#launchpad 2004-10-25
<elmo> SteveA: what on earth do you want me to do about this?
<cprov> sabdfl: send me an email if you want ... I'll be away for 40 min .. nicole is running on zhongshan
<sabdfl> cprov: so nicole is creating productreleases? cool
<sabdfl> i'll keep going with my code, then we'll merge later
<elmo> I'm not lifeless and I don't have the time, energy or skills to debug it - I can kill it and move your merge request out of the way if you want?
<SteveA> elmo: no idea.  can you kill 11951 or 11878 ?
<elmo> sure, I can kill 11951
<elmo> Process 11951 attached - interrupt to quit
<elmo> write(1, "ALTER TABLE\n", 12
<elmo> fyi, that's the strace
<SteveA> this kind of thing happens when some other process is accessing that database
<SteveA> I wish there was a way of telling postgres to fail rather than block in these situations
<elmo> killed
<SteveA> can you kill 11877 too?
<elmo> now make can't notice it's children dieing? :P
<elmo> oh, for christ's sake, every child up is hanging on writes to 1
<SteveA> thanks for playing the grim reaper
<SteveA> I need to leave the office now.  I'll talk to people about this tomorrow, try to get something sane sorted out.
<lifeless> Kinnison: turns out that a local test-pserver is actually easy to do
<lifeless> a 2 line bash script made executable, and nc, and voila
<Kinnison> lifeless: cute
<lifeless> jblack: did you or someone end up helping limi out ?
<lifeless> how can I get my username from python?
<lifeless> is os.getEnv('USER') reliable enough ?
<Kinnison> getent stuff?
<elmo> os.getlogin() ?
<lifeless> elmo: bingo, thanks
<lifeless> yay, one automagic pserver passwd file for the test suite
<cprov> sabdfl: yes, now nicole is running and creating productreleases.
<sabdfl> great work cprov
<cprov> sabdfl: btw, I'm just running through main and restricted packages (1009) rather than universe, I think it's enough for test proposes 
<Kinnison> flippin 'eck, it's 00:11 again
* Kinnison decides to go to bed so he can actually get up in the morning
<Kinnison> c'y'all tomorrow
<lifeless> more pythno foo - how do I wait say a half second ?
<jblack> lifeless: Sorry. Just got home. The neighbor was really sick, so I had to take care of her and her *four* kids all day.
<lifeless> ouch
<lifeless> no need to be sorry, I just needed to know if Limi was helped or not, theres no mail showing that he was.
<jblack> Not by me he hasn't. Didn't know until now he had a problem.
<debonzi> why dbschema.PackagePublishingStatus.PROPOSED does not exists anymore?
<debonzi> should I replace it for something else?
<sabdfl> debonzi: was changed as part of Kinnison's work
<sabdfl> best leave it as it is for the moment, and discuss with him tomorrow
<debonzi> sabdfl, nice, Ill comment the template to do not break the page for while. Thanks
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> lifeless: how can i see the diff from a previous revision?
* debonzi goes for dinner
<lifeless> sabdfl: in your tree?
<lifeless> tla changes --diffs patch-34
<sabdfl> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> np
<sabdfl> lifeless:
<sabdfl> changes: illegal revision name: patch-253
<lifeless> sabdfl: oh bah.
<lifeless> use this idiom
<lifeless> tla changes --diffs $(tla tree-version)--patch-253
<lifeless> which is a nonsense, I'll file a bug for that.
<lifeless> anyone seen spiv around?
<sabdfl> morning all
<lifeless> hey
<lifeless> ddaa: still got that keyboard huh ?
<ddaa> Yes, it's cool. There is a hidden way of quitting gaim too...
<ddaa> Curiously, that shit only happen to me in chat clients.
<ddaa> lifeless: about buildbot
<ddaa> I assume, to have 5 successes a day, I need to run several jobs in parallel
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> What's the catch? Use several slaves?
<lifeless> one slave.
<lifeless> its threaded.
<ddaa> Mh. okay...
<ddaa> It's probably going to complicate debugging, but for the working cases it's okay.
<lifeless> you could do several slaves if you want, but I'd be wary of spending a bunch of time only to find issues. (such as how to allocate the jobs appropriately)
<ddaa> Note that my cpu is not too fast (PIII 600MHz) so it's prolly going to be a bottleneck at some point.
<lifeless> sure.
<lifeless> go for the low hanging fruit during the day :)
<ddaa> Yeah. I'd like to postpone the multiple-slave issues as long as I can.
<lifeless> set things like xserver off when you go to bed :)
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> it would be easier to do parallel buildbots with the same database - dual master + dual slave - for now.
<lifeless> well small jobs finish quickly
<ddaa> Good idea.
<ddaa> I see. I thought you were suggesting to stop X when going to be to release resources :-)
* Kinnison drags lifeless over here if he wants to talk about the cscvs stuff
<Kinnison> (unless it's public now)
<ddaa> lifeless: I knew I was forgetting something at the meeting.
<lifeless> Kinnison: cscvs is public, always has been. what we are doing with it though..
<ddaa> I wanted to poke you about patchlogs which are permanently missing from rocketfuel versions.
<lifeless> ddaa: arh
<Kinnison> lifeless: I was under the impression the new stuff still wasn't public
<lifeless> Kinnison: the code isn't yet no. I have the ok to release it, in step with our archives.
<ddaa> For example the reverted patch from launchpad, or the pre-tag history of soyuz.
<lifeless> anyhoo, dod you see the bug ?
<lifeless> ddaa: the pre-tag history of soyuz isn't missing, it was merged in when soyuz was merged in.
<Kinnison> lifeless: Unlikely unless you pointed it to me
<ddaa> it's annoying because it breaks "missing" and probably "replay".
<lifeless> ddaa: copy that patch in as a merge, fine by me.
<ddaa> Okay. So there is no good reason why there are patchlogs permanently missing?
<lifeless> Kinnison: '/foo/bar' became ':local:foo:/bar'
<lifeless> ddaa: which ones ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: Eww
<ddaa> lifeless: wait a min
<Kinnison> lifeless: Oopsie :-P
<lifeless> :] 
<ddaa> rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-422
<lifeless> it now uses the cvs protocol for local repositories :)
<lifeless> ddaa: lifeless> ddaa: copy that patch in as a merge, fine by me.
<ddaa> rocketfuel@canonical.com/soyuz--devel--0--base-0..patch-29
<lifeless> ddaa: you shouldn't be replaying in that branch anyway, ignore that.
<ddaa> Bad answer. Missing is a useful command and replay is significantly faster than update here, where for some reason it always uses the apply-delta algorithm.
<lifeless> ddaa: the soyuz branch is not used.
<lifeless> its a perfectly good answer because of that.
<lifeless> because missing and replay don't look at that branch.
<ddaa> It's used by the pqm config.
<lifeless> ddaa: eh?
<ddaa> tlash dists> cat configs/canonical.com/pqm/development | head -1
<ddaa> ./pqm	rocketfuel@canonical.com/soyuz--devel--0
<lifeless> ok, thats interesting and all.
<lifeless> when I next hack on pqm, I'll update the config.
<ddaa> Okay.
<sabdfl> lifeless: phwoar, big changes on cscvs i see, how's that coming?
<lifeless> very close to having the default branch support finished
<lifeless> all the db & parser changes are done, am onto the scanning of tla to recreate what the parser won't tell us.
<lifeless> I'm hoping to run my first test-on actual data saturday.
<lifeless> the ProjectProductSetup page is idling though - can you please please please push through the unsconded ones there?
<sabdfl> lifeless: thought we switched to doing this by email? i'm way behind on email
<lifeless> sabdfl: you were going to finish the current page... otherwise I'm just mailing it to you again.
<sabdfl> are you using the new project/project creation pages, and the links to setup sourcesource there?
<lifeless> but I can copy the current page and mail to you if you like.
<lifeless> sabdfl: when they go into launchpad, yes.
<sabdfl> i'll work on it in the wiki
<lifeless> david is working on the research for this too now, so we'll be putting some volume up I hope.
<lifeless> would you like me to have him mail you & me rather than adding to the wiki page ?
<sabdfl> hmm.. looks to me like a bunch were added after i thought we switched to email
<lifeless> sabdfl: nope.
<lifeless> onest injin
<sabdfl> lifeless: we have a script which will pull details from freshmeat and sourceforge
<sabdfl> celso has been working on that
<lifeless> sabdfl: cool. I presume we still need to determine the mapping tho.
<lifeless> What I'd love is to get you off the critical path - so I can go 'hey, xyzlib worked in test, goto launchpad, and just do it'
<sabdfl> yes, what i'm really saying is that there are going to be about 300 projects / products setup automatically
<lifeless> that will help enormously.
<sabdfl> we are just running some tests this week and next week, then we can put it into production
<lifeless> the gnome ones helped too, as as they go good we can just make them.
<sabdfl> hmm... project db methinks should be libdb
<lifeless> berkely database is more than a lib
<lifeless> the lib is what most folk use is all.
<sabdfl> "db" is confusing, what about berkeleydb
<lifeless> sure.
<sabdfl> i don't mind the product name
<sabdfl> is libdb1-compat part of the same project?
<lifeless> IIRC no.
<lifeless> someone wrote it because they needed it
<lifeless> I did check that when doing the page.
<sabdfl> if we edit the names in the db, will it break the sync process?
<sabdfl> or does the sync remember what it was told to use when it started?
<lifeless> once I put the sync gold, the name is set forever, until I go change it
<lifeless> the project name can vary wildy, it won't care.
<lifeless> spiv: sqlos patch applied
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks.
<spiv> Hmm, #1922 just struck again.
<spiv> 3rd time today.
<spiv> (after two days nothing)
<sabdfl> and if you change it, does it tag into a new archive/cat-branch-version from the old one?
* spiv roboots
<dilys> Bug 2005 resolved: Cache prevents to use new users without restarting launchpad
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2005
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes, changing involves a manual tag at the moment, and change the sync in launchpad. after that the sync carries on automatically.
<sabdfl> ok
<lifeless> that is partly by design, partly optimising for the common case.
<lifeless> the design bit is - we don't want these things randomly changing all over the place. so until we have a well articulated policy, that I can put into code, I don't want the code to have that 'feature'.
<lifeless> Kinnison: here's an example:
<lifeless> ':pserver:anonymous@127.0.0.1:/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/sourcecode/cscvs/,,repoCatalog' != ':pserver:anonymous@127.0.0.1:/srv/importdtest/buildbot/launchpad/sourcecode/cscvs/,,repoCatalog'
<lifeless> oh, bah.
<lifeless> thats just me being brain dead, nm, carry on, etc etc
* Kinnison tickles lifeless
<lifeless> Kinnison: this is it (its still happening...)
<lifeless> print CVS.protocol.CVSRoot('/srv/importdtest/botslave/buildbot-jobs/autoconf-HEAD-import.job/autoconf@arch.ubuntu.com/autoconf--MAIN--0/cvs_temp_repo')
<lifeless> :local:/srv/importdtest/botslave/buildbot-jobs/autoconf-HEAD-import.job/autoconf@arch.ubuntu.com:/autoconf--MAIN--0/cvs_temp_repo
<lifeless> I haven't quite fixed it :[
<Kinnison> lifeless: Aah it's not liking the @ inside the path
<lifeless> the earlier bug was allowing / in the hostname
<Kinnison> lifeless: Dunno how you'll fix that except to disallow / inside users and passwords in the regexp
<lifeless> Kinnison: probably break it into ()|() 
<Kinnison> possibly
<lifeless> I'm not sure that the @ is the problem yet
<Kinnison> it smells like it to me
<lifeless> ok, now I'm sure.
<lifeless> z.username ->
<lifeless> /srv/importdtest/botslave/buildbot-jobs/autoconf-HEAD-import.job/autoconf
<Kinnison> yeppers
<lifeless> thankfully, your test suite is comprehensive enough to catch me being an idiot regression wise :)
* Kinnison grins
<lifeless> username can't have / can it ?
<Kinnison> I sincerely hope not
<lifeless> that fixes it trivially.
<lifeless> ^:([^:] +):(?:(?:([^:/] +)(?::([^:/] +))?@)?([^:/] +)(?::(\\d+))?:?)?(/.*)$
<lifeless>     method        username   password    hostname     port        path    
<Kinnison> yep
<lifeless> possibly wrong to put the / in the password bit, but hey, cross that bridge when the bug report lands
<Kinnison> aye
<lifeless> this should finally allow me to not get booted off the kde anonymous server.
<lifeless> so we can do kdelibs as soon as spiv makes me proud
<Kinnison> hurrah
<lifeless> (fingers crossed etc etc etc)
<spiv> lifeless: :)
<lifeless> have I mentioned how great it is to have this native facility ? 
* Kinnison grins. You're welcome
<lifeless> you might find looking at the current protocol / Protocol / pipes interesting
<lifeless> you had a design flaw - using a list of handles isn't sufficient to do cleanups properly.
<Kinnison> oh?
<sabdfl> lifeless: ok, project is xiph, product is paranoia, productseries is Paranoia-III
<lifeless> productseries ?
<sabdfl> yes, name for a set of releases
* ddaa gets a tarfile.ReadError and goes to find the bugzilla
<sabdfl> like "head"
<lifeless> ah. 
<sabdfl> or "2.0"
<lifeless> ok, thats not in production yet.
<sabdfl> or "Paranoia-III"
<sabdfl> lifeless: no, it's last night's work, though the db stuff has been there for a while
<lifeless> ok
<sabdfl> creating a productrelease will require specifying a series for that release shortly
<sabdfl> this allows us to do better magic when we have intermingled releases of, say:
<sabdfl> apache 1.3
<sabdfl> no, better example would be:
<sabdfl> gimp1.3
<sabdfl> gimp2.0 and
<sabdfl> gimp-cvs
<sabdfl> (2.1)
<ddaa> lifeless: where do the buildbot bugs live?
<sabdfl> create three series, and for each release just tell it which series it belongs to
<lifeless> ddaa: bugzilla.canonical.com or bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com - the original main bugzilla
<lifeless> sabdfl: so a series is roughly a branch :)
<sabdfl> roughly, yes
<ddaa> I was redirected to bugzilla.no-name-yet.com...
<lifeless> ddaa: yeah. let me give you a direct url
<lifeless> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2005
<lifeless> thats in the right system.
<lifeless> I think we may need to take out the python tar module, it appears to be slightly crackful.
<ddaa> thanks
<sabdfl> lifeless: i think keybuk uses that heavily for sourcerer
<lifeless> sabdfl: he was saying it had really bad problems
<lifeless> which I filed to look into later
<sabdfl> k
<ddaa> so, the public name of buildbot is Hoover, right?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> out install of buildbot sucks.
<lifeless> s/out/our/
<lifeless> :)
<sabdfl> cprov: around?
<lifeless> Kinnison: got a few minutes ?
<lifeless> got a change in behaviour from cvs external rlog to the native implementation.
<lifeless> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/importd/devel-status/libbonobo-HEAD-import.job/events/289/log (if you have time)
<cprov> sabdfl: yes
<cprov> sabdfl: I'm testing the new dump including productreleases
<ddaa> Just to be sure I grok bugzilla right, there are currently 4 bugs for Hoover whose status is anything but "closed"?
<lifeless> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/importd/devel-status/kdelibs-HEAD-import.job/events/273/log for folk that like to give browsers a hernia
<sabdfl> stub: what's the correct way of doing something like this:
<sabdfl>  * SELECT pg_catalog.setval('schema_id_seq', pg_catalog.select(SELECT max(id) FROM Schema"), true);
<lifeless> ddaa: sounds about right.
<sabdfl> cprov: could you point me at that too please? want to see how it looks
<elmo> lifeless: is this a hint that I should enforce mod_deflate? :P
<sabdfl> cprov: do you use the ProductRelease object from canonical.launchpad.database or a custom Soyuz one?
<lifeless> elmo: wink wink nudge nudge
<stub> sabdfl: Dunno - what are you trying to do?
<lifeless> elmo: I think that would actually make browsers less happy, not more.
<sabdfl> i was looking to merge your code now if it's still Soyuz*
<stub> Looks like you are trying to reset the primary key sequence to the next highest value?
<sabdfl> stub: trying to be able to add rows of sampledata then reset the serial counter to the max current
<sabdfl> correct
<lifeless> sabdfl: mailed you a high-priority mapping - kdelibs.
<cprov> sabdfl: I'm using custom one, since we aren't use SQLO in those scripts
<sabdfl> cprov: oh, ok
<sabdfl> that's probably fine then
<sabdfl> why not use SQLO?
<sabdfl> DISTINCT etc?
<elmo> lifeless: that's just a big ass file, right?
<sabdfl> sane queries etc?
<cprov> sabdfl: in zhongshan:/home/cprov/ lp_dump-productreleases-mr.sql
<sabdfl> random failures etc?
<elmo> lifeless: buildd.d.o has those too and .bz2's them by default - the browser seems to cope okay
<sabdfl> right, those reasons.
<lifeless> elmo: dynamic, scrolls as you wait
<stub> sabdfl: Not sure - I've only used alter sequence which won't let you embed a SELECT in it
<sabdfl> stub: no worries, just thought i'd play "throgh crackful queries at the BDBA and see how he handles" today :-)
<cprov> sabdfl: yes, many simple feature are harder to do using SQLO, maybe my fault, but using simple "pg" the things shows up faster, same strategy used by elmo and Kinnison 
<sabdfl> works for me
<stub> sabdfl: select setval('bug_id_seq', (select max(id)+1 from bug));
<sabdfl> let's help spiv and bradb by telling them wat tweaks would make sqlo more useful in scripts though
<sabdfl> stub: nice, thanks :-)
<cprov> sabdfl: ERROR: column "productseries" does not exist SELECT id FROM ProductRelease WHERE productseries = 466 ?
<sabdfl> elmo: should i be able to scp off zhongshan using my normal ssh keys?
<lifeless> ok, I'm going to crash, started at 7am :|
<lifeless> spiv: mail me anything you'd like me to investigate. 
<lifeless> ddaa: good luck, please mail me for info etc.
<sabdfl> cprov: there's an sql patch which went in today for that
<lifeless> I'm seeing RMS speak tomorrow, so will not be around all that much - will be working offline mostly.
<sabdfl> it was in the pending queue for a day or two
<lifeless> night all.
<sabdfl> night robert
<ddaa> lifeless: you have hint about the tarfile error?
<ddaa> i seem to get that one for everything
<lifeless> ddaa: oh.
<lifeless> what ones specifically ?
<lifeless> if its the X.org ones, its cause that module can't hack the 800MB tarball.
<ddaa> so far: zenity, yelp, xrestop
<lifeless> (or, that the URL for the tarball is wrong)
<lifeless> hmm, dunno offhand. pdb is your friend I think
<ddaa> lifeless: what i was planning to ho
<lifeless> run the slave with twistd -nf buildbot.tap
<lifeless> and throw an import pdb;pdb.set_trace() at the appropriate place.
<ddaa> ack, I had put that one into a sticky note a few days ago :-0
<lifeless> ok, I'm out... 
<lifeless> great.
<lifeless> night!
<cprov> sabdfl: yep, I see,  we have now productseries... uhmm it crashes my dump entirely
<ddaa> sweet dreams
<elmo> sabdfl: if you have the .ssh/config set up right, yes
<sabdfl> what's the voodoo for that?
<elmo> Host *.ubuntu.com
<elmo>     ProxyCommand ssh mark@chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com nc -q0 %h %p
<elmo> add that to the other stuff
<sabdfl> for the zhongshan host only?
<elmo> do it for *.ubuntu.com, then you get the other ubuntu.com hosts for free as we migrate
<cprov> sabdfl: anyway, using that I pointed you, you can see productseries 
<sabdfl> can I have separate entries for *.ubuntu.com
<sabdfl> and zhongshan
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> cprov: so your code created productseries entries, and productrelease entries?
<sabdfl> but didn't know about the new field to tell a productrelease what productseries it is part of?
<elmo> sabdfl: err, sure if you want, can't imagine why you'd want to tho?
<cprov> sabdfl: yes, I missed the field productseries in table Productrelease, so it is almost unuseful :(, sorry
<ddaa> spiv: is there some magic to prevent twistd from decorating the output of the buildbot? The "2004/10/14 14:31 CEST [Broker,client] " prefix breaks the integration of emacs with pdb.
<sabdfl> elmo: wow that was exciting
<sabdfl> just DOS'd myself with a bad .ssh/config
<sabdfl> want to try this at home?
<sabdfl> Host zhongshan
<sabdfl>         compression yes
<sabdfl>         HostName zhongshan.ubuntu.com
<sabdfl> Host *.ubuntu.com
<sabdfl>         ProxyCommand ssh mark@chinstrap.ubuntu.com nc -q0 %h %p
<sabdfl> elmo: was hoping to be able to put the proxycommand in a *.ubuntu.com entry
<sabdfl> and then use separate entries to map host to ubuntu.com
<cprov> Kinnison: what do I need from librarian to run gina now ?
<elmo> sabdfl: turn on tab completion
<Kinnison> cprov: You need a running librarian
<elmo> then it's just zhon<tab>, rather than zhonghan or zhongshan.ubuntu.com
<sabdfl> elmo: still not working, even if I specify things completely
* limi benchmarks Javascript
<sabdfl> Host *.ubuntu.com
<sabdfl>         compression yes
<sabdfl>         ProxyCommand ssh mark@chinstrap.ubuntu.com nc -q0 %h %p
<elmo> sabdfl: chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com dude
<elmo> sabdfl: yes, I know the half and half things sucks, sorry
<limi> sabdfl: 20K entries is what we are expecting for packages, roughly?
<cprov> Kinnison: do you have it zhongshan, in a easy way that I can copy?
<Kinnison> You edit lib/canonical/librarian/server.tac to set a path to the storage and to choose a port for it
<Kinnison> then you run (from the level where you'd make run for launchpad) twistd -noy lib/canonical/librarian/server.tac
<Kinnison> If you don't have it already; then prefix that twistd command with 'PYTHONPATH=lib '
<cprov> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> cprov: It's important to remember that the database and filesystem path combination work together for the librarian
<Kinnison> so if you blow the db away; remember to blow the filesystem it created away
<Kinnison> Also if you copy the DB, copy the filestore too
<sabdfl> limi: for a single distro that would be the max for now, yes
<limi> ok
<Kinnison> cprov: *or* mod gina to make the librarian interface optional :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: I thinking in this possibility now :)
* cprov has just give it up when looks the code
<ddaa> ew
<ddaa> the tarfile error is caused by getting a 401 from chinstrap...
<ddaa> (auth required)
<ddaa> in zenity.info:
<ddaa> CvsTarFile: http://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jdub/cvsballs/zenity.tar.bz2
<ddaa> So... what would be the magic trick to make that work from my workstation?
<ddaa> elmo: any idea?
<Kinnison> cprov: eh?
* ddaa investigate having pycurl handling ssl and auth
* ddaa wishes his fingers knew how to write english.
<cprov> Kinnison: yep, It will take so long to mod gina to work w/o librarian and I'll take the risc of kill you work, I've just perform some surgery on my DB and recover the previous generated gina data
<cprov> Kinnison: but I'll  be glad if you can do the modularization of gina :)
<Kinnison> cprov: Maybe when I've sorted this poolbuilder
* Kinnison is currently eating his lunch; then I'll get back to writing lib.canonical.lucille.publishing.SourcePackagePublisher
<cprov> Kinnison: thanks, enjoy you lunch !
* limi finds out what he suspected: javascript isn't the fastest language to do string comparisons in
<limi> :)
<cprov> sabdfl: so, now it is ok, nicole is generating correct productreleases and I modified it in the way that you can take partial dumps when it still running to have a kind of DB snapshot
<cprov> sabdfl: I have one im my home with ~10 projects ...if you want you can do you own now (~30)
* ddaa wonders if curl could use .netrc of http authentification...
<ddaa> Looks like it works...
<sabdfl> cprov: could you do a dump for me please, and point me at it?
<cprov> sabdfl: of course, just a second
<sabdfl> limi: figured out how to make javascript fly?
<cprov> sabdfl: scp zhongshan.ubuntu.com:/home/cprov/lp_dump-productrelease-partial.sql.gz
<sabdfl> cprov: thanks!
<sabdfl> do I just drop my db and then use this to recreate it?
<limi> sabdfl: "not fly", as the case may be - the conclusion is that we should use XML-RPC with an inline search widget to do this server-side - with a fallback on the button to do a traditional search if you don't have JS
<Kinnison> dropdb foo; createdb -E UNICODE foo; zcat bar.sql.gz | psql foo
<limi> Javascript just won't handle 20K items (tested with 5K)
<sabdfl> limi: absolutely no way to do this client side?
<limi> nope, too many entries - but it is client-side in the sense that you don't leave the form
<BradB> stub: Can we drop the dependence on plpython? The security concerns it adds don't seem worth it for 10 lines of Python validation code.
<cprov> sabdfl: dropdb XXX; createdb -E UNICODE XXX, psql -f <dump> XXX
<stub> What is the security concern?
<BradB> The fact that pqm has to run as a superuser on the DB for us to checkin changes ;)
<BradB> I don't think that actually works yet, but it was supposed to yesterday, until we hit that roadblock.
<stub> a postgres superuser, although I'm discussing this with steve on habber atm. Why is that a problem?
<BradB> stub: It's a big risk to take if the production database is on the same machine as a non-production one.
<BradB> And, well, it's 10 lines of Python. :)
<stub> I wasn't aware we had that situation anywhere.
<BradB> I'm sure elmo could provide a more detailed explanation of the risks involved though.
<stub> It will be more one day. It is trivial to redo it in pl/pgsql so I'm not fussed about the current code but it is more for future expansion.
<stub> It means that pqm has write access as the postgres user, so they can trash all the postgres databases on that server if they want.
<BradB> yep, that's the most obvious risk. there are probably other things though too.
<stub> It isn't a problem on a single database server, since they can trash that single database anyway by dropping tables.
<SteveA> stub: I'd like to get pagetests running on pqm today.
<BradB> Is there a smoother way to run the page tests yet?
<SteveA> what needs to happen in the set-up scripts for the launchpad_test database to make it so that they can be run by pqm?
* BradB see a malone page test failing after a star merge.
<stub> The tests I had did everything - built the database etc. I have no idea what other people are trying to do in their tests.
<sabdfl> cprov: shortdesc seems to be picking up parts of sentences
<sabdfl> for example:
<sabdfl> AbiWord is a cross-platform Open Source word processor. The goal
<sabdfl> why does it get "The goal" at the end?
<sabdfl> fm has the summary and description fields, which should map to our shortdesc and description
<sabdfl> BradB: should the tests all be passing now?
* BradB will be really happy of checkins can't happen unless the page tests pass. Then I can be lazy and not have to spend time fixing stuff that was already working in Malone.
<BradB> sabdfl: The page tests; there doesn't seem to have been much done yet to make the UT and FT's pass though.
<sabdfl> how do i run just the page tests?
<BradB> sabdfl: I run them like this: bradb@ozone:~/launchpad/lp$ PYTHONPATH=~bradb/launchpad/lp/lib python lib/canonical/ftests/test_pages.py
<SteveA> stub: I need to know what I can hook into my page-test-runner to set up the database 
<cprov> sabdfl: shortdesc is always unexpectable (it should cut on first dot), I'll request it to Morgan 
<SteveA> stub: right now, it runs "make" in database/schema
<SteveA> stub: but, pqm can't do that
<stub> Can pqm create and drop databases?
<SteveA> yes
<stub> so the only problem is plpythonu?
<SteveA> yes
<elmo> err, no
<SteveA> no?
<elmo> I gave pqm createuser last night
<elmo> and it already had createdb -> it's postgres superuser
* SteveA lets elmo and stub talk about it
<daf> are we going to need to change things on Mawson to get plpgsql to work?
<SteveA> guys, my requirement is to get pqm to be able to set up the launchpad_test database with appropriate contents and constraints etc., like it would be in production.
<stub> so there shouldn't be any problems then. Running make does that.
<sabdfl> cprov: alsa got a project but not a product. why?
<carlos> hi
<daf> hi Carlos
<elmo> stub: the problem is, requiring superuser in postgres is insane.  if, for example, anyone wants to run a launchpad type instance anywhere near the machine running katie, I'm just going to point and laugh at them
<SteveA> stub, elmo: so I can re-enable running "make" in database/schema on merge?
<elmo> even on chinstrap, there's more than pqm using postgres
<elmo> SteveA: AFAIK, yes
<daf> carlos: could you update the StaffCalendar page with your new working hours?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> elmo: is this a temporary hack, or how it will be?
<elmo> SteveA: *shrug* I dunno, if none of the other postgres users on chinstrap mind, then it can probably stay, but I'm trying to point out that it's not a sane long term solution IMO
<cprov> sabdfl: cause the product algorithm seems to failed to look for alsa-driver, alsa-tools, etc, since nothing is returned with these names from Morgan lib 
<stub> ok - then we have to drop using embedded python procedures. I wasn't aware we had that many production databases to worry about.
<SteveA> carlos, daf: Can we have a rosetta team meeting on #canonical-meeting, now?
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<elmo> stub: it's not just embedded python - it's the whole drop the db and recreate it - even with just 'createdb' the pqm instance could, f.e.  drop the buttress database
<cprov> sabdfl: I'm modifying it now to insert default projects either it hasn't a respective SF/FM product
<elmo> maybe I'm being over paranoid, and maybe there really isn't a better way to do it in postgres
<stub> elmo: That can be fixed, although it is much more likely to hang.
<SteveA> elmo: suid script to set up the database we need in the way we need it ?
<stub> The butress database is running on chinstrap???
<SteveA> (I know "suid script" doesn't make sense...)
<elmo> there's a 'buttress' db on chinstrap - I don't know whether it's the master or what
<stub> createdb/dropdb shouldn't be a problem if we don't mix production and dev on the same server (and neither should plpythonu).
<stub> SteveA: So it sounds like at the moment at least, just running 'make' should be fine for PQM to build the launchpad_test database
<SteveA> ok, I'm going to try turning this on again.
<stub> elmo: Can you let me know if I need to remove the dependancy on plpythonu on the server, and if PQM needs to lose the ability to drop databases.
<BradB> Already fixing Malone bugs that were spotted quickly with page tests. :)
<stub> Losing plpythonu isn't a problem at the moment, but just restricts us a bit. 
<stub> (for future work)
<stub> PQM can lose the ability to drop and create databases, but it might cause deadlocks on occasion if a previous run didn't close connections to the database cleanly
<BradB> SteveA, daf: Are the page tests docs going to be released today? I'd like somewhere that I can read about how to actually document the page tests (i.e. inside the .txt file itself), and a point of reference showing me how to fix common problems I might encounter (like the IOError and tabs vs. spaces thing from last night)
<SteveA> BradB: yes.  And, I'd like to see if you can reproduce the tabs vs spaces thing with the new system.
<BradB> me too :)
<SteveA> BradB: I need to see instructions on how to reproduce an IOError.  Can you file a bug on it, with instructions on how to reproduce it?
<stub> Are we using webunit or something for page tests, or something home brewed?
<BradB> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> stub: the thing from zope3
<stub> I'm actually working on a better postgresql test harness at the moment so tests are better isolated (without having to use the existing harness that builds the database every single test)
<SteveA> how would that work?
<stub> By making connection.commit() a noop, meaning I can rollback all changes since the start of the test. It will screw tests that span zope transactions though if they expect an exception to rollback database changes (in some cases)
<dilys> Bug 2049 resolved: Link from source package release to binary package release is not displaying version
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2049
<SteveA> this won't work well for page tests I think.
<SteveA> but, should work okay for smaller-scope functional tests
<ddaa> how comes the buildbot test suite breaks because of some code in cscvs which relies on a contract in pyarch which has changed months ago...
<ddaa> bob2: any insight?
* SteveA will now test that a broken pagetest doesn't get merged
<sabdfl> ddaa: how long does it typically take to get a new import up to syncing status?
<ddaa> sabdfl: no idea, still working on my first new import.
<sabdfl> morgs we have your code up and running in "nicole", celsos script
<sabdfl> seems to be a good start, thank you
<ddaa> If you mean the time of the initial import, in my testing environment, it's of the order of one small hour (slow cpu here).
<cprov> morgs: welcome
<sabdfl> how do I do an orderBy in a MultipleJoin?
<morgs> Chatting with Celso on jabber too... I'll continue here
<sabdfl> descending, to be cute?
<sabdfl> ddaa: goal is to get the import process to the point where the package maintainer can mostly drive it
<spiv> sabdfl: things = MultipleJoin('Thing', orderBy='foo'), I belive.
<morgs> cprov: just starting the RSS stuff, I was adding savannah.gnu.org repository but it doesn't have as much detail as sourceforge
<sabdfl> spiv: and descending?
<sabdfl> morgs: rss?
<spiv> Ohk, orderBy='foo DESC' :)
<stub> "-foo"
<ddaa> spiv: initial import of zenity up to the breakage in taxi.py: 25mins
<sabdfl> spiv: thanks
<spiv> Or orderBy='-foo'
* ddaa audits the changelog
<spiv> ddaa: I'm still having trouble makinga testcase for taht :(
<ddaa> spiv: maybe you should ask bob2... he's the one who wrote it iirc.
<ddaa> sabdfl: hu see message to spiv 2 mins ago.
<morgs> sabdfl: xml feeds
<sabdfl> morgs: ah, ok, thanks
<morgs> brb
<cprov> morgs: great, I supose it will be easier to grab all the fields than HTML parser 
<morgs> any advice on xml parsing? I think there is a .deb...
<SteveA> libxml2 is very full of features, but rather awkward to use from python
<SteveA> but, you can do xpath with it, which is a very simple way of getting data from xml.
<SteveA> otherwise, use minidom
<SteveA> that's in the standard python library
<SteveA> use the dom methods to get to where you need to be in the tree
<SteveA> more verbose than xpath, but should be pretty understandable and quick to implement
<morgs> SteveA: Great, that should get me what I need.
<stub> elementtree is less verbose than using a DOM, and has primative xpath support now.
<SteveA> There's a project to wrap libxml2 more pythonically, but it is being done in a couple of people's spare time, and it isn't really progressing.
<SteveA> what's elementtree ?
<SteveA> (my dear watson?)
<stub> effbot's XML library
<stub> http://effbot.org/zone/element-index.htm
<spiv> There's also beautifulsoup, but it's more intended for HTML scraping.
<spiv> No reason why it wouldn't work for XML, though...
<morgs> spiv: I'm doing some HTML scraping... what/where is beautifulsoup?
<stub> http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/
<spiv> http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/
<spiv> stub: Drat :)
<morgs> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<stub> I've had recommendations for it from people who I trust, but haven't used it personally.
<spiv> Heh: "Beautiful Soup defines two parsers: BeautifulSoup, which parses HTML with just enough smarts to be dangerous, and BeautifulStoneSoup, which doesn't try at all to be smart and is therefore well-suited for parsing XML documents and pseudo-HTML with made-up tag names."
<dilys> Bug 2051 resolved: Use apt_pkg (from python-apt) to parse dependency lists
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2051
<spiv> stub: Yeah, I suggested it to Anthony Baxter for TWFY, although I'd never used it, and he came back saying how wonderful it was :)
* ddaa looks for a crack pipe in lifeless private stuff
<ddaa> cscvs test suite blows on the first test...
<dilys> Bug 2018 resolved: Complete information for binary package release.
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2018
<dilys> Bug 2010 resolved: Build pages need to be defined for a binary package release
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2010
<sabdfl> erm, how do i make a select a dropdown listbox?
<SteveA> size="1" or something like that iirc
<sabdfl> that's obvious, why didn't i think of it?
<SteveA> and, make sure it isn't a multiple select
<SteveA> BradB: the pagetests are now running on merge.  That is, a merge will be rejected if a pagetest fails.  Next, I want to talk through it with daf.  Daf will update the docs he wrote, and post them to the list.  Meanwhile, if you don't mind, I'll move all your (and others') existing page tests into the new location.
<BradB> SteveA: By the looks of things, you've removed utilities/page-test-helper, in favour of ./makepagetest.py, right?
<SteveA> um... removing page-test-helper was sort of an accident
<SteveA> I wanted to remove it, but not so soon
<SteveA> but, yes
<SteveA> hang in there, we'll be out of the tunnel in an hour or so
<BradB> great, just in time for me to return from lunch :)
<BradB> I'm really happy that we won't be able to merge unless the page tests pass, since if it had been like that before, I'd be looking for other tasks to do, instead of fixing stuff that had already been working in Malone. :)
<SteveA> ok, have a good lunch
* sabdfl scrambles to merge crack before the iron curtain falls
<sabdfl> kidding
* ddaa gasps at os.getlogin() raising a IOError on the grounds of "No such file or directory"...
* ddaa reads the documentation, blames lifeless, and uses os.environ['LOGNAME'] 
<elmo> huh?
<ddaa> would you prefer pwd.getpwuid(os.getuid())[0]  ?
<elmo> AFAIK that's what os.getlogin() does if LOGNAME fails - why wouldn't it fail with the same IOError if you're really missing /etc/passwd
<sabdfl> SteveA: about those clearer debugging messages
<sabdfl> try this one
<sabdfl> here's the last bit of the traceback:
<sabdfl>     Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 167, in traversePathElement    Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 52, in traverse
<sabdfl>  __traceback_info__: (<Product at 0x442a418c>, 'releases', [] )  NotFoundError: (<Product at 0x442a418c>, 'releases')
<sabdfl> looks fairly clear
<sabdfl> but releases is in both the interface, and the object definition
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> further digging:
<ddaa> os.getlogin raises an IOError in the cscvs test suite for some unfathomable reason, but...
<daf> sabdfl: looks like a traversal directive is missing
<sabdfl> (Pdb) print subject
<sabdfl> <Product at 0x442a422c>
<sabdfl> (Pdb) subject.id
<sabdfl> 4
<sabdfl> (Pdb) subject.name
<sabdfl> u'firefox'
<sabdfl> (Pdb) subject.releases
<sabdfl> *** AttributeError: 'ProductRelease' object has no attribute 'datecreated DESC'
<sabdfl> (Pdb)
<sabdfl> noo....
<ddaa> elmo: thanks for making me think, I should investigate more on what happens in the debugger
<sabdfl> really the problem is with an SQLObject that is not mentioned ever in the traceback
<daf> right, so Zope is trying to traverse from the firefox product to its releases
<daf> and when it tries to do this, it gets a AttributeError
<sabdfl> it dies during the join, yes
<daf> which it translates into a NotFoundError
<sabdfl> very helpfully
<SteveA> why does dieing during the join lead to an AttributeError?
<ddaa> elmo: so, os.getlogin fails, but the latter does work...
<SteveA> rather than a database error?
<ddaa> for some unfathomable reason.
<daf> "dying during the join"?
<daf> how did we work that out?
<sabdfl> daf: look at the pdb output
<daf> something is trying to access a non-existant attribute 'datecreated DESC'
<SteveA> sabdfl: ideally, what would you like the error to be in this case?
<daf> the problem is with SQLObject, not Zope
<sabdfl> the output of the AttributeError told me exactly what the problem was
<sabdfl> spiv told me to use orderBy="foo DESC" which i did
<daf> I think it's quite reasonable to turn an AttributeError into something not being found
<sabdfl> but i used datecreated
<sabdfl> and the fieldname is actually datereleased
<sabdfl> what was perverse is that the context/releases thing works FINE if there are no releases
<sabdfl> because the orderBy never is used
<sabdfl> it was a fun 20 minutes :-)
<SteveA> ah... was it a "deeper" attribute error?
<sabdfl> I don't know under what circumstances an AttributeError is generated, but
<sabdfl> a failed JOIN is not "attribute not found"
<SteveA> that is, the traversal code is interested in an "immediate" attribute error -- that is, the attribute it is trying to get does not exist 
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> okay... that's really a python limitation
<sabdfl> SteveA: it exists though
<SteveA> there's a hack to work around it, though.  but it ain't pretty
<daf> I'm pretty sure this is a bug in SQLObject
<daf> which results in a misleading exception
<sabdfl> so zope can't tell the difference between trying to access an attribute which does not exist, and an AttributeError raise by an attribute which DOES exist?
<SteveA> what *should* happen is that the traversal code should be interested in an "immediate" attribute error only, and should just pass on a "deeper" attribute error
<SteveA> Python can't tell the difference.
<SteveA> this is one of python's "the snake bites you on the arse when you aren't expecting it" situations
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> the hack involves examining the depth of traceback
<daf> Zope can't tell the difference between an AttributeError that was raised by the object it was looking at directly, and an AttributeError raised by code that runs when accessing an attribute that does exist
<SteveA> compared to the current stack frame
<sabdfl> is "productrelease" a sane default for traversal past product?
<sabdfl> in doap, at least?
<daf> releases is a magical attribute which runs code when it is accessed
<daf> when that code raises an AttributeError, it looks to Zope like that attribute doesn't exist
<daf> so the problem is with the code run when the property is accessed
<sabdfl> what if SQLObject raised a differnet exception?
<daf> I don't know
* SteveA discusses introducing the "pass through deep attribute errors" hack with zope3 upstream
<daf> but if you fix SQLObject to do the orderBy properly, the exception shouldn't occur
<daf> doing the exception-depth magic is a longer-term solution to getting better error messages from Zope
* Kinnison grrs the librarian for not being able to retrieve by alias alone
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<sabdfl> spiv: orderBy='foo DESC' definitely doesn't work
<sabdfl> but orderBy='-foo' seems to work ok
<carlos> sabdfl: but what happens if foo is not a number?
* SteveA just discussed the traverse / python / deep vs immedate errors problem with Fred Drake
<SteveA> I'm going to see if I can improve this for traversal in zope3, and thusly for launchpad
<SteveA> should be a reasonably quick thing to hack up
<daf> carlos: 'foo' is an attribute name
<daf> carlos: i.e. in a string
<daf> sabdfl: I suspect what might have happened is that support for 'blah DESC' was removed in SQLObject 0.6
<carlos> daf: I know, but if the Attribute is not a number, the "-foo" thing will not work, right?
* ddaa winces
<ddaa> the cscvs test suite that the $HOME of lifeless hardcoded...
<daf> carlos: SQLObject translates the '-' into a 'DESC' in the SQL
<carlos> daf: ohh, I see
<carlos> that's not too userfriendly but if it works... :-P
<Kinnison> spiv: reping
<SteveA> how do I remove a directory in my arch tree?
<SteveA> can I just remove it, and commit?
<Kinnison> yep
<SteveA> hmm, it tells me it is not empty.  It contains a .arch-ids directory.
<carlos> daf: are you working on https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2036 ?
<ddaa> rm -rf
<Kinnison> SteveA: yeah; all dirs contain one
<ddaa> The .arch-ids dir contains the explicit ids of the directory and files at the top-level.
<SteveA> ddaa: I'd prefer just rm -r
<ddaa> SteveA: as you wish
<SteveA> thanks ddaa and Kinnison
<Kinnison> SteveA: the idea is that you can mv a dir; and arch knows you renamed it rather than deleted a whole pile of shit and re-added it
* ddaa decides on $LOGNAME... simpler
<sabdfl> limi: how do i add a picture to a page on the web site?
<SteveA> we'll need a way of testing emails as well as pages.
<limi> sabdfl: in HTML or Structured Text?
<sabdfl> either?
<ddaa> Yay! I have finally beaten the cscvs test suite into passing!
<sabdfl> how do i make the image available in the first place?
<limi> "This is image description":img:someimage.jpg
<limi> oh
<limi> just add Image from the pulldown
<sabdfl> cool, thanks
<limi> it will keep its name by default, but you can change it afterwards if you need to
<Kinnison> spiv: Is there a good reason why I can't retrieve a file from the librarian by aliasid alone?
<sabdfl> limi: can i set the size of it in StructuredText?
<limi> sabdfl: no, STX is only for semantic markup in a way - you have to use HTML for layout changes
<limi> but you can mix them
<limi> so use STX, and display the image using <img src="..." height=" /> etc
<sabdfl> limi: how do I put a 1-pixel border around an image?
<sabdfl> baby steps again..
<limi> hehe
<limi> style="border: 1px solid black;"
<Kinnison> limi: or better.. class="borderedImage" and then define the class in the CSS ?
<Kinnison> limi: Or am I abstracting too much?
<limi> Kinnison: well, Mark is making a simple one-instance change here :)
* Kinnison gets lost in SQLObject
<limi> hehe
<Kinnison> abstraction alert
* Kinnison sets off the sirens
<limi> it would be the right thing to do throughout a site, yes
<limi> but "borderedImage" is not really a useful name, to be nitpicky - 2 months down the line you decide to use a different visual effect for it
<Kinnison> yep; well said
* limi has seen stuff like class="greenBorder"
<Kinnison> limi: eww
<limi> or, my favorite <h2 class="header">
<Kinnison> limi: I may not be good at chosing css class names; but at least I'm not that bad :-)
<limi> ;)
<SteveA> class="greenBorder normalSize"
* Kinnison has things like: <div id="pagefooter">
<Kinnison> or <span class="nav2">
<sabdfl> (18:40:25) limi: or, my favorite <h2 class="header">
* Kinnison gets a reasonable amount of his blog layout purely from CSS :-)
* sabdfl is sure he saw that in the web site content...
<sabdfl> <h3 class="subHeader"> was all over the show, and i was copying it too
<limi> sabdfl: yes, it's what the DocBook stuff produces, I believe
<sabdfl> nice
<limi> it's pretty insane :] 
<sabdfl> and good citizenship means alt="descriptivetext" for images right?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yep
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and title="popup titley text" if you want that
<limi> descriptive text is title= - alt is for "alternative representation
<sabdfl> ah
<Kinnison> sabdfl: remember that alt is for screenreaders and the like
<limi> slightly different ;)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: read http://diveintoaccessibility.org/ it's great
* Kinnison bops tla and does a tla undo ; tla redo --keep
<Kinnison> because it lacks a tla undo --keep
<sabdfl> limi: it would be great if i could just link to the image in plone and it automatically used the title and description from the object...
<limi> sabdfl: it does if you use Kupu or Epoz
<debonzi> hi Kinnison, why dbschema.PackagePublishingStatus.PUBLISHED does not exists anymore?
<limi> but as Mozilla has bugs that make them unusable at the moment...
<limi> :(
<debonzi> sory
<Kinnison> debonzi: It doesn't?!?!
<debonzi> sorry... PROPOSED
<sabdfl> ah
* limi should make sure they have fixed those in Moz 1.8 alpha
<Kinnison> aah; because sabdfl and I agreed that in its original state, that field confused publishing with queues with policy
<Kinnison> package proposals will need to come in via a different route
<Kinnison> the publishing tables are *purely* for publishing with in a distro{arch,}release
<ddaa> is pqm offline or something?
<debonzi> Kinnison, uhmmm because I was showing in the sourcepackage page the proposed sourcepackage version. Should it not exists anymore.... or for while?
<SteveA> pqm seems to be waiting for instructions
<Kinnison> debonzi: when mark and I work out how the whole derivative distributions malarky will work; we will be able to put it back. For now; I guess commenting it out will do
<debonzi> Kinnison, right.. thanks
<carlos> sabdfl, SteveA: Which one was the final policy about the Tables/Attributes names? all the same as in the database?
<Kinnison> SQLObject gurus.. Do I have to do something magical in order to select by the ID field of a table?
<ddaa> SteveA: for some reason i do not seem to receive its ack messages...
<carlos> Kinnison: object.get()
<sabdfl> carlos: meaning? do you need to keep the SQLObject the same as the db? yes
<sabdfl> Kinnison: glad that bit you too
<carlos> sabdfl: yes, that's what I mean
<carlos> sabdfl: and the attributes all in lowercase?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm glad you're glad I got bitten
<sabdfl> Kinnison: Product.selectBy(ownerID=1)
<carlos> dateChanged or datechanged?
* Kinnison loves a concerned boss :-)
<sabdfl> carlos: datechanged
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> sabdfl: LibraryFileAlias.selectBy(ID=aliasid) is what I want
<sabdfl> Kinnison: nothing altruistic about it :-)
<BradB> Kinnison: you shouldn't be doing selects on id's
<Kinnison> BradB: whyever not?
<SteveA> ddaa: you mail perhaps not being sent out with a valid return addresss?
<BradB> Kinnison: LibraryFileAlias(id) instead
* ddaa checks his /etc/aliases
<Kinnison> BradB: aah, I had LibraryFileAlias.get(id) thanks to carlos
* Kinnison elides four characters and tests
<debonzi> sabdfl, SteveA : is it ok to changes stuff like IWikiName, IJabberID, IIrcID from ikiko to interfaces/person.py or whould exist a better place to it?
<Kinnison> BradB: your way give: exceptions.TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
* Kinnison sticks to carlos' way
<BradB> bah
<BradB> i guess that faded away in 0.6
<Kinnison> Is there a useful way to force an SQLObject to stop being lazy?
<ddaa> hu... my /etc/email-addresses is correct...
<Kinnison> I want to do foo = somequery; print foo
* ddaa makes a test
<Kinnison> but that doesn't seem to work
<BradB> Kinnison: with 0.6, indeed .get is the right method.
<Kinnison> >>> LibraryFileAlias.get(1)
<Kinnison> <LibraryFileAlias at 0x40c1aa6c>
<Kinnison> fairly useless
<Kinnison> how can I force that to show me the tuple?
<kiko> what tuple?
<Kinnison> the row from the table
* BradB does a headstand
<Kinnison> BradB: bored?
<ddaa> Ha... indeed... exim seems to ignore /etc/email-addresses...
<kiko> Kinnison, you don't want to use SQLObject for that AFAICS
<BradB> Kinnison: You don't want a tuple, you evil DB-API'er
<BradB> unless you do
<kiko> Kinnison, you want to do a direct connection query. ask cprov, I've done it with him.
<Kinnison> BradB: I just wanna see that the select worked
<BradB> it did
<Kinnison> BradB: is there some .allColumns or something?
<ddaa> What's the right way to clobber the From: header of mail sent by local users using exim?
<Kinnison> ddaa: exim rewrites usually
<BradB> Kinnison: if it didn't find the object having that ID, it would have raised something like an SQLObjectNotFoundError (dunno if it's still called that though)
<ddaa> Kinnison: is there an answer which would help me get it to work in a few minutes w/o reading any significant documentation?
<Kinnison> ddaa: what version of exim? 3 or 4?
<ddaa> Huuuu
<ddaa> ha it's postfix actually... the ubuntu basic...
* ddaa obviously do not give a shit what his smtp is
<Kinnison> sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Kinnison> answer the first question with the domain for outgoing mail
<Kinnison> then things should work
<ddaa> mh... okay... that'll work... not the cleanest solution ever... but will work. Thanks.
<Kinnison> If anyone can answer the question "How do I make postfix send mail to a smarthost using authenticated SMTP" in a way which works (google doesn't seem to be helpful here) I'd be grateful, but for now I'm not too bothered
<cprov> Kinnison: simply: apt-get install exim4 <wink>
<dilys> New bug 2102 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Go away with ikiko.py and dkiko.py
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2102
<Kinnison> cprov: that's what I did; but then ubuntu-base complains because it depends on postfix
<cprov> Kinnison: it "conflics", doesn't it ? 
<cprov> Kinnison: not depends ...
<Kinnison> cprov: yeah; exim works fine; but I have to remove ubuntu-base because ubuntu-base depends on "postfix, postfix-tls"
<Kinnison> otherwise on upgrades it tries to replace exim with postfix
<cprov> Kinnison: really I didn't get it here (sounder9)
* Kinnison shrugs
<cprov> Kinnison: I've just installed last weekend and replaced postfix by exim4, yesterday I did upgrade and it was ok 
<Kinnison> perhaps I broke my setup somehow
<cprov> Kinnison: :) Crazy Debian Developers ...
<Kinnison> w00p w00p!
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ curl http://localhost:18000/byalias?alias=1
<Kinnison> /1/1/3dchess_0.8.1-11.dsc
<Kinnison> Now the librarian supports get-by-alias :-)
<kiko> coool
<Kinnison> >>> from canonical.librarian.client import FileDownloadClient
<Kinnison> >>> c = FileDownloadClient('localhost',18000)
<Kinnison> >>> c.getFileByAlias(1).read()
<Kinnison> <big string>
<sabdfl> kiko: would you recommend person.py or separate files for IWikiName etc in response to debonzi?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: p = Person.get(id)
<sabdfl> p.name
<sabdfl> p.givenname
<sabdfl> p.familyname
<sabdfl> etc
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Yeah, I kinda want p.allColumns() to give me { "name": "blah".... }
<Kinnison> sabdfl: no matter; I've worked around it
<kiko> sabdfl, person.py, really. if it gets too fat we'd use person_properties or something, but ideally not.
<sabdfl> i'd prefer separate files myself
<jblack> limi, you happen to be around ?
<jblack> Hi boss
<sabdfl> hey jblack
<jblack> This weekend I'll write up a proposal which I'll feed to lifeless, then to you, then to the community, that covers having a user driven version of arch.
<jblack> roadmap, etc.
<sabdfl> great jblack
<sabdfl> we really need this
<sabdfl> and now is the time!
<jblack> Oh, I absolutely positively agree.
<cprov> sabdfl: to be precise I'd preffer all person_related operation should be proxied by FOAF environment, so Person will be part of FOAF
<SteveA> jblack: I have two tla gripes I'd like to add to the manifesto.  Perhaps you can point me to the best place to add them? 
<sabdfl> cprov: agreed
<sabdfl> but that doesn't mean they all ned to be in person.py
<jblack> stevea: Sure thing. Throw them up at manifesto.gnuarch.org
<cprov> sabdfl: I mean CreatePerson(), CreateTeam(), etc
<jblack> That's where I'm going to be doing the feature planning.
<limi> jblack: yes, I'm here
<SteveA> jblack: yes, but where? 
<jblack> limi: Have some free time boss? I was hoping that we could talk.
<SteveA> you want me to stick them on the front page?
<jblack> SteveA: That would be fine, though if you're willing to build some organizational structure, you're welcome to do that as well. 
<limi> jblack: maybe over the weekend, I really need to finish my work for today (it's close to nine in the evening here :)
<jblack> limi: Ok. Understand. Arch giving you too much of a problem right now? 
<kiko> sabdfl, now I'm slightly confused. what are you proposing we place in person.py?
<SteveA> jblack: okay -- that explains why I couldn't find a suitable place for them
<limi> jblack: not after I got rid of it and set up subversion, no ;)
<sabdfl> i'm not proposing we put anything in person.py
<jblack> limi: Oh, really? Ok.
<cprov> sabdfl: no, they should have table/system related names, definitily 
<jblack> I understand.
<sabdfl> debonzi was asking where to put class WikiName
<limi> jblack: since we're in a hurry these days, I normally just mail my changes and have others commit them
<jblack> stevea: Yeah, the swarm of people I hoped for hasn't arrived, so I need to put more effort into it.
<sabdfl> i was preferring wikiname.py, but wanted to see what you though
<sabdfl> t
<sabdfl> limi: what's the right way to do align=right on an image?
<jblack> limi: There anybody as else that's as frustrated as you, that I might still be able to save? 
<sabdfl> seems to fail in i.e.
<limi> sabdfl: style="float: right"
<limi> jblack: I believe BradB is a good candidate, but he's probably on top of it technically
<limi> but he's probably good to probe for feedback
<jblack> Ok. I'll get with him. 
<limi> oh, and kiko has a lot of good thoughts on how to improve arch
<limi> from a user perspective
<BradB> jblack: my main issue with tla/arch on OS X is the speed. i'm not sure that can be remedied without a tremendous amount of work though; more than would be justified, perhaps.
<SteveA> jblack: http://manifesto.gnuarch.org/moin.cgi/ArchWarts
<jblack> Good name
<jblack> Brad! Hi there. Nice to meet you.
<BradB> ditto :)
<jblack> BradB: I've heard about it. I'm saving up for a osX machine so that I can debug the issues. 
<SteveA> after amk's "python warts" http://www.amk.ca/python/writing/warts.html
<debonzi> sabdfl, I know they are related with person, but I also whould prefer to dont have it inside person.py. But I also don't know if it is a good idea to have one file just for IWikiName another one for IJabberID and so on.
<jblack> BradB: That's really the bulk of it, right? Really sucky performance on OsX ? 
<SteveA> jblack: one reason people may not have added anything is that it is not clear where one should add things. 
<kiko> sabdfl, wikiname.py? how many interfaces will live in it? sounds rather specific
<debonzi> sabdfl, may be one file for this stuff whould be nice.. like persondata.py 
<sabdfl> debonzi: separate files are easier to find
<SteveA> jblack: you could remedy this by having a page where you encourage people to just add stuff -- better to add it in the wrong place than to not add it at all 
<sabdfl> and revision control is easier if files are smaller and focused on specific things
<jblack> I gotcha. So a short "Welcome, please hack" paragraph on the front page? 
<SteveA> jblack: you can remove that page once the wiki has some more structure and content
<BradB> jblack: That's the critical one, for me. There are other things I can think of, but from an OS X user's perspective they're petty compared to the speed problem (and they're probably already listed on the cited ArchWarts page)
<jblack> Telling people that they're welcome to hit the structure.
<BradB> jblack: The speed thing is the one that makes tla/arch unusable on OS X, let's put it that way.
<jblack> bradb: How much can I get a cheap osx box for? 
<jblack> (contradiction in terms asside) 
<BradB> Hm, they're not cheap. :)
<jblack> Ok. Are you doing anything to work around the issue?
<debonzi> sabdfl, right, I'll put then in separated files... thanks
<jblack> Such as setting up a crontab to populate your library while you're sleeping? 
<SteveA> jblack: I don't think that would work, as that assumes people want to think about structure.  That's your job.  Perhaps just add two pages "ArchProblems" and "ArchImprovements" and text "Why not add your comments to ArchProblems and ArchImprovements"
<sabdfl> debonzi: great
<SteveA> jblack: that way, there's a clear place to put 90% of the comments
<jblack> SteveA: Ok. Good advice. 
<jblack> I'll do that today.
<SteveA> great
<BradB> jblack: well, I have to try to time things right, but there's not too much i can do about it other than minimizing the amount i star-merge per day. i could annoy other people to check in my changes, but that's no help to anyone, i don't think.
<jblack> (btw, thanks) 
<kiko> I had thought of persondata as well.. 
<kiko> but really, the file can grow up to a couple hundred lines, it's not a problem.
<jblack> bradb: Ok. When you have free time (I presume you're busy), do some vmstats (or equivilant) for me while arch is bottlenecked? 
<BradB> I could send you the output of fs_usage.
<jblack> Sounds good. That way, I have an idea of how far the ide bus is going before it sops out.
<BradB> I'll send one later today then, the next time I star-merge (and for tla changes, which takes a lot of time too...tla commit takes a long time too, but not as bad as tla changes and tla star-merge)
<jblack> Are you mirroring rocketfuel locally? 
<jblack> Between mirroring rocketfuel locally, and using greedy, sparse revision libraries, we could probably speed you up *quite* a bit
<BradB> I've got the revision library configured like that already. I don't think local mirroring of rf would add much, since the network isn't the bottleneck (I don't think.)
<SteveA> https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadPageTests
<BradB> woo
<jblack> Hmmm. Is there an ssh for OSX? 
<BradB> Yes. :)
<Kinnison> BradB: did you do a SourcepackagePublishing and PackagePublishing SQLObject in the end?
<BradB> Kinnison: Nope, I was only writing SQLObjects that I needed.
<jblack> Ohhh. so perhaps with enough begging and bribery, I could look at this problem more closely without shelling out X*10^y 
<Kinnison> BradB: okies; I'll write 'em now then :-)
<SteveA> "without shelling out X*10^y", but nonetheless shelling out
<limi> :D
<Kinnison> sabdfl: is canonical.launchpad.database.publishing a good place for SourcepackagePublishing and PackagePublishing classes?
<limi> secure shelling out
<jblack> Hey! That's a valid equation! 
<BradB> jblack: Yeah, we could look into that...is this something you're interested in doing a bit on the weekend?
<jblack> BradB: Sure. I work weekends usually.
<BradB> jblack: What TZ are you?
<jblack> GMT-4
<BradB> sweet
<BradB> i'm GMT-5
<jblack> (but I'm a nyteowl)
<BradB> ah
<sabdfl> Kinnison: perfect
<Kinnison> sabdfl: coolie; off I go to smoke the SQLObject pipe
<jblack> bradb: Yeah, if you're using greedy nonsparse revision libraries, then locally mirroring wouldn't make a big difference.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and you want the files 'tla add'ed rather than with arch ids?
<jblack> Actually, it could still help
<sabdfl> yes please Kinnison
<limi> "<jblack> Hmmm. Is there an ssh for OSX?" - it's BSD, dude ;)
<BradB> jblack: What would be a good time on Saturday to revisit tla/arch OS X optimization?
<jblack> When's good for you? 
<jblack> You pick a time, and I'll be there. :) 
<BradB> Mmm...maybe 10:00 (GMT-5) to at least get you setup to login here.
<BradB> as in 10:00 AM ;)
<jblack> Ok. Thats 11am here. Its a date.
<jblack> You bring the flowers, I'll bring the skirt. =)
<BradB> Sure, I'll bring the wine.
<BradB> haha
* Kinnison witnesses mark's immense ability to write dates...
<Kinnison>     # XXX Mark Shuttleworth 08/10/04
<Kinnison> ....
<Kinnison>     #     remove after 16/20/04
<Kinnison> lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/person.py
<jblack> lol
<jblack> 16/20, eh? 
<Kinnison> that mythical 20th month
<Kinnison> BradB: you did do a SourcepackageRelease though yes? (or was is SourcePackageRelease ?)
<sabdfl> SourcepackageRelease till further notice
* sabdfl blushes
<Kinnison> sabdfl: why blushing?
<dilys> New bug 2103 for Launchpad/Launchpad: links on Launchpad tabs/footer have bad contrast with background
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2103
<BradB> it's SourcePackageRelease right now
<Kinnison> BradB: Hmm, it *ought* to be SourcepackageRelease :-(
<Kinnison> BradB: the capitalisation is on conceptword. Sourcepackage is one conceptword
<BradB> Yeah, I know...the concept thing seemed incorrect though.
<BradB> Feel free to name it back, if you guys want to.
<daf> I prefer WordWord
<BradB> WordWord is canonical.
<Kinnison> ConceptwordConceptword is Canonical though :-)
<Kinnison> (sic)
<BradB> And very ambiguous
* Kinnison shrugs.
<Kinnison> Not my decision ultimately :-)
* Kinnison prods experimentally at this code
* Kinnison pulls a dump locally to play with SQLObject
<SteveA> sabdfl: I've worked out how to fix the "hiding deep exceptions" problem upstream.  Message to jim and zope3-dev list bcc-ed to launchpad list, in case you are (or anyone else is) interested
<sabdfl> SteveA: awesome! thanks!
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i agree on the ambiguity so will have it changed to SourcePackageRelease in due course
<sabdfl> am just holding off on that one for the moment because i think it's something that could be done in one patch when things have settled a bit
<sabdfl> the moving around needs to get done now
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Okay; I'll plan to have to change when you do it
* Kinnison will call his bits 'SourcePackagePublishing' though in readiness
<sabdfl> Kinnison: np
* BradB star-merges, make checks, 2 failures from 8 tests.
<Kinnison> All my RAM are belong to postgresql :-(
<BradB> SteveA: You verified that a failing test causes the merge request to fail, right?
<BradB> Hm, seems like the problem may be that make check failed on trying to reinit the DB (as told by the error message: AssertionError: 512 != 0)
<SteveA> hmm
<BradB> I think it has to do with createlang; just a guess.
<BradB> I always comment that part out of the Makefile, then uncomment it back when I go to commit
<SteveA> which part?
<BradB> Lines 24-30 that install plpython
<SteveA> in lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_pages.py, line 26,
<SteveA> copy that line, comment out the original, and amend the copy so that it isn't sending everything to /dev/null
<SteveA> then try re-submitting the merge request
<SteveA> it should give you more information as to why it won't merge
<BradB> That's not a problem I was having.
<SteveA> if there's a problem with setting up the database
<BradB> The problem was just that I star-merged, then I had failing tests.
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> I'm confused 
<BradB> (i.e. all locally)
<SteveA> I thought you were saying that pqm wouldn't merge for you
<BradB> Nope, just that I star-merge and have failing tests now.
<SteveA> if you star-merge into your tree, then you could well have failing testes
<SteveA> um, tests
<BradB> how?
<BradB> mm, yeah, i get it
<BradB> n/m
<SteveA> because you don't necessarily have what is in rocketfuel
<SteveA> k
<SteveA> I must go home and get some food and sleep.  Want to start early tomorrow. 
<SteveA> night all.
<BradB> see ya tomorrow, bright and early! (for me, at least)
<sabdfl> night SteveA
<sabdfl> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/bugassignment.py
<sabdfl> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/bugassignment.py
<sabdfl> @@ -7,6 +7,8 @@
<sabdfl>  from zope.app.form.browser.interfaces import IAddFormCustomization
<sabdfl>  from canonical.lp import dbschema
<sabdfl> +from canonical.launchpad.vocabularies.dbschema import BugStatusVocabulary, \
<sabdfl> +     BugPriorityVocabulary, BugSeverityVocabulary
<sabdfl>  class IProductBugAssignmentContainer(Interface):
<sabdfl>      """A container for IProductBugAssignment objects."""
<sabdfl> @@ -37,9 +39,9 @@
<sabdfl>      id = Int(title=_('ID'), required=True, readonly=True)
<sabdfl>      bug = Int(title=_('Bug ID'), required=True, readonly=True)
<sabdfl>      product = Choice(title=_('Product'), required=True, vocabulary='Product')
<sabdfl> -    bugstatus = Choice(title=_('Bug Status'), vocabulary='BugStatus')
<sabdfl> -    priority = Choice(title=_('Priority'), vocabulary='BugPriority')
<sabdfl> -    severity = Choice(title=_('Severity'), vocabulary='BugSeverity')
<sabdfl> +    bugstatus = Choice(title=_('Bug Status'), vocabulary=BugStatusVocabulary)
<sabdfl> +    priority = Choice(title=_('Priority'), vocabulary=BugPriorityVocabulary)
<sabdfl> +    severity = Choice(title=_('Severity'), vocabulary=BugSeverityVocabulary)
<sabdfl>      assignee = Choice(title=_('Assignee'), required=False, vocabulary='Person')
<sabdfl> hmmm
<sabdfl> i thought we decided to do these all using 'names' instead of direct imports and class references?
<BradB> I just fixed those vocab bugs
<BradB> They're meant to be used directly
<BradB> Because they're not factories.
<BradB> Thus the directive isn't appropriate.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> this makes circular imports a lot harder to resolve
<sabdfl> is there a way to get these vocabularies "named"?
<BradB> I think they'd need to be made things that produce vocabularies (i.e. factories), rather than actually being vocabularies.
<BradB> I can look into this, but since these changes just removed some regression bugs from Malone, it might be spinning our wheels to worry about now.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> what was that foo to run the page tests again?
<BradB> make check
<sabdfl> oh!
<BradB> :)
<sabdfl> doesn't that run all of the tests? Or just the page ones
<BradB> Just the page tests, I think.
<SteveA|way> just the page tests (for now)
<SteveA|way> we should have a make pagetests just for page tests I guess
* SteveA|way is waiting for a lift home
<sabdfl> hmm... and does it print something useful if a test fails?
<BradB> yes
<sabdfl> just hummed and then stopped
<sabdfl> cool!
<BradB> it prints nothing if all went well
<sabdfl> merge time!
<sabdfl> s'fast, too
<sabdfl> good work SteveA|way
<SteveA|way> "make check" is run by pqm.  It relies on exit code being non-zero for a problem.
* sabdfl needs to go and find some dinner
<SteveA|way> there's a few more things I want to add to make pagetests nicer to run
<sabdfl> am nearly ready to hand doap over to spiv
<sabdfl> promise
<SteveA|way> like, being able to run a particular page test, and have all "earlier" ones run first for you
<SteveA|way> remember voltaire!
<SteveA|way> "the best is the enemy of the good"
<Kinnison> the naming conventions in canonical.launchpad.database.distro are abysmal
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, yeah, needs to be cleaned up outright
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: If I did that as part of this massive db patch I'm doing would that be good?
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: it's internally inconsistent even
<Kinnison> E.g. class Release [distrorelease]  and class SoyuzDistroArchRelease [distroarchrelease] 
<kiko-afk> Kinnison, ideally separate -- and the Soyuz* is stuff still needing cleanup.
* limi puts finishing touches on the spec for berSearchWidget
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: bum; I'll work around this mess for now then
<kiko-afk> SoyuzFoo is leftovers
<kiko-afk> cprov, debonzi should be moving that out in short notice
<Kinnison> cool
* BradB notes his page test fun stops short at the other 95% of malone needed auth support to test
<BradB> s,needed,needing,
<carlos> dinner time
<carlos> later
<Kinnison> kiko: Any chance tidying distro.py could be made a priority? I'm kinda stuck right now :-(
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> cprov?
<daf> spiv: around?
* Kinnison -> chores
<kiko> Kinnison, I need to get hold of cprov, but I will
<cprov> here
<cprov> Kinnison: Can you specify again what you want in distros.py ?
<Kinnison> cprov: Soyuz* needs cleaning up
<Kinnison> Release needs calling DistroRelease
<Kinnison> etc.
<Kinnison> basically naming the classes after the tables :-)
<Kinnison> cprov: So I stand a chance of joining the publishing stuff in properly
<Kinnison> cprov: are you good to do that?
* Kinnison -> more chores
<cprov> Kinnison: not today, but I can give it high priority for tomorrow, is it ok for you ?
<dilys> Bug 2102 resolved: Go away with ikiko.py and dkiko.py
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2102
<kiko> thanks cprovo
<Kinnison> cprov: should be okay. I'm kinda blocked on testing any of this code until I can instantiate the objects though :-)
* Kinnison can carry on writing code in the meantime
<BradB> daf: ping
<BradB> Or, well, anyone really:
<BradB> I'm trying to generate a functional doctest for /foo
<BradB>  /foo is protected, and I'm already auth'd on port 9000
<BradB> So I start recording, and go to /foo, then ^C to stop recording and write the test
<limi> whee, SearchWidget spec complete
<limi> e.org/Members/limi/tests/ubersearchwidget
<BradB> But then, the test always fails, with results like this:
<limi> argh
<BradB> Differences (unified diff with -expected +actual):
<BradB>     @@ -1,4 +1,3 @@
<BradB>      HTTP/1.1 200 Ok
<BradB>     -Connection: close
<BradB>      Content-Length: 9119
<BradB>      Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8
<limi> http://plone.org/Members/limi/tests/ubersearchwidget
<BradB> What's the deal with Connection: close there?
<daf> BradB: pong!
<dilys> New bug 2104 for Project Admin/General: early response from PQM
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2104
<BradB> daf: any idea on the above problem?
<daf> that's an interesting one
<daf> is the authentication gubbins included properly in the request?
<BradB> yes
<BradB> i don't that's related
<BradB> i get all the output back correctly
<BradB> the /only/ thing that's different is that Connection: header
<BradB> why does it say "close the connection" to the proxy, but doesn't do so in the test? hmm..
<daf> interesting
<sabdfl> limi: neat work
<limi> thanks
<sabdfl> the "select" buttons could be links instead of buttons?
<daf> BradB: so Zope is saying "Connection: close" to the proxy, but not when the test is running?
<BradB> yes
<limi> of course
<limi> this is just a minimal spec
<limi> the layout isn't finalized
<limi> it probably won't look like this
<limi> I just used existing elements to illustrate
<limi> will take a while to implement properly, but is very reusable
<sabdfl> great
<limi> should work for any large set of objects and selection of one or more of them
<daf> two possilbities come to mind: (1) ftesting.zcml is affecting Zope's use of "Conenction: close", (2) the TCP proxy affects Zope's use of the header somehow
<daf> SteveA seems like the person to ask, but I'll wager he's retired for the night
<BradB> yeah, I'll have to bug^Wask him tomorrow, I guess
<daf> or file a bug tonight
<BradB> Even better.
<daf> go for it
* BradB does
<dilys> Bug 2036 resolved: Rosetta database classes should be moved to canonical.launchpad.database
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2036
<BradB> daf: Where's the correct place to report this sort of thing though? In our Bugzilla, or in Zope Corp's? The latter seems like the obvious choice, but maybe there's a policy used here that I'm not aware of, that says I should use our Bugzilla.
<BradB> But then, it's using Steve's script too...urgh.
<daf> convention is that we file bugs in our Bugzilla, and the appropriate person takes it upstream if it's appropriate
<BradB> oh, ok
<daf> so SteveA is our interface to Zope, Spiv our interface to SQLObject and SQLOS, etc.
<dilys> New bug 2105 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Functional doctest generator adding "Connection: close" header
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2105
<spiv> daf, BradB: Hmm, I'm a bit confused about why the page doctests even care about the headers?
<daf> they are potentially very significant
<daf> most headers aren't, of course
<spiv> Well, I guess it's a functional test, but it feels a bit funny to me to be testing HTTP like this as well... it means the tests are fragile if the headers are reordered, for instance.
<spiv> Right, things like Content-type matter.
<BradB> The response code matters too :)
<spiv> BradB: True :)
<daf> BradB: good point
<Kinnison> spiv: Can you look over my patch to the librarian (merged already) and let me know if it's really horrible?
* Kinnison -> shoppping
<spiv> Kinnison: Ok :)
<Kinnison> spiv: mail me direct if there's anything negative to say. Feel free to praise me on lists if it's good :-)
<spiv> I think it's partly that I'm used to thinking about trying to test the smallest possible unit of functionality, and that's not what functional tests are about :)
* Kinnison -> shopping really really
<spiv> Heh.
* sabdfl loves the new page tests
#launchpad 2004-10-26
<sabdfl> i'm assuming they are working and i'm not, in fact, breaking pages :-)
<kiko> that's the problem with tests -- you can only rely on them to the extent that they themselves have enough coverage :)
* limi loves tests too
<limi> we always write our tests before our code in our company now (really)
<limi> it rocks
<BradB> I do too; can't do that with functional doctests though. :)
<limi> no, of course not :)
<sabdfl> night guys
<cprov> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> yes?
<Kinnison> cprov: pong
<lifeless> so how do I find a project by its name ?
<carlos> when I try to execute the launchpad's tests I get this error:
<carlos> Traceback (most recent call last):
<carlos>   File "test.py", line 27, in ?
<carlos>     from zope.app.tests.functional import FunctionalTestSetup
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad2/lib/zope/app/tests/functional.py", line 32, in ?
<carlos>     from ZODB.DB import DB
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad2/lib/ZODB/__init__.py", line 21, in ?
<carlos>     from persistent import TimeStamp
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad2/lib/persistent/__init__.py", line 19, in ?
<carlos>     from cPersistence import Persistent, GHOST, UPTODATE, CHANGED, STICKY
<carlos> ImportError: No module named cPersistence
<carlos> which python module should I install? (It was working before merging with rocketfuel)
<spiv> carlos: Have you built Zope's C modules?
<spiv> lifeless: With the SQLObject?
<lifeless> well I had a convenience mapper, where I could just go 'mapper.findByName('foo')'
<lifeless> but thats gone away... and I just found that not all the code using it was converted.
<Kinnison> Well; on the assumption that cprov isn't gonna wake up
<spiv> lifeless: That's still there, hiding in soyuz/importd.py, according to ctags... :)
<spiv> You should be able to say "from canonical.database import Project; foo = Project.byName('foo')", but someone needs to set alternateID=True in the declaration of the name column.
<carlos> spiv: seems like that was the problem, thank you. I did not saw that zope was updated since my last rebuild...
<lifeless> Project.byName('foo') would be good.
<lifeless> Product.byNameAndProject('bar', foo)
<lifeless> would be the next request.
<spiv> lifeless: I think I'm going to have to run importd on my laptop to track down this taxi bug... my guesses at causes haven't found any problem.s
<lifeless> spiv: ok.
<lifeless> its easy to setup, or at least, I've always found it easy.
<lifeless> step 1 - check out a buildbot config.
<spiv> lifeless: There's a wiki page of something describing how?
<spiv> 1. got that already :)
<lifeless> spiv: yes
<lifeless> ImportProcess
<spiv> Ok, I'll try that.  I recall getting those instructions to work on my desktop a few months ago...
<lifeless> now, there are a couple of minor nits with that page.
<lifeless> we've changed to reading from the database - but you can ignore that
<lifeless> taxi in the slave is not affected by that change.
* spiv nods
<lifeless> basically, let me know of any irregularities, and I'll fix them with you right now and update the wiki page
<lifeless> Exception exceptions.TypeError: <exceptions.TypeError instance at 0x40d02acc> in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0x40fcdf4c>> ignored
<lifeless> has started happening for me.. just a heads up
<spiv> Yeah, I've seen that too.
<spiv> It's a real pita to track down.
<spiv> Because it happens during Python's shutdown, so things liek teh sys module aren't available any more...
<spiv> Makes debugging tricky :)
<lifeless> ewww
<lifeless> import pdb; import sys; :)
<spiv> lifeless: You'd think so, wouldn't you? ;)
<cprov> lifeless: pqm is not sending success/failure email to me anylonger . can you verify why ? the last time on Soyuz sprint I sent hin an unsigned message, after that no messages are comming from my PQM request, but they still working fine
<cprov> lifeless: email me if you have news about it, tks 
<lifeless> spiv: well, there goes the mapper.
<lifeless> :[
<lifeless> spiv: got it going ?
<spiv> lifeless: Just getting to that now...
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> I think my lappy is gonna meltdown
<spiv> Not enough fans? ;)
<lifeless> 15 minutes on 100% cpu, and its boiling hot here right now
<lifeless> was 41' in north ryde two days back
<spiv> Ouch.
<lifeless> just about burn my hand in the airstream from the fans
<spiv> Hmm.  The slave won't start for me.
<spiv> Fails in arch._twisted in _spawn on assert not threadable.isInIOThread()
<lifeless> ewww.
<lifeless> that sounds like either a) twisted has changed breaking davids test suite (try make check in pyarch), or b) its not making the thread in buildbot_slavecommand.py in importd/
<spiv> make check in pyarch has one failure for me: ERROR: Changeset.get_index supports escaped file names.
<spiv> Otherwise, it passes.
<lifeless> ok, that sounds like you have an old tla.
<lifeless> shouldn't matter for this.
<lifeless> 'shouldn't.
<lifeless> so, when does it fail - twistd -f buildbot.tap, or when you 'force job' ?
<spiv> The former.
<lifeless> the slave doesn't do any arch stuff on startup.
<spiv> (I have an integration tla from a few days ago, I think...)
<lifeless> unless you'd already done a force job, which is queued.
<lifeless> got a backtrace on the failure?
<spiv> Oh, my bad, I think this is in botmaster.
<lifeless> oh ok.
<lifeless> I know what that will be. the master *is* running the io thread.
<lifeless> do this.
<carlos> lifeless: do we have any schedule for arch.gnome.org?
<lifeless> in master.cfg, before the 'scan arch directories' code,
<lifeless> import arch._tla
<lifeless> arch._tla.spawn=arch._tla.PyArchSpawningStrategy('tla')
<lifeless> that should fix it.
<lifeless> carlos: no.
<carlos> ok
<spiv> Oops, need a cvsmail dir...
<spiv> Ok, it's running...
<spiv> Hmm, the slaves aren't connecting...
<spiv> Ok, the port number on the wiki instructions is wrong...
<lifeless> check master.cfg
<lifeless> I'm noting all these down to document later.
<spiv> What should I be looking for?  builders is being passed to processDB...
<spiv> Oh, hmm.
<spiv> It has paths like '/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/botslave/' :)
<lifeless> oh right.
* spiv tries the obvious thing...
<lifeless> that is new
<lifeless> in your botslave dir
<lifeless> mkdir gpg
<lifeless> mkdir mirrorarchives
<lifeless> set the other path to point at mirrorarchives
<lifeless> and in the gpg dir create a keypair
<lifeless> ddaa: btw, .netrc isn't needed, curl already does the auth with the current config.
<lifeless> you have to put it in the url - https://foo@bar:host/
<lifeless> and it will just work.
<spiv> Do you know the gpg command off-hand?
<lifeless> gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring ./arch@canonical.com.pub --secret-keyring ./arch@canonical.com.secret --gen-key
<lifeless> it must have arch@canonical.com as the uid
<spiv> [Broker,client]  setBuilderList [] 
<lifeless> ddaa: and no, I wrote the buildbot conversion logic. bob2 did taxi.
<lifeless> spiv: hmm. no builders found.
<spiv> Oh, and the master says: [Broker,0,127.0.0.1]  slave trogslave has leftover directories (gpg,mirrorarchives): you can delete them now
<lifeless> try visiting /reload on buildbot
<spiv> Ooh.
<spiv> I got an error in my new stuff.
<lifeless> hmm ?
<lifeless> you know I need more detail to help  :)
<spiv> I'm checking it's not my fault ;)
<spiv> I'm saving you for the important questions ;)
<spiv> It's from the initZopeless call in jobstuff...
<spiv> Hmm, now an SQLObject error.
<spiv> Oh, no, my bad :)
<lifeless> whats the big O for list.append ?
<spiv> O(1)
<spiv> Python lists are basically like a vector<PyObject*> ;)
<lifeless> constant time ?
<lifeless> serious ?
<spiv> Amortized, of course.
<lifeless> cause buildbot slows /waaaaay/ down when the log gets long
<lifeless> and I mean /way/
<spiv> Intriguing.
<spiv> From listobject.c in Python:
<spiv>         /* This over-allocates proportional to the list size, making room
<spiv>          * for additional growth.  The over-allocation is mild, but is
<spiv>          * enough to give linear-time amortized behavior over a long
<spiv>          * sequence of appends() in the presence of a poorly-performing
<spiv>          * system realloc().
<spiv>          * The growth pattern is:  0, 4, 8, 16, 25, 35, 46, 58, 72, 88, ...
<spiv>          */
<spiv> (in list_resize)
<lifeless> ah, linear != O(1)
<lifeless> that O(n)
<lifeless> O(1) is constant time
<lifeless> i.e. searches in a trie are constant time if the maximum length allowed in the trie is set.
<lifeless> STL vectors do amortised constant time insertion at the end, linear time insertion at beginning or middle
<stub> lifeless: If you are trying optimizations, it might work if you initialized the list to some big chunk using range(0,100000) and keep track or the next insert index
<spiv> That comment is actually a bit ambiguous.
<lifeless> stub: I'll profile first.
<lifeless> if its the list, I'll probably just throw a splay container in instead of a list.
<spiv> I'm not sure if it's referreing to the sequence of appends being linear time, or the individual appends...
<stub> dictionaries or sets might be useful aternatives too
<lifeless> stub: it needs to be ordered, so a dictionary with the index as the first key is a solid option.
<stub> spiv: I'm could have sword it was O(1) with some additional overhead when it needed to realloc
<lifeless> we are talking about /big/ lists here
<lifeless> its highly likely that the < double copy behaviour starts to dominate.
<spiv> stub: Ditto.
<lifeless> spiv: whats the current error ?
<spiv> stub: I just found a post by Tim Peters asserting that it's amortised O(1), so that's good enough for me ;)
<spiv> lifeless: Still no builders.
<lifeless> spiv: what was that error you encountered ? (does /reload work)
<spiv> Even after making reload work by fiddling with the initZopeless stuff.
<lifeless> ok. what in your master.cfg - processDir or processDB ?
<spiv> processDB.
<lifeless> ok, run your luanchpad, goto the do not use prject, unassigned jobs.
<lifeless> pick a52dec  from the +sources lust
<lifeless> clik on 'enable' up the top, then down the bottom choose a project - say 'ubuntu'.
<lifeless> this will fail, but its what you need to do :)
<lifeless> I have a patch in draft here.
<lifeless> or...
<lifeless> comment out the processDB and infoIMporter calls in master.cfg
<lifeless> uncommment the processDir call.
* spiv does that
<spiv> Ok, lots of jobs on the web page now...
<spiv> Although the slave still says [Broker,client]  setBuilderList [] 
<lifeless> now thats bizarre
<lifeless> bounce the slave.
<spiv> No change.
<lifeless> no way.
<lifeless> refresh /importd/status
<spiv> It still reports them all as "offline" inthe web page..
<lifeless> offline means the slave hasn't attached.
<spiv> I already have :)
<lifeless> oh.
<lifeless> I know.
<lifeless> in jobstuff.py, there is a slave name in the builder
<lifeless> change that (lifelesswks) to (spivsslavename)
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> That looks likely :)
<lifeless> a52decv is a nice small one
<spiv> Oops, updated the wrong part of jobstuff.py...
<spiv> Ah, "idle" :)
<lifeless> great
<spiv> Hmm, and error...
<spiv> Error during call to `vu_chdir' for /srv/importdtest/archives/ (No such file or directory)
<spiv> (from the slave...(
<spiv> Ah, that's easy..
<spiv> master.cfg again.
<lifeless> unchanged path in master.cfg
* spiv nods
* spiv hmms
<spiv> Hmm, it expects "archives" in my slavedir, not "mirrorarhives"
<lifeless> oh, there are two paths, it depends on how you set them
<spiv> exceptions.AttributeError, 'WorkingTree' object has no attribute 'logger'
<lifeless> ???
<lifeless> have you got the latest cscvs and buildbot patches from rocketfuel ?
<spiv> Hmm, maybe not cscvs...
<lifeless> heh.
<lifeless> that will be it
<spiv> Ok, I was missing a couple from cscvs :)
<lifeless> ok, the two paths for me are:
<lifeless> '/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/botslave/', '/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/botslave/mirrorarchives/',
<lifeless> the first path is where it makes the archives, and gets the gpg key
<lifeless> the second path is where it makes the public mirrors of the archives.
<spiv> I left the paths as is, but had to mkdir "archives" in the first to make the error go away.
<lifeless> the second cannot be the first + 'archives'
<lifeless> yes, thats fine
<spiv> Ok, it's actually doing stuff.
<spiv> "creating changesets", etc :)
<lifeless> great.
<spiv> I presume I just need to wait, now?
<lifeless> to see the slowdown I mention, in buildbot/importd/buildbot_slavecommand.py, change the debug level - its at WARNING now I think
<lifeless> if you make it INFO, then run a big job... weeooo.
<lifeless> in the buildbot console
<lifeless> web page
<lifeless> thing
<lifeless> do a refresh
<lifeless> on the waterfall display of that job
<spiv> I'm at http://localhost:8000/importd/status/a52dec-HEAD-import.job/events/5/log
<spiv> And it's still streaming...
<lifeless> hit back
<lifeless> then refresh
<lifeless> when you get an exception there, you are ready for the next step my chjild.
<spiv> Yeah, but I shouldn't get an exception until the log finishes streaming... :)
<lifeless> right.
<lifeless> if you want to watch the stream, go right ahead :)
<spiv> Well, I'm watching the throbber ;)
<lifeless> mmmm, throbber
<lifeless> ok, I'm going for a shower.
<lifeless> then lunch, then RMS.
<lifeless> that a52dec should have finished by now tho.
<spiv> Nope.
<spiv> No action for quite a while...
<spiv> Last output was: A libao/audio_out_null.c [1.1] 
<lifeless> check the slaves log
<spiv> Nothing.
<lifeless> if the last thing is roughly 'problem encountered', you've hit a bug
<lifeless> serious? nothing in the botslave/twistd.log ?
<spiv> No new lines in that log for almost 20 minutes.
<spiv> 2004/10/15 03:24 CEST [Broker,client]   startCommand:job [id 1 760629] 
<spiv> 2004/10/15 03:24 CEST [Broker,client]    method 'runJob' with args []  , kwargs {'dir': '/home/andrew/warthogs/code/dists-buildbot/launchpad/trogslave/buildbot-jobs/a52dec-HEAD-import.job'} [1 760629] 
<lifeless> what is the last entry in there then ?
<lifeless> now, you aren't using tail -f are you ?
<spiv> I'm mainly using less, with the magical G key...
<lifeless> try a 'tail' on its own
<spiv> But that's definitely the lsat thing in that file :)
<lifeless> twistd often breaks log observers I've foudn :()
<lifeless> ok, well thats plain weird and sucky.
<spiv> Confirmed...
<lifeless> kill the slave
<carlos> spiv: how could I execute a SELECT DISTINCT with a object.select(...) ?
<lifeless> in cscvs/modules/CVS/__init__.py, line 372
<lifeless> change "-d%s" to "-d%s<"
<spiv> carlos: you currently can't...
<lifeless> then start the slave and try again.
<spiv> carlos: The current workaround is to wrap a Set around it.  See SQLObjectGuide's notes on DISTINCT.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> spiv: thanks
<lifeless> also change the log level in buildbot/importd/buildbot_slavecommand.py from INFO to WARNING
<lifeless> spiv: hows that looking ?
<spiv> lifeless: It's doing stuff :)
<spiv> N changeset MAIN.58, etc
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> Ooh, an exception...
<spiv>           File "/home/andrew/warthogs/code/dists-buildbot/launchpad/lib/cscvs/cmds/totla.py", line 508, in totla
<spiv>             raise ValidationFailed("cannot cross_check yet")
<spiv>         cscvs.cmds.totla.ValidationFailed: cannot cross_check yet
<spiv> Interesting, but not mine as far as I can tell :)
<lifeless> oh right
<lifeless> add this:
<lifeless> launchpad/lib/canonical/sourcerer/util to the pythonpath for the slave
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> _sqlite.OperationalError: database is locked
<lifeless> the change won't take effect until you kill off all the slave threads
<lifeless> ...
<spiv> I killed and restarted the slave... I have to stop and restart the botmaster too?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> ps x | grep twistd
<lifeless> there are old slave threads still running
<lifeless> I'm shutting down now, ring me if there is other issues.
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> I'll have to sleep soon anyway.
<spiv> Ok, back to creating changesets...
<spiv> Hmm..
<spiv>           File "/home/andrew/warthogs/code/dists-buildbot/launchpad/lib/cscvs/cmds/totla.py", line 396, in enforceTargetNewOrCleanAndUpdated
<spiv>             assert (not target_tree.has_changes())
<spiv>         exceptions.AssertionError:
<spiv> lifeless: I guess you've alrady really gone? :)
<carlos> stub: ping
* Signon time  :    Wed Oct 13 08:43:40 2004
* Signoff time :    Fri Oct 15 04:33:35 2004
* Total uptime :    1d 19h 49m 55s
<ddaa> lifeless: it's a pita to see you and spiv struggling with buildbot, while it would have been a simple matter of running make with my botmaster tree.
<ddaa> lifeless: I still do not understand why you object to having an official testing botmaster tree, that would save everyone time and frustration.
<ddaa> lifeless: also, please do not say "no" in the middle of some unrelated discussion to answer something I said 12 hours ago. I know that bob2 wrote taxi.py, I have no idea what you were answering to.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Classes for database tables should be CamelCase or just Initialcapital ?
<sabdfl> CamelCase
* Kinnison nods and corrects daniel's overzealous decamelling :-)
<Kinnison> I guess he got the wrong end of the stick wrt Sourcepackage
<Kinnison> and didn't notice us agree to SourcePackage
<Kinnison> >>> PackagePublishing.get(9).distroarchrelease.distrorelease.name
<Kinnison> u'warty'
<Kinnison> I'm finally getting the hang of this SQLObject stuff
<Kinnison> Anyone here an sqlobject guru who can tell me why: PackagePublishing.selectBy(distroarchrelease=1) gives me: KeyError: 'distroarchrelease' given that I have: ForeignKey(name='distroarchrelease', foreignKey='DistroArchRelease', dbName='distroarchrelease'),
<Kinnison> ?
<stub> Because in that syntax, distroarchrelease should be a DistroArchRelease object, not an int. You want selectBy(distroarchreleaseID=1) I think
<Kinnison> PackagePublishing.selectBy(distroarchrelease=DistroArchRelease.get(1))
<Kinnison> gives me the same error
<stub> and you might want to do selectBy(PackagePublishing.q.distroarchrelease == 1)
<Kinnison> >>> PackagePublishing.selectBy(PackagePublishing.q.distroarchrelease=1)
<Kinnison> SyntaxError: keyword can't be an expression
<stub> ==, not =
<Kinnison> that gives a different traceback but still a KeyError
<stub> Check the definition of PackagePublishing - make sure it has that column defined and the case is correct
<stub> I don't know the technical difference between select and selectBy - I've only used the former
<Kinnison> ForeignKey(name='distroarchrelease', foreignKey='DistroArchRelease', dbName='distroarchrelease'),
<Kinnison> that's what's in PackagePublishing._columns
<Kinnison> aha
<Kinnison> I am supposed to selectBy(distroarchreleaseID=DistroArchReleaseInstance)
<stub> eh? hmm
<Kinnison> oh, maybe not
* Kinnison gets different errors for that
<stub> That might work because DistroArchReleaseInstance is castable to an int
<Kinnison> oh no; that gives me:
<Kinnison> ValueError: Unknown SQL builtin type: <class 'canonical.launchpad.database.distro.DistroArchRelease'> for <DistroArchRelease at 0x40e189cc>
<Kinnison> right; so PackagePublishing.selectBy(distroarchreleaseID=1)
<Kinnison> works
<Kinnison> >>> PackagePublishing.selectBy(distroarchreleaseID=1)[0] .section.name
<Kinnison> u'universe/games'
<Kinnison> so we're getting somewhere
<sabdfl> Kinnison: isn't universe the component?
<Kinnison> >>> PackagePublishing.selectBy(distroarchreleaseID=1)[0] .component.name
<Kinnison> u'universe'
<Kinnison> I imagine that's a gina-needs-teaching issue
<Kinnison> although it's probably come straight out of katie; so I guess it should stay
* Kinnison hugs sabdfl for harness.py
<Kinnison> it's *so* useful
<Kinnison> Hey SteveA, aren't we meant to have had a meeting by now?
<Kinnison> Oh no, my ability to count is broken
* Kinnison blames late nights and python
<lifeless> spiv: back
<Kinnison> Hey brad
<BradB> hi
<SteveA> Launchpad meeting in 30 seconds!
<Kinnison> SteveA: you said 12:00 UTC
<SteveA> oh, right..
<SteveA> darn timezones
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ TZ=:UTC date
<Kinnison> Fri Oct 15 11:00:21 UTC 2004
<SteveA> it's 11:00 UTC isn't it?
<BradB> hien!?
<BradB> i thought 12 UTC was now
<SteveA> nah
<SteveA> `date -u`
<BradB> wow, i guess the time just changed
<Kinnison> SteveA: where do we have meetings?
<SteveA> here
<Kinnison> right
<SteveA> right here
* BradB goes back to sleep for an hour
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm going to put SourcePackageReleaseFile and BinaryPackageFile into publishing.py unless you'd rather they went into library.py or somewhere else entirely
<sabdfl> Kinnison: no, please either packages.py or library.py
* Kinnison thinks packages.py then
<sabdfl> what about files.py?
<Kinnison> I suppose I could do a files.py with them
<Kinnison> hey cprov 
<carlos> morning
(stub/#launchpad) Yup
(stub/#launchpad) Trivial rename since nobody is importing it anymore
<SteveA> it is all using names?
<stub> Yup. Might as well actually use some of the infrastructure Z3 gives us ;)
<SteveA> ok.  so, my next question is, are vocabularies sufficiently different from database/domain objects to be put in one place on their own?
<stub> Nope, although a number of them inherit common behaviour from a base class
<SteveA> we have some different kinds of thing that we're considering as sufficiently different to be in their own distinct places in the source tree: interfaces of database objects, database object implementations, page templates, zcml glue
<SteveA> what we don't yet have a good place for is the adapters and other code that does not fall into those categories
<SteveA> this code is currently in canonical/rosetta, canonical/malone etc.
<sabdfl> SteveA: i originally tried a vocabulary package with an __init__.py that imports the separate files
<sabdfl> but importing one of the subsidiary files was always resulting in an execution of __ini__.py
<sabdfl> which gave me big circular import headaches
<SteveA> yes, it will do.
<sabdfl> that's why I structured it this way
<sabdfl> happy for you to do it differently
<SteveA> I'll look into it.
<thom> hi
<sabdfl> SteveA: adapters that MAY have functional use outside of a single app should be with their classes or in a dedicated place
<sabdfl> stuff like RosettaApplication belongs in rosetta
<SteveA> what do you mean by "with their classes" ?
<thom> SteveA: basic problem with the site is that it uses absolute urls everywhere, so having multiple vhosts pointing at the same plone "site" doesn't work right.
<thom> is that fixable with a virtualhostmonster?
<SteveA> thom: can you give me some context please?
<SteveA> ubuntulinux.org ?
<thom> yes
<sabdfl> SteveA: some context
<thom> sabdfl wishes to use an uncached version of the site for editing
<SteveA> what does the rewrite rule look like?
<sabdfl> we are having problems with the cacheing of pages by the procy server
<thom> (sorry, i assumed you knew context)
<sabdfl> for people who log in
<SteveA> thom: I was just discussing code layout in launchpad
<sabdfl> when i log into the web site, it often just starts sending me cached "not logged in pages"
<stub> SteveA: I suspect adapters can live along side the class they are instantiating (as they only need the interface of the source class, but need to know about the implementation of the destination class)
<sabdfl> or worse, i'll be editing a page, several times, and it sends me edit pages of previous revisions
<thom> SteveA: ProxyPass / http://gentoo.warthogs.hbd.com:8002/VirtualHostBase/https/www.ubuntulinux.org:443/ubuntu/VirtualHostRoot/
<sabdfl> stub: that, or in a dedicated "adapters" section, in files named by interface or class
<thom> SteveA: should that just change to be site-edit.ubuntu... ?
<thom> SteveA: (does that even work like that?)
<sabdfl> SteveA: so we created https://site-edit. which is supposed to be https-only, uncached
<sabdfl> it lets me see the site that way
<sabdfl> but when i go to log in i'm switched to https://www.
<Kinnison> stub: I've just committed a merge to add another sql patch
<sabdfl> and the login may or may not succeed (!)
<Kinnison> stub:  can you look at it once pqm has weaved its magic?
<stub> Sure.
<sabdfl> and either way i'm logged in to www not site-edit
<sabdfl> so we basically cannot edit the site
<sabdfl> and finally, when we do manage to edit a page, by luck
<sabdfl> it doesn't send any updated header so apache doesn't know about it for an hour or two
<sabdfl> and one last thing
<sabdfl> sometimes it caches the page of a logged in user, so someone random sees a page showing them as "logged in as jane silber"
<sabdfl> or me
<Kinnison> When logged in for editing; I guess the app should send no-cache headers or something?
<SteveA> apache needs to be configured not to cache pages that were authenticated.  So, plone should be configured to send "don't cache" headers when someone is logged in.
<SteveA> I don't know how to make plone do that, as I really don't know very much about plone.
<SteveA> BradB knows a lot about plone.
<thom> plone sends no-cache *ALL THE TIME*
<thom> so apache has to be told to ignore them
<SteveA> ok.  then the issue is the plone should send proper "cache" headers
<thom> SteveA: agreed
<SteveA> and apache shoud not ignore no-cache
<stub> Or we just use wget to mirror the plone site and use that as the public face...
<thom> but in the near term, can i just change the proxy, and will zope's virtual hosting cope with that
<SteveA> the point of the VirtualHostBase stuff in the URL is to tell Zope what protocol/host/port it should pretend to be for this request
<SteveA> that's why you don't need ProxyPassReverse with Zope when you're using this
<thom> SteveA: ok, so if i tell it to be site-edit.ubuntulinux.org it should DTRT?
<SteveA> as Zope knows how to produce the appropriate Location: headers when necessary
* Kinnison runs to the loo before the meeting starts
<SteveA> DTRT?
<thom> do the right thing
<SteveA> Do theright thing
<SteveA> yes, that should work fine
<thom> right, will try
<SteveA> you can have one zope site serving to multiple domains
<debonzi> hi Kinnison, yesterday night I've changed some SQLObject name from CamelCase to no-CamelCase (liki ProcessorFamily to Processorfamily) because I remember we had agreed with it but I saw now you have reverted this changes? why? Im wrong?
<SteveA> the domain it pretends to be is set per-request
<SteveA> workrave is screaming at me.  back for the meeting in 3-4 mins.
<Kinnison> debonzi: I guess we'll cover that in this meeting. It's all a bit up-in-the-air currently
<sabdfl> debonzi: it was CamelconceptCamelconcept
<sabdfl> we wil switch to WordWord
<debonzi> sabdfl, so it is gonna be ProcessorFamily as it was right?
<sabdfl> debonzi: yes
<debonzi> sabdfl, ok .. thanks
<Kinnison> stub: that db patch has come through pqm now btw.
<SteveA> ok, let's meet!
<SteveA> all who are present, please say "aye!" (or something equivalent that you find pleasing)
<Kinnison> nay!
<stub> meat!
* SteveA says "aye!"
<BradB> mau!
<BradB> (mao?)
<Kinnison> BradB: latter
* SteveA hands brad a large number of cards
* Kinnison laughs
<BradB> encore une fois
<SteveA> daf: ???
<SteveA> debonzi, cprov?
<SteveA> carlos: ?
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> hi
<sabdfl> aye
<SteveA> ok, malone team is all here
<SteveA> so, let's start with malone, then soyuz and rosetta, and then launchpad in general
<Kinnison> lucille team here too :-)
<SteveA> you can be "soyuz" just for today ;-) 
* Kinnison feels all special
<debonzi> SteveA, 
<SteveA> what's new in malone?
<BradB> SteveA: source package release infestations
<SteveA> or, specifically, what's been achieved since the end of the sprint in london?
<BradB> page tests
<BradB> there's some other new things i've seen in the UI since London, but i didn't add them
<BradB> (maybe they were added over the weekend
<BradB> )
<SteveA> is malone doing email things yet?
<sabdfl> i have some new portlets from limi to integrate
<sabdfl> SteveA: no
<sabdfl> do we have a simple way to send mail from launchpad?
<SteveA> there's a simple way to send email from python
<stub> The Z3 mail stuff is turned on - just needs to be used
<SteveA> I would like launchpad to use the zope3 transactional mail stuff, because it means that mail will not be sent if a transaction is aborted
<SteveA> which is nice, as it means the email will more likely represent reality
<SteveA> how about we (me, someone) write a simple "mail template" system,
<SteveA> that allows for text files in the source code, with standard python %(personname)s replacements
<SteveA> and gets replaced, and wrapped to 78 chars (as per standard textwrap library in python)
<SteveA> and mailed
<SteveA> that would make sending email from the code straightforward, and we can plug in the transactional mail, or not, easily 
* SteveA waits for a response
<stub> Sure. I think it should assemble an email.Message since that is standard.
<SteveA> yeah.  allows us to plug in attachments / mime later too
<Kinnison> aye
<Kinnison> sounds good
<SteveA> do you need attachments for malone now?
<sabdfl> no
<stub> The tricky bit will be something that says 'what has changed in this bug this transaction', logs the changes in the audittrail table and assembles a meaningful email to send.
<sabdfl> just need to be able to send a "something changed" message
<sabdfl> BradB: can we make bidirectional email integration the goal for next week?
<SteveA> I was about to ask about incoming email
<sabdfl> stub: your goal would be the buzilla integration
<BradB> sabdfl: sure
<sabdfl> great
<sabdfl> i'll worry about presentation and reports
<SteveA> stub: does sqlobject offer any help as to "what has changed this transaction" ?
<sabdfl> i think malone should be dogfoodable shortly by the launchpad team
<sabdfl> we have product and person assignment
<stub> SteveA: I don't think it is part of the interface, although the necessary information is buried in there somewhere.
<SteveA> stub: this could be hidden by means of an IWhatChanged adapter
<BradB> there's a bit of a showstopping bug in the page test generator though, which has caused problems for moving forward with Malone
<sabdfl> blech workrave
<SteveA> what's that Brad?
<SteveA> And, is it filed in bugzilla?
<BradB> yes, it's in your inbox
<sabdfl> SteveA: can we make the website authentication page available under bot www. and site-edit.?
<BradB> the generated tests have a "Connection: closed" header being added, for some reason
<sabdfl> and have it send appropriate cookies?
<BradB> so the tests fail
* BradB digs up the Bugzilla bug
<SteveA> BradB: just on macosX, or in general?
<BradB> i dunno
<BradB> i can only speak for os x
<SteveA> sabdfl: what is the "website authentication page" ?
<SteveA> BradB: mail me a reminder and I'll try to reproduce that problem here.
<sabdfl> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/login_form
<SteveA> sounds more like a minor inconvenience than a show-stopper though
<SteveA> sabdfl: all the pages should be available on each virtual host.  That page is inside plone.
<BradB> SteveA: sent
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> thanks, brad
<SteveA> the only functionality on ul.org that is part of launchpad is the "I forgot my password, let me get a new one" pages
<SteveA> justdave isn't here.
<stub> sabdfl: By 'bugzilla integration' you mean ensuring the bug watches work to bugzilla or something else?
<SteveA> do we have a means to export bugs from bugzilla and into the launchpad db?
<BradB> SteveA: the problems may be deeper (there seemed to be somewhat significant diffs when i ran a more complex test that visited about 4-5 different pages to demonstrate the functionality of product assignment). I'll have to look more into it today.
<sabdfl> stub: the following should work:
<sabdfl> create a watch
<sabdfl> list watches on bug status page
<SteveA> BradB: okay, keep the reports coming in.  If I can reproduce it I can fix it.
<sabdfl> regularly update watch status
<BradB> SteveA: ok :)
<sabdfl> send an email if watch status has changed in an interesting way
<sabdfl> remove a watch
<sabdfl> i thnk that's enough to get going with
<sabdfl> most of the plumbing's there
<stub> sabdfl: Ok. As far as I'm aware all that should be working except the email, so just plumbing like you said.
<sabdfl> we can now create bug trackers, and associate them with projects
<sabdfl> so in theory, justdave can now get going
<sabdfl> we need to start populating the production database
<sabdfl> with projects and products and packages
<sabdfl> nicole is coming along nicely
<BradB> if my day goes well today, among the things i hope to accomplish are that everything that is currently supposed to be working in malone (i.e. there's already implementation there) will be a. working and b. tested -- one won't be able to commit code that breaks any part of malone that we know to be working already.
<SteveA> who is nicole, and why is she not in the https://wiki.canonical.com/ProjectGlossary ?
<stub> For those of us not at the Soyuz sprint, can someone explain he scope of Nicole?
<BradB> are we done with malone then?
<stub> (And Lucille is pretty sketchy too on the Wiki)
<SteveA> Almost -- I want to take some notes on what is happening during next week with malone 
<cprov> sabdfl: have you seen the comments on #2088 for "new strategy and Merge Products"
<Kinnison> stub: that's partly my fault (Lucille being sketchy)
<SteveA> And what the target dates for deploying malone are
<BradB> SteveA: first, we should have a refactoring freeze on malone
<cprov> SteveA: my fault, I will add description to Gina and Nicole on Wiki
<SteveA> I'll note that refactoring is different than simply moving code around in the source tree
<SteveA> BradB: what in particular do you want to be frozen?
<BradB> SteveA: they're often the same thing though; they have been lately
<BradB> SteveA: moving things around :)
<SteveA> I don't see how moving a thing should cause a problem provided we have tests that continue to pass.
<BradB> if my page tests already worked, i wouldn't worry really. until they do though, it's costing too much time.
<sabdfl> stub: nicole is a screenscraper for freshmeat and sourceforge
<SteveA> I'm concerned that if we can't move things into the right place, they'll remain in the wrong place, for a long time.
<sabdfl> and possibly savannah
<sabdfl> it runs through the list of packages and tries to find matching projects and products
<BradB> SteveA: the "right place" usually means the "right place at the moment". i think it's a bad idea to do anymore of that until malone has users.
<SteveA> BradB: what do you mean by "if my page tests already worked" ?   Do you mean that existing page tests do not work, or do you mean that you have insufficient tests?
<sabdfl> cprov: rather than creating empty projects and products I'd rather have a report of "doap-less" source packages
<sabdfl> that way we know which ones need projects and products still
<BradB> SteveA: the tests don't cover nearly enough of the functionality, due to the bug i hit with "Connection: closed", etc.
<SteveA> BradB: can you work around that bug by just editing the .txt file of the page test?
<SteveA> perhaps with a global search and replace?
<BradB> SteveA: that bug, yes, it's easy enough. there might be other problems though (as i hinted at above.)
<BradB> i'll find out more on that when i continue working on it.
<SteveA> ok
<dilys> New bug 2107 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Add Gina and Nicole Descriptions on Wiki
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2107
<SteveA> So, I suggest that the malone team co-ordinate with each other before doing refactoring, but not totally freeze it
<sabdfl> stub: also need a page to link an existing bugtracker and project together
<cprov> sabdfl: don't you find more usefull a way to Merge Ophan products inside existent projects
<SteveA> Malone targets:  when do you want to dogfood with launchpad, when start using with live data on ubuntu?
<sabdfl> i don't want orphansed products that were only created because we have a sourcepackage
<sabdfl> SteveA: let's set wednesday as the day to bring up malone code on the production server and begin dogfooding
<sabdfl> for our team
<sabdfl> for the warty team, we can set a date once we have our own experience with it
<BradB> sabdfl: perhaps you could clarify what you believe to be done, out of the following (which were remaining on the todo list we made in london):
<SteveA> on the production server meaning, on the server being used for the rosetta alpha?
<BradB> sabdfl: * source package assignments
<BradB>   - allow reassignment to different sourcepackage
<sabdfl> BradB: that's done, i believe
<cprov> sabdfl: ok, in this case we can continue to use the nicole_notfound report, that contains all DOAP-less sourcepackage
<BradB> * subscriptions:
<BradB>   - watch
<BradB>   - ignore (for when maintainer changes)
<BradB> that looks like it should be working
<BradB> haven't tried it yet
<BradB> er, it's not quite working
<sabdfl> BradB: we have a very rough thing up, but we don't have the portlet to match, nor do we of course have any email flying around as a result
<BradB> yeah
<sabdfl> the older portlet worked but we need a different laout
<BradB> bugzillas seem to work, more or less
<BradB> (not that i've really tested it, but it looks like it's done, and i seem to remember you saying you'd done some work on it)
<SteveA> This may sound ironic, but how about we add a "launchpad dogfood for malone" bug in bugzilla, and make things that need to be done depend on that?
<sabdfl> stub needs to go through the full loop, i think it's still very basic
<SteveA> Then I can look at a nice graph of outstanding issues and tasks and bugs.
<sabdfl> SteveA: good idea
<BradB> sabdfl: finally, what's the status of the assigned bugs report?
<sabdfl> BradB: done, i believe
<Kinnison> SteveA: surely make it depend on things which need to be done?
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes.
<SteveA> strike that, reverse it
<BradB> sabdfl, SteveA: okay, so dogfooding by wednesday seems reasonable
<BradB> a production release probably a week later
<sabdfl> sounds good
<sabdfl> now, which server for wednesday
<SteveA> is someone adding the "launchpad dogfood" bug, or shall I do it now?
<sabdfl> if we use the rosetta alpha we are going to have to find a way to migrate all the bug stuff
<sabdfl> from our dogfooding
<sabdfl> using the emperor/macquarie has the advantage that we don't need to migrate data afterwards
<sabdfl> but the disadvantage that any db changes need greater review and planning
<SteveA> how hard is it to migrate the data?
<SteveA> the bug tables will be empty in emperor
<SteveA> the product/project info for launchpad will not be there
<SteveA> the people may have different ids
<stub> SteveA: There is already a 'get malone ready for dogfood' bug in bugzilla
<SteveA> stub: ok, can you comment on it "target is wednesday 20 Oct 2004" ?
<sabdfl> i suppose we could always leave the dogfood server up as our test server, and preserve that database of launchpad bugs
<sabdfl> that solves the problem of not having private projects / products in DOAP
<BradB> Malone will be giving out candy for halloween
<SteveA> (oh, great, evolution's alarms are one hour late for me...)
<sabdfl> so we could say that the launchpad team just continues to use this server for its dogfooding
<stub> Migrating the data will be a pita unless we can guarentee product ids etc. will be identical on production, which may be problematic.
<SteveA> the production server can "watch" the dogfood server
<BradB> !
<sabdfl> hell no
<sabdfl> the dogfood server can, however, watch our existing bugzilla :-)
* Your nick [wartylog]  is owned by ~warthylog@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk
(Kinnison/#launchpad) I've been building the sqlobject classes for the tables which lucille needs for doing the publishing too (where they weren't already present)
(SteveA/#launchpad) "publishing" is also a term meaning "to present an object in a web page in response to a web request"
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: I'll be sure to note that in my glossary entry
(SteveA/#launchpad) so I was confused initially when I saw "publisher.py" 
(SteveA/#launchpad) there's a similarly named file in lib/canonical which deals with web-publishing
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: aah, shall I rename those to packagepublishing or something?
(SteveA/#launchpad) nope -- it is clear I think
(Kinnison/#launchpad) okay
(SteveA/#launchpad) as they are in the "domain objects" kind of area
(Kinnison/#launchpad) Cool.
(SteveA/#launchpad) and most launchpad developers don't need to know the details of web publishing
* Kinnison tries to recall anything else to report
(SteveA/#launchpad) cprov, debonzi: what have you been up to since the sprint?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) I think that's it. My goal of generating a pool from the database by the end of the week may yet be met. Being ill yesterday kinda slowed me down
(SteveA/#launchpad) what's a "pool" ?
(debonzi/#launchpad) SteveA, Some more infrastructure work and other bugzilla bug fixes.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: again; I'll add it to the glossary. A 'Pool' is the directory in which the package files sit in a published archive
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: E.g. pool/main/a/apache/apache_2_i386.deb
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok
(stub/#launchpad) Kinnison: There are a few feature requests regarding the librarian in Bugzilla - do you know if you have accidently addressed any of them? (Higher level API, getURL() are two)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: should I put these in the general glossary page; or do a Lucille/glossary ?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) stub: I don't think I have; but I will look
(debonzi/#launchpad) SteveA, All the stuff we had in dkiko and ikiko is placed in launchpad/database and launchpad/interfaces
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: I've integrated more features on Nicole looking for add more sane project/products on doap and integrating it with sourcepackages
(SteveA/#launchpad) Kinnison: this is a seriously important part of what we do.  Perhaps put them all together on the main glossary page.
(SteveA/#launchpad) Kinnison: whatever you think is best
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: Okay; I shall do that
(debonzi/#launchpad) SteveA, some duplicated SQLObjects and Interfaces was removed too
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, great
(SteveA/#launchpad) can you start writing pagetests for soyuz?
(cprov/#launchpad) who ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) the soyuz team
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: of course, do you have some advice for the begin ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) We need to aim to get souyz used in production soon -- for the warty team to use.
(SteveA/#launchpad) cprov: https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadPageTests
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: In summary; I think the goals for Lucille are '1. Get pool being regenerated from database; 2. Get dists tree being regenerated from database" (and yes; I'll add dists-tree to the glossary :-)
(debonzi/#launchpad) SteveA, I would like to finish the infrastructure work moving all sql queries that we have inside the soyuz app components to it SQLObject or "Sets" ... But it is more important to write firt the pages tests, Im ok with it
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: I mean beyond this <wink>
(SteveA/#launchpad) Can we get a soyuz running on an app server, talking to the main database on emperor, protected by certificate auth in apache, by next wednesday?
(debonzi/#launchpad) s/But it/But if it
(sabdfl/#launchpad) (stub: we use it to help creating watches: the ddlistbox of bugtrackers has the ones for the relevant project at the top)
(SteveA/#launchpad) debonzi: if you have some page tests, it will be more apparent if something breaks.  You can write 10 pagetests in 15 minutes.
(debonzi/#launchpad) SteveA, ok np
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: I have some unittests for lucille. Should I be working them into the general 'make check' stuff at the top level of launchpad?
(SteveA/#launchpad) cprov: it is more important to get page tests into the system now.  We can re-do them later, with comments.  Right now, we should go for coverage so we know when something has broken.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: agreed on page tests first
(sabdfl/#launchpad) do we have a way to do authenticated page tests?
(SteveA/#launchpad) Kinnison: if they are unit-tests, then no.  Add them to a "tests" package in a module with the name "test_nameofmodulebeingtested.py"
(SteveA/#launchpad) Kinnison: run them from dists/launchpad with python test.py canonical.launchpad
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: ok, we will coordinate ourself to do and integrate it til monday ... is it ok for you ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) or python test.py canonical.launchpad.lucille.tests (for example)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: gotcha; I'll have a play with that later
(SteveA/#launchpad) use python test.py -u for just unit tests
(SteveA/#launchpad) cprov: let's talk on Monday about getting things ready for the warty team to use
(SteveA/#launchpad) does 12:00 UTC work for you?
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: fine
(debonzi/#launchpad) SteveA, yep
(SteveA/#launchpad) great
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: can you make that?
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: " things ready for the warty team to use" means soyuz running on app server?
(SteveA/#launchpad) I'll mail out an announcement of that meeting.
(SteveA/#launchpad) yes, it does
(SteveA/#launchpad) but, only for the warty team
(SteveA/#launchpad) we'll use certificates to limit its use
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: perfect
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: does nicole put data in the sourceforgeproject and freshmeatproject fields when she creates a product or project?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: we need to get more experience working with gina running to populate the soyuz tables before we start putting it into production on emperor
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: no, but it's quite simple to do 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: please do that
(sabdfl/#launchpad) spiv: around?
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: sure
(Kinnison/#launchpad) Indeed; I have a couple of TODOs against gina which I need to get done (E.g. getting the build table populated properly)
(SteveA/#launchpad) sabdfl: how much more experience?  when can we start supporting the warty team with soyuz?
* Kinnison makes a note to file bugs
(SteveA/#launchpad) spiv: pingping?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: define "supporting the warty team with soyuz" ?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: depends on how complete cprov thinks gina is, and how many more changes Kinnison thinks will be needed for the db structure
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: btw, we need to arrange a way to have gina running again ( librarian integration requires some work)
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, let's talk about that in detail on monday
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i'd rather we ran soyuz on the same development machine we will e using for malone, so we can demo to the other guys
(Kinnison/#launchpad) cprov: I have a todo to make the librarian integration optional
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok, so let's aim to get soyuz and malone both running on the same db where gina is running
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: I lost Gina, Kinnison owns it now 
(Kinnison/#launchpad) cprov: *pout* I'm just patching her
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) so... there's no data export issue for soyuz, I guess.
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA:  y es
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: no
(sabdfl/#launchpad) :-)
(SteveA/#launchpad) because we can use the same tools to re-populate the db on emperor
(sabdfl/#launchpad) yes
* SteveA thinks "maybe..."
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl, SteveA: pong
(sabdfl/#launchpad) but we'll lose the links between bugs and source packages
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so as soon as we think the db is stable, we should move over to the production db
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and that's where we'll have to do the sourcepackage / bug work for the warty team
(sabdfl/#launchpad) spiv: please could you add the freshmeatproject and sourceforgeproject to the product/project add/edit forms?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) should be trivial, fields are already there, format is text
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Ok.
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok.  soyuz going somewhat live meeting on monday.  we'll work out all the details of deploying on the "rosetta alpha" machine, and later onto an app server.
(spiv/#launchpad) I'll get that done today.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) great spiv, thanks
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: you'll send an email about that meeting; yes?
(SteveA/#launchpad) sabdfl: are you ready to hand over DOAP and FOAF to spiv?
(SteveA/#launchpad) Kinnison: yes
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i'm checking in the final piece of doap phase 1 today too
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we now have the ability to add and edit all of the doap objects: project, product, series and release.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) last piece is productrelease editing, its about another 20 lines of code, then testing, and page tests
(sabdfl/#launchpad) will be done today
(sabdfl/#launchpad) is there a doc on the wiki that describes how to do page tests?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadPageTests
(sabdfl/#launchpad) gracias
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok, will check it in with full tests
(Kinnison/#launchpad) danada
(SteveA/#launchpad) spiv, sabdfl: please announce on the launchpad list when doap and foaf have been handed over, so everyone knows who to file new bugs on, and ask stuff to
(sabdfl/#launchpad) will do
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: do we have certificate stuff sorted out?
* cprov wonders if Kinnison has any idea about which word he's just typed ...
(Kinnison/#launchpad) cprov: not a clue :-)
(SteveA/#launchpad) russian
(cprov/#launchpad) Jesus ...
(sabdfl/#launchpad) as long as it doesn;t involve nudity, i've had about as much about that as i can stomache
(Kinnison/#launchpad) cprov: I like using foreign languages without the faintest idea what I'm saying
(ddaa/#launchpad) cprov: that's latin!
(sabdfl/#launchpad) thank you
* Kinnison attempts to eat his lunch without spilling rigatoni on the keyboard
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: no I was waiting on an okay from you to switch over
(elmo/#launchpad) for mawson anyway - lifeless had me push through macquarie
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: do we have page tests for authenticated pages yes, I understood those were not working
(SteveA/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'll look into that.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and many of the critical ones are authenticated
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2108 for Launchpad/Malone: Need screen to add/edit ProjectBugTracker
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2108
(sabdfl/#launchpad) stub: we have a screen to add one
(SteveA/#launchpad) elmo: daf and carlos will need to make the "testers" certificate available to rosetta testers
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we also have a screen to add one to a project, which both adds one AND adds the projectbugtracker entry
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what we don't have is a way to associate or deassociate an existing project and bugtracker
(stub/#launchpad) ProjectBugTracker is what does that association, isn't it?
(SteveA/#launchpad) Have we talked enough about soyuz now?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) yes
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: talking about a SSL certificate or what?
(SteveA/#launchpad) Let's move on to rosetta...
(SteveA/#launchpad) carlos: yep.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) hold on
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(sabdfl/#launchpad) elmo: i think you'll need a different cert for the rosetta testers
(sabdfl/#launchpad) then use SSLRequire accordingly
(elmo/#launchpad) yeah
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) we have two certificates don't we?  one for testers, and one for canonical ?
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: yes, send the emails and revise the bugs from soyuz, please
(SteveA/#launchpad) revise the bugs
(SteveA/#launchpad) ?
(elmo/#launchpad) rosetta alpha specifically, or just a "testers" cert ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) I'd say just a testers would do
(SteveA/#launchpad) cprov: what do you mean by "revise the bugs from soyuz" ?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) testers would be fine
(SteveA/#launchpad) no sniggering, elmo
(SteveA/#launchpad) let's move on to rosetta
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf daf daf daf daf, calling daf
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: he's away in jabber...
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, carlos, what's been happening with rosetta over the last week?
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: I need you help on some bugs ... if you have time 
(SteveA/#launchpad) cprov: sure.  I need to go and meet people for lunch straight after this meeting.
(cprov/#launchpad) s\you\your
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: lots of fixes about the object merge 
(SteveA/#launchpad) but, mail me bug numbers, and I'll look through them, and we can talk here.
(carlos/#launchpad) planned the remaining database changes
(cprov/#launchpad) SteveA: ok, I'll do so 
(SteveA/#launchpad) have you merged the branch you were working on yet, carlos?
(carlos/#launchpad) not yet, I need some stub review for the .sql patch
* Kinnison gets workraved; brb
(carlos/#launchpad) and I still have some bugs 
(carlos/#launchpad) but it will be done today (if stub has time)
(SteveA/#launchpad) there's a bunch of stuff I want to talk about with the rosetta team.  let's have the rosetta portion of this meeting later, when daf is around.
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) carlos: is there anything about rosetta in relation to the rest of launchpad you want to bring up?
(SteveA/#launchpad) (while the rest of launchpad is here)
(carlos/#launchpad) well, It could be really good to know when will be imported real projects into launchpad
(carlos/#launchpad) from arch
(carlos/#launchpad) or if it's working now, how should it be done
(lifeless/#launchpad) they are being imported now.
(lifeless/#launchpad) by the arch team.
(carlos/#launchpad) to add the .po/.pot import bits
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: any place where we could read about how to setup it in our local machine?
(lifeless/#launchpad) carlos: the ImportProcess page. but why ?
(lifeless/#launchpad) I need to update that page, and ddaa reckons hes got a streamlined setup process - which I need to review.
(carlos/#launchpad) because we need to add some code to fill the POFile and POTemplate tables with every import
(lifeless/#launchpad) erm. Thats decoupled surely.
(carlos/#launchpad) not sure if at the same time or as an external process
(lifeless/#launchpad) the imports are in an inaccessible area.,
(SteveA/#launchpad) while carlos and lifeless chat about this, I'll declare the meeting over for the rest of us.
(lifeless/#launchpad) and only when finished are they loaded into launchpad.
(SteveA/#launchpad) Thanks, everyone.
(lifeless/#launchpad) its 23:33 - I'm not really here.
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: well, we could talk about it on Monday if you prefer, I could work on other tasks today
(lifeless/#launchpad) monday for sure.
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(lifeless/#launchpad) AFAIK there is no reason for anyone not testing the actual cscvs conversions to have the import environment installed.
(lifeless/#launchpad) it was never mentioned to me as a requirement in the design or implementation.
(lifeless/#launchpad) and I think that you would be best to do it as a separate task for several reasons.
(carlos/#launchpad) Well, I was thinking on use arch directly not cvs
(lifeless/#launchpad) (I'm just brain dumping now, we can talk properly monday).
(lifeless/#launchpad) those reasons are:
(lifeless/#launchpad) 1) you want the arch archives, not the cvs, so the cvs->arch conversion isn't directly interesting
(lifeless/#launchpad) 2) its easier to debug single-task processes - cvs->arch->pofile as one thing would IMO get messy
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: I agree
(lifeless/#launchpad) 3) the buildbot infrastructure is written in twisted - nonblocking, event based - because it has to deal with long running (days long in some cases) conversions in parallel.. plus there was an existing framework we've reused.
(lifeless/#launchpad) for tasks that don't need the advanced queueing and dispatching (and the potfile thing shouldn't from what I've seen of it) buildbot is not the most efficient programming environment
(lifeless/#launchpad) 4) the buildbot jobs run against *different archives* than those that launchpad has.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) Is there an antonym for 'to publish' ?
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: "censor" ;)
(SteveA/#launchpad) to retract?
(SteveA/#launchpad) redact?
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: I suppose that all arch archives that you are importing are the ones at arch.ubuntu.com, right?
(lifeless/#launchpad) those archives are a 'scratch area', which we rollback on errors and so forth. Your potfile importer needs to run against the *official* archives, which the buildbot jobs create.
(SteveA/#launchpad) to subscribe? (not really antonym)
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: where are they located?
(lifeless/#launchpad) the official archives are a) in launchpad (use canonical.arch to get their details) and b) accessible to tla via arch.ubunto.com
(lifeless/#launchpad) *ubuntu*
* SteveA -> lunch
* Kinnison decides to use 'unpublish' :-)
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(lifeless/#launchpad) thats my brain dump.
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: thanks
(lifeless/#launchpad) On monday, if we can talk about your requirements - frequency, required data etc - we can talk about how best to do it.
(lifeless/#launchpad) SteveA will probably need to be there to advise what zope machinery can help, so I don't get out the twisted hammer if its not needed
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: I will talk about it with daf so we have the requirements clear
(lifeless/#launchpad) great
* Kinnison goes off to do some chores etc. If you need me; ring
(lifeless/#launchpad) Kinnison: we need you!
(lifeless/#launchpad) just teasing.
(lifeless/#launchpad) night all.
(carlos/#launchpad) I think I will leave also to have lunch
(carlos/#launchpad) lifeless: night
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: G'night.
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: oh you are here
(lifeless/#launchpad) did you get success ?
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: Not yet.
* lifeless defers sleep
(lifeless/#launchpad) do you need input from me ?
(spiv/#launchpad) It'd speed things up.
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless, while you are around...
(spiv/#launchpad) But I don't mind if you'd ratehr sleep :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: I mind.
(lifeless/#launchpad) :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: shoot
(ddaa/#launchpad) I put my buildbot in some broken state yesterday, which is described in my last activity report.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: so, current traceback from slave:
(spiv/#launchpad)           File "/home/andrew/warthogs/code/dists-buildbot/launchpad/lib/cscvs/cmds/totla.py", line 396, in enforceTargetNewOrCleanAndUpdated
(spiv/#launchpad)             assert (not target_tree.has_changes())
(spiv/#launchpad)         exceptions.AssertionError:
(spiv/#launchpad) [from calling self.runtotla(self.sourceDir(), "-SCc", "%s.1::" % aJob.sourceBranch(), tlapath, logger)] 
(ddaa/#launchpad) Basically, after starting the bots, clean without tap and jobs in the slave dir, it still show the job as running,,,
(ddaa/#launchpad) spiv: you need to disable the revlib.
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: nuke the subtree a52dev@arch.ubuntu.com from your revlibrary.
(lifeless/#launchpad) its a todo on my sticky notes for the nuke logic to detect that.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: Ah :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: mail me such things directly.
(ddaa/#launchpad) spiv: you might want to look at the sandboxing magic in david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/configs--buildbot-macquarie--0
(lifeless/#launchpad) activity reports are not a good way to get me to be alerted/address things.
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: okay will do in the future. Just did not have the time for that yesterday.
(lifeless/#launchpad) so what is the wedged state ?
(ddaa/#launchpad) I spent waaaay too much time making redundant fixes on buildbot and cscvs :-(
(lifeless/#launchpad) lol.
* ddaa does the test again
(lifeless/#launchpad) shoulda looked in rocketfuel first :)
(ddaa/#launchpad) First time I have such a race...
(lifeless/#launchpad) I haven't pulled any of your code in yet.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ddaa: we've really improved the code layout, you should be able to figure out what code exists much more easily now
(lifeless/#launchpad) there is a cscvs bugfix though, let me push it
(sabdfl/#launchpad) those were in place when you started work
(sabdfl/#launchpad) lifeless: please can you take a look at the layout of lib/canonical/launchpad
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and organise your team to bring it's code into line
(ddaa/#launchpad) sabdfl: thanks but that was a time-race... a good half of my work conflict with changes lifeless made on the exact same lines to fix the exact same thing.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) check out ZCMLStyleGuide on the wiki and other relevant pages
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok
(sabdfl/#launchpad) yeah, it happens when everyone sees the same bugs :-)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) in the same order :-)
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: we're not writing any launchpad code at the moment, but certainly, we'll follow suite.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) lifeless: you have a ton of classes that still need to be organised
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: agreed.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) they are currently in lib/canonical/launchpad/i*.py and d*.py
(lifeless/#launchpad) what does the i and d stand for ?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) please put them into database/tablename.py and interfaces/tablename.py
(sabdfl/#launchpad) interfaces and database
(lifeless/#launchpad) ok
(lifeless/#launchpad) is this on the wiki somewhere? the actual conventions ?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) please don't just create a monolithic "arch.py" but get some sane granularity
(sabdfl/#launchpad) default to tablename.py unless there's a good reason to bring classes into the same file
(sabdfl/#launchpad) then the rest of us will know where to look for your tables and where to extend them
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: make stop; rm -rf buildbot.tap slave/* ; make start
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: sure. We were following the older style guide at the time.
(lifeless/#launchpad) (thats an excuse, yes it is) :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) if you have any relevant zcml, and view classes, they go in zcml/ and browser/ respectively
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: then zenity still appears building in the summary page...
(sabdfl/#launchpad) lifeless: a fair one, but now the policy is in place, and working, we need to get everything into line
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: can we do this as we change things? or do we need to divert time just to that ?
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: could be a dropped stop message.
(lifeless/#launchpad) I've seen a couple of those recently, haven't tracked down the cause yet.
(ddaa/#launchpad) prolly, I had to kill -9 the slave more than once...
(lifeless/#launchpad) bounce the master
(sabdfl/#launchpad) lifeless: it's pretty quick
(sabdfl/#launchpad) debonzi just whack the soyuz classes in a day
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: "bounce the master"?
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: it still means switching from the production code base to devel, doing it, testing, then going back to the production to do imports
* ddaa also tried purging the slave_home to no effect
(sabdfl/#launchpad) are you doing a lot of coding on the production branch?
* ddaa just remembered he should not have done that...
(lifeless/#launchpad) all the bugfixes I do are done against production on my disk, then integrated to devel, commited there and merged to production so that I can then run said import.
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: I'm using production
(ddaa/#launchpad) ooops
(ddaa/#launchpad) I'm using devel
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: 'bounce the master' - stop the botmaster, then start it again.
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: you aren't testinging the launchpad side of it, so that shouldn't be a worry.
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: that's done by "make stop" (terminate master and slave) and make start (start both)
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: then your make stop isn't stopping it
(ddaa/#launchpad) Yes it is...
(lifeless/#launchpad) stop them, check that twistd is not in your ps list, then start them.
(lifeless/#launchpad) RMS's talk was very interesting 
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: have you heard of ututo
(lifeless/#launchpad) argentinian linux distribution, free software only, nothing proprietry at all - RMS is recommending them (where he says he cannot recomment debian)
(ddaa/#launchpad) grmbl...
(ddaa/#launchpad) apparently that was a rogue twistd...
<kiko> morning
(ddaa/#launchpad) okay... now I have that stupid failure when the slave tries to create a mirror that already exists because I had purged its .arch-params...
(lifeless/#launchpad) 'dont do that'
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: too late
(lifeless/#launchpad) the jobs clean out what needs to be cleaned out.
(lifeless/#launchpad) if you have to manually do something - its a bug.
(ddaa/#launchpad) would it make sense to check for existence of the mirror in the mirror_dir before trying to create it?
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: hmm, this slave job isn't showing much signs ofvisible progres...
(ddaa/#launchpad) also, I'd love to fix the summary listing problem, but "it's not on the critical path".
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: not really, we couldn't trust it.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: last log message is still Repository base not available -- catalog created with an older cscvs? Rebuilding
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: this runs in a very controlled environment.
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: - top ?
* ddaa thrashes everything, database, mirrors etc and starts zenity again from scratch.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: No cpu load to speak of.
(lifeless/#launchpad) slave twistd.log ?
(spiv/#launchpad) Also quiet.
(ddaa/#launchpad) spiv check the running log from the waterfall page
(lifeless/#launchpad) thats mucho bizarro
(ddaa/#launchpad) it's generally more verbose
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: That's the log I was quoting.
(jblack/#launchpad) Good morning.
* ddaa raises eyebrow and then shoulders...
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv, kill the slave's thread
(lifeless/#launchpad) not the slave itself.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: Hmm..
<kiko> muy bizarro
<kiko> mucho is for countables
(ddaa/#launchpad) hey jblack
(lifeless/#launchpad) kiko: thanks!
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: How do I determine which thread that is?
<kiko> heh
(lifeless/#launchpad) twistd.pid is the slave and the master
(spiv/#launchpad) ps afxw only lists one process for that...
<kiko> actually, not for countables, but it's muy bizarro anyway.
(lifeless/#launchpad) != twistd.pid is the child.
(lifeless/#launchpad) unless you have NPTL instlaled,
(lifeless/#launchpad) in which case. hahahhaa.
(spiv/#launchpad) Ah.
(spiv/#launchpad) Well, SIGTERM didn't make any difference... SIGKILL, I guess?
(lifeless/#launchpad) yeah
(spiv/#launchpad) Blam! :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) there is an occasional 'death' that occurs, that I have to track down.
(spiv/#launchpad) And away we go...
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: I'd like to get some of your sandboxing stuff more generally available.
(spiv/#launchpad) _sqlite.DatabaseError, database disk image is malformed
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
(spiv/#launchpad) What do I need to clean to fix that? :)
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: it's on my canonical archive
(lifeless/#launchpad) I should clarify - I'm not 'against an easy setup environment' - I'm 'pro you focusing on the tasks at hand'
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: I'm all in favor of that.
(ddaa/#launchpad) Having an easy test environment is part of it.
(ddaa/#launchpad) spiv: remove the *-job directories in botslave directory
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: thats good, it tells me where the problem might be
(lifeless/#launchpad) just remove the cvsworking directory in that buildbot-jobs/jobname... tree
(lifeless/#launchpad) (find -name 'cvsworking' | xargs rm -rf )
(ddaa/#launchpad) the sqlite db gets corrupt very easily, but it seems that fixing that is not really part of the task at hand.
(spiv/#launchpad) Ok.
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: I've only seen 2 corruptions ever for me, 1 on chinstrap, one on my disk.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: sqlite bad? 
(spiv/#launchpad) Well, when I'm SIGKILLing things... :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: but if you are kill -9'ing stuff, you can (of course) cause problems.
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: I have already seen two corruptions in the last couple of days
(lifeless/#launchpad) are you kill -9ing ?
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: I did it yesterday, because I did not manage to kill the non-daemon slave in any other way.
(ddaa/#launchpad) It's reacts well to sigterm in daemon mode though.
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: you'll want the cscvs rlog bugfix I've just merged
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: okay. Will merge once the zenity import run is complete
(ddaa/#launchpad) (well once it blows on taxi.py...)
(lifeless/#launchpad) if it fails with a 'missing branch not caught by branches: statement', then its the bug I've fixed.
(ddaa/#launchpad) never seen that one
(ddaa/#launchpad) Not directly related to the task at hand...
(ddaa/#launchpad) what does the arch team think of recommanding "tag from rocketfuel" as a way to restore sanity after a cross-merge?
(jblack/#launchpad) wont that throw away their old changes? 
(ddaa/#launchpad) Then local changes can be replayed with "replay --skip-present". Since that happens only on the local branch, that does not have the unpleasant side effects of --skip-present on rocketfuel.
(ddaa/#launchpad) --skip present will effectively skip the merges
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: Offhand, could be useful. would like some test data.
(lifeless/#launchpad) are we still seeing cross-merges ?
(spiv/#launchpad) I did that recently.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: I somehow managed to cross-merge a few days ago :(
(jblack/#launchpad) lifless yeah
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: my apologies, I forgot to set my alarm
(spiv/#launchpad) But seeing as I'd just merged, I had no outstanding changes.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: Pre-coffee, that sounds like a good idea.
(ddaa/#launchpad) spiv is the one who suggested to tag from rocketfuel, and that struck me as a good and simple solution.
(spiv/#launchpad) Hence, tagging worked well for me.
(spiv/#launchpad) (after checking with ddaa that it was a sane idea :)
(ddaa/#launchpad) For some reason we did not thought about it before...
(ddaa/#launchpad) *did not think
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: The only remaining question I'd have is what that does to history. 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA:  is there an rule about the use of set_schema vs set_attributes?
(jblack/#launchpad) for example, can they still do a changes across a tag, delta, etc.
(spiv/#launchpad) (it also effectively put a cacherev in my mirror for free ;)
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: you'd have to be more specific
(jblack/#launchpad) than my example? 
(ddaa/#launchpad) race..,
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: that should have worked or failed by now
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: Yeah, bombed out on ArchiveMapper -- I was just about to find your fix for that.
(ddaa/#launchpad) yes, changes, delta etc are okay. Then only thing that's broken by tag-in-version is "replay the whole version".
(spiv/#launchpad) (ISTR you already fixed that)
(spiv/#launchpad) ("exceptions.NameError, global name 'ArchiveMapper' is not defined")
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: What happens when replay gets to the tag? 
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: I don't recally fixing that
(lifeless/#launchpad) RevisionMapper was what I fixed
(spiv/#launchpad) Oh, ok.
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: it will replay the tag changeset, which only adds a revlog.
(spiv/#launchpad) I'll fix it myself, then  :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) is likely that ArchiveMapper is available as database.ArchiveMaper
(lifeless/#launchpad) as thats where they all seemed to have moved.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: Ouch. So anybody that did a get on him will have to reget.
(ddaa/#launchpad) ?
(ddaa/#launchpad) Update or star-merge.
(ddaa/#launchpad) It's just replay-as-update that's broken.
(jblack/#launchpad) Lets say he he has base-0 - patch-12, but patch-10 is a retag of rf.
(lifeless/#launchpad) are the new standards - using sqlobject directly etc etc all on the wiki somewhere ?
(jblack/#launchpad) Somebody back at patch-8 did a tla get on him, and then replays.
(jblack/#launchpad) From what you say, replay will break at the retag.
(ddaa/#launchpad) Then it breaks yes.
(lifeless/#launchpad) The arch mappers have a very important purpose - they make changes explicit actions, because arch data is read only.
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: that's why people should not use replay when they mean update.
(ddaa/#launchpad) unless they know what they are doing.
(ddaa/#launchpad) Old news.
(jblack/#launchpad) Is get smart enough to go back to the last tag, like it is cacherevs
(jblack/#launchpad) replay is supposed to be a safe command afaik. I've alweays used replay.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: AFAIK there's no policy that addresses the mappers that buttress uses, because no other part of launchpad has that abstraction.
(ddaa/#launchpad) get does the right thing even if there is no cachedren
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: replay is low-level. Yes the policy has changed since the "arch meets hello world" crap was written.
* jblack wonders idly what arch does if you tag a revision to the previous revision.
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: that's functionally equivalent to commiting w/o change.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: Gah. Then I'll have to rewrite my minihowtos. 
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: let me rephrase: I got the strong impression from mark that mappers shouldn't be used. But these serv a purpose that AFAICT isn't available as easily/at all in sqlobject classes (ignore the abstraction of search logic etc). How do I meet these two requirements
(lifeless/#launchpad) ?
(jblack/#launchpad) spiv: How often do you hyit the crossed merges? 
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: tom pretty explicitely said that replay was not meant to handle the tag-in-version back when we discussed it on the mailing list.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: To be honest, I'm not 100% sure what the purpose of the mappers are, so I can't really answer that without more details.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: Ahhhhhhh.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: So now we sell update, because it can. :) 
(spiv/#launchpad) jblack: That's the only time it's hit me.
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: Yup. Or star-merge.
(ddaa/#launchpad) Which might be faster in this case since it does not have to do the undo/redo stuff.
(jblack/#launchpad) ddaa: Remember? This is a case in which star-merge can't be used, because of the cross.
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: they let us inherit behaviours without inheriting representation, for starters.
(ddaa/#launchpad) jblack: I'm talking of star-merge with own version.
(BradB/#launchpad) Did we agree that the dependency on plpython is going to be dropped? I see nothing filed in bugzilla for this, so if it's agreed that it's not worth it, I'll add a bug now.
(jblack/#launchpad) Oh. Yeah.
(ddaa/#launchpad) or without argument, I think it works.
(lifeless/#launchpad) the pyarch object model is only vaguely related to the tables - because they are aimed at different things.
(jblack/#launchpad) Bradb: we still on for 10? 
(lifeless/#launchpad) for example, the tables have a concept of an arch namespace, + a branch
(BradB/#launchpad) tomorrow, yeah :)
(jblack/#launchpad) tomorrow? Heh. good you told me. I've got it as today. =). Tomorrow it is
(lifeless/#launchpad) in pyarch - which is the interface that canonical.arch implements, you have Category and Branch and Version.
(jblack/#launchpad) (I remember that now, "this weekend")
(ddaa/#launchpad) rah... slave is doing the hanging thing to me too...
(BradB/#launchpad) :)
(BradB/#launchpad) saturday, yep
(BradB/#launchpad) jblack: BTW, it appears that I'm GMT - 4 atm
(lifeless/#launchpad) I'm frankly at a complete loss to try to do that anywhere near accurately without something bridge the impedence mismatch.
* ddaa terms the bots and update the launchpile
* BradB isn't sure when to spring forward and fall back (i.e. with clocks)
(lifeless/#launchpad) did zenity fail?
(jblack/#launchpad) badb: You're on east coast time? 
(jblack/#launchpad) bradb: Oh. I'll timechange too. 
(BradB/#launchpad) yeah, in Montreal
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: no, just idle hang...
(jblack/#launchpad) Lets oversimplify this. To me, it is 10:37. To you, it is... ? 
(ddaa/#launchpad) I previously did a sucessful import run for zenity.
(BradB/#launchpad) 10:37
(BradB/#launchpad) ntp baby!
(ddaa/#launchpad) I still have to make it work again and test the sync.
(jblack/#launchpad) Ok. So we meet in 23 hours and 23 minutes.
(BradB/#launchpad) yep
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: ok.
(jblack/#launchpad) rephrase: "same time tomorror, but 38 minutes earlier"
(BradB/#launchpad) same difference, yeah :)
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: I think buttress needs to be a bit different here, because as you point out, the DB and pyarch have different concepts that need to be bridged.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: So off the top of my head, I suspect the mappers should stay.  They could do with clearer commenting about their purpose, though.
* BradB files the plpython bug, in any case
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: ok.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: It's not very obvious to the casual reader why they're needed.
(lifeless/#launchpad) I've just added a todo to document them
(lifeless/#launchpad) feel free to tweak their docstrings though :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) ok, 1am is creeping up here.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) lifeless: can anyone cacherev launchpad?
(lifeless/#launchpad) Kinnison: no.
(lifeless/#launchpad) not unless you have the launchpad gpg key.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) lifeless: It's kinda due a cacherev unless someone added once since yesterday
(lifeless/#launchpad) what needs cachereving ?
(lifeless/#launchpad) I added one this morning
(Kinnison/#launchpad) to launchpad--devel--0 ?
(lifeless/#launchpad) uhuh
(Kinnison/#launchpad) excellent, ta
(Kinnison/#launchpad) How's CVS feeling?
* kiko misses cvs
(Kinnison/#launchpad) kiko: You do? Gosh
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2109 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Drop plpython dependency in LP database
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2109
* Kinnison never thought he'd see the day; but.. I have finally reached the point where tla is actually nicer for me than perforce ever was
<kiko> heh
(BradB/#launchpad) Perforce? What're you a core Perl hacker?
<kiko> dilys, dilys.
* Kinnison enjoys writing little wrappy things like 'hive'
(lifeless/#launchpad) Kinnison: cscvs good now that I've fixed rlog in the native protocol
(Kinnison/#launchpad) BradB: I run one of the UK's open-source licenced perforce depots
(BradB/#launchpad) ah
(Kinnison/#launchpad) lifeless: excellent.
(debonzi/#launchpad) Ops.. something is going wrong here.. everytime I run make check my db (launchpad_test) is erased
(debonzi/#launchpad) does anybody know about it?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) debonzi: nup, the ftests currently use it
(Kinnison/#launchpad) there is a bug I think about changing that
* BradB star-merges, recreates DB, gets: ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'class', "Couldn't import canonical.soyuz.sql, No module named apt_pkg")
(BradB/#launchpad) s/DB, gets/DB, make runs, gets/
(debonzi/#launchpad) BradB, you need python-apt
(BradB/#launchpad) debonzi: How long has this been a dep? This is the first time I've seen this kind of failure, and I didn't see anything on lp@ mentioning that I should install this.
(dilys/#launchpad) kiko, kiko!
(debonzi/#launchpad) BradB, it is there since yesterday 
<kiko> debonzi, BradB: is there something where we can enforce this sort of change?
<kiko> i.e. a global makefile?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: How would you want it "enforced"? Like spit out a friendly error message if a dep is missing?
(BradB/#launchpad) this doesn't build on OS X, it appears
<kiko> hmmm
(BradB/#launchpad) which isn't worth spending much time thinking about.
<kiko> something that make run would do -- a few attempted import
(BradB/#launchpad) is this pkg required, or something soyuz can function without?
<kiko> a list of required modules
<kiko> BradB, required.
(BradB/#launchpad) urgh
<kiko> it's for parsing dpkg-related content
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: it's a choice of use python-apt or rewrite the wheel
(lifeless/#launchpad) daf: I think the question was more 'does every install need it' or 'only those using those functions'
(daf/#launchpad) lifeless: true
(sabdfl/#launchpad) debonzi: thanks for the camelcase patches, it's starting to look nice and neat
(BradB/#launchpad) going to try to just comment out relevant configs for now...not yet sure that'll be adequate, but i'll find out
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: Hmm, slave paused at N changeset MAIN.84... is it hung, or should I be patient?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) debonzi: if you want to fix SourcepackageRelease as well then please go ahead
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: scroll up
(debonzi/#launchpad) sabdfl, no problem :)
(lifeless/#launchpad) look for 'revs on MAIN'
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: ping
(lifeless/#launchpad) if its 84, then it should just be cross checking
(spiv/#launchpad) lif	210
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: 210
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv: bah.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) Kinnison: bradb prefers not using the _columns approach to SQLobjects
(lifeless/#launchpad) tell you what, use python-apt as the test
(Kinnison/#launchpad) sabdfl: Oh?
(lifeless/#launchpad) its way small
(sabdfl/#launchpad) 0.6 lets us do it more neatly
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: pong.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) sabdfl: I admit I was just copying from other instances :-)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) check out um...
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: I think I can address one of the bugs (the alias -> URL one) with a little work
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: See thSQLObjectGuide
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: BradB updated it to not use _columns :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) try database/product.py
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: Great :)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) sabdfl: gotcha, that style is way nicer
(sabdfl/#launchpad) otherwise all your changes look great Kinnison
(sabdfl/#launchpad) agreed
(Kinnison/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'll reflow my code once I've covered the librarian thing I've spotted
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ok
<kiko> BradB, you h-e-r-e-t-i-c :)
(BradB/#launchpad) heh
<kiko> BradB, dude, we were just recalling the elevator spewage yesterday.
<kiko> wasn't that an experience!
(BradB/#launchpad) ewph, yeah
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: 1921 is the one I'm addressing
(sabdfl/#launchpad) lifeless: can we get pqm to send a message to irc when it begins, ends merging?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) or jabber, if that's more secure?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: is it reasonable for getURIForAlias to return a uri rather than a url? (I.E. /4/8/barfoo.txt rather than http://internalbox:randomport/4/8/barfoo.txt ?
<kiko> lifeless, you could get daf to hook that into dilys
(sabdfl/#launchpad) spiv: incoming pqm merge gets doap core-complete
(sabdfl/#launchpad) can add, edit, view all the doap table
(sabdfl/#launchpad) will put some time into layout later today
(sabdfl/#launchpad) next week, for doap, i'd like to add portlets for all the linking tables
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so... bugtrackers, bugs, packages, people, translations....
(sabdfl/#launchpad) sound good spiv?
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: can easily do that. daf has a bug open where we are discussing this
(lifeless/#launchpad) dilys ?
(debonzi/#launchpad) sabdfl, I got a bit confused now.. in my package.py I have SourcePackageRelease and Sourcepackage. wich one should change? SourcePackageRelease to SourcepackageRelease or Sourcepackage to SourcePackage?
(BradB/#launchpad) Where's the one stanza I can comment out to say "don't load Soyuz"?
<kiko> lifeless, it's dilys's dog.
<kiko> errr
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: futurist
<kiko> that's wrong.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ;-)
<kiko> lifeless, it's daf's dog :)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) lifeless: dilys is daf's bot
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Yep, sounds good.
(BradB/#launchpad) Science fiction, oh, ok. :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) debonzi: when you're ready, do them all to SourcePackage*
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: i'm keen to get to that point
(sabdfl/#launchpad) but it'll take major work
(sabdfl/#launchpad) for example, we'll need hooks so that soyuz can go and tell doap that it's there
(lifeless/#launchpad) ok, I've fully collapsed now, its one a,
(sabdfl/#launchpad) which then means doap will include soyuz portlets on doap pages
(lifeless/#launchpad) spiv - enjoy
(debonzi/#launchpad) sabdfl, right .. thanks :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) lifeless: before you crash...
(lifeless/#launchpad) ddaa: catch up with ya monday.
(spiv/#launchpad) lifeless: Thanks.
(lifeless/#launchpad) sabdfl: hmm ?
(ddaa/#launchpad) lifeless: have a nice weekend
(BradB/#launchpad) Actually, I have the required libs, I think...I just need to get the build process to see them.
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: Where would this method be?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) FileDownloadClient
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) It's there anyway for the getFileByAlias() routine (I just split it out)
* Kinnison is about to sit and do the unicode stuff
(spiv/#launchpad) stub's use-case in 1921 really wants a full URL, with scheme included.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) yeah; which I think is bogus
(Kinnison/#launchpad) because the librarian will be on the appservers somewhere and not on the front-end webservers
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
(spiv/#launchpad) So, for stub's use-case, there's an attachment on a bug stored in the librarian.
(SteveA/#launchpad) sabdfl: set_schema looks at the fields in a schema that are not read-only, and uses the names of those fields
(spiv/#launchpad) It looks like he was envisaging just giving a URL directly to a librarian server.
(SteveA/#launchpad) sabdfl: set_attributes allows the setting of particular attributes by name
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: which seems a touch silly
(spiv/#launchpad) Otherwise, the webserver (i.e. launchpad/zope) needs to download from the librarian, and then pass that to the client.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: yeah, it was a readonly that i'd inherited unknowingly, on "title". was interesting to debug.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: we should give a url which goes through the caches etc
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: Just like we Proxypass for the apps anyway
(spiv/#launchpad) Well, there's no reason why that wouldn't go through caches.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) there's no reason for the apps to speak via the caches to the librarian though really
(Kinnison/#launchpad) unless you want to go through and add all the no-cache headers in the right places
(SteveA/#launchpad) the librarian was conceived as being able to be used directly from people's browsers
(SteveA/#launchpad) that's why the filenames are appropriate for being downloaded
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: completely *direct* or via a proxypass?
(spiv/#launchpad) Why would the librarian need no-cache headers?
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: digest lookups etc
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
(spiv/#launchpad) Really, that's not hard to add.
(spiv/#launchpad) The files themselves would never change, it's the search resources that would need to do that.
(SteveA/#launchpad) Kinnison: it shouldn't matter all that much -- the librarian ought to be pretty fast.  I suppose apache would be faster.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) spiv: okay; I'll alter that call to return a full URL instead
(spiv/#launchpad) The librarian ought to be fast enough.
(Kinnison/#launchpad) SteveA: aye; I was just concerned; but then I remembered we use a different port for uploads
(spiv/#launchpad) If not, it's possible to use sendfile from Twisted, iirc...
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add getURIForAlias to librarian client (patch-613)
(dilys/#launchpad) Bug 2107 resolved: Add Gina and Nicole Descriptions on Wiki
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2107
<kiko> Kinnison, ping
<kiko> Kinnison, do you owe me favors?
<kiko> wow
<kiko> there goes jblack-a-deb-buildin'
(BradB/#launchpad) Here's the error I'm getting trying to compile python-apt on Jaguar: http://paste.husk.org/1794
(Kinnison/#launchpad) kiko: probably
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf, carlos: can we meet to talk about rosetta in a bit?
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: it's fine for me
<kiko> Kinnison, it may be that I can save that credit, jblack seems to be coping. he may have a gift for us soon.
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: yes
(SteveA/#launchpad) 30 mins?
(carlos/#launchpad) here or at #canonical-meeting?
(SteveA/#launchpad) let's see how noisy it is here
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(Kinnison/#launchpad) kiko: How do you mean?
<kiko> let's see
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko, debonzi: I think I'll go Thinkpad shopping this weekend, but in the meantime, do you guys have a quick workaround for avoiding the python-apt dependency?
<kiko> BradB, commenting out the import, and, well, not looking at package pages?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: That's the painful workaround, yes. :)
(BradB/#launchpad) I can avoid using the app easily enough, of course, but there are several imports to comment out, which is a pain to deal with with tla.
<kiko> Kinnison, I am looking into jblack's version of arch, as part of a sabdfl-endorsed project to improve #launchpad's life
(Kinnison/#launchpad) kiko: Hehe
(Kinnison/#launchpad) kiko: Personally I find arch rarely if ever gets in my way :-)
<kiko> obviously you don't play gold
<kiko> err
<kiko> golf 
<kiko> :)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) golf?
<kiko> insider joke, nevermind.
(BradB/#launchpad) ah, not so bad, turns out i only need to actually uncomment one of the apt_pkg imports
<kiko> BradB, why not install apt-pkg?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: See my comment above about the compiler errors.
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: wake up ! http://paste.husk.org/1794
<kiko> dude, my scrollback only goes so far
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> why not use the .deb?
<kiko> ah, osX, argh.
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: aha
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: C++ crap ...
<kiko> interesting. appears that there's something fooked in the devel packages for dpkg.
<kiko> pkgCache::PkgIterator::TargetDist is not found.
<kiko> hmmm.
(BradB/#launchpad) probably not worth spending time thinking about, i'm moving along with malone's page test suite
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Library URLs are more use than URIs (patch-614)
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2110 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Gina needs to aggregate binary packages into single builds
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2110
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More CamelCase changes (patch-615)
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf, carlos
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: yep
(daf/#launchpad) hi
(daf/#launchpad) can we postpone by about 10 minutes?
(daf/#launchpad) I need to have some food
<kiko> Kinnison, wrt UTF-8, I did some minor experimenting with gina and found a solution that worked for our case. Have you seen it?
(SteveA/#launchpad) sure
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
<kiko> Kinnison, basically, it's an encode/decode hack that works for the cases relevant for gina, though they aren't magic.
* daf returns
(SteveA/#launchpad) hi
(carlos/#launchpad) let's go
(SteveA/#launchpad) what's been done on rosetta this week?
(daf/#launchpad) we finished the database code reorganization
(daf/#launchpad) a few broken pages were fixed
(carlos/#launchpad) some tests were fixed also
(SteveA/#launchpad) can you add pagetests for the broken pages that were fixed?
(daf/#launchpad) yes
(daf/#launchpad) we'll add tests for all the pages, but we'll do those ones first
(SteveA/#launchpad) in general, if you fix a bug that has stopped a page from working, add a test for it, to stop it happening again
(daf/#launchpad) I did add a unit test for one page when I fixed it
(SteveA/#launchpad) god
(SteveA/#launchpad) good
(SteveA/#launchpad) goood
(carlos/#launchpad) :-P
* carlos should learn page test writting, seems easy after your mails
(daf/#launchpad) it should be easy
(daf/#launchpad) let us know if it isn't
(carlos/#launchpad) sure
(SteveA/#launchpad) how does the "I want to add an open source app Foo to rosetta" system work at the moment?
(carlos/#launchpad) about my current work, I'm having some problems with the pomsgset split, the pofile_adapters.py need a big change and I did not noticied it until I started with it :-(
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: it's a form that sends an email to daf
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: so it's going to take longer than you estimated?
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: and he imports the .pot/.po files 
(carlos/#launchpad) daf: yes, we are back to the initial estimation (for today)
(daf/#launchpad) oh, you think it can be finished by the end of today?
(daf/#launchpad) that's good
(carlos/#launchpad) yes, I think so
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok, so there's an email sent to daf, and then he does stuff.  What does daf need to do?
(daf/#launchpad) have you had any problems with conflicts with Rocketfuel
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: I need to create the Project, any Products, and run a script on the .pot and .po files
(carlos/#launchpad) daf: but will not be merged into rocketfuel until monday (is too late to get a db change from Stub)
(daf/#launchpad) ok, I'm concerned that merging will be non-trivial
(daf/#launchpad) well, I'm certain it will be non-trivial
(daf/#launchpad) I suspect it will be a significant amount of work
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: can you use data from the soyuz guys to stick products and projects in there?
(carlos/#launchpad) daf: yes, but I fixed my tree in a way to prevent them, I removed your pofile.py and commited mine (after checking for any additional change from you, I did not saw any change but code movements)
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: I don't know
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: which data are we talking about?
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: I see
(SteveA/#launchpad) product and project data -- there's a screen-scraper for freshmeat etc.  Do you think it is possible to automate a lot of the "add a new app to rosetta" stuff?
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: in that case, I'll hold off on any changes to that file
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: the code movement was non-trivial
(SteveA/#launchpad) ideally, someone would request it, it gets added to a queue, and you can choose to authorize it or not, perhaps altering the details.
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: it involved changing imports and things like "implements()" calls
(carlos/#launchpad) daf: I fixed already the imports and those things (as I told you)
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: for that, I suppose we should start looking at lifeless imports, right?
(daf/#launchpad) ok, mea culpa, I was confused
(carlos/#launchpad) daf: not, you were right, the movement should be done in different commits, I need to get more used to split better the changes
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf, carlos: I'd like you to think about how to make the "here's new app to translate" process streamlined and simple.
(SteveA/#launchpad) talk to lifeless about imports etc., and come up with a plan on how you can do this.
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: I think you're right that the creation of Projects and Products could be improved
(SteveA/#launchpad) write the plan to the launchpad list for discussion/information
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: does it includes projects that are not imported into arch.ubuntu.com ?
(SteveA/#launchpad) yes, we'll need to have a way of doing this.  It might involve actually importing them into arch first, though.
(SteveA/#launchpad) Or it might involve just uploading their pot files
(SteveA/#launchpad) think it through
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) next topic: certificates
(SteveA/#launchpad) please talk to elmo about using the "testers" certificate for rosetta testers, and the "canonical" certificate for the devel server.
(SteveA/#launchpad) the work is done, elmo is just waiting for you to ensure you know what to tell the rosetta testers and launchpad teams, and tell him to turn it on.
(carlos/#launchpad) I don't understand it fully, does it means we will need a SSL certificate to connect with the server instead of a user + password?
(SteveA/#launchpad) yes
(carlos/#launchpad) so we need a certificate per user?
(SteveA/#launchpad) you'll still need a user+password if you want to log in as a particular user
(SteveA/#launchpad) the certificate restricts access to the servers to people we want to access it
(SteveA/#launchpad) the certificate allows us to keep nosy strangers (like readers of slashdot) out
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: no
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) the "canonical" certificate will remain reasonably secure
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: we have two certificates
(SteveA/#launchpad) the "testers" one will probably become somewhat publicly known over time
(SteveA/#launchpad) but that's okay
(carlos/#launchpad) I see
(SteveA/#launchpad) the "canonical" certificate will be at least as secure as the standard username and password we use now
(SteveA/#launchpad) please arrange this very soon
(daf/#launchpad) where can we get these certificates?
(SteveA/#launchpad) ask elmo
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: can you let me know when you're around?
(SteveA/#launchpad) he's not on jabber just now
(daf/#launchpad) elmo seems to be away
(SteveA/#launchpad) maybe use email?
(SteveA/#launchpad) the mention of slashdot leads us on to the next topic... 
(SteveA/#launchpad) slashdot.
(SteveA/#launchpad) we should plan to announce a public beta (with the golden database) shortly before the next warty conference
(SteveA/#launchpad) this announcement will almost certainly get us attention from slashdot and other places
(SteveA/#launchpad) so, we need to think about how to design the application to cope with that.
(carlos/#launchpad) the slashdot effect...
(daf/#launchpad) in terms of load?
(SteveA/#launchpad) most readers would click through to the front page of rosetta.ubuntu.com (or whatever)
(SteveA/#launchpad) and, provided that answers their questions, go no further
(SteveA/#launchpad) a proportion will be interested to see if their favourite application is in there
(SteveA/#launchpad) so, that should be fast and obvious
(daf/#launchpad) perhaps we could cache the front page
(SteveA/#launchpad) a proportion will be interested to see what is available in their language
(SteveA/#launchpad) so, that should be fast and obvious
(daf/#launchpad) we don't support that use case
(SteveA/#launchpad) yes, the front page should be cached (for those not logged in)
(daf/#launchpad) and I'm not entirely convinced of its usefulness
(SteveA/#launchpad) but, we should come up with a set of typical use-cases that people coming off the street will casually try
(SteveA/#launchpad) and make sure each use-case is either:
(SteveA/#launchpad) * simply satisfied with minimal load
(SteveA/#launchpad) * clearly indicated as not available
(carlos/#launchpad) daf: "competition" between teams that's the most useful part for it (of course, sane competition)
(SteveA/#launchpad) you can ask the rosetta testers for suggestions of what these use-cases will be
(SteveA/#launchpad) after the certificates are in place
(SteveA/#launchpad) to stop a slashdotting too early
(SteveA/#launchpad) I don't know whether the use-cases I suggested are representative.  I mention them to get you thinking about this.
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) also, anti/. isn't urgent, but it is something we need to do over the next 4-5 weeks.
(carlos/#launchpad) I'm waiting for some feedback from Jordi Mallach about Rosetta, where he works have a needs where Rosetta could be used to save their time
(carlos/#launchpad) that will help us also with this
(carlos/#launchpad) he needs to write down a document about their needs and what they miss from the current Rosetta
(daf/#launchpad) https://wiki.canonical.com/RosettaBeta
(SteveA/#launchpad) * streamlined adding of applications
(SteveA/#launchpad) * slashdot-proofing
(daf/#launchpad) the second point is there
(daf/#launchpad) but please add the first
(SteveA/#launchpad) * different "looks" for TSF, ubuntu, the league of catalan floss users...
(daf/#launchpad) multiflavouring Launchpad
(daf/#launchpad) this has been started with the layer work
(SteveA/#launchpad) yes
(daf/#launchpad) do we need to think about changes that will make it more scalable?
(SteveA/#launchpad) we can have many layers at the same time
(daf/#launchpad) i.e. easier to add different flavours?
(SteveA/#launchpad) so, we could have RosettaLayer and TSFLayer simultaneously
(SteveA/#launchpad) TSFLayer would override some colour and logo features, perhaps, 
(SteveA/#launchpad) and have a new index page
(SteveA/#launchpad) we need to think about how to do this in an automated way rather than in code, but that's not a priority
(daf/#launchpad) in the future, though, we're going to want to override more than that
(carlos/#launchpad) Should I know what are you talking about?, because I'm lost...
(daf/#launchpad) e.g. to make Rosetta appear to be an application that is for translating one project only
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: perhaps we should make a note about Launchpad customisation in Bugzilla or on the wiki for later?
(carlos/#launchpad) I mean, I know the concept, but I don't have an idead about how that could be done
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: it will be done using a mechanism called layers
(daf/#launchpad) if you like, I could try and explain them to you later
(daf/#launchpad) right now, let's finish this meeting
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: I've added a section to RosettaBeta for you to add in the requirements for rosetta's handling of different instances.
(SteveA/#launchpad) I don't know that we want to make rosetta an app for translating one project only
(daf/#launchpad) it's something that Mark has mentioned in the past
(SteveA/#launchpad) we can make it have a single project as prominent,
(SteveA/#launchpad) but others will of course be available
(SteveA/#launchpad) because that's the point, isn't it?
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: rosetta.gnome.org
(daf/#launchpad) the hypothetical "rosetta.mozilla.org" situation
(carlos/#launchpad) and things like that
(carlos/#launchpad) don't think rosetta.gnome.org should have the kde modules or vice versa
(SteveA/#launchpad) so, I guess the front page of rosetta.mozilla.org would look like mozilla.org, and link directly to mozilla translations...
(carlos/#launchpad) that's the idea
(SteveA/#launchpad) gnome should be able to use the same translations as kde, where they fit
(daf/#launchpad) yes
(carlos/#launchpad) sure, the common modules should be shared, but kdegames does not need to be available as a module at gnome.org
(SteveA/#launchpad) I think you need to take an example (such as gnome or mozilla) and clearly explain what that example should look like and do
(daf/#launchpad) this is a longer-term goal than the shallow customisation we were talking about just now
(SteveA/#launchpad) the final thing I have for this meeting...
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf: ok, so do a phase1, phase N thing here
(SteveA/#launchpad) the main point of rosetta is to allow translating of applications' pot files
(SteveA/#launchpad) we need to make this really really slick before the public beta
(daf/#launchpad) agreed
(SteveA/#launchpad) how about filing a bug called "really slick translation workflow" or similar?
(SteveA/#launchpad) we need to start to pay attention to the finer details now
(SteveA/#launchpad) or at least, over the next few weeks
(SteveA/#launchpad) make specific issues / features bugs linked to that bug 
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2112 for Launchpad/Rosetta: make the translation process really smooth
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2112
(carlos/#launchpad) SteveA: How does limi's leave affect us?, because the UI needs some help to be able to represent fuzzy strings and suggestions from the translation interface. I'm not too good with UI don't know about daf and that bug depends also on those UI "features"
(SteveA/#launchpad) also, how about a weekly "how slick?" meeting, where we can get someone to go through doing a translation, and give comments, much like the warty team were getting for improving the installer?
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: good idea
(SteveA/#launchpad) carlos: keep a list of issues that need specific UI work.  We can see about contracting limi for specific UI tasks.
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: I think we'll just have to muddle through as best we can, and make the best use of limi's time while we still have him
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(carlos/#launchpad) another thing interesting to know is if lalo left completely already (to reasign his bugs and see if there is any pending commit from his archive to merge into rocketfuel)
(SteveA/#launchpad) lalo has left completely.
(SteveA/#launchpad) it is a good idea to reassign his bugs.
(SteveA/#launchpad) I suggest to not worry about his code, as it will be tough to merge now, after all the refactoring.
(spiv/#launchpad) I'm working with his code, actually.
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(spiv/#launchpad) It's needed for stuff I'm doing for lifeless.
(SteveA/#launchpad) the databae stuff?
(spiv/#launchpad) Yeah.  We didn't touch sqlbase, so merging wasn't an issue.
(SteveA/#launchpad) but, nothing for the rosetta team to particularly worry about
(spiv/#launchpad) Right.
(SteveA/#launchpad) ok
(SteveA/#launchpad) that's all from me.  Thanks daf and carlos!
(carlos/#launchpad) ok
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: thank you
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: is this the transactional zopeless stuff?
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Yep.
(daf/#launchpad) what state is that in?
(daf/#launchpad) any idea when we can use it?
(spiv/#launchpad) I've extended it to cope with multiple threads, and it seems to work for me, but it's having problems with importd.
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: You're welcome to play with my zopeless-transactions branch if you want ;)
(spiv/#launchpad) I expect to have it merged very soon, as soon as I've tracked down the importd bug.
(carlos/#launchpad) spiv: should I reassign to you https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1986 ?
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: Yes, thanks.
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: Or I can reassign it myself :)
(carlos/#launchpad) spiv: I did it already :-P
(spiv/#launchpad) :)
* carlos goes to get some food
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: I suspect it will be good enough for at least some of what I'd like to do with it
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: is there documentation?
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Not yet.  Assign a bug to me about it :)
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2113 for Launchpad/Launchpad: documentation for transactional Zopeless database access
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2113
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Ta.
(daf/#launchpad) welcome :)
<kiko> I suppose we could move gina to zopeless.
(BradB/#launchpad) SteveA: By the way, it appears that the PT generator isn't usable for stuff that requires auth. I'll be filing a couple of (more) bugs saying why right now.
(SteveA/#launchpad) cool. I'll be working on this tomorrow.
(SteveA/#launchpad) as, we have lots of pages requireing auth
(BradB/#launchpad) yes, definitely
(sabdfl/#launchpad) daf: sorry, wrong window on the mawson stuff in #canonical
(sabdfl/#launchpad) nonetheless, think we can open 8086 for bug tracebacks on that box too?
(SteveA/#launchpad) daf is talking to elmo about getting client certs going for the servers on mawson
(SteveA/#launchpad) you can go to /errors to see tracebacks
(SteveA/#launchpad) https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/errors
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: thanks for the errors tip
(sabdfl/#launchpad) does that work for any launchpad instance?
(SteveA/#launchpad) yes
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cool
(SteveA/#launchpad) of course, it is inaccessible from the rosetta alpha, because '/' to the outside world is '/rosetta/' on the launchpad server
(SteveA/#launchpad) the tracebacks at /errors are held in memory.  they are cleared whenever the server is restarted.
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'll make an announcement when Mawson is using client certs
(sabdfl/#launchpad) thanks daf
(sabdfl/#launchpad) SteveA: if that's a problem i'm sure we could rewrite the proxy to pass /errors/ through appropriately too
(SteveA/#launchpad) sure, or expose /errors in each application
(SteveA/#launchpad) it's just a suburls directive
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2114 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Page test generator generates failing tests for protected pages
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2114
(SteveA/#launchpad) but actually, having /errors available, and protected by certificate auth, might be a good idea anyway for rosetta alpha
(BradB/#launchpad) SteveA: With these PT's, are we supposed to record doing the actual authentication, or is it also okay to already have auth'd (on port 9000), before you start recording?
(BradB/#launchpad) IIRC, it doesn't affect the outcome re: the bugs I'm reporting.
(BradB/#launchpad) (Of course you'd have to have recorded while auth'ing on 9000, but I mean if you record, auth, stop recording, erase the file, then start recording again once already auth'd)
(daf/#launchpad) "while auth'ing"?
(daf/#launchpad) doesn't HTTP send credentials with each request?
(BradB/#launchpad) yes
(BradB/#launchpad) if you're auth'd
(BradB/#launchpad) :)
(daf/#launchpad) right
(daf/#launchpad) so it doesn't matter if you do the typing in of the password
(daf/#launchpad) they key thing is that the auth headers are captured for the pages you want to record
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2115 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Firefox's fetching of favicon causes AssertionError in page test generator
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2115
(sabdfl/#launchpad) where do I store page tests, or does the script that creates them know where to put them?
(debonzi/#launchpad) sabdfl, I belive they will be altomatic placed in lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: the script knows
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: did you see the document on the wiki?
<kiko> BradB, wanna try and sort out your apt-pkg bustage?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: If you have an idea that can solve it quickly, sure. :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) debonzi: thanks
(sabdfl/#launchpad) does teh page test use the existing sample data or does it use a separate data source?
<kiko> BradB: do you have the apt-pkg headers installed?
(BradB/#launchpad) yep
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: existing sample data
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: Read The Fine Wiki :)
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: i'm fairly sure they're not a suitable version though
<kiko> BradB, can you grep through them for the required method?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: Yep, did that already. Doesn't find anything.
<kiko> BradB, can you check the version?
(BradB/#launchpad) i   apt-dev                   0.5.4-15            Advanced front-end for dpkg
<kiko> BradB, this is from fink, right?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) daf: hmm.... this means that there might be bad interactions between the data and the tests
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: In Jaguar, yes.
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: why?
<kiko> Package: libapt-pkg-dev
(sabdfl/#launchpad) because id's might vary
<kiko> Version: 0.5.26
<kiko> Depends: apt-utils, libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3
<kiko> Filename: pool/main/a/apt/libapt-pkg-dev_0.5.26_i386.deb
(sabdfl/#launchpad) if we expose id in the ui, which we prefer not to do but which we might anyhow
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: yep, that's what i'm thinking it is.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) say you create a test now
(daf/#launchpad) that's what "..." is for
(sabdfl/#launchpad) for adding a project
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: I'm not confident on install a version that isn't used by fink though.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) it will get added with a specific id
(BradB/#launchpad) s,on install,on installing,
<kiko> BradB, http://apt.darwinports.com/
(sabdfl/#launchpad) then you have tests for things related to that
(sabdfl/#launchpad) they all expect specific id's
<kiko> http://apt.darwinports.com/dports/sysutils/apt/Portfile
(sabdfl/#launchpad) now we update the sampledata
(sabdfl/#launchpad) suddenly, all the tests fail
(sabdfl/#launchpad) seems to me that running the page test creation script should:
(sabdfl/#launchpad)  - reset the launchpad_test db to a known starting state
(sabdfl/#launchpad)  - fire up launchpad using the launchpad_test db
(sabdfl/#launchpad) oh, actually, that's the one we're already using, innit
<kiko> BradB, hum hum. 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so, some other db
(sabdfl/#launchpad) then create the tests using that data
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: i'm giving it a try right now; installing apt-get via port, instead of what i already had, which is via fink
(daf/#launchpad) we've discussed this to some extent on the mailing list
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i guess we can solve this when the problem occurs, but i bet it is going to occur
(daf/#launchpad) I think you're right that it could cause problems
(daf/#launchpad) we reset the database for running the tests, but not for creating them
(sabdfl/#launchpad) resetting the db for creating them would be worse
(sabdfl/#launchpad) because then each test would expect to be run with a clean db
(daf/#launchpad) no, that's not the plan
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and clearly, if it is run after another test, it won't have one
(daf/#launchpad) it's fine for tests to depend on each other
<kiko> BradB, you da man
(daf/#launchpad) they are run in a specific order
(sabdfl/#launchpad) well then we would have to reset the db, run the tests, THEN create the new one
(sabdfl/#launchpad) maybe that's exactly what the makepagetest script should do
(sabdfl/#launchpad) start with an absolutely minimal db
(daf/#launchpad) that's what Steve intnds to do, I think
(daf/#launchpad) so, if you're creating a test with priority 40
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: you could always use "..." to say "i don't care what this part of the page looks like", to avoid those problems with changing test data.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) then each time you want to create a test it first runs the previous tests, thereby creating a new test environment for the new test
(daf/#launchpad) it would reset the DB, run tests 00..39, and create the new one
(sabdfl/#launchpad) right
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: but you can't do that in the request part of the test
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: such as if you have an id in a URL
(sabdfl/#launchpad) anyhow i'm happily creating tests now and glad for it, its a very good start
(BradB/#launchpad) daf: if someone's going to change an id, they better have a good reason for doing so. :)
(daf/#launchpad) right
(daf/#launchpad) but the tests might create new IDs
(daf/#launchpad) which might be different ones depending on those already in the DB
(BradB/#launchpad) yeah...could get pretty painful for someone trying to check in changes to sampledata
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: gah, port install apt fails
(BradB/#launchpad) ...
(BradB/#launchpad) init.cc: In function `bool pkgInitConfig(Configuration&)':
(BradB/#launchpad) init.cc:100: `bindtextdomain' undeclared (first use this function)
(BradB/#launchpad) init.cc:100: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each 
(BradB/#launchpad)    function it appears in.)
(BradB/#launchpad) init.cc:101: `textdomain' undeclared (first use this function)
(BradB/#launchpad) ...
<kiko> BradB, you need gettext
<kiko> libintl
(BradB/#launchpad) eek, is port really that bad at dependency handling...
* BradB finds out
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ah, just ran into the problem :-)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) but this time it's easily solvable.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) my new test modifies the title / description etc of a product, so that was causing other tests to barf
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: same error after installing gettext with port.
<kiko> could to be an extern C { } issue -- those are defined in libintl.h -- is that being imported? it is present?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: It's in /opt/local/include.
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: port installs everything under /opt, so I'd expect it should know where it is...in some magical way.
<kiko> I'm more concerned about a missing include in init.cc, perhaps turned off because of a configuration option.
(BradB/#launchpad) ah
(BradB/#launchpad) trying to build it by hand now
<kiko> that's what it's indicating -- missing libintl.h.
<kiko> you may get link-time errors but a -lintl should fix that.
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: initial doap tests (patch-616)
<kiko> BradB, no luck?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: Nope, i gave up. I thought "port fetch apt" would give me a tarball or a directory in the current dir, but I have no idea where it's putting the source, or if that even d/l's it.
<kiko> I can get you an apt-pkg tarball, but this situation just sucks.
(BradB/#launchpad) The manpage doesn't tell me how to use "port fetch" to grab the tarball, nor does Google.
(BradB/#launchpad) ooo...i think i accidentally found that dir
* kiko chuckles 
<kiko> I can get you a tarball if that helps
<kiko> and btw
<kiko> you probably don't need to actually install this renegate apt version
<kiko> just compile against it
<kiko> *maybe* place the library somewhere
(BradB/#launchpad) I just tried that
<kiko> here comes bad news?
(BradB/#launchpad) bradb@ozone:~/darwinports/dports/sysutils/apt/work/apt-0.5.24/apt-pkg$ grep -rn TargetDist *
(BradB/#launchpad) bradb@ozone:~/darwinports/dports/sysutils/apt/work/apt-0.5.24/apt-pkg$
<kiko> wtf.
<kiko> one sec.
<kiko> wait, what you want is libapt-pkg-dev
<kiko> not apt-pkg
<kiko> I don't actually have an apt-pkg thing here.
(BradB/#launchpad) dude, that is libapt-pkg-dev
(BradB/#launchpad) well, in effect it is, anyway
(BradB/#launchpad) that dir has all the .c's in it
(BradB/#launchpad) er, .cc's actually, hm
(BradB/#launchpad) and headers
<kiko> let me look this up, give me 2
(BradB/#launchpad) ok
* kiko curses apt-pkg
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: were you able to get a page test passing that needs auth?
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: more doap tests (patch-617)
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: second, presumably each time one of the following things happens to a bug, a notification email should be sent to each person subscribed: a followup comment, adding/editing of a {product,packge} assignment, adding/editing of a {product release,package release} infestation, adding/editing of an external ref, adding/editing of a bug watch.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: yes, seemingly without problem
(sabdfl/#launchpad) just needed a bit of ... action
<kiko> BradB, apt-pkg is now up to 0.5.27 :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: sounds good
(sabdfl/#launchpad) also editing of the bug details itself
(sabdfl/#launchpad) each of these things should also presumably generate an entry in bugentry too
(sabdfl/#launchpad) erm... bugactivity
(BradB/#launchpad) ah
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: How simple is your auth PT?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) very
(BradB/#launchpad) e.g. I can get one working if I just click one link, and remove the "Connection: closed" garbage.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) for most of them i'm basically only testing "is the page there"?
(BradB/#launchpad) But a more complex one (as detailed in Bugzilla) fails in a big way.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) Connection: closed?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) here's an example that's working for me:
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: Yeah, well, it's hopeless on Jaguar...that's why I say, no point worry about it probably.
<kiko> BradB, uhm, what version of python-apt are you installing?
<kiko> BradB, I don't have that symbol in any header either.
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   >>> print http(r"""
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ... POST /doap/projects/mozilla/firefox/+edit HTTP/1.1
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ... Authorization: Basic Zm9vLmJhckBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29tOnRlc3Q=
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ... Content-Length: 595
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ... Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ... Referer: http://localhost:9000/doap/projects/mozilla/firefox/+edit
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ...
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ... displayname=Firefox&title=Firefox&shortdesc=The+Mozilla+Firefox+web+browser+is+a+fast%2C+efficient+web+browser+that+has+superb+support+for+Internet+standards%2C+is+considered+more+secure+than+the+more+common+browsers+and+has+many+features+that+enhance+your+web+browsing+experience.&description=The+Mozilla+Firefox+web+browser+is+a+direct+descendant+of+the+Netscape+browser+which+brought+the+Internet+phenomenon+to+the+attention+
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: 0.0.2
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   HTTP/1.1 303 See Other
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ...
<kiko> BradB, it could just be you've got an old python-apt version.
<kiko> ah!
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   Location: http://localhost:9000/doap/projects/mozilla/firefox
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ...
(sabdfl/#launchpad)       <h1>Edit "..." Product
(sabdfl/#launchpad)       Details</h1>
(sabdfl/#launchpad)   ...
(sabdfl/#launchpad) you get all of that?
<kiko> BradB, 0.5.10 :-P
(BradB/#launchpad) oh, i just went to sf
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i basically retain all of the POST header and content
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and then just enough of the response header and content to know that there was a response, and it had a h1 section that looked sort of correct
* kiko chuckles
<kiko> BradB, let me get you a tarball.
(BradB/#launchpad) of python-apt?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) how does python-apt come into it?
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: that was to kiko :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ah :-)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) sorry
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: I'd imagine this info would be best sent to the lp@
(BradB/#launchpad) As with any new dep that gets added.
<kiko> that's the package that contains apt-pkg
(sabdfl/#launchpad) bradb i've committed some authenticated tests, would be interested to know if they all run ok for you
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: yeah, i'll check now (well...after a star-merge)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) see you in an hour or two then
(sabdfl/#launchpad) :-)
(BradB/#launchpad) heh
* BradB wonders if OS X is just arse, or of it just needs more lovin from Open Source developers
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: i suspect they needed to mung FreeBSD pretty badly to make it fit the old apple way
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and it will likely get better with time
<kiko> BradB, is DCC good for you?
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: mm, can you put it at a URL?
<kiko> email?
<kiko> it's teensy.
(BradB/#launchpad) oh, sure. i guess it's small.
(BradB/#launchpad) bradb@bbnet.ca
<kiko> or, hmmm.
<kiko> www.async.com.br/~kiko/python-apt_0.5.10.tar.gz
<kiko> BradB, does that hurt less?
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Source and Binary package sample data for page tests (patch-618)
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: what's the simplest way i can specifically tell it to use a certain include dir?
<kiko> kiko@scurvy:~/python-apt-0.5.10$ CFLAGS=-I/usr/foo python setup.py build
(BradB/#launchpad) ouch
<kiko> what now?
(BradB/#launchpad) My C is pretty rusty, but now I see about 100+ lines of crap from the build that fails
<kiko> can I get a shell account on that box?
(BradB/#launchpad) is it worth it though dude?
(BradB/#launchpad) I don't think OS X is a platform that's worth supporting.
(BradB/#launchpad) Unless sabdfl sees a need for it.
<jblack> except for arch? :)
(BradB/#launchpad) yeah, for arch for sure
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what's python-apt for?
<jblack> according to dpkg, a python interface to libapt-pkg
(daf/#launchpad) sabdfl: it's used for parsing data suck as package lists
(daf/#launchpad) ahem, such
(sabdfl/#launchpad) ah, ok, gina et al
(daf/#launchpad) yes
(sabdfl/#launchpad) thanks daf
(BradB/#launchpad) daf: Why must LP depend on it though?
(BradB/#launchpad) daf: It doesn't seem like something I should need to have installed for LP to start up.
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: does LP fail to start up without it?
<kiko> BradB, sabdfl: we use it to parse the dependency lists stored in *Package.
(BradB/#launchpad) daf: yes, that's why this matters to me at all right now :)
<kiko> BradB, sabdfl: that in turn is what produces the nice linked list that we display on the package browsing view.
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: can you give me a backtrace?
<kiko> sorry if that wasn't clear up to now.
(daf/#launchpad) BradB: on Jabber or in a query would do
<kiko> BradB, I do think it's worth it, by jove, your chosen platform!
(BradB/#launchpad) daf: It's pretty simple, the error comes from the fact that lib/canonical/soyuz/sql.py does a: from apt_pkg import ParseDepends, ParseSrcDepends. (the TB is simply a non-descriptive error message that would ultimately lead you to finding that import)
(daf/#launchpad) ok :)
(BradB/#launchpad) so, of course, any ZCML file that configures something in that namespace will raise that error, which is tons of places.
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: does this import need to be in sql.py?
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: seems to me that it's not that closely related to the database stuff
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: and why does Soyuz still have an sql.py anyhow?
<kiko> daf, not necessarily, but seems to me that that's besides the point.
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: First page tests for soyuz (patch-619)
<kiko> daf, historical reasons, we're getting rid of it.
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: You *can't* tell me that LP failing to startup on machines that don't have apt_pkg is The Right Thing to do though. :)
(BradB/#launchpad) I mean, you could tell me that, but I'd have a hard time believing you. :P
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: I can see BradB's point of view
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: he doesn't want to get gina working or anything like that, he just wants Launchpad to run
<kiko> BradB, I'm not sure -- it *is* a part of the required packages to run Soyuz. I don't know what the policy is for dependencies -- we're just the first ones to actually entail that.
<kiko> daf, it's not just Gina, it's Soyuz pages.
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: *really*?
<kiko> daf, the package browser, as I wrote a few lines above.
(daf/#launchpad) kiko: isn't it just for import stuff?
(daf/#launchpad) I thought all the web stuff just used the database
<kiko> no, the package browser lists dependencies. dependencies are parsed using python-apt.
(daf/#launchpad) I see
(daf/#launchpad) that makes more sense to me now
(BradB/#launchpad) hm
<kiko> there are other things that could also be handled by python-apt, I just decided to unify this, unfortunately creating a dependency that is a problem on problematic OSs.
(daf/#launchpad) I wonder how difficult it would be for BradB to "turn off" Soyuz temporarily
<kiko> there are a couple of solutions to this, but BradB needs to let me try and fix python-apt to compile on his box or else I can't evaluate that option :)
(BradB/#launchpad) I commented out the import. If it were moved into the methods where the apt_pkg classes are actually being used, that would fix it too.
<kiko> "fix".
<kiko> you'd still have broken pages, remember.
(BradB/#launchpad) yeah, well..
(daf/#launchpad) moving imports into methods is ugly
(BradB/#launchpad) indeed
(daf/#launchpad) ok, perhaps fixing python-apt is the best course of action after all
(BradB/#launchpad) kiko: my point about the ssh thing though is that if i'm the only person this is affecting, it's probably not worth the time (unless you think it is.)
<kiko> it's more of a platform thing: is python-apt not worth trusting because it's going to be a cross-platform nuisance?
<kiko> should I kill a tuesday and rewrite it in Python?
<kiko> etc.
(BradB/#launchpad) I would have thought the answer to that question is obvious though, python-apt isn't cross platform.
<kiko> hey, some C++ is cross-platform. :)
(BradB/#launchpad) python-apt on windows? hmm.
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> I am willing to invest an ssh hour to evaluate the option on OS X, but you have to let me. :)
(BradB/#launchpad) ok, i'll give you an acct then. :)
* kiko cheers for lost fridays
(daf/#launchpad) you're more likely to get something that works on Debian working on Mac OS X than vice versa
<kiko> fink, even.
(carlos/#launchpad) anyone is filling the current.sql file with ^M new line characters...
(carlos/#launchpad) do we have any "Windows" developer??
<kiko> not me.
<kiko> cvs blame? :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) (21:53:06) kiko: BradB, I do think it's worth it, by jove, your chosen platform!
(sabdfl/#launchpad) kiko you are priceless :-)
<kiko> I do honestly feel that way, though. :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: what about a stub implementation that just has those names in its namespace?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) you're not actually going to run that code ar you?
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2116 for Launchpad/Launchpad: page test helper generates a failing test for Rosetta project view
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2116
(BradB/#launchpad) sabdfl: nope...i thought about that...it was just that commenting one line of python was quicker
* debonzi goes to sync his laptop for the weekend
(sabdfl/#launchpad) BradB: hmmm... thinking about it
(sabdfl/#launchpad) you might not run that code but the page tests will
(BradB/#launchpad) ah, that too
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: can you look in gwyddion.gwyddion.com:8085/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/src/warty/ubuntu-artwork and give me your opinions about the suggested features ?
<kiko> sabdfl, while BradB tries to coax OS X to run an advanced secure remote login daemon (openssh), let me ask you
<kiko> what's going on with Proposed? it's removed from the current schema.
<kiko> I suspect good Kinnison is involved in this abduction.
* sabdfl groans at the mention of artwork
(sabdfl/#launchpad) Kinnison is indeed
(sabdfl/#launchpad) sorry, should have kept celso in the loop on this
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: you might want to hear this
<kiko> sabdfl, sore spots, we all get them.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) there were two concepts embodied in the status of the publishing fields
* cprov is hearing
(sabdfl/#launchpad) one was the workflow of package queueing and acceptance
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the other was publishing
(sabdfl/#launchpad) those are now separated
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the publishing tables basically JUST talk about whether or not a package is published (in other words if it is currently in the distribution)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) new packages and those related decisions are handled through the distroreleasequeue  (uqueuueeueueeeueeququqq) tables
(sabdfl/#launchpad) don't worry about representing those visually just yet
(sabdfl/#launchpad) just stick to the published packages
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the queues are going to be where things get interesting for soyuz
(sabdfl/#launchpad) because that's where people will be taking decisions like "do i want this package in my derivative"?
<kiko> I see
(sabdfl/#launchpad) but it will be a month or two before we start trying to solve those problems
<kiko> cprov, for now, we should probably omit Proposed until we start tracking the releasequeue.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) our goal with soyuz is to try to get it running semi-live next week, and really-live the week after
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: it's what I'm doing now ...and I suppose the proposed property of sourcepackages comming in a near future from distroreleasequeue
(sabdfl/#launchpad) Kinnison may use different terminology than "proposed" but yes, in principle, that's where the information will showup
(sabdfl/#launchpad) there have been a few commits from him already so i guess you could find something in dbschema.py already
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: ommit it == class="dummy", I don't want to lost my direction :)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) The dbschema changes are floating in a tla undo on my laptop
* Kinnison will fish them out and clean them up over the w/e
(Kinnison/#launchpad) I would have had them done yesterday but for feeling like I had been run over :-)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) but now; I've had a week of late nights and to be honest; they've all caught up with me
* Kinnison waves and heads to bed
(Kinnison/#launchpad) g'night
* sabdfl thinks Kinnison should listen to the beeping the big trucks make when they reverse next time
(sabdfl/#launchpad) night :-)
(Kinnison/#launchpad) sabdfl: *grin*
<kiko> cprov, okay, but if people start using words like "polish" and "clean-up" I'm not here. :)
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: what about the new feature in sourcepackage page ?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: sorry, got distracted
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: aha, I'll do the same ...
* cprov is counting XXX over than 50 !!
* sabdfl thinks cprov is man enough for it :-)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: so you are looking for new ideas or features to implement for that page?
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: those features covers some requests from Debian QA ... i think they would be integrated 
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: what do you think ? the interface with Lucille/Librarian is needed anyway, the  Package Tracking System is a nice feature to consider and mybe implement using ZODB
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: when you say "those features" you mean the ones in grey?
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: yes
(sabdfl/#launchpad) they look excellent
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we already have sourcepackagebugassignment roughly working (thanks bradb and stub)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so you should be able to do a bug portlet
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: great ! then we can implement at least this portlet 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) kinnison should have the librarian stuff working next week, so that takes care of another portlet
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the package subscribers i would like in the rdbms not in zodb
(cprov/#launchpad) ok
(sabdfl/#launchpad) just requires a person-package-role type table
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the email would come from the EmailAddress table via person
(cprov/#launchpad) interesting 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) build log should come along before december too
(cprov/#launchpad) just Staff people will be able to subscribe ?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: no, any launchpad user
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: ok
(sabdfl/#launchpad) in fact, if you are not logged in, we should put that email address thing there
(sabdfl/#launchpad) and if people subscribe and we don't have them we just create a new person, with the email address, and setup the subscription
(sabdfl/#launchpad) so they don't even have to create a proper launchpad user account with password etc
(sabdfl/#launchpad) "lightweight subscriptions"
(cprov/#launchpad) personally, in that case I'd preffer to restrict it to looged users then 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) the risk is just that someone will subscribe other people to things they don't want
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we find him and break his kneecaps, end of problem :-)
(cprov/#launchpad) aha
(cprov/#launchpad) aren't we use confirm policy ?
<kiko> yeah..
<kiko> we should confirm the email
<kiko> but we can do that automatically then
<kiko> sabdfl, one hour, fifteen minutes, BradB 0 x 1 OpenSSH
* kiko chuckles
(sabdfl/#launchpad) yes, confirm the email, but still not create username / passwd for the person
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what's the deal with openssh?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) doesn't macosx include it?
<kiko> apparently it doesn't bind to both interfaces. 
<kiko> we need to set it up because jblack and arch hacking co. would like to see the effects of tla on HFS+, additionally.
<kiko> he's trying to set up a router to get it to port forward. imagine that.
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: so, do you mean we'll have persons in FOAF environment (just person id and EmailAddress) not able to login on LP?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: yes, LOTS of them
(sabdfl/#launchpad) every time we see an arch id we'll create one
(sabdfl/#launchpad) every time we see an email address
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: in this case the People Search should be aware of it ...
<kiko> cprov, that's already true. Gina creates people left and right.
<kiko> I don't even email verify because I assume the emails there are valid.
<BradB> kiko: should work now dude
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: it's still being a problem in Gina ... Person Handling 
<kiko> aha
<kiko> cprov, really?
<kiko> cprov, what's the issue?
<kiko> debonzi_ara?
<debonzi> kiko, nop debonzi_still_sc :)
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: yes
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we need a "Real People" search (tm) :-)
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: one of the many improves that Soyuz need
(sabdfl/#launchpad) we'll get there
(sabdfl/#launchpad) once we have the piees all in production we will move a lot faster because it will be easier to see where we need to work next
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i'm excited to get soyuz  up in front of the hoary team
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: btw, we have fresh nicole DB dump on zhongshan with sfproject/fmproject
(sabdfl/#launchpad) cprov: ok, so if you do create a project / product, you put the relevant details in those fields? cool
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what's the filename?
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: I see same, now I have just few user requests
#launchpad 2004-10-27
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl:  /home/cprov/lp_dump-sffmproject.sql.gz
<kiko> sabdfl, we're all afrai^Wexcited, too.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i just had someone asking me about it 
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'm requesting some extra fields like SF "Last Releases" or FM "branches" to Morgan 
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: then we can have more details to add product and its series/releases, as real release date, version, developers notes, etc
(cprov/#launchpad) sabdfl: some projects as ACPI has almost perfect information, but others are lost cause the names involved doesn't make much sense
<BradB> kiko: now that you're an OS X user, you can optimize tla/arch!
* cprov can imagine how fast should be use TLA in OS X via SSH from Brazil !!
<jblack> bradb: Heh. You've already got me looking at the problem tomorrow. 
<jblack> Would you rather me look tonight? 
<BradB> jblack: you can, if you want
<BradB> there's some good resources on developer.apple.com
<BradB> i'll set you up an account
<kiko> I'm crying tears of blood as we speak
* jblack wonders if osx is doing something as silly as synchronous writes
<BradB> it does zero-filling...no idea of ext3 does that
<BradB> i can't imagine that being the bottleneck though
<BradB> s,of,if,
<jblack> bradb: Want me to email you my ssh key? 
<kiko> bash-2.05a$ grep -ri open_memstream *
<kiko> python/tag.cc:   FILE *F = open_memstream (&bp, &size);
<kiko> wtf is open_memstream.
* kiko shakes fist at python-apt person
(carlos/#launchpad) kiko: I was playing with python-apt some weeks ago.... and dude, it sucks!!
(carlos/#launchpad) :-P
<kiko> that is SUCH an understatement
<kiko> it sucks more than the niagara falls
(carlos/#launchpad) kiko: it does not have any documentation + it relies too much on real file objects 
(cprov/#launchpad) kiko: what can you expect from C++ code ? apt, dselect, etc sucks as much as you can imagine :)
<BradB> jblack, kiko: i'm killing you temporarily now
<jblack> Ok.
<kiko> pkgSourceList::~pkgSourceList [in-charge] ()
<jblack> I'm out. tell me when I can get back in
<kiko> carlos, dude, what does that undefined symbol mean?
(carlos/#launchpad) kiko: no idea, perhaps it's a function that creates a pseudo file in memory, like a StringIO, ask Matt, I think he know it better, I was playing with it, not looking at the source code :-D
<kiko> some threading problem
<kiko> friggin OS X
(sabdfl/#launchpad) what's a good way to get a python script to time itself?
(sabdfl/#launchpad) import time()
(sabdfl/#launchpad) erm 
(sabdfl/#launchpad) import time
(sabdfl/#launchpad) time.xxx?
<kiko> time.clock()
<kiko>    Return the CPU time or real time since the start of the process or since
<kiko>     the first call to clock(). 
<kiko> so you can place one clock() at the end, or calls around the critical region you want to test.
<kiko> assuming you want to time something.
<kiko> BradB, sabdfl: so where do I file a bug on apt-pkg not running on OS X?
<kiko> it hangs.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) kiko: is apt-pkg a python package in warty?
<kiko> let's find out.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) there's a python-apt
<kiko> yes, that's it.
(sabdfl/#launchpad) if that's got the code you want, file it in thw ubuntu bugzilla using python-apt as a component and assign to mdz
(sabdfl/#launchpad) i just spoke with him, he's very relaxed :-)
<kiko> I should join #canonical, but xchat hates me.
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: New layout on Sourcepackage Page and Nicole improves (patch-620)
<kiko> BradB, can you please create an account on bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org?
<kiko> argh.
<BradB> i just created bradb@bbnet.ca
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko-fud> bug filed, fud reloadage!
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: doap tests (patch-621)
<jblack> So, anybody else interested in the OS X problems with arch ?
<kiko-fud> me.
<kiko-fud> I'm in fud-mode
<kiko-fud> but I'm interested
<jblack> I'm still diving into it, but it looks like the problem is in the revision libraries.
<jblack> I don't know what, as of yet.
<jblack> First off, OS X is slow. really slow. Timings tell me that its *1/6* the speed of a linux system.
<jblack> But there's something really weird going on in revision libraries.
* BradB|away is interested, in a phobic kind of way
<jblack> bradb: How deep into swap are you? 
<BradB> jblack: top?
<kiko-fud> free?
<kiko-fud> Processes:  69 total, 5 running, 64 sleeping... 180 threads            22:22:28
<kiko-fud> Load Avg:  6.75, 3.72, 3.00     CPU usage:  70.7% user, 29.3% sys, 0.0% idle
<kiko-fud> SharedLibs: num =  128, resident = 21.1M code, 1.36M data, 5.25M LinkEdit
<kiko-fud> MemRegions: num = 5644, resident = 90.4M + 5.59M private, 71.6M shared
<kiko-fud> PhysMem:  54.7M wired,  131M active, 63.2M inactive,  249M used, 6.79M free
<kiko-fud> VM: 2.41G + 76.8M   570775(22) pageins, 555211(434) pageouts         
<kiko-fud> loadavg 7? on a desktop?!
<BradB> yikes
<jblack> Heh. this is a low end system.
<jblack> top takes 10% of the cpu
<kiko-fud> low-end?!
<jblack>   858 top         10.1%  0:23.02   1    15    18   348K   288K   444K  13.6M
<sabdfl> hi SteveA_
<sabdfl> tests seem nicely organised
<SteveA_> hi
<SteveA_> I'm about to go to a cafe (where it is warmer than at home) and make authenticated pagetests work.
<sabdfl> SteveA_: this actually works!
<sabdfl> you just need to be a bit careful
<sabdfl> check the pagetests i checked in last night, many of them are authenticated
<BradB> SteveA_: sabdfl had simple auth-using page tests working, as did I (except that Connection: closed problem, which apparently sabdfl didn't experience.) If, however, the specific example I gave in the bug report doesn't fail for you guys, I'd be a worried.
<sabdfl> oh, ok, haven't read that bug report
<sabdfl> will keep going till I hit it
<sabdfl> BradB: morning :-)
<BradB> hi :)
<sabdfl> get ssh up and running?
<BradB> yeah
<SteveA_> I'd like to make the page tests do auth more obivously, so that you can read the test and see what's going on
<SteveA_> right now, we have:   ... Authorization: Basic Zm9vLmJhckBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29tOnRlc3Q=
<SteveA_> I want to replace that with simply: Launchpad-authorized-user: mark@canonical.com
<BradB> does basic auth have an expiry time?
<SteveA_> no
<SteveA_> you'll still use normal auth in the browser
<SteveA_> but, the tests will come out clearer
<sabdfl> BradB: btw i needed to tweak one of your tests
<sabdfl> the malone homepage one
<BradB> changing data?
<sabdfl> it was pretty much looking for a dump of the whole page
<sabdfl> i tweaked it to do this:
<sabdfl>   >>> print http(r"""
<sabdfl>   ... GET /malone HTTP/1.1
<sabdfl>   ... Cookie: wstyle=
<sabdfl>   ... """)
<sabdfl>   HTTP/1.1 200 Ok
<sabdfl>   ...
<sabdfl>   Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8
<sabdfl>   ...
<sabdfl>       <h1>Welcome to Malone!</h1>
<sabdfl>   ...
<sabdfl> so much, much shorter
<sabdfl> basically just tests you got a 200 Ok and a h1 header that looks right
<sabdfl> this way, we can mess around with the page content without it affecting the tests
<sabdfl> i've tried to do all my tests this way, it will reduce the number of false failures
<BradB> it's a fine line to walk :)
<sabdfl> well, we can create tests that look for more specific features of a page
<sabdfl> but right now we mainly want to ascertain whether or not a change breaks tests altogether
<sabdfl> breaks pages, rather
<sabdfl> so later we can test that, for example, given a virtual host x you get something on the page like x
<sabdfl> and given a virtual host y you get something different
<sabdfl> but right now we don't have that distinction
<sabdfl> so just knowing the page rendered 200 OK is a huge help
<BradB> i guess we'll find out over the next little while if that's enough coverage. :)
<BradB> SteveA_: do you have a few minutes now to verify whether the bug report for auth'd page tests fails for you? i may not be around later to clarify if it somehow manages to not fail for you.
<SteveA_> ok
<SteveA_> which bug number?
<BradB> 2114
<SteveA_> BradB: I get at assertion error at step 9
<BradB> ouch, that's another bug i reported
<SteveA_>   File "/stuff/code/Launchpad/launchpad/sourcecode/zope/src/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py", line 97, in dochttp
<SteveA_>     assert (request and response) or not (request or response)
<SteveA_> AssertionError
<BradB> 2115
<SteveA_> yep
<SteveA_> I can certainly look into bug 2115
<SteveA_> until i've fixed that, I can't look into 2114
<BradB> ok
<SteveA_> thanks -- the bug report of 2114 is very clear and easy to follow
<BradB> cool
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: great WordWord renaming (patch-622)
<sabdfl> dilys: you rock
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! I need to do some quick rehubbing, this won't take long.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
#launchpad 2004-10-28
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: split up source and binary package code and content (patch-623)
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2117 for Launchpad/Rosetta: We should improve the poparser error recovery
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2117
!alindeman:*! Non-MRS server needs to be restarted real quick.  Should come back immeadiately.  Affected user: about 216
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2118 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Our parser is not working as the official gettext
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2118
#launchpad 2004-10-29
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: continue malone code reorganisation (patch-624)
<stub> Morning
!lilo:*! Of possible interest: #accounting, a channel for accounting support for small not-for-profit entities.  If you have accounting experience, please stop by.  Thanks!
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2119 for Launchpad/Database: Use of __del__ in sqlobject
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2119
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Improved PostgreSQL/Launchpad sample data test harness (now an order of magnitude faster) (patch-625)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Tabnanny putting on her jackboots for the whitespace impared (patch-626)
<lifeless> spiv: around?
<Kinnison> Morning
<stub> Morning
<jblack> who here has really slow star-merges? 
<jblack> as in longer than 2 minutes? 
<stub> jblack: I'm fairly certain that is only the Mac OSX users, so that would be BradB_and Limi (I'm on Ubuntu now)
<jblack> stub: I've been hearing of slow star-merges on x86 boxes too.
* stub throws that theory out the window
<jblack> stub: Well, that may play part too, if os x boxes tend to come with less memory.
<jblack> I know that bradb only has 256 megs
<stub> I had problems on a box with 1GB
<jblack> with libraries and local mirrors ?
* Kinnison has never had a slow star-merge. I use Ubuntu on x86 with 512 megs of ram and have a revlib but not a local mirror of rocketfuel
<stub> Yes - I think you commented on it at the conference. I don't have the box any more though so I can't do proper comparisons or confirm that with 100% certainty.
<Kinnison> but then again; I've only been doing simple stuff in my archive
<jblack> stub: Ok.
<stub> I suspect Limi will have a reasonable amount of memory, so he might be your best bet at the moment. 
<jblack> Ok. I'll hunt him down
<lifeless> stub: we know hfs+ sucks :[. we're trying to identify the x86 problems, to reduce the scope of the problem.
<lifeless> what we are gonna do about the hfs+ users,I'm not sure right now.
<jblack> yeah. according to my filesystem timings, os x is *1/6* the speed of reiserfs 
<lifeless> running bonnie++ 
<lifeless> ?
<jblack> nothing so extravagant. various dd timings.
<lifeless> that would be a good basis for comparison actually, a bonnie ++ script to get disk comparisons, then a tla-script of some sort.
<jblack> 5 meg file 50 meg file 1 gig file, consistantly about 1/6
<lifeless> dd is 1/6th - sheesh. thats /sad/
<lifeless> it might be the disk though...
<stub> I was about to ask - same hardware?
<jblack> he claims its a reasonably modern machine.
<jblack> No, not the same hardware.
<jblack> a rather new, high end x86 laptop against a new-a-year-ago mac
<jblack> the thing that struck me about bradb's machine was that it acted as if it didn't have buffer cache
<stub> It might not for all I know - it would be quite valid to limit free ram usage for disk cache in exchange for other caches
<Kinnison> SteveA: do you publish summaries of the launchpad meetings anywhere?
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> no, not usually
<SteveA> very ocassionally
<SteveA> points may come out as part of warthogs traffic
<Kinnison> Right
<SteveA> would you find summaries very useful?
<Kinnison> I think they would be useful; yes.
<Kinnison> I find it quite hard to remember what everyone else has done
<SteveA> BradB_: ping
<SteveA> (a bit early, I think)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: malone reorganisation (patch-627)
<SteveA> stub: hello
<stub> Morning
<stub> SteveA: Was there any luck with Plone and secure auth?
<SteveA> Last week, I was going to request a "malone deployment" meeting for today
<SteveA> but, the email languished in my outbox
<SteveA> it would be good if you, brad, elmo (perhaps) and sabdfl talked together today about getting malone running on mawson 
<SteveA> over the next few days
<SteveA> I have no reply from roche, so I need to chase that up
<SteveA> then again, brad could install the patch for us, which might be easier
<SteveA> I can test what the cookies look like after that patch is applied
<sabdfl> morning all lunchpadders
<Kinnison> Morning sabdfl 
* Kinnison writes huuuuge views for lucille :-)
<Kinnison> well, they're not that big, but they're useful
<sabdfl> stub: landed a series of big malone reorganisations over the weekend and this morning
<sabdfl> BradB_: ^^
<stub> Yup - done a merge. Haven't looked closely at the latest iteration yet though.
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Lucille-related DB stuff (again) (patch-628)
* spiv has internet again!
<sabdfl> welcome back, king of doap!
<sabdfl> hmm... need to send mail to the list in that regard
<Kinnison> If I have an SQLObject result from a selectBy which included a transaction; will any foreign key provided object also have that transaction embeded in it (for update purposes)?
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: You're explicitly passing connection= to selectBy?
<Kinnison> Erm, well, that's the way the librarian does it
<carlos> stub: I need to coordinate with you to merge my pomsgset/potmsgset split branch into rocketfuel
<stub> Yup. Is it ready for me to look at now?
<carlos> stub: I'm still removing small bugs, but the DB patch is ready
<carlos> stub: we cannot merge it yet into rocketfuel
<carlos> until I finish the review, but I suppose you will be sleeping...
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: Oh, right.  I expect that SQLObject probably does the right thing, but I'd double-check by reading the source...
<stub> yup. Got a revision available on chinstrap for me to look at?
<carlos> archzoom or tla?
<carlos> what do you prefer?
<stub> tla
<carlos> carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--msgset-split--0
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: Although if I get this bug of lifeless's sorted out, then we can use that work and not pass transactions around epxplicitly anymore.
<carlos> I need to commit a fix to the current.sql file
<carlos> stub: it's ready
<stub> Cool. I'm not too fussed about current.sql, as it may need to be rebuilt by the time commit actually happens.
<carlos> stub: I'm merging all changes from rocketfuel, so it should be updated with latest changes
<stub> carlos: current.sql won't merge well
<carlos> stub: It should I fixed the conflicts by hand and recreate it from that
<stub> Hmm... scary. You confident no data has been lost?
<carlos> stub: yes, I'm sure, the changes I'm doing don't affect the modified sample data
<carlos> so the conflicts were minor
<stub> ok
<stub> carlos: I don't have any problems with the patch and it all seems to load cleanly. I'll want to add a 'set client_min_messages to error' at the top to remove noise and name the unnamed constraints.
<carlos> stub: sure, will you do it? or do you want I do it?
<stub> carlos: I'm happy to do it, so I might as well unless you particularly want to or need to get this committed when I'm in bed.
<stub> I'm personally getting to dislike having a simple 'create table' followed by a raft of alter tables for the constraints, but that is just taste and has no effect on the database :-)
<carlos> stub: that depends on Daf, if we need to merge it to continue our work, is it ok If I add it myself?
<carlos> stub: I can fix it, I just did the same we have at this moment :-)
* Kinnison whoops excitedly as canoncal.lucille.publishing.SourcePackagePublisher publishes an archive's pool
<Kinnison> well, it's publishing the sourcepackages anyway
<stub> Yes. In this case I'm happy to have you commit it as there are no outstanding patches in the queue to conflict and it only affects the rosetta work (hopefully for the good ;) )
<stub> It will involve 'tla mv patch-3-99-0.sql patch-3-11-0.sql' of course.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: good work
<sabdfl> was it correct?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: It's still publishing :-)
<stub> carlos: The launchpad-3-00-0.sql is a database dump - it is not to be used as an example of good style ;)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: 20,000 files don't come out of the librarian onto disk that fast :-)
<carlos> stub: ok, should I change the the way I'm creating the restrictions so it's all inside the create table?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: but so far it looks to be building the pool structure correctly :-)
<stub> carlos: Don't bother - like I said, it makes no difference to the database.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: thanks
<Kinnison> sabdfl: it was all kicked off with pub.publish(SourcePackageFilesToPublish.selectBy(drd=1)) to publish all sources pending publication for distribution 1 (ubuntu)
<stub> carlos: The names of the foreign keys should be changed though so I don't have to do it in future tidies - the current (rather arbitrary) standard I'm using is like - ALTER TABLE potmsgset ADD CONSTRAINT potmsgset_primemsgid_fk FOREIGN KEY (primemsgid) REFERENCES pomsgid(id);
<stub> carlos: Oh - and there had better be comments added in comments.sql which will save pain later (easier now while it is all fresh in your mind).
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> stub: i haven't had much chance to look at roundup for ticketing
<sabdfl> is it zodb based?
<sabdfl> or rdbms based?
<stub> Nope. A chunk of Roundup is what is called Hyperdb, which is yet another database. It has backends to postgresql, mysql, sqllite etc. It seems a bit like a poor mans object database (which is not necessarily a bad thing).
<Kinnison> Would sqlobject get really upset if the id field wasn't an integer?
<kiko> morning
<kiko> SteveA, cprov: #launchpad-meeting?
<sabdfl> stub: does it use fixed table names when it maps to the rdbms?
<stub> Kinnison: It supports string ids as well - they just can't be compound primary keys. But I suspect it is better to stick with our internal standards unless there is a damn good reason otherwise.
<sabdfl> or does it create tables on the fly?
<Kinnison> stub: I'm trying to make a view, only the only way to guarantee a unique ID will be to stringify and concatenate various columns
<stub> sabdfl: It creates tables on the fly. You define classes and it builds or modifies the backend tables for you.
<stub> Kinnison: Sounds valid. Don't ask me for the syntax to do it though - I just know it supports it :-)
<kiko> Kinnison, an sql view?
<Kinnison> stub: okay; I'll play with the SQL
<Kinnison> kiko: yes
<kiko> Kinnison, I have one living in a patch somewhere which provides a unified sourcepackage 
<kiko> it provides all the major columns
<kiko> and is a *major* performance improvement
<Kinnison> kiko: I have a view which shows all the columns I need for publishing a sourcepackagerelease to a given distrorelease in a distribution
<Kinnison> kiko: it goes delving off into the libraryfilealias table etc to retrieve filenames
<sabdfl> stub: ok, don't want that anywhere near emperor then
<kiko> cprov, #launchpad-meeting
<SteveA> spiv: /join #launchpad-meeting please
<SteveA> elmo: where do I use userdir-ldap ?
<Kinnison> stub: It seems that I'm not allowed to make id a string column :-(
<Kinnison> stub: I'm going to have to prod about more now :-(
<sabdfl> elmo: can we bring an archive mirror up on mawson for gina and friends?
(elmo/#launchpad) yeah
<stub> Kinnison: http://sqlobject.org/docs/SQLObject.html#non-integer-keys seems to suggest 'it just works', but I remember something flying past on sqlobject-discuss that mentioned some magic setting in the class definition.
<Kinnison> stub: I'll take a look
* Kinnison has a specious id field for now anyway
(elmo/#launchpad) good god, I just created a new user on mawson and it has some crackful color prompt by default
<SteveA> the "gentoo effect"
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm about 50% of the way through a re-publish to see if the new id column works better
<kiko> elmo, can I have an account with color prompts too
<sabdfl> ok
<cprov> elmo: heh, can you kick this rainbow colourful prompt, please :)
<sabdfl> elmo: please defer artwork discussions to #ubuntu, 1400 UTC :-)
(elmo/#launchpad) yeah, that's what we need, an ascii-art version of the artwork in /etc/motd !!1
(elmo/#launchpad) ahem, anyway, mirror's running - it'll be a while..
<sabdfl> elmo: only on april 1st, 'k?
<sabdfl> cow porn
<SteveA> elmo: do you have a few minutes to talk about running a soyuz dogfood server on mawson?  #launchpad-meeting
<BradB> sabdfl: What's the difference between watching a bug and being CC'd on a bug? The terminology makes it seem like the former means you subscribed yourself, the latter means someone else subscribed you.
<kiko> in Bugzilla you watch *users*, and when you do so you get all their bugmail 
<limi|london> Big Brothzilla
<BradB> kiko: Hm, then Malone's interface is confusing, if its intent is to imitate that behaviour.
<BradB> Because, on a bug, I've got a "subscribers" portlet, listing CC'd, and right below, watching.
<kiko> I"m not sure it does, though, just adding a datapoint
<BradB> ah
* limi|london thinks it may have something to do with whether people are CCed email-wise or just have the bug in their web "favorites"
<BradB> that's possible too
<limi|london> is mawson down?
(elmo/#launchpad) limi|london: no?
(elmo/#launchpad) at least the machine itself is fine
<limi|london> hm
<limi|london> http://mawson.ubuntu.com/ doesn't work for me
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! It looks as though level3 is having some routing problems. I've pulled the affected rotation server for now
<SteveA> limi|london: it should be https
<limi|london> same result
<SteveA> but, I think daf needs to be prodded to get it running
<limi|london> aha
* limi|london prods daf
(daf/#launchpad) ow
<SteveA> hi daf.  having a rosetta meeting today?
(daf/#launchpad) yes, as soon as Carlos is back from his meeting
<SteveA> what meeting is carlos at?  university thing?
(daf/#launchpad) yes
(daf/#launchpad) I think I CC'd you about it
<SteveA> ok
(daf/#launchpad) I don't know what's up with Mawson
(daf/#launchpad) Launchpad is running -- perhaps a problem with Apache?
<SteveA> lulu: I'll open a bug about having a + in email addresses.  Does the user in question need his password to be reset?
<limi|london> elmo: is apache forwarding to launchpad?
<lulu> SteveA: Thanks - I assume so - do you want me to check first?
(elmo/#launchpad) hmm, what apache? :/
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2120 for Launchpad/Launchpad: forgotten password app doesn't work if + in email address
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2120
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: Mawson is refusing connections on HTTPS
<SteveA> lulu: yes, please check.  From the email, he might have just been trying things out and kindly reporting a bug.  If he does want his password reset, then andrew can do that for him.
<lulu> SteveA: sure - will do.
<SteveA> I've filed a bug on it.  I expect this will be fixed in the next update of the app server on macquarie, but that won't be for a while.
<SteveA> spiv: any idea how many email addresses with "+" in them are in the database on emperor?
(elmo/#launchpad) daf: see "what apache"
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: doesn't https://mawson.ubuntu.com/ go through an Apache proxy?
* elmo throws a bus at daf
(elmo/#launchpad) apache died.  I'm working on it
(daf/#launchpad) ow
(daf/#launchpad) thanks
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: I'll take a look
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Zero.
<SteveA> that's odd
<SteveA> what email addresses have "ennis" in them?
(spiv/#launchpad) Also zero.
<stub> BradB: The way I interpreted the Watch/CC thing was that if you watch a bug you see it in your reports ('My bugs', dashboard etc), and if you are CC you also get email updates.
<SteveA> spiv: I don't understand the email lu forwarded.
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: I'm just grabbing my email now.
<SteveA> any addresses ending in "ubuntu@gmail.com" ?
(spiv/#launchpad) Also zero.
(spiv/#launchpad) There's only one gmail address at all..
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
<SteveA> so, I must assume that geoff ennis has never actually signed up
<BradB> stub: ok
(spiv/#launchpad) I suppose so.  I assume they tried, and that plone somehow thwarted them before the database became involved.
(elmo/#launchpad) okay, apache's back up but it's now using the client cert - which has been emailed to the launchpad list
(elmo/#launchpad) (for mawson.ubuntu.com - the alpha site is unchanged for now)
<SteveA> what is https://mawson.ubuntu.com/ supposed to present?
<SteveA> spiv: I don't know what in plone could account for this.
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: the devel server?
<SteveA> lulu: you'll need to import some certificates into your browser in order to use the launchpad servers
<SteveA> lulu: also, andrew can't find any record of geoff ennis in the database at all.  very odd.
<lulu> SteveA: ok. Could you pop me an email on this - import some certificates into your browser in order to use the launchpad servers....
<SteveA> ok
<lulu> SteveA: very odd - ok - I'll get back to Geoff and ask him to re register. I saw a gmail was found...what was that?
<SteveA> lulu: what browsers do you use?
<lulu> Firefox, netscape, Safari, IE to test stuff. Firefox default.
<SteveA> I'll mail you how to import a certificate for firefox.  I don't know what to do about the rest
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Neither do I, but the fact that "+" is being mistreated smells an awful lot like a web issue, not a DB issue...
<lulu> ok - thanks :o)
<lulu> spiv: is it a Plone prob? perhaps Roche can have a look
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: I'm purely speculating :)
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: But my guess would be it's somewhere on the web end, before the authserver or the DB gets involved.
<SteveA> we need someone on our end who has a valid email address containing a "+" to test this properly.
<SteveA> daf: what's the correct address for the rosetta alpha now?
(elmo/#launchpad) rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org I think
<SteveA> lulu: mailed you information on how to import certificates
<lulu> SteveA: Thanks hon :o)
<SteveA> if you need to use them with other browsers, we'll have to find out how to import certificates for them
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: it hasn't changed...
<SteveA> should I be getting a launchpad devel server on  https://mawson.ubuntu.com/ ?
* BradB tries that again
<BradB> wow, we've really been chopping down trees in the page tests
<SteveA> queue canadian lumberjack joke
<SteveA> s/queue/cue/
<BradB> the malone bug index test now looks like this:
<BradB>   ...
<BradB>   <h1>...</h1>
<BradB>   ...
<BradB> heh
<lulu> SteveA: for the + in validation - it must be stripping characters from the email on submit. Let's set up a test user.
<limi|london> daf / stub: "A system error occured" on all the Malone pages - is that because I'm not logged in?
* BradB goes ahead and checks in bug external ref support anyway...ignorance, bliss, etc.
<SteveA> limi|london: try port 8086 for debugging tracebacks
<limi|london> what was the passwd for the foo.bar user again? not "test"?
<SteveA> I'm getting a 403 forbidden on  https://mawson.ubuntu.com/
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: did you install the certificate?
<SteveA> I did
<SteveA> both of them
(daf/#launchpad) both?
(daf/#launchpad) there's two?
<SteveA> canonical development, testers
(daf/#launchpad) I only have one, which elmo posted to the launchpad mailing list
<SteveA> testers.p12
<SteveA> launchpad.p12
(daf/#launchpad) where did you get testers.p12 from?
<SteveA> stub: you do realize that pagetests can be run in a particular order -- that is, the system has a dependency mechanism
<SteveA> daf: elmo mailed it to you, carlos and me
(daf/#launchpad) oh, so he did
<stub> SteveA: Yes, which also means if the early tests cause new side effects it could break all following tests
(daf/#launchpad) https://mawson.ubuntu.com/
<SteveA> stub: that's the idea, surely, so you can see that happen, if it is important
(daf/#launchpad) ^^ works for me
<SteveA> if it is not important, the later tests should have sections elided as appropriate
<SteveA> daf: which certificates have you imported?
(daf/#launchpad) only the Launchpad one so far
(daf/#launchpad) importing certificates into Epiphany is tricky
<stub> SteveA: That isn't very scalable if we end up with hundreds of tests
(elmo/#launchpad) if you import both, it breaks.  meh.
<SteveA> aha -- if I tell firefox to let me choose which certificate to use, i can manually choose the launchpad one
<SteveA> and it works
(elmo/#launchpad) galeon doesn't even have that option :/
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: I ran my Epiphany profile under Mozilla and did it that way
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: the same trick should work for Galeon
<SteveA> spiv: you have access to the database.  Can you test the issue with email addresses and logging in / registering with the website?
<SteveA> spiv: I can supply you with some email addresses to test with.
<lulu> SteveA: Just sent you another email on an underscore character being a problem too - do you think it's on our validation?
(spiv/#launchpad) Ste	Ok.
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Actually, don't we have + addresses at canonical.com?
* spiv checkes
<SteveA> lulu: I have no idea.  We'll need to look into it and try to reproduce the problem.
<ddaa> did someone already asked elmo to add a rsync service to chinstrap to speed up archive mirroring?
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bug ext ref fixes (patch-629)
<lulu> SteveA: thanks guys
(daf/#launchpad) elmo: did somebody already ask you to add an rsync service to chinstrap to speed up archive mirroring?
<ddaa> daf: well, I expected that my message would have the same effect, that wasu just a slightly more oblique way of asking "elmo, could you add a rsync service" :-)
(daf/#launchpad) ddaa: I think perhaps you're being a little more subtle than necessary here :)
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Yes, andrew+test@canonical.com works, so I'll test with that...
<SteveA> thanks
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Um, where do I sign up? :)
(elmo/#launchpad) daf: no
(elmo/#launchpad) and rsync using what?  without ssh, rsync is a wide-open protocol
<ddaa> elmo: I'm not on top of it, but if it's possible to conveniently tunnel rsync through ssh that will cut it as well.
<ddaa> The basic idea is that "tla archive-mirror" is stupidly slow even if safe, and that rsync just works better if you understand how it can break.
(elmo/#launchpad) eh, just do 'rsync -e ssh' it works fine, doesn't need any changes by admin
<ddaa> elmo: thanks, I'll check that.
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: Do you know where the sign up page these users are using is?
<lulu> it's not readily available as yet http://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form. This should be on https://
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: Ah, thanks.
<lulu> spiv: Brad is keen to install the new new cookiecrumbler - will this interfere with your testing?
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: Hmm, that form hasn't been used for almost a week... is there another place, maybe in launchpad?
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: Or are these user problems older than that?
<lulu> That's weird. perhaps they are talking about the shipit database of Mako's
<BradB|lunch> spiv: can i go ahead and install the new CC?
<lulu> spiv: last week while I was away. Let me clarify with the users and get back to you ok!?
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB|lunch: Sure.
(spiv/#launchpad) lulu: Heh, ok :)
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Around?
<SteveA> spiv: yep
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Is there a sign-up page in a launchpad somewhere, or are all sign-ups happening through the plone site?
<SteveA> through plone
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Because the authserver's createUser doesn't work atm (because it hasn't been udpated for nicknames), so looking at the lack of errors in the logs I can see that no-one has tried the plone site's join_form page for about a week.
(spiv/#launchpad) Ok.
<SteveA> can you update the authserver now?
(spiv/#launchpad) So before I can test this, I need to add nickname generation to the authserver.
(spiv/#launchpad) Yeah, I can do that.
(spiv/#launchpad) But I'll have to workrave first ;)
(spiv/#launchpad) (and I'll have to actually code it, although assuming BradB's module is snae that won't take long)
(spiv/#launchpad) sane, rather.
* spiv -> workrave
<carlos> hi
<KinniLunch> rah
<KinniLunch> 35726 entries in the librarian, 35726 files published to the pool by lucille
<sabdfl> KinniLunch: good job
<sabdfl> spiv: noticed an interesting thing yesterday while editing the site
<sabdfl> (you have to log in to https://site-edit.ubuntulinux.org/ to avoid cacheing by the way)
<sabdfl> any pages i created were created by "1" which is my id in the db
<sabdfl> would have thought either nickname or email would show up
<SteveA> sabdfl: sounds like a plone thing.  may be legitimate snagging for roche. 
<sabdfl> SteveA: are we passing the email / username to plone in the first place?
<SteveA> plone can find out the email and username of users
<SteveA> I have no idea how to actually tell plone that, though
(daf/#launchpad) what's the deal with arrowBlank.gif?
<carlos> daf: hey, when you want we could have the meeting
(daf/#launchpad) hi Carlos
(daf/#launchpad) did the meeting at the University go ok?
* BradB|lunch really goes for lunch now
<carlos> SteveA: do you know any release date for Zope3? I'm thinking on doing some development in my free time and I want to give it a try
<carlos> daf: yes, I'm starting today with my "final project" (a kind of project that all students should do last year)
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: http://dev.zope.org/Wikis/DevSite/Projects/ComponentArchitecture/RoadMap
(daf/#launchpad) Zope X3 final is due today
<carlos> true :-)
<carlos> good news...
(daf/#launchpad) ok, shall we have a meeting?
(daf/#launchpad) spiv, sabdfl: both lib/canonical/foaf/browser.py and lib/canonical/launchpad/database/project.py have a ProjectContainer class
(daf/#launchpad) is this intentional?
(daf/#launchpad) (and yes, I know ProjectContainer is deprecated)
<sabdfl> daf: good catch, no, the database/project.py one is the correct location, not sure which one is active in the code
(daf/#launchpad) the foaf one doesn't seem to be used anywhere
<sabdfl> if there's anything useful in the foaf one please merge it into the database/ one and eliminate the foaf one
(daf/#launchpad) either in the Python or the ZCML
<carlos> daf: yes, when you want
<sabdfl> ok, then we can just remove it
(daf/#launchpad) but I'm not 100% sure
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: If you rename it, do the tests still pass? ;)
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: :D
(spiv/#launchpad) (We're not too far from being able to rely on that, thanks to the page tests...)
(daf/#launchpad) "you broke it!" / "no I didn't -- the tests were still working!"
<carlos> there are some tests that are still failing
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: The annoying cases are "no I didn't -- the tests are still working!" / "not on my machine, they aren't"
<carlos> but they are only detected by daf's script in rosetta
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: eh?
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: But hopefully we can avoid having fragile tests  :)
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: the interface checker
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: true
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> we should move it outside Rosetta :-)
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: I'm fully in support of "if the tests still work and the code is broken, how was I supposed to know I broke it?"
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: yes
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Absolutely.  If the tests pass only under some conditions (or worse, only sometimes, randomly), then that's a bug (possibly in the tests) that needs fixing fairly urgently, due to the developer confusion it causes.
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: you need to add an __init__.py to lib/canonical/lucille/tests for it to be picked up by the test machinery
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: absolutely
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: will you or shall I?
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Twisted has had some nasty issues in this area in the past (and to some extent, today as well :( )
<Kinnison> daf: If you do; it'll exploderificate
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: I have one sqlbase test failing here
<Kinnison> daf: It's not ready to be integrated
<Kinnison> daf: I have a hive somewhere which needs some work before I commit it
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: you COMMITTED BROKEN TESTS?!
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Which one?
<Kinnison> daf: the tests run
<Kinnison> daf: But not as part of the integrated suite
<Kinnison> daf: special paths needed for the data/ dir
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: grumble ;)
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: 
(daf/#launchpad) Failure in example: sqlrepr(time(13, 45, 50), 'postgres')
(daf/#launchpad) from line #30 of canonical.database.sqlbase.quote
(daf/#launchpad) Expected: "'13:45:-1'"
(daf/#launchpad) Got: "'13:45:50'"
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
(spiv/#launchpad) I thought I merged the fix for that one.
(daf/#launchpad) oh, I also have a failing authserver test
* spiv adds that to his todo list
(daf/#launchpad) IntegrityError: ERROR:  new row for relation "person" violates check constraint "valid_name"
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: I'm fixing the authserver right now :)
(daf/#launchpad) groovy :)
<Kinnison> daf: If you cd into the test dir and run 'make check' it works fine :-)
* carlos phone
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: my, what verbose test harnesses you have
<SteveA> Kinnison: if you need special paths, can you get them relative to a test_foo.py module's __file__ ?
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Incidentally, Twisted has a convenience method for that.  It's very handy.
(spiv/#launchpad) (twisted.python.util.sibpath, iirc)
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: "sibpath"?
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: It's probably worth writing one of our own to encourage the right organisation of test files.
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: short for "sibling path"
<Kinnison> SteveA: probably
(spiv/#launchpad) (by analogy with "parent path" and "child path")
(daf/#launchpad) aha
(spiv/#launchpad) In fact, I think I've already used sibpath in the authserver functional tests (seeing as it depends on Twisted anyway...)
(daf/#launchpad) well, Launchpad has a Twisted dependency already, I think
(daf/#launchpad) so I don't see a problem with using that
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Only sort of.  The launchpad web app itself runs fine without it, it's just ancilliary stsuff like the librarian and the authserver that needs it.
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: I thought there was something else
(spiv/#launchpad) So I'm hesitant to make that dependency any stronger, as much as it would suit me...
(spiv/#launchpad) Oh, and buildbot/importd.
(daf/#launchpad) I have no objections to a twisted dependency
(daf/#launchpad) better that than rewriting code
(spiv/#launchpad) (And I think lamont has an XML-RPC server for his builders that uses that, but that's not in the laucnhpad source tree)
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Me either, but I'm biased :)
(daf/#launchpad) :)
* Kinnison doesn't see why it'd be bad to add a twisted dependency to the testsuite
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: an aversion to dependencies
(daf/#launchpad) (which I personally don't have)
<Kinnison> daf: it's getting to the point where it's a given dependency anyway; hardly seems avoiding it
(daf/#launchpad) Kinnison: you're preaching to the converted, man :)
<Kinnison> daf: good good :-)
* Kinnison gets down from the pulpit
<Kinnison> the air was thin up there
<carlos> daf: do you remember the bug I show you on Friday?
<carlos> daf: It was because there was a potmsgset without any pomsgidsighting, I'm not sure if it's a real bug, it was there because I had the sample data broken
(daf/#launchpad) I don't remember
* daf workraves
<carlos> daf: the out of index error when editing a translation
<carlos> I don't remember it completely, let me look for the trace I sent you...
<carlos>  * Module canonical.rosetta.browser, line 785, in messageSets yield self._messageSet(set) * Module canonical.rosetta.browser, line 756, in _messageSet messageID = self._messageID(messageIDs[0] , set.flags()) * Module sqlobject.main, line 1238, in __getitem__ return list(self.clone(start=start, end=start+1))[0]  IndexError: list index out of range
(daf/#launchpad) oh, *that* one
(daf/#launchpad) it was broken data?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> not sure if we should add extra checks
(daf/#launchpad) humph
(daf/#launchpad) I think extra checks are usually good
(daf/#launchpad) do we know which check to add in this case?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> messageIDs[0] 
<carlos> messageIDs is an empty list
(daf/#launchpad) aha
(daf/#launchpad) do we know where we would add the check?
<carlos> yes, I think we should add it just in that line
(daf/#launchpad) in canonical.rosetta.browser?
<carlos> or perhaps, move it into the method that returns messageIDs so we raise an exception if the list of msgids is empty
<carlos> hmm, the later solution is better, it's inside database/pofile.py
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: at any rate, renaming the class didn't seem to make any tests fail that weren't failing before, so shall I delete it?
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: yes, that sounds good to me
<carlos> also, we are returning a sqlrecordset (or whatever its named) instead of a plain list
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Given that grep found no references, I'd say yes...
<carlos> so the browser.py code is converting it into a list before use it
(daf/#launchpad) that's not usually a problem as long as it behaves like a list
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Thanks for noticing :)
<carlos> daf: no, it does not behaves like a list, you need to cast it as a list
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: de nada :)
(daf/#launchpad) perhaps the cast should be made in pofile.py then
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: is it OK to make changes to pofile.py?
(daf/#launchpad) will they case conflicts on your branch?
<carlos> daf: please wait, I have my changes almost ready
<carlos> daf: I would prefer if you could check the changes today as soon as I fix a small bugs that are remaining
<carlos> I got stub's permission to commit the database changes this morning
(daf/#launchpad) no problem
<carlos> daf: or are you stopped by it?
(daf/#launchpad) I'm not blocked on it
(daf/#launchpad) I just have a changeset from "tla undo" that I won't commit until your branch is merged
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> spiv: any way to be able to omit unneeded fields when creating sqlobjects? they are not null in the database and notNull=False
<carlos> but I get an exception asking for them
<carlos>     *  Module sqlobject.main, line 856, in _create
<carlos>       raise TypeError, "%s() did not get expected keyword argument %s" % (self.__class__.__name__, column.name)
<carlos> TypeError: POFile() did not get expected keyword argument filename
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: does the field have a default?
<carlos> daf: no
<carlos> default=None
<carlos> ?
<carlos> is it the only solution available?
(daf/#launchpad) so you'd like there to be an implicit default of None?
(daf/#launchpad) a default default? :)
<carlos> well, when you create a row
<carlos> and you omit a field
<carlos> it's set to NULL
<carlos> that's what I want
(daf/#launchpad) isn't that the same thing?
<carlos> if you put default=None, yes
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: To use the database's default value, use database.constants.DEFAULT.
<carlos> but I don't have it at this moment
<carlos> :-)
(spiv/#launchpad) I agree that SQLObject should be smarter about this...
(daf/#launchpad) right, so you're saying that if you don't put a default, the default should default to none?
<carlos> spiv: the database does not have a default set for those fields (or a field that could be empty is a default value?
<carlos> daf: I think so
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: Then explicitly set None, whether in the column declaration or your invocation.
<carlos> I mean, I thought that sqlobject was smart enough to do it alone, but seems like it's not as clever as I thought :-P
<carlos> spiv: ok
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: No, sqlobject is stupid here, unfortunately
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: file a bug, work around it :)
(spiv/#launchpad) But seeing as the solution is to be explicit, it's not too terrible a problem.
<carlos> spiv: thanks for the confirmation :-)
(spiv/#launchpad) I posted to the mailing list about this some time ago...
(daf/#launchpad) (if you think it is a bug)
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: and...?
<carlos> spiv: sorry, I don't remember it :-(
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: Sorry, I meant the sqlobject-disucss list :)
<carlos> ohh, then is normal I don't remember it :-D
<cprov> daf: ping
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: pong!
<cprov> daf: how to use launchpad pg_user on mawson (psql -U xx fails on IDENT) ?
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: "sudo -u launchpad psql"
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add nickname support to the authserver (fixing the failing test (patch-630)
<cprov> daf: I can't use sudo cause I don't have password :)
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: you don't?
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: it's your normal login password it wants
<cprov> daf: ssh id_dsa.pub
(daf/#launchpad) sure, I use certificate authentication also
(daf/#launchpad) but I need to use my password for sudo
(daf/#launchpad) if you don't have a password or don't remember it, you'll have to set one
* cprov testing
<cprov> daf: I just can figure out that I don't have a password, none that I remember ...
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: you probably first got it in a gpg-encrypted email from elmo
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: but it's easy enough to set a new one, I think
<cprov> daf: i'm looking for elmo email
<cprov> daf: nop, I have no email from james with a pass, anyway, I ask him for a new pass
<cprov> daf: tks, daf
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: use db.warthogs.hbd.com to do a password change
* debonzi goes for a little university exam
<cprov> daf: yep !
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: ok, cool :)
* jblack waves at the launchpad team
<jblack> How are you guys? 
<cprov> daf: ehe, not that cool, dude, if chpasswd@db.warthogs.hbd.com can't understant my signature ..
<cprov> jblack: Leaving in a Dream <wink> 
(daf/#launchpad) cprov: hmm :(
<cprov> daf: exactly what I thought ...
<jblack> daf: Sorry. Everybody showed up at once. 
(daf/#launchpad) jblack: no worries :)
<jblack> daf: Ok. Where were we, boss ? 
(daf/#launchpad) the East Coast, IIRC
<jblack> Ahh. Yeah.
<jblack> You're welcome out here any time. 
<jblack> Just let me know a couple days ahead of time so that I get the guest room ready for you
(daf/#launchpad) well, looks like there are buses
(daf/#launchpad) if I get on the right one, it takes 3 hours
<jblack> Anything I should know? Allergies of any sort? 
(daf/#launchpad) I'm slightly allergic to cats and I don't eat mammals
<jblack> Ok. So I should have lettuce, carrots and what on hand? \
<jblack> (no cats, but I do smoke) 
(daf/#launchpad) :)
(daf/#launchpad) fish are good, though
<jblack> How about this. When you get here, we'll go grocery shopping, and we'll fill the fridge up with stuff you like.
(daf/#launchpad) sounds good :)
<jblack> Ok. That just leaves when
(daf/#launchpad) probably not this week
(daf/#launchpad) I have a vague intention to go travelling further out at some point
<jblack> Ok. some indefinite point in the future it is. =) 
<jblack> I have some questions for you now.
(daf/#launchpad) shoot
<jblack> How long does star-merge take you on rocketfuel? 
(daf/#launchpad) a minute or two, I think
<jblack> arch/os ? 
<jblack> architecture/os, that is
(daf/#launchpad) i386/Linux
<jblack> ubuntu, I take it? 
(daf/#launchpad) cough
<limi|london> :D
<limi|london> gentoo!
<jblack> Its ok if its not ubuntu.
(daf/#launchpad) it's Debian sid
<jblack> ram ? 
(daf/#launchpad) 768MiBs
(daf/#launchpad) (I recently upgraded)
(daf/#launchpad) from 256MiBs
<jblack> you using libraries? if so, greedy/nongreedy sparse/nonsparse ? 
(daf/#launchpad) I haven't really noticed much change in arch
(daf/#launchpad) greedy sparse
<jblack> and last question. are you locally mirroring rocketfuel? 
(daf/#launchpad) I'm not
(daf/#launchpad) I suspect my disk is slowing arch down, acutally
<jblack> 2 minutes is about right.
<jblack> If you're machine is top of the line, its about a minute. If you're machine is like mine, and merely rather nice, its about 2 minutes.
<carlos> spiv: ping
<jblack> carlos: you're on launchpad, right ?
<carlos> jblack: yes
<jblack> mind answering the same questions for me that I just asked daf ? 
(daf/#launchpad) jblack: is it CPU-bound or memory-bound or network-bound or disk-bound?
<jblack> daf: thats what I'm trying to figure out.
<carlos> let me read them :-)
(daf/#launchpad) jblack: aha :)
<jblack> when I went to bed last night, I was certain that it was disk bound. 
<jblack> ubuntu has a footprint of about 200 megs. And 90 megs of trees wouldn't get in the cache with a system w/ 256 megs (which would explain 1 hour star-merges for brad) 
<jblack> though in fairness, brad isn't runinng ubuntu at all, but presumably os x has a similiar footprint.
(daf/#launchpad) hmm
(daf/#launchpad) 90 megs?
<jblack> daf: Yeah. RF is about 30 megs, the bulk of which is patchlogs.
(daf/#launchpad) gosh
<jblack> depending on how you count, and how libraries play in, you're looking at 2 or 3 trees.
(daf/#launchpad) does that mean it's going to get worse in proportion with the number of revisions?
<jblack> anyways, that went out the window when I talked to limi, who has os x and a gig of ram. He's taking 7 minutes, but I don't know yet whether he's using libraries.
<ddaa> troll of the day: use bdb to store patchlogs
* jblack throws ddaa a nasty look
<jblack> daf: Not for a long while. If there's a buffer cache line, its somewhere between 256 and 512.
<jblack> you're very safe up there at 768
<ddaa> More seriously, there are two sides to it:
(daf/#launchpad) right
<ddaa> 1. patch application: just check that the name 
<ddaa> and the id stored in the patchlog match what is in the tree instead of making a full tree inventory.
<carlos> jblack: How long does star-merge take you on rocketfuel?  -> about 2 minutes 40 seconds (3 patchsets)
<carlos> jblack: PPC/Ubuntu
<carlos> RAM: 774188
<jblack> (/me strike out ppc as a possible cause) 
<ddaa> 2. commit: we can make up something simple which uses commit limit with a cli of the form "tla touch file" which add the file to the limit of the next commit,
<ddaa> or something to that effect.
<jblack> ddaa: How will that help with 1 hour star-merges ? 
<carlos> you using libraries? Yes but I don't remember the kind of .. the log says greedy, not idea about sparse, I did what the default was from the documentation...
<jblack> carlos: tla library-config /the/path-to-your/library
<ddaa> jblack: does that figure include the revlib population or just the apply-delta with both revisions available in the library?
<carlos> jblack: my laptop is two years old (three years since was launched to the market)
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: tla library-config `tla my-revision-library`
<jblack> ddaa: mostly its the merge.
<carlos> greedy and sparse
<jblack> ddaa: I can't even build a library on bradb's machine. I fell asleep.
<jblack> carlos: last question: local mirror? 
<BradB> jblack: Note: it doesn't take me an hour to star-merge per se, but rather to go through the whole process (tla tree-lint, tla changes, star-merge, etc.) tla changes and tla star-merge take mind-boggling amounts of time.
<carlos> no
<ddaa> jblack: you are not answering...
<BradB> And, of course, the more there is to merge, the worse it gets.
<carlos> jblack: and a link of 512Kbps download 128Kbps upload
<jblack> ddaa: I already answered. Its mostly the star-merge. 
<ddaa> (22:47:03) ddaa: jblack: does that figure include the revlib population or just the apply-delta with both revisions available in the library?
<jblack> ddaa: Like I said, bradb can't use libraries at all. so thats apply delta.
<jblack> ddaa: I haven't dived deeply yet into bradb's machine, because its so impossibly slow.
<carlos> BradB: which powerbook do you have? a pismo?
<ddaa> If it's without library, that involves building the parent and the target revision, isn't it? Which takes essentially the same time with a greedy non-sparse...
<jblack> Ok. Does anybody but limi and bradb use os x with rocketfuel? 
<BradB> carlos: The second most recent 15". 867 MHz
<ddaa> The "no full inventory on patch application" makes patch application time roughly proportional to the size of the patch instead of size(patch)+size(tree)
<carlos> then mine is older
<jblack> bradb: Would it be easy for you to temporarily bump up your ram to 512 or greator? 
<BradB> jblack: I've thought of it. I
<BradB> er
<ddaa> Which I expect would already yield a very noticeable performance increase.
<BradB> I'd have to buy some, but it'd be a good investment (not just for tla/arch)
<carlos> jblack: I have osx, I could test it if it's easy to setup it or give you a shell account if you want
<jblack> carlos: I'd love that. what are the specs on the machine? 
<carlos> imac G4 800MHz
<carlos> it's faster than my laptop
<carlos> and same RAM
<jblack> What's the memory and the throuput on the io bus? 
<jblack> Ahh, 768. 
<ddaa> The last piece, would be making the patchlog collection more opaque so we have additional invariants to rely on and need not stat it all.
<carlos> RAM: 774188
<ddaa> Which is a big chunk of work.
<jblack> carlos: yeah, that would help a *lot* 
<carlos> ok, let me redirect the port and create the account
<jblack> carlos: I'm down to three dependant variables, and that would knock one out. 
<carlos> I'm not working on it at this moment, so it's 100% yours (well, I'm listen internet radio from it :-P)
<jblack> should I mail you a ssh key, and if so, to where? 
<carlos> jblack: no, don't worry
(daf/#launchpad) I don't really mind the speed of star-merge, because I don't do it very often
(daf/#launchpad) I can take a break or have a cup of tea
<ddaa> jblack: what do you think of what I said?
(daf/#launchpad) but I use "tla changes" very often, and its speed (or lack thereof) is rather frustrating
<jblack> ddaa: I think that collecting the data and figuring out what is wrong is called for before we fix the problem. :) 
<ddaa> daf: are you using revlib-linked trees? It is reported to dramatically improve the speed of "tla changes".
(daf/#launchpad) I don't think I am, no
<ddaa> jblack: You are right in doing so. Just wanted to know what you think of my informed speculations.
(daf/#launchpad) is that documented anywhere?
<jblack> ddaa: I'm not really thinking about it atm.
<ddaa> tla get -H, tla changes -H
<ddaa> daf: ^
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Use the --link option on tla get/build-config.
(daf/#launchpad) aha
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: And tla changes --link will convert a tree to be hard-linked in-place.
(daf/#launchpad) interesting
(daf/#launchpad) and the downside is that any tools which don't unlink-on-write will get your revlib in a twist?
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: exactly.
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: There's a vim option you should turn on... se the gnuarch wiki somewhere.
<jblack> ddaa: How about we set asside time tomorrow, would that work for you? 
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Oh, I have the setting: set backupcopy=breakhardlink,auto
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: vim does that by default doesn't it?
<ddaa> Eventually, the way to improve the speed of tla changes would be a command to say "consider changes only to those files", or something that makes it possible to dispense with traversing the whole patchlog collection (for the "consider changes everywhere" case).
(daf/#launchpad) oh, backups
(daf/#launchpad) I don't use backups
(spiv/#launchpad) With hardlinks, I can do tla get in under 3 seconds (when it's in cache), ditto tla changes.
<ddaa> jblack: I'm supposedly hellbound to imports...
(daf/#launchpad) ddaa: that only works as long as "tla commit" only considers the same files
(daf/#launchpad) ddaa: I often use "tla changes" to check for inadvertent changes
<jblack> ddaa: Yeah, Thats right.
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: something like tla commit --only-this-subdir?
<ddaa> [tla changes]  and of course make sure that "tla changes" and "tla commit" do not do any more inventories than strictly necessary...
<jblack> ddaa: willing to distill out your ideas and mail them to me, so I can read them in a less distracting medium? 
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: But given that I can do a full tla changes in under 3 seconds, I'm not concerned...
<ddaa> jblack: later this week
<ddaa> jblack: I really need to get some imports going...
<jblack> ddaa: sounds like a plan
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: well, ddaa was proposing having "tla changes" only look at files you've explicitly said you might have changed
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix the failing sqlbase doctest (patch-631)
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: ta
<ddaa> stupid buildbot is hung again...
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Sure, but typing a list of files would probably take me more than three seconds... :)
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: So, in my case, I don't mind :)
<carlos> ValueError: Unknown SQL builtin type: <class 'canonical.launchpad.database.person.Person'> for <Person at 0x307f37d0>
<carlos> :-?
(spiv/#launchpad) If I were on OS X, my opinion would be rather different...
<jblack> ddaa: That may be a necessary fallback position, but before we go there, lets see if we can just tell limi "use libraries" and bradb "get more ram, you cheap bastard"  :) 
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: right, and it wouldn't catch inadvertent changes
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: I'd like it to be transparently faster -- maybe hardlinking will be enough for me
<ddaa> jblack: yeah, but the sad truth is that there _are_ performance problems which need adressing.
<jblack> ddaa: Yeah. I think it may be the 28 megs of patchlogs or so that's getting carried around.
<jblack> so the problem could possibly be solved with a patchlog autopruner.
<ddaa> jblack: It's probably the problem. In any case performance should not deteriorate with the number of patchlogs.
<ddaa> jblack: I do not think that pruning is the right answer.
<carlos> talking about the performance....
<jblack> of course performance should deteriorite with the number of patchlogs.
<carlos> doing a new branch from rocketfuel today is really sloooooooooww....
<jblack> carlos: how slow is slooooooooowwww ? 
<carlos> jblack: about 5 minutes or more
<carlos> not sure, I could do a check later if you want
<carlos> I did a new branch last week
* daf -> workrave
<ddaa> jblack: instead I think the patchlog collection should be made smarter and be able to tell what was changed (tla changes) and which set of logs it contains (for the general changeset generation for apply-delta). Maybe with some extra smarts because there are probably changesets in the wild which modify the content of patchlogs (to fix typos and stuff in auto-generated changelogs).
<jblack> How would you know which patchlogs apply, if you don't look at them and see what they are? 
<ddaa> The important facts here are: 1. user generally do not need direct access to patchlogs and 2. patchlog mutation is a very rare event.
<jblack> carlos: would it be possible to get a newer diff and diff3 on the box? 
<carlos> jblack: if you point me to them...
<ddaa> jblack: for "changes" and "commit", we know what are the new or removed patchlogs because tla is the only one to do such changes (on changeset application).
<carlos> jblack: I never did any development on MacOSX, I have it to play games and edit home videos
<jblack> ddaa, you do understand that I'm not dealing with changes and commit right now, just star-merge? 
<jblack> carlos: Nor have I. This is the second time in my life I've been on os x. ;) 
<carlos> BradB: could you help here?
<jblack> I'll have to bug either limi or brad to see how they pull it off
<ddaa> jblack: for generic changeset calculation (which applies to star-merge), there are more efficient ways to determine the set of patchlogs than traversing a overcrowded file hierarchy, but that requires giving up the "patchlog are stored as individual files" implementation choice.
<jblack> ddaa: And what would you do with the merge mess of having one patchlogs file? 
<carlos> jblack: https://wiki.canonical.com/OSX
<jblack> gah. I don't remember the username and password.
<ddaa> jblack: the changet generation and application should special case patchlogs.
<jblack> ohh. good guess jblack
<jblack> carlos: that page doesn't seem related. 
<carlos> jblack: that page tells you how to setup arch on MacOSX
<carlos> from http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/
<jblack> Oh, there it is on the top.
<jblack> can I run those, or do you have to? 
<carlos> I think you should be able to install it
<carlos> in your home
<jblack> I don't seem to have port in my path, and there's no locate database
<carlos> if you have any problem, tell me it and I will run it
<carlos> jblack: you need to install it first
<carlos> http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/getdp/
<carlos> It's all in that page
<ddaa> jblack: essentially, each patchlog can be identified by "fqrev N" where N is the extra bit for when the patchlog is patched.
<BradB> carlos: What do you need to know about OS X?
<carlos> BradB: ask jblack he has an account in my iMac
<jblack> bradb: I'm trying to build tla on the machine, but it doesn't like diff and diff3 on his machine
<BradB> (note: I don't really have time to look at this atm, as I'm spending the next few hours trying to keep in line with the wednesday dog food date for Malone. :)
<BradB> jblack: fink install tla
<carlos> BradB: latest MacOSX release with development tools
<ddaa> In the common case, the the patchset-delta is just additions and removals, and the expensive bit is getting the patchlog listing. On slow filesystems it will probably faster to read one big file than stating several directories with hundred of entries.
<carlos> BradB: does it works?
<carlos> jblack: I will install fink now (it's apt-get for MacOSX)
<jblack> bradb: as root, I take it? 
<carlos> jblack: it will take about 15 minutes I need to download about 20MB of data
<BradB> it'll ask for the sudo p/w
<BradB> carlos: Well, apt-get for OS X is apt-get for OS X. :)
<carlos> jblack: I will tell you when it's ready
<BradB> fink compiles everything from source.
<carlos> I know
<carlos> I was using it some time ago
<carlos> until I decided to forget about MacOSX development :-)
<jblack> dinner. bbs
<BradB> Panther may be a heck of a lot better than Jaguar, I just don't yet have a machine to fall back on if I'm inconvenienced any downtime by attempting an upgrade.
<BradB> And, of course, I need more memory.
<carlos> daf: I'm fixing now the functional tests and my branch will be ready to be merged into rocketfuel
(daf/#launchpad) carlos: cool!
<BradB> If s is an instance of an SQLObject, s.foo is an instance of an IntCol whose schema def uses a dbschema vocab, how do I access the "term" from the vocab in a python expr in TALES?
<BradB> i.e. I don't want to do if s.subscription == 1; I want to do if s.subscription == 'CC'
<BradB> I tried if path('s/subscription/lp:BugSubscription'), but got a KeyError on s.
* BradB decides to defer doing it The One True Way until after Malone has users
<carlos> BradB: apt-get install tla says that it does not exists
<BradB> carlos: I suggested fink.
<BradB> fink install tla should work.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> no package found
<BradB> carlos: https://wiki.canonical.com/Arch
<carlos> BradB: ok, thanks
<BradB> I'm running 1.2.1, yeesh.
<BradB> pretty old...i think!?
<BradB> oh, maybe not old
<carlos> grr
<carlos> the mirror seems to be down
#launchpad 2004-10-30
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA, lulu: registering through the plone site with a + in the email address seems to work fine, apart from an odd error immediately after signing up (and I had to explicitly ask for a password reset after signing up, too)
<SteveA> spiv: did you see the subsequent email from lu?  the people mailing in were having trouble with mako's shipit, not with the main website
<SteveA> but, thanks for checking into it.  we should fix the odd error you uncovered
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: lulu is not here
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Yeah, I did, but I thought it would be working checking just in case :)
(elmo/#launchpad) steve: it's 11pm...
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Damn people with nicks that are too short to bother tab-completing ;)
<SteveA> elmo: it is 1am
(daf/#launchpad) spiv: damn them :)
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Also, this means the nick-generation stuff is live.
<SteveA> cool
(elmo/#launchpad) SteveA: blahblah, you know what I mean.  where Lu is, it's 11pm
<SteveA> can you note the odd error in the bug report?
(spiv/#launchpad) (I also changed the authserver to accept nicks as login IDs, alongside Person.id values and emailaddresses)
<SteveA> elmo: ok, but it was spiv who addressed lulu
<SteveA> great
(daf/#launchpad) aye, Lu clocks of pretty regularly between 5 and 6
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm, it's midnight here, come to think of it...
(daf/#launchpad) s/of/off/
<SteveA> that will allow us to switch between email address for login and nick, if we want to at some point
* spiv still isn't quite used to being on roughly the same timezone as other people ;)
(daf/#launchpad) :)
(daf/#launchpad) being over here is weird
<SteveA> you mean you're not dead yet?
(daf/#launchpad) stub tends to be saying "good morning" when I'm going to bed
(daf/#launchpad) SteveA: not yet
<SteveA> does it feel safe at night?
(daf/#launchpad) Mark's estimation of my life expetancy notwithstanding
(daf/#launchpad) it does, actually
<SteveA> wow
(daf/#launchpad) not that I've been out at night much
(daf/#launchpad) safe, but cold
<SteveA> I must try to sleep
(daf/#launchpad) yes
(daf/#launchpad) you must
* BradB just realized daf and co. are a few hours from Montreal
<BradB> NYC Mao Championship!
(daf/#launchpad) :)
<BradB> last time i was in NYC was for the '96 NY Open Chess Championship...memories...
<BradB> pictures of the twin towers, etc.
(daf/#launchpad) gosh, 8 years
<BradB> yep
* carlos hates too much the functional tests...
<BradB> carlos: why?
<carlos> BradB: because I'm trying to fix one, that's all :-)
<BradB> ah...yeah, that's the fun part
<BradB> fsdo "fun"
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: implemented bug subscription listing (patch-632)
<carlos> daf: I detected a bug in pofile_adapters that I don't think it's a direct problem of my changes, should I fix it? (the functional tests are failing because it)
<carlos> I mean, should I fix it or wait after the merge?
(daf/#launchpad) if it's not related to your branch, you'll ideally fix it in the trunk and merge the fix onto your branch
(daf/#launchpad) I don't know if that's feasible or not
<carlos> daf: it should be doable, I will take that approach tomorrow, I'm tired today and it's too late...
<carlos> daf: we need to do a review of all code, I was adding XXX in many places
(daf/#launchpad) "all" code?
<carlos> well, all code related to pofile.py
<carlos> perhaps it's me, but there are some places where I have some doubts if it's correct...
<carlos> daf: I'm tired tonight, let me rephrase it tomorrow :-)
(daf/#launchpad) sure :)
<carlos> ok, good night!!
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixed adding of bug subscriptions (patch-633)
<lifeless> spiv: around ?
<ddaa> lifeless: duh... just realised that the sql recipe you gave me to enable sync was wrong...
<ddaa> had to dig into sourcesource.py, a job is a sync if sourcesource.syncingapproved is non-NULL instead of just processingapproved...
<lifeless> oh?
<ddaa> you said: update sourcesource set processingapproved=NOW(), syncinterval='1 day' where name like 'foo%';
<lifeless> the recipe I gave you was syncingapproved=NOW() ...
<lifeless> oh, oops.
<ddaa> the force of copy-pasting :-P
<sabdfl> limi has real issues with his tla revision library
<ddaa> btw, I noticed that the taxi.py brokeness will prevent the mirror from ever being populated, since the mirroring is done there. You're sure that's not going to be a problem for testing?
<sabdfl> inode signature validation problems, etc
<sabdfl> can i just blow away the revision library contents?
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> rm -r the directory/*
<sabdfl> ?
<ddaa> rm -rf revlib/*@*
<ddaa> so you do not blow the =* files which store the options
<lifeless> ddaa: thats what I'm trying to track dow with spoiv
<lifeless> ddaa: and yes, the stuff that you are testing doesn't need the mirroring.
<ddaa> lifeless: ha... I thought that spiv was tasked to "make taxi.py sort of work again"
<lifeless> apparently the sqlobject stuff had thread safety issues.
<ddaa> ho btw, I noticed that the slave bot tend to hang with a two zombie subprocs, on sh and one cvs... i would not be very surprised that the cscvs process handling stuff is making twisted unhappy...
<lifeless> ddaa: you tracked down a hang on that?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> just a guess
<lifeless> I've had a suspicion about it, but haven't verified it. Can't fix a guess.
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> lifeless: that's exactly what I did with pyarch/twisted...
<ddaa> "I guess that using twisted own process handling will make thing run more smoothly"
<ddaa> and, surprise, it worked the first time
<lifeless> ddaa: with pyarch I had verified it as being a problem - I threw logging statements before and after pyarch calls.
<lifeless> and it consistent broke there.
<ddaa> lifeless: oh ok
* ddaa goes back at putting zenity to sync
<lifeless> so far, its not been breaking *for me* around similar popen calls in cvs.
<ddaa> btw, I made a hack here so buildbot binds to localhost only
<lifeless> if you can track down a hang there, that would be great - I'll port over your process handling asap.
<ddaa> so it does not listen to the wild internet on my non-firewalled ubuntu system.
<lifeless> aw man, kdelibs has a file kdecore/libintl.cpp.orig
<lifeless> anyone spot the problem there ?!
<ddaa> I do
<ddaa> it will be moved to +conflicting-files or something, won't it?
<lifeless> yeah, but the id remains.
<lifeless> so you get a tree-lint error.
<ddaa> that orig/rej handling behaviour in tla is soooo stupid...
<lifeless> I don't agree.
<ddaa> it's moving stuff around even when the inventory tells it's source.
<ddaa> "if it source it belongs there, user said"
<lifeless> the problem is that foo.c is patched by 'patch'. and patch created foo.c.orig and foo.c.rej.
<ddaa> lifeless: that does not happen in your case
<lifeless> having those files present in a 'names' or 'tagline' with 'untagged source source' would result in them being commited.
<ddaa> so it's creating a problem in your case.
<lifeless> ddaa: my case is irrelevant. its like commiting a dir called CVS to CVS.
<lifeless> it can't do it.
<ddaa> You can't commit .orig and .rej file to arch? Weird, i already commited {arch}/=tagging-methog.orig, of course the result was a corrupt archive since the revlib would not build.
<ddaa> I just cachedrev to work around it.
<ddaa> And the revlib would not build because tla moved the file around.
<ddaa> even though it was source
<lifeless> well, more accurately, if you manage to do it, you get trouble.
<lifeless> I *can* go to a cvs repository and create a dir inthe repo called CVS
<lifeless> and that similarly gives the system kiniptions.
<ddaa> What causes trouble is that tla move source files when their name end in .orig or .rej. If the user says it's source, trust the user.
<lifeless> ddaa: heres where I disagree.
<ddaa> *shrug*
<lifeless> tla should lift the semantic problems first. once that is done, your suggestion is viable. until then its just a can of corner cases.
<lifeless> for instance, we could reserver ,,filename.orig and ,,filename.rej for tla.
<lifeless> as we already have reserved ,,* for tla.
<ddaa> Yup. Would be better.
<ddaa> There's probably no one around except tom perverse enough to use such names.
<ddaa> Yet I reckon the moving .orig files around causing breakage was hard to forsee for the arch designer.
<ddaa> that's the kind of thing you think is perfectly reasonable until 
<ddaa> a use case comes where it's not...
<lifeless> moving around was not the original behaviour
<lifeless> it was a reaction to other negative behaivour...
<ddaa> I was probably not there at the time...
<ddaa> what was the issue?
<lifeless> IIRC the original one was them being committed to tla.
<lifeless> so then they got moved out of the way.
<lifeless> rather than out of the namespace at creation. :{
<ddaa> That was before the inventory classification?
<ddaa> Was not, because that still need "precious" logic to work...
<lifeless> inventory is way back 
<ddaa> so... wrong solution... the right solution was to classify as non-source.
<lifeless> but the defaults were older still
<lifeless> and no, classifiying as non-source doesn't fix anything.
<ddaa> it prevents the file from being commited
<lifeless> but not from overwriting a possible users file, and not from the user changing the naming methods, and not the naming methods for existing archives.
<ddaa> overwriting a possible user file: that's were the +conflict-file should trigger, not before
<ddaa> changing the naming method: that's exactly my point, if I say those are source, they should be archived and handled correctly.
<lifeless> ddaa: we're back full circle. 
<ddaa> lifeless: yes... I was expecting it...
<ddaa> so, you just need to special-case your code to say that .orig and .rej file cannot possibly be source, and if someone is perverse enough to actually use a .orig suffix for a real source file, then you're screwed.
<lifeless> well, I'm checking if thats what kdelibs do.
<lifeless> or if its a glitch they would rather forget.
* ddaa lights a notional candle and notionally prays
<ddaa> Tools that cause screwage are bad. Pyarch is bad for having a synchronous api, twisted is bad for causing other process handling schemes to break, sqlos is bad for having difficult thread safety problems, and tla is bad for messing around with .orig and .rej files.
<lifeless> congratulations, you have just channeled asuffield.
<lifeless> how do you feel?
<ddaa> bad
<ddaa> like the world is a big pile of steaming shit
<ddaa> if asuffield feels like that all the time, I understand he's generally unfriendly.
<ddaa> but I find the irony of it all funny :-D
* ddaa had blushed...
<lifeless> omg.
<lifeless> revision 1.1
<lifeless> date: 1998-06-03 21:04:23 +0000;  author: kulow;  state: Exp;
<lifeless> true LPGL version of libintl. I'm almost sure, that this will cause major
<lifeless> problems, but has one big advantage: we have no longer mixed licenses.
<lifeless> Anyway, I've added the .orig file, so in trouble, the user can copy the
<lifeless> .orig file back
<lifeless> ====
<lifeless> the kde folk overloaded .orig in their tree. 
* ddaa cackles
<lifeless> the first patch failure they get, they'd be hosed.
<lifeless> then 25 days later, they nuke it.
<lifeless> ----------------------------
<lifeless> revision 1.2
<lifeless> date: 1998-06-28 22:18:05 +0000;  author: garbanzo;  state: dead;  lines: +0 -0
<lifeless> *.orig and *.new don't really belong in here, and they're not being used
<lifeless> anyways, so I'd just as soon sweep em into the Attic.
<lifeless> ----------------------------
<lifeless> ok, time to teach cscvs that .orig and .rej should be ignored.
* ddaa still thinks that's not the Right solution
<ddaa> <insert asuffield's rant about upstream being stupid and evil>
<ddaa> lifeless: Exceptions.RuntimeError, No CVS Commits have occured, cannot perform incremntal totla
<lifeless> ddaa: you know the right soluiton: alter tla to use ,,filename.{orig,rej}. update the move-conflictpatch files logic, update the default naming conventions.
<lifeless> do we want to do this for 1 repository ?
<lifeless> which 6 years ago for one month had a brain fart ?
<ddaa> lifeless: that's not the right solution, i expect that will hose emacs diff-mode which handles .rej files by (i suppose) guessing the patch target from the name of the rej.
<ddaa> and any other tool which does essentially the same thing.
<ddaa> Except, if the ,,filename.rej file is altered to be a proper patch.
<lifeless> ddaa: its the only solution that both prevents the user hosing their working tree and simultaneously allows them to put .orig and .rej files in the archive.
<lifeless> in short, this isn't a trivial problem, and asserting that tla should 'just leave the files alone' isn't sufficient to fix it.
<lifeless> your exception - the lastFoo method has failed to retrieve the incremental starting point.
<ddaa> I'm all in favor of letting the user hose the tree if the inventory is altered so .orig/.rej files are source. You know, the sharp knives / dangerous tools stance.
<lifeless> ddaa: we currently give people a bandsaw. And you want to make it worse ?
<lifeless> I'm fully in favour of powerful tools, and *should they need to be* dangerous ones.
<ddaa> Same thing as I said before. There should be something that is really a toolbox, and something that is really a user tool. The same tool cannot do both properly.
<lifeless> ah yes - cscvs.arch.findLastCSCVSCommit
<lifeless> that returned None, not the revision that was last commited to arch.
<ddaa> Yet, you are correct that this discussion is not very relevant, since existing tools and practices effectively route most people around the problematic use cases.
<lifeless> you should be able to just import it and execute it to see what the results are.
<ddaa> ah... my fault... last time I tried to sync I had not set the syncingapproved and it nukedtargets then crashed because of the locked sqlite db.
<ddaa> (which was locked because the previous run crashed on taxi.py)
<ddaa> It's tricky to get that thing to run.
<BradB> sabdfl: wasn't the adding of comments to a bug already working? i thought it may have been but it isn't anymore.
<sabdfl> BradB: might have been broken with the skinning
<sabdfl> underlying code might still work
<sabdfl> check for a BugMessage addform
<sabdfl> BradB: could you focus on email for this week?
<sabdfl> i'll keep cleaning up the basics
<sabdfl> sorry, got a bit lost on the artwork today
<sabdfl> but i spent a lot of time on it over the weekend
<BradB> sabdfl: that was my intent, so the first thing that seemed needing email notification was adding of comments.
<BradB> but adding of comments doesn't work.
<sabdfl> ah :-)
<BradB> i also fixed subscriptions earlier, because notifications are pretty useless if people aren't able to subscribe. :)
<sabdfl> BradB: i think they *do* work but the form is messed up
<BradB> yeah, that's why i asked here next
<BradB> hm
<BradB> fixed.
<ddaa> lifeless: portd/JobStrategy.py, line 180 in getCVSTempRepoDirPath
<ddaa> return os.path.join(self.getWorkingDir(self.aJob,self.dir), "cvs_temp
<ddaa> exceptions.AttributeError: 'CVSStrategy' object has no attribute 'dir'
<ddaa> I'm going to bed now.
<ddaa> Just pointing out the problem. If you do not have the time to fix it, I'll do it tomorrow.
<sabdfl> cheers guys, launch day tomorrow, need some sleep
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixed adding comments to bugs (patch-634)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: skip over .rej and .orig files in CVS repositories (patch-33)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: api update to latest cscvs (patch-60)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: restore setting the cscvs tree's logger (patch-61)
<stub> stub@belch ~ $ tla -V
<stub> tla tla-1.2-4 from regexps.com
<stub> Copyright 2003 Tom Lord
<stub> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.
<stub> There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A
<stub> PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<stub> Report bugs to lord@emf.net.
<stub> # automatically generated release id (by arch-buildpackage)
<stub> tla-1.2-4
<stub> lifeless: Before I go chasing why things are screwed at my end, is that correct?
<lifeless> thats the standard ubuntu or debian build
<lifeless> we are generally using integration, but - whats the problem ?
<lifeless> (Is it the one I mailed you back about already?)
<stub> The one I mailed you about (I think you were confused by by mail client helpfully word wrapping). But I'm getting the same error in launchpad, so something has changed between the last patch I committed yesterday and this morning. I was checking if a package upgrade had bit me without me realizing.
<lifeless> the (null)/ bit in your log was definately wrong
<jblack> what tla are you using? 
<lifeless> that (null) will cause the lookup for the signing rule to fail.
<lifeless> do you see the same (null)/category--branch--version--patch-level in the launchpad corrupt checksum ?
<lifeless> jblack: 1.2-4 - ubunut standard
<lifeless> (where that (null) is, should have been the archive name - 'stuard.bishop@canonical.com')
<jblack> Yeah.
* jblack looks up bofh...
<jblack> Cosmic rays, stub.
<jblack> More seriously, very weird. Can I see the log? 
<stub> lifeless: No - there is no null in the launchpad one.
<lifeless> stub: eek.
<lifeless> but its also not got the gpg lines around it ?
* lifeless hands over to jblack, as he's flat out
<jblack> First time I've heard of anything like this. Nothing even close.
<jblack> tla bombs if it can't figure out the version involved.
<lifeless> jblack: try 'tla init-tree', 'tla import -S $fqversion'
<lifeless> then  check checksum in the base-0
<stub> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<stub> Hash: SHA1
<stub> Signature-for: stuart.bishop@canonical.com/cookiecrumbler--canonical--1.2--patch-3
<stub> md5 log b42f0da30042d2c99a3492293a5a7fb7
<stub> md5 cookiecrumbler--canonical--1.2--patch-3.patches.tar.gz aedf797c0b7536fd7043076990b4acd2
<stub> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<stub> Version: GnuPG v1.2.4 (GNU/Linux)
<stub> iD8DBQFBZqpZAfqZj7rGN0oRAtcHAJ9nvP5ql3gzm9lwsMuc9n9TQZk7fACfSBDT
<stub> vfPyu0fhr2x2+FVK3IGUeDU=
<stub> =Kcvn
<stub> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<lifeless> I advised stuart to use the normal way which is 'tla init-tree $fqversion' ; 'tla import -S'
<stub> That is the checksum from a project I am sure hasn't been touched since it was working. Same error, so either my tla is screwed or I've screwed my config and don't remember doing it.
<lifeless> stub: that looks fine syntax wise.
<lifeless> cat $thatfile | gpg --verify-files -
<jblack> my patch-log looks right for init-tree $fqv ; tla import -S 
<lifeless> it's signature-for line does not have (null)/.. ?
<jblack> Though I'm using a newer gpg of course.
<jblack> pardon, newer tla.
<jblack> I didn't make a signed (duh) making
<lifeless> jblack: hang on.
<lifeless> 'init-tree $fqv ; tla import -S ' is known good
<lifeless> its 'init tree'; 'tla import -S $fqversion' that is suspect
<lifeless> stub: did that cat work ?
<jblack> since when does import -S take an option ? 
<lifeless> year 0
<jblack> Doesn't improt here.
<jblack> Doesn't improt here. "tla init-tree; tla import -S this--that--0" 
<jblack> reports no patchlog. 
<lifeless> but its not the recommended way because things between init-tree and import need the patch-log dir etc
<jblack> and import -S doesn't take a fqvn argument.
<lifeless> heh, well stub got a bad checksum in the archive.
<jblack> Just checked the code.
<lifeless> tla import [options]  [[archive] /version] 
<lifeless> is the help.
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: The cat worked
<jblack> I can't reproduce his behavior here.
<lifeless> ok, stub, now cat your ~/.arch-params/stuart@canonical.com.check file
<jblack> not with my tla-dev, anyways
<stub> I'm doing a tla get from rocketfuel@canonical.com-SOURCE - this should confirm if I have a corrupted archive or not.
<lifeless> stub: hang on
<lifeless> please
<lifeless> lets work through this methodically.
<lifeless> doing a get from -SOURCE *will not work*.
<lifeless> you are thrashing, which helps noone.
<lifeless> stub: so, please cat that file.
<stub> I don't have a stuart@canonicalcom.check - just an =default.check. It contails just 'gnome-gpg --clearsign'
<lifeless> stub: ok, thats not what we recommend.
<lifeless> but, we can test if its working
<lifeless> in fact.
<lifeless> thats your problem.
<lifeless> your default *check file* is *signing*.
<lifeless> which will never work.
<lifeless> the check file should be something like
<lifeless> tla-gpg-check gpg_command="gpg --verify-files -q --no-show-notation --batch --no-tty " 2>&1 | grep "^gpg: Good signature from" 1>&2
<lifeless> with extra params if you are checking a specific archive to restrict the keys that can be used.
<stub> Sorry - wrong file
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp $ cat ~/.arch-params/signing/=default.check
<stub> #!/bin/sh
<stub> tmp=$(mktemp tla-gpgout.XXXXXX)
<stub> if ! gpg --batch --verify 1>"$tmp" 2>&1; then
<stub>     cat "$tmp"
<stub>     exit 1
<stub> fi
<stub> rm -f "$tmp"
<lifeless> omg
<lifeless> where did you get that from ?
<jblack> probably me
<stub> Yu
<stub> p
<jblack> which goes all the way back to the orignal recommendations of keychecking.
<lifeless> sh ~/.arch-params/signing/\=default.check <good checksum file>
<stub> Anyway - I just checked our a revision from chinstrap and things look to be working fine. I think my archive is screwed.
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> thats
<lifeless> sh ~/.arch-params/signing/\=default.check <  'good checksum file'
<lifeless> that will succeed or fail
<lifeless> (good checksum file in your archive, obviously)
<stub> sh ~/.arch-params/signing/\=default.check < /home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-271/checksum
<stub> Works fine
<lifeless> try this
<lifeless> tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub> $ tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub> ********************************
<stub> INVALID CHECKSUM FILE SYNTAX FOR REVISION!
<stub>   archive: stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub>   checksum file: checksum
<stub> ********************************
<stub> trouble reading checksum file for stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<lifeless> ok, can you paste the checksum file please
<stub> stub@belch ~/launchpad/launchpad $ cat  /home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-271/checksum-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<stub> Hash: SHA1
<stub> Signature-for: stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub> md5 log bf098182919c00fb76eabd690f0ea426
<stub> md5 launchpad--devel--0--patch-271.patches.tar.gz 0550eecf8e2860babf1d61e55a80f649
<stub> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<stub> Version: GnuPG v1.2.4 (GNU/Linux)
<stub> iD8DBQFBc4BCAfqZj7rGN0oRAk3xAKCDHHaHsMG5bl9Ke34kRO+/GBvX9wCeIXRE
<stub> 0gqPzMMbxHymwpMYmu5tMKo=
<stub> =yr2h
<stub> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<stub> stub@belch ~/launchpad/launchpad $ cat  /home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-271/checksum | gpg --verify-files -
<stub> gpg: Signature made Mon 18 Oct 2004 18:35:14 EST using DSA key ID BAC6374A
<stub> gpg: Good signature from "Stuart Bishop <stuart@stuartbishop.net>"
<stub> gpg:                 aka "Stuart Bishop <zen@shangri-la.dropbear.id.au>"
<stub> gpg:                 aka "Stuart Bishop (dropbear.id.au Domain Admin) <hostmaster@dropbear.id.au>"
<stub> gpg:                 aka "Stuart Bishop (Work) <stuart.b@commonground.com.au>"
<stub> gpg:                 aka "Stuart Bishop (Work) <stuart.bishop@canonical.com>"
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> nm
<lifeless> that looks fine to me
<lifeless> jblack: can you see anything?
<jblack> lets md5 the files, and see which one mismatches.
<jblack> maybe its a doublecacherev or something.
<lifeless> nah
<lifeless> that would spit out a different error
<lifeless> stub: can you try patch-270
<lifeless> please ?
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp $ md5sum /home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-271/checksum 3fef8a3397c50797399d9a7956df99a9  /home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-271/checksum
<lifeless> just cat-archive-log ... patch-270
<jblack> invalid syntax...
<stub> yup
<lifeless> stub: works ?
<stub> No - invaid revision name error
<lifeless> tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> stub@belch ~/launchpad/launchpad $ tla cat-archive-log launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> ********************************
<stub> INVALID CHECKSUM FILE SYNTAX FOR REVISION!
<stub>   archive: stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub>   checksum file: checksum
<stub> ********************************
<stub> trouble reading checksum file for stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<lifeless> ok that works for me on chinstrap.
<lifeless> so its /not/ a f*cked archive.
<lifeless> its almost certainly a f*cked gpg check rule
<stub> I havn't mirrored it since it was working
<lifeless> patch-270 is on chinstrap.
<jblack>           else if (file_contents && arch_pfs_memoize_checksum_file (arch->arch.name,
<jblack> arch->arch.official_name, revision, file_contents))
<jblack>           else if (file_contents && arch_pfs_memoize_checksum_file (arch->arch.name,
<jblack> arch->arch.official_name, revision, file_contents))
<lifeless> which is why I asked you to check it. :)
<stub> And the gpg check rule works file if I checkout someone elses stuff from chinstrap
<lifeless> ls ~/.arch-params/signing
<jblack> so arch_pfs_memoize_checksum_file is returning 1.
<stub> stub@belch ~/launchpad/launchpad $ ls -al ~/.arch-params/signing/
<stub> total 28
<stub> drwxr-xr-x    2 stub     stub         4096 2004-10-19 14:54 .
<stub> drwx------    4 stub     stub         4096 2004-09-23 05:02 ..
<stub> -rwxr-xr-x    1 stub     stub           22 2004-10-19 15:03 =default
<stub> -rwxr-xr-x    1 stub     stub          131 2004-10-19 15:03 =default.check
<stub> -rw-r--r--    1 stub     stub           28 2004-09-23 05:04 stuart.bishop@canonical.com-MIRROR
<stub> -rw-------    1 stub     stub          183 2004-10-19 14:54 tla-gpgout.IYPB0S
<stub> -rw-------    1 stub     stub          183 2004-10-19 14:53 tla-gpgout.OxzwWn
<lifeless> stub: try this.
<lifeless> tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com-MIRROR/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<lifeless> if that works, your local disk has gone wonky in some respect.
<lifeless> if that doesn't work, its almost certainly gpg related, and we can check by making your check script a no-op.
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp/foo $ tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com-MIRROR/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> Revision: launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> Archive: stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> Creator: Stuart Bishop <stuart.bishop@canonical.com>
<stub> Date: Mon Oct 18 16:49:54 EST 2004
<stub> Standard-date: 2004-10-18 06:49:54 GMT
<stub> Modified-files: lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py
<stub>     lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/nicole/database.py
<stub>     lib/canonical/librarian/storage.py
<stub>     lib/canonical/lucille/TagFiles.py test_on_merge.py
<stub> New-patches: stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<lifeless> ok, this is kinda weird.
<stub> Summary: Tabnanny putting on her jackboots for the whitespace impared
<stub> Keywords:
<stub> I also just created a fresh archive locally and it is working fine for some simple tests.
<jblack> lifeless: arch_pfs_memoize_checksum_file is failing one of two regexes. 
<stub> You want I tar up my archive and email it to you?
<lifeless> stub: I'd like you do copy down the checksum file from patch-270 on chinstrap, and compare it locally.
<lifeless> I have to leave shortly for the stug group I'm talking at tonight.
<lifeless> so mailing to me won't do you much good.
<lifeless> jblack: yeah
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp/foo $ scp chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com:/home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-270/checksum checksum270.chinstrap
<stub> checksum                                      100%  434     0.4KB/s   00:00
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp/foo $ diff checksum270.chinstrap /home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/patch-270/checksum
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp/foo $
<stub> They are identical
<lifeless> ok, now that is plain old bizarre
<stub> Brought to you by the user who first broke star-merge :-)
<lifeless> jblack: can you please follow this through ?
<jblack> I can try, but I'm rather lost.
<lifeless> ok, summary:
<lifeless> he can't access the revision ...-patch-270
<lifeless> locallay
<jblack> but he can remotely.
<lifeless> but he can when he does it via -MIRROR
<lifeless> and the checksum is identical
<lifeless> we haven't had stub cross-check the md5s in the checksum against the files on disc.
<lifeless> (stub can you do that now)
<stub> I would qualify that to 'I can't access any of the revisions or branches I have tried in that archive'
<stub> launchpad--devel--0, cookiecrumbler--canonical--, etc.
<jblack> stub: can we disclude obvious stuff, like you haven't played with permissions? 
<stub> Permissions on the archive look fine and I havn't messed with them
<lifeless> in fact there is an interesting idea, stub if you have sshd running, you could register the local archive via sftp and see if that fixes it.
<stub> And I have disk space
<stub> Nope - I get the same checksum error if I access it via sftp
<jblack> Its failing on either the revision, or on the official_archive search.
<jblack> could it be that the checksum is saying its for a different archive than the name the archive is registered as? 
<stub> stub@belch ~ $ tla register-archive stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP sftp://localhost/home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> stub@belch ~ $ cd tmp
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp $ tla get stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP/launchpad--devel--0
<stub> Password:
<stub> * ensuring library has stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP/launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub> ********************************
<stub> INVALID CHECKSUM FILE SYNTAX FOR REVISION!
<stub>   archive: stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP
<stub>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub>   checksum file: checksum
<stub> ********************************
<stub> trouble reading checksum file for stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP/launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp $ 
<lifeless> stub, please stay with the cat-archive-log ....-patch-270 as the test
<lifeless> as 270 is known good, 271 isn't.
<lifeless> you may have several things wrong.
<jblack> For your mirror, what is =meta-info/name ? 
<stub> stub@belch ~/tmp $ tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com-SFTP/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> Password:
<stub> ********************************
<stub> INVALID CHECKSUM FILE SYNTAX FOR REVISION!
<stub>   archive: stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP
<stub>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub>   checksum file: checksum
<stub> ********************************
<stub> trouble reading checksum file for stuart.bishop@canonical.com-SFTP/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> jblack: My mirror on chinstrap you mean?
<lifeless> jblack: very interesting that sftp access to the local one also fails.
<jblack> lifeless: Yeah.
<lifeless> so the same code path, with the two archives, fails.
<lifeless> and the checksum files are the same.
<lifeless> I'll butt out now.
<jblack> To restate, he can get from his mirror, but not from his original archive.
<lifeless> following the tla code is probably the right thing. :0
<jblack> stub: =meta-info/name for both, please
<lifeless> jblack is there a tla command to show that?
<lifeless> tla meta-info-file or something right ?
<jblack> not listed in the help. 
<stub> Am I supposed to have ~/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/=meta-info ? If so, that might be the problem.
<jblack> I seem to remember that ddaa uses something with pyarch though...
<jblack> there's a cmd-archive-meta-info.c
<lifeless> stub: erm YES YOU ARE
<stub> lifeless: Ok. Then we have found the cause. It aint there.
<lifeless> stub: copy the \=meta-info dir from chinstrap to yours
<jblack> lifeless: And that's why the regex fails. :) 
<lifeless> then remove the single file called 'master'
<lifeless> sorry, 'mirror'
<lifeless> jblack: yup.
<lifeless> what a mindblowing bad error-report from tla.
<jblack> Oh, I don't think so.
<jblack> Well, yeah.
<lifeless> yeah, that should be 'corrupt arhcive' right from the get go.
<jblack> But a reasonable screw up. The only way for =meta-info not to be there is for someone or something to rm it.
<stub> Should I nuke the mirror file in there on my local copy?
<lifeless> ack on the screwup bit.
<lifeless> stub: yes, only in the local copy
<lifeless> don't alter anything on chinstrap
<stub> stub@belch ~ $ tla cat-archive-log stuart.bishop\@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> Revision: launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> Archive: stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> Creator: Stuart Bishop <stuart.bishop@canonical.com>
<stub> Date: Mon Oct 18 16:49:54 EST 2004
<stub> Standard-date: 2004-10-18 06:49:54 GMT
<stub> Modified-files: lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py
<stub>     lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/nicole/database.py
<stub>     lib/canonical/librarian/storage.py
<stub>     lib/canonical/lucille/TagFiles.py test_on_merge.py
<stub> New-patches: stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-270
<stub> Summary: Tabnanny putting on her jackboots for the whitespace impared
<stub> Keywords:
<lifeless> yay
<stub> I suspect I should rsync from chinstrap to ensure nothing else is missing?
<lifeless> stub: check the new imports and so on.
* jblack grumbles something about "Don't go into archive dirs and changing/removing files"
<lifeless> no, don't
<lifeless> that will bring across archive lock dirs
<lifeless> any imports/commits during this period, you should check the checksums for (null)
<lifeless> if they have (null) replace it with the archive name, and regenerate the gpg signature around it
<jblack> just make sure you have name and signed-archive in =meta-info on both.
<lifeless> jblack can help if you need ot do that
<jblack> lifless: Oh, and that explains the (null) too.
<lifeless> exactly
<lifeless> permitting that in the first place is a major bug IMO
<jblack> I've already got up a postit to do more =meta-info checks
<stub> I'm not worried about recent commits or anything, since none of them worked :-) More that whatever nuked =meta-info might have nuked bits and pieces elsewhere (although I supposed the checksums should see to that now they are working)
<jblack> stub: Ok. Cheat.
<jblack> steal tla's archive check script.
<jblack> That will sanity check the archive. 
<jblack> =gpgcheck.awk or somesuch.
<lifeless> that doesn't check the archive tough IIRC - it only checks for gpg issues
<lifeless> wouldn't have helped here.
<jblack> it doesn't check md5s? 
<jblack> sure doesn't.
<lifeless> no, its a wrapper script.
<jblack> Oh. I know. :) 
<jblack> really lazy way.
<stub> Hmm... the most reasonable explanation for it missing is my fingers slipping when I was removing branches trying to get my import working nicely (although I can't think how I managed to only remove a single file rather than the entire damn archive)
<jblack> try a get on every branch in your archive.
<lifeless> omg StringIO is slow
<jblack> mkdir test; cd test; tla abrowse stuart.bishop@canonical.com | grep -- --.*-- | xargs -n1 tla get
<stub> lifeless: You know about cStringIO ?
<stub> jblack: ta. I didn't want to have to figure that out myself :-)
<lifeless> stub: nope faster I presume ?
<jblack> if any of the gets fail, then we'll fix it. If not, you're gtg
<stub> lifeless: Yes - part of the standard library. Doesn't handle unicode strings though.
<lifeless> how much faster?
<jblack> While you're getting, I'm going to hit the local denny's for coffee and a burger, ok? 
<stub> Lots and lots faster
<stub> (thats a technical term)
<jblack> like x86 over os x faster ? 
<lifeless> lots n lots daddy
<stub> Just use 'from cStringIO import StringIO' instead of 'from StringIO import StringIO'
<jblack> stub: if you have a problem doing those gets, send email to jblackphone@linuxguru.net with a short ( <100 character) message ? 
<stub> Gets all ran fine except for one dummy branch I created to to help diagnose the problem, now nuked.
<jblack> ok. then you're cleared for flight
<ddaa> Hello launchers.
<Kinnison> Morning
<carlos> morning
<Kinnison> Morning sabdfl 
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> lifeless: around?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:sabdfl] : lunchpad: home of the sandwich artists | fogo na bomba | "qorking along happily, egged on by SteveA"
<Kinnison> mmmm eggs
<sabdfl> arch help, anyone?
<sabdfl> ddaa?
<Kinnison> is it scary stuff, or might I be able to help?
<sabdfl> scary stuff
<sabdfl> signature and checksum failures
<Kinnison> merfle
* ..[topic/#launchpad:sabdfl] : lunchpad: home of the sandwich artists | fogo na bomba | "qorking along happily, with SteveA egging us on"
<sabdfl> Kinnison: is your "drop my changes rather than everyone elses changes" star-merge script on the wiki?
<sabdfl> has it been blessed by an arch god?
<Kinnison> no and no
<sabdfl> 'k
<Kinnison> a version which doesn't automatically check for conflicts is in launchpad/utilities/arch/dsilvers
<Kinnison> but it is not blessed
<sabdfl> isn't the default in launhcpad now to refuse commit if you have .orig or .rej lying around?
<Kinnison> one of stub or spiv was playing with that. I don't know if they committed it
<Kinnison> unrecognized ^.*(\.orig|\.rej)$
<Kinnison> Looks like it is in
<stub> Not me - I don't know arch that well
<Kinnison> Today, I will be mostly generating override files
<sabdfl> morning stub
<ddaa> sabdfl: I, jblack and bob2 are just out of team meeting.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> we have.... limi arch problems!
<limi> yay!
<sabdfl> he was using tla 1.2.0 on ppc, now upgraded to 1.2.1
<jblack> limi! There you are. I have more questions for you on that subject.
<sabdfl> just tagging off lp--devel--0 is failing
<sabdfl> with checksum errors, inode errors, signature verification errors, it's a mess
<sabdfl> have blown away the revision library
<jblack> Really.
* ddaa suggests using 1.2.2rc2 that's definitely what works best
<sabdfl> and tagged off launchpad--devel--0 into an entirely new branch, and even that did not work
<ddaa> it's not official by any mean, but it's the best release around.
<sabdfl> it's not available for ppc afaik
<jblack> sabdfl: It builds on ppc.
<jblack> but that probably won't fix these problems. 
<jblack> Lets hit it a step at a time. 
<jblack> limi, are you here? 
<limi> yup
<jblack> Which archive is this you're having problems with? Yours, or rocketfuel's ? 
<limi> how can I find out? :)
<jblack> by telling me which one you're trying to get from. 
* ddaa leaves the matter in jblack's competent hands, but will be monitoring.
<sabdfl> i did tla tag -S rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 a.l@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel2--0
<sabdfl> to get a brand new branch that limi could work on without disturbing previous branches
<limi> and error msg is:
<sabdfl> it failed
<limi> INVALID SIGNATURE ON REVISION!
<limi>   archive: rocketfuel@canonical.com
<limi>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-248
<limi>   checksum file: checksum
<sabdfl> last night, we were getting similar messages on the old branch too, during star-merge
<jblack> sabdfl: You were tagging in limi's archive? Are you guys in the same place or something, or did you mirror him and then drop the mirror file? 
<sabdfl> jblack: i'm sitting next to him, typing on his computer
<jblack> Ok. Maybe his signature checker is wrong. 
<jblack> first, can he get from rocketfuel, such as "tla get rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0" ? 
<sabdfl> works for about 280 patches, then fails?
<jblack> would you remember the patchnumber? 
<limi> trying to do it again with 1.2.1 now, seems to get further
<jblack> Ok. To what revision in 1.2.1 ?
<limi> still working
<sabdfl> ok, seems to have got as far as starting to do the patches this time
<sabdfl> 1.2.1 seems better than 1.2.0
* jblack smiles happily hearing that.
<sabdfl> jblack: what's the latest public release of tla?
<jblack> There's two, the one I did, and then the one Tom did.
<jblack> The lastest one I made was 1.2.2rc2
<sabdfl> and toms?
<jblack> his hosed 1.2.1
<ddaa> there are two 1.2.1, jblack's, on tom's. jblack's is the good one.
<jblack> There's a big problem in his 1.2.1. He took some patches that weren't ready yet that is a bit too severe with truncated checksums. 
* jblack waves to lifeless. 
<jblack> limi: still getting? 
<ddaa> so, current sane tla = 1.2.2rc2
<sabdfl> jblack: so if limi is using 1.2.1 which version of 1.2.1 is he using?
<sabdfl> and why do we only have 1.2 in warty?
<limi> jblack: still getting
<jblack> Yeah. There's a small bug in 1.2.2rc2, but it only affects 10% of the people in 10% of the time, and in a safe way.
<jblack> sabdfl: I'll defer to lifeless on that.
<jblack> Actually, I won't.
<ddaa> sabdfl: probably because asuffield, who is the debian maintainer, tracks tom.
<jblack> Lifeless and I are avoiding a power struggle with Tom.
<jblack> The arch release process is just starting to get going again.
<jblack> If we start pushing a fork, we throw everything back into chaos.
<sabdfl> ok, we're still going to do a public integration / community  build right?
<sabdfl> as discussed?
<jblack> I've still got plans for that, yes. 
<sabdfl> spiv: around?
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Just waking up, yeah.
<jblack> And I'll act on that if you wish, but my recommendation is to wait about 3 weeks, and give the new merge process a fair shot.
<sabdfl> this came in last night, was it from you?
<sabdfl> @@ -132,7 +135,8 @@
<sabdfl>          return {
<sabdfl>              'id': personID,
<sabdfl>              'displayname': displaynameOrig,
<sabdfl> -            'emailaddresses': list(emailAddresses)
<sabdfl> +            'emailaddresses': list(emailAddresses),
<sabdfl> +            'salt': saltFromDigest(sshaDigestedPassword),
<sabdfl>          }
<sabdfl>      def changePassword(self, loginID, sshaDigestedPassword,
<sabdfl> jblack: if there's a new merge process let's pursue that
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Yep.
<jblack> Yes sir. I'll make sure you're up to date as to how its working out.
<sabdfl> but i'm losing patience with tom w.r.t. arch, and am starting to think it's inevitable that we put out a regular release
<sabdfl> a little competition is healthy, as you've seen
<ddaa> it's not making any public progress yet, but it's not right time to step out with a new integration branch. That could be perceived as sabotage.
<limi> (still patching)
<ddaa> sabdfl++
<stub> Is the existing arch community large enough that its perceptions actually matter?
<sabdfl> ddaa: yes, and has to be handled carefully, but tla has stagnated and unless this new process gets it going i'll risk that perception in favour of actually getting the tool usable
<jblack> sabdfl: I'm agree with you. But the timing isn't quite right. If we push at this exact moment, we may not carry the community with us, and then you're paying for a lot of development you could otherwise get for free.
<sabdfl> spiv: where is the salt getting used?
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: It's handed back to the XML-RPC caller.
<sabdfl> jblack: understood, keep me posted
<sabdfl> spiv: why?
(spiv/#launchpad) I added it there to be consistent the return value from everywhere else.
<sabdfl> we should never expose salt
<ddaa> stub: i'm not sure what you mean. Tla is defined by what tom puts on gnu.org. And gets some non-trivial public coverage.
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: The salt is the only way the caller can generate a matching digest.
<sabdfl> SteveA and i discussed this at length and agreed to change the protocol
<sabdfl> the caller should not be generating the digest
<sabdfl> the caller gives credentials (username, password) and you then calculate the match yourself
(spiv/#launchpad) Then the caller needs to send the password cleartext.
(spiv/#launchpad) I'm happy for that to change, but it's the first I've heard of it :)
(spiv/#launchpad) It'll also need changes on Roche's end.
<sabdfl> spiv: either use tls, or public key encrypt the credentials in transit, at your option, but don't expose the salt
<sabdfl> i nearly fell off my chair when i realised we were passing the salt around
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'm not sure why exposing the salt is such a big problem?
<sabdfl> spiv: salt is there as a last-minute defense
<sabdfl> no sense in giving it away
<jblack> limi: still going ?
<limi> just finished
<jblack> so you're good? 
<limi> * Made cached revision of  alexander.limi@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel2--0--base-0 
<jblack> Ok. Are you using libraries? 
<sabdfl> spiv: your other option is to store the username and password in the clear
<limi> "How can I find out?"
<jblack> If not, we should set you up with sparse greedy libraries. That'll speed you up dramatically.
<limi> :] 
<sabdfl> then to generate a random salt for every connection
<sabdfl> pass that salt to them
<sabdfl> have them also generate a salt
<limi> I think I am running greedy sparse
<stub> ddaa: Let me put it this way - if arch split into gnu-arch and sane-arch, and worst case every arch user outside of cononical stuck with gnu-arch, would sane-arch still attract more users over the long term? If sane-arch actually has a measurable uptake (unlike gnu-arch), it will smother it. I suspect a split might encourage new people to come over to arch (or refugees from arch comming back).
(dilys/#launchpad) Bug 1918 resolved: implement XML-RPC authentication server
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1918
<sabdfl> then they send you their salt plus the digest of credentials and both salts
<jblack> type tla my-revision-library. Do you get a directory? 
<ddaa> jblack: sabdfl rm'ed the lib because they had a inode corruption errors.
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: I'm not sure that a salt from both ends makes sense there -- surely in that case the salt is only good to protect against replay attacks?
<limi> $ tla my-revision-library
<limi> $ tla my-revision-library
<limi>  /opt/local/bin/revision-library
<limi>  /Users/limi/Work/Canonical/revision-library
<sabdfl> spiv: user generates own salt to reduce dictionary attacks by man in the middle
<jblack> Ok. for both of those, type "tla library-config <dirname>"
<jblack> And just to make sure, neither of those are on nfs, right? 
<ddaa> stub: you only want to make a split if the company is willing to invest a substantial amount of the arch team time into developing it.
<sabdfl> say a mitm send you a carefully crafted salt, which when used as a salt will in fact expose the credentials
<ddaa> st
<sabdfl> you generate your own random salt
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: That's sounding excessively complex for note enough gain to me... we should just go for ssl/tls in that case.
<sabdfl> that way you *know* your credentials are never exposed
<ddaa> stub: besides it's probably better to avoid such a solution as long as possible.
<limi> * library /Users/limi/Work/Canonical/revision-library
<limi> greedy? yes
<limi> sparse? yes
<sabdfl> spiv: i'm not telling you what to do, just telling you what your options are
<limi> $ tla library-config /opt/local/bin/revision-library
<limi> tla: indicated library is not on library path
<limi>   dir /opt/local/bin/revision-library
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Sure.  Just giving my opinion on the options :)
<sabdfl> thawte.com school of cryptography
<jblack> LOL! I suppose you would an authority. :) 
(spiv/#launchpad) SSL would be easy to do on the server end.  I'm not sure how easy it is to do on the client end with out-of-the-box xmlrpclib, but I'm sure it can be done.
<ddaa> jblack: a signing authority in that case :-P
<jblack> limi: Sorry. Missed your answer. 
<jblack> Ok. I suggest going to sparse greedy libraries.
<jblack> and I'd remove the library that doesn't exist as well.
<jblack> tla library-config --sparse /Users/limi/Work/Canonical/revision-library
<jblack> tla my-revision-library -d /opt/local/bin/revision-library
<ddaa> jblack: the lib was already greedy sparse :-)
<jblack> and now it'll be extra sparse! 
<jblack> (sorry limi. Getting tired on this side) 
<limi> thanks, seems things are under control again
<jblack> Ok. 
<jblack> You know how to reach me for emergencies? 
* ddaa missed what was done to fix the checksum errors
<jblack> he went from 1.2.0 to 1.2.1, and the problem magically disapeared.
<jblack> just as a reminder, if you need to reach me during an emergency, send a short ( < 100 character) email to jblackphone@linuxguru.net
<jblack> chances are good (but not 1.0) that I'll respond. 
<ddaa> duh!
<ddaa> That code cannot possibly work for syncs!!!
<ddaa> lifeless_: CSCVSStrategy.sync is emphy
<ddaa> is that normal, or is that result of some error?
<limi> jblack: thanks
<ddaa> How can syncs possibly work if the .dir, .aJob and .logger instance variables are not set?
<limi> ddaa: we also blew away my entire local setup before upgrading to 1.2.1
<ddaa> lifeless_: I'm going to examine the history, but you might save me some time.
<ddaa> limi: next time you have some time, upgrade to 1.2.2rc2, it's significantly better in the error reporting dept.
<limi> well, I tend to stick to what's available in my ports tree
<limi> compiling arch was non-trivial the last time I tried it
<ddaa> ha... OS X.. last time I looked (back in the texmacs days) compiling random unix stuff just did not work. The build system apparently required some black magic...
<ddaa> Since that, I no longer buy it when someon says "osx is just a bsd variant"
<ddaa> in my experience it's a horribly mutilated bsd variant if anything
<ddaa> (but maybe the situation have improved)
<ddaa> *has improved
<sabdfl> what's the shell magic to say "if there's a .rej or .orig file"?
<limi> it has
<limi> only arch that doesn't build ;)
<Kinnison> FOO=`find . -name "*.rej" -o -name "*.orig"`
<ddaa> sabdfl: you prolly want something along "tla inventory -b | egrep -e '\.(rej|orig)$''
<Kinnison> if [ "x$FOO" = "x" ] ; then
<Kinnison>  # no .rej or .orig
<Kinnison> else
<ddaa> Kinnison: no find, tla inventory
<Kinnison>  # some .rej or .orig
<Kinnison> fi
<Kinnison> ddaa: feh; no context == generic answer :-)
<ddaa> sabdfl: unless that's one of those trees where rejects are classified as unrecognized, spiv did that to launchpad at a point.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: thanks
<ddaa> I dunno if it was reverted.
<sabdfl> so find doesn't give a useful exit code?
<ddaa> In that case it would be "tla inventory -u" instead of -b
<ddaa> sabdfl: egrep does, and tla inventory saves you the traversal of {arch}
<ddaa> just "tla inventory" w/o option would do it as well in your case.
<ddaa> if tla inventory -b | egrep -e '\.(rej|orig)$ ; then <rejects> ; else <no rejects> ; fi
<ddaa> ooops
<ddaa> if tla inventory | egrep -e '\.(rej|orig)$' ; then <rejects> ; else <no rejects> ; fi
* ddaa realizes he was probably inaccurate with this statement about not traversing {arch}
<sabdfl> does make check give a useful result code?
<ddaa> Yes, pqm relies on it.
<limi> stub: how do I set up the plpython stuff?
<sabdfl> stub, BradB|away: we've got limi up again but can't test anything till we get plpython running
<sabdfl> on macosx
<sabdfl> any tips?
<limi> i guess we need to rebuild postgres
<limi> with python support
<Kinnison> comment it out of the makefile
<Kinnison> they're not *needed* for now IIRC
<sabdfl> what was the resolution for finding a python apt_pkg on macosx?
<carlos> sabdfl: fink.sf.net
<sabdfl> carlos: thanks
<sabdfl> limi: can you look for python-apt on fink?
<stub> Running the makefile with the plpython commented out should work - it just means some database constraints won't exist atm.
<limi> I need to install fink then - but, sure
<stub> I'd suggest seeing if DarwinPorts (which I think limi is already running) has the python stuff though - I never had much success with fink's postgresql stuff (it never got out of unstable for a start)
<limi> I tried, only found the ruby bindings in DP
<sabdfl> stub: we found an apt in darwin ports, not sure if that has hte python-apt module
* limi is not a big fan of fink either
<stub> It would also be trivial to remove the dependancy on it at this stage - it just restricts us a bit in the future and means we will start having pl/sql code in the codebase
<sabdfl> plpython wasn't too hard
<limi> (if it works :)
<sabdfl> but it's python-apt which the soyuz guys use which we now need to solve
<stub> limi: What is the error message you get when it tries to run createlang? There is a chance it is installed and something else is going wrong
<sabdfl> could be permissions again, though limi is running pg_ctl start as his local user, so he should be postgres superuser too right?
<limi> createlang? haven't seen that error msg
<stub> darwinports seems setup to let you do everything as the localuser. 
* limi is downloading Fink to look for py-apt
<ddaa> Please someone who has access to the production database tell me the output of:
<stub> createlang is the command the makefile runs to make plpythonu available in the launchpad_test database. If the error message is from something else, it isn't a plpythonu problem
<ddaa> select name, cvsroot from sourcesource where name like 'zenity%' ;
<ddaa> and then "select * from sourcesource where name like 'zenity%'"
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa:  zenity-HEAD-import.job | http://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jdub/cvsballs/zenity.tar.bz2
<stub> zenity-HEAD-import.job | http://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jdub/cvsballs/zenity.tar.bz2
<ddaa> spiv: and what are all the fields?
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: More than I'd like to paste on IRC ;)
(spiv/#launchpad) privmsg?
<ddaa> spiv: then paste on jabber please
(spiv/#launchpad) Jabber, ok.
<ddaa> q
<Kinnison> ddaa: any idea how the backbuilder stuff is going?
<ddaa> abentley is using it for himself, but it's not being merged because it was not regression-tested.
<ddaa> And if/when it breaks, it would break silently and severely (data loss)
<Kinnison> merp
* ddaa is out for lunch
<sabdfl> what's the backbuilder?
<Kinnison> It an extension to allow tla to build patch-X from patch-(X+1) by reverse-application of patches
<Kinnison> AIUI
<ddaa> actually, from patch-(X+N) and even across version boundaries.
<ddaa> hairy, and in a critical part, so to be handled with extreme caution.
<ddaa> Kinnison: btw, what's "merp"?
<Kinnison> ddaa: it's a noise word
<Kinnison> ddaa: say it out loud with a high-pitched voice
<Kinnison> ddaa: Like 'meep' or 'erk' only different :-)
<sabdfl> carlos: any idea what to look for in fink for python-apt? is it in unstable only?
<carlos> sabdfl: no idea, I'm not using fink, I just know about it, sorry
* Kinnison loves approaching code the day after
* Kinnison deletes two pointless classes; alters the SQL views and merges all the publishing logic into one place
<sabdfl> the joy of sleep
<Kinnison> Indeed. This way there isn't pointlessly duplicated code
<Kinnison> and SourcePackagePublisher/BinaryPackagePublisher get collapsed into what was originally just a base class... Publisher
<Kinnison> (all in canonical.lucille of course)
<sabdfl> stub: do we want someone to be able to have multiple subscriptions to the same bug?
<sabdfl> watch / cc / ignore?
<sabdfl> i think we should make (bug, person) UNIQUE
<stub> That depends on the behaviour of 'cc'. If you have 'cc' and you automatically get the same behaviour as 'watch' as well, then yes.
<Kinnison> what is the difference between watch and cc?
<stub> (erm... yes... make it unique)
<stub> My interpretation is that watch makes the bugs appear on your reports (when they exist. The dashboard, 'my bugs' etc.). CC means you get emailed about all changes to that bug.
<Kinnison> Can someone else add you to CC without necessarily knowing you're watching the bug?
<sabdfl> we could define the apropraite behaviour
* Kinnison is concerned that while they have equivalent results; the two concepts are sufficiently different that you should allow both at once
<Kinnison> E.g. you might be watching all bugs in a given package yes? But that means something different to explicitly being in the CC list on a bug doesn't it?
<stub> CC would be Watch with extra behaviour. Watching all bugs on a given package would be stored in a seperate table if implement that behaviour.
<sabdfl> what stub said
<sabdfl> relationship between person and package is different to that between person and bug
<stub> I'll go make it unique. We can replace it with a more lax constraint in the future if we implement more complex subscription types.
<Kinnison> okay
* Kinnison just thought he should pipe up in case :-)
<sabdfl> cc is watch + email, i figure
<sabdfl> stub was that you that fixed the subscriptions portlet?
<stub> No - that was Brad I think
<Kinnison> We're using SQLObject 0.6 these days; aren't we?
<stub> It was working just fine last time I played with that one ;)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> coolie
<Kinnison> stub: 0.6 does non-integer IDs as follows
<Kinnison> in your class, put _idType = str
<Kinnison> wallow in the joy
* Kinnison now has almost certainly unique and non-specious id columns in his package publishing views
<stub> Can someone run 'make test' and let me know if there are a heap of failures bitching about not being able to find the Utilities component?
* stub runs it himself from a rocketfuel checkout
<stub> Hmm.. those tests already broken. Cool... I guess... ;)
<ddaa> stub: what is the result of the following command on the production database?
<ddaa> select count(*) from sourcesource where cvsroot like '%.tar.%' or cvsroot like '%.tgz';
<stub> ddaa: You want a snapshot of the production database btw? There are hourly backups being made and I'm happy to push them somewhere as long as Mark, Elmo & Thom have no objections to where the data is escaping too.
* stub runs the query
<stub> ddaa: 332
<ddaa> Bad news. 332 rows of the sourcesource table have broken data.
<ddaa> Good news. We are going to fix it.
<ddaa> What is the procedure to fix production data?
<ddaa> generate a sql script to be eyeballed and manually applied?
<stub> Pretty much, yeah. I'm happy to do it or help out, but you probably know the data better.
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<stub> ddaa: It doesn't have to be an sql script btw. A Python script would work just as well.
<Kinnison> elmo: can you install man-db on zhongshan please?
* Kinnison goes shopping, bbl
(elmo/#launchpad) Kinnison: what on earth for?
<Kinnison> elmo: for reading of apt-ftparchive manpages
<ddaa> stub: I would have expected more anal retention...
<Kinnison> elmo: It's irritating to have to have another terminal up :-(
(elmo/#launchpad) Kinnison: sorry, but you'll need to deal with that - the DC stays minimal
<stub> ddaa: It is easier to get Python code correct that SQL code :-)
<Kinnison> elmo: okay
<ddaa> stub: sorta makes sense...
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Vocabularies should be looked up by name (avoids circular import issues and they get a context too). Rationalize vocabulary/vocabularies package (patch-635)
<sabdfl> stub: i'm going to blast malone/browser.py into ordered parts this afternoon, ok?
<stub> Sure. Subsumed in the launchpad area or separate?
<sabdfl> stub: yes into launchpad browser/ database/ interfaces/
<sabdfl> there will still be the core MaloneAppView etc in the old location i think
<stub> Hmm... I don't know if there is much point leaving it around. All the database code and the Z3 code is in the one spot, a few minor bits of bootstrap code around elsewhere seems to be a bit of a decoy.
<stub> I guess see how it looks after
<sabdfl> i tihnk we'll end up with launchpad/browser/malone
<sabdfl> which has just the bootstrap code for malone
<sabdfl> and launchpad/browser/rosetta
<sabdfl> etc
<sabdfl> at some "long distant future" time we may also want to distribute the lp components separately, and that will require a whole new component glue
<cprov> elmo: ping
<stub> I wonder if launchpad/launchad/lib/launchpad needs some thought... the swedish chef school of project layout ;)
<SteveA> dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad ?
<sabdfl> i'll be someone has canonical/launchpad/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad :-)
<sabdfl> bet
<sabdfl> blech. circular imports
<cprov> elmo: I request new password on mawson, but I still can't create a DB, either as "sudo -u launchpad .." (inserting crazy rand. gen. pass everytime is an issue, anyway)
<sabdfl> what's the lazy import thing?
<SteveA> cprov: change your password perhaps?
<cprov> SteveA: do you mean via passwd ? (doesn't work ...)
<stub> Stick the import statements in the function that needs it is the work around.
<SteveA> sabdfl: the lazy import thing is a bit of non-standard magic I cooked up during the soyuz sprint.  I don't think it is checked in right now, but the code is around somewhere.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> hm
<sabdfl> bugs depend on assignments depend on bugs
<SteveA> cprov: there's a "userdir-ldap" thing you can use to change your password.  I don't know how to access it though.
<sabdfl> stub: this BugContainerBase class, is that something you know all about?
<cprov> SteveA: https://... stuff ? I saw, but like you, I don't know how to access 
<SteveA> the zope3 way to avoid circular imports is to use adapters and utilities to indirectly refer to objects via the interfaces you need.
<SteveA> So, everything depends on interfaces, but doesn't have many interdependencies
<stub> Mmm...
<stub> I think I wrote BugContainerBase - yeah.
<limi> BradB!
<BradB> yo!
<limi> BradJIT
<limi> I need your helpful Mac assistance ;)
<limi> apt_pkg and plpython
<limi> how? :)
<limi> aka. python-apt
<BradB> limi: apt_pkg: forget it. Just create a stub for the module that has the two names that actually get imported set to None.
<BradB> kiko filed a bug for what's wrong with it, but it won't get fixed anytime soon.
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> BradB: can't wait for the soyuz boys to check in their page tests :-)
<BradB> limi: plpython: forget it too. :) I always just comment out that part of the Makefile when I work, then uncomment it before I check in again.
<cprov> BradB: if you think necessary we can eliminate the apt_pkg dependency 
<BradB> limi: And, I'm hoping that extra complexity will be dropped, because it's overkill.
<BradB> cprov: You'd have to ask sabdfl if it's worth it.
<limi> I see
* limi is at one point going to forget that Makefile
<BradB> sabdfl: there are some already
<BradB> I know, because there's one that always fails for me because of not having apt_pkg.
<limi> is there any way to tell arch to ignore any changes to that file?
<sabdfl> i tihnk the package dependency links are awesome
<cprov> sabdfl: what do you think, apt_pkg helps, but it is causing many problems to Mac people,
<BradB> limi: You wouldn't want to, because it gets updated somewhat frequently by other people.
<sabdfl> so yes, we can create smarter stubs for MacOSX that return lists etc instead of None
<sabdfl> that should work
<cprov> sabdfl: I suggest to write a simple DEB deps parser (that's why we need apt_pkg) and eliminate the dependency intead of write an imporved stub for Mac ..it will be easier and cleaner for everybody
<cprov> s\intead\instead
<stub> 'try: import apt_pkg; except ImportError: import stub as apt_pkg' would work for now (and possibly good enough permanenty?)
(spiv/#launchpad) stub: So long as we can make tests that depend on the real apt_pkg get skipped when it's not available, yeah.
<sabdfl> cprov: 
<sabdfl> just use:
<BradB> SteveA: Any word on when the page test generator will work again? Malone is costing a fair bit of coin for me to do the same things over and over again, because people are being allowed to checkin code that breaks things that already work, because I can't do page tests for that code due to the bugs filed in Bugzilla.
<BradB> So, today again, I have to go through and unbreak vocabularies that are looked up by name that can't be looked up by name, because they're vocabularies, not vocabulary factories.
<sabdfl> defParseDepends(test):
<sabdfl>     return [[('macosx', '', '')] ] 
<sabdfl> bradb: ^^
<BradB> stub: Your vocab changes to Malone broke every screen that's accessed off a bug, btw.
<stub> Urgh... 
<sabdfl> same for ParseSrcDepends
<stub> I think we fix that properly this time then
<cprov> sabdfl: ok, but as spiv said, we'll lack on ftests, btw is there a way to don't consider an <ul> ... </ul>, or it should be done just by line ?
<BradB> sabdfl: Is that basically saying that the given package has no dependencies on a package in os x?
<sabdfl> BradB: it means that the pages will still run
<sabdfl> and we can bypass the ftests for that in macosx
<sabdfl> this is just a stub that will pretend that EVERY package depends on a package called macosx
<sabdfl> for fun
<sabdfl> BradB: what was the magic incantation to build postgres with plpython?
<BradB> sabdfl: ./configure --help. it's either to add --with-python, or --enable-python; the former, I think.
<sabdfl> there's no ./configure in the darwin ports dir that i can see?
<BradB> Oh, I just d/l'd the source of 7.4.5
<Kinnison> I think you have to invoke a specific target to get the ports tree to unpack and prepare the source tree
<sabdfl> Kinnison: que?
<BradB> lulu: ping
<lulu> BradB:pong!
<lulu> BradB: How's our cookie issue?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: how do i invoke a specific target?
<BradB> lulu: I was just going to ask you if I can go ahead and do it again now. (I have to go grab the patch, but it should be easy this time)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Not a clue; It's been years since I've used a ports tree
<lulu> BradB: Go for it. Thanks Brad.
<BradB> lulu: thanks, i'll let you know in the next little bit when everything should be okay.
<lulu> BradB: Great! Do we need to log out?
<BradB> It'd be better if noone were logged in. It'll probably take me about 10-20 mins to get the patch and check it out before applying it to canonical.com.
<lulu> BradB: Ok - I'll log off. Tx!
* Kinnison pouts at this query doing seqscans which are probably sucky
<Kinnison> oh well; it only takes 600msecs for now
<sabdfl> BradB: did you build with readline support?
<stub> sabdfl: Should be unnecessary unless limi wants to use psql to talk to the database. Readline will be in /opt/local
<sabdfl> how do i tell ,.configure where to look?
<stub> So I take it that it is createlang that is failing when limi tries to build the launchpad database?
<sabdfl> doens't like --with-readline=/path
<sabdfl> stub: yes
<stub> env LIBS=-L/opt/local/lib ./configure blah blah blah
<sabdfl> 'k thanks
<sabdfl> i'm installing postgres *cough* 8.0.0b3 *cough*
<sabdfl> don@t tell limi :-)
<stub> Troublemaker :-)
<sabdfl> will give it a quick shot and see if it works
<sabdfl> we may as well start to cut our teeth on personal machines
<stub> Need to get martin to package it up for hoary packages so it is easy for us to test
<BradB> sabdfl: Yeah, I built with readline, I think
<BradB> stub: Your Plone changes were only in CMFCore/ presumably?
<stub> Yup - tla changes --diffs stuart.bishop@canonical.com/plone--release--2.0.4 should tell you exactly what (about 3 lines in CookieCrumbler.py and the new cipher.py module)
* BradB finds out how long that takes to run
<stub> oh... I can send you the diff
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make vocabulary method produce factories, and move to vocabulary module (patch-636)
<BradB> stub: I was just in the midst of undoing your vocab patch on my tree (not being entirely sure if arch will do what I think it should, but...)
<stub> Yes - just CookieCrumbler.py and the cipher.py module
<BradB> The amount of output coming from a "tla undo foo@bar/baz--patch-123" is definitely a bug.
* stub has never tried it
* BradB looks through the diffs
<ddaa> BradB: if you have a revlib/pristine for the specified revision, the output is clean.
<ddaa> Maybe the revision generation should only produce summary output if that's what you mean.
<ddaa> Mhh... even then... yes, the changeset should appear twice... once for generation anh once for application.
<ddaa> Maybe the generation output should be cut off.
<BradB> stub: So i guess this patch depends on PyCrypto? :)
<stub> Yes. I thought that would be a better approach than attempting to implement AES myself ;)
* SteveA wonders what's wrong with xor and a large one-time pad
<stub> It needs someone who knows this stuff better than me to vet the cipher.py module to ensure I'm not on crack, but is better than what we have atm at least ;-)
<SteveA> (and a large salt)
<stub> SteveA: Because you know the plaintext (the passphrase) and can reverse the secret from the cipher text.
<SteveA> hmm -- right, the point is to set a cookie with information that the person knows already.
<BradB> elmo: Presumably you're the guy to ask to get a python package installed on gentoo?
<BradB> SteveA: Should I just install pycrypto somewhere under ~zope, or should I wait until someone can install it system-wide?
<Kinnison>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', 'Module canonical.launchpad.vocabulary has no global BugTrackerVocabulary')
<Kinnison> will that go away if I star-merge?
* ddaa notes that undo does not display the changeset generation output, only application.
<BradB> ddaa: I think that all the output I was seeing was due to having a greedy revlib.
<ddaa> probably... then I agree this output should be sumarized (only display "* building revision xxxx")
<SteveA> BradB: python-crypto is in ubuntu, so we should just get that installed on gentoo
<BradB> SteveA: okay, i'll email elmo then
<SteveA> ok.  I just asked elmo and thom on #canonical
<SteveA> but, mail to admins is the "canonical" way to do it
<BradB> ok
<Kinnison> Okay, make check currently fails
* limi fills daf and mako with volcanicity
<Kinnison> Mostly with: ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', 'Module canonical.launchpad.vocabulary has no global BugTrackerVocabulary')
<Kinnison> anyone know what I can do to fix that?
<Kinnison> (parsing ftesting.zcml -> configure.zcml -> vocabulary/configure.zcml
<sabdfl> macosx has a funnny
<sabdfl> wc
<sabdfl> wc -l 
<sabdfl> gives an indented result
<sabdfl> which breaks some of stub's new magic
<sabdfl> how do i get rid of the whitespace before the number?
<BradB> sabdfl: yes!
<sabdfl> BradB: any suggestions?
<Kinnison> is this in shell?
<sabdfl> yes
* BradB was thinking of sed or awk
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ echo $((    500))
<Kinnison> 500
<Kinnison> that might help
<sabdfl> i guess i need wc -l | ???
<sabdfl> to get rid of leading and trailing ws
<sabdfl> what's the ??? foo?
<Kinnison> instead of foo=`wc -l bar` do foo=$((`wc -l bar`))
<SteveA> BradB: thom has installed python-crypto on gentoo
<sabdfl> is that /bin/sh?
<BradB> SteveA: cool, thanks
<stub> Hmm... is there a way of saying do a numeric comparison so whitespace doesn't matter?
<BradB> ah yes, echo `wc -l ...` seems to do the right thing.
<Kinnison> BradB: there's that too actually; good call
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ dash
<Kinnison> \u@\h:\w$ echo $((  4500))
<Kinnison> 4500
<Kinnison> I guess $(()) is posix shell
<stub> Kinnison: make check is working here.... and I checked in the last changes to vocabulary as far as I know
<sabdfl> BradB: we'll commit from limi's box to verify that he can actually do that
<sabdfl> stub: will you see if there's a better way to check if a db exists?
<sabdfl> also, pg 8.0 bitches if you try to install a language twice
<sabdfl> please could you find a way first to test if the language is installed, and then only try and install if it isn't?
<stub> psql -l is the most trustworthy way I think - the other way is to attempt to connect and catch the error.
<stub> I didn't think the install language would run twice, since the database is being dropped and recreated by default (hmm... unless it has been added to template1...).
<stub> I'll need to drop the makefile and replace with a python script I think, or at least some python helper scripts to use in the makefile.
<Kinnison> stub: Okay; so it's some of my changes magically causing the issue
<Kinnison> stub: Sorry for the noise on-channel
* BradB mutters something about converting to a Python-based build process
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: canonical.arch.infoUpdater, fix sourcesource.cvsroot from info files (patch-637)
<SteveA> Kinnison: if launchpad out of rocketfuel doesn't start at all, that means the "make check" before merging isn't working.
<sabdfl> this is weird
<limi> stub: you are no longer running Mac OS X?
<Kinnison> SteveA: noted
<sabdfl> the $(()) trick works find at the command prompt 
<sabdfl> for both bash
<sabdfl> and bin/sh
<BradB> SteveA: unless he doesn't have something that the pqm box does.
<stub> Good or bad mutters? I know they work for me but don't know what other people think.
<Kinnison> It seems that the real error message was "class Interface not defined"
<SteveA> unless his environent is "broken", yes
<stub> limi: Nope. Had to give my mac back to old work
<SteveA> Kinnison: didn't compile zope libraries
<sabdfl> but it fails inside the makefile
<Kinnison> sabdfl: what is $(SHELL) ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Naah; it was that I have 'Interface' somewhere where i meant 'SQLBase'
<BradB> stub: Lucky you. :P
<Kinnison> SteveA: 'make check' works now :-)
<SteveA> cool
<sabdfl> Kinnison: at the command prompt it's bash
* stub misses his 17" G4 TiBook
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and in the script?
<sabdfl> appropriately enough, from make it is "HELL"
<Kinnison> sabdfl: $$(SHELL)
<stub> I also miss iPhoto and iCal :-(
<Kinnison> (from make)
<BradB> stub: is there any hope for HFS+ though? sometimes i wonder...
<BradB> maybe I'm meant to have Panther and UFS
<Kinnison> sabdfl: don't forget to double-up all dollar signs for shell-under-make
<sabdfl> hey, i know so little about make AND shell i'm not worthy of debugging stub's code
<stub> BradB: ufs didn't seem nice when I tried it under 10.0, although I vaguely remember the problems from OS9 apps. I would want to see benchmarks on same hardware/different os before condemning HFS+ though.
<BradB> stub: My "muttering" was my hinting that we need a Python-based build process to sanely and easily do the more complex dependency checks we're currently trying to shoehorn (in a cross-platform way) into a Makefile.
<sabdfl> hmm... if i put @ echo $$(SHELL) in the makefile it says:
<BradB> And with a Python-based build, we then have a Makefile 10-12 people can maintain, instead of 1-2.
<stub> sabdfl: You think I know what I'm doing??? I learnt when I started sysadmining so I never would have to learn sh, awk etc. and have spend the last 10 years with tcsh as my shell :-)
<sabdfl>  /bin/sh: line 1: SHELL: command not found
<stub> BradB: Cool. +1 then :-)
<stub> (ermm... learnt Perl that should be)
<BradB> Yeah, Perl precludes me from knowing all the different little shell programs that people actually still, well, use.
<sabdfl> stub: ok, the magic incantation appears to be:
<sabdfl>      @if [ "$$((`psql....
<limi> @if [ "$$((`psql -l | grep ${TEST_DBNAME} | wc -l`))" = '1' ] ; \
<limi>             then dropdb ${TEST_DBNAME} ; \
<limi>         fi
<BradB> heh heh
<SteveA> I suggest keeping the makefile strictly to handle dependencies, and using python scripts for the rest.  That is, the makefile targets are just python scripts.  That's what I did for test_on_merge.py and make check.
<SteveA> it may be more verbose, but it is easier to understand, and less prone to sh-jockies writing incomprehensible stuff in the makefile.
<sabdfl> why would a fresh pull of rocketfuel have test errors?
<SteveA> it won't
<sabdfl> it does
<SteveA> not page test errors, anyway
<sabdfl> yes
<SteveA> have you installed all the things required?
<SteveA> is it on a machine that has run launchpad before?
<BradB> sabdfl: What are the errors? :)
<sabdfl> it's db integrity error's during the page tests
<sabdfl> it seems as though it's running the page tests against a db that already has the page test data in it
<sabdfl> que?
<limi>     IntegrityError: ERROR:  duplicate key violates unique constraint "productrelease_pkey"
<BradB> sabdfl: what if you manually reset the DB and run make check?
<BradB> (e.g. i don't rely on the make check rule properly resetting the DB here, because it doesn't seem to reset it properly on OS X, due to the indent issues with wc and such.)
<SteveA> is this the optimisation recently introduced by stub not working on OS X?
<BradB> SteveA: there are rules that are broken in the top-level and schema Makefile, and dependencies that have been introduced that break things on OS X (e.g. plpython), which would indicate that they were probably made by someone who wasn't working on OS X, if that's what you're asking. :)
<sabdfl> <limi> would A-A-P be an alternative to make? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article.php?sid=7215
<sabdfl> <limi> Python-based and all
<SteveA> BradB: I noticed that stub had recently checked in some optimisations of the setup for functional tests and page tests
<BradB> ah, that, not sure yet
<stub> That won't affect this - it is creating the launchpad_unittest_template database, not the one used by the page tests
<SteveA> grep provides decent exit codes, so why use wc -l ?
<sabdfl> stub: problems was that ALL the places you have the new voodoo needed $$(()) love
<sabdfl> we have it fixed now
<sabdfl> just have to see if limi can actually commit and pqm
<limi> committed
<sabdfl> does make check give a useful exit code?
<Kinnison> pqm relies on it
<sabdfl> shell would be...?
<SteveA> echo $?
<sabdfl> if [ $? -GT 0 ] ; then
<sabdfl> sans caps on the gt, right?
<Kinnison> looks good
<kiko> yes, sabdfl
<sabdfl> kiki!
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More lucille-related db stuff and an example of how non-integer primary keys work (patch-638)
<kiko> heh
<Kinnison> kiko: ?
<kiko> hey Kinnison
<Kinnison> I was wondering what you were laughing at
<kiko> sabdfl's kiki smirk. 
<Kinnison> aha
<kiko> they think it's funny to corrupt a person's name that way. 
(elmo/#launchpad) err, pot, kettle, black, mister Trout
<Kinnison> I see
<kiko> sabdfl, can I request elmo allow the creation of an account for salgado@async.com.br?
* Kinnison decides to call kiko 'koko' instead then
<kiko> that wasn't english. hopefully it's half-afrikaans.
<sabdfl> kiko: who's that?
<kiko> sabdfl, Guilherme Salgado, who will be starting after next month as per our phone discussion
<kiko> sabdfl, we'd rather he tagged off debonzi or cprov but we're not sure arch makes that safe enough.
* cprov thinks "koko" might sound funny/strange in a portuguese talk 
<kiko> sabdfl, if you would rather we pursued the arch route for this period, I'm okay with it.
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2121 for Launchpad/Launchpad: product interface verification fails
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2121
<sabdfl> kiko: it does
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2122 for Launchpad/Launchpad: branch interface verification fails
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2122
<kiko> sabdfl, hmmm. 
<kiko> sabdfl, "it does"?
<sabdfl> i'm starting to like arch
<sabdfl> i think he could tag off cprov, then cprov merges from him and pushes up to rocketfuel
<sabdfl> at least for a week or two
<kiko> so I should try and get salgado to tag off cprov. 
<kiko> okay -- the only issue I see is gpg-signing the merged patches, but I think jblack_ can help us there.
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2123 for Launchpad/Launchpad: dbschema unit tests fail
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2123
<kiko> jblack_, if you are around, we'd appreciate some help.
<kiko> sabdfl, I know jblack_ takes patches from elsewhere and merges them into RF, so I assume it is possible, we just never have.
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2124 for Launchpad/Launchpad: "check" rule for top-level makefile should run unit tests
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2124
<sabdfl> kiko: "elsewhere" could be tricky
<sabdfl> but if he tags of cprov then there is no loop
<sabdfl> he can only update when cprov updates
<sabdfl> essentially, cprov is his upstream, not rocketfuel
<sabdfl> he doesn't mirror to chinstrap or merge to rocketfuel
<kiko> yes, I understand.
<sabdfl> cprov merges from him and pushes to rocketfuel
<kiko> we just were thinking if the fact that chinstrap won't recognize his gpg signature be a problem for cprov's RF request.
(spiv/#launchpad) kiko: I'm not sure, but I think that may be ok, because cprov will have signed it.
(spiv/#launchpad) kiko: But it's worth checking with our arch guys :)
<cprov> spiv: ok, I'm not sure if the patches will be resigned, but anyway salgado should have access to my archive (in my laptop), it might be complex (WEBDAV maybe)
(spiv/#launchpad) cprov: He only needs read access, so plain http would work (although you'd have to mirror it and make sure the mirror had .listing files)
* spiv boggles as archzoom takes over a minute of cpu time to process one page request
* carlos hates current.sql, he had a hard to detect bug because the sample data :-(
<daf> "corrupt library (failed inode signature validation)"
<daf> is there any way for me to find out which files were corrupted?
<daf> ddaa, lifeless, jblack_: ^^^
<ddaa> None that I am aware of.
<ddaa> But because of hardlinking, you should probably remove at least the whole version from the revision library.
<daf> I'd really like to know what got corrupted so I can work out whether it was my fault and whether it's likely to happen again
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: I've been in daf's position too.  It'd be a really useful diagnostic.
<ddaa> If you are interesting in diagnosis, you can just move the revision out of the revlib, remove the whole version, then run "tla changes" in the tree.
<daf> "remove the whole version"?
(spiv/#launchpad) (for instance, there seems to be something that reguarly corrupts my zope checkout if I hardlink it, but I've no idea what, so I just don't hardlink that anymore)
<ddaa> rm -rf path-to-revlib/arch@host/category/category--branch/category--branch--0
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: It was the conflicting "move the revision out of the revlib" and "remove the whole version" that confused me :)
<daf> also, a way of automatically removing corrupt revisiosn would be nice
<daf> removing each one by hand is a pain
<ddaa> If you love shell one liners you could do something along "tla library-revisions $version | xargs -n 1 tla library-remove" or something like that
<ddaa> daf: good point, I do not know how to do that.
<daf> well, wishlist bug
<daf> do we have a place in Bugzilla for bugs on Arch?
<daf> we should
<ddaa> There should probably be a tool which traverse the whole revlib, check the inode sigs, and remove and list corrupt revisions.
<daf> agreed
<ddaa> daf: you can post a message to gau with a subject starting with "[BUG] ", that will put in in tla own bts, which is being written by asuffield.
<ddaa> Well, it was beinf
<ddaa> being written by asuffield until not long ago. He does not seem very active on that atm. I've heard that tom pissed him off by changing his mind multiple times on some feature.
<ddaa> arch is BIG on NIH
<daf> the model we've been using so far is this:
<daf> if we have people at Canonical who are involved in some project we use
<daf> like Steve for Zope, Andrew for SQLObject, etc.
(spiv/#launchpad) (BradB for SQLObject, me for sqlos...)
<daf> then we file bugs in bugzilla and the appropriate people interface with upstream
<daf> spiv: ah, ok
<ddaa> daf: okay
<daf> I think this could work for Arch also
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: BradB has commit privs on SQLObject :)
<daf> spiv: I bet you were happy to get rid of that one :)
<ddaa> No problem with that. I guess "the appropriate person" will end up being jblack.
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Hah.  I'm still happy to look into SQLObject issues, but it's good having more help, not to mention someone that's a little more responsive than ianb...
<daf> justdave: how about a category in Bugzilla for Arch bugs?
(spiv/#launchpad) An "Arch" category in bugzilla could potentially be a good place for PQM bugs/feature requests as well.
<daf> yes
<daf> they're currently filed agains "Project Admin" or somesuch
<ddaa> is that usual to use something of the form "<date> <author>" as the summary of cvs commit messages?
* daf shrugs
<daf> I tend to do a one-line summary of the commit
<daf> which is usually "Updated Welsh translation." :)
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: Not in my limited experience.
<ddaa> I see many of those in zenity and yelp, so I'm not sure that's normal.
* BradB starts the scary canonical.launchpad.event namespace
<ddaa> I also see many summaries starting with a "* " which looks suspect...
<ddaa> but... well, I'm not even sure that cvs has the notion of a summary line...
<SteveA> BradB: events?
<daf> ddaa: *-lines are probably copied out of the changelog
<ddaa> yeah... I guess I should ask lifeless...
<daf> ddaa: hah, true -- I've clearly been using Arch too much :)
<ddaa> Coming from cvs, I do not know what is expected crack and what is unusual crack.
<BradB> SteveA: for things that are added or edited related to a bug
<daf> then again, that would imply that I haven't been using CVS enough, which is oxymoronic
<ddaa> "my users hate arch, but they hate cvs even more"
<daf> hmm: deleting the last 50 revisions fixed the corruption
<SteveA> BradB: good idea.  Don't bother using an interface for the events.  Use classes and keep them simple (no, or next to no logic in the event itself).
<SteveA> If you must use logic in the event, do it in the __init__
<daf> ddaa: precisely!
<SteveA> sabdfl was unkeen on using events at this point when I brought up the idea in London.
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: I'm pretty sure that cvs doesn't have a summary line concept.  Many projects have software that mails commit messages with the first line as the subject, so the first line tends to be a de facto summary line.
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: (But I am not a CVS expert :)
<BradB> SteveA: it seems the most natural way...
<BradB> there are a total of about 13-14 things that we need to monitor
<BradB> about 7ish, but there's add/edit events for each (the only exception is perhaps comments, which aren't currently editable
<SteveA> I agree.  If you add events.py...  it should be events not event, because like interfaces there are many kinds of event in the file.  It isn't like we have a domain object type called an "Event".
<BradB> oh, ok
<SteveA> Write in the module's docstring about using just classes, not interfaces, and keeping them as free of logic as possible (as in, just carriers of information)
<SteveA> and if there must be any logic in them, to do all the processing in __init__, just like with an exception.
<SteveA> events are a lot like exceptions, actually
<SteveA> personally, I'd put them in with interfaces
<BradB> Is the only reason to avoid interface to reduce the amount of typing?
<SteveA> along with exceptions.  because they are a lot like exceptions, and form part of the interface to something.
<SteveA> there should never be more than one implementation of a particular event.
<SteveA> the event itself carries sufficient type information for routing the event to subscribers.
<BradB> yeah. i'll have one handler class that delegates to the appropriate method based on what happened.
<SteveA> so, I'd say, put the events in with the interfaces
<SteveA> you can just have handler functions, when that makes more sense
<SteveA> and, it often does
<BradB> SteveA: why not keep them in canonical.launchpad.events? seems simpler than to group them in interfaces, which they aren't.
<SteveA> exceptions aren't interfaces too
<SteveA> s/too/either/
<BradB> i'd put exceptions in an exceptions namespace :)
<SteveA> but, they are part of the public interface of a thing.
<SteveA> and vocabularies in a vocabularies namespace?
<BradB> yeah :)
<BradB> like they are currently
<SteveA> the interfaces modules define the boundaries of a subsystem.
<SteveA> that boundary is not just the IWhatever interface, it is also the exceptions that can be raised when interacting with an IWhatever
<SteveA> and the events that get produced when interacting with an IWhatever
<SteveA> but, really, I don't mind a lot either way.
<BradB> i'll leave it in events for now, and if people find it that strange, i'll let someone else tla mv it.
<BradB> (or do the conceptual equivalent :)
<SteveA> the point is, if you're looking for stuff to do with a Bug...
<BradB> hm, true
* BradB hmms
<SteveA> the other thing is one of dependency
<SteveA> so, a subscriber to such an event needs to know about the event
<SteveA> and about the interface of whatever the event is carrying
<SteveA> a BugAddedEvent would probably carry the bug
<SteveA> maybe the IPerson that added the bug... maybe not
<SteveA> anyway, some things for you to think about :-)
<BradB> yeah
<BradB> i'll check in some kind of code that works today
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> Kinnison: lib/canonical/lucille/tests is not a package
<SteveA> it must be a package
<SteveA> add an __init__.py to it to make it into a package
<ddaa> what's the cvs magic to know whether a file has the binary bit on?
(dilys/#launchpad) Bug 2123 resolved: dbschema unit tests fail
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2123
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix bug 2123, failing dbschema tests. (patch-639)
<ddaa> Okay... knew that...
<ddaa> someone tell the zenity folks about -kb...
* ddaa is out
<daf> SteveA: we discussed this yesterday
<daf> SteveA: Lucille's tests don't pass when run outside a specific directory
<daf> SteveA: so Kinnison is deliberately not making it a package until he's fixed them
<SteveA> I'd be inclined to make it a package, but not call it "tests"
<SteveA> so, the test runner won't complain
<SteveA> and I won't be mislead into thinking that they're standard launchpad tests ;-)
<daf> I don't think it's worth worrying about it if it's a short-term problem :)
(spiv/#launchpad) daf: Is it because it needs to access the tests/data directory?
(spiv/#launchpad) Or is it more than just that?
<daf> spiv: yes
<daf> (AFAIK)
(spiv/#launchpad) Ok, that's fairly easy to fix, I would think.
<daf> a volunteer! :)
(spiv/#launchpad) Heh.
<daf> are you still in Ma{j,ll,y}orca, spiv?
(spiv/#launchpad) It'd be easier to fix with Twisted's test runner ;)
(spiv/#launchpad) Yeah, for a couple more days.
<daf> and then on to Prague?
(spiv/#launchpad) Yep.
<daf> it's cold here, how's Spain?
(spiv/#launchpad) Good :)
(spiv/#launchpad) It's not really swimming weather anymore, but it's not far off...
(spiv/#launchpad) There was plenty of people sun bathing on the weekend :)
<SteveA> spiv: you're in spain?
<jblack_> kiko: I'm here
(spiv/#launchpad) For a couple more days, yeah.
<SteveA> mainland or island?
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: See my travel itinerary on the wiki ;)
(spiv/#launchpad) Island.
<jblack_> \\\\\\
<jblack_> cprov, like I told kiko, I'm here
* SteveA fixes one of the lucille tests
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: imrpoved project search; various tidyings-up (patch-640)
<daf> carlos: around?
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> how's your branch looking?
<carlos> daf: better, but not as good as it should :-(, I had a bug on the sample data and I expend too many hours with it
<daf> ok
<daf> it's fixed now?
<carlos> I'm with the export and import functional tests, seems like the functionality is now in place, but with some minor errors
<carlos> daf: yes, the sample data bug is fixed
<carlos> I also detected that the functional tests need some love
<carlos> because I imported a pofile and it was empty in the database and the functional test said it was right
<SteveA> carlos: you haven't merged your branch yet? 
<carlos> SteveA: no :-(
<SteveA> any idea when it will be merged?
<SteveA> Kinnison: please please no UTF8 source files!
<BradB> SteveA: do events that get trigged by a foo getting added to a bug belong in lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/foo.zcml?
<BradB> Events are one of the things not mentioned in the example.zcml.
<daf> canonical/launchpad/zcml/bug-events.zcml?
<SteveA> that's because we don't have any events, and mark was unkeen to start using them
<SteveA> I don't know what a foo is
<SteveA> but, decide on the best place to put them that answers the question:
<carlos> I cannot give a concrete estimation, I think I have studied all code now so it should be easy because I understand all, my plan is don't go to sleep until it's fixed, I'm starting to be bored of this patch
<SteveA> "If I'm a person who has spent only 1 week on the project as a whole, where would I go looking to find it?" 
<SteveA> carlos: can you break the job down into smaller parts that you can merge?
* daf wonders what the aversion to find/grep is
<carlos> daf: I thought that I prefer if you merge your changes to pofile.py because It will be easier If I merge it with my branch than if you should do it...
<daf> carlos: is there something I could help with that you make your job easier?
* BradB goes for bugevents.zcml
<daf> BradB: no '-'?
<carlos> SteveA: no, the problem is the database change if we change the schema, all the changes are needed
<SteveA> how can I open a .txt file encoded in UTF-8 and save it without screwing it up? 
<daf> SteveA: use a decent editor
<BradB> hmph
<daf> :se encoding=utf-8
<SteveA> I'm using gvim.  I think a bit of :set encoding=utf8 will do it
<carlos> daf: perhaps you could start validating my code, I'm working on it too much time and perhaps you could catch the errors I don't see...
<SteveA> but, I'll repeat... All source code files should be in ascii
<daf> carlos: ok
<carlos> SteveA: use recode
<daf> carlos: how should I go about validating it?
<daf> carlos: what does recode do?
<carlos> daf: I will do a star-merge now to get latest unittest fixed
<carlos> daf: change the encoding of a text file
<daf> carlos: that doesn't help for editing it
<carlos> recode latin1..utf8 file.txt
<carlos> it converts it into non utf-8
<carlos> and you can edit it later
<daf> what if there are non-latin-1 glyphs in the file?
<carlos> I thought that was what SteveA wants to do 
<daf> Steve doesn't want Latin 1 either
<carlos> daf: change latin1 with the encoding :-P
<daf> he wants ASCII
<carlos> but that will break the file removing chars, right?
<daf> if you have (say) "" in the source code, you can't convert it to Latin 1
<carlos> Instead of "Perell Marn" he will get "Perell Marn"
<daf> because Latin 1 doesn't have such a character
<daf>  and  are in Latin 1, and so they can be converted
<carlos> daf: dude, the latin1 string was just an example it should be changed to the needed encoding, of course if you want to strip out the non ascii chars... I don't have any idea about how to do it :-)
<daf> oh, an example :)
<daf> I think Stee was saying that he wants to edit the file
<daf> Steve
<daf> without changing the encoding for now
<carlos> In fact the command I pasted is to convert a latin1 file into utf-8 :-)
<daf> carlos: heh, I thought it might be :)
<daf> anyhow, this is getting off topic
<daf> any suggestions for reviewing the changes you have made?
<daf> also, you said I should merge my changes to pofile.py?
<carlos> yes, please merge it and I will review the merge into my branch
<carlos> I think it will be easier
<daf> well, it's not a critical change
<daf> so I can merge it after you have merged your branch
<carlos> as you want
<daf> I think it will let us merge your branch quicker if we delay that change
<carlos> about the suggestions to review the changes... not sure, let me merge the rocketfuel changes into my branch and looking the functional tests for one more hour, perhaps It's finished already, because seems like it's beeing imported the file already
<SteveA> please get merged as quickly as you can
<daf> carlos: you'll report back to me in 1 hour?
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> at 21:00 UTC, is it ok?
<daf> yes
<daf> later, then
<daf> I'll be finishing work today at 21:25 or so
<carlos> ok
<justdave> daf: arch product created.
<carlos> I need to get some food, I'm back in 10 minutes
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some soyuz fix and sql.py cleanup started. (patch-641)
<daf> justdave: great, thanks!
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make lucille tests run as part of the main launchpad unit tests.  Reformat lucille test code to pep8.  Change utf8 encoded file into ascii encoding. (patch-642)
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2125 for Arch/general: Arch leaves a revision lock when signature fails
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2125
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix makefile for Mac OS X (patch-643)
(dilys/#launchpad) New bug 2126 for Arch/general: cleaning broken revisions from one's revision library is painful
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2126
<carlos> spiv: someday you should explain me why we should use SQLObject.selectBy(fooID=foo.id) instead of just SQLObject.selectBy(foo=foo) or am I doing anything wrong?
<daf> carlos: BradB knows SQLObject well also
<carlos> BradB: someday you should explain me why we should use SQLObject.selectBy(fooID=foo.id) instead of just SQLObject.selectBy(foo=foo) or am I doing anything wrong?
<carlos> :-D
(spiv/#launchpad) carlos: Because SQLObject is pants.
<BradB> carlos: Because of a bug in sqlobject. ;)
<carlos> funny, SQLObject is a really good idea but it sucks...
<carlos> :-)
<BradB> SteveA: Looks like I'm creating a package called canonical.launchpad.events anyway, to hold the classes that implement event interfaces (since interfaces are required for events.)
<daf> carlos: nice idea, shame about the implementation?
<carlos> daf: well, I think it needs some bug fixing :-) but I can live with it if I know how to workarround the bugs
<BradB> carlos: It's a hell of a lot better than not-sqlobject, at least.
<daf> perhaps we should have a bug open in our Bugzilla about this SQLObject issue
<carlos> BradB: true
<daf> carlos: BONG! 21:00 :)
<carlos> daf: let the test I'm running finish and I will give you an answer :-)
* carlos is not sure but thinks it's all fixed but two easy to fix bugs in the exporter
* BradB looks forward to moving LP to python 2.4 and multi-line imports
<carlos> daf: the main problems I had was the fooID=foo.id thing
<daf> BradB: multi-line imports?
<daf> BradB: they sound good
<BradB> surrounding imports with brackets Does The Right Thing
<BradB> no more:
<BradB> import foo, \
<BradB>     bar, \
<BradB>   baz, \
<BradB> etc.
<BradB> (with step indentation for added effect :P)
<carlos> wow!! it worked (more or less....)
<carlos> daf: I have now minor bugs to fix, so what do you prefer?, check the code now or as soon as those minor bugs are fixed do the merge into rocketfuel? (tonight for sure)
<ddaa> BradB: why not just one import per line???
<ddaa> and I believe that's what pep8 recommends.
<BradB> er, more specifically i meant the from imports.
<daf> ddaa: because this is annoying
<daf> from canonical.launchpad.foo.bar.baz import corge, grault
<daf> from canonical.launchpad.foo.bar.baz import flarp, bling
<sabdfl> daf: should i be able to see the current code running on mawson?
<daf> sabdfl: yes
<daf> mawso's code is currently 27 minutes old
<sabdfl> i get "forbidden"
<sabdfl> on /
<daf> did you install the SSL certificate?
<sabdfl> i have the launchpad client cert
<sabdfl> not the second one
<daf> that should be enough
<daf> it works for me 
<daf> I have no idea how to go about debugging this sort of thing
<sabdfl> heisenbug, works now :-)
<daf> heh :)
<sabdfl> tls i can debug :-)
<daf> :D
<sabdfl> that code appears to be massively out of date
<daf> why so?
<daf> oh, hmm
<sabdfl> changes i made over the weekend and though had been merged
<daf> maybe the update is broken
<sabdfl> :-)
<daf> yeah, there was a Makefile.orig lying around
<daf> bah
<daf> ok, try again now
* daf goes out
<SteveA> BradB: I don't think interfaces are required for events
<carlos> daf: should I merge the branch when it's ready or should I wait for your review?
<BradB> SteveA: They are. Jim said so. :)
<BradB> SteveA: The idea is that classes should be usable, but they aren't yet.
<SteveA> ah -- that's just in the directive
<SteveA> not in the underlying system
<BradB> right
<SteveA> I'm doing something a bit different with email, Brad
<SteveA> because I want to integrate testing sending email with pagetests
<SteveA> so, I suggest you make a function in canonical/launchpad/mail.py for sending mail
<SteveA> use the standard python libs for it
<BradB> I had it in mailnotification (where all the subscriber functions are)
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> the stuff that subscriber functions do should be pretty minimal glue stuff, imo
<BradB> yep, they're simple
<SteveA> various other things will need to send email, for example, the forgotten password pages
<SteveA> I'm writing more page tests for the forgotten password stuff
<BradB> canonical.launchpad.sendmail, perhaps?
<SteveA> but I want to get it so that I can test sending email from there too
<SteveA> sure
* BradB shifts some code around
<SteveA> but, I'd be inclined towards canonical.launchpad.mail.send for the function
<SteveA> or canonical.launchpad.mail.sendmail for ease of importing
<BradB> i'll do the latter
<SteveA> k
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> I'll sort out getting the zope transactional stuff hooked up, but we can manage without that at present
<BradB> ok
<BradB> not sure if python's stdlib blocks or not
<BradB> that was another feature of the z3 way
<SteveA> it blocks
<SteveA> but we want that right now
<SteveA> keep it really simple right now
<BradB> i see what you mean
<SteveA> probably when we're developing stuff, we'll want to keep it blocking
<BradB> the events work now; now i've just got to go and implement 15 different handlers :P
<SteveA> cool
<BradB> The handlers are admittedly really simple; making sure an event is published on, e.g., an edit, may be slightly less simple.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: need to split up publishing.py, it's getting a little overloaded
<Kinnison> sabdfl: which one?
#launchpad 2004-10-31
<sabdfl> the one(s)  that also have overrides and other tables...
<sabdfl> i'm trying to keep files to have t-4 closely related classes max
<sabdfl> 1-4
<Kinnison> oh
<Kinnison> I'm going to end up with large numbers of classes for the views Lucille uses for publishing
<Kinnison> I'll have to think about how to split them up
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added portlets and images (patch-644)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed the sequence number when reusing the same import object, it should be reset to zero again (patch-645)
<ddaa> hey lifeless!
<ddaa> hitting a problem I know well with zenity.
<ddaa> It seems that "cvs update -p" is sometimes yield corrupt data when the file is a binary file (e.g. a png) but the cvs repo does not sets its keyword expansion to -kb.
<ddaa> The corruption translates into a totla.ValidationFailed for several binay files in zenity.
<ddaa> lifeless: I had the same problem with texmacs. I had worked around it by adding a judicious -kb in one of the the cvs commands. What are the choices of cscvs regarding keyword expansion. Are you aware of that issue? How do you handle it?
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<BradB> i want to perform the trivial, 5 second task of committing just one file on a commit. i tla add filename, tla commit -s "something with filename" -- filename, and get: make-changeset-files: file missing from ORIG tree (filename). How do i perform this trivial task with tla?
<BradB> i read the relevant part of the wiki, didn't understand was daf's note meant, and just went ahead with the above, but apparently Guessed Wrong.
<BradB> s/was daf's/what daf's/
<carlos> BradB: I suppose you should add also the id for that file
<lifeless> ddaa: we do whatever cvs repo does.
<carlos> BradB: from .arch-ids
<BradB> carlos: ew, yeah, that sounds like a nasty bug :)
<ddaa> iirc the pb is the cvs repo is inconsistent
<carlos> BradB: well, you should add the id inside the file, instead of using tla add :-)
<BradB> carlos: but hmm, tla tree-lint doesn't show it.
<BradB> carlos: ew, no thanks :)
<lifeless> if we don't, then there is no way for someone coming across to tell what cvs revision that file patch-level came from.
<carlos> uuidgen
<ddaa> that would need some testing, but I remember that the problem only appears with the -p option... so regular cvs users never see it.
<carlos> BradB: it does not show it because add did the job, you need to add the id file to the commit command
<carlos> BradB: so you commit both files at the same time
<BradB> ouch, that sounds nasty
* ddaa hums a "baby jesus crying" tune
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm surprised that you never ran into that issue befor.
<lifeless> you mean -P or -p
<lifeless> ?
<ddaa> -p, output to stdout instead of file
<lifeless> well, we don't use that at all
<lifeless> we talk CVS natively now.
<ddaa> you so do
<lifeless> its there if we fall back to invoking cvs
<ddaa> you are using cvs when talking to remote repos, right?
<lifeless> no, native implementation
<ddaa> in cscvs/modules/CVS/__init__.py
<ddaa> Mhh... that woush explain why my old trustworthy fix did nothing...
<lifeless> see getFileRevisionStat in Module
<lifeless> what repo is getting corrupted this way ?
<ddaa> the one that needed fixing was getFileRevision
<ddaa> but as I said that fix does not seem to work anymore...
<ddaa> lifeless: zenity, during the sync
<ddaa> several changed png file
<ddaa> I check that the first one does not have the -kb bit.
<ddaa> *checked
<lifeless> ddaa: ok, so the first thing would be to (via interactive python, for ease) try getFileRevisionStat on the file and see if that works better
<ddaa> How do I know the relevant revision?
<ddaa> I know, that's the revision of the file in the cvsworking...
<lifeless> well, when did you see the error? at the end ?
<ddaa> a fatal error, by definition, is always at the end.
<lifeless> during the cross-check phase I mean ?
<ddaa> cscvs.cmds.totla.ValidationFailed
<lifeless> oh, now thats plain silly
<ddaa> I see only one place where that's raised, and that's the cross-check
<lifeless> foo.original is caught by tlas .orig matching.
<lifeless> thats a BUG
<lifeless> ddaa: ok, in which case the revision is just the latest on HEAD - which will be the one in cvsworking
<ddaa> I cated both files, and the cvs one has some extra junk at the end.
<lifeless> which the tla one lost ?
<lifeless> ok. can you try:
<lifeless> import CVS
<ddaa> No, that looks like premium junk.
<lifeless> tree=CVS.tree(cvsworking)
<ddaa> that makes gimp complain.
<ddaa> etc.
<lifeless> so the cvs one is corrupt, not the tla one ?
<ddaa> Yeah. Now, lemme check I get the correct one with a plain cvs update...
<lifeless> (we are not meant to write to the cvsworking tree at all, that should be what was checked out)
<ddaa> My point is that sometimes we do not get what would be checked out by the usual means.
<lifeless> yeah, I get that
<lifeless> I'm trying to help you track down where the bug is
<lifeless> I think we can disable the mode cache completely with the improvements we've had since it was first put in
<lifeless> I'm going to test without it..
<ddaa> Interesting... plain update and checkout gives the same corrupted crap.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so thats whats in cvs.
<lifeless> thats what we bring to tla.
<lifeless> so the bug is that we dropped that crap.
<ddaa> wait a min,,,
<ddaa> ha, mea culpa
<ddaa> according to the gimp, the corrupted one is the tla one
<ddaa> so the world makes sense again
<ddaa> huhu... that might be a discrepancy between the cvstarball and the remote cvs repo...
<lifeless> well, for now.. we want tla to accurately represent the cvs tarbal contents.
<lifeless> if thats corrupt, its a separate issue.
<lifeless> so, you've found a path that leads to data mismatch.
<ddaa> that's the fact
<lifeless> there are two possibilities that could be happening.
* ddaa resets the speculator
<lifeless> 1) the file has a default branch.
<lifeless> 2) the data is being mangled
<lifeless> lets check one first.
<lifeless> is there a 'branch: ...' statement in the log for that file?
<ddaa> the data mismatch is some missing bytes at the end of the file, so probably 2.
<lifeless> (just run cvs log)
<daf> carlos: I'd like to review first
<daf> carlos: but you think it's ready?
<ddaa> lifeless: nope
<ddaa> I mean yes, but it's empty.
<carlos> daf: yes
<lifeless> in which case its two.
<carlos> daf: all tests pass
<carlos> daf: I was adding the comments as stub asked me yesterday
<lifeless> ddaa: can you now try
<lifeless> import CVS
<carlos> so it's ready to comment
<lifeless> tree=CVS.tree('cvsworkingpath')
<cprov> good night all
<carlos> just detected a funny bug with the sample data script that will break the sample data when it's regenerated :-(
<lifeless> data=tree.getFileRevision(filename, revisionstring)
<carlos> potmsgsets are imported after pomsgsets
<carlos> and pomsgsets need potmsgsets...
<lifeless> file=open(tempname, 'w')
<lifeless> file.write(data)
<carlos> I will mail now to launchpad about it
<lifeless> file.close()
<lifeless> and see if that is corrupt
<daf> carlos: a bug on your branch or for the main branch or both?
<lifeless> then try a second time, but get the data via
<ddaa> lifeless: note that my cvsworking, created from scratch by the sync job is clean.
<carlos> daf: it's not a bug with our code but with pg_dump
<ddaa> That's the content of the tla archive which seems corrupt.
<carlos> or the schema's Makefile
<daf> carlos: both then?
<lifeless> data=tree.module().getFileRevisionStat(filename, revisionstring)[0] 
<ddaa> So the bug occured at some point in the past and was not caught. In addition that file has exactly one revision.
<carlos> daf: yes
<lifeless> sure.
<ddaa> ok
<carlos> daf: but it's an external bug...
<lifeless> look in StorageLayer.py _get and _get_file_with_perms to see the two code paths.
<lifeless> I'm /right now/ making that one code path.
<daf> carlos: what I wanted to know was which branches it was causing problems on
<carlos> daf: only in mine
<carlos> because the new table
<carlos> daf: all my changes are mirrored now at chinstrap
<daf> carlos: cool
<ddaa> mh... I do not understand, but I'll do what you ask,
<lifeless> I'm /right now/ making that one code path.
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> ddaa: so, what I'm asking you to do is to verify which of the two means of getting the file is causing the corruption
<ddaa> okay (placing my bets)
<lifeless> I'm sure you are right. but we can't easily write a test until we know what the precise cause is.
<lifeless> and we sure ain't fixing this without a test.
<ddaa> lifeless: I won my bet
<ddaa> The answer is "none", the file is correct using both methods.
<ddaa> i.e. the file is what is in the cvsworking but not in the tlaworking
<lifeless> ok, what do you think is the problem then? because those two methods are how the file gets to tlaworking
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> wait a min, maybe it has been using my fix or something...
<lifeless> yeah, please do do it with the untouched code :)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added a generic way to send mail in LP and the beginnings of event handling for bugs, including notifications going out when a comment is added to a bug (patch-646)
<ddaa> lifeless: I have undone, but I'm not absolutely sure I did so before starting python.
<lifeless> lol
<ddaa> Hehe
<ddaa> My fix was indeed correct :-)
<lifeless> ddaa: what was your fix ?
<ddaa> the problem is with tree.getFileRevision
<lifeless> module.getFileRevisionStat's legacy code path probably suffers too
<ddaa> add -kb to the cvs update if the name of the file ends in .png
<lifeless> oh man
<ddaa> There might be better ways...
<lifeless> thats not a fix.
<ddaa> That was a testing hack...
<lifeless> does getFileRevisionStat() work ?
<lifeless> if so, we'll change _get to use that
<ddaa> It seems too.
<lifeless> because that is a fix.
<ddaa> *it seems to work
<lifeless> ok, please make it use that, in whatever way is easiest.
<ddaa> okay.
<ddaa> btw, your "native" implementation is a python reimplementation of the cvs client functionality we need?
<lifeless> yes
* ddaa laughs nervously
<ddaa> routing around damage...
<lifeless> written in oxford
<ddaa> Well, the 5 imports/day target it still far, but given time they will be assimilated [:-] 
<ddaa> I am buildbot of canonical. Resistance is futile. You will be imported. Your specificity will enrich our archives.
<ddaa> Ok. Will do tomorrow. Time to sleep.
<stub> SteveA: ping
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Rename vocabulary -> vocabularies for consistency. Consolidate PackageReleaseVocabulary (patch-647)
<stub> BradB: Can you confirm if the latest Makefile changes will keep Limi running for the time being?
<BradB> stub: What am I checking? :)
<stub> That 'createlang plpythonu' failing won't kill the entire process mainly, and extra points if 'select valid_name('hello')' doesn't blow up.
<BradB> The former seems to work okay; how do I test the latter?
<BradB> launchpad_test=> select valid_name('hello');
<BradB> ERROR:  function valid_name("unknown") does not exist
<BradB> HINT:  No function matches the given name and argument types. You may need to add explicit type casts.
<stub> Poo
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: fix occasional data corruption due to cvs stdout being broken (patch-34)
<stub> Bah.... works here :-(
<SteveA> stub: ping
<SteveA> or rather, pong
<stub> Yo.
<stub> I was just wondering if you knew how to extract the source code of a function off the top of your head
<stub> thefunction.func_code.co_firstlineno and thefunction.func_code.co_filename get me most of the way there
<stub> (in fact, all of the way in my use case, but there might be a nicer way)
<SteveA> don't know what else you can do
<SteveA> I just took a skim through the code to apidoc, but that doesn't do anything fancy
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> inspect module
<SteveA> http://docs.python.org/lib/inspect-source.html
<SteveA>  getsourcelines(  	object)
<SteveA>     Return a list of source lines and starting line number for an object. The argument may be a module, class, method, function, traceback, frame, or code object. The source code is returned as a list of the lines corresponding to the object and the line number indicates where in the original source file the first line of code was found. An IOError is raised if the source code cannot be retrieved. 
<SteveA> 
<sabdfl> morning all
<lulu> alentlesstramps
<sabdfl> thanks lulu, hope you don't really feel that way about us
<sabdfl> thomming continues apace
<stub> SteveA: Excellent
* stub cackles evilly
* lulu giggles - oops!
<SteveA> looking at that api gives me an idea for improving pages for exceptions in launchpad
<SteveA> unless that's what you're doing evil stub
<stub> SteveA: Nope. I'm looking at creating data vaidation functions and database constraints from the same source.
<SteveA> ok,  thanks for the idea anyway
<carlos> morning
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Give external bug watches some luvin' (patch-648)
<SteveA> carlos: you pingged earlier
<carlos> SteveA: it was yesterday night, don't worry, I was able to talk with daf so I don't need to ask you anything now :-)
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: As far as improving exception pages in launchpad, there's also cgitb.
<sabdfl> do we have a favicon?
<sabdfl> stub: do you overlap with bradb usually?
<stub> Not sure - recenly I've been online for loong hours so I've seen him around. Not sure if we will meet now I'm trying to get back to more sane working hours.
<sabdfl> i'd like to have a malone update meetng today, could you holler if you notice you are both online at the same time?
<SteveA> a good way to arrange it in future is to ask Brad to be at a meeting that is early in his timezone, say 1100 UTC or 1200 UTC 
<stub> I think Brad went to bed about 5 hours ago, so he might get online in about 4 hours or so.
<stub> Indeed - arranging in future is good.
<SteveA> talking of which, how does Friday sound for a launchpad general meeting?
* SteveA hollers to launchpad people who are listening
<stub> Don't care - just tell me when
<sabdfl> SteveA: sounds good
<sabdfl> SteveA: favicon, should i add one?
<SteveA> sure.  I'm not sure what the rules are for looking up a favicon.
<SteveA> do we need one in the root of launchpad (to stop it complaining), and then favicons for each application?
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: The rules are browser dependent, but generally something like this:
<SteveA> are the pages supposed to have a <link> element in the header refering to the favicon? (I recall reading that somewhere)
(spiv/#launchpad) If there's a <link rel="shortcut" ...> in the <head>, use that.
<sabdfl> lifeless, bob2: ping
(spiv/#launchpad) Otherwise, guess at /favicon.ico (i.e. the top-level of the domain).
(spiv/#launchpad) The open source browsers at least are happy with .png files as favicons, I'm not sure about IE.
<sabdfl> we need to add one at /favicon.ico
<SteveA> hmm, actually, it isn't wholey straightforward to add an image as a view in zcml
<SteveA> I'll add favicon to today's todo list.  sabdfl: do you have an image you'd like to use?
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Wouldn't adding a <link rel="shortcut" ...> to our HTML header be sufficient?
<sabdfl> spiv: don't think that will catch every browser. we should do both
(spiv/#launchpad) sabdfl: Yeah, both is probably best.
<sabdfl> guys, the arch-tag thing is a mess, please don't create any new ones
<SteveA> you mean, carlos doing a bunch of work on a branch?
<carlos> :-?
* SteveA wonders what sabdfl means by "arch-tag thing"
<SteveA> ah -- using arch-tag: in files rather than tla add
<SteveA> carlos: getting stuck on a branch is a mess for different reasons ;-)
<SteveA> jblack: ayt?
<carlos> SteveA: :-D
<SteveA> ddaa: I think I may have asked this before, but is there a reasonable way of converting files that contain an arch-tag: line into having their identifier managed by tla in its metadata files?
<ddaa> SteveA: No.
<ddaa> taglines and explicit tags use distinct namespaces.
<sabdfl> ddaa: is there a way we can get pqm to reject commits that use arch-tag for new files?
<SteveA> ddaa: so, we'd have to essentially remove them and then add them again, losing history?
<ddaa> sabdfl: I can imagine a shell script doing that.
<sabdfl> SteveA: seems so
<ddaa> SteveA: correct, or patch tla.
<sabdfl> so best bet is to grandfather the existing ones and prevent checkins of new ones
<ddaa> I'm not sure would would be the right way to do it. There has been discussion for a feature to go explicit->tagline but not to go the other way around.
<carlos> breakfast time, see you later
<ddaa> TBH I find that a surprising requirement, I find taglines are more convenient.
<SteveA> there are 120 files in launchpad using arch-tag
<SteveA> ddaa: http://manifesto.gnuarch.org/moin.cgi/ArchWarts
<ddaa> They are more robust in many way. The only issue is when copying files, but that requires a deliberate user action and generally is accompanied by a lot of editing, so changing the tagline in the new file is not a big burden.
<SteveA> my problem with it is having two ways of telling arch about a file
<SteveA> so, whenever I need to move a file, or copy a file, I first need to look inside it to see if it has an arch-tag
<SteveA> it is one more thing to have to remember
(spiv/#launchpad) Doesn't "tla mv" do the right thing either way?
(spiv/#launchpad) Copying a file is obviously a problem, though :)
<SteveA> tla rm certainly doesn't
<SteveA> see ArchWarts
<ddaa> tla inventory -s --ids | cut -d "`echo -e "\t"`" -f2 | grep ^i_
<ddaa> mhhh a bit more...
<ddaa> tla inventory -s --all --ids | cut -d "`echo -e "\t"`" -f2 | grep ^i_
<ddaa> will show all ids generated by taglines, and exit1 if none are found.
<ddaa> Okay I looked at archwarts...
<SteveA> I just added a new wart
<ddaa> the tla rm problem is indeed annoying
<ddaa> but if you people can bear with it a little bit, it can be easily worked around in a wrapper, and it should certainly be fixed in tla.
<ddaa> at least, it should be fixed in tla imho.
<ddaa> about the wrapper, bob2 should open hct for testing by the arch team soon, so if you can suffer the issue a bit longer, we could work around it in hct (if not already done)
(spiv/#launchpad) The output of "tla rm -H" implies that it should work.
(spiv/#launchpad) So if it doesn't, it is a bug, I think :)
<SteveA> either a bug in the docs or a bug in the code
(spiv/#launchpad) Right.
* ddaa tests
<ddaa> okay, I can reproduce the pb with tla 1.2rc2
<ddaa> Neither fai nor aba work around this one.
<ddaa> I dunno about hct. Yet.
<ddaa> Now you have all the elements to take a project management decision.
<ddaa> And my opinion as an extra.
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: Wow... so tla doesn't have a test-case for tla rm?  Eek :)
<ddaa> tla's test suite is very... limited...
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: And tom's worried about getting a perfect release process and voting system?  Sheesh.
<sabdfl> you can't do releases by vote
* spiv -> food
<ddaa> The voting system is more about governance if I understand correctly.
<ddaa> And voters would be co-opted arch devels.
<sabdfl> ddaa: i'll be interested to see how it goes
<SteveA> how many voters are there?
<sabdfl> will you keep me posted?
<ddaa> SteveA: dunno, that's probably something like 5 persons... tom, asuffield, lifeless, jblack, abentley, jivera, maybe talli, etc.
<ddaa> This information is not authoritative.
<ddaa> sabdfl: okay, I've been told it's good to assume new responsibilites :-) But tbh the arch community mess is rather pissing me off those days.
<ddaa> sabdfl: I will keep you posted on significant release/governance events in the arch community.
<sabdfl> ddaa: thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: tom lord is spending time sorting out a voting system for about 7 people to use?
* SteveA remembers that limi and lulu are not here on fridays
<ddaa> SteveA: *shrug* something like that... I have not been following that very closely up to now.
<SteveA> how about Thursday, 1200 UTC for a launchpad meeting instead.  (That's tomorrow.)
<lulu> SteveA: sounds good to me :o)
<ddaa> It has mostly been vapor to this point. I'm waiting for something concrete before making an opinion.
<SteveA> in most communities, 7 is easily within the size that you can make decisions by consensus.
<ddaa> SteveA: it seems it's difficult to achieve consensus with tom even at two people.
<ddaa> Most of the few times I got feedback from him, I classified it as "nonsense or not specific enough to be useful".
<ddaa> Even if he often sounds like he has a pretty clear idea of what he means.
<ddaa> But I'm not the best kid in town for communication.
<ddaa> e.g. I was impressed my lifeless abilities in that dept.
<ddaa> In handling the jblack's integration branch crisis.
* SteveA is glad zope3 has a pope rather than the Lord
<ddaa> actually, at the time I did not classify the feedback that way.
<ddaa> I thought "I'm probably not smart enough to figure out what he means"
<SteveA> talking with jim fulton is often like that, but he's always happy to explain further and to listen to other points of view.
<ddaa> Since that time my position has changed a bit. Now I consider communication skills essential to project lead, and failure to communicate a blame for the leader.
<ddaa> Probably that position is caused by my pissed of state... the right attitude should certainly me something intermediate.
<SteveA> communication skills are almost always more important than technical wizardry for a project leader
<SteveA> consider the architypal example: linus and the linux kernel
* ddaa considers
<SteveA> I'm sure he knows what he's doing with kernels.  However, his communication to his peers stands out more than his code.
* ddaa thinks of linus 2.6 vm rewrite
<ddaa> "okay, the 2.6 vm system is broken, broken, broken. I'm rewriting it all in one swoop and will do something that works." And indeed that worked...
<ddaa> There are several examples like that, when he does what nobody else was able to do...
<SteveA> that's more a case of having the knowledge and ability to do it, and also having the time and resources to do it.  Someone else could have done so, if they met the prerequisites, and offered it to linus for incorporation into his tree.
<ddaa> Would be nice if you people added your nick and a date when writing to the wiki.
<ddaa> The nick is useful to know how to talk to if necessary, and the date is useful to have a clue of how current is the comment. Wiki tend to grow a lot of stale data, timestamping comment make it easier to sort out the current from the ancient.
<sabdfl> ddaa: which kernel did he do that for?
<ddaa> Mh... nah, that was in the 2.4 series...
<sabdfl> SteveA: given that we have a way to list the known arch-tag files, could you add a test to the pre-merge check which barfs on new arch-tag files?
* ddaa points out that the "tla mv" gripe stems from inconsistence. It's just as valid to make all files use taglines.
<SteveA> sabdfl: I suppose it would have to record not the filenames but the arch-tag ids, because files get moved.
<sabdfl> ddaa: problem is that not all files can have an arch tag
<sabdfl> so there is inevitable inconsistency
<sabdfl> so we will eliminate arch tags
<sabdfl> i'm in fascist mode
<ddaa> sorry, cannot find the relevant kernel release, it's back before the the earliest data in the lwn search database.
<sabdfl> stub: from your latest changes it seems i broke some pages
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> would have fixed them if there were page tests
<sabdfl> please could you add page tests for the bugtracker pages?
<sabdfl> thanks
<SteveA> we really should get the arch-tag lines out of the page templates.  it is not nice to serve these things up as comments in the pages' html.
* SteveA does so
<limi> SteveA: do you have time to look at the search/selection widget (making a single-template version now) later, and tell me how we can turn it into a widget? (This one, just without the JS for now: http://plone.org/Members/limi/tests/ubersearchwidget )
* SteveA goes for lunch
<SteveA> limi: probably.  mail me when you're done, perhaps
<limi> ok
<limi> I assume stub knows how to do it too
<ddaa> mh... actually it seems my reporting of the kernel history was inaccurate...
<ddaa> That was a big merge from the Andrea's Arcangeli's VM work in 2.4.10
<SteveA> for some reason, I cannot make a pagetest of .txt / text/plain files.
<ddaa> Human memory is tricky like that...
* SteveA really -> lunch
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: 2.4.9/2.4.10, iirc.
<ddaa> http://lwn.net/2001/0927/kernel.php3
* ddaa is out for lunch
<limi> SteveA: where is the best place to define (in ZCML) a template that should be globally available (the thing that will become a widget) - I just need to test it with TAL enabled :)
<limi> maybe we should have a "testing" dir that uses that attribute of ZCML that we use on images - so that everything there is made globally available inside launchpad?
<sabdfl> everything is globally available in launchpad
<sabdfl> if it's zcml please put it in lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/
<sabdfl> SteveA: why would tests be failing to merge, when they pass on my machine and i'm fully merged to rocketfuel?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: About splitting up publishing.py... I do have concerns that I'll be creating arbitrary divisions without any useful purpose if I start splitting these up. I'm not convinced that I'm going to end up with many more views for publishing (Indeed I expect I may end up with no more at all) so it seems fairly pointless to split the classes out since I'll end up with 'publishing.py' and 'publishingviews.py' or something and it kinda seems od
<ddaa> sabdfl: maybe because the configuration of the system running pqm is different than yours. If it's not in the tree, it's outside the tree...
<ddaa> *different from yours
<Kinnison> feh; sqlobject can't be subscripted
<Kinnison> there goes my neat [ rec[x]  for x in columns ] 
* limi has the ZCML blues
<limi> how can I get my page just to show up, not associating it with a particular class etc?
<limi> daf, SteveA, stub?
* limi is trying to create a widgets.zcml with templates that can be accessed from anywhere
<stub> You can add them as views on everything - like you would add a page to an object except specify '*' as the interface.
<limi> how do I do that? my current ZCML is: http://paste.plone.org/1795
<stub> add a 'for="*"' attribute to the page directive
<limi> so close ;)
<stub> Alteratively, it might be neater to add it only as a view to the root folder (for="IRootContainer" or something - I'd need to look it up)
<sabdfl> morning BradB
<BradB> sabdfl: hi
* limi is not looking for Neat at this point ;)
<stub> yo
<sabdfl> while we have you and stud together, can we have a quick malone catch-up and status check?
* stub struts around the channel
* Kinnison laughs
<sabdfl> erm
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> slip of the finger
<Kinnison> sabdfl: is there something you're not telling us about you?
<BradB> sabdfl: The email notifications are working, but they aren't all working yet (because there's about 16 that have to happen.)
<sabdfl> BradB: is there a standard way to send email to a person in launchpad?
<BradB> The thing that hung me up last night was displaying the "title" of fields that are from vocabs. i.e. I don't want the email to say "Status: 1", I want it to say "Status: New".
<stub> So we are using events for the email notices? (I had been toying with the idea of using triggers to fill the audit log, and a cron job to send the emails but it was going to get real messy...)
<BradB> sabdfl: Yes, I wrote something yesterday for that.
<BradB> stub: Yes.
<stub> BradB: There is a bug in bugzilla for that - SteveA was going to implement if for Limi a last week...
<BradB> The one other thing that was non-obvious to me was how to hook into edits
<BradB> Adds are easy, of course, because you just publish an event in the factory.
<stub> Oh... hang on - I think you can do that one right now.
<BradB> stub: what's the bug number?
<stub> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2101
<stub> (Although this is for TAL... don't know if it is appropriate for your email stuff?
<BradB> nope, I know about the TAL stuff. I need an equiv for plain Python code.
<BradB> SteveA: Can you remind me what the ":" says in foo/bar/lp:BugStatus? I seem to remember it having something to do with adaptation.
<BradB> It might give me a hint about how I achieve the same thing in plain Python.
<stub> BugSeverity.items[10] .title
<BradB> ah
<stub> With tests in canonical/lp/test_dbschema.py for examples
<BradB> I noticed that items attrib last night, but didn't expect it would do that.
<stub> I've forgotten why it was necessary - I think it might have been because we couldn't define the __getitem__ method on a class, only an instance?
* stub has totally shot his short term memory
<BradB> AttributeError: 'SimpleVocabulary' object has no attribute 'items'
<elmo_> stub: drugs are bad, mmkay\
* BradB looks through the tests for kicks
<stub> Erm.. you won't have much luck getting it out of a Vocabulary (but you could use it to get the index to put in BugWhatever[x] )
<BradB> Ah, I think I'm using the wrong vocab object.
<BradB> I want the thing that inherits from DBSchema, I suppose.
<BradB> (i.e. the not-vocab object)
<stub> Yup
<stub> I don't think Vocabularies are much use for anything except sending to the Z3 form machinery... icky interface
<BradB> stub: They could be though, with getTerm and getTermByToken. Tried that last night though and got NotFoundError's.
(spiv/#launchpad) stub: You can define __getitem__ on a class, it just requires a metaclass...
<stub> NA NA NA CAN"T HEAR YOU NA NA NA
(spiv/#launchpad) :)
<cprov> stub: nice strategy !
<BradB> stub: Yeee, that worked, thanks.
<ddaa> spiv: ? I just define __getitem__ as plain instance method...
<ddaa> What's wrong with that?
<stub> The things in dbschema are not instances, they are actually classes (generated on the fly from docstrings, because SteveA is a sick, sick person)
(spiv/#launchpad) (pasted example in privmsg, to avoid spamming channel)
<ddaa> my opinion is that subscriptable classes are very likely wrong.
<ddaa> As I said to spiv, using a metaclass here is just moving the instanciation into the language instead of using explicit code.
<BradB> stub: Are you still gonna be around in 2.5-3.5 to test Malone?
<BradB> (hours, that is :)
<carlos> stub: could you review my db change request from this morning? I need it to continue with my work
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: The code in question is lib/canonical/lp/dbschema.py in launchpad, if you're curious.
<ddaa> I'm curious but I have to focus on imports.
<stub> Hopefully not - I'm trying to get back to more normal hours (Nights is fine for a while, but then it really starts to drag...)
<sabdfl> SteveA: any progress on zwiki moin format support?
<sabdfl> our wiki is exploding and will get more and more difficult to integrate
(spiv/#launchpad) ddaa: :)
<sabdfl> stub, bradb, i'm sucked into the release vortex (announcement in 40 minutes) so am unlikely to be able to meet properly
<sabdfl> sorry
<BradB> stub, sabdfl: What plan is there for moving this to the dogfood server? We could do so now, but just not all the notifications are implemented yet (that's what I'm planning to finish off over the next few hours.)
<sabdfl> "this"?
<BradB> Malone. :)
<stub> Plan?
<BradB> heh
<BradB> sabdfl: Is this something that gets decided in the meeting tomorrow morning?
<stub> I was thinking we make the soyuz dudes do it since they already have stuff on there :-)
<stub> BradB: We should be able to use events to fill the audit table too, shouldn't we?
<BradB> yes
<BradB> Auditing won't be part of the first dogfooding though, at least, it shouldn't be.
<stub> Yup
<stub> limi: That .zcml working they way you need?
<limi> yup
<limi> excellent, thanks
* BradB runs out to grab some brekkie
<stub> limi: Just try not to pollute the namespace too much :-) If it looks like there is going to be a lot of them, we can do 'context/widgets/searchselection' instead of 'context/widgets-searchselection'
<SteveA> sabdfl: I'll ask about ZWiki.  Simon Michael appears to be online.
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added notifications when a bug is assigned to a new product (patch-649)
* Kinnison spanks BradB|brb for using the non-word 'ye'
<SteveA> as in "ye olde malone" ?
* SteveA searches for a thorn on his keyboard
<ddaa> me watches buildbot munching his cpu
<limi> stub: yes, it's only one template right now ;)
<Kinnison> SteveA: It's commonly accepted that the 'th' digraph represents the thorn character
<SteveA> yay -- compose th does it
<Kinnison> yep
<ddaa> at's fun!
* Kinnison stares unconvinced at his pterm
* Kinnison wonders what's wrong with it
(spiv/#launchpad) SteveA: Try Ctrl+Shift+D,E
<SteveA> ???
<Kinnison> that's another way to compose a thorn character
* SteveA didn't mean to press return then
* SteveA wonders why adding robots.txt views on certain things screws up a lot of page tests
<ddaa> Ho, that Ctrl-shift composition is fun... but really inconvenient on dvorak where d anh e are on different hands.
<ddaa> oh... that's a "input that hexadecimal char" chord...
<ddaa> Won't input null, though.
<morgs> cprov: I have a quick question on the sourceforge api...
<ddaa> limi: "mark impersonates me in his spare time"
<ddaa> Which is the bugtracker to file "mark has still some spare time"? ;-)
<limi> hehe
<daf> Kinnison: [ getattr(rec, x) for x in columns ]  ?
<Kinnison> daf: yeah
<Kinnison> daf: I was there not long after
<limi> daf: checking in a new color scheme shortly ;)
<Kinnison> daf: not as cute as rec[x]  though
* limi is waiting for merging and page tests
* Kinnison goes to get his laptop
<daf> limi: oo
<cprov> morgs: hi, say it 
* limi submits the patch request
<morgs> cprov: hi
<morgs> cprov: the project summary you want for the short description: I am getting something into 'description' at the moment.
<morgs> cprov: Is that different from what you want?
<morgs> cprov: Could you give me an example (URL)?
<cprov> morgs: I was think in a real human-typed Sumary, but I'm affraid there isn't something like that in SF
<cprov> morgs: let's see ..
<morgs> cprov: For example, if you go to http://sourceforge.net/projects/python, you will see a description "The Python programming language, an object-oriented scripting and rapid application development language."
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed up the search-selection, made the Launchpad colors be more distinct. (patch-650)
<limi> daf: ^^
<morgs> cprov: Then if you go: d = sourceforge.getProjectSpec('python','sf') and then d['description'] , then the description is what you get.
<daf> limi: great, thanks!
<morgs> cprov: A different example: for 'mysql-python', the description is 'MySQL support for Python. MySQL versions 3.22, 3.23 and 4.0; and Python versions 1.5.2-2.3 are supported. MySQLdb is the Python DB API-2.0 interface. _mysql is a low-level API similiar to the MySQL C API. ZMySQLDA is a Database Adapter for Zope.'
<cprov> morgs: it is too long for a Short description :)
<limi> daf: better?
<morgs> cprov: OK, I will look for something better
<cprov> morgs: now, i'm just cutting the description in the first "." and using it as shortdesc, but it isn't that good, since in many cases isn't Impacting words 
<morgs> cprov: looks like SF doesn't have anything better.
<cprov> morgs: for example, looks like python hasn't a good description on SF, this description looks like a good shortdesc
<cprov> morgs: yes, it's difficult to fit them without human interaction 
<morgs> cprov: OK, I see what you mean. Some projects have short descriptions anyway, and some have long descriptions.
<morgs> cprov: Unfortunately the RSS feed doesn't have anything better either.
<morgs> cprov: I've got my arch login details now, must set it up. Can we do a run-through on Friday?
<BradB> sabdfl, stub: We'll finalize a dogfood server during the meeting tomorrow then; sound good?
<cprov> morgs: I see, but, anyway, RSS helps you a look for get the available data in a easy way than parse HTML 
<ddaa> cprov: in your ARCH.png, I find the text is almost unreadable small.
<daf> limi: it's easier to read
<daf> limi: perhaps it's a little bit harsh
<cprov> daad: sorry, you can grab a .dia in the same URI
<BradB> SteveA: Any update on when the page test generator will be fixed? This continues to cause delays in Malone development, by allowing code to be checked in that breaks things that were already working.
<ddaa> cprov: thanks but that was also a suggestion to compress the layout a bit or make the image bigger.
<cprov> ddaa: I'll do so ... Do you have any suggestion about the Arch topology itself ?
<cprov> morgs: send me an email with some news or questions (if you think necessary), thanks for you good work and good luck with Rocketfuel Setup
<morgs> cprov: OK, I'll do that.
<cprov> ddaa: please, send me (or LP) an email with suggestions or advices about the ARCH diagram, thank for your help
<cprov> time to go ...
<SteveA> BradB: write some pagetests by hand, using lots of "..."
<SteveA> BradB: at least you can catch errors rendering a page that way
<sabdfl> BradB: what's wrong with the page test generator?
* Kinnison star-merges his desktop branch into his laptop branch ready for hacking in the car on the way to the party tonight
<sabdfl> cprov: that's not too long for a short description
<sabdfl> short description is a single paragraph
<SteveA> sabdfl: the page test generator is giving errors on a few pages.  I do not yet know why.
<sabdfl> 'k
<SteveA> but, this should not prevent writing a simple page test by hand, that just proves that the page exists
<BradB> sabdfl: #2105, #2114, #2115, #2116.
<sabdfl> BradB: thanks
<BradB> SteveA: In some cases, that's ok; in others, it isn't (e.g. it would have prevented the breakage seen in adding source package assignments, but wouldn't have prevented the fact that product release infestations are no longer showing the name of the product, only the version number.)
* Kinnison sighs. tla is being odd.
<Kinnison> dir1 == my tree, star-merged up to the top of rocketfuel
<Kinnison> dir2 == a fresh 'get' of rocketfuel
<Kinnison> there are diffs
<Kinnison> (and no; I don't have any unmerged commits)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: that's normal
<Kinnison> sabdfl: normal enough that I get freaky changes when I try and merge in my other tree?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm hitting 'conflicts' when I should be gaining one modification only
<sabdfl> not sure, but i'm told it's normal :-)
* Kinnison sighs
(spiv/#launchpad) Kinnison: It's possible you've crossed the streams...
<Kinnison> it's normal to lose diff hunks?
* Kinnison blats the changes and tries the star-merge again
(spiv/#launchpad) s/streams/star-merges/
<daf> Kinnison: that seems counter-intuitive to me
<Kinnison> daf: aye
<Kinnison> daf: it's as though I missed some conflicts or something
<Kinnison> but the tree linted
<daf> if you do a fresh tla get from your archive, does it differ from either of dir1 or dir2?
<BradB> Kinnison: maybe it has to do with limi's checkin
<BradB> That mixed a merge + adding of something.
<BradB> completely random guess though.
<Kinnison> daf: I'm just re-doing the merge; then I'll look
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed up the search/selection widget, ready for Zopification now. (patch-651)
<jblack> stevea: ping 
<jblack> bradb: Would you mind if I hit your machine (rather hardly) today? 
<jblack> I'd like to strace tla on your box
<BradB> jblack: You could over lunch, but that's in about 1 - 1.5 hours. If you want, I can let you know.
<jblack> Would it be possible to get more time, if I do it after you go to bed? 
<BradB> You can do it 1. over lunch, 2. after about 18:00 - 18:30ish local time
<jblack> I'll go with 2, so that I can actually strace a star-merge, library building, etc
<jblack> btw, thank you very much for loaning me the account.
* Kinnison thinks he's cleaned up the mess
<BradB> jblack: Sure, no prob. I'll give you the go ahead later today. (by the way, you might find fs_usage to be useful during a star merge.)
<BradB> And in OS X, it's ktrace, not strace...we have to be different.
<jblack> does fs_usage feel the same as vmstat? I.E. it can print recurring reports? 
* limi joins BradB's exclusive club
<BradB> jblack: It just barfs out everything that's going on on the fs. You save it to a log and then write a little script to make something useful out of what it told you.
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: Can I bounce an SQLObject idea off you?
<BradB> spiv: sure
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: Should SQLObject.sync do "if self._SO_obsolete: return" before doing anything else?
* BradB thinks
<BradB> spiv: I'd expect sync to sync.
(spiv/#launchpad) Or is calling sync on a deleted object a sign that something else is broken?
<BradB> That if statement doesn't do a sync.
<BradB> hm
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: But if destroySelf has been called, what is there to sync?
(spiv/#launchpad) Either sync should check for _SO_obsolete, or I think there's a bug in sqlos's handling of deletes...
<BradB> yeah, i can see now that _SO_obsolete means that the object has been deleted; that if statement makes sense then.
(spiv/#launchpad) Ok :)
(spiv/#launchpad) I guess I should work on a test-case then..
* SteveA fixes major bug in suburls
<BradB> spiv: I wouldn't if sync()'ing a dead object should raise an exception?
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: Well, that's what currently happens :)
(spiv/#launchpad) e.g. sqlobject.main.SQLObjectNotFound: The object ArchNamespace by the ID 27 has been deleted
<BradB> yeah, i see the code here now
(spiv/#launchpad) Is there anywhere I can look to see where assumptions about this sort of thing are documented? :)
(spiv/#launchpad) But I think that exception is more designed to catch errors where someone has issued a DELETE behind SQLObject's back.
<BradB> spiv: http://sqlobject.org/docs/News.html#interface-changes seems about as much as you'll find
<BradB> ...which isn't much
(spiv/#launchpad) Hmm.
(spiv/#launchpad) I wonder if there's a seperate bug here.
(spiv/#launchpad) Which is that .destroySelf doesn't respect _lazyUpdates.
(spiv/#launchpad) Or perhaps that's out-of-scope for _lazyUpdates.
<BradB> you mean for cascading deletes?
(spiv/#launchpad) I haven't even considered cascading deletes ;)
<BradB> i thought you might be meaning that if foo.bar was 1 in the sqlobject, but 2 in the DB, that destroySelf would cascade delete on the 2, instead of the 1.
<BradB> otherwise, why does destorySelf care about if the object updates lazily or not?
(spiv/#launchpad) I don't think it does.
(spiv/#launchpad) I was just thinking stupid thoughts out loud ;)
<BradB> heh
(spiv/#launchpad) So, as far as I can see, either sync needs to check _SO_obsolete, or sqlos needs to hook destroySelf to unregister the object from the datamanger.
(spiv/#launchpad) The former option seems to be less work (a nice simple two-liner).
<BradB> spiv: What does it get you by adding that if statement? (Other than being slightly faster, some of the time?) An exception should be raised no matter what, I think.
<BradB> (i.e. I get the impression that you're not liking the current, exception-raising behaviour.)
<BradB> I think sqlobject has to assume that things might be done behind its back, unfortunately.
<BradB> well, no, not unfortunately, but rather because that's the Right Thing
<BradB> because a well-known property of storing stuff in a DB is that many different systems can more easily access it
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Rewrote the way the suburls work to fix serious bug in it that revealed itself when I added robots.txt files.  Added robots.txt files.  Removed IHasSuburls dead chickens. (patch-652)
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: I'm happy with the test for things behind its back.
(spiv/#launchpad) But this isn't behind SQLObject's back.
<Kinnison> SteveA: Why are we moving away from arch-tag ?
<BradB> spiv: IOW, you're looking for a slightly speed gain, presumably?
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: No.
<BradB> a not-exception?
(spiv/#launchpad) I'm looking for "Blah.destroySelf()" ... time passes... "transaction ends" to work.
<BradB> where a .sync happens during "time passes"?
(spiv/#launchpad) .sync happens at "transaction ends".
(spiv/#launchpad) As part of committing the transaction.
(spiv/#launchpad) sqlos hooks SQLObject.dirty to keep track of things that need syncing.
(spiv/#launchpad) But it currently has no way of knowing not to call sync on something that has been destroyed.
(spiv/#launchpad) I'm happy to entertain the possibility this is an sqlos problem :)
(spiv/#launchpad) It's possible that sqlos should be using the SQLObject connection cache.
(spiv/#launchpad) It's possible that sqlos should be using the SQLObject connection's cache of objects, rather.
<sabdfl> (16:50:27) elmo_: mark@hbd.com - k3yring
<sabdfl> doh
<elmo_> LOL
<sabdfl> shhh
<elmo_> sabdfl: you ARE Thom May, and I claim my five pounds
<sabdfl> thom might be looking
<SteveA> Kinnison: replied by email, and to the list.
<sabdfl> RELEASE ANNOUNCEMENT: Ubuntu 4.10 "The Warty Warthog Release" is DONE!
<sabdfl> Read the full announcement at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fFinalReleaseAnnouncement?action=raw
* BradB checks in half a dozen more bug notifications
<SteveA> "under way" should be "underway"
<BradB> spiv: Can this same kind of behaviour be written as a failing unit test against sqlobject itself?
<BradB> If not, I'd punt it to Sidnei et al.
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: It can, but I'm not sure the test makes sense :)
(spiv/#launchpad) I guess that's really what I'm asking: what is the intended result of "Foo.destroySelf(); Foo.sync()"?
<BradB> I'd expect an exception.
(spiv/#launchpad) I think I'll mail sqlobject-discuss.
(spiv/#launchpad) At the very least, destroySelf could use a more useful docstring that "# Kills this object.  Kills it dead!" :)
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks for that
(spiv/#launchpad) Thanks for your help.
* SteveA heads off to get some exercise.  back later.
<BradB> spiv: hehe, no prob. :)
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: Thinking about it a little more, I'm inclined to think that the SQLObject behaviour is reasonable.  I've mailed the list anyway, to be certain.
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added another half dozen or so notifications for things that are added to bugs (e.g. a product release infestation.) (patch-653)
* BradB heads out for food
<limi> SteveA: did the shorthand for "add everything in this directory as a resource" in ZCML make it into Zope 3?
<limi> (or stub, if you know :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: am still seeing failure messages to pqm messages when tests run fine on my machine, and am fully merged
<sabdfl> any ideas?
<limi> the IA64 boxes are here
<limi> now I can tell my kids "I touched the Itanium"
<limi> false alarm
<limi> it was only boring, normal servers ;)
<jblack> I heard the itanium can do a three minute egg in two minutes
<limi> ooh
<limi> gotta get me one of those
<limi> think of all the time I will save!
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: thanks for the merge :-)
<jblack> limi, when's a good time to steal about 10-15 minutes from you? I'd like to dive into your arch world, and see what's going on with those 7 minute merges
<limi> heh
<limi> maybe in an hour or so?
<jblack> would an hour and a half be ok as well? 
<limi> yup
<jblack> Ok. Its a deal
<limi> I'm not going anywhere ;)
<limi> (except for dinner)
<limi> you need a login on this box?
<sabdfl> BradB|lunch: actually, just as well i had to do it, because I've broken malone/browser.py into ten files and you would have not enjoyed finding the pieces :-)
<sabdfl> they are in all the right places, but still
<sabdfl> SteveA: what happened to IHasSubURL's?
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: restructure malone and doap (patch-654)
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Moved stuff around a bit, made the portlets more sexy, lots of CSS tweaks. (patch-655)
<kiko> sexy portlets!
<limi> yes!
<limi> mostly for Malone
<limi> icons and fluff
<BradB> sounds like i got stuff in just in time. ;)
<limi> what, are you suggesting that arch does a less than stellar job with conflicts? ;)
* limi is lost in Zope 3
* BradB submitted a Z3 contrib agreement over lunch
<kiko> BradB, you now get invited to barbecues at Jim's place
<limi> hehe
<BradB> woo
* limi gets those too
* kiko too
<sabdfl> BradB: see my comments above?
<sabdfl> malone/browser.py is in database/ and browser/ now
<sabdfl> in pieces related to class
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Trivial pixel change in the CSS to test the new commit script :) (patch-656)
<BradB> sabdfl: Yep, ok, I'm in the midst of star-merging your changes.
<kiko> bbias
<SteveA> sabdfl: IHasSubURLs is no longer needed for things that have suburls
<sabdfl> great!
<sabdfl> thanks
<SteveA> there was a bug in how it handled certain kinds of pages under certain circumstances.
<SteveA> the solution to it involved making the whole thing simpler to use
<SteveA> limi: I think the shorthand for "add everything in this directory as a resource" did make it into zope3
<SteveA> we should have that now in our snapshot in rocketfuel
<limi> ok
<limi> I would like that for the images dir
<SteveA> sabdfl: did you sort out your odd differences where tests would pass in pqm but not for you?
* SteveA has been reading the scroll-back
<limi> it gets really boring to declare security for image files ;)
<SteveA> resources should be public by default
<limi> well, they don't show up unless I put them in the ZCML
<limi> and with 50 icons, that gets boring ;)
<SteveA> let me see if I can find the name of that directive
<limi> I believe Jim said he added it (since I asked him directly about it)
<BradB> limi: browser:resourceDirectory
<BradB> http://dev.zope.org/Wikis/DevSite/Projects/ComponentArchitecture/Zope3Book/resource.html
<sabdfl> SteveA: i think it was just timing of refuels vs pqm commits
<sabdfl> would be great to have a web page which showed the pqm queue status
<SteveA> thanks brad
<BradB> no prob
<BradB> so the deal with site-edit is that it points to the same site (of course), but simply respects the no-cache header?
<BradB> (I'm about to move up the CC patch again, at Lu's request.)
* SteveA has added a browser:favicon directive.  usage instructions on the launchpad list.
<kiko> SteveA <- da man
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added browser:favicon directive. (patch-657)
(dilys/#launchpad) Bug 2094 resolved: Change the queries inside Soyuz App Components to the properly SQLObject
(dilys/#launchpad) https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2094
(dilys/#launchpad) Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Soyuz sql.py cleanup. No more sql queries inside this file. Closes bug #2094 (patch-658)
<BradB> How do I remove a directory with tla?
<BradB> bradb@ozone:~/launchpad/lp/lib/canonical/launchpad$ tla rm events 
<BradB> attempt to remove directory events
<BradB> bradb@ozone:~/launchpad/lp/lib/canonical/launchpad$ ls events/
<BradB> bradb@ozone:~/launchpad/lp/lib/canonical/launchpad$
<BradB> :)
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: tla delete events; rmdir events 
(spiv/#launchpad) Looks like tla rm is really broken :/
<BradB> bradb@ozone:~/launchpad/lp/lib/canonical/launchpad$ tla delete events/
<BradB> attempt to remove non-existent id for events/
<BradB> i already removed its .arch-ids dir
<jblack> spiv: No, not broken. Just confusing
(spiv/#launchpad) Ah, then that'll do it to.
<BradB> (by hand, after removing the two files in the dir.)
(spiv/#launchpad) jblack: Then the docs are broken.
<BradB> yeah, one or the other is definitely broken :)
<jblack> show me a project in which docs aren't. :) 
(spiv/#launchpad) jblack: $ tla help | grep "rm :"
(spiv/#launchpad)                           rm : remove a file (or dir, or symlink) and its explicit inventory tag (if any)
(spiv/#launchpad) jblack: There's broken docs, then there's broken front-line help on the command-line :)
<BradB> jblack: there's "inadequate" docs and then there's "docs that say one thing when the software does something else" :)
<BradB> spiv: so i should just rmdir now then?
(spiv/#launchpad) BradB: If "tla id events" doesn't know about it, then go for it.
(spiv/#launchpad) (Also, tla tree-lint is useful, and even seems to work as advertised ;)
<BradB> it's an "untagged file", so i guess that means it doesn't have an idea
<BradB> s/idea/id/
(spiv/#launchpad) jblack: I'd be more sympathetic if it were some obscure wiki page we're talking about, rather than the output of tla help :)
(spiv/#launchpad) jblack: tla rm -h is equally misleading.
#launchpad 2005-10-31
<mpt> arg, LP won't compile
<mpt> ar: .libs/allocsa.o: No such file or directory
<SteveA> mpt: we can override that
<sabdfl> mpt: are you certain its identical? with the latest rocketfuel or current production?
<mpt> sabdfl: with rocketfuel
<mpt> Well, I tested it on six sample pages
<mpt> including the front page, an auto-generated form, a Rosetta translation form, a bug page
<mpt> and a Rosetta chart
<mpt> SteveA: how?
<SteveA> mpt: magic headers.  we'll have a session with lifeless at UBZ on launchpad cacheing
* mpt has no idea how to fix this compilation bug
<SteveA> mpt: how are you compiling?
<mpt> SteveA: First with make run, and when that didn't work, with make clean followed by make
<SteveA> that's a problem with gettext-tools
<SteveA> so, cd sourcecode/pygettextpo
<mpt> ok
<mpt> make in here?
<SteveA> try that
<mpt> same error
<Kinnison> do I have time before the bzr changeover?
<mpt> SteveA: same error in gettext-tools-0.14.2
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> what does 'locate allocsa' give you?
<mpt> SteveA: a bunch of files that are all in salgado's home directory
<SteveA> hang on
<mpt> :-)
<mpt> and a warning about slocate.db being old
<SteveA> can you paste me the full error you get from trying to make the gettext stuff
<SteveA> on chinstrap
<SteveA> in the pastebin
<mpt> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyItaNT.html
<sabdfl> mpt: tested, visually? or comparing screenshots?
<mpt> sabdfl: visually, Shift+Reloading after every change to make sure that nothing changed, and fixing it if it did
<sabdfl> mpt: ok, land it, please don't surprise me
<SteveA> mpt: make clean in gettext-tools-0.14.2 and try again
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=sabdfl, r=SteveA]  This is a major cleanup of template text and headings across Launchpad. Read the first part of the patch log for some simple advice on how to make pages quicker to use. (patch-2724: mpt@canonical.com)
<mpt> YES
* Kinnison is storming through this review response
<mpt> SteveA: hey, that worked, thanks
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.4: Release of 1.4.3 (patch-9: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<SteveA> mpt: so, a flaw in its makefile
* SteveA fixes the excessive cookie-sending
* Kinnison sends his reply to stevea while his baz gets on with things
<mpt> sabdfl: ok, http://async.com.br:8081/ should work now
* mpt had a few bugs to fix from bad merging
<sabdfl> mpt: you dropped a change of mine, to the li spacing in portlets
<sabdfl> it should be more tightly spaced
<sabdfl> http://async.com.br:8081/malone/bugtrackers/mozilla.org
<sabdfl> some weirdness in the details portlet
<mpt> sabdfl: li fixed
<sabdfl> http://async.com.br:8081/products/firefox/+spec/mergewin
<sabdfl> lost the border on the alert message
<mpt> that was intentional
<mpt> I changed the alerts from bordered orangey to unbordered yellow
<mpt> and the errors from red to pink
<mpt> and the non-graphic bullets from black to turquoise
<mpt> those were the only visual changes, afaik
<sabdfl> black to turquoise is probably fine
<sabdfl> the colours are not great, could you revert that please?
<mpt> ok
<mpt> ok, I see what's happening with the bugracker
<SteveA> Kinnison: replied.  please merge
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> SteveA: we'll discuss the ##CUSTOMFORMAT## stuff over a beer in Montral
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> sabdfl: http://async.com.br:8081/malone/bugtrackers/mozilla.org fixed
<sabdfl> mpt: DOIT
<mpt> ta muchly, sabdfl
<Kinnison> sabdfl: so the plan is to transfer launchpad to bzr tomorrow?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes
<sabdfl> though, check with lifeless
<mpt> and colors reverted
<Kinnison> sabdfl: cool
* Kinnison is just preparing to send off the queue-accepted processor
<ajmitch> fyi, pqm packages are nearly there, will get pybaz packaged today
<Kinnison> then I think I've closed off all my branches ready for bzr
<Kinnison> so I can go from fresh
<Kinnison> no need to chew chinstrap converting my archive :-)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: good man
<Kinnison> so long as I can get this merge in of course
<mpt> SteveA: Where should that Makefile bug be reported? (I fear I don't know enough to report it usefully)
<SteveA> mpt: i'll see if i can reproduce it
<SteveA> mpt: it will be difficult to make a good bug report because we didn't keep a copy of the tree before make clean
<SteveA> mpt: but, general advice is to use make clean if anything goes wrong
<mpt> SteveA: right, I tried that at the top of the tree, and didn't realize that it would do anything different further down
<SteveA> now, that's a bug
<SteveA> report it on jamesh
<SteveA> 'make clean should work in pygettextpo' 
<mpt> okie dokie
* mpt is soooooo glad design-fascism is landed
<mpt> it's been chewing up my time
<Kinnison> Right, my queue stuff is on pqm's plate now
<sabdfl> mpt:  you didn't revert those colours correctly
<sabdfl> the alert is now pink, and has no border!
<sabdfl> please fix asap. this colour is naff
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Fixing bug # 2812, loading zcml info in builddmaster and consequently removing the database imports, fixing bug # 1305 by using standards in both buildd cronscripts. (patch-2725: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
* mpt gouges out his eyes
<mpt> sabdfl, fixed
<SteveA> mpt: i still have some more work to do on this login issue.  but, i think i've worked it all out now.  by the time i'm in montreal, i expect to have ready a branch with a fix to the login issues, improved sessioning that sets cookies only when necessary, and a straightforward way to say what cacheing-related headers to set for different kinds of content we're serving up.
<mpt> great
<mpt> btw, SteveA, I don't think it's necessary to say "you are logged in" on the next page
<mpt> at least, not an extra time in addition to the header blurb
<mpt> or should I save this feedback for Montreal? :-)
<sabdfl> mpt: http://www.stylegala.com/features/bulletmadness/
<mpt> cute :-)
<mpt> our generic bullet should be a bit larger to be comparable to the various icons, I guess
<mpt> anyway, 10.45pm and PQM has the stylesheet sanity
<mpt> I'm going home
<SteveA> mpt: we should go over various login / logout interactions at UBZ
<SteveA> and refine what launchpad does in each case
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> it won't take long, and we can use the notes to make a basic set of use-cases
<SteveA> which then turns into tests
<SteveA> and gets implemented
<SteveA> we need to consider wikis and shipit too
<mpt> register a spec for it
<mpt> goodnight
<sabdfl> stub: morning
<stub> Morning
<sabdfl> can i ask you to cherrypick something please?
<stub> Sure
<Kinnison> urgh, baz still in the pqm queue
<Kinnison> more urgh, bzr still not checked out a fresh tree
<Kinnison> even *more* urgh, publisher using 2g of ram on staging again
* Kinnison growls
<stub> Kinnison: We had similar bloat with a Rosetta data migration script. It was doing 'for foo in Foo.select()', which would cause the entire table to be loaded into SQLObject instances and stay there no matter how much you committed. Solution was to use raw SQL to select the ids and create the objects one at a time.
<stub> Or something like that
<stub> Using a fresh connection per chunk to force the cache to be cleared
<sabdfl> gosh, this poll UI is horrible
<Kinnison> stub: meh?
<stub> If you iterate over the results of a select, all those results get sucked into a cache and stay there until the connection is closed. If instead you use psycopg to determine the list of items you want to iterate over, you can then iterate over that list of ids, creating a fresh connection each time.
<stub> Then you get no bloat.
<stub> More overhead in opening connections, but less overhead in thrashing
<sabdfl> stub: can i have your approval for ALTER TABLE PollOption RENAME COLUMN shortname TO title;
<sabdfl> and your permission to thwack anybody who gets another bit of crap like that past you
<sabdfl> there's no shortname anywhere else in the system!
<sabdfl> and this should be a big clue:
<sabdfl> @property
<sabdfl> def title(self):
<sabdfl>     return self.shortname
<sabdfl> ?
<stub> If you know you won't need to make it programmatic in the future, sure.
<stub> You got a patch that can go in or do you want a fresh number?
<sabdfl> fresh number please :-/
<sabdfl> and this is part of what i'd like cherry picked
<sabdfl> and i'm really hoping that mpt never touched the poll stuff, horrible as it is, in his fascism patch
<stub> 25-47-0.sql
<stub> Do we have polls running now? Or should this wait until the Sat/Sun update?
<sabdfl> we do, and i'm trying to allow people to vote
<fabbione> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey fabbione
<fabbione> still awake?
<sabdfl> these bugs were reported nearly two weeks ago when the poll started
<sabdfl> fabbione: yup
<sabdfl> montreal time, nearly :-)
<fabbione> sabdfl: hehe
<fabbione> i just woke up :/
<fabbione> cya in a few hours :)
<sabdfl> fabbione: safe travels
<fabbione> sabdfl: thanks
<SteveA> sabdfl: see you in 10 mins to drop off the key?
<sabdfl> SteveA: perfect
<sabdfl> SteveA: beer?
<SteveA> cold and refreshing?
* SteveA --> over and out
<minghua> Hi, does the merge account feature in launchpad work?
<minghua> I always get a "RequestExpired" error
* Kinnison decides he can't sit around waiting
* Kinnison heads for bed
<stub> minghua: Normally it works :-(
<minghua> stub: okay thanks, I think I'll try later
<minghua> and if still not, I'll come again :-)
<stub> ta. Unfortunately I've just found a bug that causes the information I need to diagnose what is happening in your case to be lost :-(
<stub> minghua: Ahh.... just checking the commit logs. Someone has fixed your bug. I'll roll out that fix in a few hours.
<minghua> Glad to hear that :-)
<minghua> not that I have anything important in either account...
<minghua> I just didn't realize that launchpad auto-imported my bugzilla or rosetta account
<minghua> and I happen to want to use a different email for launchpad
<stub> Yup. It is very common which is why it is important to fix.
<sabdfl> stub: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--pre-ubz-specs--0--patch-10
<sabdfl> passes tests locally, but i don't know if there's something its likely to conflict with on production, or on current rocketfuel
<stub> sabdfl: Just that patch, or that branch up to that patch?
<sabdfl> just that patch
<sabdfl> when you roll out a new production, is that a tag, or a merge-into-old-production?
<stub> No conflicts is a good start
<stub> I merge it onto the production branch and then do a 'baz update' on the production system. For a full rollout I do a full build-config to get an entirely fresh tree.
<sabdfl> ok, just merged from rocketfuel, no conflicts, will run tests
<stub> I'm already rolling it out
<sabdfl> thanks muchly
<sabdfl> stub: separately:   ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "distributionbounty_id_seq" does not exist  SELECT NEXTVAL('DistributionBounty_id_seq')
<sabdfl> on production
<sabdfl> any ideas?
<sabdfl> there is a test for bounty creation, though its not a bounty on a distro
<stub> You don't have perms on the distributionbounty table?
<stub> sabdfl: It is distrobounty, not distributionbounty
<sabdfl> i've no idea why it's looking for distribution bounty then :-)
<stub> Because lib/canonical/launchpad/distributionbounty.py thinks the table should be called distributionbounty?
<sabdfl> ah. fairy nuff
<sabdfl> and so to bed
<sabdfl> night 
<stub> sabdfl: Your poll patch is live
<stub> minghua: Your merge should work now
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+poll/tb-nomination-mjg59-2005/+vote-simple
<sabdfl> doh
<minghua> stub: indeed it is, thanks for the fix!
<sabdfl> stub: any ideas? +portlet-options seems well registered
<stub> On that context? And it has permissions?
<stub> Is the portlet required btw? I can comment it out easily enough to get the page working (assuming it isn't critical functionality)
<sabdfl> stub: its not required, no
<sabdfl> can you check the zcml please?
<sabdfl> zcml/poll.zcml
<stub> Not in there
<stub> Must have been added in a previous patch that hasn't been rolled out.
<sabdfl> no, i'm really sure i added that myself
<stub> On that patch? 
<stub> patch-10?
<sabdfl> i thought so, yes
<sabdfl> can i easily inspect patch-9
<sabdfl> ?
<minghua> Hmm, I get a "page not found" when log out after merging, is that worth reporting?
<stub> minghua: Yes please. Ideally with the URL you where on when you selected 'logout'
<sabdfl> oh, bollocks
<sabdfl> stub, just roll out that branch
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> errr... up to -10
<stub> ok
<sabdfl> my bad
<minghua> stub: I don't have the url anymore, it has a lot of random numbers in it
<stub> minghua: Don't worry then. If you can just describe what you did or where you where before clicking logout that will be enough
<minghua> it's something like launchpad.net/token/#$!#!$!/+logout
<stub> I suspect this was from the 'your account has been merged' page? 
<stub> Makes sense
<sabdfl> stub: sorry about that. i'm very confident in the branch, though, and tests all pass
<stub> sabdfl: Its your nickle ;)
<sabdfl> not -11, though, that has latest rf, and lord only knows what's in there :-)
<minghua> yes, I clicked the link in the email sent to "account-to-be-merged", then it asks for "main-account"'s password, then I got logged in as "main-acount", and when I click "log out" on right-up corner I got the error
<minghua> an ordinary log out works fine now
<minghua> so I suppose it's a corner case
<stub> Yup. One we should catch.
<sabdfl> stub: should i stay up to check it?
<stub> I can get it up in 20 mins, or 10 mins if I'm rude and don't give the users a warning of a restart
<sabdfl> stub: well, if it's b0rked its no worse than the current bits, so i'm going to crash. shooting for montreal time here, not beijing time
<stub> ok ;)
<stub> night
<sabdfl> so tally ho and let's see if that worked
<sabdfl> stub: nearly there? am still up
<stub> sabdfl: Merging is giving me the shits :-/
<sabdfl> stub: oh. conflicts?
<stub> Currently sucking down Kiko's branch for some stupid reason
* stub works out how to properly use replay --reverse
<stub> This could take some time :-/
* stub goes for a swim
<ajmitch> morning jordi 
<jordi> hello
<jordi> stupid blackouts
<jordi> all night with no access to mail
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> going to be at UBZ?
<jordi> ajmitch: yup
<jordi> SOON
<ajmitch> great
* ajmitch should get there saturday morning
<jordi> me on the 1st
<Biggi> Hello :)
<sivang> Morning launchpadders :)
<jordi> hello sivan
<sivang> hey jordi , 'sup?
<jordi> sleepy
<sivang> jordi: been up late?
<jordi> nope, early rise
<sivang> jordi: Bill Gates is visitng Israel for the first time ;)
<jordi> that's great new :p
<Mithrandir> hmm, the "sorting" option in the spec tracker seems broken to me.
<sivang> jordi: hilarious isn't it?
<ajmitch> Keybuk: planning to put your pybaz package in debian or dapper? 
<Keybuk> ajmitch: not debian, I may upload it to dapper
<Keybuk> depends whether it's obsolete by then or not ;)
<ajmitch> Keybuk: jblack asked me to do pybaz & pqm packages, I don't know if he'd seen your one
<Keybuk> possibly not
<ajmitch> it's needed for imports from baz to bzr :)
<sivang> sabdfl: oh nice, improved UI for the spec tracker
<sivang> Mithrandir: what are you trying to sort by?
* ajmitch likes to see things in debian as well, but that's just me
<Keybuk> yeah, but I don't like to maintain things in Debian
<ajmitch> I can look after it there if you want
<Keybuk> I prefer to focus on Ubuntu for our packages, and let another maintainer take those and modify them for Debian if they like
<Mithrandir> sivang: priority.
<Keybuk> ajmitch: sure, go for it
<Keybuk> the source at the same place
<ajmitch> grabbed it earlier
<Keybuk> I also, perhaps strangely, doesn't tend to package software I'm upstream for
<carlos> morning
<Keybuk> jbailey did the bzrk packages, fabbione the live-f1, etc.
<sivang> Mithrandir: I seem to get nothing if I try to sort by prioriry..weird
<Mithrandir> sivang: it consumes some CPU time, then does nothing.
<Mithrandir> sivang: apparently, it tries to sort client-side, I think.
<Mithrandir> something has changed on the specs page so it consumes large amounts of CPU just to scroll it. :-(
<Keybuk> lifeless: alive?
<Mithrandir> also, shouldn't "order by priority" order specs in high - medium - low - wishlist and not high - low - medium - wishlist ?
<Keybuk> right, another totally fresh install
<Keybuk> let's see if "make check" works ... what's the betting?
<sivang> Mithrandir: Probably worth a usability bug?
<Keybuk> stub: ping?
<Mithrandir> sivang: hm, I was fooled.  Apparently, there are no medium-priority specs any more
<ajmitch> & according to launchpad, noone is attending ubz yet 
<Kinnison> is pqm stopped or something?
<sabdfl> sivang: oops, that stuffs just a mockup, wasn't meant to land just yet
<sabdfl> looks pretty, doesn't do jack
<Kinnison> sabdfl: how goes your attempt to rotate to montreal time?
<sivang> sabdfl: yeah, I noticed all thos phony #'s for the hyper links :)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: pretty good. "early" start today at 4:30am but managed to work "late" last night :-)
<sivang> sabdfl: you're already in Montreal ?
<sabdfl> sivang: no, but i'm already on montreal time
* Kinnison managed to work until "10:30pm" as it were
* Kinnison got up at 6am montreal time
* Kinnison probably won't rotate any further until he gets there
<Kinnison> otherwise I'll lose the entire UK morning
<Kinnison> which would suck
<Kinnison> and speaking of suck, what's up with PQM?
<sivang> good idea, need to try to switch my timezone as well, will have only the flight for doing so...
* Kinnison 's branch, which was submitted > 11h ago, still hasn't been merged
<Kinnison> Also, cm.py still hasn't managed to check out launchpad for me
* Kinnison restarts it
* Keybuk is having major problems with cm
<Keybuk> it intermittently decides it's not going to deal with bzr branches
<Keybuk> so it'll trundle through the list, and then throw a spanner half way down
<Keybuk> and refuse to work on that directory, so you have to start again
<Kinnison> it's worse than that
<Kinnison> it sits on a futex
<Kinnison> and does nothing
<Kinnison> for 11 hours
<Kinnison> so much for having a shiny fresh checkout this morning
<sabdfl> lifeless: ^?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: isn't he on a plane?
<sabdfl> stub: what is the magic foo to rename a key, or index, or foreign key constraint?
<stub> pqm was spinning on a baz commit. I kicked is as per lifeless' instructions
<stub> cm.py can do it if you have a recent enough build of bzr.integration. It takes 20 minutes building a full tree on asuka. I documented an rsync recipe because I really didn't want to wait the 6 or seven hours I estimate it would take to build it on my laptop.
<stub> sabdfl: drop and recreate for constraints
<stub> sabdfl: And I'd suggest doing the same for indexes
<sabdfl> and the primary key?
<sabdfl> i'm trying to s/distrobounty/distributionbounty/g
<Keybuk> stub: does cm.py update then work?
<sabdfl> geez, i was lazy once, and it bit me on the ass
<stub> Keybuk: update does not work. If you look closely you will find that sftp urls currently only work for build
<stub> sabdfl: ALTER TABLE foo_id_seq RENAME TO foo2_id_seq
<sabdfl> stub: i did that
<sabdfl> that's the table
<stub> sabdfl: ALTER TABLE foo ALTER COLUMN id SET DEFAULT nextval('foo2_id_seq')
<stub> sabdfl: ALTER TABLE foo RENAME TO foo2
<sabdfl> does it have to be in that order?
<stub> sabdfl: probably not
<sabdfl> ok, cool
<sabdfl> that's the seq, what about the pkey?
<stub> You might also need: ALTER TABLE foo DROP CONSTRAINT foo_pkey;
<stub> ALTER TABLE foo ADD CONSTRAINT foo2_pkey PRIMARY KEY (id)
<stub> sabdfl: Or you can just rename the class and leave the table the way it is ;)
<sabdfl> stub: my inner mpt will not allow that
<stub> That conjures up.... disturbing.... imagery
<stub> ALTER TABLE distrobounty RENAME TO DistributionBounty;
<stub> ALTER TABLE distrobounty_id_seq RENAME TO distributionbounty_id_seq;
<stub> ALTER TABLE distributionbounty     ALTER COLUMN id SET DEFAULT nextval('distributionbounty_id_seq');
<stub> ALTER TABLE distributionbounty DROP constraint distrobounty_pkey;
<stub> ALTER TABLE distributionbounty ADD CONSTRAINT distributionbounty_pkey
<stub>     PRIMARY KEY (id);
<sabdfl> i'm nearly done with it
<stub> ALTER TABLE distributionbounty ADD CONSTRAINT distributionbounty_bounty_key
<stub>     UNIQUE (bounty, distribution);
<stub> ALTER TABLE distributionbounty DROP CONSTRAINT distrobounty_bounty_key;
<sabdfl> will privmsg for approval and patch num
<cprov> morning guys
<sabdfl> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemBGCtK.html
<stub> sabdfl: You have adistrobounty_distribution_key on your branch?
<sabdfl> not... anymore?
<stub> You are renaming an index that isn't on my branch here.
<sabdfl> oh
<sabdfl> odd. thanks
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> test "make" in second window had failed
<stub> sabdfl: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexy73uR.html
<sabdfl> stub: changes?
<sabdfl> number of patch and that key?
<stub> few minor tweaks. Most significant was reversing the column order in distributionbounty_distribution_bounty_uniq
<stub> patch number is 25-48-0
<mpt> Goooooooooood morning
<sabdfl> guuuurd morning mpt
<sabdfl> hey salgado, diff in your inbox, landed last night, some basic poll cleanups
<stub> salgado: I managed to fix the slowness of that query on the front page btw. It now uses indexes that have been defined.
<salgado> sabdfl, just saw it. will reply shortly
<sabdfl> thanks muchly
<sabdfl> stub: ah, which query was slow?
<stub> sabdfl: topPeople
<salgado> stub, I saw the mail in the arch-commits list. thanks for that
<sabdfl> one of mine :-/
<stub> sabdfl: ORDER BY foo DESC, foo2 won't use an index on (foo, foo2), causing the plan to be real slow.
<stub> sabdfl: PostgreSQL limitation really.
<sabdfl> stub: so you added an index on foo alone?
<salgado> stub, the cherry-pick of that patch to unbreak people merge haven't gone yet, right?
<stub> sabdfl: there already was one on just karma, but it still caused slowness because of the other table being joined. We are now ordering that query on (karma DESC, id DESC). ORDER BY karma DESC would have been good enough in reality  but we need it stable for the test suite.
<mpt> Is PQM stuck?
<stub> mpt: it was. It shouldn't be any more.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> and we're still on baz right now
<matsubara> good morning!
<sivang> morning matsubara, ddaa 
<salgado> sabdfl, I can't see the poll-portlet-options.pt in the patch you sent
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Queue-Accepted processor and some upload tweaks to fit it. r=stevea (patch-2726: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> salgado: sorry, it was in the previous commit of the branch
<sabdfl> that nailed me last night too :_)
<sabdfl> stub: could you cherrypick another patch for me, please?
<salgado> sabdfl, my only concern is that title is not required=True in the interface, and so people won't see it as "(Required)" in the form
<sabdfl> salgado: good catch, could you fix that please?
<sabdfl> stub: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--pre-ubz-specs--0--patch-12
<salgado> sabdfl, sure
<stub> sabdfl: Arn't you supposed to be on a plane or something?
<stub> sabdfl: code updated. Restart will happen in 10 mins.
<sabdfl> stub: thanks. should fix that accidental mockup on the specs pages
<sabdfl> cheers all... till montreal
<salgado> stub, can https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1130328581.220.89194050491 be a db patch that wasn't rolled out?
<stub> paste please. that is expired (or on the other app server - I have only a 50% chance of being on the same server as you)
* salgado pastes
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileecFXfZ.html
<stub> No, that was a bug.
<stub> Mark is on it
<salgado> oh, okay
<stub> ohh... actually you are right. The patch is in the last cherry pick.
<stub> salgado: Should be fixed now
<salgado> stub, ta. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA, visual r=sabdfl]  Merge plone.css and launchpad.css, reducing style sheet bandwidth from 56 KB per page to 18.5 KB per page. (patch-2727: mpt@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> gosh, that merge was so exciting for mpt he fell off
<Nafallo> hehe
<mpt> Can anyone tell me what the "Ready" checkbox on https://launchpad.net/bazaar/series does?
<Kinnison> mpt: congrats on cleaning up the CSS
<mpt> thanks Kinnison
<Kinnison> filters on whether or not the import is ready for use?
<mpt> seems plausible :-)
<sivang> nice, can't click on any bazaar import yet though
<lifeless> yo yo yo
<stub> YO
<lifeless> gogogo!
<lifeless> hows bzr status looking ?
<lifeless> mpt: ping
<mpt> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> 'ready' -> its  part of the import from CVS status
<stub> bzr seems fine, although we might need a fresher build (I'm running from source). Config manager seems to be an issue, as I don't think 'update' works for us.
<lifeless> I'd need to check the page source to see exactly which bit it is
<lifeless> stub: there is no update in config manager at the moment :0. 
<lifeless> stub: That is easy enough to remedy though.
<mpt> lifeless: So is it "ready" for anything in particular, or is it just vague CVS metadata?
<stub> Also pqm is going reaally slooow.... either because of the high chinstrap load for the branch conversions that are literally taking days, or because pqm is retrieving all the bzr branches via sftp even when they are available locally
<lifeless> stub: high IO contention
<lifeless> builds are fast enough, test suite is dog slow
<stub> Building a staging or production environment takes 20 mins on the LAN, and I didn't bother waiting to see how long to my laptop. I'm happy though having pulled a tree I built remotely with rsync and using cp -al to create cheap branches.
<lifeless> mpt: yes, its a specific thing. Offhand its either 'its ready for use' or 'its passed all the tests, its ready to be imported on the production import slaves'
<lifeless> mpt: like I say, I shall need to check the source to say for sure.
<mpt> ok, nm
<lifeless> mpt: happy to answer it for you, but the attribute its coming from on the ibject -> interface mapping should be precise
<stub> bzr: ERROR: baz exited with code 2 (expected exit code 0)
<stub> argv: 'cat-archive-log', 'brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--filebug-labels-fix--0--base-0'
<stub> * error report
<stub> could not connect to archive 'brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--filebug-labels-fix--0--base-0'
<stub>   command: '/home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr' 'baz-import' 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com' 'stuart.bishop@canonical.com' '../rocketfuel'
<stub>   pwd: /home/warthogs/archives/stub
<stub>   at /home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/backends/forkexec.py line 384, in wait()
<stub>   see ~/.bzr.log for debug information
<stub> lifeless: You want that in email?
<lifeless> stub: thats doing way ?
<lifeless> oh, I see
<lifeless> stub: register his archive
<bradb> Maybe the error message should say that that archive isn't registered and suggest the command for how to register the archive?
<stub> wtf? I moved those two cookie crumbler branches out of my archive and now they are back :-/
<stub> Ohh.. mirrored ;)
<stub> For the migration if it is a problem we just need a quick way of registering all the chinstrap archives
<lifeless> stub: I think everyone should register your branch and brads
<lifeless> stub: they are the only ones I know of with corrupt logs
<cprov> stub: do you have 10 min to help me with a missapplied security_proxy instance ?
<stub> cprov: sure
* lifeless -> jeffs
<bradb> lifeless: is there a (new enough) version of config-manager built for ppc somewhere?
<cprov> stub: send you priv, are you registered ?
<stub> yes - replied
<Kinnison> 14:45 < ~stub> yes - replied
* Kinnison doesn't think stub is currently identified
<cprov> stub: didn't arrive ... strange, anyway, do you see the BuildSlave() instance returned by  Builder.slave attribute ?
<stub> yes
<cprov> stub:  better, join ##soyuz1.0
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixes a number of issues with gina: corrects the +handling of changelogs for packages whose names start with numbers, search for+DSC files in all components (because, of course, they may have moved in the +archive), improve and sanitize handling of component and section, and test all+of this properly. (patch-2728: christian.reis@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<mpt> eh
<Keybuk> stub: poke?
<stub> yo
<stub> Keybuk: yo
<Keybuk> stub: so I have some interesting test case failures, and they're DB related, so thought I might prey on your intellect
<stub> joy
<Keybuk> test_reconnector.txt and test_disconnects.txt
<Keybuk> all fail
<stub> Ahh... the spivsters
<Keybuk> on a fresh, from-scratch rocketfuel on a fresh, from-scratch machine
<stub> Got a traceback or anything vaguely helpful?
<Keybuk> lots
<Keybuk>       File "/home/scott/co/canonical/launchpad/lib/canonical/ftests/pgsql.py", line 110, in fake_connect
<Keybuk>         return ConnectionWrapper(_org_connect(*args, **kw))
<Keybuk>     OperationalError: server closed the connection unexpectedly
<Keybuk>         This probably means the server terminated abnormally
<Keybuk>         before or while processing the request.
<Keybuk> File "/home/scott/co/canonical/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/ftests/test_reconnector.txt", line 94, in test_reconnector.txt
<Keybuk> Failed example:
<Keybuk>     thread.isAlive()
<Keybuk> Differences (ndiff with -expected +actual):
<Keybuk>     - True
<Keybuk>     + False
<Keybuk> etc.
<stub> Is your postgresql installation listening on port 5432? Because that appears to be what is hardcoded into the test
<Keybuk> yes
<stub> Also, would you have any sort of firewalling on port 5555?
<Keybuk> hmm, my postgres _isn't_ listening
<Keybuk> how do I make it do that?
<stub> It is running?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> it's just listening on its socket
<stub> In /etc/postgresql/7.4/main/postgresql.conf set port=5432
<stub> Although really the port should be defined in config somewhere and the test using it (we need to do this for the 8.0 or 8.1 migration eventually)
<stub> Keybuk: And then a sudo -u postgres pg_ctl reload of course
<Keybuk> that is set
<Keybuk> ahh
<Keybuk> there's a tcpip_socket variable
<Keybuk> maybe I need to set that to true
<lifeless> back
<lifeless> bradb: yes
<lifeless> bradb: in debian sid at the moment
<bradb> ok
<Keybuk> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5432          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Keybuk> that had a better effect
<sivang> hmmm, do we have Malone, SpecTracker, Rosetta etc products to file bugs on? 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.38: [trivial]  Cherry picks (patch-2: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com ...)
<sivang> if not, could we have them ? :)
<mdke> there is certainly a product to file bugs on for malone and rosetta
<mdke> otherwise development of them would have been tricky
<sivang> (would be easier to file bugs against the spec tracker without having to remember to put spec tracker stamp on it ;-) )
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/malone/products?text=rosetta
<Keybuk> aha!
* Keybuk amends the wiki
<BjornT> sivang: the problem is that it's hard for people to know which product to file bugs on, a lot of bug reports would end up on the launchpad product anyway.
<Keybuk> wow, this is the first time all of the launchpad tests have passed for me
* Keybuk swoons
<BjornT> sivang: "Entering a new spec" makes it quite obvious that it concerns the spec tracker anyway
<sivang> BjornT: right :) 
<sivang> how does one merge all of his MyName$X pages to one name?
<bradb> BjornT: is a new user going to care about why createBug on IDistroRelease/ISourcePackage isn't implemented *yet*? Are you sure it is going to be implemented in the not-too-distant future?
<bradb> s/a new user/a user/
<BjornT> bradb: no, but if you refer to the NotImplementedError message, it's targeted to a programmer, not a user.
<ddaa> mpt: the Ready checkbox filters productseries which do not have a reviewed product or project
<ddaa> mpt: at this point, I'm questioning its usefulness myself...
<BjornT> bradb: and yes, as soon as i'll have time, i'm going to implement it for the email interface, sabdlf has said it should be possible to file directly on a distro release.
<bradb> Hm, I think I can already predict what will happen when filing a bug on a distro release is made easy. :)
<kiko> hey ho
<kiko> bradb, dude?
<bradb> dude
<kiko> your phone doesn't work -- did you change your number?
<bradb> I got rid of a few cell phones
<bradb> i've only got a landline atm
<kiko> and didn't update the canonical wiki
<kiko> bad bad bradb
<kiko> what's the number? :)
<sivang> hey kiko , out of the plane ? :)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> out of the frying-pan
<kiko> into the fridge
<kiko> Kinnison, dude?
<kiko> anyone able to tell me how the gina run stands?
<bradb> lifeless, jbailey: ping?
<kiko> man this timezone makes me hungry
* kiko looks forwards to macadamias
<bradb> hehe
<kiko> the hotel wireless is pretty low-latency
<sivang> kiko: that's good 
<kiko> oh ffs 
<kiko> no battery left
<bradb> hm
<bradb> should we meet up in front of the hotel checkin desk in like 45 mins?
<bradb> kiko: ^^
<kiko> bradb, or I can move your way, since it will give me something to do meanwhil e:)
<Kinnison> kiko: yo
<kiko> yo Kinnison dude
<kiko> I have a gift for you
<Kinnison> oh?
<kiko> yeppers
<kiko> Kinnison, tell me about the gina run and dapper.
<Kinnison> kiko: So your patches landed about 1h ago
<bradb> kiko: the hotel's okay for me.
<Kinnison> but stub had already gone to bed
<bradb> anything else and we risk getting lost, maybe :)
<kiko> ah, you have no cellphone
<kiko> I forgot
<kiko> okay
<bradb> kiko: so, see you at 12:45 then?
<kiko> I'll sit in the lobby then and wait for you, bradb 
<kiko> 2em tage
<kiko> Kinnison, ah, salgado landed them for me?
<bradb> cool, j'arrive
<Kinnison> kiko: yeah
<kiko> cool
<kiko> I just sent off a dupe request to pqm then :)
<Kinnison> heh
<kiko> Kinnison, the iAudio X5L rocks!
<kiko> Keybuk, thanks for the hint that it was a cool thing
<kiko> 15h of battery and not even half-way
<Keybuk> kiko: the tcpip thing?
<kiko> the iaudio x5l
<kiko> what tcpip thing?
<Keybuk> which kint?
<Keybuk> uh, hint?
<Keybuk> or was that a tabbing accident?
<kiko> bradb, I need to get hold of my 770 to be able to enjoy the montreal wireless
<bradb> indeed
<kiko> Keybuk, no, IIRC you have a cowon player too, right?
<Keybuk> yes, have am M5
<Keybuk> uh, M3?
<kiko> claire should drag it in shortly hopefully
<Keybuk> some combination of letter-number anyway
<kiko> yeah, you recommended it back in .br
<Keybuk> kiko: the 770 rocks :p
<Keybuk> did you see my screenshot? :)
<kiko> not yet!
<kiko> where?
<Keybuk> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/launchpad-770.jpg
<Lathiat> Keybuk: wtf is the resolution on that thing
<Keybuk> Lathiat: 800x480
<kiko> hoho
<Lathiat> nice
<kiko> rocket!
<Lathiat> whats that browser based on?
<Keybuk> Opera
<Keybuk> though someone's done a Firefox port now too
<bradb> ilesansfil.org for anyone looking for free wireless in montreal
<kiko> Keybuk, they have a gecko-based one in the works right?
<kiko> I think developed in Brazil even
<kiko> iNdT
<Keybuk> possibly, yeah
<bradb> ok, so kiko, slight change of plans, perhaps
<Keybuk> the opera one has lots and lots of bugs
<bradb> jbailey has doko and lifeless at his place, so maybe we can all meet there?
<bradb> and then go for lunch somewhere in the plateau
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so what do I do?
<bradb> we need jbailey's address
* bradb privmsg's
<kiko> bradb, I can try finding your place -- is it complicated?
<bradb> kiko: jbailey's place is like ride beside a metro station. i'm a bit a harder to get to coming out of the metro.
<bradb> s/ride/right/
<kiko> okidokie
<lifeless> bradb: go out the hotel and cross the road diagonally
<kiko> lifeless, out which hotel?
<lifeless> follow the metro sign inot the metro, and give the man $2.50
<lifeless> kiko: holiday inn right ?
<kiko> lifeless, ah. bradb's not at the hotel, but I am. okay, cross the road, take the metro, buy a ticket, then go where?
<lifeless> mont roayl
<jbailey> kiko: Orange line towards Henri Bourassa
<lifeless> in the stations, its the staris down on th eleft
<jbailey> kiko: Off at Mont Royal
<lifeless> first train, 4 stops
<lifeless> ahha
<lifeless> your hpone works
<bradb> so, are we sorted then?
<lifeless> FOOD
<bradb> kiko: you know where you're going then?
<sivang> who's already there?
<kiko> bradb, I'm writing it down 
<bradb> ok
* bradb temporarily reinstalls pbbuttonsd so that he can sleep his other powerbook
<bradb> first thing i thought after the breezy upgrade was, my, what aggressive default power saving settings you have
* bradb heads to jbailey's
* kiko too
<kiko> Kinnison, I'll check in with you later, thanks a lot
* kiko waves
<Kinnison> kiko: sure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixing pagetests for build/changelog page and builder-page. (patch-2729: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<lifeless> bradb: 
<lifeless> ping
<mpt> wow, Launchpad search is going to need spell checking ability
<mpt> badly
<gneuman> J #async
* Kinnison goes to have a rest
<Kinnison> back later
<sivang> mpt: I commencted on the bug report, and added another one :)
<sivang> bah, commented, that is
<zyga> carlos: ping
<zyga> or anyone
<zyga> when is the next langpack update sheduled?
<zyga> for breezy
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.38: [trivial]  Cherry picks (patch-3: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<sivang> so, how does someone get all of his names on launchpad merged?
<Ravi`s> help
<Ravi`s> i requesh
<sivang> jordi: wow dude , what's up with your Karma? :)
<sivang> jordi: be careful, you might break out the counter hehe
<Ravi`s> i need request Ubuntu CD
<mpt> Yeah, Launchpad loves translators
<mpt> we QA people get no love
<sivang> mpt: that should be changed! :)
<sivang> I reckon it would be impossible to supercede jordi with his karma by fixing packages :)
<mpt> sivang: by "update" a bug report, I mean update its description
<mpt> it's quicker for people reading it later if they can just read the description, instead of reading description+comment+comment+comment+... and mentally merging them all
<mpt> Unfortunately, Malone makes adding a comment much easier than updating the description :-/
* mpt -> home
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixes a number of issues with gina: corrects the handling of changelogs for packages whose names start with numbers, search for DSC files in all components (because, of course, they may have moved in the archive), improve and sanitize handling of component and section, and test all of this properly. (patch-2730)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3589 (System error when reassigning something to a newly created team with an invalid name) (patch-2731: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix missed bits in builddmaster: add missed interface attributes and properties and remove zope security proxy of slave xmlrpclib attribute, filed bug # 3599 about the last. (patch-2732: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-11-01
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> where are our gina-logs?
<gneuman> kiko
<kiko> fala gneuman, matsubara 
<matsubara> fala kiko!
<matsubara> como esto as coisas por a?
<kiko> tudo certo
<gneuman> kiko, mudar as urls quebradsa  facil?
<gneuman> i mean fix the url for productrelease
<kiko> sorry?
<gneuman> is ti easy to fiz the url's for productrelease?
<gneuman> rihgt now they are productname/productrelease
<gneuman> they should be product/productseries/productrelease
<kiko> gneuman, has anyone confirmed that they should be changed?
<kiko> it shouldn't be difficult, no
<kiko> just change the navigation
<gneuman> bug 2895
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2895: Releases with the same directory name causes an error Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2895
<gneuman> where can i find it in the source?
<matsubara> does anybody know where can I find the file for constants on launchpad? Like the one that defines numbers for emailaddress.STATUS? I need the constants for rcstypes
<ddaa> matsubara: dbschema.py?
<matsubara> thank you ddaa.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add minor features to spec system (patch-2733: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<sivang> good morning all
<ajmitch> hello sivang 
<jordi> mpt and sivang are sooo jealous of my karma
<mdke> heh
<mdke> we all are
<mdke> that's why we have lower karma
<mdke> LP feels our jealousy
<sivang> jordi: oh man, you won't believe how much :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  LibrarianGarbageCollection client API (patch-2734: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<jordi> carlos: can you reply to the VLC in rosetta? It's about automatic syncing to SVN
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.38: [trivial]  Cherry picks (patch-4: christian.reis@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com ...)
<carlos> zyga, no know date yet
<carlos> zyga, but I suppose it will happen after UBZ
<carlos> jordi, sure
<sivang> hey ajmitch , just now noticed you greeted me :)
<zyga> carlos: okay thanks
<Belutz> can i use gtranslator to translate then upload the .po file to rosetta?
<zyga> Belutz: be careful
<zyga> Belutz: gtranslator has unfixed bug that corrupts some messages
<zyga> Belutz: header is almos always broken because of incorrect handling of multiline messages
<Belutz> so, is there any other way to translate offline ?
<zyga> Belutz: sure, other programs or plain gedit/vim
<zyga> Belutz: kbabelfish works if you like kde
<Belutz> oh i could use gedit? ok :-)
<zyga> Belutz: I was trying to fix gedit but it had gotten pretty ugly quckly
<zyga> I had to rewrite the whole parser 
<zyga> s/gedit/gtranslator/
<zyga> but I've heard that next gtranslator version are using other parsers and work great
<Belutz> that would be great :)
<mdke> poedit is good
* zyga checks poedit
<mdke> or gedit :)
<Belutz> should i fill this field Report-Msgid-Bugs-To: in the po file?
* Belutz checks poedit too
* zyga would like kbabelfish like thingy for gedit
<zyga> it's way more advanced
<mdke> anyhow this is not really a translation support chan
<zyga> mdke: is there any?
* mdke searches chanserv
<mdke> doesn't look like it
<mdke> #i18n on irc.gimp.net i guess
<carlos> zyga, gtranslator was using the parser from gettext not sure if they did a stable release with that parser already...
<zyga> carlos: the bug persists in breezy so I guess not
* zyga was really waiting for breezy
<koke> the HTML code for the "Someone should review this translation" checkbox is
<koke> <input type="checkbox" value="fuzzy" name="set_626541_fuzzy_es" tabindex:="2" />
<koke> the tabindex:= is a bug, hack, or what??
<Kinnison> the : sounds like a bug
<jordi> nice catch koke :)
<jordi> koke: are you in .ca alreadY?
<koke> jordi: no, I land Saturday at ~19:00
<jordi> k
<jordi> I'll be there on Tue
<sivang> hey Kinnison 
<Kinnison> hi sivan
<jblack> I've heard of a few people already traveling. Is there a launchpad meeting this week?
<Kinnison> no
<Kinnison> see /topic
<jblack> awesome
<Kinnison> so easily pleased
<jblack> Now that you mention it, I was rarely disapointed at christmas
<jblack> well, except for that year that I received sea monkeys...
<Kinnison> sea monkeys were great fun
<jblack> Not when you're eight years old and wake up at 4 am. 
<Kinnison> but then again, I was part of a team writing a game called sea monkeys
<jblack> Throw a bunch of magic pets into tap water, wait five minutes... _flush_
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> they actually grow quite big if you let 'em
<Kinnison> eat each other
<Kinnison> So what happened to the great bzr switchover of doom?
<jblack> Yeah. I got some for my daughter when she turned ten. Unlike me, she actually read the directions. She didn't notice any sort of cannibalism.
<Kinnison> she didn't leave them without food for days then, did she?
<jblack> Her? Nah. She's Mrs. Responsibility.
<Nafallo> oh!
<Nafallo> rabbit
<Nafallo> brb
<Kinnison> jblack: *g*
* jblack snickers
<jblack> She actually devised a plan for her hermit crab for the ten days I'll be away. For a hermit crab.
<Kinnison> hey, given your skitty brain she's probably making up for you :-)
* Kinnison knows his partner Rob is the organised one
<jblack> Oh, she's a livesaver. Best money I ever spent.
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> stub: gina, on staging, what's the dealio?
* jblack heads to bed
<stub> I did a code update about an hour or two ago and started a fresh run.
<jblack> Oh, to answer your baz-ng question, we got close. really close. 
<jblack> Everyone is going to be happy, methinks.
<Kinnison> stub: she just appears to have stopped, that's all
<Kinnison> stub: but gina.sh is still there
<stub> oh
<Kinnison> oh hang on, is this statistician thing part of it?
<stub> it is rebuilding marks full text indexes.
<stub> yup
<stub> Takes maybe 10 mins
<Kinnison> right
<stub> Or 30... don't really know ;)
* Kinnison is sitting staring at the publisher trying to work out how to make it take less memory
<mpt> Goooooooood morning
<Kinnison> hi mpt
<Kinnison> stub: right, that rollout.py finished
<Kinnison> stub: now how do I update the db etc?
<zyga> anyone: could someone add #ubuntu-translators to the topic so that translation specific issues could be taken there?
<stub> Kinnison: The usual way?
<stub> Or did you have a leftover script of mine that took care of it?
<Kinnison> stub: I was always doing "make -f Makefile.dogfood" and waiting
<stub> cd launchpad; make; cd database/schema; env LPCONFIG=dogfood python upgrade.py -d launchpad_dogfood -U postgres -H ''; env LPCONFIG=dogfood python fti.py -f launchpad_dogfood -U postgres -H ''; env LPCONFIG=dogfood python security.py -d launchpad_dogfood -U postgres -H ''
<Kinnison> why don't we have an "upgrade" target in the database/schema makefile?
<stub> Kinnison: Ok. there are rules in there - dbupgrade etc.
<stub> Kinnison: Feel free to add one ;)
* Kinnison looks
<stub> Its your makefile
<Kinnison> what? database/schema/Makefile ?
<stub> Oh... erm. Sure. 
<stub> I didn't read the path - thought you meant Makefile.dogfood
<matsubara> good morning!
<mpt> jbailey: ping
* Kinnison watches mawson grind and groan
<koke> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-drivers <-- 'There are 5 direct members of the "Ubuntu Drivers" team.' but the list has only four items
<koke> weird
<Nafallo> koke: 4 members and 1 team?
<salgado> koke, that's because one of the members is another team. but yes, that team should be listed as one of the direct members too
<koke> I know, the Ubuntu Technical Board is just below
<koke> but in another section
<koke> so the number should be 4
<Kinnison> For people who care, dogfood should be back running now
<mpt> "When I first came up with the idea of Launchpad Pro, I had no idea how tough it would be to market a new product in the highly competitive golf aid market."
<mpt> hmmm, / Overview \/ Bugs \/ Support \/ Bounties \/ Specifications \/ Translations \/ Calendar \/ Golf \
<Kinnison> launchpad-golf -- getting to the information you want in the fewest possible keystrokes/clicks
<koke> Kinnison: great title for a LaunchpadUsability BOF :)
<Kinnison> jblack: so when do we do the transfer of launchpad--* ?
<Kinnison> koke: true :-)
<Kinnison> hey cprov
<cprov> Kinnison: hey
<lifeless> Kinnison: ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: I mean, everything but launchpad--devel--0 appears to be in bzr now
<Kinnison> lifeless: so when do we switch to launchpad itself being in bzr?
<lifeless> today I hope
<lifeless> we'll see what the agenda is after breakfast
<lifeless> you should convert your branches in prparation
* Kinnison has, cunningly, finished merging all his branches
* Kinnison can do a clean switch with no conversions
* Kinnison lunches
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I'd like them converted nayway
<lifeless> so that we can get good annotate results etc
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> last time I tried it crashed
<Kinnison> but okay
* Kinnison guesses he can chew chinstrap time
<sivang> Kinnison: what does cunningly mean?
<lifeless> review teh  rfs page
<sivang> (rehi all montreal based launchpadders :- )
<lifeless> its got history reuse now which makes it a hellof a lot faster
<mpt> Does that mean I'll have to set up my baz archive on my clean Breezy install?
<mpt> narf.
<lifeless> mp	no
<lifeless> mpt: no. conversion is done on chinstrap
<mpt> ok
* lifeless -> food
<stub> lifeless: Conversion still takes days (possibly weeks - I think spiv finished his so he might know)
<zyga> carlos: ping
<carlos> zyga, pong
<zyga> carlos: sorry for bothering you but no-one seems to respond 
<zyga> carlos: I've set up #ubuntu-translators
<zyga> for translation specific issues
<zyga> coul you add a short note about that to the topic?
<carlos> sure
<zyga> thanks :-)
<sivang> mpt: regarding the description editing in malone, I tried to edit the description - but it copied the previous description as a new comment, and refreshed the current description. Is this really needed? e.g., when I'm editing the bug description I don't expect the previous one to become a "comment"
* ..[topic/#launchpad:carlos] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || Next developers' meeting is UBZ || Please, use #ubuntu-translators for any question about translations not related directly with Rosetta
<carlos> zyga, something like this?
<mpt> sivang: That only happens for the original description, so that it's preserved for posterity
<mpt> sivang: That original description should be collapsed by default once BugHistory and KeepingBugsConcise are implemented.
<Kinnison> lifeless: am I meant to register all the baz archives?
<Kinnison> lifeless: I get:
<Kinnison> * error report
<Kinnison> could not connect to archive 'brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--filebug-labels-fix--0--base-0'
<Kinnison> when importing my archive
<zyga> carlos: perfect!
<spiv> stub, lifeless: yeah, my conversion finished finally:
<spiv> real    3236m29.739s
<spiv> user    783m30.834s
<spiv> sys     1125m34.974s
<mpt> over two days
<mpt> Hmm, I'll leave that running over the weekend :-)
<ddaa> Kinnison: unregister brad's archive
<ddaa> I know how we could avoid that problem, but there's some disagreement with lifeless about the proper semantics of conversion.
<_philipp> Hello, I need some help.. I did not only forget my password for launchpad, I even forgot my registration E-Mail adress... :-( 
<_philipp> Its very stupid but it can happen because I have a catch-all e-mail on my domain
<_philipp> Can i find out what the adress is? I am definetely the only one with an e-mail @creatu.de
<_philipp> So, who could help me?
<mdke> did you try a search at https://launchpad.net/people
<_philipp> i will try
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad-net-creatu
<_philipp> I found
<_philipp> thanks
<mdke> _philipp, that might not help you thought I guess, if you can't login
<_philipp> yes, i just found out the same.s
<mdke> hang around and wait and see if a LP maintainer is around
<_philipp> Now i found my user on launchpad, but I still dont know the mail adress
<_philipp> How do I recognize them?
<stub> Erm... I got that error and the solution was to *register* brads archive, not *unregister* it.
<spiv> _philipp: launchpad.net@...
<ddaa> stub: mh... maybe, right
<_philipp> thanks a lot!
<ddaa> I modified by baz2bzr so I need not to import the whole universe just to get a branch in.
<ddaa> Mh... no, I'm sure there's some support in lifeless' one for partial imports...
<WaterSevenUb> hey... where is the Rosetta wishlist such that I can add some items?
<WaterSevenUb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaWishList this?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> hey there spiv 
<mdke> spiv, would your user.py hack work on moin version 1.3.5 do you know?
<_philipp> exit
<_philipp> /exit
<Kinnison> ddaa: unregister?
<Kinnison> ddaa: I only have mine and rocketfuel registered
<ddaa> hu...
<ddaa> Well... annoy lifeless then.
<ddaa> I could fix your problem with my branch
* Kinnison shrugs
<Kinnison> All my baz branches are merged
<ddaa> but lifeless and I do not agree on what is a "valid" import
* Kinnison has some uncommitted changes locally but I'm happy to wait until bzr to commit them
<Kinnison> assuming bzr happens in the next 48 hours or so
<lifeless> ddaa: please do not say 'unregister'
<ddaa> okay
<lifeless> ddaa: you have misdiagnosed
<lifeless> Kinnison: you need to register brads archive
<lifeless> Kinnison: his patch log in your branch is corrupt
<Kinnison> lifeless: Oh okay
<lifeless> Kinnison: and baz-import is trying to get it via the archive.
<Kinnison> lifeless: is this common?
<lifeless> Kinnison: its the one that was corrupted by stub
<Kinnison> Right
* Kinnison registers brad's archive and sets it off again
<lifeless> stub: ping
<jbailey> mpt: pong
<fabbione> hey jbailey 
<fabbione> jbailey: i will be relatively soon on the way to your place
<jbailey> fabbione: Cool.  Angie's left for the day already, I've just showered.
<mfuentes> Hi
<jbailey> doko hasn't yet arrived, but I expect him soonish (In the next 15 minutes)
<jbailey> fabbione: You have breakfast at the hotel, yes?  Or do I need to feed you?
<mfuentes> I'm confused :\... I send a full traduction for an application to the Launchpad, but after of 4 days it's not accepted :\
<fabbione> jbailey: i already had breakfast thanks :)
<mfuentes> %s/traduction/translation :)
<Kinnison> mfuentes: it's possible some people only do stuff on the weekends
<Kinnison> mfuentes: Or are busy/travelling/whatever
<Kinnison> mfuentes: I'm sure they'll be very grateful for your efforts, once they get to them :-)
<mfuentes> Kinnison, Ok, 
<Kinnison> mfuentes: But in case they're not too vocal about it. Thank you for your effort :-)
<Kinnison> One day I may need to rely on rosetta to translate an app for me, so I'm very pleased with everyone who does it already
<mfuentes> How I do to manage the es_CL translation for SchoolTool?
<Kinnison> I'm afraid I don't know
<Kinnison> jordi: are you around to help mfuentes ?
<mfuentes> I complete the es and es_CL translations because two public School in my City have planned try SchoolTool, by this reason I want to administer it.
<mpt> jbailey: I asked you in the bug report instead
<jbailey> mpt: Cool.  Replied alrady.
<salgado> stub, still around?
<stub> Yo
<stub> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> stub: yay
<lifeless> mark wants to rollout something
<stub> Did you try calling twice btw?
<lifeless> and I want to rollout bzr
<lifeless> yes, 4 times actually, but bangkoks phone system seems fragile
<Kinnison> god this takes ages
<Kinnison> it's still sat pondering the same branch it was pondering when it crashed out before
<stub> Hmm... ta. I'm expecting a call but it sounds like it might have gotten lost :-(
<lifeless> Kinnison: yes, its unflattenting the graph
<lifeless> Kinnison: it has 15K patch logs to process
<Kinnison> picking it up by its cojones and shaking hard?
<SteveA> Kinnison: baz or bzr or something else?
<Kinnison> SteveA: bzr's from-baz conversion
<Kinnison> SteveA: did you ask jbailey for a RHPS ticket?
<SteveA> RHPS?
<Kinnison> rocky horror
<SteveA> no, didn't know it was on
<lifeless> stub: so, mark wants to get HEAD out to production
<SteveA> and i didn't bring any fetish clothing ;-)
<stub> Now? I thought he wanted a rollout Sunday?
<lifeless> stub: 'my top priority today'
<lifeless> stub: 'is lp rollout and then convert to bzr for lp'
<stub> ok
<lifeless> stub: so - do you want to do the rollout, or for me to practice my rusty skills ? :)
<stub> I can do it unless you have a pressing need to test the updated db and code rollout docs
* lifeless disavows any need to test
<lifeless> do you want to try a bzr based rollout ?
<lifeless> i.e. I can switch to bzr now, and then we rllout that ?
<stub> lifeless: I was just going to baz switch this one
<stub> lifeless: I can test out rollout procedures at my leasure on staging then
<lifeless> stub: ok
<Kinnison> lifeless: so it's time?
<lifeless> Kinnison: today yes.
<Kinnison> rock on
* Kinnison bounces
<Kinnison> bzr is so much fun
<lifeless> stub: I'll convert HEAD to bzr now then, as you dont need to rollout HEAD
<stub> erm.. that is exactly what I was rolling out?
<lifeless> HEAD
<lifeless> but you tag/branch/merge from HEAD
<lifeless> you dont need to commit TO HEAD
<stub> ok ;)
* mpt sprints to get his fixes in before lifeless pulls the switch
<lifeless> mpt: you've missed it
<salgado> stub, is it possible to add some extra changesets to this rollout?
<mpt> meh
<stub> salgado: No. Its already in progress and you won't be able to land if robert is playing with bzr.
<lifeless> stub: what are you rolling out? 1.39 or a patch to 1.38 ?
<Kinnison> can we stop jamesh's pending-reviews stuff while we do this?
<stub> I was just going to rollout --devel--patch-2733 (patch-2734 can't be rolled out without also doing the Librarian)
<Kinnison> it'll free up a whole lot of chinstrap's IO bandwidth?
<lifeless> stub: I mean as in 'what is the output branch' ?
<stub> --devel--patch-2733
<lifeless> stub: ah, so not even a branch/tag of it ?
<jbailey> mpt: Ah thanks.
<jbailey> The message I got where mpt marked a bug as a dup didn't come back as a reply to the previous one.  I wonder if correct behaviour is for that to show up as a reply to my message?
<stub> lifeless: I can send a tag later.
<lifeless> stub: sure. but what do you want it to be ?
<lifeless> stub: I cleaned up all th epermissions in anticipation
<stub> 1.38 is fine. I'll tag on that branch
<jamesh> Kinnison: I've disabled the cronjob.  Do you want me to kill the currently running job?
<lifeless> stub: 1.38 exists already.. so this is a second tag on the branch? (Just to be sure we are clear)
<stub> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> ok
<Kinnison> jamesh: if it's nearly finished, leave it, otherwise I'd suggest we free up as much of chinstrap's IO for bzr conversions as possible
<jamesh> Kinnison: looks like it is close to the start
<stub> lifeless: tag request sent
<jbailey> Ooo.  LP returns the right response code when it's down: 503 Service Unavailable
<jamesh> Kinnison: stopped
<mpt> jbailey: Don't look too closely at the HTML :-)
<lifeless> BZR IS GO
<Kinnison> lifeless: converted and updated the dists?
<jbailey> mpt: That sounds like "quick, don't think of elephants!"
<jbailey> mpt: But it is amusing. =)
<lifeless> Kinnison: yes, they were converted last week, and we've been migrating line by line as each thing came across
* Kinnison meant "have you converted launchpad and updated the dists to the bzr branch"
<mpt> jbailey: I'm no Lakoff
<lifeless> Kinnison: thats what bzr being go mean s:)
* Kinnison bounces
* Kinnison tries a checkout
<lifeless> stub: can you ping when lp is back
<lifeless> thanks :)
<stub> sure
<lifeless> your tag mirrored
<mpt> E: Couldn't find package bzrtools
<ajmitch> mpt: not in breezy, sorry :)
<mpt> right, so it's supposed to be on bazaar.canonical.com
<mpt> but apparently not
<ajmitch> sleep time, flight in the morning
<ajmitch> bye
<mpt> tchau
<mpt> jbailey: are bzrtools supposed to be in http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ?
<lifeless> mpt: are you looking at rocketfuelsetup ?
<lifeless> stub: hows it going ?
<mpt> lifeless: No, at MovingToBazNG
<mpt> er, MoveToBazNG, rather
<stub> lifeless: Indexes rebuilding
<lifeless> mpt: and you updated your sources list ?
<lifeless> mpt: there is a missing step - sudo aptitude update
<lifeless> and then sudo aptitude install bzr bzrtools paramiko python2.4-bazaar
<mpt> I did all that, except with apt-get rather than aptitude
<lifeless> same diff
<Kinnison> lifeless: are jbailey's integration packages enough these days?
<lifeless> should be
<Kinnison> coolio
* Kinnison can get rid of the bizarre pythonpathery
<Kinnison> It'd be nice if cm.py gave more output
<Kinnison> it sits there saying nothing for aaaages
<lifeless> yes. 
<Kinnison> even the standard bzr progress bars would do
* Kinnison pouts
<Kinnison> also, it sat there for about 20 minutes 'til I realised what was wrong with my commandline
<Kinnison> I.E. I'd missed 'build'
<Kinnison> Is it doing sftp internally (without invoking ssh?)
<SteveA> stub: ping
<lifeless> Kinnison: yes
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> stub: after the production roll-out, can you please change all of the specs that appear on carlos' own specs page that are on the launchpad product to be targetted to the rosetta product
<stub> What specs appear on that page? I don't know the code. All the specs he is the owner for, or something else?
<SteveA> i asked carlos to assign them to launchpad rather than rosetta, but that was a mistake
<SteveA> yeah, ones where he's the owner
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> now we are on bzr, its easier to do a dumb-zope3-snapshot
<lifeless> do we need a new zope3 ?
<SteveA> not today
<SteveA> but i soon
<SteveA> but soon
<Kinnison> lifeless: cute
<Kinnison> lifeless: does it support all of the .ssh/config stuff?
<Kinnison> lifeless: like proxycommands etc
<lifeless> no
<Kinnison> :-(
<lifeless> we will be moving to a different implementation called conch soonish
<Kinnison> right, does that support it?
<lifeless> well, 'will' = 95% probability
<lifeless> and it supports -more- of it.
<bradb> lifeless: I also get the "E: Couldn't find package bzrtools" problem. Yes, I've got the three extra lines in sources.list. Yes, I apt-get update'd. Running on ppc, in case that matters.
<lifeless> bradb: ah. 
<lifeless> jbaileys repo is ix86 only. that will be it.
<lifeless> mpt: you are on mac right ?
<mpt> lifeless: no, x86
<bradb> i looked though and saw "powerpc" suffixes on some bzrtools
<bradb> in jbailey's repo
<lifeless> mpt: hmm. then you should have it
<lifeless> jbailey: ping
<jbailey> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> jbailey: can you help mpt here ?
<lifeless> jbailey: something funny getting bzrtools from your repo
<mpt> It's working now
<mpt> mysteriously
<bradb> not for me
<jbailey> mpt: I'm wrestling with the scripts.  Every morning I wake up, the directory is empty.  When I run the scripts by hand, they work correctly.
<bradb> oh, but after an update again it worked
<jbailey> The joy of deleted files on unix being that it's silly hard to tell what deleted it.
* jbailey misses NetWare sometimes.
<spayne> what's up with launchpad atm?
<SteveA> spayne: doing a roll-out
<SteveA> of the latest code
<spayne> nice one SteveA 
<elmo> stub: ?
<stub> elmo: ?
<elmo> stub: jamesh needs access to production db, what would be a good machine for that from your POV?
<elmo> stub: also, pg_hba.conf on emperor could do with an update, asuka and hutte are no longer importd machines and belgrano no longer runs roundup
<stub> Why the real db and what level of access?
<elmo> stub: > jameesh, I was thinking maybe macquarie?
<elmo> stub: <points at stevea>, something to do with scheduling, I imagine RO will do, from what he described
<lifeless> elmo: macquarie
<lifeless> stub: for scheduling the conference
<lifeless> stub: definately ro acess
<lifeless> stub: needed tables is probably - specs, sprints, people, calendars
<stub> I'll just let him connect as the ro user
<SteveA> stub: RO is fine
<lifeless> works for me
<elmo> ok, jamesh has an account on macquarie
<lifeless> danke
<SteveA> thanks
<spayne> hey elmo
<bradb> lifeless: sorry, where did you say i can get a tarball of config-manager to build on ppc?
<lifeless> bradb: you can eithe run from source - its python, no building needed - or pull the sid source package/binary package
<lifeless> bradb: specifics for each path after you choose apath :)
<bradb> lifeless: source sounds good
<lifeless> bradb: bzr branch sftp://chisntrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/source/rollouts/config-manager
<stub> launchpad is backup
<stub> jamesh: psql -d launchpad_prod -H emperor -U ro
<stub> erm... -h
* mpt installs piles of stuff
<siretart> launchpad is looking even nicer now! thanks for everyone involved!
<siretart> s/for/to/
<bradb> lifeless: looks good, thanks
<stub> lifeless: launchpad is back up
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> stub: did you not say that 10 minutes ago ?
<stub> SteveA: changed the specs
<stub> lifeless: yes, but I hadn't pinged you
<lifeless> 00:52 < stub> launchpad is backup
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> stub: ah, well - thanks :)
<salgado> stub, have you cleaned the membership/participation entries for merged accounts already?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, great. ta
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<SteveA> carlos: please check the rosetta specs are as you need them
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA, stub all specs are in place. Thank you !
<SteveA> thank stub ;-)
<carlos> mpt, https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+specs is still a broken link, I know you detected it, but I don't know if you were fixing it
<mpt> carlos: no, I wasn't
<stub> Bed!
* stub buggers off
<carlos> stub, night!
<lifeless> stub: thanks. night
<lifeless> carlos: try 
<lifeless> products/launchpad/+specs
<carlos> lifeless, I know about that other URL
<lifeless> carlos: ok
<carlos> lifeless, but we have a broken link to the other one from https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad
<carlos> lifeless, and the idea is to be able to see all specs related to the project
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> stub: I think your rsync recipe gets the parent wrong for the rbanch
<lifeless> *branches*
<mpt> lifeless: Will all the baz-specific stuff disappear from RocketFuelSetup shortly?
<lifeless> hahah
<lifeless> dude, refresh :)
<mpt> ahhhhhh
<mpt> thankyou
<mpt> What is "pushing a branch"?
<LarstiQ> lifeless: any reason those apt-get install lines aren't folded into one?
<lifeless> mpt: its archive-mirror, bnut from url to url, not from namespace to the namespaces output locations
<lifeless> LarstiQ: uhm, history ?
<LarstiQ> lifeless: ah, ok
<Kinnison> lifeless: any word on when we're gonna get faster bzr fetching?
<Kinnison> lifeless: I'm still checking out a launchpad work area
<Kinnison> and I started it > 1h ago
<lifeless> Kinnison: its in the ipeline
<lifeless> Kinnison: there are instructions on MoveToBazNG about doing it faster via rsync
<lifeless> Kinnison: and once you have a tree, you should *never* need to pull a fresh one
<Kinnison> I guess I'll tar this one up for keeps then
<Kinnison> it's mostly latency which hurts us, yes?
<bradb> Kinnison: So, I should expect a feedback message from cm.py after about 20 minutes of it running, right?
<Kinnison> bradb: no
<Kinnison> bradb: expect no feedback
<Kinnison> bradb: none whatsoever
<bradb> :/
<Kinnison> bradb: well, you get the rant about a logger :-)
<Kinnison> lifeless: PYTHONPATH=~/bzr-integration/integration cm.py build   554.89s user 43.99s system 13% cpu 1:11:34.12 total
<Kinnison> yeesh
<lifeless> Kinnison: latency.
<lifeless> Kinnison: why tar? pull --clobber, or cp -a
<lifeless> pull --clobber to switch branches, and cp -a to make a new checkout of everything locally
<Kinnison> I see
* Kinnison didn't know about clobber
<lifeless> read the latest rocketfuelsetup page
<Kinnison> which wiki?
<lifeless> there is only one wiki that that is on
<SteveA> i want one place where people can read about what to do
<Kinnison> Oh, the w.c.c is a pointer
<SteveA> this spead over three different pages thing is confusing
<lifeless> SteveA: it used to be one page, pqmsetup was forked out some time back, ad mark suggested specific migrationdoco
<lifeless> SteveA: I agree that it is confusing and we need to make it better
<lifeless> I'm working towards that at the moment.
<SteveA> thanks
* Kinnison copys his checkout ready to work on something
<mpt> hrmmm, debconf crashed while asking me about postfix
<lifeless> speak of the devil
<lifeless> 01:45 < mpt> hrmmm, debconf crashed while asking me about postfix
<lamont> sounds like a debconf bug. :-)
<mpt> It does indeed
<mpt> and now "Preconfiguring packages..." is stuck, perhaps waiting for debconf to return
<Kinnison> SteveA: is the sab around?
* Kinnison wants to know if https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLUi7gd.html looks okay for DistroRelease.initialiseFromParent()
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes
<SteveA> Kinnison: very busy though.  do you need an answer today?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Well, I want to know if that's what he wanted from the function
<Kinnison> SteveA: so a 10 second read of that nopaste and a "yes" will do nicely
<Kinnison> SteveA: if it's a "no" then I guess it'll take longer, but I think I have everything
<SteveA> ideally, it would wait until saturday.  we're doing planning, and in 1.5 hours, he's off on an international trip.
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> I'll assume the answer is "yes"
<Kinnison> it shouldn't be far wrong
<matsubara> Does anybody know if it's possible to add radio button widgets to autogenerated forms? I need to do a autogenerated form for ProductSeries +source that has 2 radio buttons, one for each rcstype: cvs and svn. I would like to make them like the shipit Request Details form, but using autogenerated fields. Could somenone help me with that?
<zyga> cool so launchpad is back up
<zyga> is there any way to get my karma back?
<zyga> how can I create a new specification?
<zyga> there is no link in the specs tab
<SteveA> zyga: what karma is that?
<SteveA> zyga: go into a 'context' such as a distro or product and make the spec there
<zyga> SteveA: I had about 4K karma before the great reset
<SteveA> to do with rosetta?
<zyga> yes
<SteveA> hmm... the problem is that the karma data had been totally corrupted
<zyga> :/
<zyga> cannot my translations be counted again?
<SteveA> so, it just isn't possible to turn back time on this
<zyga> I had commited the whole po for gcc
<zyga> SteveA: can you help me create a new spec
<SteveA> zyga: sure, what is the spec?
<zyga> SteveA: NextGenerationLocalizationSystem (wikiword)
<zyga> I cannot find any link to crate the spec
<SteveA> just a sec
<SteveA> zyga: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<zyga> ah
<zyga> launchpad seems less and less intuitive IMHO :/
<zyga> thanks
<SteveA> zyga: where did you try looking for this/
<SteveA> ?
<zyga> SteveA: I logged in
<zyga> Seveas: I clicked 'specifications' tab
<zyga> that's pretty obvious
<carlos> zyga, that's exactly the link that SteveA gave you
<zyga> carlos: hmmmmmmmm
<zyga> carlos: wait
<SteveA> i think the confusing thing is that you need to go into a context
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/people/zkrynicki/+specs
<zyga> that's my link
<SteveA> and then file the spec from there
<zyga> so no
<zyga> I'm alredy creating the spec with the link SteveA provided
<SteveA> but, from other specs pages, it doesn't explain or help with that
<Kinnison> launchpad's "context first" approach confuses a lot of people
<zyga> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> I think we need a launchpad walkthrough type guide
<zyga> Kinnison: I guess that's because I need to know for which distro the specs goes
<Kinnison> linked at the bottom along with the legalese
<Kinnison> which explains
<zyga> but I think also that a multiple vector form is good
<zyga> if I come from people/zkrynicki then something could already be filled (spec by me)
<zyga> if I come from /distros/ubuntu that's a spec for ubuntu
<zyga> one path doesn't suit everything
<sivang> Kinnison++
<Kinnison> sivang: ?
<sivang> Kinnison: 17:34 < Kinnison> I think we need a launchpad walkthrough type guide
<Kinnison> oh right
<Kinnison> care to write it?
<koke> Kinnison: if lot of people get confused it's because maybe it's not a good idea
<koke> most people would expect persistent actions in a toolbar with that layout and position inside the page
<koke> like the rest of the web
<koke> anyway, the link names are not descriptive enough
<koke> it they were "XXXX for this product"
<Kinnison> koke: I find that once you're used to the interface, it's very very easy and rapid to navigate
<sivang> Kinnison: I have some ideas for having a brief helper messages for every functionaliy, which would be essentially integrated into the gui. seems like it would be more beneficial then asking someone to to read a whole another new guide just to use launchpad
<koke> people would understand it
<Kinnison> but I do agree that they're not very discoverable
<sivang> self explantory is my thought :)
<Kinnison> Having useful hover-over tooltips on the facets would be nice
<Kinnison> just by setting title="" on the link you can do that I think
<sivang> anyway, fellas, I need to get off work and start preperations :-)
<Kinnison> see you
<koke> Kinnison: the main problem is that there's no way to access different components with one-click
<koke> and this tabs should be expected to do that
<Kinnison> koke: You've gotta be real careful saying "component" to me :-)
<Kinnison> koke: I've spent the last year working on archives and components are something very very specific :-)
<sivang> Kinnison: let's talk about such a guide there , ok?
<Kinnison> sivang: heh, see you in .ca
<sivang> :)
<koke> Kinnison: ok, let's say rosetta, malone, specs,...
<sivang> Kinnison: laterz
<koke> I meant that
<koke> :)
<Kinnison> koke: I think of those as the apps. but I'm probably wrong too.
<koke> at least it sounds quite more appropiate :)
<koke> anyway, see you at .ca
<koke> have to go now
<Kinnison> cya
<ddaa> Where can I learn about the request object passed to View instances?
<lifeless> SteveA: ^^^
<SteveA> ddaa: you can read the interfaces.  look up IBrowserRequest.  run '''ctags -R lib sourcecode''' in your launchpad root
<SteveA> and please add 'make ctags' as a makefile target that does exactly this
<NetDreamz> hello
<SteveA> do not run '''ctags -R .''' as it will hang.  ctags bug.  reported by me.
<lifeless> SteveA: what about etags ?
<Kinnison> ciao all
<SteveA> lifeless: yeah, whatever
<NetDreamz> how long does it take to receive the ShipIt cd's?
<Belutz> could you make the launchpad redirect to our own page after logging in?
<SteveA> Belutz: soon, it will redirect to whatever page you clicked the 'login' link from on logging in
<Belutz> SteveA, cool :)
<SteveA> Belutz: if you want it to go back to your own page, then log in to the link to your own home page
<SteveA> launchpad already does this, except for the front page
<Belutz> SteveA, ok
<Belutz> apparently i always login from the from page, so i never knew about that one
<Belutz> is the font in launchpad bigger? or is it my eyes?
<bradb> lifeless: is it me or is bzr not installed on chinstrap? I'm following the "Using bzr remotely and rsyncing locally" instructions (it's already been a couple hours that I've been waiting for the tree to build over the network, had lunch, etc.), but I don't see bzr on chinstrap.
<ddaa> SteveA: more specifically, say I have a page $branch/+graph?foo=bar&hell=world, how can I retrieve the query parameters from the request?
<SteveA> ddaa: request.form
<SteveA> it is like a dict
<SteveA> it will have a list of things in a dict value if you have more than one thing in the url
<SteveA> like ?foo=1&foo=2
<SteveA>  {'foo':[1, 2] }
<niemeyer> SteveA: I told him, but he'd like to hear from you.. :)
<ddaa> mh... you mean {'foo':['1','2'] } right?
<SteveA> ddaa: what he said ;-)
<SteveA> ddaa: yeah, what you said
<ddaa> niemeyer: not true, you vaguely mentioned something about a form
<niemeyer> ddaa: I vaguely mentioned that the request should contain a form with the values.
<niemeyer> ddaa: And that you should look at the zope code to see what the form was.. :)
<ddaa> I tried to. But since I did not find, I asked Steve.
<NetDreamz> how long does it take for the ship-it cd's to ship?
<NetDreamz> normally?
<ddaa> In a static typing language, that would have been easier :P
<NetDreamz> anyone?
<bradb> mpt: Are you building a tree over the network or on chinstrap?
<jbailey> Are spec tracker bugs just under launchpad?
<bradb> yes, AFAIK
<jbailey> bradb: Thanks.
<bradb> lifeless: ping?
<lifeless> pong
<bradb> lifeless: is it me or is bzr not installed on chinstrap?
<lifeless> bradb: its not installed on chinstrap, as the rocketfuel setup and movetobazng pages both clearly show
<lifeless> bradb: we're reving bzr -very- fast
<lifeless> until we release 2.0, installing it would just be a pita
<bradb> lifeless: rest assured, if they clearly showed it, i wouldn't have asked :)
<bradb> i guess that bzr branch command was a typo then?
<lifeless> bradb: which one ?
<bradb> e.g. bzr branch /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel configs
<lifeless> bradb: which one ?
<lifeless> bradb: where do you see that ?
<bradb> lifeless: last line of the first section of commands in "Using bzr remotely and rsyncing locally"
<bradb> So, both the section header and the command in question imply to me that bzr is meant to be on chinstrap, whether or not that's what you meant to say :)
<lifeless> bradb: its installed now
<lifeless> FSVO installed
<bradb> thanks
<raider|ukraine> lol
<raider|ukraine> :)
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-desktop
<jordi> mfuentes: hello
<mfuentes> hi
<jordi> can I help?
<mfuentes> yes :)
<mfuentes> How I do to manage the es_CL translation for SchoolTool?
<mfuentes> I complete the es and es_CL translations because two public School in my City have planned try SchoolTool, by this reason I want to administer it.
<bradb> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVy5b2J.html -- my import has been "hung" like this for the last 10-15 minutes (possibly longer.) is that expected?
<salgado> guys, I'm lost. what's the status of the baz2bzr conversion? is the rocketfuel baz archive already frozen?
<lifeless> bradb: thats fine
<lifeless> bradb: just leave it
<salgado> lifeless, we still can send merge requests to pqm?
<bradb> lifeless: any estimates on how long a typical lp developer's archive conversion should take?
<salgado> for the launchpad tree
<lifeless> bradb: a couple of hours
<bradb> ok
<lifeless> salgado: yes, via bzr
<jordi> mfuentes: hmm
<jordi> mfuentes: Why do you want an es_CL translation?
<jordi> isn't es enough?
<mfuentes> Because the Chilean education uses a specials words for Teachers, Resources, Sections, etc.
<mfuentes> Teacher =(es_CL) Docente
<mfuentes> Instructor = Docente
<mfuentes> and in (es) Profesor or Instructor
<bradb> damn, I lost my connection to chinstrap
<bradb> screen it is, i guess
<kiko> heya bradb 
<kiko> wanna come down at 18:30?
<mfuentes> jordi, is't a good reason? or you think about an unified translation to the Spanish?
<bradb> kiko:  for bof'ing or something else?
<kiko> bradb, shopping!
<bradb> heh
<bradb> possibly...can i bring a girl if she's not too busy studying?
<mpt> bradb: not yet, just about to start
<kiko> bradb, dude, how can I refuse you bringing girls
<jordi> mfuentes: Docente would be acceptable in Spain too
<bradb> kiko: heh
<jordi> mfuentes: but yes, if you have a special need, you could create a es_CL.
<bradb> kiko: btw, just phoned le grand cycle
<mpt> My girl is definitely too busy studying
<bradb> they're open till 7, ready for your pedals
<jordi> mfuentes: we try to avoid its as much as possible thouhh.
<kiko> bradb, rock
<bradb> mpt: building the tree over the network? word of warning: don't!
<kiko> bradb, so 18:30 here, I guess
<mpt> Kinnison: Like I've been saying to anyone who would listen, we need context-less "add stuff" forms that invite you to enter the context. A context-free spec registering page that starts by saying "What's this spec for?" A context-free bug reporting page that starts by saying "What's this bug in?" etc
<bradb> kiko:  sure, sounds good...what should we arrange for picking up the bike?
<kiko> bradb, yeah -- can we get there in 30 minutes?
<mfuentes> jordi, ok, thanks  (Gracias ;)
<bradb> kiko: too tight, i think
<bradb> it'd be better if we met at sherbrooke metro
<bradb> at that time
<kiko> bradb, no cellphone?
<bradb> no cellphone, unfortunately
<bradb> i'm a caveman
<kiko> hrmph
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> and it's close to sherbrooke?
<bradb> yeah, just a few mins walk
<jordi> mfuentes: I would try translating es to your Spanish variant
<coyote10> hello
<jordi> mfuentes: what other "different" words do you think you'd end up usng?
<coyote10> thanks 
<jordi> hello coyote10 
<coyote10> i have my cds of ubuntu 
<jordi> kiko, carlos: can a template be "moved" from a branch to anotheR?
<kiko> jordi, that's a question for carlos more than me
<coyote10> I obtained my yesterday compact disc of ubuntu
<coyote10> hi jordi 
<jordi> kiko: k
<jordi> coyote10: good!
<coyote10> :-P
<jordi> segfault: ping
<jordi> segfault: this is pretty massive, your learnlinux request. I need to know more.
<bradb> kiko: can you make it to sherbrooke metro by 18:30 then?
<jordi> segfault: please contact me when you read this. I might be afk depending on the itme
<jordi> carlos: ping?
<kiko> bradb, see privmsg
<bradb> oh, i always miss privmsg's with this client, argh
<mfuentes> jordi, This weekend we will have a meeting where they will tell us as to translate the words so that be accord with the norms of the Minister of Education.
<jordi> mfuentes: good. I think you should try to go with only es at first
<jordi> are you the Spanish translator, or does one exist already?
<jordi> mfuentes: it's very cool that Chile is moving to SchoolTool
<mfuentes> I'm the translator
<mfuentes> jordi, an es un proyecto, ojal de frutos :)
<jordi> mfuentes: muy buena suerte
<mpt> lifeless: still around?
<mfuentes> jordi, I send an update translation to the launchpad, but after more of 4 days it's not accepted, can you accept it?
<jordi> mfuentes: for SchoolTool?
<mfuentes> yes
<jordi> is it valid?
<jordi> ie, does it pass msgfmt -cv es.po?
<mfuentes> output: 508 mensajes traducidos, 6 traducciones difusas.
<mfuentes> jordi, I tranlate 'ID' as 'Identificador', is ok?
<jordi> mfuentes: yes
<jordi> unless it takes too much space in the Schooltool ui
<jordi> mfuentes: you'll find out when testing the translation
<lifeless> mpt: yes
<mfuentes> ok, I need the HEAD versin, I get it and testing my traslation
<mpt> lifeless: Is it necessary to have .../archives/mpt/mpt@canonical.com/launchpad..., or should it just be .../archives/mpt/launchpad...?
<bradb> lifeless: hm, this import appears to not be budging (same screen as before)
<lifeless> mpt: short answer - no, long answer - the eparate is to ensure that you do onot conflict if you have (say) launchpad--devel--0 in two archives
<ddaa> mpt: I want to put a string that contains "&" and other chars like that into an attribute of a page template
<lifeless> mpt: but you should follow the exact instructions, and move stuff up long level later if you want to.
<ddaa> mpt: but zope keeps on escaping the & into &amp;
<ddaa> how can I prevent that?
<lifeless> bradb: one sec.
<mpt> ddaa: where is the string? in python?
<ddaa> Yes, it's returned by a method of the view class
<mpt> Why don't you want it to be &amp;?
<mpt> i.e. what's it for?
<lifeless> bradb: looks fine to me
<ddaa> it's for passing form parameters
<lifeless> bradb: load average is 11 for chinstrap
<bradb> lifeless: ah, ok
<ddaa> +foo?bar=baz&hello=world
<ddaa> I mean we CAN second guess the correct values after they are mangled, but that's not right for any value of right.
<salgado> ddaa, are you using this in a tal:content or tal:replace?
<ddaa> tal:attributes
<salgado> ddaa, try tal:attributes="foo structure:view/yourmethod"
<salgado> this should work, I guess
<ddaa> it says, roughly, "never heard of structure, you idiot"
<ddaa> I can give you the exact error message if you want
<salgado> no need to
<mpt> ddaa: If this is for in an href, you really do want them to be &amp;
<ddaa> mpt: we both think you are on crack
<ddaa> me and niemeyer
<mpt> them's fighting words
<ddaa> The error we get is: PTRuntimeError: ['Compilation failed', 'zope.tal.taldefs.TALError: Unrecognized expression type "structure". in expression \'structure:row/query\', at line 27, column 11'] 
<kiko> ddaa, niemeyer: href's that contain & need to change them to be &amp;s
<niemeyer> kiko: Even inside an href/src attribute!?
<ddaa> Actually, it's a img@src
<ddaa> but it's same thing, isn't it?
<kiko> niemeyer, yes, even inside an href/src attribute.
<mpt> ddaa: http://htmlhelp.com/tools/validator/problems.html.en#amp
<kiko> <a href="foo.py?bar=1&amp;baz=2">aha</a>
<niemeyer> WOW!
<niemeyer> :-)
<ddaa> I knew that html was bad... but THAT bad?
<niemeyer> kiko: Thanks for enlightening our poor souls..
<ddaa> Thank guys for your patience.
<kiko> sure. as for structure, don't prefix it with a colon.
<kiko> salgado was trying to confuse you.
<niemeyer> I love when the bug is in the programmer..
<kiko> however
<salgado> I always do that
<kiko> I don't think it makes sense to use define and structure together
<niemeyer> kiko: Yes, we've seen that.. tal:attr doesn't support structure.. was just a dummy try.
<kiko> tal:attr?
<niemeyer> attribute
<kiko> I didn't quite understand you.
<kiko> niemeyer, attribute?
<kiko> ol camilotelles 
<kiko> salgado, you do? can I see an example?
<salgado> kiko, I always try to confuse people
<niemeyer> kiko: tal:attributes="foobar structures foobar" is not supported
<niemeyer> structure
<camilotelles> hi kiko
<kiko> niemeyer, yes, right.
<kiko> niemeyer, you can use replace or content.
<kiko> but that's all
<kiko> attributes = structure is a bit odd however
<Griotte53> hi lla
<Griotte53> all
<Griotte53> who can help me please???i have some pb with ubuntu live for x86,i have a sempron 2800+
<Griotte53> i believe the pb come from my processor
<niemeyer> kiko: Yes, doesn't make sense, now that we know that & shouldn't be there unescaped anyway.
<kiko> Griotte53, that's unlikely, since a sempron is known to be fully x86-compatible
<Griotte53> ok thx mate
<Griotte53> kiko:  because with my other(p4) it's ok
<Griotte53> i don't mind, i m going to use some  different cd
<kiko> Griotte53, likely that the issue is with some other bit of hardware, though.
<Griotte53> kiko:  where are you from??i m french and at present a lot of people are cominf to linux,it s great
<j^> right now packages.ubuntu.com points for packages in universe to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/$SOURCE/+bugs
<j^> but this link no longer works
<j^> but be nice if p.u.c or launchpad.net could be fixed 
<SteveA> j^: right.  the link on p.u.c. should include the distribution release name
<SteveA> like 'breezy'
<j^> SteveA i know, but i was told here it would also allways work without
<j^> its just that it worked until last week
<SteveA> okay, i just talked with kiko
<SteveA> and i'm told that launchpad should deal with such urls
<SteveA> bradb: hi
<kiko> it definitely should
<SteveA> bradb: NullSourcePackage doesn't seem to be working
<SteveA> in production
<kiko> bradb, what's the url for a distro source pacakge
<bradb> kiko: path is /distros/ubuntu/+source/whatever
<SteveA> thanks brad
<kiko> NOT +sources
<SteveA> j^: so, the url on p.u.c. is incorrect
<kiko> of course
<kiko> because that would mean that it would be CONVENIENT
<bradb> mark didn't seem concerned with linkrot when he made the change
<SteveA> did it used to be +sources ?
<bradb> so there's various rotten links out there now, e.g. in the ubuntu forums
<bradb> SteveA: yeah
<bradb> SteveA: btw, it's not a NullSourcePackage, it's a DistributionSourcePackage (which i did a simple version of to suit my needs and mark completely rewrote not that long ago)
<SteveA> ok
<j^> so distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources works but it does not without breezy?
<SteveA> so, someone should mail frank lichtenfeld at the email address in the p.u.c. footer
<j^> while +source works with and without breezy
<SteveA> and ask him to remove the 's' on the end of '+sources'
<bradb> j^: Yeah. I *think* I recall mark saying he didn't want +sources to work on just the distro name. It shouldn't be that long though before we change that. :)
<j^> bradb good, just wanted to let you know and hope you find a way with frank + keep the url a bit more stable 
<kiko> bradb, please change that today rs=kiko <wink>
<bradb> kiko: in the midst of a bzr migration!
<bradb> load of 11 last lifeless mentioned on chinstrap, so it's, um, slow.
<bradb> hm, 13.70, 12.26, 11.22...
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I was thinking of running it, but..
<bradb> you should start now. it might day a day or two
<bradb> mine is still on the second of 83 branches
<kiko> I only have 5 branches
<bradb> whoa
<mpt> ]  revisions 0/8 -:--:--
<bradb> mpt: what does "baz branches | wc -l" print for you?
<mpt> 47
<bradb> sounds about right
<kiko> I get 4
<mpt> that "-:--:--" hasn't changed in the past hour
<mpt> should it have?
<bradb> mpt: nope
<bradb> mpt: load is high. chinstrap is creaking.
<mpt> ok, home time then
<mpt> tomorrow can be Spec Day
<mpt> tchau
<matsubara> Does anybody know what permission should I use on the +edit form for ProductSeries? I'm changing it to an autogenerated one and the old one was: launchpad.AnyPerson, I changed it to launchpad.Edit. Does that make sense? I need some opinios here on the implications of this change.
<kiko> matsubara, I think ddaa was in accord with this change, IIRC -- ddaa?
<bradb> matsubara: launchpad.AnyPerson is a "special" permission that will authorize any logged-in user. it's acceptable when you allow, effectively, "wiki-mode" editing of an object. if you wish to have more specific authorization than "is the person logged in", then you want launchpad.Edit.
<ddaa> Then Edit is fine with me.
<ddaa> Product owners like to to feel... ownership.
<matsubara> thank you
<bradb> matsubara: you can see examples of how to write that custom code for the launchpad.Edit check for a specific interface in lib/canonical/launchpad/security.py
<kiko> bradb, matsubara: however I think that a regular launchpad.Edit should work fine
<kiko> (with no custom code)
<bradb> i *think* in that case it would run the checker EditSeriesSourceByButtSource
<kiko> arhamm
* cprov waves good night all
<sivang> anyboy here are scheduled to arrive on the 29th eveningish ?
<sivang> s/boy/body/
<bradb> kiko: i'm heading off soon to sherbrooke metro...is the plan to head back to the hotel with the bike right after/maybe get something to eat?
<kiko> bradb, hmmm, I'm easy, but I wonder where I'm keeping the bike 
<bradb> in your room?
<bradb> if they allow that. if not, they must have some safe storage area somewhere.
<kiko> I can only imagine. I'll ask before leaving
<bradb> kiko: i just asked. they've got a storage area.
<kiko> wow, cool
<bradb> and it doesn't cost any extra, which is a bonus
<kiko> sweetness
<bradb> right, i'm heading off then. see you at sherbrooke metro, at the exit for the 24 est.
* bradb & # out
#launchpad 2005-11-02
<segfault> jordi: pong
<lifeless> LarstiQ: dunno
<LarstiQ> lifeless: ok, I'll see if I can find some documentation
<LarstiQ> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BranchActivityVisualization is the closest I get to having activity explained
<lifeless> LarstiQ: yah, but thats not per product :)
<LarstiQ> lifeless: right, and I also found activity reports on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadTeamFAQ. Completely different, although interesting.
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> you can see one of those in the bzr list archives
<LarstiQ> lifeless: yes, I remember that one
<LarstiQ> and Martin's reaction to it ;)
* LarstiQ is going to give gtimelog a try
<jordi> segfault: we need to talk. There are way too many split files. Maybe we can do something.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<segfault> jordi: sure! can you tell me how? :)
<carlos> jordi, yes, one potemplate can be moved from the +admin page but only by you or any Rosetta admin
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night!
<Kinnison> night carlos
<Kinnison> What's the right way to flush the sqlobject cache?
<Kinnison> and subsequently what's the right way to get python to GC the objects?
<Kinnison> This is actually kinda important I think
<spiv> Kinnison: flush_database_caches from canonical.database.sqlbase
<spiv> Kinnison: Although, can you explain a little more about why you need this?
<spiv> And why do you care about when objects are GCed?
<Kinnison> spiv: because the domination in the publisher uses ca. 900M *per distrorelease*
<Kinnison> 900M of sodding sqlobjects
<Kinnison> hmm, perhaps 600M
<Kinnison> No, 900
<spiv> Ok.  To get Python to GC objects, just make sure you don't have any references to objects you don't need.
<spiv> And don't define __del__ :)
<Kinnison> so flushing the db cache should do the trick?
<Kinnison> and python will gc merrily from there?
<spiv> Perhaps.
<spiv> Depends on if you have any other references to them :)
<Kinnison> well, I'm not keeping 'em around
<Kinnison> if there are cycles what will python do?
<spiv> It will merrily collect them.
<Kinnison> good, I know perl won't
<Kinnison> because it's shit
<spiv> *Unless* you have __del__, in which case they'll probably end up in gc.garbage instead.
<Kinnison> do sqlobjects have __del__ ?
<spiv> Nope.
* spiv just double-checked.
<spiv> SQLObject does define it on connections iirc, but that shouldn't matter.
<spiv> Btw, how do you know that that 900MB is sqlobjects?
<Kinnison> Well, I'm assuming it is
<spiv> Ah :)
<spiv> You're probably right.
<Kinnison> because if it's not, I don't see what it can be
<Kinnison> since the code is essentially
<spiv> But just to make sure, take a look at http://twistedmatrix.com/users/spiv/countrefs.py
<Kinnison> for some_sql_object in gigantic_select_result:
<Kinnison>    do_stuff(some_sql_object)
<SteveA> spiv: we'd need to totally stop the sqlobject cache from running i think
* Kinnison kills this 3.4G process
<Kinnison> it's too scary
<spiv> SteveA: That may be possible.
<spiv> Kinnison: Also, if flushing the cache is inadequate, gc.get_referrers(some_object_I_thought_should_be_gced) may be helpful.
<Kinnison> spiv: doesn't that kinda imply keeping a reference to it to check?
<spiv> Kinnison: Well, that's the trick ;)
<spiv> Kinnison: Either find the object the same way countrefs.py does (by crawling over gc.get_objects()), or keep a weakref to an object you suspect isn't gc'd.
* Kinnison watches ram usage with these flushes in place
<spiv> You can force a gc run with gc.collect(), btw, but that's almost certain to make no difference -- by default it runs pretty frequently already.
<Kinnison> Okay, a distrorelease is actually taking closer to 1.2G
* Kinnison is gonna have to flush per distroarchrelease
* Kinnison opens publishing.py
* Kinnison tries again
<Kinnison> b
* Kinnison tries that in a window where it'll work
<Nafallo> Kinnison: tired? :-)
<Kinnison> annoyed with sqlobject mostly
<Nafallo> oki
<Kinnison> takes it ages to flush its cache and that in itself doesn't appear to have helped a great deal
<Kinnison> In fact, regardless of how much sqlobjects there are, it really seems to hammer the cache
<Kinnison> I.E. taking upwards of 30 CPU seconds to empty a cache of the security pocket's sources
<Kinnison> this is bad
<spiv> Kinnison: in theory adding cache=False to the connectionURI for the database should help.
<Nafallo> that does not sound healthy indeed
<Kinnison> spiv: how do I do that?
<spiv> But that code appears to be buggy.  Hmm.
<Kinnison> txn = initZopeless( dbuser='lucille' ) 
<spiv> Kinnison: by abusing dbname ;)
<spiv> But let's not do that.
<Kinnison> Why would flushing the cache take so long?
<Kinnison> unless it's not really flushing the cache and is just calling .sync() on all the objects in it
<Kinnison> argh
<Kinnison> that's exactly what it's doing
<Kinnison> useless
<spiv> Kinnison: try "Person._connection.cache.kw['cache']  = False" at the very start of your transaction.
<spiv> (s/Person/any convenient sqlobject/ if you like)
* Kinnison tries
<Kinnison> AttributeError: 'NullCache' object has no attribute 'kw'
<spiv> Hah.
<Kinnison> very odd
* Kinnison tries with _clearCache() being called instead
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm.
<spiv> Kinnison: If you're seeing a NullCache, you must be doing that too soon.
<spiv> Kinnison: Are you using zopeless? with or without implicitBegin?
<user__> Ahoy
<Kinnison> zopeless with
<spiv> Kinnison: Odd.   And yet Person._connection is a NullConnection?
<Kinnison> spiv: not entirely sure
<Kinnison> I think .cache was a NullCache
<Kinnison> calling SQLBase.flush_database_updates()
<Kinnison> then SQLBase._clearCache()
<Kinnison> then gc.collect()
<Kinnison> keeps the RAM usage at a steady half-gig
<spiv> Which is still huge.
<Kinnison> instead of climbing into the 3.5g range
<Kinnison> each gc.collect() is collecting ca 200,000 objects
<spiv> Also, _clearCache is always called when you start a new transaction.
<Kinnison> this is mid-transaction
<spiv> Ah.
<Kinnison> I already had some txn.commit()s in there
<Kinnison> which reduced it from >4G==explode to 3.5G==goslow
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:Performing domination across hoary/Release (i386)
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:Sorting binaries...
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:Dominating binaries...
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:Flushing SQLObject cache.
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:GC.Collect()
<Kinnison> DEBUG:Dominator:Returned: 244005
<Kinnison> yay for sqlobject
<spiv> The right answer is to set the cache=False on the Cache.
<Kinnison> but that'll make each domination much slower
<Kinnison> won't it?
<spiv> Well, maybe.
<spiv> Maybe not.
<spiv> It still keeps weakrefs.
<spiv> So depending on other code, it may still be able to return the objects.
<spiv> And how often are your queries returning the same object, anyway?
<Kinnison> foo.bar
<spiv> But it's very weird that you're getting a NullCache, but that _clearCache works.
<spiv> Because they're accessing the same attribute.
<spiv> I guess try s/Person/SQLBase/ to narrow it down.
<spiv> Hmm, or do an explicit txn.begin(), perhaps...
* Kinnison is happy to periodically flush the cache
<Kinnison> for now
<Kinnison> we can look at it together in montreal
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> I would like to understand what's going on here.
<spiv> So I'll corner you in Montreal.
<Kinnison> cool
<Kinnison> in the meantime, for the first time in days, a publisher run on staging will complete
* Kinnison bounces
<spiv> 500MB is still huge, though.
* Kinnison shrugs
<spiv> We'll figure it out in Montreal... there are a couple too many mysteries here :)
<Kinnison> aye
<Kinnison> almost certainly all my fault
<Kinnison> Hmm, 11 minutes to do a full publishing run now
<Kinnison> much better than before
* Kinnison tries a --careful run
<Kinnison> hey stubbaroony
<Kinnison> ciao all
<BjornT> stub: is production running a baz branch? that is, if i want you to cherry pick something, should i branch off the production branch?
<stub> BjornT: production is currently running a baz branch
<BjornT> stub: which branch?
<stub> launchpad--production--1.38
<BjornT> stub: when adding some sample data and running make newsampledata, i get >1Mb diff... any ideas of what could be wrong?
<stub> I've seen that happen before. No idea why it does that. IIRC newsampledata is supposed to be doing some sorting to minimize that sort of stuff.
<carlos> BjornT, usually it implies new fields additions 
<carlos> BjornT, someone added new fields but no new sampledata was added so with your export you update those tables
<BjornT> carlos: no, that's not it
<carlos> BjornT, then there are two more options
<BjornT> it seems like make newsampledata decided that all tables should be in alphabetical order, which wasn't the case before
<carlos> 1.- If the diff has case changes, someone did a manual addition to the sampledata (IMHO is a bad way to add it)
<carlos> oh
<carlos> that's new
<zyga> carlos: hi
<zyga> carlos: I've created #ubuntu-hardware, who should I contact to put this into topic line at #ubuntu
<carlos> zyga, don't know, perhaps jdub
<zyga> carlos: thanks, I'll try
<cprov> morning guys
<Kinnison> Who here is going to UBZ flying tomorrow on BA95 from LHR->YUL 17:25 -> 19:25 ?
* Kinnison thinks kamion is
<BjornT> stub: sent you a cherry pick request
<matsubara> good morning!
<Kinnison> Okay, so I have a bzr branch of launchpad
<Kinnison> I've done some work in it
<Kinnison> and I want to push those changes to chinstrap
<Kinnison> how do I do that?
<siretart> hi
<siretart> I've sent a feature request for being able to close malone bugs via debian/changelog, but havn't heard any response yet :( - did you overlook me or is this way to hard to implement or way to low priority?
<Kinnison> It's currently low priority I imagine
<Kinnison> We'll certainly be looking into that though
<siretart> okay. thanks for considering
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: does something like 'bzr push chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/$yourusername/launchpad/branch-name' work?
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: (shamelessly stolen from https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MoveToBazNG)
* Kinnison thinks I missed out a mkdir
<LarstiQ> ssh chinstrap mkdir -p /home/warthogs/archives/$yourusername/launchpad 
<LarstiQ> ;)
<Kinnison> aye
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: did you get it to work now?
<Kinnison> aye
<LarstiQ> sweet
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> stub: why did you need to use trunk? I used the rollouts stuff with jamesh successfully yesterday
<stub> lifeless: Mirroring branches with rsync to make branches locally
<stub> lifeless: I was about to commit a modern refuel script that creates local mirrors of branches using rsync, allowing you to update and build trees much quicker.
<lifeless> stub: well, three thoughts
<lifeless> stub: firstly, make sure .bzr/parent is set correctly.
<lifeless> stub: secondly, tree *building* should be a once per developer and install activity. After that it should be pull/merge/pull --overwrite.
<stub> lifeless: I have several trees open at a time in general and find I'm building trees quite often
<lifeless> stub: so, cp -a between them - thats fully supported
<stub> lifeless: Yup. But update is painful
<lifeless> stub: but there should be no need for full builds, in general.
<lifeless> stub: update of the nested trees ?
<stub> rsynced trees seem quite servicable to me. What is the issue?
<lifeless> its doable, no particular issue. But you need to run revert in every tree, as I explained. in email.
<lifeless> also it seems ugly that rsync is needed, martin and I hope to make non rsync performance as good or better for 0.7
<stub> lifeless: Sure. This is just a temporary measure.
<stub> lifeless: But until then building a tree remotely is just impractical
<lifeless> stub: note that I have not said 'dont do it'
<lifeless> just raised some thoughts
<stub> Any hints on how to use bzrlib to do a revert?
<lifeless> yah, look in bzrlib/builtins.py and cargo cult from cmd_revert
<lifeless> SteveA: comign down ?
<SteveA> sure.  have you had breakfast yet?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we're starting work :)
<SteveA> successfully?
<stub> Ahh.... bzrlib.branch.Branch.revert might be a start
<lifeless> no
<kiko> SteveA, coming down too
<SteveA> hi stub.
<stub> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> lifeless / stub: the 'trivial, steve's spec hacks in production' email from pqm seemed to include a LOT of stuff
<SteveA> stub: do you know what the problem with your address and shipit is?
<stub> Too many lines, lines too long. I got it in my abusing the organization field. But the issues outlined remain.
<SteveA> i don't think "we're losing orders because of this" is a convincing enough argument on its own
<SteveA> is there a way we can ask people "are you having problems entering your address into our system?"
<SteveA> salgado /  mpt: what do you think?
<mpt> Something like "If you think ShipIt should accept addresses like this, __report this as a bug__"?
<mpt> where the link automagically squirts the address into the Description field of the bug report? :-)
<stub> Oh. My main issue would be why the hell are we bending over backwards to meet the demands of a company we are pumping millions of euros through when they should be the ones meeting our requirements and asking if we would like a blow job with that?
<stub> ASCII only, no commas, very restrictive fields. I recall the encoding issues gave mako a lot of headaches, and the ascii names have already given us grief.
<mpt> so the company's using CSV, huh
<SteveA> using *shitty* csv
<mpt> We could convert commas to semicolons behind the scenes, I don't think anyone would mind
<salgado> mpt, I already do that
<SteveA> i thought we already did that
<mpt> so did I
<SteveA> so stub is saying, why can't the shippiing company
<mpt> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, and to add insult, pqm died after sending the email, before completing the push
<SteveA> whither transactions?
<lifeless> the failure was during sending the mail
<lifeless> 'mail' considered the pipe closing to be 'please send.'
<SteveA> ah
<lifeless> ascii codec, failure to encode, ordinal not in range.
<SteveA> stub: jdub wants to hassle you
<jdub> HEY STUB!
* stub hides under the sofa
* SteveA kicks jdub from #launchpad
<jdub> SteveA said i should bug you about me being JeffWaugh2 on the wiki
<SteveA> screw you hippy
<SteveA> i'm channeling stub here
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<SteveA> spiv: can we talk about some minor moin integration stuff?
<stub> jdub: What do you log in as? The DB says username jdub's wikiname is JeffWaugh
<SteveA> lifeless: the load on chinstrap goes up to 11
<lifeless> actually, it goes up to 200
<lifeless> but we're being nice to it right now
<SteveA> but 11 is louder
<stub> And JeffWaugh2 is owned by an atavism from an account merge
<elmo> kiko, you slack jawed hippy, what's your launchpad ID?
<lifeless> kiko
<jdub> stub: but on the wiki, i'm logged in as JeffWaugh2
<elmo> no, numerically
<uws> heya jdub sign my gpg key! :P
<stub> (21:00:24) stub: jdub: What do you log in as? The DB says username jdub's wikiname is JeffWaugh
<lifeless> elmo: numerically, he wont know, its in person.id
<lifeless> elmo: you have db access ?
<elmo> I have root, that doesn't mean I go around running SQL queries on the production DB for giggles
<stub> 1387, although I'd love to know what that is being used for apart from an internal database key?
<jdub> stub: yes, in launchpad, it just says JeffWaugh. when i log in to the wiki as jeff.waugh@ubuntu.com, the wiki user is JeffWaugh2
<lifeless> elmo: well, you could ask 'staging' the query, which is where stub does most of his adhoc stuff, IRRC>
<stub> jdub: That is very wierd. That email address is linked to JeffWaugh
<elmo> stub: moin
<stub> elmo: oh... the perferences cache? I see.
<elmo> well not so much a cache as a data store, but yeah
<stub> jdub: The database is correct. I think you need to hassle spiv, or maybe those files elmo is poking in right now have the answer.
<stub> (Jeff is 6727)
<LarstiQ> uws: tsk
<elmo> I think you want spiv first, as it's not obvious how id maps to name, and the code to do it is square in the middle of stuff he patched
<elmo> kiko: as for yours, your account doesn't say disabled...
<elmo> kiko: as for yours, your account doesn't say disabled...
<kiko> elmo, that's odd, but it is disabled. I can't log in at least.
<spiv> elmo: The file name in moin for a user should be the launchpad ID, I think.
<elmo> spiv: yes, it is
<elmo> spiv: I more meant the mapping of launchpad ID -> wiki User Name
<spiv> Oh, right.
<spiv> That's from the database -- the query stub would have done earlier would be right.
<spiv> i.e. select wikiname from wikiname where person = X and wiki = 'http://whatever';
<stub> Which gives JeffWaugh, not JeffWaugh2
<spiv> Moin asks the authserver for that info, and it does (essentially) that query.
* spiv tries querying the authserver directly.
<spiv> The authserver says jeff.waugh@ubuntu.com has a wikiname of JeffWaugh.
<kiko> spiv, mine is ChristianReis, right?
<spiv> kiko: right
<mpt> Who's lalo@canonical.com?
<kiko> mpt, someone who used to work with us
<spiv> jdub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeffWaugh?action=info shows "JeffWaugh" in the edit history.
<spiv> jdub: Where are you seeing the string JeffWaugh2?
<mpt> They're the ancestor of all my branches
<jdub> spiv: moin
<jdub> oh, hold on
<spiv> jdub: Be more specific, please :P
<kiko> mpt, have you asked lifeless?
<mpt> kiko, it seems to be working fine, I was just wondering
<jdub> spiv: yeah, sec :)
<jdub> spiv: hrm, i'll bug you when i see it
<spiv> Heh.
<kiko> mpt, sounds like a bug to me but..
<spiv> I'll just assume that means jdub can't reproduce his problem ;)
<mpt> ok, lifeless: ping
<kiko> I can however, spiv :)
<spiv> kiko: Does that mean you have a URL for me? :)
<LarstiQ> mpt: Lalo Martins?
<jamesh> spiv: pending-reviews/ doesn't currently URL-decode the %2F in your branch name
<spiv> jamesh: I wondered about that... I couldn't remember if the @ confused it or not.
<spiv> jamesh: Although, %2f is slightly more correct, isn't it?
<jamesh> spiv: the '@' did confuse it at one point, but doesn't now
<kiko> spiv, well, I can' t log in to the wiki, period.
<jamesh> spiv: if you're done with your baz branches, you can move the contents of the andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/ directory up one level too
<LarstiQ> kiko: do you get an error?
<spiv> kiko: Using your launchpad login?
<kiko> spiv, yep
<spiv> (i.e. logging in as "kiko" not "ChristianReis")
<spiv> (or with your email address)
<kiko> spiv, as kiko@async.com.br
<spiv> That should work.
<spiv> Do you have access to macquarie?
<kiko> spiv, I /think/ I once clicked on "disable my account forever"  because a user had done it and I wanted to reproduce
<kiko> spiv, no, I don't
<spiv> Oh.
<kiko> and in fact I lost it forever
<spiv> Heh.
<jamesh> kiko: create a new launchpad account, merge your existing one into it, and use that ...
<spiv> That option probably needs to die.
<jamesh> that'll get a new user ID
<kiko> no
<jamesh> no?
<kiko> that option should be nuked AND all disabled accounts should be reenabled
<spiv> kiko: re-enabling that needs elmo or someone else with direct access to wiki files.
* spiv looks at disabling disabling.
<kiko> spiv, elmo is a step away from me
<elmo> it's not disabled
<kiko> but he apparently said that my account isn' t disabled
<kiko> right
<jamesh> kiko: he might have been looking at your pre-launchpad user ID
<spiv> elmo: you checked file 1387?
<elmo> root@palmer:/srv/wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/www/data/user # grep disabled 1387
<elmo> disabled=0
<spiv> Hmm.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> hey stub, did you get my email?
<spiv> kiko: Hmm.
<stub> eh?
<kiko> stub, the one I sent yesterday, on gina?
<spiv> kiko: On chinstrap, could you fire up a python prompt, and do: >>> import xmlrpclib; s = xmlrpclib.Server('http://macquarie:8999/v2'); print s.authUser('kiko@async.com.br', 'xxx')
<stub> i rolled out a patch of yours on staging and fired off a gina run
<spiv> kiko: Only, with your actual password ;)
<spiv> And tell me if it returns an empty dictionary or not.
<kiko> stub, you /rock/
<kiko> whee
<kiko> spiv, let me try.
<kiko> spiv, it returns my data correctly.
<kiko> {'wikiname': 'ChristianReis', 'emailaddresses': ['kiko@async.com.br', 'kiko@canonical.com'] , 'displayname': 'Christian Reis', 'id': 1387, 'teams': [{'displayname': 'Ubuntu Drivers', 'id': 322877, 'name': 'ubuntu-drivers'}, {'displayname': 'Christian Reis', 'id': 1387, 'name': 'kiko'}, {'displayname': 'Launchpad Developers', 'id': 15158, 'name': 'launchpad'}, {'displayname': 'Launchpad Administrators', 'id': 2794, 'name': 'admins'}, {'displayname': 'ShipIt 
<kiko> Administrators', 'id': 243601, 'name': 'shipit-admins'}] }
<spiv> Ok, so the authserver end is working just fine.
<spiv> So the problem must be in moin somewhere.
<kiko> yeah, I knew it was because I can log in to any other wiki
<kiko> I think the issue is related to what I suggested before 
<kiko> but.. I don't know for sure.
<spiv> Weird.
<spiv> I didn't realise it was just the one moin.  That's doubly weird.
<spiv> elmo: maybe diff kiko's moin user file from a working wiki?
<spiv> kiko: You're seeing "Sorry, wrong password", or something else?
<kiko> Sorry, wrong password.
<spiv> elmo: is there a "valid=0" in kiko's user file?  (there should be no valid=foo line at all, but who knows...)
<elmo> spiv: no, valid=0, and diff to a random other ID looks sane
<elmo> http://people.ubuntu.com/~james/tmp/1387
<spiv> elmo: thanks
<spiv> Yeah, certainly looks sane.
<spiv> kiko: I've got *no* idea.  Must be a browser bug ;)
<spiv> The user code in moin is pretty horrible, but I can't see how it's horrible enough to muck that up.
<kiko> spiv, you are very funny
<spiv> Well, it is considerably past my bedtime :)
<jamesh> kiko: maybe you shouldn't have logged out forever
<kiko> jamesh, maybe not. I was trying to help verify a problem a user reported.
<spiv> Anyway, the patch to remove that option should be a simple one-liner (delete the obvious line from MoinMoin/user.py:User._checkbox_fields), but I'm not going to trust my testing of that at this time of night.
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: can we get the lp test runner to not buffer everything until the end ?
<lifeless> SteveA: for pqm.
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> my merge was "Terminated"
<Kinnison> I assume by pqm
<lifeless> I dont know what that means
<Kinnison> Well, I sent off a merge
<Kinnison> it failed
<SteveA> lifeless: the point of that originally was to give no output on success, and only output on failure, because the test suite was too darn noisy.
<SteveA> now it is much less noisy
<Kinnison> The end of the log was :
<Kinnison> make: *** [check_merge]  Terminated
* Kinnison assumed that was pqm
<lifeless> oh, I stomped on a merge
<lifeless> there was a bug I needed to correct that would have cuased a later failure.
<Kinnison> Oh
* Kinnison resubmits then
* Kinnison discovered that sshing into chinstrap and cp'ing the rocketfuel tree is a good way to start a branch
<kiko> stub, where are the logs going?
<stub> kiko: Same place as always
<Kinnison> certainly speeds up the subsequent push
<lifeless> Kinnison: read the MoveToBazNG page
<Keybuk> ...hmm, my Karma has been stuck on 69 for ages
<Keybuk> why do I think someone's hardcoded that
<kiko> stub, /srv... right?
<Kinnison> lifeless: erm, perdon?
<lifeless> Kinnison: its documented 
<Kinnison> oh right
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: no reason, no reason at all
<stub>  /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/gina-logs
<Kinnison> LarstiQ: whowhat?!
<LarstiQ> argh
<LarstiQ> s/Kinnison/Keybuk/
<LarstiQ> Kinnison: sorry!
<SteveA> lifeless: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AssertionsInLaunchpad  btw
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I had read that
<lifeless> and it doth not say 'in tests, do /donot'
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> you should update it, or get someone else to do so, when this is all agreed
* bradb goes for lunch while his merge request inches up pqm's queue
<stub> lifeless: Will brads merge fail? The pqm message is different to the others (no sftp)
<stub> I just documented 'setting the parent' in the rsync recipe
<salgado> how big is a launchpad tree with all dependencies in bzr?
<lifeless> stub: yes, it will fail
<lifeless> bradb: ^^^
<stub> bzr: ERROR: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 25-26: ordinal not in range(128)
<stub>   command: '/usr/bin/bzr' 're-sign' '-r' '1681..'
<stub>       pwd: u'/home/stub/tmp/da'
<stub>     error: exceptions.UnicodeEncodeError
<stub>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/testament.py line 168, in as_short_text()
<stub>   see ~/.bzr.log for debug information
<stub> lifeless: Trying to resign one of my branches
<lifeless> stub: grah
<lifeless> stub: what bzr are you running ?
<stub> 23:39:21~/lp/da $ bzr --version
<stub> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.6pre
<stub> jbaileys
<stub> I can reinstall integration from source easily enough
<lifeless> stub: can you file a bug, with the backtrace from bzr.log
<stub> Where are bugs filed? Launchpad?
<lifeless> bzr - malone
<lifeless> stub: so, please try with integration
<lifeless> stub: also, what was the problem with rollouts ?
<stub> rollouts?
<lifeless> you emailed saying you could not use the rollouts bzr 
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<stub> Oh. Erm. I forget :-(
<stub> cm.py was hanging trying to get the first bzr branch (hct I think). Using the head of the integration branch fixed it.
* bradb resubmits his merge request
* bradb clicks the "cancel this merge request" link to cancel his earlier merge request</dreamer>
<stub> lifeless: dies at the same place
<salgado> lifeless, ping
<salgado> so, I was running "cm.py build configs/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<salgado> " for more than 20 hours when we had a power outage. how can I resume that?
<bradb> salgado: dude, run that on chinstrap
<bradb> it'll be done in under an hour, IIRC (like, a lot under an hour IIRC)
<salgado> bradb, thanks dude. I thought I've seen someone saying some requirement for that wasn't installed on chinstrap
<salgado> looks like I got it wrong. :-(
<bradb> yeah, that was me :) lifeless installed bzr
<bradb> so, the instructions for doing it remotely should work fine now
<salgado> bradb, not really. :-(
<salgado> cm.py build configs/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<salgado> Traceback (most recent call last):
<salgado>   File "/usr/local/bin/cm.py", line 21, in ?
<salgado>     from config_manager import main
<salgado> ImportError: No module named config_manager
<salgado> did you run it there?
<bradb> i ran the instructions verbatim
<salgado> oh, okay. the instructions on MoveToBazNG are different
<bradb> salgado: just follow the instructions word-for-word in "Using bzr remotelly and rsyncing locally" on that page
<bradb> s/lly/ly/
* salgado follows bradb's advice. thanks again, dude
<bradb> no prob
<salgado> bradb, do you know why the hell we need to configure a greedy revision library?
<bradb> not really, no. I've already removed baz from my machine though, and I'd rather not think too much more about the way it "works". :)
<lifeless> salgado: see 'MoveToBazNG'
<lifeless> stub: I'll try getting hct with integration
<kiko> bradb?
<bradb> yo
<kiko> how goes it duderino
<bradb> pretty good, you?
<kiko> bradb, not entirely ungood
<kiko> bradb, privmsg alert ;)
<bradb> good thing you told me! colloquy is teh suck for privmsg's
<kiko> I've since learned
<kiko> hey sabdfl, how's the other hemisphere? 
<SteveA> salgado: seen mpt?
<matsubara> SteveA: I think he's on portuguese class
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> 19:02:56 INFO    Applying comments.sql
<lifeless> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  source database "launchpad_ftest_template" is being accessed by other users
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless>   File "/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/home/---devel/launchpad/database/schema/../../lib/canonical/database/sqlbase.py", line 577, in connect
<lifeless>     return psycopg.connect(con_str)
<lifeless> psycopg.OperationalError: FATAL:  database "launchpad_empty" does not exist
<SteveA> any processes sitting around?
<lifeless> no, its not the normal.
<lifeless> rather than 'in use', its 'missing'
<SteveA> full disks?
<SteveA> let's ask elmo to look into it, from a sysadmin level
<lifeless> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<lifeless> /dev/sda3             537G  263G  247G  52% /
<lifeless> elmo: ping
<SteveA> hmm
<sabdfl> stub around at all?
<lifeless> hes asleep I think
<sabdfl> lifeless: in montreal? or in thailand still?
<lifeless> AFAIK, thailand.
<bradb> lifeless: did you try running the command more than once?
<bradb> sometimes it works the second time
<SteveA> SteveA: 
<lifeless> bradb: thats pqm
<SteveA> sabdfl: according to the wiki, stub arrives on 1 nov
<SteveA> so, still in thailand
<bradb> lifeless: oh
<sabdfl> SteveA: i have a baz branch that contains last nights work. should i merge latest baz rocketfuel?
<sabdfl> it has a db patch that is good but needs a numberfrom stub.
<sabdfl> if you could merge it, morving the db patch to the official place, it will give you the Not for us bits and quite a bit of general cleanup
<sabdfl> it specifically needs a review from you, though
<sabdfl> because i was inspired finally to sort out the generalform infrastructure i created
<sabdfl> it now supports zcml directives
<SteveA> does that make it clearer?
<sabdfl> its really a much simpler form infrastructure for the non-trivial add/edit cases
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes, besides, it just feels proper
<sabdfl> but, there's some cargo culting of zope magic
<SteveA> i'm very keen to move as much as possible out of the zcml
<sabdfl> so a review would be welcomed
<SteveA> ok
<sabdfl> i'll mirror up the current branch, which passes tests
<SteveA> please add the details to the PendingReviews page so james' script can pick it up
<sabdfl> then i'll merge rocketfuel, and if that passes tests, will mirror it up too so a landing will be conflict-free
<sabdfl> i haven't done the bzr switcheroo
<SteveA> it takes a while
<SteveA> to convert your branches
<SteveA> a long while
* bradb retired his baz branches and just applied the diffs to new bzr branches
<bradb> the baz -> bzr branch conversions will be running all next week, at this pace
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> but, they also make pqm really slow
<bradb> yep :/
<SteveA> because it is all running on chinstrap
<SteveA> the load was about 12 earlier
<sabdfl> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--pre-ubz-specs--0
<sabdfl> elmo: is that integration box ready for lifeless love?
<sabdfl> sounds a bit like dating an english chick
<sabdfl> SteveA: plan is to move pqm to a dedicated fast box
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> but i don't know what the ETA for that is
<mpt> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<mpt> lifeless: For every branch that's baz-imported, it gets to nearly finished, then says "ancestor of lalo@canonical.com--canonical-work-2004/pytranslations--devel--0.1--version-0 is lalo@canonical.com--canonical-work-2004/pytranslations--devel--0.1--patch-17", then begins the next one
<mpt> Is that any cause for concern?
<lifeless> nope
<mpt> good good
<lifeless> its just that the emission of the debug statement there means you do not see the end of the scroll bar
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I reported that as a bug, I just wanted to know whether the import was still being useful
<lifeless> very much so
<lifeless> thank you
<sabdfl> SteveA: mail from jamesh sais baz branches are being ignored by his script
<kiko> that is true
<jamesh> sabdfl: yeah.  since they can't be landed.
<sabdfl> jamesh: np
<sabdfl> SteveA: you could tag from mine, fix db patch number, review, and land
<sabdfl> however
<sabdfl> i'm worried that it would make my work tonight behave weirdly w.t.o. conflicts etc
<SteveA> sabdfl: okay.  i can review etc. without using james' script
<SteveA> do you have any idea what you will work on during the flight back?
<sabdfl> SteveA: privmsg todo list
<SteveA> mpt: how do you specify a minimum table cell height?
<mpt> SteveA: min-height: whatever;
<SteveA> thanks
<elmo> can you safely modify a list you're iterating over?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> well
<elmo> bother
<lifeless> elmo: new_list = list(old); for member in old:
<elmo> is that more idiomatic than copy.copy() ?
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> its easier :)
<SteveA> copy.copy() attempts a deep copy
<SteveA> or does it
<lifeless> err no
<SteveA> whatever
<SteveA> it's all CRACK anywya
<elmo> copy.deepcopy() does a deep copy, copy.copy() is shallow
<lifeless> Help on function copy in copy:
<lifeless> copy.copy = copy(x)
<lifeless>     Shallow copy operation on arbitrary Python objects.
<lifeless> 
<SteveA> elmo: if you're iterating over the list, you can modify its members.
<lifeless> elmo: list(foo) is nice in that it ensure you have a list
<lifeless> copy.copy is nice in that it preserves the type
<SteveA> but you can't add to or remove elements from the list
<elmo> SteveA: sorry, by "modify", I mean use .remove()
<SteveA> yeah, don't
<SteveA> use a copy
<LarstiQ> for item in old[:] : is also iodmatic, but list(old) is nicer
<elmo> yeah, I'd done that by 'bother' :)
* SteveA msgs mpt
<bradb> elmo: you might want to use something like "newlist = [foo for foo in bar if foo == something] " to filter items out of a list.
<TylerM> anyone here got a geographic data or mapping project on the go via launchpad?
<kiko> not yet, TylerM!
<bradb> hm, by the time one writes an interface, a content class, a dbschema vocab, a *Set utility (and a doctest for that), and hooks it all up in ZCML, it seems to take about 150-200 lines of code/doctest/config to expose a new domain object in LP (of course, that's not counting any extra logic beyond the minimum CRUD APIs)
<SteveA> why do you need a *Set ?
<SteveA> shuldn't need that
<lifeless> because he is writing stars!
<bradb> SteveA: to create the object
<SteveA> we generally create objects in the context of something
<SteveA> you're probably not creating a new context object
<SteveA> don't create unnecessary content sets
<bradb> SteveA: that's interesting that you say we "generally" do that, because we have already 79 *Set interfaces
<bradb> and it often seems like 1-to-1 domain object to *Set
<SteveA> we should get rid of most of them
<bradb> indeed :)
<bradb> i hope we can trim down to under 10,000 lines of XML config too :)
<SteveA> i'm going to be getting rid of much of the zcml in time
<bradb> it sounds like you want less of that. simplicity is the new black.
<bradb> so, in this case, I'll do the create in IDistributionSourcePackage.subscribe
<TylerM> kiko: thanks :)
<kiko> sounds interesting though
<TylerM> it's what I really care about :)  http://oreillynet.com/pub/au/1898
<TylerM> the commercial realm is quite monopolised and the open source geospatial realm is exhilirating...
<jdub> spiv: ping
<jdub> spiv: that 'JeffWaugh2' user is now 'MrPantless'
<jdub> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/LoveDay?action=info
#launchpad 2005-11-03
<bradb> Allez-vous souper en quelque part  soir vous autres?
<kiko> oai
<kiko> mas je sais pas ou
<kiko> e pas maintenant
<bradb> Vers quelle heure d'abord?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> +/- 20h?
<bradb> ok
* bradb & # downtown
<mhz> hi there
<mhz> I would like to change something.
<mhz> I have this in my launchpad page:
<mhz> Registered Details
<mhz> Wiki: 	Mauriciohernandez, Mauriciohernandez 
<mhz> and I'd like it to be MauricioHernandez instead
<lifeless> Kinnison: first-merge!
<mhz> any ideas?
<kiko> mhz, https://launchpad.net/people/mhz/+editwikinames
<kiko> mhz, can you file a bug on that link being missing from the personal page?
<mhz> kiko thx
<mhz> kiko, i didn't quite understand your question
<mhz> sorry
<kiko> mhz, there is no link at /people/mhz to that page
<kiko> that's a bug
<kiko> use launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<mhz> oh, but why it is a bug?
<mhz> afaik, that is not "bug" because..
<mhz> it just does not have the 'edit'your wiki names option
<mhz> or we consider bug 'mis configuration' options too?
<mhz> if so, then, yes, i file a bug immediately
<mhz> :D
<SteveA> spiv: hello
<kiko> <mhz> it just does not have the 'edit'your wiki names option
<kiko> that' s the bug
<kiko> what is the other bug, misconfigured options?
<kiko> that I didn't understand.
<elmo> kiko: STEP AWAY FROM THE 'Disable this account forever' BUTTON
<mhz> kiko: ah, then we agree. Misconfigured options? sorry, my bad english attacks everytime i am sick
<mhz> nothing misconfigured
<kiko> elmo, I am trying but my mouse pointer seems irresistably attracted to it
<mhz> kiko: sorry for the question, but is Robottom your lastname? if so, where's it from?
<lifeless> his birth certificate ?
<kiko> mhz, it's my middle name. it's from central england -- hinkley.
<mhz> oh, ok.
<mhz> (just curious)
<kiko> it very rare I think
<kiko> derives from "Rue bottom" because it refers to leaves that gather at the bottom of a valley IIRC
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> spec time
* mhz just filed the bug
<kiko> thanks
<mhz> your welcome
<lifeless> dinner time
<Kinnison> ciao all
<Kinnison> lifeless: yeah, I rock
<matsubara> good morning!
<lifeless> stub: 12 minutes !?
<lifeless> stub: something wrong there
<lifeless> stub I am updating bzr in rollouts now
<highvoltage> hi. when i try to access pages on launchpad i get an error message "Error trying to validate certificate from launchpad.net using OCSP - directory lookup error."
<highvoltage> something wrong on my side?
<matsubara> I'm having a Timeout error with advanced  bug search, does anybody know if that is a known issue?
<jamesh> highvoltage: I don't think that is something under our control
<highvoltage> jamesh: ok. i'll try again later.
<jamesh> highvoltage: the error probably comes from asking Thawte if our SSL cert has been revoked, and not being able to connect
<jamesh> highvoltage: could be a problem at their end, or a firewalling problem at your end
<jamesh> highvoltage: is it preventing you from accessing the website?
<highvoltage> the ubuntu websire?
<stub> lifeless: eh?
<jamesh> launchpad.net
<highvoltage> yes, launchpad.net gives same error.
<stub> lifeless: oh - timings
<lifeless> stub: 12 minutes for a pull --overwrite is unexpectedly long
<lifeless> stub: note that chinstrap is *extremely slow* right now
<stub> lifeless: I see network traffic, so it is doing something.
<stub> lifeless: slightly ;)
<lifeless> a pull overwite requires downloading the revision-history file, and if the branch is already fully merged up with rf, no other data.
<lifeless> if it triggers a reweave for some reason, that will take much more time. or if its out of date, it will have the cost of a standard merge.
<jamesh> highvoltage: what I meant was: is it an error that prevents you from accessing the website, or is it just a warning?
<jamesh> highvoltage: I don't see the error at my end
<highvoltage> jamesh: it prevents me from accessing the website
<jamesh> highvoltage: you could try turning off OCSP validation then ...
<highvoltage> ok
<stub> lifeless: It was a migrated branch, although it had had been merged with rocketfuel (and committed). Might that cause any issues?
<highvoltage> jamesh: i turned of OSCP validation, and i can access launchpad.net fine now. any risks in de-activating oscp?
<lifeless> stub: well, I would try a bzr merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/homw/artshogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel first
<lifeless> stub let me know if that is terribly slow or not 
<stub> Doing that now
<jamesh> highvoltage: it means that you may trust websites with revoked certificates more than you should.
<highvoltage> ok. thanks, jamesh.
<kiko> stub, ping?
<kiko> stub, did you not nuke the existing packages when you ran gina?
<stub> kiko: No
<SteveA> hi
<kiko> stub, could you do so?
<stub> kiko: No idea. It might screw Daniel and his publishing tests.
<kiko> and re-run?
<kiko> Kinnison, can stub nuke the packages on staging?
<SteveA> hey, stub, when can we run jamesh's bugzilla -> malone stuff on monday on staging?
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<stub> SteveA: Depends if anything higher priority needs it
<SteveA> stub: know if anything higher priority needs it?
<SteveA> we're talking about having demos of a full up malone
<stub> SteveA: Gina? Publisher? 
<SteveA> stub: does it have to be mutually exclusive?
<jamesh> stub: bugzilla import is quite quick in my local tests
<SteveA> 1 hour or so
<SteveA> i think
<jamesh> less than that
<stub> SteveA: Just juggling lots of variables. Daniel has been applying patches, kiko has had stuff to be cherry picked.
<jamesh> locally it was ~ 20 minutes, but I'm not sure how accessing mysql remotely will affect things
<stub> mysql?
<jamesh> stub: bugzilla data is stored in mysql
<stub> So assuming we are trying to sync *our* bugzilla, who runs it? And who knows enough about mysql to organize remote connections? And what packages need to be installed on whatever box this is to run on to allow client connections?
<jamesh> stub: I'll ask elmo about the DB access today
<jamesh> would running the script on macquarie make sense? (assuming we can get access sorted out?)
<stub> jamesh: What boxes do you have access to? I could open up the staging database to an account you control and you could run the migration.
<stub> Or do you fly out monday morning?
<kiko> stub, fly out?
<stub> If not, I hope he is either in Montreal already or has a good set of water wings
<jamesh> stub: I have an account on macquarie
<stub> jamesh: What user does the migration script connect as?
<jamesh> stub: to postgres or mysql?
<stub> jamesh: To PostgreSQL.
<jamesh> stub: it is currently an initZopeless() script, connecting as Launchpad
<stub> The only thing I know about MySQL are the reasons why I've never used it
<stub> launchpad? urgh.
<jamesh> that is a one line change to fix
<stub> jamesh: + setting up all the relevant permissions on the account
<stub> It is fine for a one off
<stub> jamesh: ok. Used 'jamesh' on macquarie can connect as the launchpad user to the launchpad_staging database on asuka.ubuntu.com
<stub> jamesh: Quick'n'dirty way of building a source tree is at  https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadRollout
<stub> jamesh: Are you able to give it a go so SteveA stops bitching?
<jamesh> stub: I will.  Thanks.
<LarstiQ> is there a way to see all my subscribed bugs?
<lifeless> jamesh: thats what I showed you thursday avo :)
<lifeless> a single inventory is 700K
<kiko> stub, I think nuking the packages on staging should be okay.. 
<stub> kiko: Wait until Daniel gives the go ahead. It will take a day or so to run if I clean it out anyway.
<kiko> stub, I think Kinnison is no longer in the country
<stub> kiko: I'm not going to blow away staging then - for all I know he needs it  to demonstrate the distro when he lands.
<kiko> stub, I'm in the process of deciding that now.
<kiko> stub, didn't we have another box to run gina? elmo said it was set up for you.
<stub> Its talking to the same database unless I setup a second staging environment, which will take time and elmo
<kiko> stub, can you make a dump of the current database and then nuke it?
<stub> kiko: I would also have to mirror the librarian files. And I'd rather not then have to restore it all tomorrow.
<stub> kiko: And not tonight anyway
<stub> bed time
<kiko> stub, I'm going to call daniel, aar
<kiko> phone's off
* kiko sighs
<cogumbreiro> lo all
<cogumbreiro> i'm about to release a new version of Serpentine and I would like to use rosetta to translated. My project is already translatable and has a few translations there. I was wondering if there is any way to warn the translators to translate serpentine now before I do the release?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.38: Merge bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.38 into production (patch-6: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<kiko> cogumbreiro, hmm, not really, not through launchpad
<cogumbreiro> kiko, so I would have to ask them directly, right?
<kiko> cogumbreiro, yes, I imagine that would be the only way.
<kiko> it's of course an interesting requirement
<lifeless> kiko: 
<lifeless> the change you have made to PublishingMorgue
<kiko> yeah
<lifeless> is that the new official headers for specs ?
<kiko> it's obsolete
<kiko> but yes
<kiko> they are
<lifeless> so we should change the template ?
<kiko>  * '''Launchpad Entry''': https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/foo
<kiko>  * '''Created''': @DATE@ by @USERNAME@
<kiko>  * '''Contributors''': @USERNAME@
<kiko>  * '''Packages affected''': 
<kiko> we should, please do if it hasn't been already
<lifeless> bazaar.canonical.com and the ubuntu wiki have copies of the spec
<kiko> the ubuntu wiki is okay
<jordi> hey
<jordi> who's in Montral already?
<kiko> everybody and his wet dog
<jordi> no way man
<jordi> I'm still here!
<jordi> kiko: is it cold? Is it too cold for me to run?
<kiko> it's not too cold to run
<kiko> it's dark in the morning though
<jordi> hopefully they have street lights.
<kiko> and hookers
<jordi> hah
<jordi> segfault: ping
<jordi> segfault: so, the problem is that there's a hell lot of different po files in this request.
<jordi> segfault: we need to find a way, if possible, of making it less fine grained.
<sd-tux> hallo,can somebody tell me how can i add gnomemeeting-cvs template to rosetta? or only admins have permission to do this ?
<segfault> jordi: sure, is there any reference on doing it?
<jordi> segfault: I need to know how you generate your files
<jordi> where do the strings come from? XML and gnome-doc-utils?
<jordi> kiko-fud: gah
<jordi> kiko-fud: rosetta keeps Oopsing on me when I try to fix review-breezy templates
<jordi> And my browser seems to have eaten the cert again
<segfault> jordi: from xml files, using xml2po
<jordi> xml2po is the gnome script?
<segfault> yes
<jordi> do you use a standard gnome-doc-utils setup?
<jordi> ie, do you call xml2po with -e?
<jordi> or, another question: is your document a single document with multiple entities (chapter1.xml, chapter2.xml), or is every file independent and treated as a different doc?
<segfault> i didn't write them, but: 1. works with -e; 2. they're multiple books, each book has multiple entities. I can group those entities into one pot file
<jordi> how many books?
<jordi> yes, please generate as less files as possible
<segfault> 6 books
<segfault> one pot per book should be ok?
<jordi> segfault: makes sense.
<jordi> sd-tux: hello. You should contact your team at the GNOME Translation Project to get gnomemeeting imported, to coordinate with them first.
<ssh_rdp> hi
<jordi> hello ssh
<jordi> SteveA: hey man
<SteveA> hi
<ssh_rdp> i am soroosh radpoor and want to start/continue a project 
<jordi> SteveA: I'm hitting a nasty SysError which is making my life difficult :/
<ssh_rdp> it is named webmin-sbs
<segfault> heh, doint that
<ssh_rdp> a webmin module that configure computer for small business server
<jordi> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/3686
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3686: System error when admining pot Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3686
<jordi> segfault: thanks mate
<ssh_rdp> it was started for on of breezy goal s
<ssh_rdp> and now i want to continue it and i need a rcs on launchpad for it
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<segfault> jordi: i've updated the url link in RosettaPendingImports
<SteveA> jordi: that bug report just isn't useful
<SteveA> jordi: it doesn't say what url was being accessed or anything
<SteveA> jordi: and that error report page is not accessible, and doesn't stay around for all that long
<jordi> SteveA: oh, I thought it did have al lthe info and it stayed alive long enough.
<jordi> I'll update
<SteveA> we need to improve the launchpad error-handling systems
<jordi> SteveA: should I paste the traceback?
<ssh_rdp> it is the wiki page of the project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmallBusinessServer
<jordi> SteveA: update the bug report?
<jordi> reload I mean
<jordi> segfault: should i name the templates "learnlinux-electives" and so on?
<segfault> jordi: sure, no problem
<jordi> segfault: and it goes to 0.1, right?
<segfault> jordi: yeap
<ssh_rdp> any idea?
<kiko-fud> ssh_rdp, wha are you trying to do? a system error where?
<ssh_rdp> kiko-fud: were you listening ? i talked about a VCS on launchpad for a project started for breezy and going to be continued 
<kiko-fud> ssh_rdp, yes, I was listening, but I didn't see what the problem was
<ssh_rdp> kiko-fud: i need a repository to upload the project
<kiko-fud> ssh_rdp, and you're using baz?
<ssh_rdp> kiko-fud: i want to start using bazaar
<jordi> segfault: is rosetta the official translation site for learnlinux?
<jordi> segfault: segfault if so, you should mark it in the project admin links
<kiko-fud> ssh_rdp, contact jblack -- what you want is an account on the supermirror (sourcecontrol.net)
<ssh_rdp> kiko-fud: thanks
<segfault> jordi: i'll do that
<jordi> segfault: great
<kiko-fud> ssh_rdp, there are introductory texts for baz and bzr
<kiko-fud> lifeless, can you help ssh_rdp?
<lifeless> ssh_rdp: hi
<jordi> segfault: all done
<ssh_rdp> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> ssh_rdp: I'm happy to help you get going with bzr.
<lifeless> or with baz if thats what you want.
<ssh_rdp> lifeless: yes
<segfault> jordi: thanks!
<jordi> segfault: soonish the po templates will get filled with the strings
<lifeless> ssh_rdp: which is your preference :)
<jordi> they are in the Rosetta import queue now
<jblack> ssh_rdp: Do you know the difference in behaviors between the two? Can you describe what sort of requirements you have? 
<ssh_rdp> lifeless: are they different :)) i didn't know. then let me ee
<jordi> hey people
<jordi> more later.
<jordi> gotta go for dinner
<lifeless> ssh_rdp: bzr is our python based, simple to setup and use, distributed vcs
<lifeless> ssh_rdp: baz is the older C based, complex to setup and use, distributed vcs. 
<lifeless> bzr is definately the better tool, though it is still pre 2.0
<ssh_rdp> lifeless: i think bzr is better then 
<jblack> ssh_rdp: Yes, bzr is probably better for you, but lets make sure. What is your project development like
<ssh_rdp> jblack: what do you mean?
<jblack> Well, how big is your project? How many developers? Do you have third parties contributing code? 
<jblack> Are you cross platform? 
<ssh_rdp> jblack: not cross platform (even cross-disto)
<ssh_rdp> now 4 developers
<ssh_rdp> no third party code
<jblack> Do you guys have a server? 
<ssh_rdp> not yet
<ssh_rdp> sync with emails:D
<lifeless> do you hav ome pages somewhere (anywhere)
<lifeless>  *have home*
<ssh_rdp> no homepage yet but a wiki on ubuntu
<jblack> Wow. Hmmm. Do each of you have a place where you can upload stuff servable via http?
<lifeless> ok
<jordi> hmm, pretty limited infrastructure :)
<ssh_rdp> not all of us
<ssh_rdp> but 2 of us have
<lifeless> to share code *right now*, you need just a basic home page somewhere for bzr.
<lifeless> next week, you'll be able to upload to bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless> 9via a launchpad login)
<ssh_rdp> then we continue with mails until next week
<jblack> One more important question: Is the person that does releases the same guy that oversees development?
<ssh_rdp> we dont have any organization right now
<jblack> Yeah, bzr will work well for you then. :)
<ssh_rdp> but the last release was overseen by all of members
<ssh_rdp> then what should i do now?wait 1 week?
<jblack> If you're hot to trot, we can get you going today. =)
<jblack> I can loan you guys a server for a couple weeks.
<ssh_rdp> no
<ssh_rdp> and next week launchpad is free for all or should i do something?
<jblack> It'll free for all, of course. 
<jblack> In the meantime, I'd be happy to walk you through using bzr, though we've got some pretty good documentation at bazaar.canonical.com, if you prefer that
<ssh_rdp> no i dont mean free as in bear , i mean anybody can sign up and start using ...?:)
<jblack> Yes, anybody will be able to sign up with launchpad and use it and not have to pay a cent.
<ssh_rdp> lifeless: i think i'd better look at doc first 
<jblack> so you'll basically have free help with the resources you guys need.
<ssh_rdp> lifeless: can ask you questions after reading the doc?
<lifeless> ssh_rdp: sure thing, I'm in montreal tz right now
<jblack> ssh_rdp: I'm around all the time too, and part of my job is to assist you in migration. =)
<ssh_rdp> thank you
<ssh_rdp> ttyl
<rillian> hey folks
<rillian> I'm just talking with ruik about setting up a matchmaking site
<rillian> to pair open source projects with students looking for term projects
<rillian> we have semi-official approval for this from his university
<rillian> goal is to have something up for the next term starting in january
<rillian> I wondered if that might fit with launchpad and/or be a good place to host it
<rillian> since I see you've started hosting bounties :)
<rillian> thoughts?
<kiko-fud> sounds interesting
<rillian> hi kiko
<rillian> anyone in particular I should try and talk to about the idea?
<kiko> so how do you see this working, from a high level?
<SteveA> rillian: i was having a conversation with mark recently about adding a 'skills tracker' into launchpad
<SteveA> maybe that's kinda related
<kiko> SteveA, maybe he's talking more about upstreams publicizing work that needs tobe done
<rillian> kiko: generally we want to set up a way students can find projects
<rillian> but also provide a model other schools could use for formally supporting open source work as coure/thesis work
<rillian> basically, the open source project defines a job, with completion requirements like a bounty, but it should be something substantial
<rillian> and agrees to provide some guidance/supervision during the work
<rillian> in-term milestones would also be a good idea
<rillian> a student finds a project, their academic supervisor has to approve it as appropriately "educational"
<rillian> and then at the end the open source project has to provide an evaluation
<rillian> for undergrad semestral work in ruik's dept that can be as simple as complete/not complete
<rillian> but for something like a master's thesis a more formal review document would be required
<ruik> rillian: yes thanks for re-formulations ;)
<rillian> so we're trying to think about (a) a good set of guidelines to ensure a fair trade between the open source and academic sides
<rillian> and (b) set up a site where people not already involved in a project can find something to do
<rillian> ruik: hopefully I've not confused anything :)
<ruik> no I think this looks good
<ruik> we have relatively free hands
<rillian> kiko, SteveA: does that should like it could fit under the launchpad umbrella
<rillian> it could overlap with bounties and todo list tracking
<SteveA> rillian: maybe you can use the spec tracker for this?
<rillian> I'm not sure if we should have a major focus on the academic interface, or try and do something more general
<SteveA> you put the specs up as draft
<SteveA> associated with your projects
<rillian> just trying to see how to do that
<SteveA> we're using the spec tracker for the conference in montreal that is currently in progress
<SteveA> so expect a lot of changes to how it works over the next week or two
<SteveA> as we modify it to meet our needs here
<rillian> hehe
<rillian> I can't find any way to create a spec
<rillian> do I have to make a project first or something?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> you need to go to the project or product or distro
<SteveA> and create a spec from it
<rillian> suggestions for an appropriate project? :)
<rillian> how's UBZ going?
<rillian> good weather for it
<SteveA> it's good
<SteveA> we're mostly planning the schedule at the moment
<SteveA> you need to think of what your project is going to be called
<SteveA> you can rename projects in launchpad, though
<rillian> ruik: what should we call it
<ruik> Name?
<ruik> hmm I dont know yet
<ruik> in fact I never thought about a name...
<rillian> SteveA: I've found products and teams, but not projects. does creating a team work?
<LarstiQ> rillian: https://launchpad.net/projects/+all
<ruik> rillian: what about EduPeer?
<rillian> LarstiQ: thanks
<rillian> ruik: ick :)
<LarstiQ> rillian: I find Immendio a good example of a project 
<LarstiQ> some others are a bit blurry qua distinction with products
<ruik> edupeer has only 4 google hits so I think it is good name :)
<lifeless> SteveA: oping
<lifeless> SteveA: can you make the text colour more readable
<lifeless> rather than black text, I suggest yellow or something
<SteveA> lifeless: still?
<rillian> ruik: creating a launchpad page now
<ruik> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: well, its better now
<SteveA> rillian: sorry, i need to pay attention to this conference planning meeting
<rillian> SteveA: 's alright. but please do comment when you have a chance
<rillian> https://launchpad.net/projects/edupeer
<rillian> advice/urls on adding a spec appreciated
<ruik> rillian: cool
<rillian> I couldn't find a way to create a spec, so I just dumped a version of the proposal on http://wiki.xiph.org/EduPeer
<rillian> ruik: maybe you could review and/or enlarge
<ruik> rillian: I will do but tomorrow
<ruik> here is nearly midnight...
<rillian> good luck with all your work
<rillian> it's good to hear from you again
<ruik> rillian: thanks. I'm busy with my master thesis...
<ruik> actually i'm still programming rather then writing it
<LarstiQ> hmm, https://launchpad.net/projects/edupeer/+specs doesn't do what I thought it would.
<rillian> LarstiQ: quite
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> rillian, LarstiQ: you need a /product/ for your work
<LarstiQ> kiko: so, why does project/edupeer have a specifications tab?
* LarstiQ notes he is not affiliated with edupeer, only interested
<rillian> kiko: must a product name be globally unique, or is it namespaced by the project?
<rillian> (IMHO, specs being attached to products but not projects isn't a necessary restriction)
<rillian>  /project/+specs should probably return all the specs for all the projects products as well
<rillian> ah, products must be global because the path is /products/foo not /projects/foo
<kiko> LarstiQ, rillian: the broken link is a bug. and products must be globally unique.
<LarstiQ> is the brokennes the link itself, or not being able to spec a project?
<LarstiQ> support is also broken
<ruik> good night folks (this night will be one hour longer haha) - eof
<lifeless> oh? forward or backwards ?
<LarstiQ> lifeless: well, we win one hour, so backwards I guess
<lifeless> so 7am becomes 6am  on the clock ?
<LarstiQ> lifeless: yes
<LarstiQ> lifeless: the actual change happens at 02.00, jumping back to 01.00
<LarstiQ> at least in my timezone
#launchpad 2005-11-04
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, I have a quick question about translating a specific line, can anyone help me with it?
<tuxedo_kamen> it is "translator-credits", should I translate to my language or credit me in there?
<kiko> tuxedo_kamen, the latter.
<kiko> there's a bug on handling that properly, though.
<tuxedo_kamen> sorry, I am not a native english speaker, what does "latter" mean?
<kiko> tuxedo_kamen, credit yourself in there :)
<tuxedo_kamen> oh, ok
<tuxedo_kamen> thanks
<k3kc1k> need free psy BNC 
<kiko> huh?
<k3kc1k> kiko
<k3kc1k> a a 
<k3kc1k> ?do you know what is PsyBNC ?
<Seveas> k3kc1k, please leave, this is a development channel, no one hands out bouncer accounts here
<kiko> no, no clue
<k3kc1k> Seveas
<k3kc1k> but I realy need it now
<Seveas> k3kc1k, then find it somewhere else
<k3kc1k> Seveas
<k3kc1k> can you help me ?
<Seveas> as I said: no, I can't, no one in here can
<kiko> where's Keybuk 
<k3kc1k> could you tell me where I can Find it ?
<Seveas> no, now leave
<k3kc1k> ok
<k3kc1k> Thanks !
* k3kc1k leavs that chanel!
<Keybuk> kiko: hmm?
<Keybuk> kiko: what's up?
<kiko> Keybuk, oh, just knew that you're a ChanServ-friend
<kiko> might have needed your services
<kiko> Seveas, what are bouncer accounts?
<Seveas> a bouncer is an irc proxy
<Keybuk> I don't on this channel
<Seveas> very popular among script kiddies, that''s why i was sort of unfriendly
<Keybuk> it's you and SteveA I think
<Seveas> kiko, /cs access #launchpad list
<Keybuk> anyway, he clearly wanted dircproxy
<Seveas> hehehe
<kiko> Keybuk, Seveas: everybody is level 30
* mode/#launchpad [+o kiko]  by ChanServ
* kiko was kicked off #launchpad by kiko (doh)
<kiko> thanks.
<Seveas> haha
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<Mez> can somone please explain what soyuz is?
<lifeless> moinmoin
<lifeless> Mez: its the distribution management suite in launchpad
<Mez> lifeless... fair enough
<lifeless> thats 'linux distribution' I should say, not 'distributed networking' or anything like that.
<highvoltage> hi. i'm not very familiar with cvs. how would i enter these sources: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/project/web-svn.html, in https://launchpad.net/products/learnlinux/+series/0.1/+source
<highvoltage> ?
<Alinux> hi people, I'm Georgian Team Translator and need help. I've have aredy translated totem, but there is an error in translation...how can I search the word...without "Next 10" or "Last" are there some other better method tu manage everything...it's so slow :(
<Alinux> someone who can help me?
<bob2> highvoltage: might be easier to get whoever is in charge of learnlinux to do it
<highvoltage> bob2: ok, i'll try that.
<Alinux> hi people, I'm Georgian Team Translator and need help. I've have aredy translated totem, but there is an error in translation...how can I search the word...without "Next 10" or "Last" are there some other better method tu manage everything...it's so slow :(
<mdke> you can;t
<mdke> oh yeah, you can download the po file and search for it
<mdke> then upload it
<mdke> but you can't do it yet in rosetta
<Alinux> mdke, :( very bad
<Alinux> very hard in this way.
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> they are fixing it
<Alinux> mdke very good then :D
<kiko> it will be spec'ed this week
<Alinux> oooh finally!
<Alinux> D
<SteveA> kiko: where are you, man?
<kiko> SteveA, found two gina bugs that require a database change. will be down in about 15m, sorry
<SteveA> k
<kiko> btw, SteveA, are you telus or are you ubuntu?
<SteveA> telus
<SteveA> on level 2
<highvoltage> how do i know where my karma comes from? launchpad gave me karma and i don't hava an idea what i've done to deserve it :)
<zyga> highvoltage: click on the karma link on the right
<highvoltage> it just shows a bug i logged, do you get karma for bugs too?
<SteveA> kiko: so, where are you?  we should meet up
<highvoltage> kiko: you're the openoffice guy, right? or is that doko?
<lifeless> you want doko I think
<kiko> SteveA, going down
<stub> Bah. That email was supposed to go to lifeless, not launchpad :-(
<sivang> Rehi all
<koke> hey, who did launchpad-integration?
<ajmitch> sivang & seb128, iirc
<sivang> ajmitch: jamesh wrtote the acutal basis library
<ajmitch> ok
<koke> it isn't in rosetta for translating it
<mdke> known problem
<mdke> i think carlos is working on it
* mdke looks for the bug
<koke> ok, I've the translated po file ready
* mdke can't find the bug
* Kinnison yawns
<Kinnison> hey dudes
<sivang> Kinnison: Hey Daniel, I'll get you the hebrew learning kit on the break
<Kinnison> coolio
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz gives me a "RequestExpired" A server error occured.  Is this a side effect of LP going down, or should I file a bug?
<Kinnison> jbailey: Umm, I think that's to do with session affinity
<Kinnison> jbailey: if you force-reload does it go away?
<jbailey> Yes.
<jbailey> Is there anyone to turn this into a useful report?
<mdke> i get that all the time saving translations
<highvoltage> i got it a few times yesterday and twice today while editing my profile in launchpad
<fabbione> guys do you know laucnhpad is down?
<koke> fabbione: "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in two minutes."
<fabbione> ok
<SteveA> stub: hello
<SteveA> stub: kiko and i will be demoing launchpad in 2 hours' time, for about 30-45 minutes
<kiko> Kinnison, ping?
<kiko> anyone seen the wonderful Kinnison from hell
<SteveA> he's in the love day
<Kinnison> kiko: Nope, I've not seen me this morning
<Kinnison> s/$/*/
<Kinnison> [*]  May be a lie
<Kinnison> yes, stub can delete the archive off staging
<Kinnison> I'll have to set things up on drescher, and may need elmo to do a mkdir or two for me, but I'm sure it won't be too hard
<kiko> Kinnison, you ROCK
<kiko> Kinnison, where are you right now? Can you take a look at bug 3537?
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugzilla failed: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<kiko> oh foo
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> mdz reported it and I want to decide whether i worry about it or not
<mdz> kiko: if mdz reported it, someone should worry ;-)
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm in the love meeting
<kiko> Kinnison, can we talk for a bit?
<kiko> I'll go and try and find you
<kiko> Kinnison, walk out the door of the room and around to the hall on the far side of this floor
<Kinnison> with or without laptop?
<kiko> either :)
* Kinnison ducks out without laptop now we've reached the launchpad bit of jeff's talk
<highvoltage> they're talking about launchpad now?
<kiko> they seem to be
<kiko> elmo?
<lifeless> SteveA: how long till lp comes back ?
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> stub: ^^^
<stub> I think it is on the last table, so maybe 10 mins
<SteveA> stub: can we do launchpad read-only when upgrading sometime?
<stub> We can do less frequent updates. We currently can't do launchpad read only because we don't have a read only db mirror available. If people want old data, it is available on the staging server anyway.
<stub> launchpad is back up
<Seveas> with oopses
<Seveas> SteveA, try https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pyxdg/+bug/3697
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugzilla failed: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<Seveas> stub*
<Kinnison> kiko: So one of the packages lacking a Priority contained the string 'zope'
<Kinnison> kiko: but I can find no priority overrides for source packages with that string in them
<Kinnison> in fact, with any string in
<Kinnison> kiko: so that's all very very odd
<Kinnison> kiko: in fact, it was psycopg but no priority overrides for that afaict
<stub> Yay. The bzr I'm building for rollouts is dying on emperor, so stuff never updated.
<stub> $ env PYTHONPATH=~/dists/lib/python bin/bzr pull sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel
<stub> 0 conflicts encountered.
<stub> bzr: ERROR: Channel request for unknown channel 1
<kiko> Kinnison, I think the priority must come from the control file
<stub> Launchpad will be down another 50 mins or so
<sd-tux> hallo,can somebody tell me how can i add gnomemeeting-cvs template to rosetta? or only admins have permission to do this ?
<mdke> yes admins
<mdke> sd-tux, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<mdke> Translation Process point 2
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm chatting with colin now
<sd-tux> mdke: ok, thank you
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<Belutz> when will the launchpad back online?
<lifeless> stub: erk
<lifeless> stub: can I help
<stub> lifeless: Can you speed up tree building ;)
<lifeless> stub: use your rsync recipe
<lifeless> ?
<SteveA> stub: hi
<SteveA> stub: i'm still seeing a 503 in production.  we can use staging for the talk in a pinch
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> stub: question: how do i add core data that needs to end up on production?
<sabdfl> i tried putting it in the patch (with UPDATE and INSERT statements) but there are complications with sampledata
<stub> sabdfl: Stick it in a .sql file in pending and get me to run it sometime. You can't put it in a patch.
<sabdfl> if the patch data makes it into current.sql
<sabdfl> ..
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> the tricky thing is that part of it is an upate to existing data
<stub> lifeless: it should be finished soon :-( I need to redo the rollout.py script to use rsync.
<lifeless> stub: ok
<lifeless> stub: I have nearly done update/switch for cm though, which will make incremental updates in the dc a lot faster
<lifeless> stub: (or for managing the rsync masster copy)
<stub> cool. If it does 'pull --overwrite' on existing branches, removing unknown files and adding branches newly added to the config it could be used instead of rebuilding fresh trees.
<lifeless> stub: right
<lifeless> stub: pqm mails verbose logs
<stub> ta
<lifeless> ... so why did you think it did not ?
<stub> Yay - tree build
<kiko> yay
<stub> lifeless: oh? I see. One patch was empty, and the other patch had the modified files obscured by noise (configs/canonical.com/launchpad/production@ x_Stuart_Bishop_<stuart.bishop@canonical.com>_Tue_Jul__5_13:28:37_2005_9855.0)
<sabdfl> stub: have three patches for you, will chinstrap.paste
<sabdfl> first one
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filev8ONsM.html
<sabdfl> second one
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebLhEJu.html
<sabdfl> and the data entry bits
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileC5eMGd.html
<stub> launchpad back up. Just need to rebuild the librarian now.
<Kinnison> stub: I'm gonna start setting up drescher for publishing the staging archive. Does drescher have database access as lucille?
<sabdfl> stub: how should i massage the last patch to separate data and code?
<spacey> correct that upgrade this morning the icon features (of joined teams) and hackergotchies got lost?
<SteveA> sabdfl: images on person pages are GONE
<SteveA> stub: any idea whether any cherrypicks got "lost", as in got applied to production but never landed in RF ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: it's still in my branch, i think there is an issue with the librarian
<SteveA> sabdfl: it was in production before the rollout
<SteveA> and now it is not
<spacey> that features was really cute
<sabdfl> it's the librarian
<SteveA> that worries me
<sabdfl> http://librarian.launchpad.net/579540/mark.png
<stub> What package needs to be installed when pygettextpo fails to build?
<jamesh> what is the build failure?
<SteveA> stub: librarian problem?
<stub> Ahh... yacc not found
<stub> elmo: ping
<stub> SteveA: Rolling out HEAD required a librarian update. And we are missing launchpad core packages on macaroni (well.. bison is probably all)
<elmo> installed
<stub> elmo: ta
<elmo> also installed python-imaging which is the only  other missing one AFAICS
<SteveA> we need that launchpad meta-package
<jbailey> Is there a friendly changelog on launchpad.net?  It would be nice to know what the updates fix, so I know whether it's worth trying various broken things to see if they're fixed.
<Kinnison> We had a spec for launchpad news page
<Kinnison> but I don't think we've implemented it yet
<SteveA> right
<jbailey> 'k
* sivang wonders if its scheduled for discussion for ubz
<SteveA> yeah, pictures are BACK IN ACTION
<stub> ok librarian is back up. So we are now running HEAD
<lifeless> not currently
<SteveA> sivang: you could help implement it
<Kinnison> yep, my hackergotchi works
<kiko> sivang, can you register a spec on it? I'll help out
<sivang> kiko: ofcourse, wil do
<sivang> SteveA: I'd be interested, yes.
<sivang> kiko: I'll go look for the already exisitng page on the launchapd wiki , I Know there is one
<Kinnison> sivang: LaunchpadWhatsNew
<kiko> rocksnrolling
<jbailey> I worry a bit that a news section isn't quite enough, since it always requires a commitment from the launchpad release managers to ensure that there's a news entry on each update.
<jbailey> Dunno if that's reasonable to cover there, or if it needs to be approached a different way.
<kiko> jbailey, I can make that commitment, though -- is that what you're concerned about?
<Kinnison> jbailey: The idea was that committing a feature to launchpad would require a news entry along with the rest -- enforced by code review
<kiko> hardest question to SteveA gets free lunch
<jbailey> kiko: Yup. =)  I just wasn't sure if the spec was the right place to ask for that.
<jbailey> Since it's a social issue more than a techincal one.
<Kinnison> launchpad presentation time dude
<sivang> jbailey: wouldn't assigning someome to do that and to be in contact with developments (subscribed to -commits) and then publish an new entry?
<sivang> jbailey: would work?
<sabdfl> kiko does a monthly "what happened in launchpad" mail
<sabdfl> we should publish that more widely
<stub> sabdfl: First two db patches are fine. Stick them both in patch-25-49-0.sql unless you have a need for two numbers
<stub> sabdfl: Why do you want to move KarmaCategories into the database? 
<jbailey> sabdfl: I was more thinking something that's JIT to the updates.  Mostly so I can see if bugs have been fixed, or what the crack-of-the-moment features are.
* stub goes to bed
<jbailey> Hmm, subscribing to a calendar seems to be a noop
<sabdfl> jbailey: if we put bug fixing notices in the commits, we could generate that automatically
<sabdfl> when patches are merged to mainline, or rolled out to production
<sabdfl> production would be more interesting, but perhaps trickier to maintain
<smurf> RequestExpired -- A server error occurred
<jbailey> Right.  That's why I wasn't sure if the spec was a good place to ask for it, since it's more of a social request than a technical one.
<Kinnison> elmo: can you install all the launchpad deps on drescher?
<Kinnison> elmo: the rollout stuff says:
<Kinnison> <exceptions.ImportError instance at 0x2aaaad05f710> No module named Crypto.Util.randpool
<Kinnison> dunno what the heck that is, but hey :-)
<sivang> nice
<sivang> trying to add the spec gives me the Oops page :-/
<sivang> spec name was "launchpad-news" and then , just to make sure I wasn't reusing an already existing one I used "launchpad-news2"
<Kinnison> SteveA: mango curry recipe on my blog
<Kinnison> jbailey: ditto
<jbailey> mango curry>
<Kinnison> jbailey: I'm guessing that s/yoghurt/soya-<thing>/ will work to make it vegan
<jbailey> Is it sweet like pinapple curry, or does it add more depth to the flavour?
<jbailey> Kinnison: We have vegan yogurt.  Fabio even had some the other night, he's not dead yet. =)
<Kinnison> jbailey: it's usually slightly sharp
<Kinnison> jbailey: it has a lot of flavour shape
<Kinnison> jbailey: and as long as you don't smush all the mangoes the same, it has nice texture too
<Kinnison> jbailey: I'm tempted to try adding sultanas to it next time
<sivang> sabdfl: are you able to check for spec tracker's error-log ? (see log for my spec registering problem)
<sabdfl> sivang: i don't see any errors in the log from you?
<sabdfl> arghh.. missed stub
<BjornT> sivang: the error was that there already is a spec with the same url.
<Kinnison> sivang: call it launchpad-whatsnew 
<kiko> jbailey, I can probably do weekly reports and then glue them together into a monthly report
<sabdfl> lifeless: "revert" in baz 1.x too?
<lifeless> ah, undo -- filename
<kiko> sivang, tell me about this error -- was the spec registered?
<sivang> Kinnison: after that I changed the name, to launchpad-news2
<sivang> Kinnison: still didn't work
<Kinnison> oh okay
<Kinnison> odd
<kiko> argh
<kiko> I need to learn how to use computers
<kiko> sivang, you were saying?
<lifeless> nah
<sivang> kiko: just a sec
<lifeless> computer, scmuters
<BjornT> sivang, kiko: with the same url, i meant https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadWhatsNew
<kiko> ah
<kiko> right
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/whats-new looks like it
<lifeless> so why do we need the new entry ?
<kiko> we don't
<kiko> I'll approve it for ubz
<sivang> BjornT: ah
<sivang> BjornT: so it should have said "A spec with that hyper link already exists" instead of the error page?
<kiko> it's even approved
<kiko> sivang, yeah, that's right -- I thought a bug was filed on that
<BjornT> sivang: yeah, something like that. every time you get an error page, it's a bug.
<sivang> kiko: let me see if there's a bug on that, if not I will file one
<kiko> cool
<sivang> kiko: k, mpt already filed a  bug about it
<kiko> rock and roll
* Kinnison folds up ready for lunch
<Kinnison> ciao
<smi|e> ciao
<sivang> Kinnison: launch is upstrais right?
<koke> 2nd floor I guess
<uws> Is it on purpose that the main bugs page in malone show CLOSED/fixed bugs as well as OPEN ones?
<uws> +bugs versus +bugs-open
<uws> +bugs seems to be an alias for +bugs-all
<elmo> Kinnison: pyhton-crypto installed
<Kinnison> ta
<Kinnison> elmo: also, can drescher please have the en_GB.UTF-8 locale?
<elmo> why?  you know you can turn the SendEnv crap off right?
<elmo> I don't desperately want to start installing locales per user, in a company this distributed, it's a maintenance nightmare
<lifeless> you could just install them all
<lifeless> ;)
<BjornT> uws: no, fixed bugs shouldn't be shown. i'll try to fix it soon, or first thing tomorrow morning
<Kinnison> elmo: okay
<uws> BjornT: Cool, do you want me to file a bug report? (I guess not)
<BjornT> uws: no, it's not needed. thanks for bringing it up, though.
<ajmitch> getting request expired for motu assignedbugs page again
<sivang> ddaa: hey david :)
<sivang> where can I see the BOF schedule for tomorrow ?
<jbailey> sivang: It's in the /topic of #ubz
<Belutz> when I see my profile page in launchpad, it says "the home page is like a wiki page blabla.." but when i want to create a home page, there's a footnote that says "It is NOT a wiki blabla...", well it's not really important, just make me confuse for a moment
<Kinnison> Belutz: thanks for that. It's a bug if we confuse people like that
<Kinnison> sabdfl: is that your interface?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes. Belutz, good point, i'll fix that
<Belutz> Kinnison, i'm glad i could help
<Kinnison> OMG, my brain says bzr but my fingers keep saying baz
* Kinnison is pining for the bad-old-days
<Belutz> one more question though, hmm i'm applying to be ubuntu members, but, how could i get ubuntu members testimonial when all i did is translating?
<Kinnison> You probably need to find someone who can attest to your translation work
<Kinnison> Someone involved with the projects you've helped to translate?
<Kinnison> E.g. if you helped translate some of the installer, then perhaps Colin Watson?
<Belutz> hmm, i see, i currently still translating the faqguide as i see it's the most important thing at the moment
<Kinnison> Right, so someone from ubuntu-doc is your best bet
<Kinnison> hey mdx
<Kinnison> erm mdz
<Kinnison> mdz: drescher is publishing now
<Kinnison> mdz: this will take some time
<Belutz> Kinnison, thanks for the answer, i'm looking to be the first ubuntu member from Indonesia, i think there's no one from Indonesia yet, afaik
<Kinnison> Belutz: cool. It's nice to hear of the community growing there
<Kinnison> hey handsome
<Kinnison> (I did *NOT* just say that)
<mdke> talking to Belutz eh?
<Belutz> hi mdke :-)
<mdke> hi
<jamesh> the load average on chinstrap is down to 10
<Kinnison> jamesh: really?
* Kinnison had best start converting his other four archives then
<jamesh> mine are finished, so I suppose there is a slot open :)
* Kinnison sets them off in series rather than parallel
<jamesh> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+source/pcmcia-cs/+bug/3547 <- an imported bugzilla bug on staging
<Kinnison> hey again, handsome
* jbailey bats his eyelashes.
* Kinnison grins jbailey 
<Belutz> is uploading a .po file will show up as "Translation Suggestion Approved" ?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || UBZ development summit in progress || Please, use #ubuntu-translators for any question about translations not related directly with Rosetta
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Kinnison> sabdfl: 50G and counting
<Kinnison> elmo: domination phase entered :-)
#launchpad 2005-11-05
<Kinnison> elmo: 76G archive
<kiko> Kinnison, with new gina run or not?
<Kinnison> kiko: that's direct from staging as of now
<elmo> Kinnison: that sounds small?
<kiko> Kinnison, so no new gina run :-(
<Kinnison> elmo: w/h/b i386/amd64/ppc
<Kinnison> elmo: +source
<elmo> Kinnison: hum, ok
<Kinnison> kiko: Erm, dunno, I thought you and stub were in charge of that
<kiko> Kinnison, stub refused to do it because he thought your packages were precious, argh
<lifeless> welcome to the house of fun.
<Kinnison> kiko: my packages?
<kiko> Kinnison, in the database. fun indeed.
<kiko> never mind.
<kiko> we'll just need to redo the run tomorrow :-*
* Kinnison shrugs
<Kinnison> the majority of the pain is getting the files on disk
<Kinnison> changing the packaging metadata isn't too bad
<lifeless> mdz, can yo uvisit, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev and see what it says about 'Your involvement' - after logging in
<lifeless> Kinnison: are we scheduling or something ?
<kiko> Kinnison, but gina takes a long time to run!
<Kinnison> lifeless: I'm not
<Kinnison> kiko: I agree
<Kinnison> kiko: but since I'm not at all sure what you're on about in terms of calling packaging data precious, I'm not sure what I'm meant to do and when/how
<kiko> nuking SPR and BPR and the publishing tables
<kiko> but..
<lifeless> kiko: ah, are *we* shceduling or something ?
<kiko> lifeless, nah, we're relaxing. steve was supposed to add room names, but..
* Kinnison subscribes to some specs
* Kinnison hopes this gets reflected in the schedule for tomorrow
<Kinnison> it should chew up one of my slack periods
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> stub, dude!
<kiko> Kinnison?
<stub> kiko: yo
<Mez|Away> hey stub
<Mez|Away> hows the card game going?
<stub> eh?
<Mez|Away> stub: apologies.... i thought kiko was asking you if you were Kinnison 
<Mez|Away> LP down?
<lifeless> no
<Belutz> is uploading .po file in rosetta is not working at the moment?
<jordi> Belutz: it should, why do you ask?
<zyga_desktop> carlos, ping
<zyga_desktop> carlos, join #ubuntu-desktop once you are around please, I've made some progress with gettext support for desktop files and I'd like to discuss this with you
<jordi> zyga_desktop: for langpacks?!
<jordi> zyga_desktop: that's awesome dude
<zyga_desktop> jordi, yes
<zyga_desktop> jordi, it works today
<jordi> zyga_desktop: how do you do it, in summary?
<zyga_desktop> jordi, I've patched pyxdg and libgnome-desktop, both patches are in malone
<zyga_desktop> jordi, I use, if possible an extra key X-Gettext-Domain to lookup all localized strings
<zyga_desktop> this method takes priority over legacy key[$LOCALE] =value data
<zyga_desktop> I yet need to patch a volume of desktop files to notice the performance problems that many have talked about
<zyga_desktop> anyway I plan to patch gettext to support a proxy for all the .mo files in a lightweight database of some sort if this becomes an issue
<jordi> zyga_desktop: having gnome get those strings from .mo files could be the answer. Do you know why they chose to have them in the .desktop?
<zyga_desktop> jordi, performance
<jordi> nod
<zyga_desktop> jordi, it's easier to read one file instead of reading lots of .mo files
<zyga_desktop> but that point is really moot IMHO
<zyga_desktop> it's better to have a useful design (the one with .mo files) that less efficient now than have a crappy design that is efficient
<zyga_desktop> and besides, proxying will solve any performance issues
<jordi> having all in one file defeats many advantages in the mo format
<zyga_desktop> true
<zyga_desktop> jordi, anyway that's the first step
<zyga_desktop> jordi, it works today and I'd like to get some feedback on this :-)
<zyga_desktop> too bad that UBZ is going on now :)
<jordi> yeah. I'm leavign tomorrow for .ca
<zyga_desktop> mvo could have some ideas about gnome-app-install that is using a horde of desktop files
* zyga_desktop has read the xdg mailing list archive
<zyga_desktop> so now we basically need a gettext proxy to solve the performance issue
<LarstiQ> zyga_desktop: afaik, reading lots of files is a major performance killer for gnome
<zyga_desktop> LarstiQ, that depends on how it's done, it *may* be a performance killer, it does not have to
<zyga_desktop> OTOH: how to remove / upgrade an attachment in malone?
<cprov> morning guys
<BjornT> zyga_desktop: at the moment you can't. feel free to file a bug about it, i'll try to get around implementing it some day.
<matsubara> good morning!
<stub> elmo, Znarl: ping
<Znarl> stub : Pong
<stub> Znarl: Can you tell what is thrashing Asuka's disk?
<Znarl> Hold on, I'll take a look.
<stub> I've been doing a DB restore which normally takes about 1.5 hours for the last three hours now
<stub> It might just be the restore (maybe the production database has changed more than I expected since the last restore I timed, maybe two weeks ago).
<stub> Which is the stuff running as the postgres user
<stub> Or maybe all this new disk is real slloooowww
<Znarl> No, no, the disks are the normal super fast outstanding disks.
<fabbione> hey Znarl 
<Znarl> Hello fabbione 
<fabbione> Znarl: it was a pleasure to meet you in London.. too bad there was not time to talk
<Znarl> fabbione : Thank you, you too.  
<Znarl> Hopefully next time you're in London we can have more time to chat.
<fabbione> Znarl: you can bet on it
<Znarl> stub : It could be the hardware RAID kicked out a disk and it's rebuilding.  I'll find out in a few hours when I can eyeball the machine.
<stub> Znarl: No probs.
<stub> My restore has finished now... cool.
<stub> Hmm.... back to normal load. Must have been me. Might need to get the darling more RAM or something.
<Mez> I'm getting expired stuff on specs
<SteveA> what were you restoring stub?
<stub> SteveA: Staging. Just kicked off a fresh gina run for kiko
* stub packs his laptop up for the flight
<mdz> lifeless:  You are the owner of this team, but not currently an active member.
<lifeless> mdz: interesting.
<lifeless> mdz: you should be by inclusion though right ?
<lifeless> salgado: ping
<salgado> lifeless, pong
<lifeless> salgado: team mmbership - if someone is in a team that is in a team, should they be listed as a member of the latter team ?
<lifeless> salgado: jbailey and I were looking at some permission errors yesterday, and this 'not in the team' thing seems a likely candidate
<salgado> lifeless, right now you're not listed as a member on the team's page, because that page lists only direct members of a team
<lifeless> salgado: ok.
<salgado> but maybe it's a good idea to list indirect members too. I'm not sure
<salgado> lifeless, how can I reproduce the bug you mentioned?
<lifeless> salgado: are you in montreal ?
<salgado> lifeless, not yet. I'm leaving .br tomorrow night
<lifeless> ok
<salgado> today, in fact
<lifeless> uhm, jbailey has a bug
<spiv> lifeless: Btw, I've started implementing SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy -- I expect I'll have the hard part, the SFTP changes, working during the flight.
<lifeless> sweet
<spiv> But now, I need to sleep so I can make that flight :)
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> gnight
<salgado> lifeless, the RocketFuelSetup page mentions a "bzr pull --clobber" command line. would the correct be "bzr pull --overwrite"?
<salgado> I ask because there doesn't seem to be a --clobber option for pull
<lifeless> yes, its changede. I'll fix
<bradb> Hey, I want to get K-lined.
<lifeless> stub ping
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: 
<lifeless> should breezy using devs be using posgreesql 8 or 7.4 ?
<SteveA> either should work
<SteveA> production is 7
<SteveA> currently
<lifeless> yes.
<lifeless> what *should* we be telling them to use ?
<lifeless> the dbsetup instructions are wrong, I need to correct them, and it requires a choice
<SteveA> it is good to have a mix at this point
<SteveA> if stu has imminent plans to upgrade
<lifeless> apt-get install postgresql-plpython
<SteveA> then we should all use 8
<lifeless>  <- does not exist, have to do -7.4 or -8.0
<SteveA> we need to ask stu when he arrives
<bradb> My baz -> bzr conversion bombed out fairly early on with an exception. Should I file it as a bzr bug in malone, or send this error output somewhere else?
<lifeless> ok, I'm not aware specific plans to upgrade.
<lifeless> bradb: give it to me
<bradb> ok
<bradb> lifeless: sent
<bradb> poor, poor chinstrap
<jamesh> SteveA: I noticed that the pg_dump output of postgres 8.0 is a bit different to the equivalent dump from 7.4, which affects generation of sample data
<jamesh> SteveA: which means having a mix of the two versions will lead to merge conflicts when people are updating the sample data
<SteveA> can you put in a pastebin an example of the difference?
<bradb> "bzr branch" and "bzr merge" would seem to be running in ultra-slow motion due to the load on chinstrap.
<jamesh> I don't recall the exact differences (I think they were a combination of whitespace and ordering of some output)
<jamesh> but it meant that regenerating the sample data touched almost every line of the file
<lifeless> bradb: are you running them on chinstrap ?
<bradb> lifeless: yep
<BjornT> ah, true, i noticed that as well. SteveA, it seems that with 8.0, all tables are ordered alphabetical, so it's quite a huge diff. i got more than 1Mb diff for a simple sample data addition
<lifeless> hmm
<jamesh> so I got big conflicts when someone else updated the file
<bradb> lifeless: I've been waiting on "bzr branch" for several minutes already.
<bradb> lifeless: And seen no progress output or output of any kind thus far.
<lifeless> bradb: I need the command line you used too
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad $ bzr branch /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel malone-talks-back-contd
<bradb> 
<lifeless> for the conversion
<bradb> ah, ok
<bradb> how do I scroll back through the scroll buffer in screen?
<lifeless> ctrl-a [, then pgup
<bradb> pgup scrolls my terminal's scroll bar
<lifeless> haha
<lifeless> try arrows then
<bradb> wait, found the magic incantation, i think
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/bradb $ /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import brad.bollenbach@canonical.com brad.bollenbach@canonical.com ../rocketfuel
<lifeless> can you mail me your ~/bzr.log please
<bradb> lifeless: sent.
<lifeless> danke
<LarstiQ> bradb: for scrolling in screen after ctrl-a-[, ctrl-f and ctrl-b are good (as well as hjkl)
<eruin> meh, I wish there were tighter bonds between gnome-i18n and rosetta translators
<eruin> I'm slowly losing track of all the i18n mailing lists, etc I'm following :P
<mpool> hi
<mpool> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+spec/nathansprangers is not a bzr spec
<mpool> can i move it?
<mpool> it should be an ubuntu spec
<lifeless> hahah
<lifeless> ..not yet AFAIK
<lifeless> bug 3727
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3727: Cannot move specs added to a product to a different product or to a distro. Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3727
<mpool> is there a way to mark a spec as closed/invalid?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> erm, not really.
<lifeless> you can say 'obsolete'
<mpool> hm
<mpool> it looks like someone just changed it
<lifeless> yes, I corrected it. But there is no ui, so I filed a bug.
<jamesh> mpool: it can be declined for ubz though
<lifeless> jamesh: that leaves noise in the product though
<lifeless> which is, I think, mpools concern
<kiko> bradb, yo?
<bradb> yo
<kiko> how's it going my man
<bradb> not bad, not bad. how's the bike?
<kiko> not bad!
<kiko> my throat is not so great thouh
<bradb> cool
<bradb> oh
<kiko> bradb, what time did the lappie arrive?
<mpool> if it's really just a typo then there should be a way to delete it
<mpool> i think
<kiko> or was it supposed to?
<bradb> kiko: they said they get deliveries between 11 and 3
<kiko> okay, cool, thanks
<mpool> bradb: where are you?
<lifeless> bradb: where are you?
<mpt> bradb, get your behind down here
<bradb> heh
<kiko> get your behind behind here
<mpt> You're in high demand
<bradb> ok, ok, ok, ok!
* bradb was obeying the wiki schedule
<kiko> I OBEY
<mpt> We're on floor S1
<lifeless> bradb: as if
<mpool> if i can spend 30h flying you can get the metro! :)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> right, i'm on my way
<lifeless> bah 30, you lightweight!
<kiko> hey brenden duderino
<kiko> err
<kiko> bradb disappeared ;)
<highvoltage> hi guys. where can I check for existing bugs in launchpad?
<kiko> highvoltage, what are they bugs on? ubuntu? launchpad?
<thisfred> highvoltage, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs ?
<highvoltage> thanks thisfred, for some reason i mis-looked it.
<highvoltage> i want to translate binutils, but my language isn't there. is there a way i can add it?
<jamesh> highvoltage: what language is it?
<kiko> highvoltage, talk to jordi!
<mpool> is it a known bug that i get an error of unauthenticated user tried to post to a page that requires auth"
<highvoltage> jamesh: Afrikaans
<highvoltage> jordi: I want to translate binutils to Afrikaans, but Launchpad doesn't have it listed under binutils
<salgado> mpool, yes, it is
<jamesh> highvoltage: we have Afrikaans in the system
<jamesh> highvoltage: have you selected Afrikaans as one of the languages you know?
<highvoltage> jamesh: i think so. let me double-check...
<jamesh> highvoltage: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/prefs <- that's the language selection page
<jamesh> highvoltage: iirc, your selected languages are always listed when you look at a translation template in Launchpad
<highvoltage> jamesh: yes, i have
<jamesh> (even if they have no translations at that point)
<highvoltage> jamesh: no, i lied. it's good now :)
<highvoltage> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> no problem
<jsgotangco> its lp getting timeout problems?
<kiko> jsgotangco, yes, more or less continually. we need to work this out this week
<jsgotangco> ah ok thanks kiko, hope montreal is doing good for the lp team =)
<kiko> jsgotangco, it will do! lots of little specs to work on
<highvoltage> how do i insert a <tab> in a web form?
<Mez> ctrl tab or shift tab sometimes works
<kiko> highvoltage, but mostly it doesn't
<highvoltage> gnome seems to take that.
<highvoltage> i'll just insert <tab>. perhaps the po maintainers can fix it
<kiko> highvoltage, uhm
<kiko> highvoltage, what are you doing?
<mpool> highvoltage: paste it?
<highvoltage> ok, i'll try that. perhaps an "insert tab" would be nice in rosetta.
<kiko> highvoltage, read the legend. you're supposed to use [tab] 
<kiko> that's in the left-hand portlet area
<highvoltage> kiko: ah, ok. sorry, launchpad is big, i forget to read all the stuff on the left and right hand side. thanks.
<kiko> highvoltage, it's big and kinda confusingly cluttered. we're working on it.
<highvoltage> kiko: great job, btw. i think it's wonderful how you guys make it fun to contibute.
<highvoltage> thanks for all your help
<lifeless> ddaa: the fix for code is trivial
<lifeless> I'm just reweaving my branch
<mpool> i'd like a mozilla plugin that turns the seleted text into a new bug, then puts the url of that new bug in the clipboard
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> can someone approve an email address for me
<Mez> it seems the ubuntu servers dont like sending email to *@ubuntu.com emails
<kiko> Mez, approve?
<Mez> and I want to be able to use mez@ubuntu.com with sourcecontrol
<SteveA> hmm
<Mez> kiko: confirm sorry
<SteveA> could be -- the mail rules behind the scenes are very complex right now
<SteveA> i'll have a word with elmo
<jsgotangco> that's strange i just requested a po file and it sent confirmation to my ubuntu.com email
<SteveA> Mez: I just checked, and the server launchpad is running on can send email to @ubuntu.com addresses
<SteveA> can you tell me a bit more about what happens?
<Mez> I dont recieve any email
<SteveA> do you receive email from launchpad sent to another address?
<Mez> yes
<Mez> just not the ubuntu.com one
<SteveA> can i try sending you an email?
<Mez> well, I've tried to add it to my emails but it doenst accept
<SteveA> Mez: i just sent you an email.  let me know if you receive it soon.
<rmarronnier> hi ! Im doing some translations for ubuntu packages, and i want to know if those translations can be used by other distributions ?
<kiko> they can!
<kiko> they can be used via upstream -- upstream downloads packages and includes them
<kiko> other distros can also download translations
<rmarronnier> cool ! 
<jamesh> rmarronnier: the details are here: https://launchpad.net/legal
<rmarronnier> thanks jamesh
<jamesh> rmarronnier: i.e. translations done in Rosetta are available under the same terms as the software they are for
<rmarronnier> But in reality do mandriva, xandros, debian etc. use those translations or work on their own ?
<jamesh> rmarronnier: I don't know.  Note that some upstream projects use rosetta for translations, so those distros benefit from Rosetta indirectly when they get new upstream versions of those packages
<sabdfl> stub around?
<kiko> he's on a plane I think sabdfl
<rmarronnier> ok thanks
<mdke> is there an official answer of where the name Rosetta comes from?
<mdke> if not, how about adding one to RosettaFAQ?
<matsubara> Maybe because of the rosetta stone, but I'm guessing
<mdke> well I think it is named after the space probe rosetta
<mdke> which in turn is named after the stone
<mdke> i'm gonna add that to the FAQ anyhows and see if anyone corrects me
<TylerM> which in turn was named after a pre-historic arab sitcom "Rosetta and Rocko"
<mdke> nah it was named after the place it was found
<occy> Does anyone think we could get it where ogg vorbis video can work out of the box with 6.04 ?
<mdke> wrong channel
<occy> heh
<medgno> who should I talk to if I seem to have a messed up launchpad account?
<kiko> me
<kiko> what's up medgno 
<medgno> I can't sign up for a new account with my email address, and trying to do a "forgotten password" thing for my email doesn't work either
<Belutz> hi all
<Belutz> is it normal that the process after uploading .po file would took a long time?
<Belutz> this is the message in the email "On 2005-10-31 05:51+0000 (4 hours 10 minutes ago), you uploaded 941
<Belutz> Indonesian (id) translations" it tooks 4 hours?
<kiko> Belutz, the script is run asynchronously
<kiko> so it's possible
<Belutz> ah i see
<Belutz> thanks kiko :)
<kiko> enjoy!
<medgno> kiko: any suggestions on what to do with my email addy?
<kiko> medgno, when you say "I can't" and "doesn't work" I can only scratch my head. give me more infomration.
<kiko> and information too.
<medgno> email address is medgno at medievalgnome.org. I am unable to get any information from launchpad about my account. Trying to make a new account says one already exists. Doing the 'lost password' thing says that it sent an email, but I have never gotten one.
<jordi> damn, I missed highvoltage
<jamesh> jordi: we fixed his problem
<zyga> the amazing thing about FOSS is that no matter where you are, what time it is, there is someone, somewhere, always, working on improving something... every single moment :-)
<LarstiQ> zyga: that's not particular to FOSS I'm afraid
<zyga> LarstiQ: seesh! you ruined my mood ;-)
<LarstiQ> zyga: aww, I should have followed my heart
<zyga> morning log lovers
<kiko> and goat lovers
<zyga> I was trying to request bugfix in distro
<zyga> and launchpad died
<kiko> it does that sometimes
<kiko> was it already requested?
<zyga> no
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/3743
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3743: gvim.desktop should not be packaged with vim Fix req. for: vim (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3743
<zyga> it was a fresh bug
#launchpad 2005-11-06
<kiko-afk> it's mdz!
<SteveA> mdz: hello
<SteveA> mdz: ping
<carlos> hi dudes!
* carlos is at .ca already
<kiko> heya carlos 
<kiko> how's it going?
<carlos> just arrived to the hotel, I'm going to take a shower and go to the conference rooms
<carlos> kiko, where are the rooms exactly?
<carlos> I only know they are in hte second floor
<sivang> carlos: hey! how was the flight?
<carlos> sivang, fine, after Australia's conference any flight is light ;-)
<sivang> carlos: heheh
<kiko> carlos, they are in S1
<sivang> kiko: aren't you also here? 
<kiko> sivang, me? where?
<sivang> kiko: ah , no
<sivang> kiko: ah sorry, nothing :)
<carlos> kiko, S1 at the second floor or S1 is a floor? (we use 'S1' in Spain for the parking floors, that's why I ask ;-) )
<sivang> carlos: S1 is the floor
<kiko> S1 is a basement
<kiko> a dungeon
<kiko> a carpeted dungeon
<sivang> carlos: only two of the elevators are going there,
<ajmitch> a carpeted dungeon with no natural light, perfect for us
<carlos> ok
<sivang> ajmitch: isn't the spa club next to here?
<ajmitch> yes
<sivang> ajmitch: are we allowed to use it?
<ajmitch> no idea
<carlos> thanks for the info guys!
<ajmitch> possibly
<sivang> ajmitch: we might want to test that :)
<kiko> ajmitch, how are you online?
<ajmitch> kiko: borrowed siretart's spare laptop
<kiko> ajmitch, darn.
<ajmitch> yeah, nothing has shown up
<Mez> ajmitch: shame that you dont have your GPG key anymore
<Mez> ajmitch: if another geek stole it, does your key count as compromised?
<kiko> it does
<LarstiQ> ajmitch: you lost your laptop on the way?
<Mez> LarstiQ, It was stolen
<LarstiQ> eek!
<ajmitch> Mez: yes, I've got to make a new key, revoke the old one, get new one signed, etc
<Mez> *sighs*
<LarstiQ> ajmitch: I'm really sorry to hear that :/
<Mez> I know how much of a PITA that is
<Mez> I would say get it signed while you're here
<Mez> but creating on another persones lappy isnt exactly saf
<Mez> but, I'm sure you're resourceful enough
<ajmitch> clean install of breezy is fine enough
<kiko> Mez, he could create one using a livecd and then copy it somewhere else
<koke> do you log all the launchpad operations?
<kiko> not /really/ but sorta
<koke> I had an idea for my current project at work which could be applied to launchpad too
<koke> I'm working with rubyonrails which also logs al the requests, plus manual logging
<koke> so the interesting point is to search for patterns in the logs and discover how users use the tool
<koke> so if you see there's a pattern repeating a lot of times which need three clicks to do a task
<koke> you can enhance user experience by making this task available at the starting point
<koke> I've seen a bug against launchpad today about having a link to create a new spec just after creating one
<koke> that kind of things
<koke> what do you think
<koke> ?
<sivang> koke: how does that relate to that bug btw?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hello mez
<Mez> steve, I got your email earlier
<Mez> but was that sent from launchpad?
<SteveA> i sent it from the server launchpad runs on, in the same way that launchpad sends is
<SteveA> so, if you're still not receiving mails from launchpad, it means i need to ask stu about it when he arrives tomorrow
<SteveA> rather than ask the sysadmins about it today
<Mez> A new email was sent to 'mez@ubuntu.com' with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you.
<Mez> I'm recieving emails rom launchpad
<SteveA> good
<Mez> but, just not that
<SteveA> then i guess it is fixed
<Mez> they're coming to ubuntu@sourceguru.net
<Mez> but not to mez@ubuntu.com
<Mez> I'm not recieving mails from katie either
<Mez> oh
<Mez> ok
<Mez> IT's now asking me to validte
<Mez> w00
<SteveA> cool
<Mez> though katie's probably a different matter
<Mez> at least now I can set up a proper bzr account
<SteveA> great
<matsubara> good morning!
<sabdfl> moin moin
<lifeless> ola!
<lifeless> how was the rhps ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: awesome
<sabdfl> slut! asshole!
<lifeless> ahhah
<sabdfl> lifeless: some oddness
<sabdfl> i do: bzr merge chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<sabdfl> it says 0 conflicts
<sabdfl> bzr status shows no changes
<sabdfl> that can't be right?
<sabdfl> can it?
<lifeless> why not ?
<lifeless> if nothing new has landed...
<lifeless> does bzr status show a pending merge ?
<sabdfl> this is my converted branch
<sabdfl> no
<lifeless> let me have a look
<sabdfl> my old baz branch was merged up to the latest baz revision
<sabdfl> but there must surely be newer stuff that has landed since
<sabdfl> and the pending branch page is showing a conflict
<sabdfl> so i assume it must have had to do some merging where it generated the diffs
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I'm checking
<lifeless> oh, doh
<lifeless> so, you should rsync down lrocketfuel
<sabdfl> hmmk
<lifeless> rsync -r chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel launchpad-upstream
<sabdfl> what's causing that, lifeless?
<lifeless> bzr merge launchpad-upstream
<lifeless> I'll need to check why you did no get an error with 'merge', but merge does not take rsync urls.
<sabdfl> ok
* lifeless -> food
<Keybuk> jblack: a word ...
<Keybuk> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=from%3A+333+N+Main+St,+Wilkes-Barre,+PA+18702+to%3A+%2B41%C2%B0+15'+57.66%22,+-75%C2%B0+53'+37.56%22+(41.266017,+-75.893767)&f=d&hl=en
<Keybuk> wherever you went with your GPS to get the co-ordinates for this hotel ... it's somewhat closer to your house than I would expect :p
<sabdfl> has the stubmachine landed?
<Mez> sabdfl: could you set backports-promotion spec to not be scheduled... it shouldnt have been scheduled as a startt - it's not really anything other than changing a wiki page to explain things more
<Mez> oh, and I was talking to you before about a test-compile server farm... should I add that as a spec, or wait for TB meeting?
<kiko> welcome
<sivang> sabdfl: re: bugtask assignments, are you terribly opposed to having "reassign" action part of an additional line like the "Request fix", but underneath the branch name ("launchpad (upstream)") ?
<sivang> sabdfl: even if you make the whole line a link, still it seems to be leaving for the user to try and "look for where to click" rather then instructing him
<Mez> can i get a bug from bugzilla imported into Malone?
<kiko> Mez, all of them will be imported soon enough
<Mez> fair enough
<Mez> I just wanted it to be managed in LP
<LarstiQ> kiko: bugzilla will be dropped totally?
<Mez> and is it possible to import bugs from... say, berlios?
<kiko> LarstiQ, it will be made read-only, yes.
<kiko> Mez, I think the better alternative there is to add watches and sync them in
<Mez> kiko: how?
<kiko> Mez, well, you can add watches today -- we just don't sync in comments (only the status)
<Mez> kiko: but i need a bug already filed dont i?
<kiko> in bugzilla? yes.
<Mez> how do i sync it in thoguh?
<kiko> if you add a bug watch, it will be done automatically.
<Mez> where do i add it?
<kiko> look for "#  Link To Other Bugtracker  "
<Mez> kiko: I dont see the link anywhere
<kiko> Mez, in the top right of the bug page.
<Mez> I only have "report a bug"
<sabdfl> sivang: i'm terribly opposed to anything which makes that one-line-per-task into more than one line, in 1024x768
<sabdfl> kiko: watch syncing is not yet automatic
<sabdfl> lifeless: feeling ok?
<kiko> sabdfl, watch syncing for bugzilla? sure it is.
<kiko> if you meant bringing bugs in from bugzilla, then yes
<bradb> jbailey: fabbione is looking for you
<lifeless> sabdfl: below average for sure
<lifeless> just spend 20 mins on the loo
<Mithrandir> I think one should get brownie points^W^Wkarma for writing specs.
<Mez> I think we should get karma for eating the muffins
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs = b0rked
<Mez> can someone please fix?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've looked at that review
<Kinnison> I always have problems using the form: assert cond, msg
<Kinnison> It always seems to treat it successful
<Kinnison> SteveA: it's possible I've always been unlucky of course
<Kinnison> SteveA: the sqlvalues thing I'm happy to do
<Kinnison> SteveA: I emphasise 'assert' in order to make it clear that the user shouldn't be expecting to catch exceptions indicating a precondition failure.
<Kinnison> SteveA: If I correct the english where noted, use sqlvalues and get the two-arg asserts done, do I have r=stevea?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> Kinnison: 
<Kinnison> cool, thanks
<koke> who is developing the specs part?
<kiko> koke, mostly sabdfl 
<koke> is there any chance to have https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3765 before the conference ends?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3765: We need new spec notification Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3765
<kiko> perhaps
<koke> nice bot :)
* Kinnison goes to look for specs to review
<kiko> Kinnison, you'd do well to trigger a gina run.
<Kinnison> okay, I'm on it
<Kinnison> kiko: powering up!
<kiko> goodie goodie gumdrops
<Kinnison> kiko: surging forwards!
<hypn0> what is launchpad, have i got some free webspace :-/
<SteveA> hypn0: take a look at https://launchpad.net
<SteveA> you can register for an account, and tell people who you are on there
<SteveA> then, take a look at the bug tracker, spec tracker, translations and all that stuff
<hypn0> oh so its for developers
<hypn0> i registered already
<hypn0> i'm sure it said i got a homepage/wiki or something :-)
<hypn0> i logged out and in again, and seemed to have lost it :-D
<Kinnison> sabdfl: people will use "Pending Approval" for pending-review today
<sabdfl> cool enough
<kiko> Kinnison, it's fine, because it should be almost the same, anyway
<Kinnison> sabdfl: So we should probably review all we can from those and then set them back to draft, or to pending-review if we get that onto production
#launchpad 2006-10-30
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> jamesh / lifeless / spiv, are any of you able to help me get Launchpad running again? (I mailed my problems to launchpad@)
<jamesh> mpt: I just replied to your email
<jamesh> a few minutes ago
<mpt> oh, thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69193 in malone "E-mail command syntax should be less accidentally triggerable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69193
<mpt> stub, staging is down
<stub> k
<stub> Looks like it is rebuilding at the moment
<stub> I wonder if I have enough diskspace to do the production duplicate to a seperate database and then switch?
<yama> any launchpad admins around?
<indu> kiko: r u there, I am waiting for your mail, I want to register our distro in the launchpad site
<yama> I tried to migrate my launchpad account using the instructions at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge . Launchpad forced me onto a different name than what I first entered, and I've lost all of my karma.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69204 in launchpad "Large crash reports take too long to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69204
<mpt> yama, try stub :-)
<yama> mpt: stub? what's that?
<mpt> indu, kiko is almost certainly asleep and has just forgotten to set an away message -- try in 10 hours or so
<mpt> yama, he's a Launchpad admin
<stub> You can change your name from your /person/whatever page (/person/whatever/+edit I think), and your karma will come back tomorrow.
<stub> (Assuming the merge went as expected)
<yama> stub: I made the mistake of trying to change my name by creating a new account and trying to merge my old account into it :(
<yama> Most things came back but I've lost my karma. Hopefully it'll return as you say.
<yama> stub: is there a policy on names which are taken but not used? It sucks when someone active in the Ubuntu community such as myself can't pick the name he wants because someone is cybersquatting on it.
<stub> No policy that I'm aware of
<yama> stub: so I can't ask to have a name reclaimed for me? It looks like it's not being used
<stub> What is the name?
<yama> stub: 'sridhar' (which is my first name)
<yama> my current name is 'lordyama'
<yama> which could be construed by some as inappropriate (if you know what that name means)
<yama> I'd prefer not to use it
<yama> it didn't bother me too much in the past, but I;m very active in Ubuntu now and I'd like a good name
<stub> yama: sridhar is now free
<yama> wow, that was quick :)
<yama> stub: thank you :)
<yama> stub: does that affect my Ubuntu Member e-mail alias as well? I'd like it to.
<jamesh> I wonder if there is a site somewhere that tells people to send their shipping address to the launchpad-users list?
<stu1> yama: I'm not sure of the status of that. If your email address isn't launchpadname@ubuntu.com in 24 hours, open a support request as you need elmo to fix it.
<yama> thanks stu1 
<mpt> Cybersquatting on Launchpad names!
<mpt> Whatever next
<Burgundavia> kiko: you aren't still up are you?
<Burgundavia> https://help.launchpad.net/BlueprintSpecTimeline#preview
<mpt> That's not help...
<mpt> oh, because you can't access the Launchpad dev wiki
<mpt> of course
<Burgundavia> no, I cannot
<Burgundavia> LP needs to open source, pure and simple
<Burgundavia> there is no longer a sane reason to keep it closed source
<jamesh> spiv: got time for a quick review?
<yama> mpt: maybe I was a little harsh using the term 'cybersquatting', but the problem with name availability will only increase
<jamesh> spiv: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filexh9Axd.html <- this is to get LP to use the twistd script from our internal copy of twisted
<jamesh> (to get things working on edgy)
<yama> freenode deals with this by allowing nicks which haven't been used in a while to be claimed by someone else
<jamesh> yama: well, surely you can't expect that your first name is globally unique ...
<yama> launchpad has no such policy, AFAICT
<mpt> That couldn't possibly work with Launchpad
<mpt> as long as the previous person had done anything (reported any bugs, made any translations, etc)
<yama> jamesh: of course it isn't unique, but if someone is sitting on a name but has done nothing with it, I think it should be revocable
<jamesh> yama: stub wouldn't have changed the name of the other "sridhar" if it was owned by an active Launchpad user
<yama> and that's how it should be :)
<jamesh> (in this case, the account was automatically created when importing data from somewhere)
<yama> yes, I noticed that. That's one reason why I made the request
<indu> mpt: are you one of the launchpad admin
<indu> i want to register our debian based distribution in the launchpad website
<spiv> jamesh: I'll take a look
<indu> can i get any help for this 
<jamesh> spiv: thanks.  It'd be good to get this in before too many more developers upgrade to edgy ...
<spiv> jamesh: already I'm liking the tidying up of the portforward tap...
<jamesh> spiv: well, having one less place dealing with starting daemons is good ..
<spiv> Definitely.  It was one of those little irritations that was sufficiently little I never got around to tidying it up to use the new stuff, so I'm very happy you took this opportunity to clean up my old mess :)
<spiv> Using sys.executable is a good idea too.
<jamesh> yep.  One less obstacle to upgrading to Python 2.5 :)
<spiv> I wonder if runlaunchpad.py should be using tachandler.
<spiv> But anyway, an enthusiastic r=spiv from me!
<jamesh> cheers.
<mpt> indu, no.
<lifeless> indu: hi. I think you need to chat with SteveA or kiko about that
<Burgundavia> is there a way to be part of team but not receive the bug mail for that team?
<mpt> Burgundavia, you could make a subteam, "NameOfTeam members who like being spammed" :-)
<Burgundavia> mpt: ugh
<Burgundavia> mpt: I want a "do-not-spam-me" button
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> I think there's a bug report about that, one moment
<mpt> bug 44542
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44542 in launchpad "Request: add a "Holiday mode" to temporaily turn off email sending" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44542
<mpt> Not quite what you want, I guess
<Burgundavia> sort of
<Burgundavia> we can simply change to a  "I do not want to receive mail"
<carlos> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69223 in blueprint "No obvious way to unregister attendance at a meeting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69224 in blueprint "Date/time fields are blank when altering meeting attendance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69224
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.  thanks for fixing the twistd problem in the launchpad tree.  do we still have a problem with the cgi module?
<SteveA> mpt: morning.  how long are you around for today?
<mpt> SteveA, another hour or two
<mpt> Who's Jeff Greene, and why is he rejecting Launchpad bugs?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I haven't merged a fix for that yet
<jamesh> SteveA: there is also some test failures in pygpgme, but I can't commit to that branch
<SteveA> lifeless is around now
<SteveA> so, you can get the pygpgme tests committed with lifeless's help
<SteveA> mpt: I'll need some more context about that
<SteveA> jamesh: do you know of a workaround for the cgi stuff?
<jamesh> lifeless: would you be able to pull or merge changes from /code/jamesh/pygpggme/devel to /code/rocketfuel/pygpgme/devel?  It disables a few tests that give different results on dapper and edgy
<lifeless> jamesh: sure. The reason you cant commit is, IIRC, that there is no test suite hooked up into the PQM setup for it
<lifeless> I'll check that sortly
<SteveA> BjornT: morning.  Are you using edgy or dapper on your own machine?
<SteveA> mpt: why do you ask about Jeff Greene and launchpad bugs?
<jamesh> SteveA: this seems to be the upstream fix: http://svn.zope.org/Zope3/branches/3.2/src/zope/publisher/http.py?rev=70593&r1=67212&r2=70593
<BjornT> SteveA: morning. i'm using dapper currently.
<jamesh> i.e. add an optional arg to the HTTPInputStream.readline() method and ignore the value
<SteveA> jamesh: a one-liner?
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> who can commit to the zope in RF?
<BjornT> i can
<jamesh> it sounds like zope wasn't the only package that didn't know that readline() had an optional argument
<SteveA> BjornT: would you commit that change please?
<BjornT> SteveA: sure.
<SteveA> thanks.  please announce on the mailing list when pqm has merged it.
<SteveA> so people know to update their zopes
<BjornT> ok
<jamesh> for the file-like objects that implement the optional argument for readline(), there is disagreement over what the default value should be ...
<jamesh> the normal file object and cStringIO use -1
<jamesh> StringIO uses None
<jamesh> StringIO does the wrong thing if you pass -1, and cStringIO raises TypeError if you pass None
<SteveA> hmm... the default should be "don't supply the arg"
<SteveA> maybe python needs an "unsupplied" token
<mpt> SteveA, because of bug 68754
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68754 in launchpad "Missing sort by number of subscribers option" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68754
<mpt> I didn't quibble because I agreed with everything he said, but still, it was a bit odd :-)
<SteveA> mpt: you misrepresented the situation when you said "Who's Jeff Greene, and why is he rejecting Launchpad bugs?
<SteveA> "
<SteveA> he has closed one bug
<SteveA> and you can find out that he's a member of the ubuntu bug squad
<SteveA> BjornT: can anyone reject any bug in launchpad?
<mpt> It's a common figure of speech
<mpt> but you're right, I should have looked at his team memberships
<SteveA> If you'd said "why did he reject a launchpad bug" then I would have had a different impression of the situation.
<SteveA> instead of thinking "someone closed a bug", I thought "maybe there is a situation of mass inappropriate bug-closing going on"
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, anyone can reject any bug
<mpt> It's interesting that many people can change Status but not Importance
<mpt> But I guess Importance is much more likely to be exaggerated than Status is to be misrepresented
<SteveA> I suppose so.
<jamesh> mpt: you want members of the public to be able to reopen incorrectly closed bugs too
<jamesh> especially since closed bugs won't show up on default bug listings, so simply leaving a comment might get missed
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> mpt: are you expecting to have a phone meeting this morning?
<mpt> SteveA, it was going to be only last week, right?
<SteveA> that's what I thought too
<mpt> (and it's nearly an hour later now anyway)
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> although we're also still waiting for some CSS from him, yes?
<jamesh> mpt: https://staging.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/929 <- an example of the new word breaking
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Fix committed]  
<SteveA> hmm... it's actually almost time, relative to british time
<SteveA> now that we're in winter time TZs for europe, usual concepts of meeting times will have changed all round
<jamesh> the politicians are considering another daylight savings trial here
<SteveA> jamesh: I find it weird that it breaks on a +
<SteveA> rather than on a path segment of the URL
<SteveA> but maybe that's better
<SteveA> because then it's more obvious that the URL must continue
<jamesh> SteveA: it is adding word breaks every 7 to 15 characters, preferably after a non-alphanumeric character
<SteveA> I see the <wbr /> in the source
<SteveA> nice
<SteveA> mpt: I'll call usman later today
<mpt> ok
<indu> SteveA: Hi
<indu> SteveA: I am from India wokring for one of the Indian version of Linux, which is debian based
<indu> SteveA: and now I want to register our distro in http://launchpad.net/distros
<indu> SteveA: I already talked about this to kiko, and was waiting for his mail, but due to some reason he was not able to mail me. 
<indu> SteveA: So can you please help me in this case
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69234 in rosetta "Some pages rendering unusually on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69234
<ddaa> SteveA: poolie: spiv: jamesh: _thumper_: lifeless: meeting in 35 mins
<_thumper_> ddaa: I'm off now until the start of December
<_thumper_> only on-line as a side effect :)
<ddaa> I saw you online, so  I thought you may as well attend. But thanks for reminding me that you are technically away :)
<indu> SteveA: are you there?
<mpt> SteveA, in case you're not subscribed to rosetta-users@: I replied to Muhammet's message about the Internet Explorer display problem
<SteveA> indu: hi.  please wait for kiko to reply.
<SteveA> ddaa: ok
<SteveA> thanks mpt 
<ddaa> BjornT: duh, it looks like the stuff about "M being special" in partial-copy was wrong
<ddaa> it appears that a A (copy) change always has an implied M (possibly no-op) change associated. For example for keyword expansions. There are also cases where there are genuine changes simultaneous with a file copy, but they do not appear in explicitly as a M if there is already a A for the node.
<ddaa> SteveA: it looks like silva and python are only one bugfix away
<SteveA> ddaa: that's great
<SteveA> is the meeting in 5 mins?
<BjornT> ddaa: so when you copy a file, you always get an A, never M, right?
<ddaa> BjornT: when you copy a node (be it a file or directory) you always get a A for the copied node, and never a simultaneous M (it appears). If one of the decendent nodes was modified during the copy it does get a M, but it does not have an explicit A.
<ddaa> SteveA: yes
<ddaa> I'd still love to cram rename support in before getting python in production, but I guess it's acceptable to do a first import without it, and redo it from scratch when we have rename support.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69253 in launchpad "Development focus should be displayed in a classier way" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69253
* carlos -> bank
<carlos> see you in an hour or so
<seb128> carlos: ping about rosetta and the list of translators for a package (pong when you are back from the bank)
<SteveA> BjornT: thanks for sending the message.
<SteveA> BjornT: note that when you send a message that requires attention from people, make the subject line noticeable so that they won't ignore it as an ongoing discussion
<SteveA> I just did this for your message
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah. i thought that the thread subject was good enough, though.
<SteveA> in general, if it contains an  re: ..., people who didn't read the original carefully will ignore it
<SteveA> in this case, I expect most people to assume it's more discussion of the issue, rather than a notice that it's resolved, and a clear instruction of what they have to do
<SteveA> so, you're using dapper.  I think that's interesting and useful, as we're still running dapper on pqm and in production.
<SteveA> do you think you'll stay using dapper, or you'll change to edgy?
<BjornT> SteveA: well, i can't think of a reason for switching to edgy at the moment, so i guess i could stick with dapper.
<SteveA> it's up to you.  I think it's useful, so that you can easily work on issues we may see in production or PQM that can't be reproduced on edgy.
<SteveA> personally, I like the new speed and nicer fonts :-)
<BjornT> since i don't run gnome or anything like that, edgy doesn't really bring anything extra for me :)
<jamesh> BjornT: it has Python 2.5 :)
<lifeless> review meeting in 0 minutes
<lifeless> SteveA: nicer fonts ?
<SteveA> jamesh: all the more reason for bjorn not to use it.
<SteveA> lifeless: yes please
<jamesh> SteveA: Python 2.4 is still the default
<SteveA> lifeless: I'm waiting for the review meeting, but I also want to get a late late breakfast
<lifeless> I'm just grabbing the agenda
<lifeless> == roll call==
<spiv> I want to get a late dinner, for that matter...
<lifeless> it will be fast, as per usual
<spiv> I'm present.
<BjornT> i'm here
<jamesh> me
<lifeless>  * next meeting
<lifeless> I'd like to move this to 1000UTC to adjust for .au daylight savings
<lifeless> all in disfavour indicate that
<spiv> i.e. one hour earlier?
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> again, I'm indifferent
<lifeless> I thought you were james :)
<jamesh> lifeless: I can be both.
<BjornT> 1000 UTC is fine with me. next week i'll be at uds, though, and won't attend.
<lifeless> me too
<spiv> Fine with me.
<lifeless> next week, spiv - can you run the meeting ?
<spiv> Sure.
<lifeless> and for allhands, it is cancelled.
<lifeless>  * queue status
<lifeless> meep!
<lifeless> 22 items in the queue
<jamesh> I didn't get round to allocating reviews on friday
<jamesh> and it grew over the weekend
<SteveA> I asked jamesh not to allocate the reviews on friday
<SteveA> in order for him to focus on some other urgent stuff
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> I figured it was only the weekend
<lifeless> friday is the regular rush day for reviews
<lifeless> for some reason folk try to get things done on friday
<lifeless> the items all look reasonable in size though
<lifeless> I dont expect a problem, I am allocating them now
<lifeless> kiko: you have an item that is 9 days unreviewed. Please let me know whether it will get done or if I should reassign it.
<SteveA> lifeless: better email about that
<lifeless> BjornT: jamesh: you both have a 6(adjusted to 4) days old review - is there any time issue at the moment ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm part way through mine.  Will send it out later.
<BjornT> lifeless: i'm also part way through. i'm quite busy with other stuff atm, so i guess my reviews have suffered a bit.
<SteveA> now that BjornT has a lot of malone work going on
<SteveA> we should look at add someone to the review team
<BjornT> lifeless: it'd probably be good to try to get salgado, and maybe some other people (like kiko and steve) to do some reviews. i will be quite busy this week.
<SteveA> lifeless: can we talk about this later (tomorrow morning perhaps)
<lifeless> reviews are quite time consuming.
<SteveA> (tomorrow morning your time)
<lifeless> SteveA: yes please. Tomorrow morning I'm at Aikido, how about tomorrow night.
<lifeless> (my time - tomorrow morning your time)
<SteveA> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> BjornT: salgado has flagged himself as unavailable due to 1.0 workload.
<lifeless>  * whitespace cleanup
<lifeless> jamesh: did you raise this ?
<BjornT> lifeless: well, i could do the same, but i don't since i don't think it's fair to the other reviewers. we are all busy at the moment, i think.
<jamesh> lifeless: yep.  People agreed to it, and I'm meant to add a note to the LP hacking FAQ (haven't done so just yet though)
<lifeless> BjornT: I agree.
<lifeless> jamesh: excellent.
<SteveA> lifeless: I think with salgado, it was temporary to do with shipit urgent work
<lifeless> SteveA: hes still marked busy on the wiki page.
<spiv> Someone should ping salgado about his unavailable flag, perhaps he's forgotten about it?
<lifeless> any other business ?
<SteveA> I think unavailable flags should have an expiry date
<SteveA> a review can renew it if necessary
<spiv> SteveA: +1
<lifeless> SteveA: thats reasonable. I'll ping salgado now
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> thnks for coming, go get you food
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69279 in soyuz "New distroreleases need all pockets created from day 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69279
<SteveA> kiko, stub: http://slashdot.org/articles/06/10/30/0329258.shtml
<SteveA> spreading content among different host names may well speed up perceived webpage performance
<SteveA> so, we should investigate having one or more separate hosts for graphics and JS and CSS stuff
<SteveA> and making the main template get them from these various hosts
<SteveA> for example, make graphics, JS and CSS available from hosts called resourcesN.launchpad.net
<jamesh> the HTTP spec gives a maximum number of connections the browser should make to the server, which is why the multiple host idea can speed things up
<SteveA> and make the main template use resources1.launchpad.net for the small JS, resources2.launchpad.net for the large mochikit library, resources3.launchpad.net for the CSS etc.
<jamesh> although in this case it might mean more SSL negotiations
<SteveA> jamesh: yes.  I was talking about this in a launchpad meeting several weeks ago
<SteveA> perhaps not more ssl negotiations... if the IP address is the same
<SteveA> don't know about that, though
<stub> We already use two domains (launchpad.net for some bits, librarian.launchpad.net for uploadable images).
<SteveA> that doesn't have an effect on most page loads
<SteveA> which don't involve the librarian
<SteveA> I'm most concerned about the large JS library, and our CSS and standard page images
<stub> With the wildcard A record on production, we could just do style_css.resources.launchpad.net, mockikit_js.resources.launchpad.net
<stub> ie. Make everything under /@@/foo.bar available as foo_bar.resources.lauchpad.net/foo.bar
<stub> Then it is just a case of selecting what resources should be retrieved from their own domain.
<stub> and changing the URLs in the templates
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> I think we can do pretty well with resources1 - resourcesN (say 4 or 5)
<SteveA> and hard-code where the things in the main template come from
* ddaa -> lunch
<jamesh> stub: looking at the article SteveA mentioned, that would probably do more harm than good, since the connection for style_css.resources.launchpad.net wouldn't be used to access mochikit_js.resources.launchpad.net
<jamesh> stub: the idea is to spready things evenly over a maximum of 4 hostnames
<stub> Reading the article is cheating
<jamesh> so you can take advantage of keepalives plus multiple connections
<SteveA> so, 4 elements per hostname
<SteveA> per page
<jamesh> "4 elements per hostname"?
<SteveA> as a first step, let's sort out with the sysadmins to have resources1 -> resources4 available
<SteveA> jamesh: I think it says that a browser will make at most 4 symaltaneous requests to a given server hostname
<jamesh> SteveA: nope.  It says 2 connections per hostname, and that browsers generally handle a maximum of 8 connections total
<jamesh> SteveA: that's where the 4 hostnames maximum comes from
<carlos> seb128: pong
<SteveA> ah, okay
<jordi> danilos: OI
<danilos> jordi: heya
<jordi> danilos: so, is nplurals=3? :)
<danilos> jordi: yeah, I think so, but with one case being ==0, not <0 (as far as I understood the guy)
<jordi> 0 items:  There is no term for zero in Ojibwe.  In most cases, this
<jordi> would be applied with a negative, for instance the negated form of
<jordi> "there are items".
<jordi> I don't know what to understand there
<jordi> so it'd be 0, 1, and the rest?
<indu> kiko; hi kiko, r u there?
<SteveA> stub: I guess resources1 - resources4 will need to go via pound as usual, to cope with app servers going down, as usual
<SteveA> stub: would you work out what we need to do, and RT it?
<danilos> jordi: yeah
<danilos> jordi: want to prepare SQL update statement for that? ;)
<indu> kiko: kiko, r u back to work today or not yet
<danilos> jordi: the "applied with a negative", he probably meant negative of "there are items", i.e. "there are NO items"
<seb128> carlos: still around?
<stub> SteveA: rt 19090
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<SteveA> then, I guess we'll need 4 config items in launchpad.conf
<SteveA> for 4 resource servers
<SteveA> so that these can be used in the main template for different resources
<SteveA> perhaps some page template syntax too, to select them
<SteveA> would be simpler just to hack the main template :-/
<carlos> seb128: yes
<indu> SteveA, kiko has come or not?
<indu> sorry to disturb
<SteveA> indu: I don't know.  I'm in the netherlands, and he's in brasil.
<kiko> hello
<kiko> what's up.
<indu> kiko; hi, i am waiting for you
<indu> kiko: actually i was waiitng for your mail
<kiko> indu, hi.
<kiko> I emailed you a while back
<indu> kiko; oh, ok. I will check it
<jordi> kiko: hey man
<kiko> jordi, oy old man
<jordi> if I am old, what are you?!!
<indu> kiko: but i din't receive any mail from you yet!
<kiko> jordi, @#@!@!!$#$
<kiko> cprov, did you ping elmo about the change?
<jordi> kiko: hopefully you can kick my ass next time on a bike. :)
<jordi> kiko: and dude, get some fscking rss
<kiko> jordi, dude, it's getting harder not to..
<cprov> kiko: sorry, but what change are you talking about ?
<kiko> cprov, the header for b-f-n.
<indu> kiko: have u sent to indraveni@yahoo.co.in mail id?
<kiko> let me see.
<cprov> kiko: I think so, maybe not elmo, but lp & infinity, let me check ...
<kiko> Date: Thu, 19 Oct 2006 15:35:18 -0300
<kiko> To: Indraveni <indraveni@yahoo.co.in>
<kiko> indu, ^^^
<indu> kiko: but i dint receive :-(
<kiko> indu, I can resend it.
<cprov> kiko: oops, only IRC, will send an email
<indu> kiko: ya plz do it
<kiko> cprov, say that we will be waiting for complaints and if not we can flick the switch again on friday.
<kiko> indu, resent.
<indu> kiko: thankyou, i will check
<cprov> kiko: yup, thanks for reminding me
<stub> It's beer o'clock. Later!
<indu> kiko: yeah I received your mail
<kiko> indu, good.
<kiko> stub, one sec!
<kiko> stub, did you see my desperate plea for fixing people-merging and pofiletranslator?
<stub> kiko: You mean some of them cherry picks on LaunchpadProductionStatus?
<kiko> stub, no, no
<kiko> stub, remember your POFileTranslator patch?
<kiko> that caches who translated a pofile and what they last did?
<stub> oh - yeah. It got punted to me last week.
<kiko> stub, well the problem is it misses the merge stuff
<stub> So people merge just needs to be updated to cope with the new table. ok.
<kiko> yep
<stub> Nothing difficult - I can land that as trivial tomorrow.
<kiko> stub, hmmm, I will probably need to merge it in and land it with the UI fixes
<kiko> well that's easier for me anyway
<stub> ok. I'll give you a branch.
<kiko> stub, thanks a million
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> spiv, around?
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<salgado> kiko, pon
<salgado> g
<kiko> salgado, want me to investigate that mirror for you?
<SteveA> staging is being very slow
<salgado> kiko, I do, but not right now... can I ping you later?
<kiko> ok.
<indu> kiko: hi, i sent the details to your mail
<kiko> indu, and I replied.
<indu> kiko: oops .. ok :-)
<indu> kiko; thankyou, I wil check all the features and let you know
<indu> many thanks Kiko
<kiko> okay
<indu> kiko: ok bye, I am leaving
* Nafallo ska starta om till ny krna
<kiko> sarskrivet!
<ddaa> jordi: you may have noticed that there's a brand new import of e-d-s online
<carlos> jamesh: Do you know the cause of https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file6Qjbqf.html ?
<SteveA> BjornT: ping, question about bug pages
<SteveA> carlos: was that from a PQM request you sent in?
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> BjornT: I'm doing some work on replacing the pop-up person chooser with a simple ajaxy thing
<SteveA> and I noticed that for bugs with multiple targets, the fields use exactly the same ids in the HTML element names
<SteveA> I guess this is a bug in any case, because there's supposed to be at most one element with a given id in a document
<SteveA> is it easy to fix, or is it something I should work around instead?
<BjornT> SteveA: right, that bug was introduced when the inline-editing was implemented. i guess it could be quite trivially fixed by using a form prefix, which would be the name of the bug target.
<SteveA> is it a known bug, or should I file one?
<BjornT> hmm, it might not be that trivial, since it's not a LaunchpadFormView, and it's quite complex.
<BjornT> i think there is a bug for it already, let me check.
<matsubara-lunch> Bug 59113
<Ubug2> Malone bug 59113 in launchpad "Person chooser doesn't enter text into the field" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59113
<matsubara-lunch> BjornT, SteveA: that one maybe ^?
<BjornT> SteveA: seems like it isn't filed, i was thinking of another bug regarding non-unique ids.
<BjornT> matsubara-lunch: it looks like that is caused by having non-unique ids, yes. it's not specific to the person field, though, all the fields in the bugtask edit form have non-unique ids if there are more than one bugtask.
<SteveA> that's what I'm talking about
<SteveA> and yes, it isn't just person fields, but target fields too
<SteveA> BjornT: can I assign it to you to fix it?
<SteveA> BjornT: just did  :-)
<SteveA> tell me if it's a problem
<BjornT> SteveA: i'd prefer if someone else could do it. but i guess i could do it... it will be after i've finished my 1.0 tasks, though.
<SteveA> this is a blocker for one of my 1.0 responsibilities
<SteveA> could you add to the bug a sketch of how to do it?
<BjornT> SteveA: i see. it *should* be quite quick for me to fix it, so how about if i try to fix it tomorrow, and if it turns out it would take too long, i'll sketch out the solution and problems in the bug?
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<ddaa> BjornT: I'm about to start fixing the design bug in cscvs/partial-copy I mentioned earlier today
<ddaa> BjornT: how would you like to have it? I'm thinking of inserting a partial-copy-part-three between partial-copy-part-two and partial-copy
<ddaa> BjornT: but maybe you'd prefer a cscvs/svn-copy-modify _after_ cscvs/partial-copy?
<ddaa> It's likely to translate mostly into deleted code and changed tests.
<BjornT> ddaa: what's the advantage of having it before partial-copy?
<ddaa> it reflect that partial-copy is not complete without the fix. I won't land partial-copy without it.
<ddaa> also, it affects the documentation I'll be adding to partial-copy when you have replied to the last email.
<BjornT> ddaa: i think i'd prefer having it after partial-copy, so that it's easy to see the end result. but do you think the diff will differ much depending on if you do it after or before partial-copy? if it will be more or less the same, then doing it before partial-copy should be fine.
<ddaa> since the stuff I have written on friday is factually incorrect
<BjornT> ddaa: if it will be mostly deleted code and changed tests as you said, i don't care what you do. do what you think is best.
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> mh... nevermind...
* ddaa is confused
<ddaa> should definitely be after
<ddaa> this multi-branches reviews are confusing me hard :(
<ddaa> sorry for the distraction
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69345 in soyuz "Timeout in +builds page when "Needs building" is selected" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69345
<kiko> Newly reported, not assigned:
<kiko> http://launchpad.net/bugs/6154
<kiko> matsubara, typo in bug #.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6154 in xfce4-terminal "xfce4-terminal: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released]  
<matsubara> kiko: fixed, thanks
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<kiko> SteveA, pong.
<SteveA> kiko: call?
<kiko> SteveA, let me just finish jordi's letter? or perhaps we can write it during the call so yes.
<kiko> SteveA, you call the office?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69363 in malone "Personal bug list as iCal file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69363
<matsubara> carlos, danilo[food] : any plan to support ".ts" Translation source files as per bug 68959?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68959 in pkgbinarymangler "Should handle Qt/KDE '.ts' Translation Source files in addition to '.po'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68959
<carlos> matsubara: there is no concrete plans on it
<carlos> yet
<carlos> but we have our infrastructure ready to add support for it
<matsubara> carlos: ok, I'll confirm and wishlist it then.
<carlos> thanks
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> i always get an error on the launchpad when i try to make a team called "ubuntu-bs" - it doesn't exist but i can't make it
<derekS> does launchpad include a feature to create rss feeds for ubuntu packages that are updated? (like the ubuntu-changes list but via rss)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67424 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "linux-restricted modules not installed from Alternate Install CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69056 in Ubuntu "PCMCIA WLAN-Card not supported with Edgy, worked fine with Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69056
<lifeless> morning
<ddaa> lifeless: helo
<lifeless> hola
<ctrlsoft> 'evening lifeless, ddaa 
<Ng> how easy is it to get support for tracking a given upstream bug system into launchpad? is it even something that is wanted for small or even project specific ones?
<kiko> Ng, well, we don't have a lot of resources, but we're interested -- file bugs!
<lifeless> Ng: are you the submitter of the gnats wishlist item ?
<kiko> it's not too hard if it's got XML rendering
<Ng> lifeless: nope, I'm just interested in one bug being tracked in upstream's small bug system (using trac) and wondering if that's a good thing or not ;)
<lifeless> tracing trac bugs would be good, there are a lot of trac using projects nowadays
<kiko> +1
<salgado> kiko, I have a 6 lines patch to fix bug 54791. can you review it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54791 in launchpad "The mirror prober should check a few files from each mirror in paralel instead of a lot of files from a single mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54791
<kiko> mebbe
<salgado> (it's nearly impossible to write proper tests for the change, unless I refactor the whole thing)
<salgado> kiko, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filevS2jtI.html
<kiko> salgado, I can't review that.
<salgado> kiko, of course you can. it's almost trivial
<lifeless> ahha
<lifeless> kiko: btw, we had a flood of review requests on the weekend, so I've had to give you and steve both requests.
<lifeless> kiko: this is me nagging you on irc as per your wiki page note.
<kiko> I am overloaded
<kiko> but ok
<lifeless> please do what you can, and any you cant do just move up to the rejected-reviews section
<ddaa> reviews are like the tide
<ddaa> when you see it going away, it only means that you're going to get really wet, unless you run away fast
<salgado> hey kiko. I just noticed you got two of my branches on your queue, and both of them are /really/ small (200 lines in total). maybe you can do them today?
<kiko> mmmm
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!!
<kiko> carlos, laters
<ddaa> hey lifeless, care to assign cscvs/svn-copy-modify to a reviewer? It's part of the cscvs/partial-copy package, that's why I'm asking for early assigment.
<ddaa> lifeless: ^ oops, forgot about your irc nick highlighting.
<kiko> matsubara, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41954 still relevant?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41954 in rosetta "/rosetta/imports/ page timing out" [Medium,Confirmed]  
* matsubara checks
#launchpad 2006-10-31
<jamesh> lifeless: could you assign "jamesh/launchpad/FormLayout" to someone other than me for review?
<lifeless> happily
<lifeless> I was a bit gung ho yesterday.
<jamesh> lifeless: I updated the formatting of the pending-reviews page a little.  What do you think?
<lifeless> what colour is bjorn/launchpad/malone-release-management-2 ?
<jamesh> conflicted
<lifeless> it looks green to me
<jamesh> orange
<jamesh> a dark orange
<lifeless> oh ;)
<jamesh> well, I'm not using red vs. green to convey information, so it isn't all bad :)
<lifeless> exactly
<lifeless> tbh I cant tell any difference except the text colour
<lifeless> hmm, could you do a couple of tweaks at some point
<lifeless> I'd like a table showing reviewer against branches aggregated by status
<lifeless> in fact, (branches, lines)
<lifeless> i.e.
<lifeless> x   needs-review   needs-reply  merge-conditional
<lifeless> me  2, 4203      1, 1001    0, 0
<lifeless> you
<lifeless> bjornt
<lifeless> etc
<jamesh> good idea
<lifeless> I basically do this in my head to assign reviews, it would be easier if I didn't have to :)
<jamesh> there is also a summary of the conflicts at the top of the diffs now too
<lifeless> nice
<lifeless> another thing
<lifeless> within a section, could you sort by branchname, then by age-in-state ?
<lifeless> my intent is that this that will group all of bjorns branches together, with the oldest-in-this-state at the top
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> actually
<lifeless> for needs-review, I'd like 'reviewer, age-in-state-decreasing'
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> 'reviewer, age-in-state-decreasing, branchname'
<lifeless> and for the others 
<lifeless> 'branchname, age-in-state-decreasing'
<lifeless> that is, for each section there is a target audience, lets tune it a little for their needs.
<lifeless> reviewers need to know what to review in the needs-review section, for the other sections its the branch owner that needs to see where it is up to
<mruiz> hello. I need to change a bug summary that I reported
<jamesh> mruiz: there is an (edit) link on the box around the bug summary
<mruiz> ;-)
<mruiz> thank you jamesh
* Nafallo ska sova, gnatt
<Nafallo> gnight
<lifeless> jamesh: these requests are obviously not urgent, just when you have idle cycles
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<stub> jamesh: I'm updating production to run product-release-finder with '-q' - it seems to be going fine and we don't need the noise.
<jamesh> stub: okay.
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> carlos: there is a fixed bzr-pqm package available
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, I saw your email. Thank you!
<SteveA> morning
<mpt> hi SteveA, did you get any joy from Usman on sending us graphics?
<stub> carlos: I can't cherry pick that Rosetta patch - it has a conflict with sampledata.sql, at looking at it makes me believe it depends on a previously committed database patch.
<carlos> you mean 2322 ?
<carlos> you can cherry pick the other revision, I think it just changes sampledata. Let me check
<carlos> stub: It's r4189
<stub> Does it contain a database patch?
<carlos> It only has sampledata changes (required by bug #2322) and updated tests, so it should not be a problem cherrypicking it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2322 in rosetta "Truncated plural forms" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2322
<carlos> stub: no, it just update some cached values
<stub> ok
<carlos> stub: the cherry pick you were trying is the one with a database patch
<carlos> but it's just removing one field so no data migration is required
<stub> I can't cherry pick that then as it will involve downtime
<stub> Well.. I might... I'll have a closer look
<carlos> ok
<stub> carlos: Will soyuz care about pofile.pluralforms being dropped?
<malcc> Soyuz has no clue what pofile.pluralforms is
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> as far as I knw
<carlos> know
<carlos> they only use TranslationImportQueue
<stub> carlos: And will the existing Launchpad code blow up if I drop that column while running the current production code?
<carlos> stub: yes, it might blow up
<carlos> there are a couple of pages that use it
<carlos> let me check the patch to be able to give you a better answer
<stub> blow up as in give an oops or blow up as in corrupt data?
<carlos> malcc: stub means buildd trees
<carlos> stub: oops
<stub> That should be ok then - it will only be maybe a 30 second window
<carlos> stub: the only that could break a lot is poimport script (is the one updating that field), but it will just try again later
<jordi> kiko-zzz, SteveA: the draft is very good; I wouldn't change a comma
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> carlos: good morning.  I want to ask you about adding 1.0 page help to pages.
<jordi> morning steve
<SteveA> hi jordi
<SteveA> malcc: goedemorgen.  I want to ask you also about adding 1.0 page help to pages in soyuz.
<jordi> carlos: now we need the magic for the silva group ownership change
<SteveA> mpt: goedemorgen.
<malcc> SteveA: Hmm, yes, sorry, that's slipped through the cracks as of yet
<malcc> SteveA: Can you point me to the instructions? I'll get it done today
<lifeless> SteveA: hola
<SteveA> excellent.  thanks.
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> Kia ora, SteveA 
<SteveA> "I'll be your dawg"
<SteveA> mpt: would you point malcc in the appropriate direction for doing launchpad page help?
<SteveA> I can't find your email on the subject in my inbox for some reason
<SteveA> then, my email isn't filed all that well...
<SteveA> lifeless: dag
<SteveA> lifeless: do you have a SIP phone kinda thing?
<SteveA> I just got a decent SIP account, and I'm keen to try it
<lifeless> SteveA: I have the canonical one, but still get shite quality
<lifeless> or skype
<SteveA> odd -- SIP should be P2P once it is set up
<SteveA> can we give SIP a quick try, and if that sucks, go for skype?
<mpt> SteveA, ok, I'll find it
<lifeless> its 2130
<lifeless> I'd rather just do what works right now
<lifeless> and play more another time
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> SteveA, did you see my question of a couple of hours ago? (I.e., did you get any good news from Usman about sending us stuff?)
<lifeless> SteveA: ringing you on skype
<mpt> malcc, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-October/011971.html
<SteveA> mpt: no, I saw no questions from you.  please ask me in a few minutes after I finish with lifeless on skype.
<malcc> mpt: Thanks
<mpt> ddaa, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69459 in malone "Notification about binary->source filing is a run-on sentence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69459
<ddaa> mpt: pong
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, I'm being slacker on adding help...
<ddaa> stub: ping, what was the "branch graph storage" item in your activity report from yesterday
<carlos> SteveA: I will try to start adding 3-5 every day
<carlos> and ask danilo to do the same
<mpt> ddaa, I have some code sitting on my machine, and I'd like to host it in Bazaar on Launchpad
<mpt> I've registered a product for it
<ddaa> what kind of code (which project) is it?
<ddaa> ah
<mpt> It's Python code
<mpt> The closest thing I can find to what I want to do is "Register Bazaar Branch", but that seems to be assuming the branch is already hosted somewhere
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/bazaar
<ddaa> does this help?
<mpt> a-ha
<mpt> so some of those instructions are on the wrong page
<mpt> Specifically, the "To created a hosted branch," section
<mpt> -d
<ddaa> actually...
<ddaa> we decided to change the terminology in London
<ddaa> hosted branches will be called "upload branches"
<ddaa> mpt: but, I guess the upload branch documentation should be somewhere more visible yes
<ddaa> go ahead and move the stuff around. I guess you should make it a separate page template to duplicate the documentation on the front page (until 1.0) and to also display it somewhere near branch registration.
<mpt> Well, coincidentally, I've been working on that page today
<mpt> and just bunged it all in the help slot
<mpt> but some of it should go in other pages
<stub> ddaa: A structure for representing a graph in the database that is fast to answer queries like 'What are all the descendants of this revision' and 'What are all the ancestors of this revision'
<stub> I think it is going to work but is still experimental
<ddaa> stub: can you tell me more? I think it's related to complete-branch-revision
<ddaa> specifically, does this have any effect on complete-branch-revision? This change is a prerequisite for a lot of nice improvements of branches support. Should it be held back until we see the result of your experiment?
<stub> Branch visualization was discussed in Singapore and it became apparent that these were the sorts of queries we needed to answer in the web UI. 
<ddaa> "it became apparent"?
* ddaa boggles
<stub> I don't see any change from what is currently being stored in the database - just that certain questions can be answered quickly in a single query rather than, in some cases, several thousand queries
<ddaa> the complete-branch-revision spec is a proposal from lifeless to make this sort of query fast
<ddaa> without using graph storage
<stub> I think that is the one that would involve huge tables
<stub> The mechanism I'm experimenting with should have similar storage requirements to what we already have
<ddaa> only one row for each revision present in the history of each branch... that should only require a few millions rows :)
<ddaa> that's great
<ddaa> what I'm concerned about, is whether we should hold back on complete-branch-revision until we know the outcome of your experiment?
<lifeless> night all
<ddaa> since it's prereq for a number of useful things (bug status update, review system, branch heat, navigation improvement)
<stub> ddaa: What was the timeline for that? I should have some answers before allhands.
<ddaa> oh, that's plenty early enough
<ddaa> the timeline for that is "in some indefinite future, until somebody decide we really need it now"
<ddaa> likely in 2007
<stub> I thought it was 'when tim gets it done', which means not before he gets back to work in december
<ddaa> right
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<ddaa> though "in some indefinite future, until it's urgent" has been the timeline for about everything in lanuchpad-bazaar so far. I do not want to get too optimistic with the arrival of tim.
<SteveA> stub: I'd like a voice call with you today
<stub> SteveA: now?
<stub> I hope to be heading out in a couple of hours
<SteveA> can be now
<SteveA> skype, pots or sip?
<stub> sip is fine
<stub> if you connect
<jamesh> ddaa: hi.  Did you want to talk about spec-branch?
<ddaa> oh, right.
<ddaa> Sorry, it slipped my mind.
<jamesh> don't worry.  I was out for a bit
<ddaa> let's take that to #launchpad-meeting
<jamesh> okay
<carlos> danilos: hi
<danilos> hey carlos
<BjornT> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> BjornT: on a call...
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. i'll put the fix for bug 59113 in your review queue. the diff is at https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filegerovb.html
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59113 in launchpad "Person chooser doesn't enter text into the field" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59113
<SteveA> BjornT: okay, I'll review that shortly.
<SteveA> BjornT: reviewed
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<SteveA> did you land in RF any help text for the pages you're involved with?
<salgado> hello SteveA
<salgado> no, not yet. I have a branch for that here, but I didn't write any help text. :(
<LarstiQ> moin
<SteveA> salgado: please write a few pages each day
<malcc> I was hoping to find some examples. Am I searching wrong, or is there only one template with page help (malone-index.pt)?
<salgado> SteveA, will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69488 in launchpad "Mirror prober gives 502 errors for a given mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69488
<SteveA> malcc: there is just that one page
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> goededag kiko
<kiko> SteveA, I'm a bit distressed by this bug 52583..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52583 in launchpad "Query string crashes launchpad.net root url" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52583
<SteveA> why is that?
<SteveA> and, why is a low priority bug in progress?
<SteveA> should its priority be raised?
<kiko> SteveA, because I don't want oopses, in particular ones that any user can cause by entering a URL in his browser.
<kiko> it's low priority because I'm the only one distressed by it :)
<SteveA> I would defer it until after allhands
<SteveA> I think the true fix requires changes upstream
<SteveA> and a temporary fix should be applied in jamesh's URL branch
* ddaa grows terrified as he realise the state of disrepair of the svn support code is cscvs
<ddaa> this stuff is truly spit-and-string
<salgado> SteveA, I'm having some problems when adding a help text to one specific page. do you have some time to help me?
<kiko> ddaa, keep cool
<kiko> it works
<SteveA> salgado: I can take a look.
<salgado> SteveA, you can easily reproduce it: just add "<p metal:fill-slot="help">foo</p>" under the "<div tal:condition="mirrors_by_country">" of distribution-mirrors.pt
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> salgado: what would you want to add it there?
<salgado> I thought it could be because the 2col main template didn't have the help slot, but changing it to the normal main_template doesn't work
<SteveA> salgado: what would you want to add it there?
<salgado> SteveA, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileJAvKVy.html
<SteveA> the help slot in malone-index.pt goes immediately above the </body>
<SteveA> did you try that?
<salgado> yeah, that works
<salgado> weird
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> use the same markup as in malone-index.pt
<ddaa> kiko: if you look at https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests, you'll see that it pretty much does not work. And what does seem to do so for no good reason...
<SteveA> you have:
<SteveA>     <p metal:fill-slot="help">
<SteveA> malone-index.pt has
<SteveA>     <div metal:fill-slot="help">
<SteveA>       <p>
<SteveA> 
<salgado> SteveA, on mpt's email he said to not use the <div> when we have a single paragraph
<SteveA> does it look okay in the rendered page?
<salgado> SteveA, also, I'd like to show the help text only if mirrors_by_country is not empty; that's why I added it under that tal:condition
<salgado> (I did the same on another template and it worked just fine)
<SteveA> that doens't make sens
<SteveA> e
<SteveA> this help text is on every page, all the time
<SteveA> if you want to do conditional help text, you need to do a tal:condition inside the help text itself
<SteveA> but, I'm concerned that you want to show help text only sometimes
<SteveA> we should provide help text all the time
<SteveA> so, I say, use more words to explain the different conditions, but keep the code simple
<salgado> okay
<salgado> is there a config variable that I can change somewhere, so that I can see the help text?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> there will be a page you see it on when stuart and I get the beta server running
<SteveA> and also a page to look over all the help text on one page
<salgado> ah, okay
<LarstiQ> hi jelmer, flacoste 
<flacoste> hi LarstiQ!
<jelmer> hi LarstiQ, flacoste
* LarstiQ grins
<LarstiQ> hey mdz
<mdz> morning
<SteveA> that would be the jetlag then
<malcc> Should we be dynamic in page help text?
<SteveA> no
<malcc> Ok
<SteveA> keep it straightforward
<SteveA> and use more words if you need to describe different cases
<SteveA> we can look at being dynamic etc. later on once it is in production
<SteveA> flacoste: hi
<flacoste> SteveA: hi!
<SteveA> flacoste: today, I'm reminding everyone about adding 1.0 help text to their templates.
<SteveA> the faq about it so far is:
<SteveA>  - how do I do it?
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, will land some later
<SteveA>     answer, see mpt's email and malone-index.pt.  add a div or <p> immediately before the </body> tag
<SteveA>  - should I make it dynamic?
<flacoste> i already discussed my questions with mpt last thursday
<SteveA>     answer, no, don't make it dynamic.  use more words if you need to explain things that can change.
<SteveA>  - can I see it on a page
<SteveA>    answer, no, not yet.  you will be able to when stuart and I get the 1.0 beta server running
<salgado> SteveA, so, the tal:condition inside the metal:fill-slot="help" you suggested earlier is not allowed?
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<SteveA> I think it would be more confusing than helpful at this stage
<ddaa> kiko: pouet
<kiko> ddaa, est-ce que vous etes un marin?
<ddaa> give or take an accent
<kiko> good answer
<kiko> I need help with 4 checkin messages
<kiko> can I privmsg you>
<ddaa> non, je n'ai pas un chapeau  ponpon
<LarstiQ> ddaa: pouet.net?
<ddaa> kiko: as you wish
<ddaa> LarstiQ: this is not me
<LarstiQ> it is me though
<kiko> well, I'm happy you two cleared that up! 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69513 in launchpad-bazaar "cscvs blows on svn:externals" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69513
<ddaa> LarstiQ: ha, I knew this domain name was familiar
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69517 in launchpad-bazaar "cscvs blows on svn file names that must be uri-encoded" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69517
* ddaa -> shops
<flacoste> kiko-fud: ping
<flacoste> anyone reading this? i think FreeNode is going crazy over here
<SteveA> flacoste: hello
<flacoste> SteveA: hello again, i have your DVDs on my desk :-)
<ddaa> hey, I've got an interesting communication problem here
<flacoste> SteveA: do you want to know their titles now or do you prefer to have surprise?
<SteveA> I like surprises
<flacoste> then a surprise it will be
<ddaa> some guy sent me an email at the end of june asking information how to implement arab language support for texmacs (my previous job was working on this software), since he appears to be doing a thesis on this subject
<ddaa> and he just sent me another mail saying that he did not make progress and that the main author did not help him... apparently he has not produced a patch so far...
<ddaa> I would like to have suggestions on non-sociopathic ways of saying "until you've got a patch your worthless, and anyway I'm really not interesting in this software anymore, so leave me alone".
<SteveA> I'd say "it sounds like it's a difficult task.  I'm sorry that I can't help you, but I don't work on this software anymore."
<ddaa> not too bad... I would like to find a way to convey the notion that asking broad and difficult questions and not trying to actually do stuff with the code is considered quite rude...
<SteveA> why?
<ddaa> education?
<ddaa> this kind of people can be a real drain, they need to understand that they need to JFDsomething to get any serious attention.
<kiko-fud> yessss
<kiko> flacoste, what's up?
<SteveA> ddaa: why are they a real drain?
<SteveA> maybe they're a drain on you because you let them be, by thinking of trying to educate them?
<ddaa> They can be a drain when you spend the time to research and answer their questions, and then get nothing in return.
<flacoste> kiko: have time to review my SQL migration script... and maybe try it out on staging?
<kiko> flacoste, I don't have write access to staging
<kiko> and I am not a good pick for reviews as I have reports to write :-(
<ddaa> I certainly do not want to discourage this kind of effort, but there seems to be a cultural disconnect at work.
<SteveA> flacoste: I'm currently using staging for some urgent stuff
<kiko> ddaa, you shouldn't worry so much about such things
<ddaa> well... I'm on a rather good day, so I'm trying not be a sociopath today....
<SteveA> ddaa: it will drive you to consume coffee and cigarettes, and have high blood pressure
<kiko> yes
<kiko> these in turn have been linked to high mortality rates
<kiko> but who am I kidding?
<flacoste> SteveA: would you have the time for the review and executing the script on staging once your urgent matter is taken care of?
<ddaa> well... I guess, I'm just going to be sociopath, since that seems to be considered acceptable behaviour under the circumstances.
<SteveA> flacoste: probably not.  it is late here
<flacoste> ok, i'll try to find somebody else
<SteveA> ddaa: I disagree
<SteveA> ddaa: I think my proposed email was polite and gets the job done.
<ddaa> yeah, I was a bit tongue in cheek
<SteveA> it doesn't work on irc
<ddaa> I'm using the same general tone you suggested, but being a bit more verbose, and suggesting to post a patch to the developers mailing list that implements some visible results to earn credibility.
<ddaa> since it seems that this guys does not get how the code-for-attention trade works...
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<SteveA> ddaa: it's like if someone asks you for money on the street.  you can choose to give them money.  you can choose to ignore them.  you can choose to tell them how they should ask for money in a different way that you think is better.
<SteveA> personally, I go for the "shit or get off the pot" policy -- either give them money or ignore them and move along.
<kiko> you mean GET A JOB
<ddaa> I see. If I follow this metaphor, this would be a guy that comes from a country when it's customary to give money to new people in town, so they can get settled and become productive members of society. I think it's helpful to explain that in this country, things work differently and you have to get a job first.
<ddaa> but maybe it's just hopeless...
<ddaa> anyway, the email is written and sent, now I'm replying to BjornT's review comments :)
<ddaa> "hey! didn't you read the code, it's clearly spelled out! Unless the expression does not miss the optional argument, the required elements will not be removed from the missing list. Crystal clear!"
<SteveA> ddaa: /win 5
<ddaa> SteveA: ?
<SteveA> you win 5
<ddaa> Cool. Can I have a beer and pizza with that?
<SteveA> ddaa: yes
<SteveA> ddaa: so, I have a bzr question.  how do I get a diff that represents the changes on the last 3 revisions of a branch I'm working on
<SteveA> ?
<ddaa> bzr diff -r-3
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> assuming the working tree is pristine
<ddaa> otherwise it's "bzr diff -r-3..-1"
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> give or take one fence post
<SteveA> ok
<lotusleaf> SteveA: if someone asks me for change I say "Change comes from within"
<SteveA> I like that.  Although, personally I use a trouser pocket.
<ddaa> LaunchBag?
<kiko> what is the matter with you people?
<flacoste> salgado: ping
<salgado> flacoste, pong
<flacoste> salgado: do you have time for a quick review, it's not even 30 lines
<salgado> flacoste, sure
<salgado> let me just finish a review I'm doing for BjornT. is that okay, flacoste?
<flacoste> salgado: it's a new data migration script for the support tracker workflow
<flacoste> real simple SQL
<ddaa> hey, can a few people here try "svn ls svn://svn.debian.org/d-i/trunk/installer" and tell me if the get something from the server?
<ddaa> same thing with "svn ls https://forgesvn1.novell.com/svn/flaim/trunk"
<flacoste> salgado: np
<salgado> ddaa, connection refused in the first case
<salgado> and a request failed on the second
<flacoste> ddaa: svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.debian.org': Connection refused 
<ddaa> okay... so it's probably not something with me
* ddaa -> dinner
<flacoste> ddaa: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/flaim/trunk'
<flacoste> svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/flaim/trunk': could not connect to server (https://forgesvn1.novell.com)
<salgado> flacoste, actually, it may need stub's stamp since it's only SQL, no?
<flacoste> salgado: once you're done with BjornT's review, you can take a look at https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file5LYLIq.html
<salgado> I can review it, but I guess he'll run it only after reviewing
<flacoste> salgado: it is, ok, so i'll send the diff to him Cc: the review list
<robey> i'm having another UI-confusion issue
<robey> can anyone tell me how to change the status of a bug to "confirmed"?
<salgado> robey, click on a row on the "Affects" column
<salgado> that sounds quite confusing. even more confusing than the UI, actually
<robey> salgado: it's red text but not clickable
<salgado> robey, what page are you looking at?
<robey> (assuming you mean the "Unconfirmed" cell)
<robey> https://launchpad.net/products/paramiko/+bug/68410
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68410 in paramiko "Install on Mac OS X fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<salgado> robey, you have to click on the "Affects" column. it won't work if you click on another colum. :/
<robey> salgado: AHA!  that's it, thanks
<robey> all along i was assuming that went back to paramiko's project page, since the link is called "paramiko"
<robey> should i file a bug against launchpad for that ui?  i'm not gonna be the last person flumoxed there :)
<salgado> I'm pretty sure we already have a bug for it. that's a well known issue, unfortunately. :/
<salgado> matsubara will find the bug number for us quickly. :)
<matsubara> bug 1095
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
<salgado> there's also bug 44041
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44041 in malone "Only the leftmost section of the yellow "Affects/Status/Severity/Assigned To" status bar is clickable" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44041
<salgado> robey, ^
<robey> salgado: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69563 in rosetta "We need a view to review just translations from a concrete translator" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69563
<flacoste> am i the only getting disconnected here?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> ddaa: morning
<ddaa> morning down there
<lifeless> how's things ?
<ddaa> I discovered svn_oo.RevisionRangeParser
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> is that good or bad ?
<ddaa> terrible
<ddaa> removed the stuff that was copy-pasted from the cvs code and completely non-functional
<ddaa> put "raise NotImplementedError" in place
<ddaa> also discovered how the cscvs command line just plain does not support svn
<ddaa> and how import just did not handle svn import right, at all...
<ddaa> you'll see branches about all those issues in PendingReviews :)
<ddaa> Going pretty well otherwise. Started a bunch of imports to gain confidence in the new code, already had to squash a few bugs, but I think it's right now.
<lifeless> speaking of branches, are those 3 I asked about doing a test run ?
<ddaa> you have an email about them
<lifeless> sweet
<ddaa> I need your help to fix cscvs to handle the squid branches
<ddaa> opensync appears to work alright with the new cscvs code
<ddaa> should be in production soon after I gained enough confidence in the new code to roll it out to production
<lifeless> cool
<ddaa> lifeless: I'd really like if we could have a session one day where you explain to me how the cvs changeset logic works, and what it's supposed to do...
<ddaa> everytime I try to figure it out, by brain melts down
* ddaa -> bed
<SteveA> flacoste: ping
<SteveA> flacoste: ping
<SteveA> hmm, slightly more pingage than I'd intended there
<flacoste> SteveA: pong
<lifeless> jamesh: the product release finder should probably be taught how to get .sig files
<lifeless> jamesh: what do you think ?
<lifeless> jamesh: also, what o you think about having prf run every [say]  5 minutes, but only probe for releases on each series once a day. That would let series that have their details filled in get checked 'quickly' from a user perspective.
<lifeless> i'm thinking something where we note that we checked URL + PATTERN on TIME, then if a series changes the pattern, or url, or is new, it gets checked promptly.
#launchpad 2006-11-01
<tritium> Hi.  The email address my ubuntu.com forwards to is being canceled.  How can I change where it is forwarded?  Thanks in advance.
<tritium> I understand it's supposed to be my preferred email address.  This, however, is set to my @ubuntu.com address, yet is somehow being forwarded to my @purdue.edu address.
<LarstiQ> can you still get email at that address?
<tritium> Which?  purdue.edu?  Not for much longer, no.
<tritium> It's due to be canceled.
<tritium> I'll try changing my preferred email, and then sending a test message.
<LarstiQ> sounds sensible
<LarstiQ> tritium: not for much longer implies yes to me btw ;P
<tritium> LarstiQ: yes until Nov. 20th
<tritium> Okay, sorry for the bother.  It appears that changing it worked.
<tritium> Thanks for your help.
<LarstiQ> pleased to be of help for bouncing ideas off :)
<tritium> :)
<jamesh> tritium: don't set your preferred email address to your @ubuntu.com address
<jsgotangco> itll just make a loop yeah
<tritium> jamesh: For some odd reason, it was working.  It's been set that way for over a year.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69616 in malone "Trailing whitespace fails when searching by bug number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69616
<joejaxx> Hello All
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<joejaxx> mpt: Hello
<joejaxx> are you involved in LP?
<mpt> joejaxx, yes
<joejaxx> mpt: i was wondering about how i can have a distro more involved with LP
<joejaxx> it is not right now
<lifeless> what distro ?
<joejaxx> Fluxbuntu
<lifeless> what does it focus on ? [I'm just curious] 
<joejaxx> lightweightness
<joejaxx> running on a vast range of computers older and newer
<lifeless> a bit like xubuntu ?
<joejaxx> nope
<joejaxx> a lot different
<mpt> joejaxx, talk with kiko or SteveA when they're awake
<joejaxx> mpt: alright i will thanks
<joejaxx> lifeless: /win 22
<joejaxx> bah
<joejaxx> i very much dislike when i do that
<mpt> [07:28]  <SteveA> ddaa: /win 5
<mpt> Seems to be a common problem :-)
<joejaxx> mpt: haha :)
<mpt> This must be some secret IRC game I don't know about
<joejaxx> mpt: :P
<mpt> lifeless, are you able to kick staging?
<lifeless> nah, its too far away. I can kick my laptop though
<lifeless> seriously, isn't this its usual db update window ?
<jamesh> can you kick it when it is on your lap?
<lifeless> jamesh: I can
<lifeless> jamesh: what did you think of my prf suggestions from this morning ?
<jamesh> mpt: the normal update window may be one hour different to last week now, due to DST
<jamesh> lifeless: would probably be useful, but I don't know how much effort is worth expending on it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69628 in malone "Need to advertise "OR"/"|" operator for searches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69628
<mpt> jamesh, I didn't know there was a normal update window. Is it written anywhere?
<jamesh> mpt: there is a cron job to restore the staging db from a dump of production each day, and update the code
<jamesh> mpt: it isn't an instantaneous process
<mpt> And it's at 1800 UTC?
<jamesh> mpt: stub would be able to tell you the exact time
<tarkus> huhu
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm adding a new reviewer to the team, what do I need to do to the pending-reviews page - the obvious? or does your script need updating too ?
<stub> mpt: Staging updates kick in as soon as the production backups have completed. Which tests to be about 1:00 1:30 London time. The staging update process then currently takes around 3 hours. I can fix this so it only takes a few minutes - I'll try and get this done tomorrow but feel free to nag me if I forget.
<mpt> ok, thanks stub
<jamesh> lifeless: just add a new section for them and make sure there is a "## reviewer: nickname" comment below the heading
<lifeless> jamesh: done that, [the obvious thing ;)]  - thanks.
<jamesh> lifeless: well, that's it then.
<lifeless> jamesh: sweet, thanks.
<jamesh> hrmm.  getting timeouts trying to view the pending-reviews page :(
<mpt> jamesh, you're a GPG expert, right? :-)
<lifeless> mpt: together we should be able to help
<mpt> On any commit I get "can't connect to `/home/mpt/.gnome2/seahorse-.../S.gpg-agent': Connection refused"
<mpt> I googled for this message last night and found several people asking about it, but no solutions
<mpt> Just before the passphrase alert I get that error, and just after the passphrase alert I get the same but "connect failed"
<lifeless> so, you appear to be trying touse gpg2 with an agent
<lifeless> do you have the agent process running ?
<mpt> ps aux shows two copies of ssh-agent running, and nothing else mentioning "agent"
<lifeless> what about gpg ?
<mpt> Nothing gpg-related running
<joejaxx> ^/win 21
<joejaxx> bah
<mpt> heh
<joejaxx> :(
<mpt> Perhaps if the phrase "/win" is included *anywhere* other than the beginning of what you're typing, whatever client that is should beep at you and make you type Enter once more to confirm it
<lifeless> mpt: and is there a file in /home/mpt/.gnome2/seah*/ ?
<lifeless> with a name of S.gpg-agent ?
<mpt> lifeless, yes
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> do lsof | grep S.gpg-agent
<mpt> That gives no output
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I think you have two problems, one that no agent is running, and two that there is a stale socket for the agent.
<lifeless> its possible these are related.
<lifeless> to start with, please rename that file to S.gpg-agent.old
<mpt> done
<lifeless> now, as I know nothing about how the agent is started etc, I'm going to suggest you try man -k gpg-agent
<lifeless> and/or try a gpg operation
<lifeless> and/or logout and in again
<mpt> ok
<mpt> After logging out and logging in, I get the same two errors
<mpt> S.gpg-agent.old is srw-------, in case that's relevant
* mpt doesn't remember what s stands for
<lifeless> socket
<lifeless> ok, did it create a new S.gpg-agent ?
<mpt> No.
<lifeless> try running gpg-agent
<lifeless> and then doing an operation in another window
<mpt> gpg-agent: command not found
<mpt> pother
<lifeless> dpkg -L gpg2-agent, or whatever the package is called, will list the files
<mpt> Ah, so I should have gnupg-agent installed?
<mpt> "This package contains the agent program gpg-agent..."
<mpt> Chalk up another oddness to the Edgy upgrade
<lifeless> well, you are configured to use it for some reason
<jamesh> mpt: does seahorse have any preferences about agent usage?
<mpt> "The 'seahorse-daemon' program has been started. This program is necessary in order to cache passphrases."
<mpt> and now it works
<mpt> Thanks lifeless, and jamesh 
<Fujitsu> Anybody noticed a lack of *.ubuntu.com and launchpad.net?
<mpt> worksforme
<Fujitsu> I've got a couple of others in #ubuntu-motu that also cannot see any of them.
<mpt> I tested launchpad.net, wiki.ubuntu.com, and help.ubuntu.com
<mpt> The latter two I hadn't visited in the past day
<Fujitsu> Seems some can access it, and others can't :/
<jamesh> Fujitsu: I can't get through either
<jamesh> Fujitsu: but can from other places I have shell accounts
<Fujitsu> The US seems to be fine, Australia not so...
<jamesh> Fujitsu: which ISP are you with?
<Fujitsu> Optus.
<Fujitsu> StevenK is with Exetel, he also has issues, so it's not just ISP-related.
<jamesh> I'm with iiNet, and traceroute shows a few optus hops on the way
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia is in Canada, having the same issue...
<Fujitsu> A couple of US servers also having problems, but not many.
<jamesh> so, is there any other non Canonical servers these people can't reach?
<Spads> Has anyone noticed a pattern?
<Fujitsu> <Burgundavia> telecity.net is having issues for me as well
<Fujitsu> Level3 seems to be having some... issues... with internal routing.
* Spads nods
<jamesh> Spads: on a traceroute, the last hop I get a reply from is ae-1-0.bbr2.London2.Level3.net
<Spads> Do you have any information on when this started?
<Fujitsu> [18:30:55]  * StevenK pokes launchpad.net
<Fujitsu> That was the first time it was noticed, though it could have been earlier it dropped out.
<Spads> what time zone is that?
<Fujitsu> AEST (+11)
<Spads> OK
<Fujitsu> *AEDT
<Spads> so an hour ago?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Spads> Thanks.
<Spads> So I'm seeing it from my home DSL and from one of my personal servers.
<Fujitsu> How is that useful!?
<jamesh> Spads: I was getting intermittent connection problems a bit earlier than that, but now they always time out
<Fujitsu> Ah, OK.
<Fujitsu> Silly routing issues.
<jamesh> I get no problems when trying to connect from window.gnome.org (another machine I have access to)
<Fujitsu> What routers is it going through?
<Fujitsu> (Level3 ones)
<Fujitsu> It's all behaving very oddly.
<Spads> when I pass through Amsterdam, I se ethe problem.  When come from LA to London, I don't
<Spads> coming from Dallas I see the problem
<Spads> it's worse from dallas
<jamesh> my connection goes LosAngeles1.Level3.net -> London2.Level3.net before it times out
<Spads> Oh dear
<Fujitsu> Ooh! YOu got to London, lucky jamesh.
<Fujitsu> Hey, I get to London now too.
<Fujitsu> They've rearranged their routing.
<mpt> Blame Heathrow
<Fujitsu> I was going through somewhere else earlier, several times...
<Fujitsu> I note that I can access it fine from another machine in the US, going through the same routers as I fail to get through from home. So it looks like it's a return-path problem.
<yama> any launchpad admins around?
<yama> My karma has disappeared :(
* Fujitsu looks.
<yama> It should be > 130 000, but it's now 3878
<yama> my launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/people/sridhar
<Fujitsu> Most of that would have been translation karma?
<yama> yes
<Fujitsu> That's most impressive that it's vanished, as I still have all my translation karma, and it's very old.
<yama> I changed my launchpad ID from lordyama to sridhar, and it didn't migrate across
<yama> everything else migrated properly
<yama> stub told me to wait a day for it to migrate, but it's been a couple of days since then and nothing has happened
<stub> yama: Please file a bug against Launchpad and assign it to me (Karma not being transferred on account merge or some such).
<yama> stub: I'll do that. Cheers :)
<mpt> jamesh, remember that you gave me an rs= for changing <h4>...</h4> to <h2>...</h2> in portlets? Can I get another rs= for doing the same for the fake portlets embedded in full-page templates?
<jamesh> mpt: sure.
<mpt> It's the cause of occasional portlet heading display glitches
<mpt> thanks
<jamesh> yeah.  I fixed one I noticed in one of my merges
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69649 in launchpad "Karma not being transferred on account merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69649
<yama> that's my bug! :)
<aquarius_work> If I register a new launchpad product, can I import my bugs from another bugtracking system? (specifically, trac)
<mpt> aquarius_work, we do that case-by-case at the moment
<mpt> We've imported from Bugzilla and from Sourceforge before, but not Trac
<mpt> jamesh probably could tell you more
<aquarius_work> mpt: cool. We're thinking of moving jokosher over from our external trac, you see. Is there an import format at all? (I can script trac output, for example, and write it into an import format if you have one)
<mpt> Paging jamesh!
<aquarius_work> :)
<aquarius_work> Presumably, if I've got a project in LP, I can do things like edit importance of bugs filed against it?
<mpt> aquarius_work, yes
<aquarius_work> thought so; just checking.
<lifeless> night all
<aquarius_work> jamesh: ping?
<aquarius_work> SteveA: am I right in thinking that you know about bug importing into Launchpad?
<laszlok> how can i add permissions for other people to change bugs in malone?
<kiko> hi
<kiko> joejaxx?
<kiko> matsubara, danilos: do you know if the pluralforms crashes in production yesterday was just during the cherry-pick window?
<kiko> laszlok, well.. what product are you talking about?
<laszlok> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/jokosher/+bugs
<laszlok> i need to let other devs change all the bug details
<LarstiQ> any person, or all devs part of the same team?
<kiko> laszlok, they are currently unable to change milestone and importance, right?
<laszlok> kiko: right
<laszlok> LarstiQ: im setting up a group right now
<kiko> laszlok, set that group as your bug contact
<kiko> laszlok, they will get implicitly subscribed to your bugs, and will be able to change that data.
<laszlok> kiko: k thanks
<kiko> danilos, ping?
<matsubara> kiko: rollout happened around 06:58 and the oopses around 09:52
<kiko> matsubara, all at the same time?
<matsubara> kiko: yes
<matsubara> kiko: hmm sorry, the wiki shows the date in localtime. so the rollout happened at 9:58
<kiko> matsubara, sounds okay then. interesting that we had somebody active at exactly that time.. 
<kiko> malcc, ayaround?
<malcc> kiko: Yup
<kiko> malcc, so cprov and I were chatting yesterday about random things
<kiko> did he talk to you about some of them perhaps?
<malcc> He's been talking to me about his ideas for refactoring the build dispatching
<malcc> He may have mentioned others, but I don't have my memory cross-referenced this way, you'll have to tell me what things you're thinking of :)
<cprov> malcc: ehe, also about empty pocket creation for feisty, the i-f-p extension idea ...
<malcc> Ah yes
<kiko> malcc, right, those two things.
<malcc> The issue there is just getting the code which writes the release files to do the right thing
<kiko> one is i-f-p to create the whole matrix of directories
<kiko> another which I find interesting
<malcc> It depends on this release_files_needed variable, which I still feel we should be able to refactor out of existence, but haven't quite got my head around yet
<kiko> is to ensure dirty_pockets for unpublish or override actions
<kiko> malcc, what's this about release files needed?
<malcc> Yes, we should do this, this is part of the plan to put dirty pockets in the db, which has a spec now
<kiko> awesome.
<malcc> kiko: In order to create an "empty" suite properly, we have to write a bunch of empty Sources/Packages files, compress them in various ways, write some release files, then checksum the whole lot into a main release file
<kiko> the fact that we don't dirty pockets for which we are removing or overriding out might even be causing issues today.. no?
<malcc> kiko: At the moment, the only way we have to do that is to basically do a full publish - override files, a-f, the works - because of the inter-dependencies between those methods, of which "release_files_needed" is the least comprehensible
<kiko> right
<cprov> kiko: also, IDSPR.changeOverride created a new SSPPH in PEDNING state, so it would be definatelly include in the current dirty_pocket structure
<kiko> cprov, oh, it's created PENDING?
<cprov> s\created\creates
<malcc> kiko: Package removals wouldn't take place until there's some other publishing action in the same pocket. Override changing produces pending publish records, so it triggers publishing
<cprov> kiko: yup, so it's fine
<kiko> malcc, aha. right.
<kiko> malcc, the first is a bug?
<cprov> kiko: removal requires some attention
<kiko> malcc, what dya think of creating the pockets in i-f-p?
<malcc> kiko: Yes, I'd say it's a bug, but I'm not sure it's ever actually been triggered. Removals tend to be in the development release, which tends to see action every publisher run, so we get away with it
<kiko> yeah. 
<malcc> kiko: I'd much prefer to create the right db state in i-f-p so that the next publisher run will create everything
<cprov> malcc: good point, the chances to have the developement RELEASE pocket dirty is high.
<kiko> malcc, so we'd basically dirty all pockets in i-f-p?
<malcc> kiko: If i-f-p starts writing in the dists tree, we've got to be more careful with locking, it's kind of an unwritten but useful rule that only things run from cron.daily do that
<malcc> kiko: Yes
<kiko> malcc, that's a good approach as well, good job. 
<malcc> kiko: For this time around, I just hardcoded dirty pockets on mawson and copied the generated files over, as I didn't want to try to rush dirty pockets in the db into deployment before travelling
<kiko> malcc, k. dirty pockets doesn't interplay much with PPA does it?
<malcc> kiko: It does cross over; post-PPA it'll be pocket, distrorelease, archive instead of just pocket, distrorelease
<kiko> danilos, ping?
<malcc> kiko: But it's not a complex interaction
<kiko> malcc, so we know we don't need to publish stuff in PPAs which are unchanged.
<malcc> kiko: Exactly, we'll publish the packages we find, then we'll regenerate only the index/release files which we need to
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> malcc, did you see my hack^Wproposal to get the ppa support in the build dispatcher done?
<kiko> meaning cprov mentioned the approach to you?
<malcc> kiko: cprov just told me you guys had been successful in finding a workable minimal approach.
<malcc> kiko: I said "Yay" and I stand by that comment :)
<kiko> malcc, the approach is pretty minimal -- the only thing we are doing is ensuring the builds go to the right set of builders (untrusted). if that's all there is to it... :)
<cprov> malcc: tests for it will be harder, but not that much.
<malcc> Cool
<cprov> kiko: just for the record, https://launchpad.canonical.com/DirtyPockets is another four-hands-written spec, which turns to be the best way to produce good specs outside the sprint (gobby works very weel, even throught low bandwidth connection)
<kiko> cprov, I would only worry if the number of hands was odd, not even
<cprov> kiko: for god sake :), you know I meant ... I better shut up and get back to tests ...
* kiko sniffles and goes back to report 
* LarstiQ frowns at https://features.launchpad.net/products/bzr/+milestone/0.13 output, trying to sort on Assignee  for targeted bugs doesn't give what looks like sorted order
<LarstiQ> ie, John A Meinel, John A Meinel, '', vila, vila, John A Meinel
<mamzers555> hello, how to delete attachments in launchpad if i am the creator of the bug-report, i posted an attachment twice, i will remove one of it
<danilos> kiko-afk: pong
<LarstiQ> nor does status sorting work as wanted, feh
<danilos> kiko-afk: it seems they were, they all happened between 9:52 and 9:53 UTC
<salgado> mamzers555, I'm afraid that's not possible
<mamzers555> salgado; thanks so i have to leave it as it is
<salgado> mamzers555, for now, yes.  but you may want to subscribe to bug 48771
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48771 in malone "It should be possible to delete attachments" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48771
<kiko-afk> hey danilos 
<matsubara> LarstiQ: bug 62495
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62495 in malone "Milestone bug list doesn't sort properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62495
<danilos> hi kiko
<kiko-afk> danilos, how's it going?
<kiko> wanted to check with you on your 1.0 work
<danilos> kiko: it's fine, getting all ready for UDS/AllHands ;)
<danilos> kiko: ah, right
<kiko> danilos, tell me the firefox story
<LarstiQ> matsubara: thanks
<danilos> as for ff stuff, it's done, except I need to "bzr add" some files, clean up some conflicts, and put it up for review
<danilos> oo stuff, based of that ff stuff, is close to completion as well
<kiko> danilos, did it end up taking a lot longer than you expected?
<danilos> kiko: it did, in fact
<LarstiQ> matsubara: how do you do triage work with issues like that?
<kiko> danilos, what were the issues?
<danilos> kiko: well, I had some issues fighting over zope interfaces which I never used before
<matsubara> LarstiQ: sorry, what do you mean?
<kiko> danilos, you mean security proxies?
<danilos> kiko: next, I had to do some design changes in the middle to allow better extensibility (eg. not to have to rework everything for OOo stuff)
<danilos> kiko: well, stuff in launchpad/interfaces/*.py ;)
<LarstiQ> matsubara: I'm preparing a weekly status update, and not having the sorting do what I want irks me. I've resorted to just copy pasting to vim and working there
<LarstiQ> matsubara: and since I thought you do something similiar for lp..
<danilos> kiko: and it also took quite some time to migrate existing tarball import/export support to the new stuff, and I'll probably be getting quite some review comments
<kiko> danilos, who's got the branch?
<danilos> kiko: it's not yet up for review
<doko> danilos: OOo support in rosetta is ready? can I test it?
<danilos> (I'm cleaning it up a bit more still)
<matsubara> LarstiQ: I don't use that listing. I use https://launchpad.net/project/launchpad-project/+bugs which doesn't have that js sorting.
<kiko> danilos, what's the ETA, and what's holding it up?
<danilos> doko: not yet
<danilos> kiko: ETA tommorow, Friday together with OOo stuff
<LarstiQ> matsubara: oef
<danilos> kiko: well, it's just some rechecking if all's fine, so just some tedious work, no concrete blocekrs
<danilos> s/blocekrs/blockers/
<ailean> guys, where is the channel for rosetta?
<salgado> ailean, you just joined it. :)
<ailean> cool. thanks. I need Scots support on my machine and I language-support-sco doesn't seem to exist.
<kiko> ailean, aha! file a rosetta support request
<ailean> kiko, ok, will do. how? :)
<kiko> ailean, /products/rosetta/+addticket I believe
<ailean> great, thanks :)
<kiko> danilos, how much more work to get the OOO stuff in shape for review? what's left, technically?
<danilos> kiko: well, I don't have the export ready yet (it's not working yet), and it's based on all the firefox stuff, so it's blocked by ff first
<matsubara> LarstiQ: oef?
<LarstiQ> matsubara: sound of air escaping my lungs
<LarstiQ> matsubara: it's a large collection of bugs to wade through
<matsubara> LarstiQ: indeed
<kiko> danilos, and the import?
<kiko> danilos, be more verbose, if possible -- it will help me :)
<danilos> kiko: sorry; the import works already; import is the easier part anyway :)
<ailean> kiko, tickets submitted. thanks for your help.
<kiko> danilos, what's left for the OOO export to work?
<danilos> kiko: well, I have a test ready, so TranslationExport class needs to be fully implemented before it will work
<ailean> there are only 6 support requests for Rosetta? And I've submitted two of them??
<kiko> we only started using the support tracker for it recently.
<ailean> in March. though
<danilos> kiko: basically, TranslationExport provides a unified interface for all the export stuff, so that's where I map Rosetta data model to files
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69703 in malone "Shouldn't be possible to unassign from a bug and leave it as in progress." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69703
<danilos> kiko: and for OOo, it has to map all the stuff to a single file
<danilos> kiko: or alternately, to a bunch of files per language (i.e. it maps several POTemplates and their POFiles to a single file)
<kiko> danilos, and this code isn't written yet?
<danilos> kiko: most of it isn't
<danilos> (there's some boilerplate code)
<ailean> what's boilerplate code?
<ailean> no matter, got it
<joejaxx> kiko-fud: oh yes i wanted to talk to you about how do i go about having a distro more involved in LP
<kiko> joejaxx, so tell me about this distro
<flacoste> kiko, salgado: ping
<kiko> flacoste, oing
<flacoste> i've got an issue with notifications for localized requests
<flacoste> LocalizedSupportRequests states that notifications are only sent to support contacts that have the request's language in their preferred languages
<joejaxx> kiko: the distro is Fluxbuntu
<flacoste> what should I do with teams that have a preferred email address?
<kiko> salgado, do you remember what we decided when we discussed that issue?
<flacoste> (teams without a preferred address are handled like a bunch of person, so they are not a problem.)
<kiko> joejaxx, okay. what Launchpad services are you looking to use ?
<salgado> flacoste, that's a tricky one, but as a start I think it'd be fair to send an email to the team if any of the team members has the ticket's language as one of his preferred languages
<salgado> flacoste, the rationale being that we won't actually send the email to the people themselves, but to a mailing list which will be the team's contact address
<flacoste> salgado: that makes perfect sense
<flacoste> i'll do this
<flacoste> thanks!
<salgado> flacoste, you're welcome. :)
<flacoste> salgado: in theory, teams can also have a preferred languages, is it possible to set this in practice?
<flacoste> and should we make use of this?
<salgado> flacoste, yes it's possible --we just miss a link to the +editlanguages page, IIRC
<flacoste> ok, then if the team has languages we use that otherwise we consider that the team preferred languages is the union of all the members preferred languages
<salgado> maybe we can define the set of a team's preferred languages as the languages choosen by one of its admins, falling back to all languages of the team members
<salgado> yay
<flacoste> how does that sound?
<salgado> sounds a bit similar to what I had in mind. ;)
<flacoste> great :-)
<joejaxx> kiko: services similiar to edubuntu and kubuntu
<kiko> joejaxx, distribution management, essentially?
<joejaxx> kiko: yes
<kiko> joejaxx, that service is not being publically offered at this time.
<joejaxx> oh alright
<kiko> joejaxx, would you like us to contact you when it finally is?
<joejaxx> kiko: sure
<joejaxx> kiko: jjacksoniv@fluxbuntu.org
<kiko> joejaxx, okay -- if you send me an email with a description of your distro it would be ideal
<kiko> kiko@canonical.com
<joejaxx> ok
<kiko> joejaxx, you can use malone and the support and specification trackers, btw
<joejaxx> oh ok
<kiko> would that interest you? have you already registered a launchpad product?
<joejaxx> yes it whould
<joejaxx> i have not registered a launchpad product as of yet
<joejaxx> because i came here to inquire about the process, i did not know whether a distro was considered a product or not
<kiko> joejaxx, wonderful -- send me the email and I'll set up a distro for you. no soyuz yet, as I said, but you get bugs, specs and tickets.
<joejaxx> alright
<joejaxx> thanks i will send the email immediately
<joejaxx> kiko: email sent
<kiko> thanks jo
<kiko> er joejaxx 
<joejaxx> kiko: you are most welcome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69723 in launchpad-bazaar "Problem with branch hosting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69723
<kiko> great bug title
<LarstiQ> kiko: thanks! :)
<kiko> New bug: #666 in launchpad "Problem with launchpad" [Incomprehensible]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Rejected]  
<lifeless> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/products/bzrtools/0.12 should have picked up some releases from the prf - do you know where the logs are going ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69755 in soyuz "Gina shouldn't use the maintainer for the sourcepackagerelease owner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69755
<kiko> matsubara, you can confirm that one ;-)
<matsubara> sure, I was about to ask you. Importance?
<kiko> matsubara, medium for now, but if Gina is to be used, then critical.
<kiko> :)
<lucasvo> how long does it take lp to import an ssh key?
<kiko> lucasvo, ssh keys are imported synchronously AFAIK
<kiko> do you mean gpg keys?
<lucasvo> no
<lucasvo> ssh
<lucasvo> and how often is http being synced
<lucasvo> (the copy of the bzr branch)
<kiko> I'm a bit confused by your questions :)
<LarstiQ> lucasvo: continously, should be done within 10 minutes, iirc
<LarstiQ> or was that only for hosted branches?
<LarstiQ> no idea about ssh keys
<LarstiQ> kiko: lucasvo is asking about launchpad-bazaar
<lucasvo> what means: This transport does not update the working tree of: sftp://lucas@wservices.ch/home/lucas/org/harmony/code/addressbook/
<lucasvo> oh sry off topic
<lucasvo> wrong channel
<kiko> it means that you are using sftp push and the working tree won't be updated, just the bzr metadata
<lucasvo> why?
<rpedro> hello
<rpedro> what group is responsible for the ubuntu daily iso builds, anyone know
<rpedro> ?
<rpedro> I have a problem with the lastest jigdo file for i386
<rpedro> *latest
<LarstiQ> rpedro: I suppose people in #ubuntu-devel will know
<rpedro> ok
<matsubara> rpedro: please file a bug against ubuntu-cdimage
<radix> what do you guys use for sending mail in zope-land?
<radix> zope.sendmail is kind of suck
<matsubara> rpedro: bugs 64722 and 67444 might help
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64722 in ubuntu-cdimage "[Xubuntu Edgy]  Jigdo file looking for template file with wrong name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64722
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67444 in ubuntu-cdimage "[Edgy]  Jigit .conf files not being provided? Jigit doesn't Just Work, certainly" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67444
<rpedro> nope
<rpedro> neither of those, it's a bad checksum, I think...
<matsubara> rpedro: ok. anyway, if you need to file a bug, file it against ubuntu-cdimage
<rpedro> alright, I'm on it :-)
<matsubara-afk> radix: we have our own sendmail module; its docstring says: "The One True Way to send mail from the Launchpad application." :)
<radix> matsubara-afk: ok, I will need to find a way to steal it from you :-)
<rpedro> matsubara-afk: "Launchpad doesn't know of any source package named 'ubuntu-cdimage' in Ubuntu." o.o
#launchpad 2006-11-02
<joejaxx> wow launchpad is back to quiet
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<joejaxx> mpt: :D
<mpt> What? :-)
<joejaxx> mpt: your greeting :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69808 in malone "Remote bug watches should get an initial status at creation time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69808
<jamesh> lifeless: can you tell me what the pattern for that series is?
<lifeless> jamesh: garh
<lifeless> it did not save it :(
<lifeless> ok, its saved now
<lifeless> jamesh: http://www.die.net/musings/page_load_time/
<lifeless> courtesy jdub
<lifeless> spiv: ^
<lifeless> mm, who else should see this
<jamesh> lifeless: SteveA pointed that out a few days ago
<lifeless> ok, well then ;)
<jamesh> it's interesting
<jamesh> lifeless: w.r.t. that article, do you think our use of SSL would affect the use of multiple host names much?
<jamesh> lifeless: e.g. would it result in extra SSL negotiations?
<lifeless> the extra SSL counts as a penalty on three-way handshake time
<lifeless> so its pretty much requivalent to just a higher RTT time
<stub> Are browsers smart enough to pipeline HTTPS connections even when they don't do it under standard HTTP?
<lifeless> IOW, it makes having larger images, and more hostnames a better tradeoff
<lifeless> stub: no
<jamesh> stub: there is a switch you can flick in firefox to turn on pipelining
<lifeless> HTTPS is no better or worse as a protocol - its literally just HTTP wrapped in SSL
<stub> I was wondering though if the SSL layer is torn down after every request or reused
<stub> (eg. keep the pipe open for x seconds in case a new page needs to be loaded from that ip)
<lifeless> same rules as for http
<jamesh> stub: if the HTTP connection is keepalive, it will be reused
<lifeless> if you can keep an http pipe open, you do so, because it saves RTT for the 3-way setup
<lifeless> most browsers keepalive by default IME these days
<lifeless> but keepalive != pipeline
<jamesh> pipelining is sending N requests down the socket and then waiting for N replies
<jamesh> rather than only having one pending request at a time
<stub> i see
* jamesh just turned on pipelining to see how it affects things
<stub> bah. repository locks suck.
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> morning SteveA 
<SteveA> good morning jamesh 
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
(Mez/#launchpad) I'm not a dev though, just an advocate and user
(luisbg/#launchpad) ;)
(luisbg/#launchpad) an other thing
(luisbg/#launchpad) is the team owner the only one able to make big changes, or are all the admins?
<Mez> changes to what ?
<luisbg> anything
<luisbg> question is... admins have the same rights as owner?
<Mez> I'm not too sure.... 
<Mez> lol#
<luisbg> LOL
<Mez> there are a couple of differences (or there used to be)
<luisbg> I will just leave it this way for now
<Mez> I've never really had to use my admin privileges for anything other than approving members ;)
<Mez> (in groups that I'm not the owner of)
<carlos> danilos: sorry, I had a small power cut
<luisbg> Mez, ok, thanks again
<carlos> danilos: did you see my question?
<danilos> carlos: np, but you missed a hug by dholbach then ;)
<danilos> carlos: no, what question?
<carlos> >carlos< danilos: do you know whether we are able to add custom tags/headers for firefox like we do with .po files with X-WHATEVER ?
<carlos>  danilos: we will need that to expand the fix for bug #68014 to other file formats
<carlos>  in this case, for Firefox
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68014 in rosetta "Rosetta reverts translation fixes to old faulty values" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68014
<danilos> well, we can add anything we wish, we just need to decide where to add it (i.e. we can add a completely new file with our metadata in there if we wish)
<joejaxx> hello everyone i am back after that freenode incident
<carlos> danilos: well, I would prefer to use one of the metadata files in .xpi archives
<Mez> hmmm - I've just had a thought of how LP might get a lil screwy
<carlos> but lets talk about it next week at UDS....
<Mez> add two groups, and change the owner of each group to the other
<carlos> joejaxx: hi
<Mez> so they own each other...
<joejaxx> carlos: hello
<danilos> carlos: sure, next week is better, probably, since we can talk face-to-face ;)
<carlos> Mez: you will need a launchpad admin to fix that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69911 in blueprint "difficult to get a list of a person's specs at a given sprint" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69911
<Mez> carlos, I know - but I havent done it - i'm just saying - it'd be a bit ****ked if that happened
<carlos> Mez: I was just pointing that we can fix it without major problems...
<carlos> Mez: but yeah, I guess we should prevent that, could you file a bug?
<Mez> carlos will in a bit
<carlos> (well, in fact, I'm not sure whether we already prevent that...)
<carlos> but it's a corner case that we would miss
<Mez> hmmm....
<Mez> nice ...
<Mez> I cant fiel bugs via email
<Mez> it isnt accepting my "affects" lines
<carlos> Mez: are you signing your email with your GPG key?
<Mez> CARLOS - YES
<Mez> darn caps
<Mez> forgot theindentation tis all
<joejaxx> lol
<carlos> ;-)
<Mez> lmao getign bounces from gmail because someons mailbox is full
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69919 in malone "Bugs in non-existant package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69920 in malone "Add all groups to bugmail settings?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69920
<Mez> there we go ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69924 in malone "Recursive owner team setting?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69924
<luisbg> where do I edit the "Details" section that appears in the homepage of a team?
<joejaxx> luisbg: hey you are in here too :D
<luisbg> joejaxx, hey =)
<highvoltage> Hi. any launchpad admins around?
<joejaxx> kiko: are you around? i had some questions
<joejaxx> if you do not mind :)
<mdke_> rock, bug spam
<mdke_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/2553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2553 in launchpad "Can't edit group wiki page details" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<mdke_> in the description too, no less
<mdke_> do you have a bug about that? :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69942 in launchpad "we sell nike shoes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69942
<mdke_> haha
<mdke_> someone might want to ban that user
<mdke_> lifeless: you can do that?
<lifeless> mdke_: not really. We have work being done to allow banning. I can change their password though
<mdke_> lifeless: that would work
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> they can just do password recovery
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69946 in launchpad "admin use of /people/PERSON/+changepassword does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69946
<lifeless> jamesh: where is the code for pending-reviews these days ?
<janneke-lily> I've registered LilyPond's CVS branch.  The status now says: Auto Tested, Date last sync finished: 2006-10-31.
<janneke-lily> But there's nothing but ~janneke/+junk when I login on sftp?
<giskard> do you know if i can search people by *localtimezone*?
<lifeless> dont think so
<lifeless> interesting idea though, you might like to file a bug requesting this
<lifeless> or a spec
<giskard> lifeless: what you prefer?
<giskard> hi lifeless :)
<lifeless> well we work off specs, so a spec is probably the right thing to file
<lifeless> pqm is doing down for maintenance
<theCore> is there an Launchpad admin here?
<theCore> I just want to notice that there a user that is posting spam in Bug report
<theCore> https://launchpad.net/people/shoesshop
<theCore> for example, in this one https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2553 in launchpad "Can't edit group wiki page details" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<theCore> this user too https://launchpad.net/people/aotaielec
<lifeless> theCore: yes, but we currently have little tools to manage this
<theCore> and maybe it isn't a good idea to let people have a nickname that start with something else than a letter
<theCore> https://launchpad.net/people/+peoplelist?start=0&batch=75
<theCore> but that is purely an aesthetic choice... not really a bug
<theCore> there also some "spam" accounts, like the "malinda0000x" https://launchpad.net/people/+peoplelist?start=225&batch=75
<theCore> I wonder why someone would want to register 35 accounts...
<lifeless> we do that
<lifeless> when we generate usernames and they collide
<theCore> yeah, but I doubt the "malinda" ones are real accounts
<theCore> check the email addresses
<theCore> malinda00XX@yahoo.com
<lifeless> I see
<theCore> Is there a way to get an advance people search?
<theCore> (ew, that doesn't sounded right ...)
<lifeless> heh
<theCore> oh, I found a bug
<theCore> https://launchpad.net/people/+peoplelist?start=721125&batch=75
<theCore> Timeout error: OOPS-306D733
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/306D733
<theCore> Is there someone managing the mailing-list?
<theCore> the lp-users one?
<theCore> because there a good load of bogus emails 
<SteveA> theCore: what kind of bogus emails have you seen?
<theCore> SteveA, many empty messages, plus some spam
<theCore> thankfully, it's nothing like the linux-kernel mailing list
<theCore> where I get about 10-20 spam messages per day
<theCore> I would be glad to help managing the mailing list, if you need someone
<SteveA> I haven't seen any spam in there
<SteveA> sometimes, people sign up to the list, and then send empty or almost empty emails
<theCore> sure? I just deleted one
<SteveA> or emails with just their name and address
<theCore> yeah, these are common
<SteveA> I don't know why they send these emails.  I've tried asking, and so has kiko.  No reply.
<SteveA> I guess there's something in the instructions on the shipit page, maybe the error page, that some people are misunderstanding
<SteveA> I mean, they've gone to the trouble to sign up to the mailing list
<theCore> I wonder how they find the list...
<SteveA> theCore: do you still have the spam you deleted?  (on my imap server, I keep deleted things around until I "purge" the mailbox)
<theCore> probably
<theCore> let me check
<SteveA> on the launchpad OOPS pages, it says to sign up to the list if you want to tell the launchpad team about a problem with launchpad that is blocking your work
<SteveA> if you can send me that email, with all its headers still there, then I'll look into it
<theCore> hmm... I don't find it
<theCore> maybe it was from another list
<SteveA> perhaps.
<theCore> the only spam is in the footers of the empty emails
<SteveA> kiko is usually very careful about removing spam from addresses that haven't signed up to the list
<SteveA> not much we can do about people who sign up and then send non-useful email
<theCore> there's a lot of people requesting CDs on the list too
<theCore> some even send their full address and telephone number
#launchpad 2006-11-03
<SteveA> yeah.  very strange.
<SteveA> anyway, thanks for the offer to help manage the mailing list.  I think we're doing okay at the moment, but you can ask Kiko if you see him around on irc.
* SteveA -> sleep etc.
<theCore> nope, no spam
<theCore> sorry for the false "accusation"
<lifeless> jamesh: or spiv: either of you around ?
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> spiv: never mind, was going to ask for a pqm check, but I've since found we need an upgrade to dapper first
<lifeless> spiv: btw, hows the sci-fi ?
<spiv> lifeless: working on splitting up smart.py atm
<lifeless> excellent
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69988 in launchpad "UnicodeDecodeError crack in doctest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69988
* Mez -> bed
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LarstiQ> hey mpt :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69995 in blueprint "/sprints/X/+specs and /sprints/X/+assignments pages are almost identical" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69995
<lifeless> jamesh: can we have a phone call ? I've got some OOSP questions
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  Do you want to try voip?
<lifeless> skype ?
<jamesh> sure
<jamesh> lifeless: sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/jamesh/oops-tools/devel
<mpt> stub, have you deactivated "shoes order"?
<stub> yes
<mpt> oh, the person page even says so
<stub> well... as close to deactivated as we can
<mpt> though in a rather clumsy way
<jamesh> spiv has a merge-conditional branch to add support for deactivating users
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Will that remove the "Hey, I'm shoes order" link?
<jamesh> don't know
<mpt> Receiving spam is a sign of a useful Web service
<jamesh> it means we must have good googlejuice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70010 in malone "Resummarized bug report is mailed with old summary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70010
<lifeless> mpt: I did that at 10am :)
<lifeless> stub: you were a little late to the spam-finding party :) - you should read the launchpad list more ;)
<stub> Just because I read my inbox before launchpad!
<lifeless> :] -
<mpt> jamesh or spiv, a 1-minute review please: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileCaNp9y.html
<mpt> ( https://launchpad.net/distros/+bugs shouldn't exist, but currently is identical to https://launchpad.net/distros )
<jamesh> mpt: I think the point of that code was for https://launchpad.net/malone/distros
<jamesh> so that it would show a list of distros and the links would take you to e.g. https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu (which would show a bug listing)
<jamesh> however, the links on that index page don't actually do that ...
<jamesh> do it is probably worth removing
<jamesh> s/do/so/
<jamesh> mpt: probably also get rid of the <browser:defaultView> for IDistributionSet/MaloneLayer too
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Does a defaultView element make "view/*" expressions work?
<jamesh> no
<mpt> darn
<jamesh> <browser:defaultView for="IDistribution" name="+index" /> means that if I go to the URL for a distribution (e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu), it will display its "+index" view (e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+index)
<mpt> oh
<mpt> (In another branch, I need to make view/searchtext_widget work in a custom bugs template)
<jamesh> in a page template, "view" is the instance of the view class
<jamesh> i.e. the class referenced in the class attribute of the <browser:page> element
<mpt> Meanwhile, do you want me to remove /malone/distros as well, or is that change ok by itself?
<jamesh> should be alright by itself
<mpt> ok, thanks
<jamesh> /malone/distros should pick up the default defaultView (+index) and display exactly the same thing
<mpt> jamesh, on a completely different subject, what is the name of the package that puts up the graphical password prompt in bzr commit?
<jamesh> mpt: gnome-gpg (assuming that's what you've selected in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf)
<mpt> thanks
<jamesh> any particular problem with it?
* jamesh is the current maintainer of gnome-gpg
<mpt> Yes, whenever the password prompt window opens, it is focused but looks like it isn't
<mpt> and the "Authorize Password Access" can't decide whether it's talking about passphrases (which I'd prefer) or passwords
<jamesh> that's weird.  It has a focused window border for me.
<mpt> Should I report bugs?
<jamesh> sure.
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-gpg
<jamesh> mpt: The "Authorize Password Access" dialog sounds like it comes from gnome-keyring-daemon
<mpt> oh dear
<mpt> I was going to request that it be exactly the same as the other prompt, but with the text field pre-filled :-)
<mpt> so that if you instinctively start typing the passphrase it will Just Work
<jamesh> Is the window you see one like "The application 'gnome-gpg
<jamesh> ' wants to access the password for ..."
<mpt> no
<mpt> It's "You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for user ... The passphrase is cached in memory."
<mpt> So the first part is just the same as the one that asks for the passphrase
<mpt> Is that gnome-gpg, or gnome-keyring-daemon?
<jamesh> That doesn't sound like gnome-gpg
<jamesh> what is the title on the dialog?
<mpt> "Authorize Password Access"
<jamesh> gnome-gpg uses the title "GNU Privacy Guard passphrase"
<jamesh> sounds like you're using something else
<mpt> Yes, that's the title of the alert I see normally
<mpt> when I do commits more than X minutes apart, I guess
<jamesh> if you can bring the dialog up, in another terminal, try running "xprop", then click on the dialog
<mpt> ah, xprop!
<mpt> That's the command whose name I was trying to remember when I first saw this bug
<mpt> seahorse-daemon
<jamesh> now you know where the dialog came from ...
<mpt> yes
<carlos> morning
<mpt> reported bug 70025 and bug 70028
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70025 in gnome-gpg "Passphrase prompt is focused but looks like it isn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70025
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70028 in gnome-gpg "Passphrase prompt mixes "passphrase" and "password"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70028
<SteveA> mpt: morning
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<janneke-lily> I've registered LilyPond's CVS branch.  The status now says: Auto Tested, Date last sync finished: 2006-10-31.
<janneke-lily> But there's nothing but ~janneke/+junk when I login on sftp?
<SteveA> spiv: still around?
<jamesh> janneke-lily: the import will be made available when ddaa checks it over
<carlos> spiv: I see you are the assigned reviewer for carlos/launchpad/bug-68014-step2
<jamesh> janneke-lily: but when it does get published, you still won't see it via SFTP -- it'd be published via HTTP
<carlos> spiv: I was going to request an urgent review today, will you be able to do it?
<LaserJock> what's the best way to do a request ticket for LP? I need my @ubuntu.com redirect changed
<carlos> LaserJock: I think it's enough changing your preferred email address in Launchpad
<LaserJock> carlos: hmm, last time it didn't work
<carlos> LaserJock: it has a delay
<LaserJock> I can wait for a few days to see if it works this time
<carlos> well, I don't think it should take much more than a single day
<LaserJock> last time I waited at least 1 week and kiko did a RT for me
<LaserJock> I thought that was the last time I'd have to do it
<carlos> LaserJock: are you changing it again?
<carlos> or it's still that other change that is not yet done?
<LaserJock> but then the department server blew up and I got an email saying my main email address was being removed soonish
<LaserJock> it was changed after the RT
<carlos> ok
<LaserJock> I just need to move it again unfortunately
<carlos> try to change it in launchpad
<LaserJock> I'll keep an eye on it then
<LaserJock> last time LP mail was fine but @ubuntu.com redirected to the old address
<carlos> and if it's not changed tomorrow, you can file a new RT ticket sending an email to rt@admin.canonical.com
<janneke-lily> Ok, it will be a one-way gateway.  When will will it be published, or where
<janneke-lily> do i have to look?
<LaserJock> carlos: ok, thanks
<carlos> LaserJock: your are welcome
<mpt> meh
<mpt> SteveA, +icing doesn't support subdirectories. Should it?
<carlos> danilos: ping
<SteveA> mpt: no
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I've given all the app graphics prefixes instead
<danilos> carlos: pong
<danilos> hi jordi ;)
<jordi> hello
<jordi> so I think I dropped off opn yesterday or so
<mpt> jordi, yes, there was a netsplit
<jordi> aha
<jordi> danilos: any concern re: sr team?
<jordi> if not, we can tell carlos to do the magic
<jordi> actually, carlos is right
<danilos> jordi: well, apart from the lack of quality of translations they have done so far, no ;) but I'll email them about it anyway :)
<jordi> iirc, the team already existed
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> no it didn't
<danilos> well, I know the team ubuntu-l10n-sr existed for quite some time
<jordi> the sr translations have been "freestyle" until now :)
<danilos> since I've been a member long time ago (and now my membership expired)
<jordi> it's not in the list though
<danilos> ah, maybe that explains the "quality"? :)
<danilos> right
<danilos> btw, what would be the procedure if I wanted to take over ownership of the team? :P
<jordi> you have more chances than other people:
<jordi> 1) talk to them politely
<jordi> 2) use your SUPERPOWERS and take over. :)
<carlos> jordi: we don't have such superpowers...
<danilos> haha, not planning on doing 2) :)
<carlos> you need to be an admin
<jordi> but we're good friends of Mr. Kiko, who has them. :)
<danilos> jordi: right :)
<carlos> yeah :-P
<danilos> btw, the reasons I am even thinking about this is not because I'd like to have another duty for myself, but rather, because I've never heard of those guys, and the current owner, Ljubisa, has only been a bit vocal on some l10n lists (never seen him do anything, even if he claims to be part of Gnome, KDE teams)
<jordi> right
<jordi> you can try to coordinate a little at the beginning
<jordi> not do translations
<danilos> I guess he didn't hear of Serbian Fedora translation team (which is pretty active; I know because I am hosting a mailing list for them :), or he'd put that in his "CV" as well :)
<carlos> well, one of the reasons to lose the ownership of the team
<carlos> is bad translations or low quality work
<carlos> being nice, of course
<carlos> but is the a good reason to ask for the ownership 
<carlos> s/the a/a/
<danilos> I'd rather wait and see if Nikola can resurrect things first (as I said, I don't need another responsibility :)
<danilos> but Ljubisa's "included in several teams" actually means "I am subscribed to their mailing lists"
<Mez> hmm
* Mez growls
<Mez> any LP admins around?
<Mez> someone called Stuart apparently should be deailing with this
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1576
<Mez> ah - stub :D
<danilos> Mez: there's also an "Assignee: Stuart Bishop" field on the right side; btw, I think only stub can help you if this requires DB hackery
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> yeah i nticed that after ;)O
<LarstiQ> is anyone working on bug 57394 / bug 55795 ? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57394 in soyuz "Ubuntu replaces Debian maintainer by Ubuntu maintainer in changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57394
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<LarstiQ> there is no assigned at the moment
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70067 in blueprint "Specification tracker should make it clearer when to file a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70074 in rosetta "Add direct link downloads" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70074
* carlos -> lunch
<seb128> carlos: french translators have a good point about the translator-credits issue. They translate it correct, then come a new package version, the strings are imported, if there is new contributors they don't know about it and rosetta keeps using the previous translation (there is no fuzzy indicating it's to update)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70080 in blueprint "Supersede list box is excessively wide; use name instead?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70080
<carlos> seb128: is that an argument to demostrate that it should be handled automatically?
<jordi> hello
<seb128> carlos: no, that's their reply to "translators should fix those"
<seb128> carlos: they say that's not a matter to fix but to know what change and is to fix
<carlos> I see
<seb128> carlos: they say they can't control them after every upload to see if the list of contributors changed
<seb128> that's too much work for them
<carlos> sure
<carlos> the point to 'they should fix it' was about changes to put there 'Ubuntu French translators'
<carlos> anyway, as we agreed yesterday, we are going to revert it automatically 
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> I was just forwarded info they sent me by mail :)
<seb128> I told them I would let you know about what they have to say
<seb128> anyway, I'm away 10 min, bbl
<carlos> ok
<carlos> seb128: thanks
<flacoste> wow, the latency to devpad is really high
<flacoste> bzr push bzr+ssh: has been started for 5 minutes and no progress bar appeared yet
<flacoste> :-(
<ddaa> got good latency here
<ddaa> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.181/16.402/33.680/3.891 ms
<carlos> kiko: I'm up to date with rosetta-users mailing list
<ddaa> random reviewer: ping
<ddaa> flacoste: ping?
<flacoste> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> looking for suggestions for the tests cases of importd-cscvs-import
<ddaa> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/importd-cscvs-import/full-diff
<ddaa> that's assigned to salgado, but he's not around
<ddaa> got the time to talk this through?
<flacoste> yeah, i got a few minutes before lunch
<ddaa> so... the patch fixes import so it drives cscvs correctly
<ddaa> the previous code was correct for cvs imports, but not for svn imports
<ddaa> while I experimented with fixes, I encountered various corner cases
<ddaa> they translated into import failures because of limitations of cscvs
<ddaa> one problem we have here is that the svn support of importd is not tested at all
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you next week at UDS or IRC!
<ddaa> one approach to test the fix is to make a svn repository that exercises the various corner cases I encountered
<ddaa> that's good because it records the experience
<ddaa> that's bad because the correctness of the tests is based on some idiosyncrasies of cscvs
<ddaa> another approach to test the fix is to stub out cscvs entirely
<ddaa> and check that importd gives cscvs the right messages
<flacoste> that would be a more unit-test approach
<ddaa> that's good because it does not depend of cscvs internals
<ddaa> that's bad because it does actually test that the messages deliver the intended result
<flacoste> doesn't you meant?
<ddaa> meant what?
<flacoste> "that's bad because it /doesn't/ actually test that the messages deliver the intended result"
<ddaa> right, I meant doesn't
<ddaa> and did not meant does
<ddaa> does I?
<flacoste> :-)
<LarstiQ> how do I did?
<flacoste> i think the first approach is more useful in this case, since from what you report we don't have any integration tests of a svn import
<flacoste> so adding that would be a definitive plus
<ddaa> yep, that's what i started doing
<ddaa> until I started describing _why_ we are setting up this particular weird svn repo
<ddaa> then I thought "this is too clever for its own good"
<flacoste> well, i see you stated that these "corner cases" were more common nowadays
<flacoste> so they should be documented
<ddaa> well, they are also corner cases in cscvs
<ddaa> for example the fact that full-tree import does not do deletes
<flacoste> ok, this I'm not sure i see
<ddaa> or the fact that changes above the branch root are completely ignored, even if they involve the creation of the branch
<ddaa> those are arguably bugs
<ddaa> low-priority, but still bugs
<LarstiQ> well, whatever is used to do the import, it needs to be able to handle the svn repo anyway?
<flacoste> exactly!
<ddaa> and it's the presence of those bugs that made the bug in how importd drives cscvs apparent
<ddaa> LarstiQ: flacoste: sure, but I can test that with a plain simple svn repo
<ddaa> instead of a particularly contrived repo invented to exercise several corner cases at the same time
<flacoste> but we need to handle those contrived repo
<flacoste> so it's useful to document them
<LarstiQ> ddaa: rule 0, those contrived repos exist in the wild, no?
<ddaa> Yes, but this test would not prove that we Do The Right Thing, just that this particular repo happens to import
<flacoste> i wouldn't state in the documentation that it's setup that way because of details in cscvs implementation
<flacoste> but it's start to prevent regression
<flacoste> which is a good thing
<LarstiQ> ddaa: aye, both looks to be the best solution
<flacoste> and what is Do The Right Thing in this case? stating that wouuld give an idea of the test you should write
<ddaa> The right thing is "do a full tree import for the first revision, then do an incremental import starting on the following revision"
<flacoste> how can you show that you did an incremental import?
<ddaa> mostly, because deletes are effective, because cscvs does not currently do deletes in full-tree imports.
<ddaa> but the intention is to avoid senseless traffic to the svn server
<flacoste> hmm, i see what you meant by cscvs details
<ddaa> the corner cases also involve non-obvious values of "first" and "following"
<ddaa> which are due to the way the svn revision range parser works
<ddaa> also, we _need_ full-tree import for the first revision because cscvs currently ignores changes above the branch root...
<ddaa> (when doing incremental import)
<flacoste> could you instrument cscvs to log the command it is executing?
<ddaa> not really... since it's calling into libsvn
<ddaa> I could monkey patch pysvn, but that's would be massively inappropriate intimacy
<ddaa> esp knowing that I plan to replace pysvn by custom pyrex bindings soon
<flacoste> cscvs doesn't do any logging?
<ddaa> the cscvs logging is a horrible mess
<ddaa> I do not even want to start on this
<ddaa> Well, I _could_ monkey patch the thing it uses to give "heartbeat" signals to buildbot
<flacoste> ok
<ddaa> so we would get different number of heartbeats for incremental and full-tree imports
<flacoste> that's thin
<ddaa> and I could record the logging it produces when importing individual revisions
<flacoste> what would be great would be to see what SVN protocols command are issued
<ddaa> way too much ATM
<ddaa> it's using the svn_client API and that's massively inefficient, that's one of the reasons to switch to custom pyrex bindings
<ddaa> (because pysvn does not give us access to the low-level APIs we need, and the upstream swig bindings are like pepper in the eyes"
<LarstiQ> ddaa: you've talked to jelmer about this?
<ddaa> jelmer has put some fixes into the swig bindings
<ddaa> and got them included in edgy (althought they are not in a released version of svn)
<ddaa> but nevertheless, the swig bindings do waaaay too much black magic for me
<ddaa> the fact that they have been pretty much useless up to now gives me zero confidence in their reliability
<ddaa> jelmer will likely disagree, but it's an argument I do not wish to have with him.
<LarstiQ> ok
<flacoste> ddaa: would it be simpler to do both what you proposed: contrived repository + checking that cscvs is called appopriately?
<ddaa> two wrongs do not make one right...
<flacoste> it's not completely the 'Righ Thing'(tm) but it would be a base to build on
<ddaa> I think it's better to actually use the logging
<flacoste> we have an integration test to prevent regression
<ddaa> since it gives us a window into what we actually care about
<flacoste> well, you're the judge here
<ddaa> well...
* ddaa ponders...
<ddaa> nah, contrived repos should live in the cscvs test suite
<flacoste> i really think the contrived repository is a good thing to have
<flacoste> in cscvs or importd
* ddaa ponders again...
<flacoste> well, if cscvs was tested correctly, showing that importd called cscvs correctly would be enough
<ddaa> well no, because the way cscvs needs to be called is a bug on many levels...
<flacoste> the thing is that the showing the logging is again pretty cscvs specific
<ddaa> the API we use is ugly and the UI it is a backed of makes baby jesus cry
<ddaa> so it's not something that is meaningful or likely to be stable
<flacoste> would the logging strategy be?
<ddaa> pass a collecting logger object to cscvs
<ddaa> look for lines that look like "WARNING: changeset N"
<ddaa> and "change X"
<ddaa> filter out the rest
<flacoste> i mean when you switch to pyrex binding would the logging-based test code require change?
<ddaa> so we can check that we import the right revisions, only once, and that we do not process too many changes (which happens if we are not incremental)
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> the logging happens way up the stack
<ddaa> it's susceptible to change too, but the changes should be easy to understand when they happen
<flacoste> and the contrived repo test, would it require change?
<flacoste> forget that last question
<flacoste> i misread your reply
<ddaa> nope, the pyrex transition should be pretty much feature-invariant as far as impord is concerned
<flacoste> so, the logging testing seems like a good choice
<ddaa> Thanks for talking this through with me.
<flacoste> and like you said, the contrived repo should be added to cscvs
<flacoste> my pleasure, ddaa!
<flacoste> i'm sure working on that section of code can be painful at times
<ddaa> flacoste: actually the contrived repo needs not be added to cscvs
<ddaa> instead, the individual corner cases should be unit-tested in the appropriate places
<flacoste> indeed, that's the best
<ddaa> flacoste: it's especially painful when reviewers ask questions whose answer is "because it needs to be that way to work" ;)
<flacoste> but putting one contrived repo test is probably less work than retro-fitting unit tests and gives a good safety net against regression
<flacoste> lol
<ddaa> Yeah, the contrived repo test would be useful... depends on how much work it would take...
<ddaa> it's hard to decide these matters...
<flacoste> it may not necessarily needed to be added now, but before switching to pyrex bindings would probably be a good idea
<ddaa> TBH, i'll probably never get around to it
<flacoste> again, i would be the judge on this, i'm not familiar enough with these parts to have a judgement on that
<flacoste> sorry
<ddaa> the specific patches to merge can be tested without having to
<ddaa> and I need to keep focus to make progress
<flacoste> i meant "i would let you be the judge"
<flacoste> fine
<ddaa> Thank you.
<flacoste> and I need food to make progress ;-)
<flacoste> so, i'm off to lunch
<lifeless> morning
<laszlok> for some reason rosetta won't send me an email to download any translations? Bug maybe?
<flacoste> OOPS-307S6
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/307S6
<flacoste> thx, ubugtu!
<flacoste> lifeless: do you have staging access?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> whats up ?
<lifeless> flacoste: do you work in the same office as matsubara ?
<flacoste> nope, i'm the other side of the equator
<flacoste> lifeless: the support tracker is broken on staging
<ddaa> I need an instant review for a quasi-trivial cscvs patch
<ddaa> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file7ILMmC.html
<ddaa> flacoste: that's a patch to allow doing the stuff we just discussed
<flacoste> it needs some data migration script to be run, and I think the automatic staging migration procedure doesn't run them
<flacoste> ddaa: i'll review it in a moment
<flacoste> lifeless: i've sent a message to stuart Cc launchpad about that
<flacoste> i can also paste the script names here if you prefer
<flacoste> ddaa: r=flacoste, it's a basic extract class refactoring
<ddaa> *nod* I mostly wanted to get an okay for the docstring, since it looks like the bar has been set a bit higher recently.
<lifeless> flacoste: if I run those now, I presume it will fix it. However the next update is in not too many hours, so I'm inclined to just let stub get to it, as I fly to UDS in 3 hours
<lifeless> flacoste: is that ok ?
<flacoste> lifeless: ok, it's better if it is fixed permanently
<flacoste> lifeless: have a nice fly!
<lifeless> thanks
<mirak> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70141 in rosetta "ubuntu-docs templates are gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70141
<jdong> is there someway/someone to debug when launchpad VCS imports don't work?
<jdong> namely for https://launchpad.net/products/ktorrent/2.0
<jdong> every time I register VCS details (KDE SVN), it reverts to blank after 24 hours
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> reverting to blank is bong
<lifeless> ddaa is the king of imports
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> jdong: I plead guilty
<jdong> ddaa: any ideas on what could be going on?
<ddaa> absolutely
<jdong> love to hear that
<ddaa> So, the UI sucks on many levels
<ddaa> one of the suckage is that VCS details look like "informational vcs details"
<ddaa> while actually it's input for our vcs-imports system
<ddaa> another suckage is that we only support import from trunk branches
<jdong> oh
<ddaa> but it's not actually said anywhere in the UI
<jdong> so it's not possible to import a svn branch then?
<ddaa> it's absolutely possible
<ddaa> that why the trunk details for ktorrent are not blanked
<ddaa> but when the vcs-imports operators see an import request for a non-trunk branch, he blanks it away
<ddaa> so I apologize flatly for repetitively blanking away your input
<ddaa> and for the sucky UI that leads to this situation
<lifeless> ddaa: well, why not leave it there as valid data
<lifeless> ddaa: but just not approve it ?
<ddaa> because it's going to go through autotest?
<lifeless> ... and ... ? It fails. So what /
<ddaa> And may actually succeed now (soon?) thanks to the improvements
<ddaa> and then it will show up forever in my listing of imports to approve
<ddaa> Well, I can actually poke the db to disable it...
<lifeless> so? At least the use wont think lp is losing data.
<jdong> ok, that kind of makes sense
<lifeless> which must be a terrible feeling
<ddaa> *nod*
<jdong> so will launchpad in the future support tracking a non-trunk SVN branch?
<lifeless> jdong: eventually, yes
<ddaa> probably > 1 year though
<jdong> ok
<ddaa> jdong: okay, go on and fill the details agan
<ddaa> I'll use my database superpowers to disable the import
<jdong> ok
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, I was caught red handed in act of laziness
<ddaa> I won't do it again sir.
<ddaa> But this sort of issue is one of the reasons why I think we should separate out imports from productseries...
<jdong> ddaa: filled in
<lifeless> ddaa: if it works as a branch, I'd argue we should approve it and let it through :). but thats a different discussion. Time for me to fly, see you in SF
<ddaa> we should not, otherwise people may believe that bzr cannot merge usefully
<ddaa> it's a shitty trade-off, I know
<lifeless> ddaa: hmm, files that have a common heritage will have different pathids ?
<lifeless> ddaa: thats the issue right ?
<ddaa> cscvs only does random ids
<ddaa> no common ancestry, no common file ids
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, I know that :). 
<lifeless> yup, on the same page. Good call.
<ddaa> and it's tricky to fix before bzr supports copy
<ddaa> then, it's just difficult to fix, but not tricky
<lifeless> bzr & copy should not be on the critical path for branch imports
<lifeless> cause thats a long way off too. Tchau, I'm gonge
<ddaa> it's on critical path for good branch imports
<lifeless> well, its not even on the drawing board.
<lifeless> (for bzr)
<lifeless> *really gone*
<ddaa> I do have a solution in mind which I think would be good.
* ddaa goes to finish some tests
<ddaa> jdong: see, the Bazaar Status for ktorrent/2.0 is now "Do Not Sync"
<jdong> cool
<jdong> how magical :D
<ddaa> my apologies again
<jdong> no problem
<jdong> just confusing until you told me what happened :D
<ddaa> well, I just hoped it would stay below the background noise of confusion ;)
#launchpad 2006-11-04
<Mez> why doesnt adding a " status rejected" to the end of an email to a bug reject the bug ?
<mruiz> hello. Someone knows how I can share information between Launchpad and Drupal ?
<Madpilot> hi all. Having trouble w/ one of the bzr repos on LP. Not sure if it's a bzr error, or an LP thing... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30130/
<jdong> ddaa: can I ask you a favor of prodding a SVN sync to be done right now?
<jdong> upstream has got me a few important fixes, and I'd like to package some SVN snapshot debs before I leave
<ddaa> jdong: mh
<ddaa> I'll see what I can do to accomodate you
<ddaa> jdong: what's the name of the series?
<jdong> ktorrent's trunk
<ddaa> jdong: done
<jdong> ddaa: thanks very much
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70250 in malone "Support Requests difficult to mark as answered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70250
<mhb_> Hello ... sorry to bother you, but is Rosetta "download .po file" feature working fine? I'm waiting for quite a while (~20min) for my .po file.
<ddaa> hey jdong
<ddaa> I see you are involved in backports
<jdong> ddaa: yep
<ddaa> I need backport of dapper pysvn to breezy. I set up a chroot with debootstrap and got the package to compile (with one dependent backport package)
<jdong> ok
<jdong> sounds good
<ddaa> I wonder what else I need to do before the sysadmins will accept it on production systems, do I need to add a changelog entry with some weird package version?
<elmo> ddaa: there's no problem with upgrading the importds to dapper, in fact I want them upgraded
<ddaa> elmo!!!
* ddaa hugs elmo american football style
<elmo> ddaa: there was just some miscommunication - Karl should be able to sort you out on Monday
<ddaa> elmo: you appeared concerned there was some risk, I wanted to know what you were thinking about
<elmo> ddaa: no, I don't think there's a risk - I'm just aware that the importd's need quiesced prior to the upgrade and checked after it.  that's all
<ddaa> haaaaa
* ddaa sights in relief
<ddaa> way cool
<ddaa> I have a ton of svn import goodness to deploy in production that's blocked on this issue
<ddaa> well... I learned to use debootstrap, not all is lost :)
<mhb_> another 10 minutes and my .po file haven't arrived yet ... is there a way (for a non-admin) to find out where the file currently is, if it has been sent etc?
<ddaa> mhb_: the rosetta overlords are carlos and danilos
<ddaa> but they seem offline ATM
<ddaa> jdong: well, hypothetically, what else would I have had to do to make a good kosher backport?
<jdong> ddaa: add ~something to the version number
<jdong> just so that it forces the backport to be "older" than the origin
<ddaa> something like:
<ddaa> pysvn (1.4.1-0ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low
<ddaa> to become
<ddaa> pysvn (1.4.1-0ubuntu1~ddaas-backport) dapper; urgency=low
<jdong> yep
<ddaa> same distro name?
<ddaa> or "pysvn (1.4.1-0ubuntu1~ddaas-backport) breezy; urgency=low"
<jdong> it doesn't really matter .. but technically it should say breezy
<ddaa> *nod*
<Mez> if I want to target a bug to a source package in ubuntu (that has no product) what do i use as affects?
<Mez> distros/ubuntu/+sources/package ?
<Mez> nvm
* Mez -> food
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70289 in launchpad "Listing view link in listing view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70289
<BHSPitLappy> if I want to post a spec, does it need to have a Wiki Page? or otherwise be well-documented
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70294 in rosetta "Failed to download .po file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70294
#launchpad 2006-11-05
<cablesm102> I recently reported a bug in Edgy RC, and it seems to be fixed. How should I change the bug in Malone?
<BHSPitLappy> wow, sabdfl himself
<mhb_> if a rosetta-master comes in, tell him downloading .po files doesn't work (at all, it seems)
<RainCT> Hi, is there any way that launchpad resend the confirmation mail for OpenPGP keys?
<RainCT> (OK forget it, submited them again :))
<RainCT> new question, how can I decrypt the confirmation message? :P
<jamesh> RainCT: copy the message (including the "BEGIN PGP ..." and "END PGP ..." lines into a text editor and save it
<jamesh> RainCT: then run "gpg --decrypt filename"
<jamesh> it should ask you for your passphrase, then print the decrypted message
<RainCT> ok, thank you :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70416 in launchpad "Gnome menu names not linked to packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70416
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> how can I become the owner of team someone else has created? I'm in right to own it ofcourse.
<arf`> hi
<arf`> someone for answering a meaningless question, from a non-english speaker?
<asabil> how much time is required to have bzr sftp and http sync ?
<asabil> anyone please?
<ddaa> asabil: usually about 10 mins
<ddaa> I mean, usually less than 10 mins
<asabil> ok thanks
<ddaa> if it takes more time, please tell me.
<asabil> no it's okey now
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: could you review the sql patch at https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-68014-step2/full-diff ?
* Mez -> food
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70470 in rosetta "If plural form formula is different on import, set the fuzzy flag" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70470
<SteveA> good morning
<malcc> Morning Steve
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70476 in launchpad "There is no way to reactivate expired team membership" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70476
* Mez -> work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70500 in rosetta "en_GB translation is complete, but stats say "Untranslated: 995"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70500
#launchpad 2007-10-29
<ubotu> New bug: #158181 in launchpad "Let people ask questions without previously creating an account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158181
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 158181 in launchpad "Let people ask questions without previously creating an account" [Undecided,New] 
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<PriceChild> Ubotwo, part #launchpad 
<kiko> Rinchen, go to bed
<Rinchen> lol
<Fujitsu> kiko: I tried to link an upstream bug (project is gxine) this morning, but I can't add a bug watch. I suspect that is because the project is set as using Malone officially, when it in fact uses SourceForge. Can that be changed?
<kiko> Fujitsu, sure it can -- let me change it.
<Fujitsu> kiko: Thanks.
<Rinchen> kiko, go to bed
<LaserJock> hi kiko Fujitsu and Rinchen 
<kiko> Fujitsu, done.
<Fujitsu> kiko: Thanks.
<Fujitsu> Hi LaserJock.
<kiko> Fujitsu, would you like to be able to change this sort of thing yourself?
<Fujitsu> kiko: That would be nice, if it's possible.
<Rinchen> hi LaserJock 
<kiko> Fujitsu, I'm going to get statik to set up some code to allow a team to update products. I'll see that it's done and we'll add you to it.
<Fujitsu> kiko: Aha, thanks!
<kiko> Fujitsu, are you around here?
<Fujitsu> kiko: I wish :(
<Fujitsu> I have exams in a week, plus no way of funding a trip out there.
<kiko> Fujitsu, ah, I had hoped you would come. next time, then. wonder where it will be!
<LaserJock> kiko: I registered a couple more projects this week :-)
<Fujitsu> I doubt I'd be sponsored, and parents probably wouldn't let me go, but we'll see.
<kiko> LaserJock, did you? I didn't notice that! 
<LaserJock> I did xaos
<LaserJock> so I could add a bug tracker
<kiko> ah, very cool
<LaserJock> my plain is to get all the Edubuntu apps in soonish
<LaserJock> *plan
<kiko> LaserJock, I can probably get somebody to script you a product-creation frontend if you can find a set of freshmeat urls for them
<kiko> that might make things easier
<kiko> LaserJock, are you coming this week?
<LaserJock> kiko: no sorry :(
<LaserJock> I have to focus on my dissertation
<LaserJock> so opted out
<kiko-zzz> !
<LaserJock> yeah, I've been to the last 3
<LaserJock> it's hard not seeing everybody
<LaserJock> but such is life
<Fujitsu> kiko-zzz: Isn't launchpad-experts the same as launchpad-edit-registry?
<kiko-zzz> Fujitsu, the specs? I'm not sure tbh. probably. it's a trivial thing -- most of the work is on the community side
<kiko-zzz> mpt, did you notice the weird staging oopses from today?
<kiko-zzz> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory:
<kiko-zzz> u'/srv/staging.launchpad.net/staging/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/../i
<kiko-zzz> mages/demo.png'
 * kiko-zzz scratches head
<mpt> kiko-zzz, that's by design
<kiko-zzz> is that so
<kiko-zzz> ok then
<mpt> I asked Ng to delete the file so that test subjects wouldn't be distracted by it
<kiko-zzz> is it a test of the oops system? :)
<kiko-zzz> ah! 
<mpt> because nobody implemented the button to temporarily hide it in time
<kiko-zzz> heh
 * mpt moves "in time" to earlier in that sentence
<kiko-zzz> mpt, I doubt anybody even knew that was a required task :)
<mpt> It was in the spec! Which was approved!
<mpt> So at least Rinchen and SteveA knew :-)
<kiko-zzz> that's not how it works around here
<Rinchen> I heard that
<Rinchen> :-)
<kiko-zzz> unless it has a milestone and an assignee and I know about it
<kiko-zzz> either you get somebody to care about it
<kiko-zzz> or it DOESN'T GET DONE
 * kiko-zzz uses caps for effect
 * kiko-zzz -> zzz :)
<Fujitsu> kiko-zzz: Yeah, those specs look identical.
<Fujitsu> Night.
<ubotu> New bug: #158199 in launchpad "Download project files page should be sorted to show newest releases first." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158199
<zachtib_> is ppa acting up for anyone? i uploaded a new src pkg, and amd64 built after 1hr, but i386 still has not built after 7hrs
<Hobbsee> no, someone decided to upload a whole bunch of stuff, adn that's still building.
<RAOF> In particular, there's a *whole bunch* of langpacks building, and since they're arch: all and the build scheduler is awesome they all go on the i386 build queue only.
<zachtib_> oh, that makes sense
<zachtib_> i was wondering why there was such a difference :)
<Fujitsu> zachtib_: The language packs took more than 48 hours to build, and the i386 buildd has almost caught up.
<zachtib_> cool
<Fujitsu> There are bugs filed on the fact that arch: all is only built on i386, and that there's no global PPA build queue.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that's still going?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yup
<daniel_ki> whoa, more than 48 hours
<Hobbsee> try 72+
<daniel_ki> reminds me of the days when I built XFree86 on an old 386
<Hobbsee> pepole have been asking about it since at least friday, when there were 3 open office uploads.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: The langpacks finished some hours ago.
<daniel_ki> although that took still less than 48 h
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that OOo stuff was impressive.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah nice.  so now everything else might get a chance to build.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: quick, upload it a few more times
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Yeah, a couple of hours ago it had just got to less than 48h behind, IIRC.
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
 * daniel_ki actually wondered why his small builds took half an hour, but now he thinks he has nothing to complain about, really
<Fujitsu> I was rejoicing when the final OOo build finished, thinking my mplayer would be there for testing within a few hours... then I saw the dreaded `Building language-pack-zh'
<Fujitsu> daniel_ki: The queue-builder is dieing under the load of 15000 pending builds for Ubuntu hardy.
<daniel_ki> how fast are the machines?
<Fujitsu> So builds appear to be taking a lot longer than normal, whereas the actual building is the same as usual.
<Fujitsu> No idea whatsoever.
<Fujitsu> Fairly, I think.
<daniel_ki> Zen should be close to bare metal performance, right?
<Fujitsu> s/Z/X/, but yes.
<daniel_ki> er
<Fujitsu> Very close.
<daniel_ki> although pbuilder setup is very inefficient
<Fujitsu> They don't use pbuilder.
<daniel_ki> what do they use?
<Fujitsu> They use a horribly mangled sbuild with a lot of extra black magic which sometimes works.
<daniel_ki> oh hm
<daniel_ki> but it still seems to take quite a bit of time to install dependencies
<daniel_ki> probably hard to avoid
<Fujitsu> Does it? Seems fairly quick to me.
 * daniel_ki managed to get cowdancer working on his own machine which improved things quite a bit, despite penalties on xfs
<daniel_ki> maybe I got a wrong impression from the log viewer
<Fujitsu> daniel_ki: What you're probably seeing is the slave-scanner (which updates the build logs, normally in real time) being shut down for extending periods.
<daniel_ki> ok
<Fujitsu> slave-scanner won't run when queue-builder is, and queue-builder is taking many tens of minutes to run due to the large number of Ubuntu builds.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hardy build stuff is slowly decreasing, though
<daniel_ki> aaah
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Yeah, it's not taking quite as long any more, it seems.
<daniel_ki> so most of the time doesn't go to the actual build but building the queue?
<Fujitsu> They're independent processes.
<Fujitsu> The queue-builder decides which builds are going to which machines and in which order, I believe.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: 13942 to go.  they're going up again.  sigh.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Hah.
<daniel_ki> ok, so the machines are still saturated?
<Fujitsu> i386 passed p* earlier! Yay!
<Fujitsu> daniel_ki: Yes.
<daniel_ki> cool
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: at times like this, it makes me wonder why they dont set the livecd/security buildds onto automatic, and build stuff faster
<Hobbsee> then just bump the priorities of anything security-based.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Most security stuff is built using dak/wanna-build, not Soyuz.
<Fujitsu> That's why they can't be on automatic, because they're running a separate system.
<Hobbsee> maybe it's live cds, then
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Fujitsu> Some security stuff seems to build in Soyuz, but I'm not sure how that works.
<Hobbsee> a whole bunch of this is still idling, too
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Right, the queue-builder is probably running, so the slave-scanner can't order them around or see what they are doing.
<Hobbsee> heh.  ppa i386 is finally idle, too
<Hobbsee> both of them, actually
<Fujitsu> promethium has been mostly idle for a couple of days.
<Fujitsu> As it is quicker, and doesn't do arch: all.
<Hobbsee> ah, there we go
<Hobbsee> refresh the page, and it's going
<Fujitsu> Yep.
 * Fujitsu needs to head off to TAFE now.
<carlos> morning
<htaccess_> hi i am about to ask a question on launchpad but am not sure which package to associate it with ... console-data console-common or xserver-xorg
<htaccess_> should i just choose one at random?
<gnomefreak> to ask a question use answers on launchpad
<gnomefreak> to file a bug choose one and someone will fix it when they have the info
<ubotu> New bug: #158298 in launchpad "some colours on blueprints are hard to disern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158298
<ubotu> New bug: #158322 in launchpad "Registration message features incongruous request for feedback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158322
<skimat> conversation with jrib previously ::
<skimat> the page you linked me is interessting but where's the feedback - i like this can i vote for it (users)- are devloppers interested in this (devloperrs)
<skimat> <jrib> no voting system exists that I know of
<skimat> <jrib> you could work on it :)
<skimat> <skimat> it be a simple text standard allowing devlopers to change an idea they devlop into a color or format, and users to add their mail to it - when someone is interrested in devlopping an idea all the mails are added to a mail list and those people can team for realising this idea
<skimat> the discussion was about 
<skimat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool#head-5a86a0a61762d65ad36b9d3925fc6825cb76355e
<skimat> thats great but could be improved 
<ryanakca> is there anyway to remove a package from a PPA?
<kiko> ryanakca, yes, ask on help.l.n (see topic)
<kiko> ryanakca, the UI is coming.
<ryanakca> kiko: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #158402 in soyuz "there needs to be a way for a buildd admin to upload a new chroot tarball" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158402
<caquino> hi, is possible to do you "repository reset" in one launchpad project?
<caquino> I want to remove all the files from one project.. to start again
<lifeless> bzr push --overwrite
<caquino> lifeless: but this will remove all past revisions?
<lifeless> caquino: it will make them unreferenced and they won't get copied around etc. As long as you did 'init' to make a new branch
<vx> maybe a redendant question, but, i would like to know wich parts of launchpad are opened please ?
<LaserJock> vx: what do you mean by opend?
<pochu> vx: https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ#head-34295746b9c12bbe42eee4a9bd5e2656306fd796
<Lhademmor> Hi, I have a problem: I'm currently translating Deluge https://launchpad.net/deluge to Danish through the Launchpad-translation interface. But now I want to export the translations so far to a .po-file so I can work with it offline. I tried the "Export" function of Launchpad, but I never received any email.... What should I do?
<carlos> Lhademmor: hi
<carlos> Lhademmor: we have a problem with the export process
<Lhademmor> Do you have an ETA for a fix?
<carlos> it should start working again soon
<carlos> the fix is already done and we are doing some testing now
<carlos> before deploying it on production
<Lhademmor> okay :)
<Lhademmor> I should maybe be able to finish translation before then
<Lhademmor> is there a  ubuntu summit going on?
<LaserJock> yes
<Lhademmor> cool
<vx> LaserJock heard that some of launchpad modules have been published
<LaserJock> vx: ahh, right, Storm I think
<vx> LaserJock yep ty
<ddaa> vx: this, as well: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<vx> ty all
<ubotu> New bug: #158450 in launchpad "heading on blueprint is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158450
<ubotu> New bug: #158455 in malone "When displaying matching bugs in +filebug,  don't display duplicates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158455
<LaserJock> kiko: ping
<doko_> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/mwiki/index.php?title=Bzr
<doko_> poolie: ^^^
<Peaker> the launchpad site is unnecessarily confusing :-(
<Peaker> took me 5 minuets to find where I search for a team
<Peaker> "list all teams" is unsearchable. or it has a search on top but it searches projects, not teams
<Peaker> then view people has to be used, to search teams, which is confusing
<Mez> hmmles..
<Mez> PPAs... 
<Mez> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mez/+archive
<Mez> shows for hardy, yet the dropdown box has gutsy
<Mez> and theres no option for hardy in the dropdown
#launchpad 2007-10-30
<Ubulette> what is the max size for a ppa ?
<gnomefreak> 1 gig
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you can ask for more but 1 gig is max atm
<Ubulette> i'm already at 850M :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> thats why im not pushing alot ot ppa
<gnomefreak> i have to fix sunbird hopfully tomorro
<gnomefreak> tomorrow
<gnomefreak> but i have to figure out how to use the script, anyway good night
<Ubulette> i wanted to do sunbird head with xul1.9 but i guess I have to forget ppa
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Or ask for a larger PPA.
<Ubulette> Fujitsu, how/where ?
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Not sure. Maybe a question on the launchpad or soyuz project.
<Ubulette> i do mostly mozilla stuff so it's big but i'm trying to make those beasts smaller by sharing the xul core
<Peaker> When I created my branch it asked me to give it a public key. Is there a URL I can go to to give Launchpad my public key?
<Peaker> also, how do I allow others to push into my branch?
<Fujitsu> Peaker: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<Peaker> Fujitsu: thanks!
<Fujitsu> You would have to create a team, and move the branch into that team.
<Peaker> Is there a way to move the branch to be trunk?
<Fujitsu> Peaker: For a project?
<Peaker> yeah
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/someproject/trunk/+source should let you do it.
<Peaker> Fujitsu: thanks again
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<Peaker> I can't find my branch in the search dialog there though
<Peaker> of the bzr/no-source-control branch selection
<Peaker> I try to use my launchpad branch for this, it says its an invalid value, its not in the branch search either
<Fujitsu> Peaker: What's the name of the branch?
<Peaker> I called it main in my project, the URL turned out to be bzr+ssh://eyal-lotem%2Blaunchpad@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eeyal-lotem%2Blaunchpad/enough/main
<Peaker> not sure what name I should use here, but eyal main and enough are not finding any branches in the search dialog
<Fujitsu> Peaker: Try using ~username/project/branch.
<Ubulette> gasp, numbers were not uptodate. i'm over a gig now: 40 source packages (327.2 MiB)  273 binary packages (705.3 MiB)  Estimated archive size: 1.0 GiB
<Ubulette> i'm gonna fire a question :)
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: Hah.
<Fujitsu> Peaker: Hm, typing in main found it in the search.
<Peaker> Fujitsu: oh how did I miss that? sorry :)
<Fujitsu> Great, seems to be set up now :)
<Fujitsu> But I need to leave now.
<Peaker> who has write access to a branch? I don't see where I can specify that
<Peaker> how light-weight is a launchpad branch? is it ok to create one for each little feature I am developing? will they share a bzr repository?
<g2g591> i'm having trouble uploading to my ppa, even though dput says it is successful, the build doesn't appear in the status page
<g2g591> hello?
<Peaker> in other words, how can I create multiple hosted branches in the same repository?
<g2g591> when i try to upload my package to my ppa they don't appear in the page listing the status of the build (https://edge.launchpad.net/~g2g591/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all)
<g2g591> never mind
<cprov-out> g2g591: have you received an email ?
<cprov-out> g2g591: saying that your upload was *accepted* ?
<g2g591> i just checked and now finally my latest attempt got through
<cprov-out> g2g591: once you receive the mentioned email your source should appear in the list (+you/+archive) and the builds will be created within approximately 30 minutes
<g2g591> ok sounds good
<Peaker> after a bit of research it seems that launchpad requires me to upload the entire repository/history for every branch I make. this makes hosted branches not really an option when it comes to creating one-per-feature, is this the case?
<jml> Peaker: depends on the size of your branch :)
<jml> Peaker: we are working on ways to make hosted branches share information.
<Peaker> well if the repo was shared the size of the branch would be around the size of a revision ID I'd suppose :)
<Peaker> wouldn't it make sense to have either 1 repository per project, or a repository entity a project can have multiple of, and each branch live inside a repo?
<Peaker> I assume bzr is smart about pushing to a branch inside a remote repository - knowing it only has to send stuff not in the remote repo
<jml> Peaker: there are certain trust issues with sharing repositories.
<Peaker> can't you let users handle these? Let the user who creates a repo specify who has access to it?
<jml> that might well work.
<Peaker> oops, killing dcopserver is not a good idea :)
<Peaker> did you reply? Sorry if I missed it - about why using repo's is a problem?
<Peaker> (at least if users specify who can access it)
<jml> Peaker: all I said was that what you suggested might well work.
<jml> Peaker: in any case, our problem isn't that we don't know how to do it, our problem is that days are too short.
<Peaker> jml: sleep is a poor substitute for coffee
<Peaker> I think I saw the blueprint say the motivation is that you save storage space, which may be one
<Peaker> but I think the users benefit a lot too - because they can push new branches in no-time
<jml> right.
<Peaker> btw: You host the branches with no working trees, I assume?
<jml> we're aware of that, we just wanted to focus on one problem at a time. :)
<jml> right.
<Peaker> does bzr allow doing that easily?
<jml> yes. by default, push doesn't create a working tree.
<Peaker> oh, that simple :)
<Peaker> damn I love bzr :)
<jml> me too.
 * jml -> lunch
<rolando-ve> Hi!
<rolando-ve> Launchpad is down
<rolando-ve>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<rolando-ve> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<rolando-ve> Thanks for your patience.
<rolando-ve> Fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #158570 in soyuz "Please allow multiple PPAs per user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158570
<ubotu> New bug: #152746 in bzr "bzr commit to bzr+ssh hangs on 'No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152746
<ubotu> New bug: #158574 in soyuz "+archive doesn't show all packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158574
<carlos> morning
<mdke> is there any way to report errors on codebrowse?
<mdke> I get errors when trying to browse into a directory at http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/feisty/files
<mdke> 500 Internal Error
<mdke> just a regular Launchpad bug? I don't see a subproject for it
<mwhudson> mdke: file a bug?
<mwhudson> well, let me look first
<mwhudson> oh
<mdke> ah, is it the launchpad-bazaar project I want?
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> it's a known bug this one
<mwhudson> see the last couple of comments in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/88286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88286 in loggerhead "Loggerhead does not escape special characters when embedding a revision ID in a URL" [Medium,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Robey Pointer (robey)
<mwhudson> cherrypy 'helpfully' converts any %2Fs in the url to /s
<mwhudson> (in *addition* to the usual url-decoding)
<mdke> right. I'm worried by the "can't be fixed" comment :)
<mwhudson> probably the fix is "dump cherrypy"
<mdke> hmm. And is there any other way to browse branches until then?
<mwhudson> if it's any consolation, it will become less of a problem as you start using bazaar, as then the revids of the revisions you are browsing won't be url-encoded paths
<mdke> I suppose that is some consolation, yeah
<mwhudson> well, fixing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/138021 would certainly ameliorate the problem
<mdke> although that particular branch is historical so we won't get many revisions to it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138021 in launchpad-bazaar "loggerhead should generate links based on revision numbers and file paths" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<warp10> Hi all
<mdke> shall we reopen the first bug you mention?
<mwhudson> mdke: perhaps file a new, more specific one
<mdke> mwhudson: would you do it? i don't really know what it's all about
<mwhudson> mdke: ok
<mwhudson> mdke: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/158584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158584 in loggerhead "can't browse to revisions whose revid contains %2F in loggerhead/codebrowse" [Undecided,New] 
<mdke> mwhudson: thanks. Is there no way simply to view the working tree without having to worry about revision ids and such? ala svn
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> links like http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/feisty/files/head:?file_id=2698%401e033ed4-87e8-0310-8703-d68c7bbd86c9%3Atrunk%3Awebsite-index _work_
<mdke> whoosh
<mwhudson> but as loggerhead doesn't generate them itself, actually browsing like this is a total pain
<mwhudson> i'm flying to the us tomorrow and was thinking about working on this sort of stuff in the airport and on the plane _anyway_
<mdke> that would be nice :)
<mdke> it seems to me, at least maybe because I'm used to svn, that basic functionality of browsing a working tree shouldn't be impeded by having advanced functionality like revisions and history and so on
<mwhudson> well, the tree-based view of the world is very entrenched in svn
<mdke> these long urls scare me, too
<mwhudson> there's a different bug for that :)
<mdke> it may be entrenched, but viewing the working tree is really useful
<mdke> especially if I want to show someone a single file without asking them to checkout the whole branch
<ubotu> New bug: #158584 in loggerhead "can't browse to revisions whose revid contains %2F in loggerhead/codebrowse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158584
<mwhudson> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/feisty/files/head:/website-index
<mdke> mwhudson: anyway, I'll subscribe to the bugs :)
<mdke> thanks for your help
<mwhudson> mdke: no worries
<mwhudson> mdke: it's a problem i've known about for a while, this is the first time someone other than me has complained about it though
<mwhudson> gives me a bit more impetus to do something about it
<mdke> cool
<mdke> our migration to bzr has been a bit bumpy!
<mwhudson> :(
<mwhudson> it would be good to get a mail about it sent to the bazaar list
<mdke> ok, will do.
<mwhudson> it's something that we'd really like to be easy, of course
<ubotu> New bug: #158593 in launchpad "Java take more cpu and memory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158593
<mwhudson> that's a quality bug report
<proppy> hi
<proppy> how to de-assign myself from a but I was assigned to ?
<proppy> s/but/bug :)
<mwhudson> mdke: thanks
<matsubara> proppy, click the down arrow icon near the assignee name and choose Nobody
<proppy> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> proppy, np
<bigon> hi, could a lp admin remove empathy - 0.21.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2 from the telepathy ppa?
<ubotu> New bug: #158633 in launchpad "No "at" sign with Kubuntu 7.10 GB/Internl kbd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158633
 * Fujitsu wonders why people do that.
<Fujitsu> `Notifying you of bugs or difficulties in your program closely resembles an obstacle race.'
<effie_jayx> anyone here to offer a little help on plural forms for rosseta?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> I have a little question concerning the ppa
<Tonio_> is it using itself as a packages source during the build ?
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: It builds against itself, yes.
<Fujitsu> (you can see the sources.list being overridden near the start of the build log)
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: nice, I couldn't do my current work without this :)
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: ho okay, will have a look at that :)
<ubotu> New bug: #158668 in malone "It should be possible to have the bug description in bug notifications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158668
<ubotu> New bug: #158680 in launchpad-answers "Create link for Question # to that Launchpad Answer page " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158680
<ubotu> New bug: #158692 in malone "Import a bug from debbugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158692
<ubotu> New bug: #158696 in malone "Add a report on upstream bug status for a distribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158696
<ubotu> New bug: #158697 in malone "Push comments to debbugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158697
<jelmer> is there some way to disable the list of existing bugs when users are reporting a bug?
<Hobbsee> why would you want to?
<jelmer> they now simply comment on bugs that appear similar to theirs but are different
<ubotu> New bug: #158700 in malone "Request documentation for e-mail interface via e-mail" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158700
<jelmer> launchpad has the ability to mark bugs as duplicates
<ubotu> New bug: #158701 in malone "Import comments from debbugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158701
<ubotu> New bug: #158702 in malone "Import comments from Roundup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158702
<ubotu> New bug: #158703 in malone "Import comments from Trac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158703
<ddaa> that's interesting
<jelmer> but can't split existing bugs
<jelmer> afaik
<mrevell> jelmer: Is this becoming a problem for bzr?
<jelmer> it's happening for bzr-svn
<mrevell> right
<jelmer> not really a problem yet, but I thought I'd bring it up
<mrevell> Thanks, it's an interesting point. Do you have any example bug numbers?
<ddaa> I think it makes sense to give project owner a choice between "more duplicate" and "more off-the-mark comments"
<jelmer> mrevell: bug 53837
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53837 in bzr-svn "Rename support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53837 - Assigned to Jelmer Vernooij (jelmer)
<ddaa> effectively, disabling the "guided bug filing" for a project means "do not look for duplicates before filing a bug", which is not the usual policy as I understand it, but it can make sense for arcane things like bzr-svn.
<jelmer> ddaa: ultimately, a "change this comment into separate bug" option would be what I'm looking for
<mrevell> jelmer: That's pretty much a support request. It reminds me of the projects that people create to request a ShipIt CD.
<jelmer> mrevell: this particular one was an actual bug (it hsa now been fixed)
<mrevell> Ah right
<ubotu> New bug: #158705 in malone "Push comments to Trac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158705
<ubotu> New bug: #158708 in malone "Push comments to Bugzilla" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158708
<ddaa> jelmer: "turn this comment into a new bug report" sounds like useful functionality, albeit tricky to get right. Can you file a bug about it?
<ddaa> and better than "disable duplicate search when filing new bugs"
<jelmer> yes, will do
<jelmer> thanks for commenting
<ubotu> New bug: #158710 in malone "Import comments from Bugzilla" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158710
<Daviey> "me to" button would be equally useful IMO.. helps gauage Importiance
<ubotu> New bug: #158715 in malone "When a bug already has watches, offer them when adding a new task" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158715
<jelmer> Daviey: me too :-)
<jelmer> Subscribers is usually a good indication though
<Daviey> true.. but there are bugs that relate to me.. that i don't sub' to.
<Daviey> And i'm sure there are others.
<ubotu> New bug: #158704 in malone "Push comments to Roundup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158704
<ubotu> New bug: #158718 in launchpad "ability to split bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158718
<ubotu> New bug: #158732 in malone "Make it more obvious how to add another package to a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158732
<ubotu> New bug: #158741 in launchpad "need a way for downloads with multiple related files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158741
<ignas> is launchpad available in other languages?
<ignas> i seem to be unable to find the place in which i could set it to some different language...
<gmb> ignas: Not at the moment, no.
<ignas> i see
<gmb> I'm not sure if there are plans to internationalize it or not.
<ignas> is it possible to file new bugs using email?
<Kmos> ignas: yes
<gmb> ignas: See https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface for details.
<Kmos> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TeeCee---> hello
<TeeCee---> can somebody help me with a "launchpad-question"? :p
<beuno> TeeCee---, go ahead and ask  :D
<TeeCee---> hehe... I'm looking for a specific string in a specific package, that I want to translate... How do I find this string in this package? :p
<TeeCee---> btw: the package i'm talking about is Nautilus... I've seen a translation-bug in Ubuntu 7.10 which I want to fix..:)
<beuno> TeeCee---, not possible at the moment, that's open as bug #44
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to Данило Шеган (danilo)
<TeeCee---> ubotu: Ok... that's exactly what I also found out..;) hehe
<beuno> TeeCee---, he's a bot that searches for bug descriptions when someone mentions a number  :D
<TeeCee---> hehe... He said so..;)
<ignas> how do you generate a cookie.txt for launchpadbugs.connector.Connector ?
<ignas> i want to be able to post bugs to launchpad through the UI of my application so users would not need to create new logins, or go through complicated forms ...
<mpt> jelmer, does putting "THIS BUG IS NOT ABOUT Y, IT'S ABOUT X" in the description help?
<jelmer>  /wii mpt
<jelmer> whoops
<mpt> I don't havea Wii :-)
<jelmer> :-)
<jelmer> mpt: the problem is, it's very hard for a user to decide whether the bug is related because the tracebacks look quite similar
<mpt> fair enough
<mpt> that's an interesting problem
<mpt> So you'd rather handle duplicates entirely yourself, rather than encouraging reporters to do it
<mpt> bbl, more testing to do
<Rinchen> how is the user testing going mpt?
<Zelut> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> hi Zelut 
<Zelut> Rinchen: I was referred in here looking for someone that can help me get rights on an LP team.
<Zelut> Rinchen: currenty activity/leadership seems dead (as well as the mailman list, but that has been taken care of), so we're looking for someone that can try to take the reigns.
<Rinchen> Zelut, file a question against LP for the admins.  That's the correct course, stating your situation
<Zelut> Rinchen: the admins like Ng, etc? the canonical admins?
<Rinchen> LP admins
<Zelut> where would I do that? (LP, outside of +filebug is a bit of a mystery to me still) :)
<Rinchen> Zelut, LP answers against the LP project
<Rinchen> Zelut, I'll get you a url as soon as LP wakes up :-)
<Zelut> Rinchen: thank you
<mpt> yay slashdotting
<beuno> mpt, you survived digg but not slashdot?
<mpt> Digg? What's that?
<mpt> ;-)
<beuno> hahah
<Rinchen> actually, the fridge was digged this morning, and LP just a short bit ago
<Rinchen> We are popular. :-)
<mpt> So lots of people seeing my grinning face, eek
<beuno> I though digg was much worse on dumping traffic, I don't follow half the links in slashdot since the summary/comments are usually enough, as oposed to digg where the link is the only useful thing...
<yml> hello launchpaders,
<yml> I would like to know if it is possible to close a bug in launchpad when I commit in bazaar?
<mwhudson> yml: not yet
<yml> ok, I was just asking
<yml> :-)
<yml> just in case
<mwhudson> yml: it's somewhat on the radar
<yml> mwhudson: great
<Nafallo> hopefully will never be.
<Nafallo> change the status to committed would be good though.
<Nafallo> but not fix released until upload.
<mwhudson> uh, right
<mwhudson> that kind of detail is one of the reasons it hasn't been done yet :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<twogood> anyone else seeing timeout errors when reporting bugs right now? (i tried from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+filebug)
<twogood> third attempt got to the next step...
<Rinchen> hi twogood, are you still having timeouts?
<twogood> Rinchen: seems to be working fine now, at least if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/158810 is as submitted as it looks like! :-) sorry for crying wolf... 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158810 in xserver-xgl "Evolution folder tree is not always redrawn when using fglrx and Xgl" [Undecided,New] 
<Rinchen> twogood, thanks. :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #158811 in rosetta "rosetta-pofile-stats cron script lacks pythonpath import" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158811
<LaserJock> is Hardy the default build release for PPAs now?
<ubotu> New bug: #158834 in launchpad-bazaar "Code hosting base URL is incorrect in Staging Config" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158834
<ubotu> New bug: #158841 in launchpad "In pagetests/README.txt indicate these rules only apply to sample data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158841
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: It's whatever you put in the changelog...
<LaserJock> they fixed that?
<ubotu> New bug: #158848 in launchpad "clicking a tab on a search results page expected to show that facet of the search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158848
<ubotu> New bug: #158847 in soyuz "changelog display fails to display author information in many cases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158847
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: It always has been.
<Fujitsu> And that bugs a dupe.
<Fujitsu> *bug's
<LaserJock> it used to be PPA uploaded to the current development, you had to specify the the upload path to override
<Fujitsu> No, I was always able to upload to previous releases with just the right changelog.
<LaserJock> hmm, odd
<Fujitsu> The manual override is only for stuff like copying sources from Debian and the like, where the distribution is unstable. But that in itself is a flawed concept.
<LaserJock> I guess the manual override was for if I didn't want to mess with changelog to build something
<asabil> hi all
<Fujitsu> Hi asabil.
<asabil> I wanted to register a project under the name : "people"
<asabil> but it got refused
<Fujitsu> asabil: Right, `people' is a reserved name.
<Fujitsu> You probably want to choose a different one.
<asabil> why ?
<asabil> reserved for whom ?
<Fujitsu> Because /people is a list of people.
<Fujitsu> And groups.
<asabil> :/
<ddaa> asabil: you can call your project something like "people-project", this only affects the URL of the project and the short name used in some forms. It does not affect how the project name is displayed in page content.
<asabil> ok thanks ddaa :)
<asabil> I will
<ddaa> asabil: pick that name carefully though, once you have created it you need to ask an administrator if you want to change the name.
<ubotu> New bug: #123440 in apport "apport bad gateway error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123440
#launchpad 2007-10-31
<ubotu> New bug: #158888 in launchpad-bazaar "bzr register-branch oopses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158888
<ubotu> New bug: #158890 in launchpad-bazaar "register branch should be named "register remote branch"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158890
<ubotu> New bug: #158920 in malone "printer parallel port " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158920
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please unbreak edge?
<Fujitsu> Oh, and the rest of the world too, it seems.
<Fujitsu> Did the Slashdotting finally kill something?
<RAOF> Slashdotting?
<RAOF> Why would LP get /.'d?
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Early this morning that apparently HDD-eating bug was linked to on /.
<RAOF> Oh, not _that_ bug again.
<Fujitsu> In the summary, FFS.
<RAOF> Slashdotting will undoubtedly improve the usefullness of that bug immesurably.
<Fujitsu> Fortunately, somebody redirected the bug page to a static page (like bug #1 was for a while), so people weren't able to comment either.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Fujitsu> Oh, I see, just edge and staging are dead.
<RAOF> Yay.
<pwnguin> so uh, edge is telling me to report a problem after it persists for a few minutes
<pwnguin> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jldugger/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that lot keeps timing out
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: edge and staging are down, I presume they've shifted those servers onto production to handle the load.
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: Turn off the edge redirection for while (on https://launchpad.net/)
<andika> hi, I can't open https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blankon/ since ~20 minutes ago
<andika> is this a known problem?
<Fujitsu> andika: Head to https://launchpad.net/ and disable the redirection.
<Fujitsu> edge and staging seem to be down.
<andika> ok, thanks
<andika> confirmed, using bugs.LP instead of edge works
<willwill> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. 
<willwill> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. 
<willwill> Thanks for your patience.
<willwill> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardy-about-ubuntu
<RAOF> willwill: edge is down.  Disable your edge redirection at launchpad.net
<willwill> RAOF: I got that link from http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/2007-10-31/index.html
<RAOF> willwill: 
<willwill> RAOF: thanks
<RAOF> willwill: Then strip the "edge" bit from it :)
<pwnguin> did canonical hire RAOF as an irc point of contact? :)
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: edge.launchpad.net and staging.launchpad.net are down temporarily - go to <https://launchpad.net> and turn off redirection. | Next developer meeting: Thu 15 Nov 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<RAOF> pwnguin: :P
<yeager> has launchpad taken a long coffee break today?
<Fujitsu> yeager: See the topic.
<yeager> ah
<coolbhavi> I am not able to access answer tracker from today morning
<coolbhavi> I am not able to access answer tracker from today morning
<Fujitsu> coolbhavi: See the topic.
<coolbhavi> Got it
<coolbhavi> thanks
<gary4gar> why  edge.launchpad.net is down??
<Adri2000> gary4gar: /topic
<Adri2000> it doesn't tell why, but it tells that's a known problem :)
<gary4gar> Adri2000, i have read the topic but the reason there is not mentioned :S
<gary4gar> Anyone here has a clue why  edge.launchpad.net is down??
<Hobbsee> because it got slashdotted.
<TLE> *G*
<TLE> The "Ubuntu May Be Killing Your Laptop's Hard Drive" or? Hmm I guess you have to have to admires peoples skills for picking the headlines that gives the biggest wow-effect regardless of its relation to the content
<TLE> as it was also the case with the "Cracked Linux Boxes Used to Wield Windows Botnets" article *G*
<pwnguin> '/part
<osh_> I'm looking for how to get bugs pushed back upstream in launchpad.net. Anyone know how to do that?
<Fujitsu> osh_: You have to do the actual pushing manually.
<osh_> Fujitsu: How do you mean? Do I have to report it in the upstream developers bugtracker manually?
<Fujitsu> osh_: Yes.
<osh_> Fujitsu: That's not fun. ;-/
<Fujitsu> You can then link it by clicking `Also Affects: Project...' and entering the URL.
<Fujitsu> Well, it can't really have an account for you in every single bugtracker in existence.
<osh_> Fujitsu: Well, no, but couldn't launchpad.net have an account in the major bugtrackers around the world and use that to report bugs that should be pushed there? Just a suggestion. I tend to report all bugs that I find in launchpad since I don't know if the bug is distro specific or something that should be sent upstream.
<osh_> Fujitsu: But I do see the problem. Thanks for your answer.
<Hobbsee> osh_: that would mean that the account would speak for all launchpad uers
<Hobbsee> which would quickly get the entire thing blocked, if osmeone abused it
<Hobbsee> alos, what do to with the email generated mail?
<osh_> Hobbsee: Hmm, right. So, not doable then? It would be nice to have though. ;-)
<Hobbsee> osh_: not really feasible - nor wanted - you'd never be able to really track the stuff again
<osh_> Hobbsee: Well, wanted from this users point of view. I'd prefer to just do a bugreport in one place. But again, I do see the problem.
<osh_> Thanks for answering my question. I'll stop bothering you now.
<Hobbsee> osh_: i'm merely pointing out that the idea is unfeasable - not even going into the technical nature of it.
<Hobbsee> dear $launchpad_devs, if edge is down, then how about you kill the bloody redirect to edge?
<Hobbsee> or, at least, let us disable for longer than 2 hours
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You'd think that would make sense.
<Fujitsu> Or just not kill edge.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, i've no problems with shoving hte servers to production
<Hobbsee> but it would be *really* nice not to break all the URL's - you cant even take edge. out, as it just redirects you to the broken block again - every 2 hours
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> If you go to beta at the moment, it will send you back.
<Fujitsu> Surely a couple of lines of Apache config wouldn't be difficult on edge, or just disabling the redirect.
<Fujitsu> Hm, I guess you'd need both.
<Hobbsee> to which beta?
<Hobbsee> the beta (edge) keeps you on beta
<Hobbsee> wonder if elmo is around, and could fix it.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I meant beta beta, not edge beta.
<Hobbsee> we have a beta beta?
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<Fujitsu> It hasn't been turned on for several months, but it's still there.
<Hobbsee> right, yes.  i thought it got renamed to edge :)
<Fujitsu> beta is apparently still around for big, private changes, or so.
<Hobbsee> any way to sort https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending via arch?
<kiko> damn edge down
<Hobbsee> kiko: yeah
<kiko> Hobbsee, I don't think so -- probably worth filing a bug
<Hobbsee> kiko: i'd prefer to see the queue fixed first :)
<kiko> Hobbsee, me too!
<Hobbsee> seeing as this is just a curiosity thing
<Hobbsee> whereas that stops me from doing actual ubuntu work.
<Hobbsee> (completely, in that area)
<kiko> off to gym
<Hobbsee> have fun
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You can, just stick it after the hardy/. So https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/+builds
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah, nice!
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i thought there was probably some sneaky URL way to do it
<Fujitsu> Soyuz navigation rocks.
<Fujitsu> (I'm not sure that's linked from anywhere useful)
<Hobbsee> ah, so only 1912 to go.
<Hobbsee> might be worth upgrading :)
<Fujitsu> Gaaaah, the UDS schedule seems to link directly to edge.
<carlos_> Fujitsu: go to launchpad.net and disable the redirect to edge
<Fujitsu> carlos_: No, the links link directly to edge.
<carlos_> well, that's easy to fix
<RAOF> Silly edge and it's brokenness. :)
<Fujitsu> Keybuk's not around, it would seem.
<carlos_> Fujitsu: just remove 'edge' from the URL
<carlos_> but you will need to remove the redirect first
<Fujitsu> carlos_: Well, I know, but I want clickiness.
<carlos_> Fujitsu: sure, just pointing how to be able to start working now, while the issue is fixed
<Fujitsu> carlos_: I've already the redirect off several times today, and it is off now, but I still have to mangle the URLs.
<Fujitsu> As will the rest of the world in an hour.
<carlos_> yeah, not ideal...
<Fujitsu> Erm, s/already/already turned/
<Fujitsu> Wouldn't it be a good idea to have a more informative error page for long-term situations like this?
<Hobbsee> carlos: do you have permissions to disable the redirect at the moment?
<Hobbsee> until edge is actually back?
 * Fujitsu doubts it.
<carlos> Fujitsu: I just connected so I don't know exactly the problem, I just know it's not working and also, any edge breakage shouldn't take too long, I guess main problem is having most people travelling today
<jrb_> how can i register a super project?
<Fujitsu> carlos: I don't think it's broken.
<carlos> Hobbsee: no, I'm a plain user in launchpad, except for translations
<Fujitsu> I think the edge app server(s) have been reassigned to production to handle slashdotting.
<Fujitsu> As staging is gone too.
<Hobbsee> carlos: pity
<carlos> Hobbsee: our admins are working on the issue
<Hobbsee> carlos: about getting edge back up, or getting rid of the redirect?
<carlos> Fujitsu: is not that, at least from what the short information I have
<carlos> Hobbsee: about getting edge back up
<Hobbsee> right
<Fujitsu> carlos: Hm, OK.
<jrb_> i tried just registering a regular project and then select it as a super project in other projects but that didn't work. also when registering or modifing a project i can only see an option to make a project part of a super project but none to make it a super project itself. 
<Fujitsu> jrb_: File a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<Fujitsu> Only ~admins can create project groups.
<jrb_> ah thanks
<carlos> Fujitsu: edge is fixed now
<carlos> Hobbsee: ^^^
<Hobbsee> carlos: great!
<Fujitsu> carlos: Thanks. Are you able to say what was wrong?
<ubotu> New bug: #158977 in blueprint "Release Series blueprint page should know that I'm not a driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158977
<carlos> Fujitsu: a problem in our latest code landing
<Fujitsu> (I note that staging is still down, though that's not important)
<carlos> I had to disable something that prevented the servers to start (we do automatic code updates for edge and staging from latest code in our repository)
<carlos> and no one was around to fix it due to most of us travelling to Boston right now
<carlos> Fujitsu: it will be online again soon
<Fujitsu> carlos: Thanks.
<carlos> Fujitsu: ok, forget that last part, staging will not be fixed with my workaround (yet)
 * carlos -> out see you all later!!
<jrb_> how can i delete a release series?
<Fujitsu> jrb_: I think you'll have to ask a question on the answer tracker to get that done, again, as only ~admins can do that.
<jrb_> okay:)
<LapTop006> The "subscribe" link doesn't work on: https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<LapTop006> 'tis a 404
<LapTop006> I also can't figure out how to get the "logged in" version of that page
<LapTop006> everything I try redirects or 404's
<Hobbsee> because it's static
<Hobbsee> and is not a launchpad page.
<Hobbsee> (like the otehrs)
<LapTop006> it still shouldn't 404
<LapTop006> I do understand *why* ti's static
<LapTop006> but I don't see why I can't force a dynamic version if I'm logged in
<LapTop006> if the links don't work remove them from teh static versions
<Hobbsee> it....does....?
<Hobbsee> you're viewing the static html version of the page.  
<Hobbsee> if you go via the normal urls, it works fine
<LapTop006> tried the normal urls
<LapTop006> they redirect me even if I add get variables to ensure it's not a caching thing
<Hobbsee> then you would know that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695 works...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks (dup-of: 17216)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Ubuntu Laptop Team (ubuntu-laptop)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 17216 in acpi-support "Hard drive spindown should be configurable" [High,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Matthew Garrett (mjg59)
<LapTop006> tah
<Amaranth> is there any way for me to stop getting email from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/144077/ ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144077 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[gutsy] Regression - "Desktop effects could not be enabled" on ATI Mobility Radeon" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Amaranth> i'm 'also notified', apparently because the compiz part was marked as invalid rather that changed to something else
<Hobbsee> can you unsubscribe?
<Amaranth> nope
<Kmos> Amaranth: maybe you're part of some them that receives mail's from there
<Amaranth> yes, compiz
<Amaranth> which is marked as invalid so i'd like the thing to leave me alone
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: LP still sends mail for invalid bugs
<Kmos> you're assigned to the bug ?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: why doesnt the unsubscribe button work?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: look.  read.  think.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: there is no unsubscribe button
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i'm doing that
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: why not?  right hand panel
<Kmos> :)
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: it says "Subscribe"
<Kmos> Amaranth: click there
<Hobbsee> Kmos: the guy *probably* would have noticed if he was assigned to the bug.  why would he be assigned, if it's invalid for compiz, and he's a compiz dev
<Amaranth> if i do so i end up in the subscribers list instead of the also notified list but if i then unsubscribe i go back to also notified
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: whta does the one below say?  something about unsubscribing/subscribing others?
<Amaranth> yes
<Hobbsee> then click that.
<Amaranth> ok, i'll subscribe you :P
<Hobbsee> make the compiz guys stop reading the mail.  hit save changes.
<jamesh> Amaranth: I don't think we've got a way to stop emailing a package bug contact if their package bug task is marked invalid
<jamesh> I assume that's why you're getting email, right?
<Hobbsee> or at least, that's how i think i've made it work before
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: err, this is to subscribe someone
<Amaranth> jamesh: yes
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: there are usually multiple options on it
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: nope, just an entry to put in a name to subscribe
<jamesh> Hobbsee: he is subscribed because he is a bug contact for one of the packages listed on that bug
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: damn it.  i think they've nuked an option for it.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: exactly
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: or perhaps the bug contact for the package doesnt work, but being part of a team subscribed to the bug does.
<Amaranth> i just changed the compiz bit to some other package :P
<Amaranth> hopefully no one gets mails for eagle
<Hobbsee> haha
<jamesh> Amaranth: that'd probably work, actually
<jamesh> clear the package name on that bug task
<Hobbsee> good, you can still subscribe teams
<Hobbsee> er, unsubscribe
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: no no, i changed what package it was supposedly affecting
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: other good solutions include implemetning a filter in your mail client to filter that bug out.
<Amaranth> right...gmail
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i realise :)
 * Hobbsee looks at the queue...and then looks at dholbach.
 * Hobbsee hopes they have a very happy meeting.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Next developer meeting: Thu 15 Nov 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<Mez> lmao @ the slashdot redirect
<ubotu> New bug: #159027 in launchpad "Subscribe/Unsubscribe 404" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159027
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> i have some approved translations listed on the karma summary screen. Can I see these specific strings somehow?
<ubotu> New bug: #159036 in malone "Allow marking certain bug tags as "official" within a project or distribution" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159036
<pardus> Hi, trying to enable translations for my project, but apperently .pot files needs review first. How many days does that take usually ?
 * lamont wonders what time cprov arrives
<lifeless> lamont: he is here
<lamont> lifeless: yeah - talked with him
<pardus> Hmm - wrong channel fo my question, or is everybody out for lunch ?
<lifeless> pardus: just busy at UDS and stuff. I think that celso is flying at the moment to the US so it will be a day or two.
<pardus> lifeless: thanks, than I will be patient for a while
<lamont> lifeless: he's here, but he's not #here. :-)
<lifeless> actually I meant carlos:)
<Assid> heya
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> could anyone help for ppa quotas ?
<Ubulette> i've filed a question 2 days ago
<asac> hey :) ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124336/+nominate doesn't work :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124336 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #159092 in launchpad "No apparent way to create a FAQ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159092
<laterix> Could someone help me with bazaar? I'm trying to add my project's code into bazaar repository, but it just doesn't appear on site. I ran "bzr init" and then "bzr push <address>". Second command asks private key password. Everything seems to go ok, but I can't see any code on launchpad website. Any ideas?
<laterix> This is my project: https://launchpad.net/entertainer
<Riddell> laterix: you probably want to commit something after init
<laterix> oh, of course. :)
<laterix> Stupid me
<laterix> no luck :(
<Riddell> laterix: so you have an archive with files?  doing bzr log shows commits?
<Riddell> laterix: your push is here https://code.launchpad.net/~lauri/entertainer/devel
<laterix> I have to admit that I'm new with version controlling... I have a dir for my project "entertainer". In that dir I ran "bzr init" and after that "bzr push bzr+ssh://lauri@bazaar.launchpad.net/~lauri/entertainer/devel" as instructed at Launchpad
<laterix> I get
<laterix> Enter passphrase for key '/home/late/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<laterix> Pushed up to revision 1.
<Riddell> well your branch is there, it's just empty
<superm1> you have to bzr add, bzr commit still too
<Riddell> create a file, bzr add myfile, bzr commit, bzr push
<laterix> I see.
<laterix> Is there a delay between commit and what I see on web?
<superm1> well after you push its usually a minute or two
<superm1> but you do have to still push again after commit
<laterix> yeah, doing that right now. Seems slow...
<laterix> Thanks, now my code seems to be there
<laterix> damn. some .svn directories went there...
<laterix> Yeah, I'll do it again from scratch. But thanks Riddell and superm1 for your help. I really appriciate it.
<superm1> laterix, no prob
<superm1> laterix, but dont start over
<superm1> you can bzr remove any directories you dont need
<superm1> and recommit
<superm1> followed by bzr ignore'ing
<laterix> Ok, I already removed that branch :) So, I have to do it from scratch now
<ubotu> New bug: #159116 in launchpad ""Change details" is available on distribution release Overview even when forbidden" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159116
<ubotu> New bug: #159124 in launchpad "Typo on Launchpad main page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159124
<Amaranth> damn it seems someone _does_ get eagle bugmail
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: That I do. ~motuscience does.
<Fujitsu> It does a lot of evil things, but killing video drivers isn't one of them.
<Amaranth> Trying to find a package to dump this bug in so launchpad will stop sending me mail for a bug I've marked invalid
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: but it does have a fun bug that's somewhat compiz related
<Amaranth> which made me mad so it was the first thing i thought of ;)
<Fujitsu> It does, yes.
<Amaranth> I bet their developers tossed that in for a joke and figured no one would ever get it
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: can you think of a package no one specifically gets bug mail for? :)
<Amaranth> it's rather hard to find the bugs i should care about when bugs i've gotten rid of keep bothering me
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: Well, you could complain to the LP people that the lack of ability to remove a task or at least unsubscribe from it is completely ludicrous, but that would probably take two years to resolve.
<Fujitsu> We need a junk package, like there is a junk project.
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: I think it's already been an open bug for that long
<Fujitsu> Bug #1342?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1342 in malone "Can't delete spurious "Affects" lines (bugtasks) from bug reports" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342
<Fujitsu> 2 years and almost 4 months.
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> Why do users think replying saying nothing useful helps a bug somehow?
<Fujitsu> Deleting things isn't one of LP's strong points, as we all know, but that doesn't seem to harmful and can't be hard.
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: Because that's what users do!
<Fujitsu> Which bug is it this time?
<Amaranth> One of them is the one you bounced back to me :P
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Amaranth> i have about a dozen others though
<Amaranth> one of them is a user getting caught by our blacklist and 50 other comments from people saying they have too
<Amaranth> it's like 'duh, this is what we meant to do'...
<Fujitsu> There's a spec about avoiding that, and providing a me-too button, which would help alleviate that.
<Fujitsu> If you make a comment on a bug like that, nobody's going to read it, so..
<Amaranth> ooh, and now a user _demanding_ i mark his pet bug as higher priority than wishlist
<Amaranth> i give up on bug triage and email
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<LaserJock> Amaranth: good for you
<Fujitsu> Morning LaserJock.
<LaserJock> ok, so wait a sec
<LaserJock> if a bug has a bug task that you're subscribed to
<LaserJock> even though it's "Invalid" you still get all the bugmail?
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<LaserJock> can you not unsubscribe yourself from the bug?
<Fujitsu> That is valid, because there might be discussion about where the bug actually is.
<Fujitsu> Right.
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: mark it wont fix do to demanding
<gnomefreak> s/do/due
<Fujitsu> But if it was added accidentally, or definitely isn't a problem in that task, why the heck can't you delete it?
<LaserJock> true
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: well, it's sort of in between low/wishlist
<LaserJock> but being able to unsub from the bug report makes that bug a bit less critical, IMO
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: But that defies the point of bug contacts, if you can unsubscribe.
<LaserJock> Amaranth: just mark it "Critical" and ignore it for a few months ;-)
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: not if it's an occasional thing
<Amaranth> LaserJock: then Keybuk will hunt me down :P
<LaserJock> the bug contact is so you know what to triage, part of that triage should be "I want nothing to do with this report ever ever again" ;-)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: It would probably be much easier to delete the task. And it makes more sense.
<LaserJock> I agree
<Fujitsu> And it would show us the LP can actually delete things, which I've never seen done before.
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: you can delete packages from your PPA
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: well, with administrator intervention
<LaserJock> if you ask
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: True.
<ubotu> New bug: #159146 in launchpad-answers "OOPS setting account as answer contact " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159146
<gnomefreak> how do we stop the uncaught bounces
<gnomefreak> they are getting annoying
<Fujitsu> Uncaught bounces? What?
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: im getting alot of uncought bounces from LP afaik they are posts to bugs
<Fujitsu> What do you mean by uncaught bounces?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> ill post the content
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/231804
<gnomefreak> nvm that looks like mailing list
<ajmitch> that looks like mailing list spam
<ajmitch> almost as annoying as out-of-office replies on a bug
<Fujitsu> How is that LP?
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I love them, and they're even permanent.
<Fujitsu> They really add to the usefulness of the bug.
 * ajmitch has seen too many lately on server bugs
<Fujitsu> *Server* people using autoreplies?
<ajmitch> intelligence is not a prerequisite
<Fujitsu> Apparently not.
<gnomefreak> i try not to read them since i see them wayyyyyy too often
<gnomefreak> i have 8 in email atm
<gnomefreak> yesterday was about same
<ajmitch> sorry, ubuntu-directory team, looks to be a team member
<prabs> hi guys, whats the difference between po and mo formats?
<tavla> mo is 'compiled' po, prabs 
<prabs> alright cheers :)
#launchpad 2007-11-01
<ubotu> New bug: #159169 in launchpad "Launchpad SchoolTool translation page always down." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159169
<blueyed> Should I file a bug report to ask for mass moving ~60 duplicates? Or is this kind of mass editing already possible somehow?
<blueyed> bug #154771 has 60 dupes and is a dupe itself, of bug #153889.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154771 in adept "Kubuntu 7.10 Upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10 and after gives error and says Distribution is Up To Date" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153889 in adept "feisty dist upgrade check does not work" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153889 - Assigned to Jonathan Riddell (jr)
<Ubulette> waa, lpia in ppa !
<Ubulette> + a full rebuild for it. problem is i'm still full, will I explode ?
<Fujitsu> blueyed: You have to do it manually at the moment.
<Fujitsu> Wooo, more PPA buildds.
<blueyed> Fujitsu: then it's seems better to file a bug/request then opening 60 tabs, clicking there two times and pasting, no?
<blueyed> But I would be happy to just change the desc and wait for the feature.. ^^
<Fujitsu> Except most of them are broken for various reasons... hmm.
<Fujitsu> blueyed: Possibly, or you could script it. Or just leave it as is 'cause it's too difficult.
<blueyed> ah, there are launchpad python bindings, aren't there? :) but I'm not to eager - and it would cause more damage then good again at the end - DOSing launchpad and such..
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure if said bindings to much editing at the moment.
<Fujitsu> s/to/do/
<blueyed> I've edited the desc of the bug noew.
<blueyed> -e
<Fujitsu> blueyed: Bug #78596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<blueyed> Fujitsu: just read that one, too.. :)
<Fujitsu> Doesn't look like it will be fixed in the foreseeable future, and will just sit around like the rest.
<blueyed> Is there a bug already about distinct color or icon for dupes in search results (if you search "all bugs reported")?
<Fujitsu> I don't think so.
<Fujitsu> Bug #3796 would fix that, though.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3796 in malone "Display "Duplicate" as if it's a status" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3796
<blueyed> Fujitsu: yes, thanks. Subscribed. But sooo old already..
<Fujitsu> blueyed: That's what happens to bugs in Malone.
<Fujitsu> A lot of them just sit around for years and years being annoying.
<blueyed> Pity!
<Ubulette> seems ppa builders are idle while there are tons of stuff in queue
<Fujitsu> Ubulette: The new ones aren't fully set up yet.
<Ubulette> i'm talking about samarium & promethium
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> The queue-builder is probably running, so they should be OK again in a few minutes.
<Ubulette> ~3h idle already
<Fujitsu> Ah, something on cesium probably died when the new buildds were inroduced.
<Fujitsu> lamont: Do you know anything about this? (I note some of your builds in the histroy of the new builders, so presume you're working on preparing them)
<blueyed> The duplicate-bug-handling blueprint links to a non-public page: https://launchpad.canonical.com/DuplicateBugHandling - linked from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/duplicate-bug-handling
<Fujitsu> blueyed: None of the Launchpad specs are public.
<Fujitsu> So we always get a (quite often unpleasant) surprise when new features arrive.
<blueyed> oh.. I knew I've seen non-public ones before.. I guess I should shut up then now..
<somerville32> Has anyone been working on the bug where you can't have a product or team that starts with the letters lp?
<Fujitsu> somerville32: Are you sure that's a bug?
<somerville32> Fujitsu, My project starts with the letters lp. So, unless I use a different name I can't really make use of launchpad.
<Fujitsu> Sounds like it's fairly deliberate, to avoid misleading names or namespace pollution.
<Fujitsu> Although I could be wrong.
<somerville32> I understand why they may have done it
<somerville32> but it is preventing me from making use of launchpad infrastructure for my open source project legitimately 
<Fujitsu> You might want to ask a question on the launchpad project.
<mpt> somerville32, did you report the bug?
<somerville32> I've filled a bug, yes.
<mpt> ah, I see, bug 157164
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157164 in launchpad "Project names can not start with lp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157164
<mpt> somerville32, most of the Launchpad developers are in meetings this week and next, so it may be a couple of weeks before the bug is looked at
<somerville32> mpt: Would you be able to manually create the teams + product for me?
<mpt> somerville32, no sorry, I wouldn't have permission for exactly the same reason as you don't
<somerville32> Alright. Kiko said that he would manually do it for me but I opted to file the bug so if it'll take a while to fix I'll just poke him when he is around again.
<ubotu> New bug: #159203 in rosetta "my translations disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159203
 * Hobbsee hopes for no ppa backlog
<Hobbsee> no, no ppa backlog it seems - just no queued build.
<ubotu> New bug: #159221 in launchpad "Page without Styles Often  Logins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159221
<JenFraggle> is there still a problem with edge?  I'm getting nothing but oops at the mo
<effie_jayx> hello all... can anyone help with this. I think we finally solved it https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/7836
<Diije> hi
<dato> hello. I was subscribed by somebody to a spec. would it be possible to know who it was, to ask them if it was a mistake or not?
<dato> (I'm user "adeodato" and the spec is "drinking-from-the-firehose")
<intellectronica> dato: unfortunately, not yet. how important is it to know, are you just curious, or is it a serious issue?
<dato> well, I'm mostly curious since I'm not involved in ubuntu development at all.
<intellectronica> dato: it must be a mistake, then. being able to know who subscribed you, though, is an important feature. i hope we'll have it soon
<Hobbsee> how does one get a list of all ubuntu bugs in universe?
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
<lamont> Fujitsu: (et al) there are several new buildds that were created, which are still in manual mode and should be lit up sometime soonish (this week? or next).  lpia buildds should get one running today (that's the current priority)
<lamont> hrm... no cprov
<LaserJock> is there any way to judge the backlog on samarium?
<Ubulette> is there a way to see the queue of a builder (ppa) ?
<Ubulette> lol, same question
<LaserJock> heh
<lamont> I'd be interested to see the answer to that as well.
 * lamont walks off for a moment
<LaserJock> there's a bug for having a PPA build queue
<LaserJock> but with multiple build machines I think the queuing is sort of "as available"
<LaserJock> right now though there's only 1 each for amd64 and i386 so it'd be nice to see
<LaserJock> hopefully nobody uploaded OOo or lang packs ;-)
<Ubulette> i think there are 3 builders per arch now
<Ubulette> samarium+iridium+thallium for i386/xen
<LaserJock> Ubulette: but only samarium is set to "automatic"
<Ubulette> promethium+platinum+osmium for amd
<Ubulette> yep but hopefully, that will change in a few days
<LaserJock> yes, hopefully
<lamont> ubotu: 3 builders, 2 of which are set to 'manual' --> not in use
<lamont> I'm hoping to light those up today
<Ubulette> that would be excellent :)
<lamont> I just need to find out what other blockers there are.
<alex_muntada> kiko: ping
<alex_muntada> kiko: i'd like to talk with you about the project ubuntaires being disabled
<LaserJock> alex_muntada: I'm not sure how around kiko is presently, he's at the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<alex_muntada> LaserJock: oh, i see
<alex_muntada> anyone else from the launchpad team available? i'd like to know a few details about that project disabling before discussing the issue tonight with the catalan locoteam
 * alex_muntada was looking for kiko since he sent the notice about the project being disabled
<LaserJock> yeah, he's probably the guy to talk to
<alex_muntada> LaserJock: thanks anyway :)
<LaserJock> alex_muntada: your email should at least get some attention, but I'm not sure if it'll be in time for your locoteam meeting
<Ubulette> hm, samarium is dead
<Ubulette> socket.timeout 
<gnomefreak> is there something wrong with this? bzr push bzr+ssh://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceowl/debian-0.x
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> there seems to be
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/gnomefreak/iceowl/work/iceowl/iceowl-0.5/debian/".
<gnomefreak> i think i know why
<gnomefreak> notice im pushing the short path instead of full path
<Ubulette> just cd ..
<gnomefreak> i cant push this to save life
<gnomefreak> even using the right path
<gnomefreak> i dont have to commit to start a new branch right?
<gnomefreak> and im assuming --create=prefix is assumed with push
<LaserJock> I think you'd have to have something to push
<LaserJock> and I think you need --create-prefix for a new branch
<Ubulette> i need used --create-prefix
<gnomefreak> i thought they did away with the need for --create-prefix but i will try it
<Ubulette> i never used --create-prefix
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe
<LaserJock> it's been a while since I pushed a new branch ;-)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, do you have at least 1 rev in your branch ?
<gnomefreak> no new branch
<gnomefreak> i dont feel much like changing ubuntu over to debian
<gnomefreak> but maybe i should
<LaserJock> you have to have something to push
<gnomefreak> ok lets try something ;)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you don't have to have something new, just something (ie not an empty branch)
<gnomefreak> yes i know like edit changelog :)
<somerville32> Yeah, just create the branch and than commit.
<somerville32> No need to actually edit any of the files
<somerville32> But you might want to add the files first
<gnomefreak> somerville32: for this im gonna have to as i have tried it that way already
<somerville32> gnomefreak, Did you add the files though?
<gnomefreak> no cant add files
<gnomefreak> that would defeat the purpose seeing as it doesnt need anything to make it work
<gnomefreak> cant just add files nad expect package to build
<somerville32> The problem is that you can't push because you don't have a revision, right?
 * gnomefreak wonders if branching from sunbird and replacing debian dir with iceowls
<LaserJock> gnomefreak: the question is if you've actually got a branch
<LaserJock> do you have the files added to the branch
<LaserJock> did you commit
<gnomefreak> it keeps telling me bleh is not a branch
<LaserJock> do you have any revisioints
<gnomefreak> even while commiting
<jjesse> did you do a branch init?
<gnomefreak> no never needed that before
<somerville32> bzr init; bzr add -r *; bzr commit
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> somerville32: without a revision there is no need for bzr -r
<somerville32> -r is for recursive
<gnomefreak> new branch no revisions yet -r 1 willo be first
<Ubulette> bzr add is enough, it's recursive by default
<gnomefreak> ah thought you did bzr -r
<somerville32> Ubulette, k
<lamont> and we now have 3 i386 and 3 amd64 ppa buildds
<lamont> that should help with the backlog a bit
<Ubulette> lamont, but none seems to be doing anything at the moment. is that expected ?
<Ubulette> ie, samarium stuck with socket.timeout 
<LaserJock> lamont: \o/
<lamont> Ubulette: hit reload?
<lamont> not sure why the amd64 ppa buildds are all idle, though
<Ubulette> \o/
 * lamont was fixing all the ppa buildds, and that has a side effect of causing LP to decide they're dead if it scans them while I'm doing maintenance.  sorry.
<Ubulette> so all are ok now ?
<lamont> all the i386 and amd64 ppa buildds are on automatic and should be working.
<lamont> OTOH, amd64 ppa buildds are all idle
<lamont> lpia PPA buildds are all on manual - we have a little work to do there, and then we'll light those up
<Ubulette> thx
<pwnguin> i thought edge was a semi private beta?
<pwnguin> for some reason im being directed to edge without being logged in. i suppose there could be a cookie thing though
<Ubulette> another lang packs flood in ppa
<Ubulette> let's see how the new builders cope with that
<Odd_Bloke> I'm getting OOPS-670EB88 when trying to report a new bug...
<Odd_Bloke> And now I'm not. :p
<Fujitsu> cpro1: Some build-queueing thing seems to be rather broken...
#launchpad 2007-11-02
<Odd_Bloke> 1
<Odd_Bloke> Oops, sorry. ¬ ¬
<jjesse> ok here's a question, when i go to mark a bug as a dupilcate how can the bug # be optional?
<Fujitsu> jjesse: It can't be optional...
<jjesse> actually it isn't really "optional" due to the fact that if i don't put a #, the bug isn't marked as duplicate
<jjesse> click on "mark as duplicate" and right next to the place where you put in the # it says (Optional)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<jjesse> which is wrong
<Fujitsu> If you leave it blank, or blank it, it's unmarked as a duplicate.
<jjesse> is it really "optional" then?
<jjesse> i guess i'm questing the wording
<Fujitsu> It's hard to say.
<Fujitsu> It is misleading.
<jjesse> so should i raise a bug to get it looked into wording it better?
<Fujitsu> jjesse: You might want to talk to mpt, who is the UI person, if he is actually around.
<jjesse> mpt: are you acutally around?
<Fujitsu> Or file a bug, but he might have a reason for it being like that.
<jjesse> mpt: if not i'll talk to you tomorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #159424 in malone "reset password does not work." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159424
<mpt> jjesse, yep
 * mpt reads up
<jjesse> mpt: did you see my comments in regards to marking a bug as duplicate and {OPtiona}?
<mpt> yeah, that's a bit silly
<jjesse> mpt: should i report a bug?
<mpt> If you do, I will (despite the difficulty of doing so) mark it as a duplicate :-P
<jjesse> lol thanks mpt
<mpt> bug 50108
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50108 in malone "Not obvious how to remove a bug's duplicate marking" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50108
<jjesse> subscribed
<mpt> though as you see, your precise problem is bug 133622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133622 in launchpad "Odd "optional" label in "Mark as duplicate" form for bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133622
<ubotu> New bug: #159427 in soyuz "launchpad.net/+builds should sort by architecture by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159427
 * Philip5-aWay is Away, Reason: ( at work ) | Since: ( Friday November 2 2007. 08:41:00 ) Xlack v2.1
<mitsuhiko> hi all
<mitsuhiko> i've a small problem with the ubuntuusers.de group on launchpad
<mitsuhiko> there i'm not the owner of that group, just the administrator
<mitsuhiko> and i'm unable to contact the owner because the email is broken
<mitsuhiko> (since more than a year)
<mitsuhiko> is there a chance to change the owner?
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: The owner has gone missing, and you're wanting to take over?
<mitsuhiko> yes
<Fujitsu> mitsuhiko: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin should tend to your request soon.
<mitsuhiko> Fujitsu: done
<ubotu> New bug: #159462 in launchpad "KDE control module crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159462
<rexbron> This may be a knowledge issue, but I have a package in my PPA for hardy and would like to also have it built for gutsy but the upload get rejected due to MD5 sums not matching. Any suggestions?
<Fujitsu> rexbron: You can't upload with the same version number as a package already in your PPA.
<rexbron> Fujitsu: ok, so adding ~gutsy1 to the version should fix it?
<Fujitsu> rexbron: Correct.
<rexbron> Fujitsu: thanks
<foolip> I'm having constant timeout problems when working on translations
<foolip> a friend of mine is too
<foolip> is this a known issue?
<Diije> foolip: i'm having this problem too
<foolip> Diije: have you heard anything about why this is happening?
<Diije> nop
<foolip> I also can't download the translations, which is very very annoying
<ubotu> New bug: #159555 in launchpad "Please remove my account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159555
<Ubulette> do we have an idea of the size of the queue for lpia/ppa ?
<LaserJock> Ubulette: probably huge :-)
<Ubulette> i have some already done, but half failed because of a missing dep (still in queue with a dozen others).. so an ETA would be nice.
<effie_jayx> dear all
<effie_jayx> need help with plural forms in rosseta
<effie_jayx> I have sorted the things out
<somerville32> :]
<AnMaster> $ bzr push
<AnMaster> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://anmaster@bazaar.launchpad.net/~anmaster/envbot/module-help/
<AnMaster> No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"
<AnMaster> any idea
<AnMaster> wtf is going on
<AnMaster> pushing simply fails
<Ubulette> did it work for you before ?
<AnMaster> yes it worked yesterday
<AnMaster> it worked two hours ago
<Ubulette> looks like a paramiko issue
<AnMaster> oh and when will it be fixed?
<AnMaster> I assume it is on launchpad's side as pushing with bzr+ssh to another server works fine
<Ubulette> i have no idea, it's working fine for me
<AnMaster> well where are the ppl who can do anything?
<AnMaster> so no one that can help?
<somerville32> AnMaster, Try #bzr
<AnMaster> somerville32, I don't have this problem with any other server
<AnMaster> so I can't see why it isn't launchpad related
<somerville32> AnMaster, I'm not sure but #bzr people are well versed with Launchpad too
<AnMaster> <AnMaster> sigh, what is going on, #launchpad ppl redirect me here
<AnMaster> <james_w> damn, I was going to point you there.
<AnMaster> somerville32, thanks soooo much .....
<somerville32> lol
<MishaS> hi. i have two issues with a bzr repository hosted at launchpad :)
<MishaS> 1. if i check my branch it has 'branch has errors' icon, and i do not really understand what can be done about it
<MishaS> 2. when i try to push stuff to it, it shows me 'Unable to obtain lock ...', then, after some time, 'Could not acquire lock ...'
<MishaS> any way to fix at least the second one?
<ubotu> New bug: #159585 in soyuz "lp-remove-package.py does not log removals to our standard place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159585
<AnMaster> MishaS, possibly, hm tried bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://blah...
<AnMaster> where you fill in the correct url
<AnMaster> if you are sure no one else is writing to it
<MishaS> AnMaster, i'll try
<MishaS> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #159606 in soyuz "osmium incorrectly described as i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159606
<MishaS> AnMaster: it seems to have worked :) thanks
#launchpad 2007-11-03
<posingaspopular> hey all, im trying to file a doc bug in KDE help for kubuntu and I can't figure it out in LP.
<posingaspopular> can i get some help?
<LaserJock> posingaspopular: do you know if it's the kubuntu docs specificly or KDE docs?
<posingaspopular> kubuntu docs
<LaserJock> ok
<superm1> posingaspopular, like this area https://edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs
<superm1> perhaps?
<posingaspopular> god superm1, i love you
<posingaspopular> thanks
<superm1> no prob
<sense__> hello everybody
<sense__> I've got a question
<sense__> How do you add a translation group?
<sense__> someone?
<JenFraggle> I'm trying to import a PGP key but not having any luck, can anyone help?
<sense_> hello everybody
<sense_> I've got a question 
<sense_> how do you add a translation team?
<pochu> sense_: I think only Launchpad administrators can do it. So you would have to ask for it.
<sense_> do you mean project administrators or admins from launchpad?
<pochu> admins from launchpad.
<sense_> ok, thx
<pochu> sense_: you can file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<sense_> thanks
<laterix> Beginner question. How do I remove a branch? I can't find any option for that
<Fujitsu> laterix: You should see a link in the Actions portlet, as long as the branch isn't linked to any branches or bugs, and has no subscribers.
<laterix> Thank you!
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<JenFraggle> I don't seem to be able to import my pgp key
<Fujitsu> JenFraggle: What error do you get when you try?
<JenFraggle> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.
<JenFraggle>     * Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? A fingerprint is a long sequence of numbers and letters. You should use the output produced by the command:
<JenFraggle>           gpg --fingerprint 
<JenFraggle>     * Have you published your key to a public key server? You can do that by by entering in a terminal:
<JenFraggle>           gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 
<JenFraggle>     * Has your key been automatically mirrored to the Ubuntu key server? Keys sometimes take up to an hour to be synchronized between servers. You can check if it has by querying the Ubuntu key server directly. If it hasn't, you can publish directly to our server by entering in a terminal:
<JenFraggle>           gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 
<JenFraggle> I've tried following the on screen instructions but keep getting this screen
<Fujitsu> JenFraggle: What is the fingerprint you are entering?
<JenFraggle> 7C16 87E0 6B38 CC9B 4198  D54A 5FC0 BCD1 5C3E C919
<JenFraggle> that is what the terminal prints out, I copied and pasted it as well as typing it out
<Fujitsu> JenFraggle: I can't see that key on the keyserver.
<Fujitsu> You probably want to run : gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 5c3ec919
<JenFraggle> I did the gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<Fujitsu> That might not have picked up your key for some reason.
<JenFraggle> did that, do I have to wait now to be able to import on launchpad?
<Fujitsu> Aha, the key is there now.
<Fujitsu> You might have to wait a few minutes, but try now.
<JenFraggle> seems to be working now, thanks.  I had one before but I have changed my email address so needed to create another one
<Fujitsu> JenFraggle: Aha, good.
<JenFraggle> Just need to wait for the email to come through and I'll be away.  Thanks for the help
<Fujitsu> No problem/
<ubotu> New bug: #159728 in launchpad "Mirror up-to-date, but it doesn't exist anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159728
<ubotu> New bug: #159735 in launchpad "Karma doesn't increase after translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159735
<ubotu> New bug: #159748 in malone "Unable to comment or subscribe to 59695" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159748
<matthew_> how do you reopen a bug?
<matthew_> hellow
<Nafallo> change its status?
<matthew_> ok
<matthew_> launchpad is a failure
 * Nafallo raises brows
<somerville32> matthew_, How so? :)
<matthew_> well, from my experience, i've reported probably 2 dozen bugs and 0 have ever been fixed
<matthew_> many have never even garnered a response
<Nafallo> that is not the software at failure now, is it?
<matthew_> no
<matthew_> this is a channel for launchpad the software?
<mwhudson> yes
<matthew_> ohh, well i have 1 criticism of that too
<matthew_> some of the bugs that I reported don't show up in the "Bugs related to" page for me
<matthew_> so i have no way of getting back to them.
<LaserJock> matthew_: did you click on "List reported bugs"?
<matthew_> yep
<matthew_> and "all related bugs".  there's at least 2 bugs that i know i reported not listed there
<LaserJock> "list reported vugs" should have all the bugs :/
<LaserJock> at least that are open
<LaserJock> if they've been closed they wont' show up in the default
<matthew_> maybe that's why
<matthew_> now do i find it then
<LaserJock> click on "advanced search"
<matthew_> done...
<LaserJock> just check all the statuses and search
<matthew_> holy crap it worked
<LaserJock> that is the goal, yes ;-)
<AlexC_> hey there,
<AlexC_> I've got a bugs team for my project which is the bug contact and gets all notifications emails from all bug activity. However, the members within that group are not getting notifications, is there a way to make them get the same notifications as the Bug contact?
<foutrelis> :)
<AlexC_> =)
<LaserJock> AlexC_: so you've got a team as the bug contact, or  just  one person?
<AlexC_> LaserJock, a team yes
<LaserJock> AlexC_: does that team have a contact address?
<AlexC_> yes, and all activity notifications do go to that address
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> so either make that a mailing list or remove  the contact address
<AlexC_> LaserJock, ah, if I remove the contact address the notifications will go to everyone in the team?
<LaserJock> yep
<AlexC_> great, thanks
<somerville32> How long does it take lp to mirror bzr pushes?
<somerville32> nvm
<somerville32> :)
<mwhudson_> somerville32: 1-2 minutes, usually
<eljefe_> Launchpad isn't accepting new bugs, error OOPS-672D998
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/672D998
<mwhudson> it's a timeout
<mwhudson> try again?
<eljefe_> will do
<somerville32> Seems to be working
<somerville32> We're getting bugs in #ubuntu-bugs
<eljefe_> yeah it was a time out, thanks
<somerville32> Are there any lp admins here?
<ubotu> New bug: #159799 in soyuz "auto-syncs should not send upload notifications to -changes@" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159799
<ubotu> New bug: #159809 in launchpad "Typo on translation tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159809
<ubotu> New bug: #159826 in launchpad "series list puts always lists focus first" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159826
<ubotu> New bug: #159841 in soyuz "Improve launchpad-bugs-closed syntax links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159841
#launchpad 2007-11-04
<ubotu> New bug: #159859 in launchpad "Add contact list to "Subscribe someone else"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159859
<Hobbsee> bloody launchpad.
<Hobbsee> how does one go about downloadign old binaries now?
<Hobbsee> if one attempts to do it in logical order, you seem to end up going around in circles.
<somerville32> I'd just download from p.u.c
<Hobbsee> i cant - it'll be gone
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Go to the source package page.
<Fujitsu> Click a version.
<Fujitsu> Click a build for an architecture.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yup.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: this is the logical way
<Fujitsu> I did it this morning to fix my X breakage, let me see..
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ...and then where?
 * Fujitsu is looking.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Portlet on the left.
<Hobbsee> well, logical for launchpad, anyway
<Fujitsu> Top.
<Fujitsu> Resulting binaries.
<Fujitsu> I have no idea why they're there, but they are.
<Hobbsee> ah, excellent.
<Hobbsee> i swear i'd already gone to that link, selected hardy, then it dumped me back out at hardy source page
<Fujitsu> It does that, yeah.,
<Hobbsee> would have thought launchpad would be intelligent enough to remember which version i just said i wanted...
<Hobbsee> or use some sort of sane navigation system.
<Fujitsu> Soyuz navigation sucks, but the rest isn't toooo shocking.
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm only meaning soyuz navigation her
<Hobbsee> e
<Fujitsu> The way the archive is structured means it's going to be messy, but I'm sure it could be done better.
<Hobbsee> once you understand about how to find source packages on lp, yes.
<somerville32> How do I get a package report for a team now?
<somerville32> nvm
<imbrandon> whats the (temp) request method for getting things removed from a PPA ?
<MafijaTeam> hi all
<Diije> ++
<effie_jayx> need help setting up the plural forms for a language in rosetta
<effie_jayx> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/7836
<effie_jayx> anyone
<mdke_> effie_jayx: you are unlikely to find a rosetta team member around during the weekend
<effie_jayx> mdke_,  I am trying at different times :D
<effie_jayx> shall give the list a whack
<effie_jayx> :D
<mdke_> effie_jayx: good idea
<ubotu> New bug: #160008 in launchpad "lpdebs breaks bzr-svn on gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160008
<daub> hi, i have built a .deb package of my project. can i upload it to the ppa?
<MafijaTeam> n
#launchpad 2008-10-27
<Hobbsee> is launchpad under high load again?
<Hobbsee> it is now taking 32 seconds to load https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: any ideas?  (was it you who asked me to report this?)
<wgrant> It's 5am in LP land, isn't it?
<wgrant> Or is epic over?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<spiv> wgrant: it's still going... it's epic!
<wgrant> spiv: Is it epic because it's long, epic because there are lots of devs there, or epic because it means people aren't here to fix LP when it breaks epically?
<spiv> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Good answer.
<spiv> :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<spm> Hobbsee: have had a look around; we're actually pretty lightly loaded atm. But I do agree that that link above is not super fast.
<Hobbsee> sph
<Hobbsee> spm: hmm, OK.
<Hobbsee> spm: i'm not the only one to have noticed launchpad being slow today.  Strange.
<spm> hmmm. O
<spm> bleh - wrong damn key again - sorry - what I was about to say was: we're the lightest loaded in about a week. Have been all our morning.
<Hobbsee> spm: oh well, cool.  :)  I wish some of that extra pedal power can get shoved towards building langpacks or so
<wgrant> Huh.
<spm> heh. If only it worked like that. :-)
<Hobbsee> i know,i know...
<spm> Hobbsee: I know you'll probably hit me for suggesting this when we finally meet: But am thinking that perhaps a bug report 'gainst the slowness you're seeing - in particular that link - would be worthwhile??? If only to help get some focus before it gets really bad?
<wgrant> Getting really bad won't matter in a few hours.
<persia> That's actually probably worthwhile, in part because EeeBotu hits that page fairly often.
<Hobbsee> spm: well, i've now got a bug from the, erm, repeating breakage over the week, but I could do that.
<Hobbsee> spm: I can try reporting a bug, and will hope for more success than the last one.
<wgrant> LP can feel free to collapse soon. Maybe it can do all of its collapsing before Jaunty even opens.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: *snort*.  don't give it ideas!
<spm> wgrant: I was thinking more 6-12 months - it could be like a query that (now) needs optimising; or similar
<spm> heh
<Hobbsee> spm: when do we finally meet, btw?
<spm> Dunno. OSDC? I'm coming up for that.
<Hobbsee> not UDS?
<Hobbsee> hm, wasn't going tothat
<spm> UDS? No. Aprt from manging servers et al, don't have a lot to do with Ubuntu itself - per-se.
<spiv> spm: Oh, you'll be at OSDC too?  Cool.
<Hobbsee> darn
<spm> spiv: how could I miss the opportunity to heckle all you folk talking! ;-)
<wgrant> LP people are normally at UDS, aren't they?
<wgrant> But you're not LP...
<spm> not really no. support LP, but not part of LP. We (losa's) also support landscape.
<wgrant> You're technically part of IS rather than LP?
<spm> yup.
<NCommander> spm, question, is there a way we could manually move one or two of the PPA builders to the regular pool (to help combat the langpack builds before final freeze)
<wgrant> I don't think that's a LOSA question.
<wgrant> I think that's an infinity question.
<wgrant> And I think slangasek will do something if he feels it necessary.
<spm> wgrant: NCommander: pretty much my understanding too.
 * NCommander paints a sideways eight on a spotlight and shoots it into the sky
<cody-somerville> NCommander, just use a PPA to do your building. :P
<NCommander> cody-somerville, no, its a matter of getting the langpacks built so we can enter final freeze
<cody-somerville> NCommander, final freeze is for wimps.
<Hobbsee> so's -security
<persia> cody-somerville, hardy is for wimps.
<antono_> hello!
<antono_> anybody can help me to understand my fault with ppa packaging?
<antono_> trying to build my first package 8 hours long
<antono_> https://launchpad.net/~antono/+archive/+build/750390
<stdin> antono_: if you look at https://launchpad.net/~antono/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all you can see it's waiting on a missing build-dependency
<stdin> "Missing dependencies: gconf-2.0-dev"
<stdin> maybe you mean "libgconf2-dev"
<antono_> anybody can help me to understand my fault with ppa packaging?
<antono_> trying to build my first package 8 hours long
<stdin> [05:24]<stdin> antono_: if you look at https://launchpad.net/~antono/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all you can see it's waiting on a missing build-dependency
<stdin> [05:24]<stdin> "Missing dependencies: gconf-2.0-dev"
<stdin> [05:25]<stdin> maybe you mean "libgconf2-dev"
<persia> antono_, as stdin sat, it's waiting on the gconf-2.0 package which doesn't exist.  It will wait forever.  Upload a new version.
<antono_> yep i'll try
<antono_> rightnow i fixed it
<antono_> and waiting for new build
<antono_> can i say to debhelper to extract build-depends from configure or something similar?
<RAOF> antono_: No, there's no such funtionality.
<antono_> it isn't possible at all or it's just missing feature?
<antono_> hmm
<RAOF> It's pretty much not possible at all.
<antono_> i think it isn't possible koz configure knows nothing about apt
<antono_> am i right?
<RAOF> Yeah, that's about the right ballpark
<antono_> it would be nice to have clever build system
<antono_> something like packagekit with different backends
<antono_> E: Couldn't find package libgnomeui-2.0
<antono_> i'am stupid
<antono_> sorry
<RAOF> "aptitude search" is likely to be useful for you.  As is 'apt-file search gnomeui-2.0.pc', for example.
<antono_> is tere any way inform dput about default upload ppa?
<persia> Also, you don't necessarily want to give configure *every* package it wants.  Sometimes you want to not have some features because they are especially buggy or break other features you do want.
<persia> Yes.  Set [DEFAULT] in your dput.cf
<antono_> thanks
<antono_> am i stupid? i spen all night building one package
<antono_> is it normal learning curve for new debian packager?
<RAOF> this is pretty normal, yes.
<persia> Just one night is fairly good.  Some people spend a couple months.
<antono_> persia, i not finished yet ;)
<glade88> where will be the Jaunty UDS located at?
<persia> Mountain View, CA, USA, but why ask here?
<glade88> persia: lol.. coz I saw this https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-jaunty
<persia> Hmm.  sprints should probably belong to projects or distros.
<glade88> yea.. one can propose a blueprint for the sprint afaik
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? The LP team is sprinting so there may be a delay in answering questions | http://launchpad.net/bugs/289037 (blocking uploads, builds, etc.) has been worked around
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? The LP team is sprinting so there may be a delay in answering questions | Community help contact: allenap | http://launchpad.net/bugs/289037 (blocking uploads, builds, etc.) has been worked around
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know why im getting an AssertionError - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/mplayer/hardy
<stefanlsd> Actually it may be related to - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/272372
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272372 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot manually stack Bazaar branches on Launchpad branches" [High,In progress]
<stefanlsd> Although i thought branch stacking was fixed in the latest LP
<beuno> thumper, mwhudson ^
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: yeah. its exactly that bug
<mwhudson> the fix just missed the last rollout
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: i can provide you with some gobbledygook to make the branch work if you like
<mwhudson> or actually, i can fix it
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: previously, i was able to do - b = bzrlib.branch.Branch.open('bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~username/treename') \n b.set_stacked_on_url('/~teamname/originaltreename')  which doesnt seem to make it work
<stefanlsd> used to work actually, not anymore
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: oh right, that's what i was going to suggest
<mwhudson> hmm
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: let me try it again just to confirm
<thumper> stefanlsd: your branch urls are missing a third part
<mwhudson> i get
<mwhudson> bzrlib.errors.UnknownErrorFromSmartServer: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)')
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: im getting this - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63168/
<stefanlsd> looks like ssh host key verification failing...
<spiv> mwhudson: that's a wacky error to get from a smart server!
<mwhudson> spiv: yes
<spiv> The "Host key verification failed.
<spiv> " bit is particularly curious.
<stefanlsd> yeah, let me try move my known_hosts
<mwhudson> spiv: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63169/
<mwhudson> spiv: i think thats a message from the server
<mwhudson> (say, i'm glad i fixed the sftp server!)
<stefanlsd> heh. it asked me if i accept the new key, i accepted and same error.   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63170/
<spiv> mwhudson: noice
<mwhudson> oh um
<mwhudson> i bet the codehosting user on the server has a key for vostok aka bazaar.launchpad.net in it's ~/.ssh
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> but i don't think the key changed recently
<mwhudson> o/ never mind o/
<spiv> Curiously, I just get 'bzrlib.errors.NotBranchError: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/mplayer/hardy/"' when I try to open that branch the same way stefanlsd did (at a Python prompt).
<mwhudson> spiv: bzr version?
<mwhudson> oh
<spiv> mwhudson: 1.7.1 and bzr.dev
<mwhudson> spiv: you don't have launchpad.Edit on the branch :)
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: i can fix your branch with lftp, want me to do it?
<spiv> mwhudson: so my session looks at the mirror rather than the hosted one?
<mwhudson> spiv: right
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> mwhudson: Also, why has https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~spiv/bzr/bug-270397 been failing to mirror with KeyboardInterrupt?
<mwhudson> spiv: it might be to do with a buggy version of squid in the data centre
<spiv> mwhudson: joy.
<mwhudson> spiv: yes
<spiv> mwhudson: does intrepid have a better squid?
<spiv> mwhudson: KeyboardInterrupt is a really crummy way to communicate that :P
<mwhudson> spiv: a fix is available, which doesn't answer your question
<mwhudson> spiv: yes, there's a bug about that somewhere
<mwhudson> spiv: i've handed the squid problem to IS, bug them :)
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: if you could fix the branch, i would appreciate it
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: do you know why i am getting that host verification problem?
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: the problems are because the bzr process _on the server_ is trying to open the branch over bzr+ssh
<spiv> Because the stacked-on URL starts with bzr+ssh://...
<mvo_> hm, when I use the "+contactuser" and click on "send" I get a 403 (Not allowed here)
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: k. why would that key of changed then?  possible to delete the known hosts from my user side on the server then?
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: it's not a problem on your side, at all!
<mwhudson> stderr on the server gets echoed to your terminal
<spiv> stefanlsd: no, fixing the server configuration is not possible as a user :)
<spiv> stefanlsd: we have admins for a reason ;)
<stefanlsd> heh. i realise its server side. so the request is that an admin remove the known hosts from my user on the server so it gets the updated key?  (although still unsure why the key would of changed)
<mwhudson> the fix is to stop the server trying to open the branch
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: ok. i can do that :)
<stefanlsd> although that method used to work for fixing my own branches.
<mwhudson> yeah, i'm not sure what's changed
<stefanlsd> kk. not that critical. can wait till the next LP release.
<mwhudson> spiv: can you think of a way i might be able to see the serverside traceback?
<spiv> mwhudson: I would expect there to be log files...
 * mwhudson finds a new bug in our sftp server...
<mwhudson> spiv: har har
<spiv> mwhudson: which traceback are you thinking of, though?
<mwhudson> i guess thats a point
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: would it be possible for you to fix that branch for me?
<mwhudson> spiv: i would like to know the 'traceback' up to the point the error gets sent to the client
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: it's just now fixed
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: great. thanks :)
<spiv> mwhudson: I actually would expect that to be captured into a log file.
<stefanlsd> stacked branches are great for us south african low bandwidth people
<spiv> mwhudson: I'm not sure which one (maybe ~/.bzr.log?  surely not...), but ISTR seeing a log file like that at some point.
<spiv> mwhudson: my memory may be faulty, of course.
<mwhudson> stefanlsd: sure, that's the point :)
<mwhudson> it's my job to make sure they work smoothly!
<doggyyy> i am trying to load this page for more than 10 min, the page say to let you guys know >> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/files
 * Hobbsee tries loading it
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it's broken.
<beuno> it's a known performance bug with loggerhead on big branches
<beuno> we have to restart it now and then
<beuno> mwhudson loves doing that
<wgrant> cron ftw.
<beuno> well, ideally, we find that bug and squash it
<beuno> rockstar has started work on it
<Hobbsee> oh nice, it got through the queue!
<beuno> well, it's been worked on a few times already
<beuno> we keep plugin holes, and it still bloats
<beuno> it's much better than before
<beuno> but there's still something going on
<Hobbsee> and someone fixed primero, but then artigas broke.  At least it wasn't on the same arch :P
<beuno> starting to suspect it's a bzr issue
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I just noticed that... but will gstreamer kill kohnen now?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: I hope not.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait.
<Hobbsee> yep, i'd say it alreayd has.
<wgrant> Somebody should tell infinity and get somebody similar to supersede the build.
<wgrant> Or I guess he could notice, but it might be too late.
<doggyyy> guys the page is sill not loading, i just looking for a copy of mysql-5.1.29 am i looking at the right place ?
<mwhudson> doggyyy: it should work now
<thekorn> hi, are there any plans to fix staging? - and if so is there a ETA?
 * rockstar reads backchat to see what he's supposed to be working on.
<wgrant> rockstar: Fix Loggerhead kthxbye.
<rockstar> wgrant, "Fix Ubuntu kthxbai" is about the equivalent.
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> But we're frozen, so I have an excuse.
<elmo> gah
<rockstar> wgrant, if you make me a machine that can even slow down time, I could get more of it done.  :)
<elmo> who keeps marking hppa builders not ok?
<Hobbsee> elmo: sorry...but aren't they not?
<doggyyy> guys how do i use lauchpad to download mysql 5.1.29 brache ?
<doggyyy> okay i found the files at : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1-5.1.29-rc/files << how do i export them ?
<elmo> Hobbsee: I guess so; just if I catch them early enough, manually disabling them just means I have to manually enable them
<doggyyy> doggyyy, is there a lauchpad client ?
<Hobbsee> elmo: right.
<Hobbsee> elmo: didn't know you were around, sorry
<elmo> yeah, I should have mentioned unwedging it on the channel, sorry about that
<wgrant> Given that primero was gone for hours.
<mwhudson> doggyyy: you use bazaar
<wgrant> At least we're almost up to date now.
<rockstar> doggyyy, use bzr
<Hobbsee> elmo: you're forgiven.  Just don't decide to set me on fire or something.
<mwhudson> doggyyy: this post looks relevant http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/getting-started-with-bazaar-for-mysql.html
<wgrant> Hobbsee: But setting you on fire gives us a good reason to push you into a pool.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: neither are overly fun...
<wgrant> The latter probably makes the former more fun than otherwise, however.
<Hobbsee> heh
<gord> anyone know when staging.launchpad.net will be back online?
<afflux> bug 183685 is getting quite annoying. From comment #94 onwards (last one currently is #344) they are all either: out-of-office responders, unsubscribe requests or people telling other people how to unsubscribe.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
<wgrant> What particularly confuses me is why these people think sending 'unsubscribe' will work.
<wgrant> I haven't seen any list software do that for a long time.
<Hobbsee> because you're supposed to be able todo that for mailing lists, iirc.
<wgrant> And if they're clueless enough not notice an unsubscribe link or read instructions, they should be too new to know about old list managers.
<wgrant> Can we get a DBA to drop their subscriptions, or something?
<wgrant> It's getting ridiculous.
<wgrant> It has probably made it into the top 5 ever commented bugs by now.
<thumper> wgrant: I don't think so
<thumper> not top 5
 * thumper goes to lunch
 * wgrant checks.
<wgrant> Mine made it into the top 3 or so with only a few hundred.
<wgrant> It's #7 of all time.
<wgrant> So not quite #5 yet, you're right.
<wgrant> But it'll get there.
<asac> hi. could someone please look at OOPS-1031EA73 (me trying to add network-manager team to modemmanager team)
<beuno> asac, it seems the invitation has been declined before
<matsubara> asac, you seem to be hitting bug 165205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 165205 in launchpad-registry "OOPS changing team ownership to a invited member" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165205
<matsubara> asac, oops, not that one
<matsubara> nevermind me. it is what beuno said
<NCommander> morning elmo
<asac> matsubara: and now?
<asac> matsubara: i first tried to "add memeber", then i didnt see how to accept that invite
<asac> then i saw "add onw of my teams" and used that -> OOPS (1st. dont have the id)
<asac> then i found the "accept" decline and declined
<asac> and used "add one of my team" -> OOPS again
<matsubara> asac, is there an option to see the invitation and change it to accept rather than declined?
<asac> matsubara: i can try that. just thought that it might be better to keep it at this state until someone looked into it
<asac> hmm ... cant see the old invite anymore
<asac> matsubara: ok readding and accepting invite worked
<asac> so nm ;)
<matsubara> asac, cool.
<alga> How do I go about if I want to host my project on LP, but it is already registered by the Registry administrators?
<alga> Searched the docs, to no avail.
<salgado> mrevell, see alga's question above
 * mrevell looks
<mrevell> alga: I can help you with that. Send me an email to feedback@launchpad.net with details of the project and something that shows me you're the project owner.
<hernad> hi cprov, can wi now test upload
<hernad> wi -> we
<alga> mrevell: Thanks, I already found a pointer on the Registry admins description and filed a question on launchpad.
<BjornW> Hi there. I recently registered a project on Launchpad and I wonder how to use the blueprint feature without access to an external wiki. Is Launchpad going to get a wiki.
<BjornW> Sorry, what I meant: Are there plans for a wiki in Launchpad?
<thumper> BjornW: kinda, sorta, sometime
<thumper> BjornW: well, there will be a public wiki that can be used with Launchpad
<matsubara> thumper, there is already!
<thumper> matsubara: which one?
<thumper> I was actually thinking of wiki functionality built into LP
<matsubara> thumper, dev.l.net, isn't that one you're referring?
<matsubara> oh
<thumper> is that ready for people to use now?
<matsubara> afaict, it's open already
<thumper> cool
<matsubara> thumper, mrevell has been moving some stuff over there
<mrevell> thumper: It's there and ready but we're not making much noise about it until beuno's theme is applied to it
<LEW21> Hi, how to make empty translation of a string in Launchpad Translations?
<jordi> leave it untranslated
<LEW21> ok
<jerryk> Hey everybody.  If I want to do a query via the Launchpad WADL API to get "all bugs modified since insert-date-here", is that possible in the current form of the API?
<jerryk> Been browsing the docs and bug db to try to find evidence for or against this possibility.
<BjornW> thumper: so where is this 'underground; wiki to be found ;)
<thumper> BjornW: dev.launchpad.net
<thumper> BjornW: apparently
<thumper> BjornW: it still needs a nice style added to it
<BjornW> thumper: aha, it seems to be more geared towards the launchpad devs then?
<thumper> BjornW: I'm not sure, I think it is supposed to be a general availability thing
<thumper> BjornW: it is very new
<BjornW> thumper: ok, if it is to be for the 'general public' and integrated with Launchpad I'm a very happy person :D
<thumper> BjornW: I think that is the plan
<BjornW> thumper: I don't need it right away, but it would be a great addition for our plans.
<BjornW> thumper: Cool, is there a specific place/list to watch for announcements regarding this?
<thumper> BjornW: the launchpad-users mailing list, or planet ubuntu, or news.launchpad.net
<jerryk> When one does a query in launchpad for "most recently changed" bugs, what's the criterion applied on the server end that qualifies something as "most recently changed?"
<thumper> jerryk: probably edits or new comments
<jerryk> thumper:   Is there any notion of how that's limited?  i.e. the last at most N for N some number?  The ones updated in the last certain amount of time?
<thumper> jerryk: sorry, not my area so I don't know the details
<BjornW> thumper: thank you for your help. Much appreciated. Gonna check out the things you mentioned
<thumper> ok
<thumper> np
<jerryk> thumper:   gotcha, thanks.  Any notion of who I might be able to bug about it?
<thumper> jerryk: BjornT_ should know
<Romario> i've just read the following feature description in quite old launchpad release notes
<jerryk> thumper:   thanks.
<Romario> "Translation credits are now automatically handled by Launchpad by    listing all contributors in Launchpad along with credits coming from    the PO files"
<Romario> where do i find this function at launchpad?
<jerryk> BjornT_:   Thumper tells me you're the guy I ought to ask about how queries in teh launchpad API are made/interpreted?
<thumper> jerryk: to do with bugs that is
<jerryk> thumper:   thanks
<thumper> jerryk: had you asked me about branches, I could have helped :)
<jerryk> thumper:  I'll note that in case I develop a need to know about branches in the future. :)
<thumper> jerryk: you should look, bzr rocks
<jerryk> thumper:  Indeed, messing with the launchpad API is my very first exposure to it!
<Romario> can anyone please give me a hint?
<jerryk> OK!  Obnoxious bug posts / feature requests submitted. :)
<jerryk> Is there a one-true-canonical source for the WADL file descripting the Launchpad API?
<jerryk> Where should one go to get the latest/greatest?
<rockstar> jerryk, the edge server has the latest and greatest.
<jerryk> rockstar:  What's Launchpad itself implemented in?
<jerryk> rockstar:   and thanks for the info
<rockstar> jerryk, what do you mean, what is it implemented in?
<jerryk> The server software that implements the Launchpad bug database...  what's *that* written in?
<rockstar> Ah.  Zope.
 * rockstar notes that Launchpad is more than just bugtracking...  :)
<LarstiQ> And that, Python.
<rockstar> LarstiQ, yes.  I guess I should mention that for people who wouldn't know that.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: I was a bit amazed when Halting State (a novel I'm currently reading) started on the first page with a Zone/Python 3000 programmer
<LarstiQ> Zone being a VM for distributed MMORPGs
<rockstar> Interesting.  I have not read that.
<rockstar> I've been absorbing Gaiman recently.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: it extrapolates current technological changes ~10 years into the future.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: always a good choice :)
<rockstar> So, python 3000 is old skool then?
<LarstiQ> rockstar: still actively being recruited for
<rockstar> HA!
<LarstiQ> rockstar: but when one recruiter replies "Yeah yeah, we believe you have all the Java apis memorized" the character thinks to himselve the recruiter is obviously dated
<rockstar> Oh, that's too funny.  I don't know if I'd like it to be that real.  I prefer a high level metaverse, in which code is talked about, but only in generalities.  :)
<rockstar> Plus, being able to kill someone in Second Life might make me want to use it.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: there hasn't been any actual coding yet (I'm on page 72), I do like the book, after I got used to the style
<rockstar> I'll have to check it out.
 * rockstar adds it to the backlog
<LarstiQ> and mad props for the well investigated Dutch scenes :)
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? The LP team is sprinting so there may be a delay in answering questions | http://launchpad.net/bugs/289037 (blocking uploads, builds, etc.) has been worked around
<wgrant> Can some person with DB access /please/ remove Fritz Raddatz's structural subscription to malone?
<wgrant> He plainly has no clue what he got himself into or how to get out.
#launchpad 2008-10-28
<NCommander> wgrant, whats going on?
<wgrant> NCommander: He keeps replying to bugmail saying either nothing or LOTS OF CAPS ASKING FOR NO MORE MAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NCommander> wgrant, *wince*
<NCommander> Good $TIME_OF_DAY elmo
<zoke> I can't seem to use launchpad with bzr and plink
<NCommander> wgrant, what is structual subscripton mean specifically?
<zoke> everytime I connect, plink reports the connection as abandoned
<ajmitch> wgrant: I see what you mean...
 * ajmitch wonders if the "You are subscribed because..." needs to contain very explicit unsubscribe instructions
<ScottK-laptop> Nah.  That's what spamcop is for.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> Ubuntu (not PPA) source packages are all supposed to be signed on Launchpad, right?
<ScottK-laptop> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/spamassassin/3.1.3-1ubuntu1~dapper1/+files/spamassassin_3.1.3-1ubuntu1~dapper1.dsc
<ScottK-laptop> Doesn't appear to me to be signed.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I thought only the changes had to be actually signed
<ScottK-laptop> Well only .changes has to have a signature of someone allowed to upload.
<ScottK-laptop> I think .dsc needs A signature
 * NCommander tests it with an upload to his PPA
<TeTeT> is there an easy way to see all bugs that had a status change between two dates, e.g. last Friday and today?
<jerryk> TeTeT:   Hey that's exactly a question I had.  AFAIK as of this moment, no there isn't, but if there is one that I don't know about I'd be all ears.
<Hobbsee> what was the question?
<jerryk> Hobbsee:   TeTeT asked "is there an easy way to see all bugs that had a status change between two dates, e.g. last Friday and today?"
<jerryk> Hobbsee:   I assume he means via the API, although I'm not even sure how to do this with the advanced query page in the browser either.
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> no idea then, sorry :)
<TeTeT> would be nice to have a GUI for it
<nellery> anyone have an idea why the packages in my ppa (https://launchpad.net/~nick.ellery/+archive) are not detected by Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> nellery: define 'detected' here?
<nellery> Hobbsee: if I attempt to install it from apt it installs the Ubuntu version?
<ScottK-laptop> Either you made a lower version or you didn't add your PPA to your sources.list and then apt-get update
<Hobbsee> or it hasn't actually published yet
<ScottK-laptop> That too
<Hobbsee> it's not lower
 * ScottK-laptop is busy trying to resurrect a dead dist-upgrade attempt, so didn't look.
<nellery> wow.  I am amazed at my intelligence
<ScottK-laptop> Which was it?
<nellery> I removed it from my sources.list, intending to put it back -_-
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> always useful
<nellery> there we go, it works
<nellery> thanks both of you for pointing out my stupidity ;)
<Hobbsee> you're welcome ;)
<Hobbsee> people have made more foolish errors.  *shrug*
<ScottK-laptop> That's why we're here. ;-)
<wgrant> ScottK-laptop: What went wrong with your dist-upgrade? All of mine went fine, except for the one where my mother decided to hit the reset button half-way through...
<ScottK-laptop> wgrant: Intel D945Gnt motherboard and the new kernel can't connect with the installed SATA drives.
<wgrant> Ah, fun.
<ScottK-laptop> IIRC in Gutsy this motherboard had a problem if it was a mixed ATA/SATA configuration
<ScottK-laptop> I wonder if there's been a regression.
 * ScottK-laptop unplugs hardware.
<ScottK-laptop> Actually I'm going to play with the BIOS a bit first and see if a more ancient setting helps.
<dholbach> is there any ETA on the staging login issue? :)
<wgrant> All I know is that it's quite deliberate.
<dholbach> aha?
<wgrant> I hear that staging is being used for testing DB changes.
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> it makes using the LP API a bit difficult :)
<wgrant> Just run your own. Oh wait.
<wgrant> I wonder if demo.lp.net is suitable.
<wgrant> Hmm. That's running one old codebase.
<dholbach> hm, EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT exists, but EDGE_WEB_ROOT doesn't
<wgrant> What is *_WEB_ROOT for?
<dholbach> I have a script that automatically logs in (so I can run it on a headless machine) - it uses _WEB_ROOT
<wgrant> Hmm.
<dholbach> ah, hang on
 * dholbach tries something
<dholbach> hm, still can't login
<dholbach> using https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/ did not make it work :-)
<mpt> How do I find out who is subscribed to a particular project's bug reports?
<Hobbsee> mpt: look at the "also notified" panel?
<Hobbsee> for any given bug on the project?
<soren> Ah. that's much better than what I was about to suggest.
<soren> I would have filed a bug against the project suggesting it be reimplemented in php (unless it already was, in which case I'd suggest ruby), and see who responded.
<matsubara> mpt, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+subscribe has a bug subcriptions portlet
<soren> Or something of similar inflammatory effect. Perhaps some spam tossed in there for added effect.
<matsubara> which is slightly better than also notified, because also notified includes people from dupes, which would be misleading
<Hobbsee> soren: *grin*
<Hobbsee> soren: brainfuck or something might be even better...
<wgrant> matsubara: Also notified doesn't contain dupe people.
<mpt> matsubara, thanks, that's well-hidden
<wgrant> matsubara: "From duplicates" contains dupe people.
<soren> Hobbsee: No, the trick is to make it sound as though you actually mean it. That's exceedingly difficult with brainfuck.
<wgrant> Also notified contains other structural subscriptions (ie. project groups or milestones), and the assignee.
<matsubara> wgrant, indeed.
<matsubara> I forgot the from duplicates section
 * wgrant welcomes mpt to userland.
<mpt> matsubara, do you have permissions to unsubscribe someone from Launchpad projects?
<wgrant> You need DB access, IIRC.
<wgrant> I asked to have that Fritz guy unsubscribed from malone this morning.
<mpt> oh good, thanks
<matsubara> mpt, nope, you need to ask a question and the Losas can take care of it
<mpt> he seems unhappy
<mpt> "Dear Losas, what is the airspeed of an unladen swallow?"
<wgrant> I don't think anybody useful noticed, so I might ask an answer.
<matsubara> mpt, african or european?
<wgrant> No! We need a UI designer /alive/!
 * mpt throws a dart at a Launchpad pie chart
<Hobbsee> soren: ahhh, right
<mpt> wgrant, why did you mark bug 290125 as a duplicate of bug 216668?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290125 in malone "Default source package bugs list missing some bugs (dup-of: 216668)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216668 in malone "Need overview of distribution bugs throughout all series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216668
<mpt> I can see that they're related, but I don't think fixing either of them would fix the other.
<wgrant> mpt: They're the same. Maybe my summary is bad.
<mpt> The former is about a source package bugs list. The latter is about a distribution bugs list.
<wgrant> mpt: They're surely the same fix... but true.
<wgrant> The same thing also goes for projects, I suppose.
<mpt> really?
<mpt> do bug reports disappear off the project list when they're targeted to a series?
<wgrant> It's a fundamental design flaw in Launchpad.
<wgrant> The bug pages only show things open in their context.
<wgrant> And series are separate contexts.
<wgrant> It's how it works, but it is rather strange.
<wgrant> If I have something closed in the devel series (or the non-series task, if it isn't targetted to the devel series), it won't appear on the non-series list.
<wgrant> That behaviour is useful sometimes, but there's no way to get the other useful list - everything.
<wgrant> No way at all.
<wgrant> Somebody needs to redesign how that works.
<beuno> wgrant, would you like emailing me about that specific problem?
<beuno> I have a soyuz sprint at some point
<beuno> and I'm collecting data on it
<wgrant> It's not Soyuz.
<wgrant> It's Malone.
<beuno> even better
<beuno> I have a sprint the last week of novemeber
<beuno> it's sooner
<wgrant> Ah, convenient.
<wgrant> beuno: There's not much to email about - there's just no way to list all bugs open in a pillar and its series.
<wgrant> Pillar or sourcepackage, actually.
<beuno> wgrant, and there's a bug for it?
<beuno> I'm in the middle of a sprint
<wgrant> Bug #216668, but it should be generalised.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216668 in malone "Need overview of distribution bugs throughout all series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216668
<beuno> so I won't really retain most of this  :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<philn> hi
<philn> i have an issue with a "private" project/team.. one new member of the team is not able to see the private bugs
<philn> whereas other members of the team can
<philn> bac, kiko, someone: can you help me? ;)
<pro-rsoft> is it possible to somehow add a branch that everyone can check changes into?
<woods> Hello, please one help. I am Brasilian person. I downloaded of Ubuntu.com the LINUX 8.04 DESKTOP, i need to use image .iso in DVD and no in CD, dont have other mirror of DOWNLOAD DVD .ISO ? PLEASE HELP, IS VERY IMPORTANT!
<woods> Turns out he already burned 4 CDs virgin mine, and not just my CD rewritable, but my reader not the rewritable, so I try to save the. Iso in a DVD, I need a link. Iso DVD on the Linux desktop ubuntu 8.04 please!
<salgado> woods, você pode gravar o .iso em um DVD.  mas o melhor lugar pra pedir ajuda seria o canal #ubuntu-br
<woods> Hummm Obrigado, mas eu ja queimei 3 DVD Virgem tentando gravar, 2x eu tentei gravar direto o .iso do ubunto de CD no dvd, e o terceiro agora eu usei o daemon no .iso peguei os arquivos e fiz um dvd inicializavel com os arquivos, assim tambem queimou, eu acho que não da pra gravar .iso de CD em DVD, a n ser que eu burle de alguma forma, mas não quero burlar, quero um link direto de .iso dvd =S
<woods> Vou ver lá no ubuntu-br
<salgado> woods, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/
<woods> Esse é 4.3GB, não é o desktop eu to baixando ele aqui já, mas nunca usei ele, tenho pouca pratica com linux, tu tem como me confirma se isso é o que eu estou procurando?
<woods> QUero Instalar o Ubuntu 8.04 DESKTOP num Pentium 3 de 512 memoria ram, com grafico, por isso não escolho o alternate, esse intrepid não é algo diferente até por ele ser 4x maior? e eu acabar me perdendo depois em instalar e usar? não é diferente?
<woods> Se for praticamente o mesmo, que vá abrir aquela janela digamos que em 'portugues' que o desktop faz, ai me serve, o ideal seria o desktop, eu quero instalar e usar so o ubuntu na maquina, mas quero ele a nivel de iniciante
<woods> Ja usei o Slackware e é mto hardcore pra mim
<woods> ?
<salgado> woods, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-i386.iso é o .iso pro DVD. versão 8.04 (Hardy)
<woods> Por que ele tem 4GB ? @.@
<woods> Tá, tá bom se é o 8.04 em serve o tmanho é o de menos
<woods> Unica duvida que fico agora
<woods> é em relação ao ALTERNATE e o DESKTOP, eu não quero o ALTERNATE, esse que você me mostrou e ja estou baixando é um "DESKTOP" né ?
<woods> :S
<salgado> é
<woods> valeu ;@~
<woods> vou baixar e tentar a tarde
<salgado> woods, o alternate só tem a instalação diferente. depois de instalado ambos são iguais
<woods> hummmm
<woods> ah então tudo bem
<woods> valeu mesmo ai
<asabil> hi all
<Odd_Bloke> asabil: o/
<asabil> just wondering, is it normal that the branches of a project I have hosted in LP are standalone branches ?
<asabil> and not part of a repository
<beuno> asabil, yeap
<beuno> there anre't any shared repositories in launchpad
<asabil> oh ok
<beuno> there are stacked branches, which achieve something similar
<MTecknology> Is it possible to make tasks or bugs or something that relate to a specific launchpad group?
<rockstar> MTecknology, what do you mean?
<MTecknology> I mean something like a forum... Task: Jump Twice  User1: I jumped twice 3 times in the store  User2: I jumped twice in my neighbors house
<MTecknology> rockstar: I'm guessing it might be better to have my own site that does exactly what I want and keep the LP group as a membership role
<MTecknology> I think that's what most groups do, isn't it?
<jcastro> cody-somerville: what are all those lists for that you just requested?
<cody-somerville> jcastro, OEM Services
<jcastro> cody-somerville: ok, approving
<_jbl_> Hello
<_jbl_> I have a PPA question/issue
<_jbl_> I get a mail with: Rejected: [...] Version older than that in the archive. 0.8.0-0~ppa1 <= 0.8.0beta1-0~ppa2
<_jbl_> which totally makes sense, however, the upstream version is that way: 0.8.0 comes after 0.8.0beta1...
<wgrant> _jbl_: You probably wanted 0.8.0~beta1, then.
<_jbl_> no, that's the thing. I package 0.8.0-beta1 and upstream just released 0.8.0 and I wanted to package that. Would have been smooth if upstream had 0.8.1 ;)
<wgrant> _jbl_: You needed to use 0.8.0~beta1 for the beta. That's how Debian package versioning works. You could use 0.8.0.0 for now, I guess.
<_jbl_> ok. any way I can revert this then ?
<geser> use something like 0.8.0rel till 0.8.1 comes out
<wgrant> _jbl_: You'll have to work around it until they release 0.8.1.
<wgrant> Patient.
<geser> and don't make the mistake in the future again :)
<geser> it certainly helps to wait on answers before leaving the channel
<wgrant> Don't tell them that.
<xlyz> is staging.launchpad.net down?
<wgrant> xlyz: Yes.
<wgrant> It is being used for testing of big Launchpad changes.
<xlyz> i'll try again in 1-2 hours then. thanks
<wgrant> It will be longer than that, I suspect.
<wgrant> It has been a couple of days already.
<xlyz> oh. I'll try tomorrow, with all fingers crossed ;)
<Jazzva> Hello... Is there someone who has the privilege to edit comments on bug reports in Launchpad?
<spm> Jazzva: what's the problem?
<Jazzva> spm, I replied once to the bug report and left the e-mail address in the quote. Now that person would like if his/her address could be removed.
<Jazzva> spm, I asked a question on answer tracker and got the response that it's impossible, but that person insists on this, I'm asking here to see if it's really impossible...
<Jazzva> *so I'm
<Jazzva> it's bug 95670 and question #37825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95670 in debian "[needs-packaging] Jabbin" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95670
<spm> Jazzva: I see... An unpleasant situation. Curtis has answered the initial query specifing out the situation. If the individual in question still has a problem with this, I would advise that they raise it as a question themselves. Your being man-in-the-middle is unfair (imho) to yourself and unnecessary.
<Jazzva> yeah... I guess.
<Jazzva> spm, thanks.
<spm> Jazzva: it might also be worthwhile sitting a day or two before replying. This looks like heading into flamewar-email-pong.
<spm> Alternately, don't answer at all. Which might be a less inflamatory option. ???
<Jazzva> spm, looks like the beginning of the flamewar. I think it's polite to answer and that to be final from my side (as I certainly tried to help)
<spm> Jazzva: agreed.
<wgrant> Is it that hard for a LOSA to issue that single UPDATE? Or is that against policy?
<rockstar> wgrant, it's not a good idea to just go loose on the database on every time someone wants something changed.
<wgrant> Of course not.
<wgrant> But if there's no other way, and it gets somewhat reasonably irate users to be a bit less irate...
<rockstar> If it comes to that, it comes to that.  It's just not something me jump at the chance for.  *shrug*
 * rockstar can't type tonight
<vmelo> anyone can give me some answers about rosetta?
<wgrant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vmelo> ok, the option "Packaged" is a upstream option?
<vmelo> it's the translated message from upstream?
<vmelo> well, I asked the question
<wgrant> So probably nobody who's watching right now knows.
<wgrant> Wait a while, I would recommend.
<vmelo> k
#launchpad 2008-10-29
<philn> bac: PING
<mips> I need help editing a lauchpad entry I replied to via mail.
<beuno> mips, a comment?
<mips> beuno, I commented by email and accidentaly quoted the the mail which displays the users email address and my signature.
<beuno> mips, you can't really edit comments
<beuno> but you may be able to file a question for the admins to look at it
<mips> I was hoping to find a admin here
<beuno> at: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beuno> mips, we're all at a sprint
<mips> I'm there already
<beuno> so they're all learning stuff  :)
<mips> Ok thx, I will post a question.
<mips> Was hoping I could get hold of mrevell
<mrevell> yo mips
<mrevell> mips: How can I help?
<mips> I need your help to edit a comment, I already ask a question
<mips> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/49366
<mips> Sorry to bug you for this as it is all due to my own stupidity
<mrevell> mips: I'm afraid I can't edit a comment directly but I can make sure our admins are aware of your need.
<mips> mrevell: Thanks, I appreciate that.
<mrevell> mips: No problem!
<mips> Thx
<wgrant> mrevell: Are you aware of the other instances of his email address that that user wishes to have removed?
<wgrant> He's quite angry.
<mrevell> wgrant: Sorry, I'm not sure who you're talking about.
<wgrant> mrevell: The user who owns the email address in the comment that mips requested be edited.
<wgrant> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/37825
<wgrant> See the recent comments on the bug referenced there.
<mrevell> wgrant: That last question you posted seems to have been resolved.
<mrevell> wgrant: So, to answer your question, I'm not aware of the other instances.
<wgrant> mrevell: Not quite resolved. Check the bug referenced there.
<wgrant> ... except that seems to timeout.
<wgrant> The filer of that question is not the complainant, and the complainant does not accept the answer.
<geser> wgrant: try non-edge, what I've read it works currently better than edge
<wgrant> geser: I just had to refresh a couple of times.
<mrevell> wgrant: So, I think the person who has the complaint should get in touch with us. Launchpad does not reveal email addresses in bug comments to non-logged-in users, which prevents problems with spam-bots etc. It's difficult, though, to deal with an issue by proxy.
<wgrant> mrevell: I'm aware, but as you can see the user is refusing and being generally unhelpful.
<mrevell> wgrant: Well, I guess that this particular user's choice!
<mrevell> wgrant: I don't mean to seem unhelpful myself but there's only so much help we can offer when someone isn't prepared to come to us directly.
<wgrant> So you're just going to let the situation deteriorate into more unpleasantness, when it is clear that he wants it to happen?
<wgrant> His attitude is certainly unhelpful.
<wgrant> But it's easily fixed.
<mrevell> wgrant: Let me look into it further. tbh this is the first I've come across this particular situation, so thanks for bringing it up.
<wgrant> mrevell: As you can see, it's been around a while.
<wgrant> And was brought up in the channel about 12 hours ago.
<mrevell> wgrant: I think there are a couple of issues here and it's probably not appropriate to discuss it further in a public channel
<wgrant> Very true.
<wgrant> Anyway, you now know about it. I have achieved my goal.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<mrevell> wgrant: Unfortunately we don't see all discussions in irc
<mrevell> But thanks again for raising it. I'll get on with fixing it, if I can.
<LarstiQ> mrevell: between spm and Jazzva fwiw
<mrevell> oh, ok thanks LarstiQ
<mrevell> LarstiQ: hi, btw
<LarstiQ> hi :)
<wgrant> The logs for this channel are always small enough that I can read those that occurred overnight.
<wgrant> Wouldn't it be more productive to file one big "Activity log needs an rm -rf" bug?
<wgrant> There are so many and they haven't been touched for years.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: why isn't the community person for the day required to read the previous backscroll, and pass anything important on?  It might be a good idea, if launchpad people want to have a reasonable idea about what their users are saying / how they're interacting / any problems they're having
<Hobbsee> like wgrant says, the logs tend to be pretty small
<Hobbsee> (assuming that's feedback you actually *want*, of course)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Generally, we have 24 hour coverage within the team (not of CHR), so any issues remain "live" and the concept of over night makes little sense. And of course we want feedback :)
<persia> mrevell, Well, there are weekends :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: so, I presume the issue about the autoresponder and the people on the ubuntu-docs mailing list, and spam of that particular bug is on your "live" radar.  When will that be getting fixed?
<Hobbsee> that's a bug that's been brought up multiple times on this channel.
<Hobbsee> timeout: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/45944  Error ID: OOPS-1033EB417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45944 in ubuntu-meta "Ubuntu Server Guide Not Installed On Servers" [Medium,Fix released]
<wgrant> Hobbsee: edge is being generally slow ATM
<wgrant> Hobbsee: unsubscribe Bu unsubscribe g unsubscribe #183685 unsubscribe?
<wgrant> unsubscribe
<Hobbsee> bug 183685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
 * Hobbsee waits for hte next timeout link
<Hobbsee> Yup.  Error ID: OOPS-1033EB426
 * Hobbsee switches back to lp.net
<wgrant> I just disabled my redirect for the first time this year.
 * gmb looks at those OOPSes.
<wgrant> gmb: Thanks. There are lots and lots of them.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: first time? wow!
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah yes, that's definetly the one.
<Hobbsee> holy cow...there are a *lot* of subscribers!
 * Hobbsee notes the silence from mrevell
<Hobbsee> gmb: thanks!
<kiko> wgrant, just because of that bug?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm sorry I wasn't fully as attentive as you would like. Let me read the scroll back
<wgrant> kiko: Pardon?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: The issues you raised are, AFAIK, things that as a team we're working on. Let me speak to a few people to see if I can get a status update.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: OK.
<kiko> wgrant, are any other bugs reliably timing out?
<wgrant> kiko: Lots of bugs are.
<Hobbsee> kiko: I just hit 2 completely separate bugs that are timing out.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: But were they both from near the top of the commented list?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, i couldn't find one on the commented list :)
<wgrant> I know that's where I got two of mine when I was unsubscribe loooking for that unsubscribe one unsubscribe.
<Hobbsee> but, probably :)
 * Hobbsee wonders where that bug about package diffs is
<gmb> Hobbsee, wgrant: allenap has filed bug 290668 about those timeouts. We're investigating solutions now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290668 in malone "Bug page timing out; suspect slow query on ValidPersonCache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290668
<wgrant> gmb: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> gmb: cool, thankyou.
<gmb> np
 * Hobbsee finds a second new pet bug.
<Hobbsee> oh, and when are the launchpad specs becoming public?
<wgrant> When hell freezes over, or OSCON?
 * kiko yawns
 * Hobbsee hands kiko some coffee
<Hobbsee> i'd be interested in reading the package diff spec
<wgrant> kiko: You were yawning at my incessant negativity?
<kiko> wgrant, yes with bonus points for the poetic coda :)
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> But seriously, are the specs going to become public in the near future? There have been rumours floating around.
<kiko> yeah, they'll be gradually moved over to dev.launchpad.net
<kiko> our internal wiki is a mess so it's a bit hard to transport them over en-masse
<kiko> but hey what wiki ISN'T a mess
<allenap> leonardr: https://pastebin.canonical.com/10610/ -- I'm guessing the content type I pass is gibberish.
<wgrant> kiko: Wow, that's actually great to hear.
<wgrant> All wikis do end up very messy.
<kiko> just that cleaning them up is full-time
<leonardr> allenap: yes, you need to specify the x-www-formencoded type
<leonardr> i would expect an Invalid Media Type error, not a 400, though
<leonardr> so you might have another problem that i don't see
<wgrant> kiko: I apologise for the irritating negativity, but, well, LP has its share of annoyances as well. I should know better.
<allenap> leonardr: Just fixing the content-type makes it work now. Thanks :)
<leonardr> cool
<kiko> wgrant, you and Hobbsee and my good friend scott k should be aware of how this practically impacts your interaction with the team -- and the subsequent results (or lack of)
<wgrant> kiko: Indeed, indeed.
<Hobbsee> kiko: I try.  But i find it very difficult when I see complete wastes of time (like partial implementations of features, that don't seem to get finished)
<Hobbsee> obviously, it would be better if we just filed bugs, used the sections of the api that are there, and tried to get the hell away from launchpad anywhere else, but it's often not that easy...
<kiko> Hobbsee, the fact that you call them complete wastes of time kinda underlines what I am saying.
<Hobbsee> kiko: you're saying that partial implementation of features, which no one can use because they didn't get finished, *is* a constructive use of time and effort?
<lool> Got oops OOPS-1033ED526 when filing a bug; resubmitting worked
<kiko> Hobbsee, less facetiously, I'm saying that improvement is incremental.
 * Hobbsee tries pushing the big red button, which has been made nice and shinier, but still does nothing.  Incremental improvement...yes, I guess you *could* call it that.
 * Hobbsee admires the shinyness, though
<kiko> I don't think that analogy is really appropriate
<kiko> but your negativity bores me, so I'll look elsewhere
<Hobbsee> I can give you a URL for said shiny button, if you wish...
<wgrant> I can think of a not too unreasonable reason for that button to be not quite complete.
<wgrant> Its functionality is split between teams.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, sure.  My point was, it seems to be silly to give extra shinyness to it, until the underlying functionality actually gets completed.
<lool> Again, when submitting another report, OOPS-1033EB501
 * lool submits again
<Hobbsee> lool: edge?
<lool> Yes
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It may have been expected that the launchpad-buildd side of things would be done soon, but that never eventuated.
<mwhudson> lool: the problem is being worked on
<Hobbsee> lool: use production as a workaround.
<lool> What's the bug number for this problem?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/290668 is the bugs version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290668 in malone "Bug page timing out; suspect slow query on ValidPersonCache" [High,Triaged]
<kiko> lool, known, thanks for the report.
<Hobbsee> may not be the same for the submission
<lool> Thanks
<Hobbsee> is there anything interesting that will hit edge in the next few months, that will require testing?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: maybe so.  Pity, but understandable.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: oh, I was meaning to ask...someone came in over the weekend asking how to remove a mailing address attached to a team.  Now, a while ago, this was doable, due to semi-duplicated menu options, (assuming you worked around the 404), but the second option seems to have been deleted entirely.  How is this functionality now done?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: I asked them to file a bug, and to file a question on launchpad, but is there a more effective way?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Let me ask the guy who implemented our mailing list stuff (barry), he's just over to my left on another table
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's not a mailing list, but OK
<cprov> Hobbsee: the lp-buildd cancellation side will never get done in the way it was planned. However, as you can see, all other lp-users/ubuntu-developers carried on with their lives and problems, you are the only person stuck (very incisively, I must say) on this. Why ?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sorry, I mis-read you
<Hobbsee> mrevell: at least, i don't think it fits under mailing lists :-S
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Heh, I don't think so either. Let me take a look
<Hobbsee> cprov: probably because I actually try to use it occasionally, when a buildd locks up.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'd guess that  most other launchpad users, and ubuntu developers, do not, as they're not buildd admins.
<Hobbsee> cprov: or have console access, so don't use the UI anyway.
<mrevell> sinzui1: If someone wants to remove a team's email address, how would they do that? I'm struggling to find the option in the UI.
<sinzui> That is a bug
<sinzui> We need a losa to do it. I believe there us a stock query that they use.
<mrevell> thanks sinzui
<Hobbsee> sinzui: thankyou for the helpful answer.
<cprov> Hobbsee: Ok, it makes sense. How often does it happens ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: I think 2 went down over the past week (but i'm not counting the bits when slave scanner and all that kept oopsing out, as I'm not sure of the internals of that)
<pfarrell> maybe this is a stupid question -- but how do I see the bugs for pygtk in intrepid in launchpad? I can't find how to search by package
<pfarrell> ah
 * pfarrell looks at help.launchpad.net, will come back
<Hobbsee> pfarrell: you need to search by source package
<Hobbsee> pfarrell: you can't search by intrepid bugs as such - well, you can, but i'ts not useful - it'll only show you bugs nominated for intrepid.
<Hobbsee> (which are very few)
<persia> pfarrell, Note that you probably want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk rather than specifically for intrepid, as many bugs in intrepid are nt marked as specifically affecting intrepid, and are instead just bugs against Ubuntu.  You might also find #ubuntu-bugs a good forum to ask about Ubuntu bug management practices.
<pfarrell> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> thanks persia :)
<persia> (err.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk/+bugs)
<pfarrell> cheers :-)
<persia> Actually, that just shows how out of practice I'm getting with manual URL generation, which is probably a indicator of good things.
<andrea-bs> I get timeouts in every bug page, see OOPS-1033EB619
<kiko> andrea-bs, yeah, flip back from edge -- will be solved in a few hours, we have a fix
<wgrant> andrea-bs: Known, and being worked on.
<wgrant> And as kiko says, use non-edge.
<andrea-bs> thanks!
<Hobbsee> stgraber: if you have oops IDs, you might report them to gmb (if they're different to the bug I sent you)
<Hobbsee> (here, as it's offtopic for -release :) )
<stgraber> yeah :) well the bug was on-topic for -release, the oops wasn't :)
<stgraber> but yeah it seems to be the same issue
<pedro_> I'm getting a lot of timeouts while using launchpad, is that a known issue?
<Hobbsee> pedro_: yes
<Hobbsee> kiko: you may want to update the topic about this
<pedro_> alright, thanks
<pedro_> yeah that'd be good
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bug pages kinda oopsy (fix in progress): https://launchpad.net/bugs/290668 | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Sprint this week, so have patience
<kiko> hmm
<persia> Should the topic not mention that not using edge makes them less oopsy?
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bug pages kinda oopsy (fix in progress, stay off edge for now): https://launchpad.net/bugs/290668 | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Sprint this week, so have patience
<Hobbsee> persia: that might be a good idea, yes
<wgrant> Looks good.
<persia> kiko, Thank you :)
<mdz> kiko-fud: I've been trying to call you for a while now
<Hobbsee> mdz: tentative guess, but i'd say they've dropped off irc from their sprint.
<mdz> Hobbsee: I meant "call" as in phone, kiko isn't answering his mobile
<Hobbsee> mdz: I figured.  My point was more that you almost certainly won't find him here for a while, as it looks like their collective connection dropped
<epsy> hi, is there a list of "superprojects" ?
<mdz> Hobbsee: I think they probably just went to lunch
<mdz> Hobbsee: thanks for the reference to 290668, I was having a parallel conversation with the sysadmin team to find out what was going on
<epsy> I'd like to know if a superproject might me useful to us or not
<Hobbsee> mdz: actually, you're probably right.  :)  Thought it was later there, and one i'd been speaking to was going to a session
<Hobbsee> mdz: ah, you're welcome.
<BUGabundo> LP is giving me  timeouts
<BUGabundo> (Error ID:         OOPS-1033EA754)
<mwhudson> on edge?
<BUGabundo> yes
<geser> BUGabundo: see /topic
<BUGabundo> should I use regular prodution  LP
<BUGabundo> ?
<geser> yes, non-edge LP should work better currently
<morgs> just got an oops on bugs.launchpad.net (no edge): OOPS-1033F1674 - with "There’s no page with this address in Launchpad." filing a bug using ubuntu-bug
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1033F1674
<andrea-bs> I can't find the link to appoint the driver of a project, can somebody help me? :)
<bac> andrea-bs: 'change details' and then look at the 'People' tab
<andrea-bs> thanks bac!
<bac> np
<WelshDragon> When commiting code to bazaar, How do you make so that in the revision lists on launchpad, It links to your profile and recognises it was you? At the moment all it display's is what is set as bzr whoami.
<persia> WelshDragon, Make sure that the address token in bzr whoami matches an address registered in your LP profile.
<epsy> WelshDragon, it should match your username and email
<WelshDragon> kk
<WelshDragon> ty :)
* kiko changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Sprint this week, so have patience
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-1033EA835) :S
<popey> when searching for "sort order" in seb123s bugs
<popey> *seb128
<beuno> matsubara, ^
<mtaylor> hey all --- are there any concrete plans for adding wiki to launchpad?
<beuno> mtaylor, there are many ideas, nothing concrete yet
<mtaylor> beuno: ok. so nothing like "hey, why don't we not roll out our own wiki because launchpad is about to launch one" :) thanks
<beuno> yeah, that sounds about right  :)
<paolettopn> Vado via alle Wed Oct 29 20:57:18... ci si rivede alle prossime!
<madyogi> Hi. I need some help with my launchpad account. I haven't used Launchpad for longer time, and now it appears, that I have two accounts under the same e-mail address. An old one, which I have used, and a new one, which seems to be empty. I can not log in into the old one account. Can I reclaim the old one and delete the new one?
<thumper> spm: ^^
<spm> madyogi: sure - what are the accounts?
<madyogi> spm: if you look for madyogi, you'l find them
<spm> madyogi: both accounts do have differnet email addresses. If you go through the password recovery process you should then be cool to merge them yourself?
<madyogi> oh
<madyogi> spm: thanks
<madyogi> then I'll have to go through my e-mail accounts.
<madyogi> don't really remember which one that was
<spm> madyogi: is a .info if that helps - obviously I can't just hand over the locked email address :-)
<madyogi> :-)
<madyogi> great
<madyogi> then I know what is it about
<madyogi> spm: thanks!!!
<madyogi> great, It worked
<spm> excellent
<jisakiel> greetings... may I ask a question on launchpad's implementation?
<jisakiel> I'm just puzzled with bzr+ssh working but plain ssh not, and I'd like to replicate that on a personal server ;)
<spiv> jisakiel: it's a custom SSH server, but you can get a similar effect with openssh
<jisakiel> i saw git-shell but bzr seems to have no equivalent
<jisakiel> hmmm how could I?
<spiv> jisakiel: there's a bzr_access script in the contrib/ directory of bzr
<jisakiel> hmmm I'll checkout the sources, can't find it in ubuntu
<spiv> And I think other variants have been posted to the mailing list.
<spiv> jisakiel: maybe in /usr/share/doc/bzr?  It would be a shame if the package didn't include it.
<jisakiel> I'll report the bug then because they don't
<spiv> jisakiel: thanks
 * spiv files a bug on the docs, they should explain how to use bzr_access or similar
 * jisakiel suggest comparing it to git-shell, as that's the way I tried to find it
<jisakiel> ;)
<jisakiel> hey, bzr_access is quite cool ^^ txs a lot
<jisakiel> didn't even know that command thing could be done with openssh
<jisakiel> hmmmm and any suggestions on avoiding bzr+ssh://bzruser@host syntax? (just for the record)
<jisakiel> sort of a "more general" git-shell thingie (some way of limiting the commands a shell can run)
<jisakiel> as that way it would still be bzr+ssh://[user@]host
<spiv> You can set the username to use per host in the client's ~/.ssh/config
<spiv> Or are you asking about something else?
<jisakiel> no, I was wondering if there'd be a more general way of doing it per-user in the server
<jisakiel> but only similar thing I find is http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20030115.html which is a perl script that just parses the allowed commands
<jisakiel> vulnerable to backticks, etc
<jisakiel> but the other way will do fine I guess
<jisakiel> launchpad's way is still cooler (bzr+ssh://[jisakiel@]launchpad instead of bzruser@
<spiv> Well, you could create a real unix account for each of your users.
<jisakiel> yup, but then I'd have to give them full access to the repo
<jisakiel> as in "rm -rf / whoops"
<jisakiel> and either a full shell, or hack myself a script similar to bzr_access
<jisakiel> then worry about the backquotes and else... duh, too much work for now
<jisakiel> heh, that is something I like about svnserve
<jisakiel> heh, bzr_access also does not give such fine-grained permissions as I'd love to
<jisakiel> (just don't want to give +w to nobody who doesn't need it)
<jisakiel> so is there a reasonable way to have per-project permissions right now?
<kotshie> dfa
#launchpad 2008-10-30
<darkscreamz> Hey guys, hoping someone can help me out. We have a launchpad account for an Ubuntu mirror we run, however I'm unsure of the login details or the e-mail address that was used for the account, hoping someone can help me out with recovering this info?
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, where can i get, if that possible, sources of launchpad? :-)
<spm> ia: at this point in time you can't
<ia> spm: I see. Well, could you tell me, please, does canonical have plans to release code, so anyone can take this, compile, run it at some server for some personal aims/projects? it's just a curiosity, not some critical necessity :-)
<spm> ia: sure. I *believe* the timeline is mid 2009 to have the codebase for LP open sourced. But that's my possibly faulty memory at work. :-)
<NCommander> ia & spm it was one year from May-July
 * NCommander can't remember specifically which month
<stgraber> IIRC it was announced at OSCON or really near OSCON, so that was in July
<spm> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/07/23/mark-shuttleworth-launchpad-to-be-open-source-in-12-months
<spm> wgrant: you were right :-) Too much.
<wgrant> spm: It'll get at least 10 times as fast a few minutes after release.
<wgrant> It is completely impossible to read it often.
<wgrant> Screenfulls in a few seconds.
<spm> I was starting to worry about disk space from the auto-irc-logging... ;-)
<wgrant> Heh.
<stefanlsd> Does LP have the feature to upload multiple attachments at once?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Only via email, and perhaps the API.
<RAOF> Oh, does attaching multiple attachments work now?
<RAOF> Last I heard that would fail because not all the attachments were GPG-signed?
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure.
<wgrant> I think that only failed if you attempted to make modifications while attaching.
<RAOF> The only time I try to upload multiple attachments is when apport is filing a crash :)
<mdke> exit
<stefanlsd> Anyone have an idea as to why im getting u'Package wireshark not published in Debian' while trying to do 'Also affects distribution/package'.   packages.debian.org does indeed list the package.
<wgrant> stefanlsd: It isn't published *in Launchpad*.
<elmo> actually it should be
<wgrant> But that would seem to be a bug, and it worked just a few days ago for me.
<wgrant> elmo: Oh, it's being gina'd on prod now?
<elmo> yeah
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> But publisher won't be running.
<elmo> which probably explains this breakage
<elmo> well, yeah, we don't publish it
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> They'll all be PENDING.
<elmo> stefanlsd: file a bug, and subscribe cprov
<wgrant> This could be regarded as a rather severe regression.
<stefanlsd> elmo: ok. can do.
<stefanlsd> Will leave package name blank for now
<wgrant> Ah, I see it was only imported today.
<wgrant> And... wow.
<wgrant> That's confusing.
<wgrant> It has a Published date, but is still pending..
<wgrant> elmo: Are the statuses going to be faked at some point so that Debian isn't entirely pending and having very little useful on its SP pages? It'd be nice to be able to see the versions in each series right there.
<elmo> wgrant: pass (to cprov)
<wgrant> elmo: Sorry, you just seem mildly knowledgable on this sort of stuff most of the time.
<elmo> oh, I don't mind you asking, I just genuinely don't have a clue :)  I just know cprov turned it on because he wanted my rubber duck to do so
<wgrant> elmo: Some duck needs to fix the lenny and sid names.
<stefanlsd> k. bug #290993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290993 in launchpad "Launchpad 'Also affects distribution/package' unable to find Debian package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290993
<wgrant> We now have Debian Debian Sid and Debian Debian Lenny
<elmo> wgrant: that can be some duck not busy with the release ;-)
<wgrant> elmo: Good point.
 * wgrant cracks the whip.
<wgrant> I find it a bit strange that one would gina an entirely new distro less than 24 hours before release, but it seems to have survived remarkably well!
<wgrant> I note that there's no way to notice stable updates without diffing Packages now :(
<wgrant> Since everything is now done by copies, which don't notify the changeslist.
<wgrant> I think I filed a bug on that a while ago.
<highvoltage> hi launchpadders
<mwhudson> hello highvoltage
<highvoltage> we want a PPA for our loco team, is there a way we can limit uploaders to the PPA (we don't want all our members to be able to upload), or should we create a seperate team and PPA?
<highvoltage> hey mwhudson
<mwhudson> highvoltage: ppas are tied to a team
<beuno> highvoltage, create a new team?  :)
<highvoltage> ok, I'll create a new team then, thanks
<wgrant> I've heard that there are plans to untie upload rights from the basic membership right in the foreseeable future...
<beuno> mwhudson, just forwarded you an email in spanish
<beuno> which may interest you
<beuno> heapy on bzr-xmloutput
<mwhudson> 10 megs of "dict of RLock" ?
<beuno> according to heapy, yes
<beuno> Verterok_ has been poking at the memory issue as well
<mwhudson> pretty sure bazaar doesn't take out RLock's :)
<beuno> right, that's probably the rpc or something
<beuno> mwhudson, also, I left my laptop running the whole night, no requests to LH, and it kept it's 400mb of ram
<beuno> released them as soon as I killed it
<wgrant> Woo, leaks.
<beuno> yeah, loggerhead is a bit gready
<wgrant> Like all those people in #ubuntu-release-party
<beuno> maybe, are they taking ram and not giving it back unless you kill them?
<wgrant> No, they take sanity instead.
<mwhudson> :)
<ajmitch> I doubt they had sanity
<mwhudson> that's why they need to steal it?
<Hobbsee> greetings
<ajmitch> good evening Hobbsee
<hernad> hi, can somebody help me
<hernad> there is strange think with this repos https://launchpad.net/~hernad-ooo-ba/+archive
<hernad> build process started 1,5 day ago
<hernad> and according to the infos on web interface it's never ending story :)
<hernad> think->thing
<beuno> cprov, ^
<kiko> hernad, the builds only just started, 2 minutes ago
<kiko> hernad, expand the table and see the actual builds
<kiko> hernad, you're asking about OOO right?
<hernad> yes
<kiko> look at the individual builds
<hernad> it was in something like wait pool for 1,5 day ?
<hernad> it is strange becase the other libs were built almost instantly
<hernad> I am aware that ooo needs one day but ...
<kiko> hernad, maybe a dependency was missing?
<Hobbsee> hernad: looks like a bug in the ppa software
<kiko> huh?
<Hobbsee> kiko: not according to that log, i don't think.
<Hobbsee> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<hernad> I have dependencies to the other ppa
<kiko> the log says it started the build a few minutes ago though
<Hobbsee> oh, and more 404's.
<Hobbsee> kiko: yes, and failed.
<Hobbsee> got set back to needs-build
<kiko> ah
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hernad-b-out-ba/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debhelper/debhelper_7.0.13~hernad~ppa1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hernad-b-out-ba/ubuntu/pool/main/p/poppler/libpoppler3_0.8.7-1~hernad~ppa1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hernad-b-out-ba/ubuntu/pool/main/p/poppler/libpoppler-dev_0.8.7-1~hernad~ppa1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hernad-b-out-ba/ubuntu/pool/main/s/saxonb/libsaxonb-java_9.0.0.4+svn20080322~hernad~ppa1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<hernad> I have made a successful  build on my machined
<wgrant> Must have hit that tiny period where the PPAs are out of sync.
<wgrant> I don't see that happen too often.
<hernad> and these dependencies are from the other ppa
<kiko> how strange
<hernad> hah I am master of strange things :)
<hernad> these libs are build few days ago ... a week ago I think
<Hobbsee> hernad: based on those addresses, i'd say it's not looking into the right place.
<kiko> there's something wrong with your hernad-b-out-ba
<Hobbsee> hernad-b-out-ba is not a user of launchpad
<kiko> it has no pool
<kiko> http://ppa.launchpad.net/hernad-b-out-ba/ubuntu/
<hernad> i don't get
<hernad> hm I see now there is no pull
<hernad> pool
<kiko> right
<hernad> but why ?
<kiko> cprov, bigjools: why would a PPA have no pool?
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hernad-b-out-ba/+archive
<hernad> let me clear something about these acounts
<Hobbsee> kiko: why would a ppa exist, where a user doesn't?
<hernad> hah
<jamesh> Hobbsee: if a user had previously existed?
<wgrant> Because the user got renamed, maybe.
<hernad> i think
<hernad> I know
<hernad> yes
<kiko> Hobbsee, the user exists. what are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i was wondering about that.
<hernad> it is renamed
<wgrant> I probably still have an old semi-PPA sitting around from before my rename.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  when i checked that, it didn't exist.
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hernad-b-out-ba
<kiko> it's interesting that it was renamed though
<hernad> I have used both of the accounts
<hernad> hernad-b-out-ba is for the customized packages of bring.out.ba
<kiko> hernad, it sounds like something cprov needs to look at
<cprov> kiko: renaming will be always a problem, the pool/ was remove because it was empty.
<hernad> and the hernad-ooo-ba is meant for customez openoffice.ba packages
<cprov> kiko: after the renaming (you got it)
<kiko> cprov, but there is stuff in the published files?
<hernad> I have prepared packages on both accounts
<kiko> cprov, I mean, dists/.../Packages isn't empty
<hernad> I think there was pool after renaming
<cprov> kiko: yes, in fact pool/ was never created with the new repo path.
<hernad> maybe some cleanup procedure delete that
<kiko> cprov, ah. needs some manual fixing?
<cprov> kiko: the index might get re-generated because of a removal .
<cprov> kiko: yes, I will fix it as soon hernad decides which account he wants to use.
<kiko> cprov, both
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hernad-b-out-ba/+archive
<kiko> and the other one too
<kiko> hernad, you could have created a new team to avoid having too account
<hernad> as I sad there are two projects which we work on:
<hernad> bring.out.ba => hernad-b-out-ba
<hernad> openoffice.ba => hernad-ooo-ba
<cprov> hernad: what are the old names of those PPAs ?
<hernad> the renamed is hernad-b-out-ba
<hernad> hmmm I can't remember :(
<hernad> something with ernad ... I can serach in my notes
<hernad> kiko, you suggest team settings
<kiko> hernad, yeah. you should have only one account on LP -- what you want is a team for your second PPA.
<cprov> hernad: yes, PPA can be owned by teams
<cprov> PPA*s*
<hernad> is it problem to explain in few words that organization
<hernad> ok than, I have to make bring.out.ba team and ...
<kiko> hernad, not at all. just visit launchpad.net/people, select "create new team", and then you can enable a PPA for it
<hernad> and what you suggest with these  accounts ?
<kiko> hernad, and then merge the accounts.
<hernad> aha I am going to do that immediately
<cprov> hernad: and please give me the details so I can move your packages around.
<hernad> ok cprov
<hernad> cprov, I have made team bring.out.ba
<hernad> sould I merge account or you ?
<kiko> hernad, you can!
<hernad> i have merged hernad-ooo-ba into hernad-b-out-ba
<hernad> so now hernad-b-out-ba is the "integrated one" ?
<hernad> I have also activated team's PPA
<hernad> should I merge/transfer all to the team ?
<hernad> I must say, I am not clear with relation team's PPA <-> individual account PPA's
<cprov> hernad: http://ppa.launchpad.net/hernad-b-out-ba/ubuntu/ has your latest OO upload only, I need to know the previous name of you account
<cprov> hernad: all members of the team will be able to upload sources to the team PPA.
<cprov> hernad: only team administrator will be able to delete packages.
<hernad> ok, should/we can we transfer existing libraries to the team PPA ?
<hernad> the old repos name was ernad-husremovic
<hernad> than it was renamed to hernad-b-out-ba
<cprov> hernad: good, wait a sec.
<hernad> a little digression: dput openoffice.org sources from the host which is located on vpslink.com was incredibly fast
<hernad> it is at the same datacenter/location or what ?
<hernad> i thought something was wrong with the upload but later on I have seen it on launchpad really uploaded ...
<cprov> hernad: I can't really say if it's same location
<cprov> hernad: your repository should be fine now.
<cprov-afk> hernad: will be back soon, if you have doubts.
<hernad> ok thank you
<Ursinha> wgrant, do you think it's nice to play with trolls like that? I don't
<beuno> Ursinha likes dolls better
<Ursinha> beuno, I really mean that
<wgrant> Ursinha: It's not my bot, but it isn't too bad. The channel has been fairly tame this time.
<cprov> hernad: ping
<hernad> tu sam
<hernad> sorry
<hernad> sad on my language :)
<hernad> cprov, I see openoffice sources are there
<hernad> but they are not on the list of packages
<hernad> are they going to be ?
<cprov> hernad: no, that's what I was going to tell you.
<cprov> hernad: oo wasn't uploaded to that PPA, right ?
<hernad> no it was on hernad-ooo-ba
<hernad> suppose you have to start build manually
<cprov> hernad: I can't
<hernad> is there limit with an archive size ?
<cprov> hernad: you will have to upload it again :(
<cprov> hernad: yes, there is a limit (1Gb, by default)
<hernad> cprov, can I somewhere reduce number target architectures ? (ie. only i386)
<hernad> to reduce size of the archive
<hernad> cprov1 I have uploaded to hernad-ooo-ba but I am afraid of breaking limit
<Jaspsoft> I'm getting PPA rejection email saying 'Section "libs" is not allowed in jaunty.' Why is it? Thanks.
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I subscribed to "ubuntu" on launchpad to receive mail notifications
<rom1v> I would like to disable it, I don't find the option anymore :(
 * mpt told rom1v where to find it
<Robb_M> I just received Error ID: OOPS-1034G3068 trying to view https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+members......was that just a server "burp"?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1034G3068
<bdmurray> I tried an advanced search for ubuntu bugs about the 'main' component and I'm not finding any which seems odd
<bdmurray> It seems to work on staging though
#launchpad 2008-10-31
<newfeats> hi... how do i get source off a branch?
<spm> newfeats: using bzr? bzr branch <location>. Is that what you're asking?
<newfeats> spm: bzr is software?
<spm> newfeats: sure is: http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<newfeats> thanks.
<donspaulding> so launchpad seems to have everything except for project wikis.  Is that by design?  Is there a solution in the works?
<newfeats> how do i log in with my sn in bazaar?
<newfeats> or login ID?
<newfeats> spm: how do i log in or identify on the website to use Bazaar?
<spm> newfeats: is moderately involved. This should help explain: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch   "Making the first push"
<spm> newfeats: Actually... going back up to https://help.launchpad.net/Code and working from there might be a better start?
<spm> Am pretty sure that page is what helped me figure it all out :-)  Suggest messing around with a junk branch under your userid first.
<newfeats> i'm trying to set the user ID but it says that i need an SSH key.
<spm> newfeats: yup - you do. Is the (pun not intended) key to it all.
<spm> newfeats: this should help: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<newfeats> spm: i'm getting 'Invalid public key'.
<newfeats> i got the PuTTY generator from the instructed site.
<newfeats> is it possible that i can just grab files without an ID?
<newfeats> uh... let me try again.
<spm> newfeats: grabbing the files? sure: bzr branch lp:<project name>  :without the angles obviously :-)
<spm> newfeats: ... errr branch name, not project name. Sorry.
<wgrant> spm: Project name will work fine if it's the trunk.
<spm> wgrant: yeah - I think that's where I originally confused myself based on the unscientific sample of 1. :-)
<spm> note to self. don't try and script openid nagios-checks while helping people elsewhere - confusion reigns.
<wgrant> spm: <project> will get the branch for the dev series, and and <project>/<series> will get the branch for that series.
 * wgrant loves Nagios
<newfeats> okay.  i IDed myself but can't seem to grab files with SSH.  How do I set the BZR_SSH variable?
<newfeats> in other words, i'm using putty and can't seem to establish a connection.  how do i set the BZR_SSH variable?
<wgrant> newfeats: You might have better luck in #bzr
<jamesh> newfeats: there is some info on using ssh with Bazaar on Windows here: http://bazaar-vcs.org/Bzr_and_SSH
<newfeats> when the site says log into the remote host, are they talking about using your ssh client without telling the address of the host?
<newfeats> uhm.
<newfeats> i don't know where the 'authorized_keys' file is located in Windows.
<kaaloo> Hi, the XWiki team is considering launchpad translations for the XWiki codebase.  They have drafted some requirements which could be interesting for the translations and api teams.  http://tinyurl.com/67mnle
<kaaloo> They are currently stuck waiting for import queue review on the new project, http://translations.launchpad.net/xwikil10n, I was wondering if anyone could be so kind as to get those imports through so they can continue their selection process.
<mrevell> Hi kaaloo, sorry for the delay in replying to you.
<danilos> mrevell: hi there
<danilos> mrevell: I have a question for you
<mrevell> danilos, kaaloo asked " Hi, the XWiki team is considering launchpad translations for the XWiki codebase.  They have drafted some requirements which could be interesting for the translations and api teams.  http://tinyurl.com/67mnle
<mrevell>  They are currently stuck waiting for import queue review on the new project, http://translations.launchpad.net/xwikil10n, I was wondering if anyone could be so kind as to get those imports through so they can continue their selection process."
<mrevell> danilos: Ask away dude
<danilos> mrevell: how do I destroy the evil forces that are threating my village in the high mountains of Kabaradahn?
<danilos> kaaloo: hi
<danilos> kaaloo: I've read through xwiki stuff (the wiki page)
<danilos> kaaloo: can you explain a few things for me?
<danilos> kaaloo: you want to use launchpad for translations only as a test for now?
<mrevell> kaaloo: Thanks for the link to the requirements. I'll pass those to the rest of the team.
<mrevell> oh, thanks danilos, I'll leave it to you :)
<kaaloo> danilos: Hi, yes xwiki is in test mode now.  They probably shouldn't have used the main launchpad site.  What is the url for the testing site ?
<danilos> kaaloo: the URL for the testing site is staging.launchpad.net
<kaaloo> danilos: yes its interesting to get the requirements, actually I think there could be an interesting mix for them by leveraging launchpad through the api, which would have to evolve towards more translations functionality
<danilos> kaaloo: however, imports are not automatically done there
<kaaloo> danilos: thanks, oh too bad :(
<danilos> kaaloo: we can arrange for that though
<danilos> kaaloo: maybe we can also set it up on launchpad.net if you promise to let us know about when you are done testing
<kaaloo> danilos: oh that would be cool, how would that work then ? Oh, I can let you know, I follow the xwiki dev list and I'm also on launchpad-users so I can be the "bridge" ! :)
<danilos> (we don't want to have people thinking they can translate it after you are done testing, thus wasting their time)
<kaaloo> danilos: I can also give some feedback on xwiki's conclusions.  They are very much a java shop using current best practices around maven, jira, etc.
<kaaloo> danilos: ok sure
<danilos> kaaloo: anyway, we should use the main xwiki project
<danilos> kaaloo: can we talk in 30 minutes?
<kaaloo> danilos: I have to leave for an errand, and will be back in let's say 2h.  Would that still be ok for you ?
<danilos> kaaloo: sure
<danilos> kaaloo: thanks
<kaaloo> danilos: ok great I will ping you here when I'm back.  Thank you !
<danilos> kaaloo: great, thanks
<septox> hi
<septox> want to ask why  "ubuntu-<county-iso-code>" ist not reserved for locoteams (groups) in launchpad ?
<mrevell> hey septox, I think that's probably a question more for the Ubuntu community. Do you know dholbach?
<septox> not really
<septox> should i ask him directly ?
<mrevell> septox: You could do but I imagine you're asking because you need a particular team name, right? Perhaps I can help you with that
<septox> because, our loco (ubuntu-cm) could not get this group name then a user allready get it
<septox> yes, you get right
<mrevell> right
<mrevell> Well, the first step would be to contact that user and ask him if he's willing to give up the name to you guys. It looks like he hasn't used Launchpad in sometime, so he may be willing change his Launchpad name to something else.
<septox> so it is a way to get the ubuntu-cm (in the url in launchpad ) ?
<septox> ok ok
<mrevell> there's a slight complication
<septox> the user hide his mail contact
<septox> so is why i am asking here
<mrevell> right now, he doesn't display his email address in Launchpad. The good news, though, is that we're introducing a new "Email this user" feature in our next release.
<mrevell> (next month)
<mrevell> So
<septox> ok great
<mrevell> if you can wait that long, then great. If not, email feedback@launchpad.net with the text of the message you want to send and I should be able to forward it for you.
<septox> ok, think i will just write the mail
<kaaloo> danilos: I'm back
<danilos> kaaloo: hi
<danilos> kaaloo: so, this is the thing: we should use the main xwiki project
<kaaloo> danilos: ok, why is that ?  That's a project I started a long time ago so I can work with it.
<danilos> kaaloo: simply because we should not have "localisation-specific" projects
<kaaloo> danilos: ok makes sense
<kaaloo> danilos: there are a bunch of components in the xwiki codebase, the core, plugins, applications etc...  How should I handle that given the test is on xwiki core (I think) ?
<kaaloo> danilos: yes the files in the import queue are for xwiki-core
<danilos> kaaloo: we can worry about that later
<kaaloo> danilos: ok, so I will set the xwiki project up to use translations in launchpad
<danilos> kaaloo: just fyi, you can have multiple translatable templates in a single project
<danilos> kaaloo: right, and then you upload POT file there (I can move existing ones, but that's harder than just importing them in the right place)
<danilos> kaaloo: and we'll probably want to remove the xwikil10n project as well, if you don't mind
<kaaloo> danilos: I have to download the import files first, then you can remove it sure
<danilos> kaaloo: the initial upload of any single POT file requires manual approval (because people easily make mistakes because our UI is confusing :)
<danilos> kaaloo: any following upload will be automatically approved (but asynchronously, when the queue is really busy, it may take a few hours even)
<kaaloo> danilos: yes I saw that, I haven't gone through it myself, so let me try ! :)
<danilos> kaaloo: ok, sure
<kaaloo> danilos: I've got the files now so you can remove the translation project
<danilos> kaaloo: I'll have to ask our admins to do that, I don't have that many privileges :)
<danilos> kaaloo: but it will be taken care of :)
<danilos> kaaloo: so, how is the test supposed to happen?
<kaaloo> danilos: ok, I'll get back to Ludovic on this so he won't be surprised
<danilos> kaaloo: I'd like to restrict access to almost anything that is not going to be used in testing, so we don't get surprised people (however, having people stumble across a project in Launchpad and translating it is a nice addition you can expect when you actually start using it :)
<kaaloo> danilos: we'll Ludovic sent a mail out to the dev community to look at his analysis, to get their initial feedback
<danilos> kaaloo: ok, so I suppose it will be only French language?
<kaaloo> danilos: But they where stuck with the import queue delay issue
<danilos> kaaloo: we process new import queue entries every few days, and depending on how busy we are, it may take up to a week (but that's only for the initial set-up)
<kaaloo> danilos: no I don't think so, xwiki is translated to several languages
<danilos> kaaloo: I am talking about the test
<kaaloo> danilos: oh sorry, I would expect French / English
<danilos> kaaloo: the problem is that I don't want to have xwiki project sitting there inviting people to translate it, if those translations are not going to be taken back upstream
<danilos> kaaloo: ok, in the future, how much granularity in the privileges would be desired? do you want to assign translations for a single language to a particular team of people, or do you want it to be completely open? (and, each team can choose to be open if they decide to do that)
<kaaloo> danilos: yes I understand, but how to deal with that ?  Is staging a better place then ?
<danilos> kaaloo: the problem with staging is that database is refreshed every day
<danilos> kaaloo: so, it's good for short time testing (up to 1 day)
<danilos> kaaloo: as far as privileges are concerned, we can create something we call "translation group"
<kaaloo> danilos: ok
<danilos> kaaloo: and set Ludovic or you as the administrator for it, so you can assign people to teams and groups
<kaaloo> danilos: ok that sounds good.  I just uploaded the template.  So I have to file a support request to create that translation group ?
<danilos> kaaloo: no, I can create a translation group, doing that right now :)
<kaaloo> danilos: oh cool ! :)
<danilos> kaaloo: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/xwiki-translators
<danilos> kaaloo: who should I assign the group to? (i.e. who is going to be doing "translations management"
<danilos> kaaloo: you can later create a team of people and we can assign to that as well
<kaaloo> danilos: a team with ludovic and myself would be good
<danilos> kaaloo: you'd have to create a team yourself :)
<kaaloo> danilos: actually I would like to create a team for the project  maintainer too, can I do that now ?
<kaaloo> danilos: ok let me try then
<danilos> kaaloo: sure, I'll assign it to you for the time being, and you should be able to reassign yourself later on (if not, just file a question on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/)
<kaaloo> danilos: ok I'll try that later then
<danilos> kaaloo: so, now you should set translations permissions for xwiki project to 'restricted' or 'closed'
<danilos> kaaloo: and you can add eg. Ludovic as the French translator on https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/xwiki-translators/
<danilos> kaaloo: also make sure to select 'xwiki-translators' as the translation group for the project
<kaaloo> danilos: ok let me go through it
<kaaloo> danilos:  I think I got it :)  But am I automatically an xwiki translators group member ?
<kaaloo> danilos: thank you for the template !
<danilos> kaaloo: I am not sure about those exact privileges :)
<danilos> kaaloo: you might want to create a french team and include both Ludovic and you in it :)
<danilos> kaaloo: that's how it works in practice, but just for testing, it seems like a lot of overhead
<danilos> kaaloo: btw, POT file doesn't have a single translatable string
<danilos> kaaloo: anyway, I've got to go get something to eat, I'll be back in <20 minutes :)
<kaaloo> danilos:thank you so much, I'll be working with this setup now and getting back to ludo
<kaaloo> danilos: oops, I created a duplicate XWiki Team, I don't see how to delete it
<danilos> kaaloo: you may need to file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<danilos> kaaloo: I assume xwikicore.po is supposed to be the template? (since xwikicore.pot was empty)
<danilos> kaaloo: if it is, it should be named xwikicore.pot for it to be recognized
<kaaloo> danilos: oh your right, there is something wrong with that .pot file, let me see
<danilos> kaaloo: I am pretty sure xwikicore.po is the one that should have been used, can you reupload that as xwikicore.pot?
<kaaloo> danilos: yes it looks like it, but I think there is a problem with the xwikicore-fr.po file too
<kaaloo> danilos: I uploaded the renamed xwikicore.pot file
<psusi> if a user is cussing up a storm in a bug comment, is there a process for removing it and reprimanding the user?
<bac> psusi: go to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and follow "Ask a question" to leave a note for a Launchpad administrator.  Include a link to the content that concerns you.
<psusi> k
<bac> psusi: thanks!
<kaaloo> danilos: doesn't seemed to have changed much, I still cannot edit a translation.
<danilos> kaaloo: it still needs to be imported
<kaaloo> danilos: oh ok I thought I had gotten a message, but it was the first import then
<kaaloo> danilos: ok the template uploaded fine, I'm going to see with ludovic about the .po files that don't look good.  Thanks again for your help !
<danilos> kaaloo: you are welcome :)
<danilos> kaaloo: looking forward to hearing from you again and how is it going
<danilos> kaaloo: also, I emailed Ludovic about the project removal as well (just so he doesn't hear it from you only, but the one who he can directly complain to as well :)
<kaaloo> danilos: :)  I just pinged him about what we have done here too.
<danilos> kaaloo: cool
<mrooney> Hm, how might I make a new team in Launchpad? I am having trouble figuring it out.
<thekorn> mrooney, https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<mrooney> thekorn: thanks!
<mrooney> hm, it seems strange to have to specify a renewal period when the subscription period is 0 (never expires)
<mrooney> Hrm, so if I create a group can I specify that only people of that group can translate my project? It seems like I can only use structured for a very specific set of teams.
<mrooney> Are there are links explaining how exactly translations are synchronized in Launchpad?
<mrooney> All my translations for my project show up as "Newly translated", I am unclear on how I can "synchronize" them
<mrooney> Hmm, after much searching and perusing launchpad documentation I still can't find any clues.
<NCommander> I just got a GPG signing error when trying to run apt-get update
<NCommander> Is this a known issue?
<mrooney> NCommander: that sounds like it doesn't belong here, I would try #ubuntu-bugs, but it is normal if you are using a third-party repo which isn't signed
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> I got that on the Ubuntu archive
<NCommander> (us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<mrooney> NCommander: okay, I would head to #ubuntu-bugs and discuss it there
#launchpad 2008-11-01
<bdrung_> i want to set the package of the debian bug in launchpad to apt-mirror, but it does not work ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/244613 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244613 in apt-mirror "[intrepid alpha1] apt-mirror gives error "closedir() attempted on invalid dirhandle DIR at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 537."" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<bdrung_> but apt-mirror exists. what do i wrong?
<wgrant> bdrung_: It's complaining that it's not published?
<bdrung_> wgrant: but it is long ago: http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/apt-mirror.html
<wgrant> bdrung: That's not in Launchpad.
<bdrung> what can i do?
<wgrant> bdrung: There's a Launchpad misfeature in play here.
<wgrant> Wait.
<wgrant> And complain at peoplee.
<wgrant> The problem is that a couple of days ago Debian was imported into Launchpad.
<bdrung> and?
<wgrant> But it isn't being officially published from there like Ubuntu is, so Launchpad is of the opinion that it has no packages.
<wgrant> There's nothing you can do except complain, I'm afraid.
<wgrant> I presume somebody is working on a fix.
<bdrung> ah, so the debian distribution has no packages.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Er, yes.
<bdrung> is there a bugreport for it?
<wgrant> I'm not sure, but bug #291512 seems at least somewhat relevant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291512 in soyuz "update-pkgcache should consider pending publications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291512
<wgrant> There are no Soyuz devs here now, unfortunately.
<bdrung> wgrant: thx
<calc> i have an issue
<calc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream
<calc> that hides all bugs that have any kind of upstream status (afaict) even 'invalid'
<wgrant> calc: File a bug, I suspect.
<calc> there is no way to delete an upstream task from a bug so there is no easy way to see bugs without real upstream status
<calc> wgrant: ok
<calc> so my issue is i am losing bugs when trying to effectively triage
<Hobbsee> calc: um, wrong day?
<Hobbsee> calc: it's a saturday in most countries by now.
<Hobbsee> but, yes, apart from that --> bug, and wait.
<Hobbsee> wonder if the bug guys will be able to give you a quicker solution on monday, though
<calc> heh i'll be in the air on monday :\
<calc> take off at 6:30am sunday and land at 3:00pm on monday
 * calc wonders how many other bugs are hiding in between the cracks for OOo
 * calc would really like to be able to delete 'tasks' off of bugs that would solve lots of problems including this one
<calc> bug 291968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291968 in launchpad "hide_upstream seems to hide bugs with 'invalid' upstream status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291968
<calc> thats my bug :)
<calc> hopefully i'll have irc access next week
<Stedevil> Hi :) I have a problem with the SVN importing of launchpad. 3 weeks ago I tried to import freedroidRPG trunk from SF and it is constantly failing. https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/freedroid/trunk
<Stedevil> Could somebody help me try to solve it?
<Stedevil> I suspect the problem might be that we dont have a /trunk folder on our SVN at SF, in fact we dont have any branches at all so "trunk" is situated in the root folder
<Stedevil> However I dont seem to be able to find any way of specifying exact location for the import.
<Stedevil> In fact, I dont find any controls at all, not even "delete this import", anywhere.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I can't create a bug watch for Debian (LP says «u'Package xoids not published in Debian'»), but the package does indeed exist (http://packages.debian.org/sid/xoids)
<wgrant> RainCT: That's a Launchpad bug, and it was triggered a couple of days ago when they started to import Debian. It's known.
<Stedevil> wgrant: do you perhaps have any insight on my problem I wrote earlier? :)
<wgrant> Stedevil: You would probably do better asking on a weekday, when there are Launchpad developers here.
<Stedevil> Ahh, thanks :)
<RainCT> wgrant: OK, thanks
<fta> are vcs-imports broken ?
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/googlechrome/trunk
#launchpad 2008-11-02
<quartz25> hello, is this the right channel for launchpad support?
<quartz25> i recently tried to upgrade my bazaar branches in launchpad and launchpad now gives me a RuntimeError on the branch page
<quartz25> okay, my question is at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/48947
<quartz25> i can't really continue development until i get this fixed, so any help would be appreciated. thanks!
<cyntek>  i have installed screenlets onto gentoo and been wondering how to configure the properties to setup individual applets, ie: NowPlaying: howto setup the configuration for it to play music?
<antono> hello
<antono> trying to build script only package
<antono> it's my small helper app and it has no makefile
<antono> it stored in bzr branch
<antono> so...
<antono> i build it succesfully according to launchpad
<antono> here is my PPA
<antono> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19217054/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.gemdocs_0.3-antono1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<antono> sorry
<antono> https://edge.launchpad.net/~antono/+archive
<antono> gemdocs
<antono> and adress of PPA is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<antono> but i cannot install gemdocs package
<wgrant> antono: Try again now; you might not have waited long enough.
<antono> yep, it wors now
<antono> :)
<antono> how time it usually takes to update Packages file for my PPA?
<antono> is there any useful tool for man creation?
<Peng_> When should LP be upgraded to bzr 1.8 or 1.9?
<Peng_> (or newer)
<spiv> Peng_: I'd guess in the next monthly release
<Peng_> I don't pay attention; when would that be?
<vadi2> Hi, how can I remove the bzr upgrade warning on a bzr branch in launchpad? I've done it several times, but it still keeps giving it to me
<LarstiQ> vadi2: have you actually upgraded the _remote_ branch?
<vadi2> No idea, I did "bzr upgrade" as it said to.
<LarstiQ> vadi2: that runs `bzr upgrade` in the current directory, not on the branch it is telling you about
<LarstiQ> vadi2: if you have write access to the remote branch, try `bzr upgrade sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/project/branch`
<LarstiQ> with the relevant team, project and branch of course
<vadi2> Having issues doing so: http://pastebin.com/maa80b15
<vadi2> I got it
<mdeslaur> I've uploaded an updated package to my ppa, but the packages file didn't get updated with the new package...is there anything I can do?
<vadi2> LarstiQ: thank you, hope it doesn't bother me again
<mdeslaur> sorry...the packages file just got updated...it seems I'm a bit impatient :)
<sfdsf> afternoon :)
<mpt> lol wat
 * mpt completes Launchpad registration and is taken to a 404 page
<tlbdk> Hey I have just upload some Ekiga 3.0.1 packages to PPA with dput as described in the help text, but how do I see how far along in the build process it is?
<stgraber> tlbdk: you'll get an email when it's accepted, then you can track the status on https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive
<tlbdk> what did i do wrong when i get this error: Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state.
<tlbdk> ahh, im
<tlbdk> an idiot, i just need to make a .dput.cf file
<tlbdk> am
#launchpad 2009-10-26
<TDJACR> How does launchpad implement bazaar commit control?
<lifeless> each user has their own file space
<TDJACR> I mean, how does bzr+ssh:// only allow you to modify certain branches and stuff
<wgrant> It's a custom SSH server.
<TDJACR> Oh
<TDJACR> Is is, like launchpad, F/OSS?
<wgrant> It is
<spiv> Yes.
<TDJACR> Cool.
<wgrant> See lib/lp/codehosting in the LP tree.
<TDJACR> I was wondering how bzr+ssh limited what a user could do with ssh.
<spiv> Although probably Launchpad could probably use OpenSSH if it didn't need to support sftp and using the Launchpad DB to get the public key(s) for a user.
<spiv> Because apart from those things the bulk of the access control is done in a bzr plugin.
<TDJACR> Which?
<spiv> A custom one :)  It's in Launchpad's source somewhere.
<TDJACR> For example, if I only wanted jim and bob to be able to commit to my server, but not execute any other command, how would I do that?
<spiv> With OpenSSH, you can create an authorized_keys file on the server that restricts a user that auths with a particular key to only running a particular command.
<TDJACR> spiv: So would I make that comman bzr?
<spiv> There's even a helper script in bzr's source tree for that, just a sec.
<spiv> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/annotate/head%3A/contrib/bzr_ssh_path_limiter
<TDJACR> spiv: Thanks so much!
<spiv> (there's also a much more complex bzr_access script in that contrib directory)
<TDJACR> spiv: But that one would make a protected SSH bzr smart server, correcy?
<TDJACR> t
<spiv> Depending on what you mean by "protected", yes.
<TDJACR> spiv: Users can't log on and execute irssi
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> Assuming they authenticate to that account with that key.
<TDJACR> spiv: How would I control which branches they may  commit to
<spiv> So you'd want to turn off password auth, or make the account have no password.
<spiv> Use filesytem permissions.
<TDJACR> spiv: So I ocould add the user to a group.
<TDJACR> Sounds good.
<TDJACR> Thanks so much
<spiv> And/or use the argument that bzr_ssh_path_limiter takes
<spiv> In the example it gives, command="bzr_ssh_path_limiter /home/foo/code" ..., the client won't be able to access any bzr data outside /home/foo/code
<TDJACR> spiv: But I could make two branches in it, correct?
<TDJACR> And limit them with fs permissions?
<spiv> Right.
<TDJACR> Sounds awesome, thank you.
<bp0> hello
<bp0> what is the difference between https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime and https://bugs.launchpad.net/tvtime
<micahg> bp0: one is the upstream project and one is the ubuntu package
<bp0> how are they used differently
<bp0> what is different about the bugs that are reported for each one
<bp0> ?
<micahg> bp0: bugs for the ubuntu package are reported against the package
<micahg> tvtime actually uses sourceforge for bug tracking
<micahg> but the launchpad project would list bugs linked to sourceforge
<bp0> so where should that bug about ekiga killing sound in tvtime be reported?
<micahg> it needs to be triaged in Ubuntu most likely
<micahg> bp0: did you add all those tasks?
<micahg> and are you experiencing the issue?
<bp0> yeah
<bp0> i was trying to get it listed with the others
<micahg> bp0: are you using Ubuntu?
<bp0> now, i think i've figured out how
<bp0> not this moment
<micahg> well, if you're not using Ubuntu, then sourceforge would be the place to file your bug
<micahg> with tvtime
<bp0> oh, yeah, i am using ubuntu
<bp0> but not this moment
<bp0> so i couldnt test anything right now if you asked
<micahg> ok, then I suggest hoping in #ubuntu-bugs sometime tomorrow and hopefully someone can triage it for you
<micahg> *hopping
<micahg> I don't know enough about tvtime to do it right now
<rasiq> bug notify - urgent - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/460121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460121 in ubiquity "ubiquity hangs on step 2 (Karmic RC)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> rasiq: the place for this would be #ubuntu-bugs
<rasiq> thanks micahg..
<rasiq> will post there.. bye..
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> LP apis seem to write to world readable dirs their credentials
<lifeless> [sigh]
<TDJACR> How does launchpad automatically add pushes to the working tree?
<spiv> TDJACR: it doesn't; it runs loggerhead
<spiv> (which is a web viewer for bzr branches)
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how long is the downtime expected to be for?
<meoblast001> is this a major server change, or just a minor one
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP Offline for Maintenance - Back  ASAP | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | Launchpad.net was experiencing slowdown due to upcoming Ubuntu release traffic; we've added servers to fix this.
<spm> meoblast001: heh. timing. Shortly hopefully.
<meoblast001> ok, i have some code i was going to push, and i'm getting tired
<meoblast001> i was wondering if i should wait or go to bed and push tomorrow
<meoblast001> well, i do have a small amount of studying to do, so i will be awake for probably 15 more minutes anyways
<meoblast001> spm: it's back up
<meoblast001> at least the bazaar server is
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | Launchpad.net was experiencing slowdown due to upcoming Ubuntu release traffic; we've added servers to fix this.
<al-maisan> Good morning
<motionman> good morning :)
<mdke> when trying to set ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com as the contact address for ~ubuntu-doc, I get this error: "ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with Registry Administrators." Any ideas?
 * spiv wonders if kfogel really is the help contact still...
<wgrant> mdke: Sounds like it might have been registered to a team that was merged away.
<mdke> wgrant: could be
<mdke> can't you have more than one team with the same contact address?
<wgrant> mdke: I guess your best bet is to ask a Question to have it removed or transferred.
<lifeless> mdke: you'll need to file a request for the admins
<wgrant> No.
<lifeless> mdke: email addresses have to be unique
<mdke> that's a bit odd, I think
<lifeless> mdke: also note that having a contact address means that users preferences for contacting, bug mail etc, all stop working.
<lifeless> generally, I think its a terrible idea to set an external list as the contact details for an LPteam
<wgrant> I think the current implementation of the team contact address idea is hugely flawed.
<wgrant> And should be avoided wherever possible.
<mdke> a good alternative for us would be to disable the "Contact this team" button
<mdke> it's a PITA for all team members to get those emails individually rather than through the mailing list
<wgrant> Note that that button is only available to team members.
<mdke> we don't use that team for bugmail or branch subscriptions
<wgrant> But it's still crazy that it's not disablable.
<mdke> well, we get quite a few email from individuals interested in participating
<mdke> actually I don't think they are all members
<wgrant> They can only contact the admins, IIRC.
<mdke> we had an email recently from ~efsc70, who isn't a member, and I think the whole team got it
<wgrant> I only get a "Contact this team's owner" link.
<mdke> ok, that one must have only gone to me then, I guess. it didn't say that in the email
<mdke> the team gets them too sometimes though, I suspect it is people who join the open subteam, and then use it
<mdke> it really would make sense for such emails to go to the mailing list, I feel
<mdke> Launchpad even suggests using a mailing list in the interface (although it's referring to a LP mailing list)
<mdke> anyway, for the original problem, do I open a question on the launchpad project?
<wgrant> You do.
<mdke> ok
<lifeless> mwhudson: you wouldn't happen to know when merge requests via mail will work again?
<slangasek> I wonder if it would be possible to prevent users from changing the state of the tasks on bug #368497, or lock it to a group somehow.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368497
<wgrant> slangasek: There is no such functionality.
<slangasek> wgrant: then I wonder if the accounts of the people who are playing bug volleyball could be locked
<wgrant> Bug #73122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73122 in malone "Need strategy for stopping pandemonium in individual bug reports" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73122
<lifeless> wow
 * wgrant returns to messing with ddeb domination logic.
<wgrant> Odd that that bug has been hit so many times.
<lifeless> I think there is a good reason to have final states
<lifeless> and a less crowd-approach for bugs
<slangasek> wgrant: odd, but clearly not coincidental.  The bug was also given a nickname at one point, which I removed, hoping that would stem the flow of pointless state changes; someone, somewhere on the Internet, is telling other people this bug should be reopened
<lifeless> have you googled for it ?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> didn't find anything except LP itself
<wgrant> slangasek: But they weren't directly reopened.
<slangasek> wgrant: how do you mean/
<wgrant> Oh. Different tasks.
<wgrant> I just saw lots of transitions in each block, which tended to indicate idiocy rather than malice.
<wgrant> But I see now that they were for different tasks.
<slangasek> I guess alternatively, I could unsubscribe ubuntu-sru from the bug and make it Not My Problem, but I figured I should at least /ask/ before abandoning the bug to chaos
<slangasek> wgrant: I'm pretty sure it is idiocy rather than malice; if it were malice, why would they all be focused on a single bug instead of reopening bugs at random :)
<wgrant> slangasek: By idiocy I meant accidental state changing, which does happen sometimes.
<wgrant> But in that case it should hit other bugs.
<micahg> wgrant: how often are merged branches hidden?
<micahg> is it supposed to be instantaneous?
<wgrant> micahg: As soon as the branch is scanned (that is within a couple of minutes, when the new revisions show up in LP)
<micahg> wgrant: this branch isn;t showing as merged: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/prism/prism-1.0b2-karmic
<micahg> or rather, it's not being hidden
<wgrant> micahg: Ah, this mess...
<wgrant> micahg: A branch's status is set to Merged automatically only when it is merged into a series branch.
<wgrant> micahg: There are no series branches in that project.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so I need to manually set it
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> This is unfortunate.
<micahg> ok, I'll talk to someone about creating a series for it
<micahg> should I file a bug?
<micahg> for it not being marked merged
<wgrant> It's not a bug.
<wgrant> It wasn't merged, in that sense.
<wgrant> So it should not be marked merge.
<wgrant> +d
<micahg> if you say so :)
<wgrant> I believe people are rethinking how all that works.
<micahg> does lp linking branches only work for official branches with bug #s?
<wgrant> LP will automatically link any branch to bugs that are referenced properly (that is, a 'bzr ci --fixes lp:123456', not just a textual reference in a commit message).
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that's what I need to do
<micahg> and if it's multiple bugs?
<TDJACR> How does launchpad add all pushes to the mainline?
<wgrant> micahg: I think something like '--fixes lp:123456 --fixes lp:234567'
<TDJACR> Er, working tree
<wgrant> TDJACR: How do you mean?
<wgrant> LP doesn't keep working trees.
<wgrant> As was explained this morning, it uses Loggerhead to provide a web UI to the branches.
<TDJACR> Ah. How does it keep all pushes as the "working tree"
<wgrant> I still don't understand what you mean.
<wgrant> Lp doesn't deal with working trees.
<TDJACR> When I bzr push ./ lp:myproj How does it become the files, in the directory.
<spiv> TDJACR: you mean how is it that you can view the files in the branch via the web site?
<TDJACR> If I push to my own server, I need to ssh into it and bzr update it
<spiv> TDJACR: it uses loggerhead (https://launchpad.net/loggerhead0
<wgrant> TDJACR: Loggerhead is a web application which looks at the branch (not the working tree) and displays the file listings and gives you files. They don't exist in a working tree on disk.
<spiv> TDJACR: launchpad doesn't host any working trees
<TDJACR> spiv: So, If I branched off of my server, I'd still get a working tree, but my server wouldn't have one?
<spiv> TDJACR: yes
<spiv> TDJACR: a working tree is where you can use a text editor etc to make changes that you can then "bzr commit".
<TDJACR> When I push to my server I get This transport does not update the working tree of: bzr+ssh://bzr@....
<TDJACR> But not when I push to LP
<spiv> Launchpad is configured to not create working trees
<lifeless> spiv: there is also that bug
<wgrant> It will give you that message only if there is an existing working tree on the other end, IIRC.
<lifeless> with a spurious message
<spiv> You can create a shared repository on your server that does the same thing (bzr init-repo --no-trees)
<TDJACR> spiv: I'll try it.
<TDJACR> Thanks.
<TDJACR> Now, why doesn't branch remember the location when I push?
<spiv> And you can remove an existing, unwanted working tree with "bzr remove-tree" (run on the server in this case)
<spiv> It should, unless it has already remembered a different location.
<spiv> If you need to override an existing remembered location you can do "bzr push --remember your_location"
<TDJACR> Okay, cool.
<TDJACR> What is the purpose of having a tree?
<spiv> It's the place where you edit files.
<spiv> And "bzr commit" those edits.
<spiv> Also called a checkout or a working copy.
<TDJACR> Let me refine that, why would I have a tree on my server? The pushes wouldn't appear as files.
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> I've requested a one time import of translation templates in rosetta, and the files are markes as uploaded by someone else in the import queue
<oSoMoN> and this someone else (who used to be responsible for the translations on this project) received mails to confirm the upload
<henninge_> oSoMoN: the branch owner, I think
<oSoMoN> doesn't seem so, the branch owner is a team
<oSoMoN> and this person is not part of the team anymore
<oSoMoN> could that be a bug in rosetta, or some setting I need to change somewhere?
<henninge_> oSoMoN: let me check
<oSoMoN> thx
<henninge_> oSoMoN: see the code ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/301941/
<oSoMoN> pretty clear indeed
<henninge_> oSoMoN: so templates is the series driver or the series owner
<henninge_> *for templates*
<oSoMoN> but where do I set the series driver?
<henninge_> oSoMoN: on the series home page, I am pretty sure
<oSoMoN> I don't seem to be allowed to set it (although I'm admin of the project, and it's already set to the team anyway, not this person)
<oSoMoN> see https://launchpad.net/elisa/1.0
<henninge_> oSoMoN: this *is* a bit strange, I don't see how Philippe Normand comes into play at all ...
<oSoMoN> me neither!
<henninge_> oSoMoN: can you please file a bug about it so we investigate the matter further?
<oSoMoN> he used to be part of the elisa-developers team and in charge of translations
<oSoMoN> sure
<oSoMoN> what project on LP should I file it against?
<henninge_> oSoMoN: Please add that information to the bug report
<henninge_> oSoMoN: rosetta
<slangasek> nice, bug #368497 reopened again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368497
<wgrant> Wow.
<slangasek> uhm, interesting correlation
<slangasek> each of the last three accounts that reopened the bug was created on the day they did so
<oSoMoN> henninge: I just checked using launchpadlib, and Philippe Normand is the series owner
<oSoMoN> the thing is, I cannot find where to change this
<henninge> oSoMoN: right, so the owner does not show in the UI any more?
<oSoMoN> no, it doesn't
<henninge> oSoMoN: can you search if there is a bug this? it should be in launchpad-registry
<oSoMoN> sure
<henninge> oSoMoN: I always thought Maintainer was another word for Owner ...
 * slangasek finds three more accounts listed on there that were created within a week of meddling with that bug state, nice
<oSoMoN> henninge: I can't find a bug for it, will file one
<henninge> oSoMoN: please do.
<henninge> oSoMoN: Maybe the owner is meant to be obosoleted but than the translation import code should not use it, either.
<oSoMoN> I'll include this info in the bug report
<henninge> oSoMoN: thanks
<henninge> oSoMoN: please subscribe me to the bug
<oSoMoN> sure
<oSoMoN> henninge: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/460980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460980 in launchpad-registry "Can't set a project series' owner" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> note that I manage to set myself as the series' owner using launchpadlib
<henninge> oSoMoN: thank you. good job!
<oSoMoN> thanks to you
<Laney> Can I get a PPA which builds on armel/sparc please?
<Laney> I need to test some FTBFS fixes
<simon-o> Hi, is this error known? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~simono/ubuntu/karmic/gnoemoe/fixes-bug-459164/revision/6
<PhilDick> I've reported a few bugs in Launchpad for ubuntu.  Is there an easy/convenient way to get a list of bugs I've created or commented on?
<thekorn> PhilDick: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs
<thekorn> and .../+commentedbugs
<kfogel> launchpadlib experts: what am I doing wrong in this?  project.getBranches(status="any")
<kfogel> it gets a HTTP 400 "Bad Request"
<kfogel> I've tried it without the status= too.
<kfogel> (that is, with just "any")
<bodhi_zazen> What is the best way to contact a LP admin ?
<jml> bodhi_zazen, ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jml> bodhi_zazen, or just ask your question here.
<bodhi_zazen> jml: done, but I did not get an answer
<bodhi_zazen> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85249
<geser> kfogel: I just noticed the API doc got now the toc, finally :)
<jml> bodhi_zazen, our admins aren't always able to answer questions as quickly as they'd like.
<jml> bodhi_zazen, this week they are unusually busy helping with the Ubuntu release.
<bodhi_zazen> I understand
<bodhi_zazen> my request is over 2 weeks old =)
<kfogel> geser: yeah, saw that.  \o/
<jml> kfogel, o hai
<jml> kfogel, does it work with, say, status='merged'?
<kfogel> jml: it's working now with no args (which means "any active status"), and that's fine for my purposes.
<jml> kfogel, ok.
<jml> kfogel, I think that the API docs are terrible wrt enums.
<kfogel> jml: I haven't used them enough yet to form an opinion, but I'll take that as a warning.
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: rockstar | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | Launchpad.net was experiencing slowdown due to upcoming Ubuntu release traffic; we've added servers to fix this.
<jml> kfogel, well, you just bumped into that as a problem. :)
<thekorn> kfogel: you can also catch the HTTPError object and print error.content, this should give you all possible values
<thekorn> in this case: status: Invalid value "any". Acceptable values are: Experimental, Development, Mature, Merged, Abandoned
<kfogel> thekorn: thank you for that tip!
<jml> also (and I'm sure I've asked this before), but why isn't that included in the str() of the HTTPError?
<Chipzz> Hey people, my apologies for the spam, but for those that didn't see it yet, may I steal a couple of minutes of your time and draw your attention to http://www.fosdem.org/2010/distrominiconf ? :)
<Chipzz> IMO the launchpad ppl could contribute a lot here :)
<nekohayo> anyone else having problems with apport popping up on each coming back from sleep/suspend in karmic, and then launchpad not being able to parse the stuff it sends?
<nekohayo> been like that for a week
<bond> hey
<bond> How do you run a receipt describing the bug and its status through the bot commands?
<rowinggolfer> really love the new changes to the site.
<Pici> bond: What bot are you referring to?
<bond> Pici: !bug #NNNN
<Pici> bond: if you mean ubottu....
<Pici> !usage | bond
<ubottu> bond: Hi! I'm #launchpad's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bond> Pici: I am interested in plugin that takes information about the bug on launchpad
<bond> a plug encyclopedia I have already installed and functioning well. Or have you laid there in the encyclopedia? :)
<Pici> bond: That would be the bugtracker plugin, code is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak .  Help can be found in #ubuntu-bots
<tgm4883> Should users always be able to ask questions in the Answers section of a project, even if the project unchecks the "users can ask questions" checkbox?
<tgm4883> specifically, we disabled this function a while ago, and a user just asked a question though it https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<beuno> tgm4883, I think the shouldn't
<beuno> there's a bug around for it
<beuno> there are reasons why it's enabled, but it needs some thought
<tgm4883> beuno, ok, thanks for the info
<zorael> What does it mean when it says "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document" when I try to modify the description of a bug?
<intellectronica> zorael: it's a bug
<malept> hi, I think my PPA build needs to be kicked on bohrium
<malept> the PPA build in question seems to be stuck on unpacking the gettext package...
<wgrant> malept: I've seen bohrium get stuck several times lately.
<malept> wgrant: oh joy.
<vadi2> Are launchpad PPAs affected by the slowdown? I uploaded a package, but I never got a confirmation email and it's not showing up on my PPA page.
<wgrant> vadi2: PPA uploads are happening fine. You probably didn't sign the package correctly.
<vadi2> but there is no error about it: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147193/
#launchpad 2009-10-27
<lifeless> vadi2: check the package was signed and that the changes file has a valid email address in it
<wgrant> vadi2: Your Launchpad account does not appear to have any keys associated with it, let alone the one with which you signed the package.
<vadi2> hm. I set it up yesterday, it said it should appear in an hour
<wgrant> Did you through the email confirmation process?
<vadi2> no, not this time.
<wgrant> When you add a key to your Launchpad account, you should be sent an encrypted email that you must decrypt in order to confirm that the key is yours.
<vadi2> When I add it, it says 'Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly?'
<vadi2> I alreadyd did the send-keys yesterday evening
<vadi2> But keyserver says 'Error handling request: No keys found'
<wgrant> Are you sure you sent the right key?
<vadi2> --send-keys command exists right away with no error, is it supposed to be this quick?
<wgrant> Make sure you specified a keyserver.
<vadi2> I only have one
<vadi2> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147194/
<wgrant> You need to give --send-keys a key ID.
<vadi2> A5A6298F?
<wgrant> Yes.
<vadi2> can I decrypt the sent text without the browser addon?
<vadi2> I use google chrome on ubuntu, doesn't seem like there is a plugin
<wgrant> You'll have to copy it into a terminal or use a less insane email client.
<vadi2> how can I do it in the terminal?
<wgrant> Run 'gpg', then paste the text, then Ctrl+D, then enter your passphrase.
<vadi2> That's so much easier
<vadi2> wgrant: thanks, I got the acceptance email now.
<vadi2> not sure why was there no rejection one
<wgrant> vadi2: If the package is unsigned, it cannot know for sure that any email addresses mentioned are legitimate
<vadi2> I did sign the package though, I just didn't complete giving LP my key
<wgrant> If it just sent to the address mentioned in the changelog, I could spam people by uploading unsigned packages with their email address in the changelog.
<vadi2> You can already do that by requesting passwords be resent
<wgrant> That needs a captcha now.
<vadi2> So.. :|
<wgrant> s/needs/has/
<vadi2> Ah
<wgrant> You may have signed the package, but your key was only on your local machine.
<wgrant> So there was no way to verify it.
<vadi2> and you can't do that while uploading?
<wgrant> And even if the key had been uploaded to a keyserver, it could not be linked back to a Launchpad account.
<wgrant> Not at the moment, no.
<wgrant> The FTP upload mechanism should eventually be replaced with a less dumb SFTP server.
<vadi2> hm. oh well. at least you're here to help with that :)
<wgrant> Which could to inline verification.
<vadi2> cool
<RomD> if someone reports a bug on launchpad and I'm experiencing it, too, am I supposed to set it to "confirmed"?
<spiv> RomD: use the "affects me too" link
<RomD> spiv: I did that. who is supposed to set it to confirmed? the developer?
<spiv> It varies by project
<RomD> so it's the best I just use "affects me too"?
<spiv> I think so, unless you know the project welcomes non-developers confirming bugs.
<RomD> ok, thanks spiv
<spiv> The typical understanding of the statuses are given in this blog entry: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses
<RomD> thanks for the link
<alkisg> Hello. Package `usermode` contains translations, and when I build it with `debuild -b` locally they're included in the .deb, but (a) in the main Ubuntu archives and (b) when I tried to upload it to my PPA, the translations were stripped! Any clues?
<alkisg> !info usermode
<ubottu> usermode (source: usermode): Graphical tools for certain user account management tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.81-3.2 (jaunty), package size 78 kB, installed size 312 kB
<alkisg> Hello. Package `usermode` contains translations, and when I build it with `debuild -b` locally they're included in the .deb, but (a) in the main Ubuntu archives and (b) when I tried to upload it to my PPA, the translations were stripped! Any clues?
<alkisg> !info usermode
<ubottu> usermode (source: usermode): Graphical tools for certain user account management tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.81-3.2 (jaunty), package size 78 kB, installed size 312 kB
<wgrant> alkisg: Can you point me at build logs for both the primary archive and PPA builds?
<alkisg> Sure
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa/+build/1309889
 * alkisg searches for the primary archive logs...
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usermode/1.81-3.2/+build/593034
<alkisg> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> That's odd.
<wgrant> The PPA build at least doesn't have the translation stripper running.
<wgrant> Which is what I would expect.
<wgrant> And the primary build didn't have any translations to strip at the time pkgstriptranslations was run.
<alkisg> It could be a packaging problem, but then again, why are they included when I build it locally?
<wgrant> So it is for some reason not building them in the first place.
<wgrant> You are probably missing a build-dep
<wgrant> Try reproducing in pbuilder, sbuild, or another clean chroot.
<alkisg> OK
<alkisg> Thanks, trying...
<rowinggolfer> folks.. I look at the page https://launchpad.net/bzr/+download with envy
<rowinggolfer> how do I create such a page for my project?
<rowinggolfer> I just get https://launchpad.net/openmolar/+download
<rowinggolfer> which tells folks I have no available downloads, but I would like to use this as a place to put a source tarball.
<maxb> rowinggolfer: Create series. Within series, create releases. Attach files to the releases.
<rowinggolfer> maxb, thanks.
<rowinggolfer> just found https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads?action=show&redirect=FileDownloadsOverview
<rowinggolfer> maxb, thanks - success! https://launchpad.net/openmolar/+download
<qnix> Hi. if I want to copy all my jaunty package in karmic.... I will need to reupload all packages for a rebuild?
<beuno> qnix, if there are no significant version changes between the two, you may get away with just copying them over
<qnix> but there are so many build-dependencies. can't really check everything to see if the ABI is ok
<beuno> qnix, I think you can tell it to re-build on copy
<qnix> ah, think so too.. good then.
<soren> Does the LP UI show anywhere how many people clicked the "me too" link on a bug?
<soren> If not, what is that information used for?
<beuno> soren, it doesn't at the moment
<beuno> you can get it through the API
<beuno> the information is used to order bugs on lists
<beuno> there's a "most affected" filter
<beuno> eventually, jml will have a plan for us to use that information more
<maxb> qnix, beuno: Although you can never rebuild within the same archive - for good reason: you'd have two binaries with the same version number
<qnix> maxb: I can rebuild the package if I copy it in Karmic ?
<qnix> *can't*
<maxb> You can never rebuild a version (within the same archive)
<maxb> Because then you'd have two different binary packages with the same version number, and that would just be crazy
<qnix> So I have to reupload all my package manually?
<maxb> Well, I don't see why you want to rebuild them
<maxb> Remember that karmic itself started off as a copy of jaunty
<qnix> yeah.. but if a build-dependency has upgraded... and that it is not ABI.
<maxb> what do you mean?
<qnix> if python version has upgraded..... that can cause problems
<qnix> or any other build-dependency that is not ABI with the jaunty one
<qnix> I cannot only place my binaries in karmic and assume that will work.
<maxb> Usually you can
<maxb> Libraries which change ABI are supposed to also change packagename
<maxb> Generally, if apt/dpkg consent to install the package, it'll work in most cases
<qnix> hmm
<Teddy_> When defining an "upstream link" for a project, what are valid names for "Product Series"?
<Teddy_> I keep trying sensible things like "release", "trunk", "1.0", "Foobar 1.0", and it keeps saying it's "invalid".  I can find no examples of valid names.
<Teddy_> It also says "Product Series: (Optional)", but it won't accept an empty value.
<cyberix> Option "This bug is a security vulnerability" is under privacy settings. Why?
<soren> Teddy_: Depends on the upstream project.
<soren> Teddy_: Upstream projects have series defined. It needs to be one of them.
<soren> Teddy_: Just enter the upstream project name, and click the search icon.
<Teddy_> soren: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mandos
<soren> Teddy_: What is the upstream project?
<Teddy_> soren: So if the project isn't using launchpad, there can be no upstream link on the package?
<soren> Teddy_: Just add it to Launchpad.n
<Teddy_> soren: "Just add it"?  But it's not using launchpad.
<soren> Teddy_: Add it anyway. It's just a placeholder. I do it all the time.
<soren> Teddy_: Think of it as a registry.
<soren> (in this case)
<Teddy_> soren: Uh, no.  I'll pass on that.
<soren> Teddy_: Uh, why?
<soren> Teddy_: You were about to tell Launchpad about the project anyway (by specifying the upstream project). This is no different, really.
<Teddy_> soren: I don't like that launchpad wants to have everything in itself to consider it to exist.
<soren> Teddy_: I think you're reading too much into "have [...] in itself".
<Teddy_> soren: I already registered on freshmeat and Ohloh - those are actual registries.  There's no real need for LP to have its own except for its all-encompassing tendencies.
<soren> Teddy_: It's like wanting to refer to page 27 in a book that has no page 27. It makes no sense. That's simply the way the data model is.
<soren> Teddy_: In cases like this, Launchpad is nothing but a registry.
<soren> Teddy_: You don't have to tell it to use Launchpad for code hosting or bug tracking, answers or anything.
<soren> It's just like freshmeat in that respect, except it offers to host all those things if you explicitly ask it to.
<Teddy_> soren: And Launchpad is not the entire Internet.  It needs to learn this.  If it won't accept project pages outside itself, that is a problem with Launchpad, not the project.
<maxb> No, that means you disagree with Launchpad's design
<soren> Teddy_: You're being silly. Why do you accept that you need to register a project on Ohloh before it can analyse it?
<soren> Teddy_: This is the same thing, except Launchpad /offers/ (does not force, /offers/) more stuff if and only if you ask it to.
<maxb> rockstar: Do you know if all the LOSAs are busy doing something mysterious? I've got two open questions that have been assigned to the LOSAs for 11 days without any reaction so far.
<soren> You want to link an package to an upstream project, but you don't want Launchpad to know that said project exists. That makes no sense.
<Teddy_> soren: I want to link the page for an Ubuntu package to its *actual* upstream page.  Apparently that's not possible - "upstream" has been redefined to mean "Launchpad".  I, for one, do not welcome our new LP overlords...
<soren> It's not a link to a project's home page. It's a link to a project.
<maxb> Teddy_: So you link the Launchpad package record to the Launchpad project record and link the Launchpad project record to its upstream website
<soren> Teddy_: You still haven't answered why it's ok for Ohloh to ask for a project to be registered, but not for Launchpad. I don't understand the distinction.
<maxb> Seems perfectly reasonable to me.
<soren> Teddy_: Launchpad claims no more ownership over the project based on this than Ohloh or freshmeat does.
<Teddy_> Really?  So the project won't get bugs filed, questions asked, etc. via its Launchpad project if it registers?
<soren> If Freshmeat had a way to relate projects (maybe it does, I don't know), I'm sure it would ask you to relate *project*, not relate a project to another project's home page.
<soren> Teddy_: No. I told you this already.
<soren> 15:26:07 < soren> Teddy_: You don't have to tell it to use Launchpad for code hosting or bug tracking, answers or anything.
<soren> 15:26:30 < soren> It's just like freshmeat in that respect, except it offers to host all those things if you explicitly ask it to.
<soren> 15:27:52 < soren> Teddy_: This is the same thing, except Launchpad /offers/ (does not force, /offers/) more stuff if and only if you ask it to.
<maxb> Teddy_: Not unless the relevant "project uses Launchpad for ..." boxes are ticked (well..... except for the fact there's an open bug at the moment wherein the answers one doesn't actually disable filing questions)
<Teddy_> soren: Yes, I saw that, but I didn't know if anyone else could start to use it that way.
<soren> Teddy_: Anyone else but who?
<soren> Teddy_: when you register a project on Launchpad, it asks you what you want to use Launchpad for. You can point Launchpad at an upstream bug tracker, an upstream VCS repository (git, bzr, svn or cvs), etc. etc. It does not start providing those services unless specifically asked to.
<Teddy_> soren: Anyone else but the actual upstream developers.  I mean, if they prefer their own BTS, they shouldn't be forced to check launchpad if it allows anyone to file bugs there.
<soren> Launchpad is not out to own the entire world. Launchpad is out to improve cooperation between projects. One way it does this is by making it easy to correlate information. It does so by aggregating information from the authoritative sources (when asked to do so).
<soren> Teddy_: I've registerd probably 20 different upstream projects in Launchad that I am in no way affiliated with. Just like I can do on Ohloh.
<soren> I do this so that I can correlate bugs in Ubuntu packages with bugs in upstream projects.
<soren> Launchpad knows how to look in upstream bug trackers.
<Teddy_> soren: I'll see about creating a project.  It seems to require a "Title" - bah.
<soren> If there's a bug in an Ubuntu GNOME package on Launchpad, I can tell launchpad "hey, this is bug 123567 over in GNOME's own bugtracker". That way, Launchpad can e-mail me if /the upstream/ bug changes, for instance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123567 in launchpad-registry "Allow registration of both archive and release mirrors in a single page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123567
<soren> Heh.
<Teddy_> :)
<soren> I can also tell Launchpad that it's the same bug as #1235 in Debian's bug tracker and #87643 in SuSE's bug tracker, and it can show me the status in all those places at a glance.
<soren> It's /really/ convenient.
<soren> Anyhow, I'm off for today.
<Teddy_> How do I delete <https://launchpad.net/guadalinex/buho/+source/mandos>?
<Teddy_> I've looked around a little, and it seems that you can't delete anything in Launchpad, ever?
<intellectronica> Teddy_: that's the spirit of things, yes (though you can delete _some_ things)
<Teddy_> So how do I get some things deleted that clearly should be?
<Teddy_> Like this <https://launchpad.net/mandos/+packages>; the "Guadalinex" package should not be there.
<intellectronica> al-maisan_, noodles775: can you answer that? i don't know enough to be able to help
<Teddy_> This is not exactly making me warm up to LP.  You can't delete anything, ever, you can't even delete your own user, LP only provides OpenID but requires registration itself and does not use OpenID...  I'm actually beginning to regret registering the project, but of course now i CAN'T DELETE IT.
 * al-maisan_ looks
<intellectronica> Teddy_: please allow us to try and help you before you get frustrated ;) there are simple solutions to many of the things that are bugging you (and complicated solutions to others)
<al-maisan_> Teddy_: Guadalinex is actually a distribution
<Teddy_> al-maisan_: Yes?  <https://launchpad.net/mandos/+packages> should not list a Guadalinex package.
<al-maisan_> Teddy_: this is likely a bug, looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/guadalinex/buho/+source/mandos shows no releases
<Teddy_> al-maisan_: I KNOW, I registered it to Guadalinex by *mistake*...
<al-maisan_> Thus the Guadalinex/buho series should not be listed on https://launchpad.net/mandos/+packages
<al-maisan_> Teddy_: so, can you de-register it?
<Teddy_> al-maisan_: intellectronica says I can't
<al-maisan_> This is probably a question for the registry team, sinzui ^^
<sinzui> Teddy_: are you hoping to delete the accidental packaging information?
<Teddy_> al-maisan_: What do you mean "de-register"?  I can't see any such link or button.
<Teddy_> sinzui: Yes?
<sinzui> Teddy_: does this relate to mount-systray
<Teddy_> sinzui: <https://launchpad.net/mandos/+packages> has a "Guadalinex" package, which was accidentally added by me.
<sinzui> no it is not
<sinzui> Teddy_: am landing fix/feature that will allow you to delete the mistake from this very page
<Teddy_> sinzui: Cool
<sinzui> Teddy_: The feature will be released next week. I am doing a data cleanup that requires this feature. I can remove the bad package tomorrow if my feature passes QA
<Teddy_> sinzui: Nice, thank you!
<sinzui> al-maisan_: Teddy_ cannot remove the package at this moment because Launchpad only allows the deletion of package links from built packages (distribution source package). Since this is a mistake, the package will never be built, so we are co-opting the delete code from the DSP for the project +packages view.
<al-maisan_> sinzui: right.
<al-maisan_> sinzui: thanks for shedding light on this!
<maxb> rockstar: Do you know if all the LOSAs are busy doing something mysterious? I've got two open questions that have been assigned to the LOSAs for 11 days without any reaction so far.
<mthaddon> maxb: we have, sorry - release prep stuff - will try and get to it soon
<rockstar> maxb, not something mysterious, just swamped.
<maxb> It might not be a bad idea to spam all open questions assigned to LOSAs with an appropriate comment, if they LOSAs are temporarily not reviewing open questions assigned to them
<rockstar> maxb, good thought.  I'll do that as part of my community work.
<maxb> I'm hoping it'll just be a few lines of Python for someone with the relevant perms
<maxb> thumper: Hi. Is your ownership of https://launchpad.net/cvs2svn in a registry-like manner, or do you have deeper interest in it?
<thumper> hi maxb
<thumper> maxb: it was purely registry-like
<thumper> no real interest
<maxb> May I have the project record, then, as I'm an upstream developer
<maxb> ?
<thumper> I was going to reassign to the registry team, but I can never remember the actual name
<thumper> sure
<thumper> what's your lp id?
<maxb> same as my nick :-)
<thumper> ok
<thumper> done
<maxb> many thanks
<thumper> np
<samokk> hey, just wondering if there's a notion of "task" in launchpad to create smaller increments for a blueprint?
<beuno> samokk, no
<beuno> sinzui, has mentioned a few times that something like that would be great
<beuno> but there hasn't been any time to do anything with blueprints
<samokk> beuno, is this a "no by feature" or a "not yet" ?
<samokk> ok
<samokk> in any case, I really like the graphs produced automatically in the dependency tree
<samokk> great feature :)
<sinzui> samokk: I have been linking bugs to blueprints. Each bug is a deliverable, such as a diagram or a code.
<beuno> samokk, it's a very uncertain "not yet"  :)
<sinzui> samokk: The bug is not a real bug of course, but it helps me see and scope each part that can be done
<samokk> ok nice trick :)
<samokk> also, I was wondering
<samokk> launchpad seems to support some kind of tracking of bug branches, and automatcally notify/mark as resolved whn the branch is merged (at least, I read something like that)
<samokk> is this feature working when mirrorring git branches?
<sinzui> samokk: I do not know. abentley you may know the answer to samokk's question. I would like to the know the answer too
<abentley> sinzui, samokk: We do not mark the bug fixed when we mark the branch merged because that may not be accurate, and we only import the head branch from git repositories, so we won't track the merge of two git branches upstream.
<sinzui> But we do mark the branch associated with the bug as merged?
<rockstar> sinzui, yes, that is correct.
<rockstar> sinzui, samokk, we don't mess with the bug because each project has their own definition of what each status means.
<lysi> Server down 91.189.89.225,91.189.89.224
<rockstar> lysi, what makes you say that?
<lysi> launchpad.answers doesn't respond
<rockstar> lysi, I think it's slow, but not down.
<lysi> nothing at all here, it's loading since at least five minutes or longer
<lysi> One wanted to update Jaunty with 91.189.88.46.80 and failed to fetch
<lysi> I've tried the url of the packages and got 505
<lysi> ok, now the page finished loading, thanks rockstar.
<rockstar> lysi, yeah, like I said, it looks like it's just slow.
<lysi> Sorry, it was 404 not 505
<Benalex> Is launchpad down? or its just me?
<Benalex> :\
<lysi> quote lp: Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know ...
<Sensiva> I tried , and checked using this site http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bugs.launchpad.net and it says its down
<beuno> we're experiencing connectivity issues, so please hold tight while we fix them
<Sensiva> beuno thanks for confirming , Good luck! :D
<timoshin> 503 error on bugs.launchpad.net. sorry :)
<beuno> timoshin, we're experiencing connectivity issues, so please hold tight while we fix them
<pmatulis> /dev/mapper/miceserver2-root does not exist  apachelogger
<pmatulis> 17:30 >>>  alexanderwz      eggonlea         jkakar      menesis         Philip5       SteveA                                                                                          [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B  apachelogger
<pmatulis> 17:30 >>>  alexanderwz      eggonlea         jkakar      menesis         Philip5       SteveA                                                                                            apachelogger
<pmatulis> 17:30 >>>  alexanderwz      eggonlea         jkakar      menesis         Philip5       SteveA                                                                                            apachelogger
<beuno> pmatulis, ?
<pmatulis> my little boy
<pmatulis> attacked my computer
<beuno> :)
<jkakar> pmatulis: Hah, that's awesome. :)
<xangua> is there any problems in the launchpad web or is just me¿¿
<zooko> I'm having a problem too.
<xangua> mayme too many users updating to ubuntu karmic RC ¿¿
<zooko> I assume the deafening silence here is launchpad hackers scrambling to fix it.
<reacocard> 16:42:03 < beuno> we're experiencing connectivity issues, so please hold tight  while we fix them
<menesis> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net
<xangua> jaja :)
<mwhudson> aiui it's a networking problem, so the silence is sysadmins flailing at routers
<zozi> launchpad not working :(
<dtchen> 17:54 < mwhudson> aiui it's a networking problem, so the silence is sysadmins flailing at routers
<zozi> oki
<mwhudson> zozi: is it better now?
<zozi> mwhudson: working now!
<mwhudson> zozi: cool
#launchpad 2009-10-28
<Meths> If I have two post-head commits in a branch but I only want to include one in my merge proposeal can I do this?
<beuno> Meths, no, but you can branch to a new branch
<Meths> Okay, thanks.
<idnar> man, I don't understand how Launchpad decides that certain bugs have a similar summary to the one I typed in
<idnar> it suggested like 10 bugs which don't even have a single word in common with my new bug description
<spiv> idnar: maybe those bugs have duplicates that do, though?
<idnar> nope
<idnar> this project has private bugs by default, does that perhaps have something to do with it?
<rockstar> idnar, I find that the bug suggestion thing doesn't work very well most of the time, but the times it works, it's awesome.
<mwhudson> idnar: it does a pg fulltext search in the summary and description
<mwhudson> and maybe the comments too, come to think of it
<mwhudson> it always suggests 10 so if you don't have many it does scrape the barrel a bit
<idnar> oh, okay, that might explain it
<spm_> MTecknology: just doing your teams (plural !!!) removal now, sure you didn't miss any? ;-)
<MTecknology> spm_: :P
<MTecknology> spm_: I'm pretty sure
<spm_> heh
<MTecknology> spm_: long long story.......
<MTecknology> Sorry for the pleasureful time
<spm_> I think I can guess
<spm_> is cool
<MTecknology> spm_: short answer is... that individual is no longer around ;)
<poolie> can anyone else reproduce firefox display corruption viewing https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+download
<lifeless> poolie: it may be your video driver
<lifeless> poolie: have you updated to latest karmic?
<poolie> it looks like it
<poolie> no, this is jaunty
<lifeless> oh
<poolie> i haven't seen it anywhere else though
<lifeless> are you using xorg-edgers or anything like that?
<poolie> no
<poolie> just jautny
<lifeless> under the 1.1rc1 heading there is an odd area
<poolie> jaunty
<lifeless> lots of horizontal thin lines, but not /corrupt/
<lifeless> and its a \very/ long page
<lifeless> with about 80% empty space
<lifeless> I'd file a bug for sure
<spm_> fwiw, +1 to lifeless's observations here. karmic.
<poolie> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34514975/corruption.png
<poolie> in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/419742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419742 in launchpad-registry "downloads page should include some data about the releases" [High,Fix committed]
<lifeless> poolie: that looks like the intel corruption bug
<lifeless> poolie: its on xserver-video-intel, and is forwarded upstream
<poolie> i doubt it, this machine has an nvidia card
<lifeless> the page length problem is rather different I fear
<lifeless> poolie: well, it looks like it :)
<lifeless> it may be that the root cause is higher up the stack
<poolie> the page looks too long because of the large unfoldy sections for the news file
<lifeless> poolie: its empty for most of it for me
<lifeless> blank/white vertical space
<poolie> unfold all the "release info" bits and it will look appropriate
<lifeless> ugh
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> that seems unusual
<poolie> mm
<poolie> also, the help opening in an iframe(?) seems gratuituous
<lifeless> thats a 3.0 thing I believe
<geser> lifeless, poolie: I see that the +download page is mostly white. Till "1.1 release" it's ok, but after that the page is broken: for 1.1rc1 the table has only the lines but no content, for 1.0release I see only the links for the files but no table and after several white pages down, I find a broken tables for 1.0rc3 till 1.0rc1. Don't know if something else follows it besides many, many white pages
<geser> opera seems to deal better with that page than firefox
<geser> btw: did someone try to run that page through a validator? the w3c one lists 1864 errors :(
<lifeless> geser: file a bug :)
<soren> geser: File 1864 bugs.
<soren> :p
<lifeless> geser: I meant on the page being nuts, not the w3c errors specifically
<aa_> what is the easiest way to request removal of a project from launghpad please?
<lifeless> a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> note that launchpad can have projects that are just references to something hosted elsewhere - those aren't really suitable to be removed
<lifeless> but i there is something that you were experimenting with that shouldn't be kept it will be deleted no problems
<[1]JagsLive> hi guys how do i install a wireless module from backports please, i've added backports repo already
<ahasenack> hey guys, I'm getting this error when trying to attach a file to an existing bug after having filled in the text box with some comments:
<ahasenack> Request-URI Too Large
<ahasenack> The requested URL's length exceeds the capacity limit for this server.
<ahasenack> I had to first post the comment, then attach the file
<Knut-HB> Hi, I have a question. As I know, it is possible to download PO-files for offline translation with a program like Poedit. I also know that I receive an e-mail with a temporary link when requesting a po-download. My question would be, if there is a way to receive a permanent link to a po-file?
<henninge> Knut-HB: Not from rosetta, no.
<Knut-HB> henninge: thanks for the answer
<henninge> Knut-HB: Couldn't you use a PPA for that?
 * henninge has never set-up a PPA.
<Knut-HB> henninge: A PPA where a po-file from a different project is loaded into and updated? Is this possible?
<henninge> Knut-HB: as I said, no idea. I just know that a ppa is a place where you can put files to distribute them to users.
<Knut-HB> henninge: Ah, sorry. Didn't read that.
<soren> I'm kind of confused. I thought the idea of expiring bugs was that they'd disappear from the list of bugs.
<soren> Instead, there's just a note at the top saying "This bug report was marked for expiration 148 days ago.".
<soren> So looking at the bug list, I even have to open it before I see that it's expired?
<kirkland> i lost some code that was overwritten by a package in a ppa
<kirkland> is there any way of retrieving this?
<kirkland> it was pretty recent
<kirkland> nevermind, i found it
<kiko> kirkland, you can retrieve old package versions usually
<kiko> if you have the package name we can help find it
<kirkland> kiko: thanks, yeah, i just found it in the build log
<mathiaz> rockstar: hi - I'm trying to update bug description but I always get Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document.
<mathiaz> rockstar: is there another way to update a bug description?
<rockstar> mathiaz, hi.
<rockstar> mathiaz, can you show me the bug.  I bet I know what's going on.
<kiko> mathiaz, you can stuck /+edit after the bug and you get a regular form, btw
<mathiaz> rockstar: bug 458904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458904 in eucalyptus "When installing a node, euca_find_cluster fails to locate the cluster controller if instances are running" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458904
<rockstar> mathiaz, what kiko said.
<mathiaz> kiko: awesome!
<rockstar> mathiaz, hm, what browser are you using.  It just worked fine for me.
<mathiaz> rockstar: tried with firefox and epiphany
<rockstar> mathiaz, sad.  I just made it work with firefox.
<mathiaz> rockstar: I saw a bug that mentioned the use of AdBlock Plus
<mathiaz> rockstar: which is the case for me in firefox -
<rockstar> mathiaz, that would still be odd.
<mathiaz> rockstar: tried with epiphany just to make sure
<mathiaz> rockstar: and still failing
 * rockstar scurries off to install Adblock Plus
<mathiaz> rockstar: anyway - kiko gave me a workaround
<mathiaz> rockstar: the release of ubuntu can keep moving on!
<rockstar> mathiaz, :)
<kiko> rockstar, are you able to handle https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/87219 I wonder?
<rockstar> kiko, if I can't, I'll chase it.
<kiko> thanks!
<rockstar> kiko, no problem.
<smoser> is there any way to see tags in https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/ubuntu-on-ec2/ami-pages
<smoser> ah, i see now. you can see them at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Esmoser/ubuntu-on-ec2/ami-pages/changes
<slavik_> hello, I have a question about the launchpad.net login/register procedure...
<slavik_> who can I bug about this?
<beuno> slavik_, ask away
<slavik_> ok, thx in advance for the help
<slavik_> I m trying to register on launchpad using my email address
<slavik_> when I use the register box I m getting the message:
<slavik_> The email address kristof.jaubin@gmail.com is already registered in the Launchpad Login Service (used by the Ubuntu shop and other OpenID sites). Please use the same email and password to log into Launchpad.
<slavik_> however...
<slavik_> when I go to Forgotten Password
<slavik_> and I type the same email address, the system tells me:
<beuno> this seems to be a common problem
<slavik_> Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again.
<beuno> sinzui, flacoste, do you guys remember how to work around it?
<kiko> beuno, I JUST wrote an email about this
<kiko> it pisses me off
<kiko> slavik_, can you try using
<slavik_> ... register with a different email?
<kiko> edge.launchpad.net/+login
<kiko> and seeing if that works for you?
<slavik_> will do
<slavik_> I notice the "random question" which isnt on the "official" register page
<kiko> it won't work
<kiko> sigh
<slavik_> kiko: same problem
<kiko> flacoste, why isn't edge update?
<kiko> slavik_, did you actually forget your password?
<kiko> flacoste, +d
<sinzui> I do not understand the issues fully. I think this means the user has a single signon account, but has not actually registered (created a profile) on launchpad
<flacoste> kiko: security fix
<kiko> flacoste, huh?
<flacoste> kiko: and tons of other cowboy all of this week
<slavik_> I *may* have registered when the site launched... so not sure, sorry...
<kiko> slavik_, okay, no problem. can you try doing this:
<kiko> slavik_, a) going to login.launchpad.net and saying you forgot your password
<kiko> slavik_, b) checking your email and recovering it
<kiko> slavik_, c) then using the credentials on launchpad.net/+login again
<kiko> this DRIVES ME CRAZY
<kiko> flacoste, @#(!@#()@!!@#(*)*!#@()*!@
<slavik_> ok, trying that kiko
<sinzui> I say we tear out the launchpad SSO.
<kiko> I say whatever
<kiko> fix the @#!@#*@_)#*! problem
<sinzui> kiko: This will be more fun in a few weeks when there are two SSO
<kiko> which has been happening for weeks
<slavik_> ok... it says it sent me an email... thats already *some* progress :)
<kiko> slavik_, sorry, this is a royal mess to avoid using proper english
<slavik_> kiko, thx a lot! worked like a charm, i m logged in now! :)
<kiko> slavik_, you're welcome!
<kiko> where is this flacoste character now
<slavik_> says I m member since 2009/10/28 tho... on my personal page
<kiko> slavik_, it's because you probably never logged in to /launchpad/ itself before
<kiko> only to shipit
<kiko> (or whatever)
<slavik_> I used shipit before.. 2006 or something :)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> slavik_, launchpad.net is where all the action is though
<slavik_> thats why I want to participate :)
<slavik_> and after browsing the site.. i know what lacoste looks like :)
<kiko> he looks like somebody in trouble real soon!!
<slavik_> I can imagine users who can't find their way onto irc to be stuck...
<lfaraone> deryck: hey, I added the line to my etc hosts file, however it gets stuck at "connecting" when I try to access the page. (also when I wget Connecting to launchpad.dev|75.101.253.218|:443...
<lfaraone> *(also when I wget to https://launchpad.dev/sugarlabs)
<kiko> lfaraone, what are you trying to do?
<kiko> lfaraone, oh I see
<kiko> lfaraone, telnet launchpad.net 80?
<lfaraone> kiko: lol.
<lfaraone> kiko: deryck emailed me telling me he had set up a ec2 instance where he did a test import of the sugarlabs XML.
<kiko> ah
<kiko> maybe it is down now
<maxb> I thought you had to whitelist IP addresses allowed to connect to individual ec2 instances?
<lfaraone> kiko: I only tried it an hr after he sent the mail.
<kiko> maxb, could be that, actually
<poolie> hi kiko
<lifeless> maxb: you can wildcard ports on ec2
<lifeless> maxb: e.g. to open 22 to the world, or 80
<tfogal> Hi all.  I'm trying to setup a PPA which has nightly `development builds' for my package.  I can't seem to find a good value for the `distroseries' part of the changelog; ideally, I want some sort of meta name that means "whatever the current unstable/in-development release is"
<tfogal> Otherwise I'll have to manually hack my script every time a new ubuntu release occurs... ideas?
<wgrant> tfogal: there is no magic value, but you could easily use launchpadlib to determine it.
<tfogal> wgrant: Not quite as easy as I was hoping, but looks hackable.  Thanks!
<poolie> flacoste: would "epic" imply it's 2 weeks long?
#launchpad 2009-10-29
<poolie> spm, do you know anything about tuolumne?
<spm_> poolie: yup
<poolie> k, i'm going to try some changes
<poolie> may need help
<poolie> spm, mail sent
<poolie> we can do it whenever is convenient
<spm> sure
<poolie> so where should we be running those queries? hackberry, I guess?
<spm> poolie: mmmm. it doesn't really matter per-se. but the others are typically there already; so yeah.
<poolie> i'm happy to do something to help but i've never written sql against lp before
<poolie> and i can't test it there
<spm> poolie: fair enough. can you give me ~ 15 (hopefully...) and I should be right to give you a proper hand.
<poolie> sure
<spm> poolie: oki, no major fires now. just the usual smoldering embers. what was it you wnated to graph?
<poolie> i forwarded a mail from tom
<spm> AHHH. head is in the cloudz. sorry.
<poolie> that ok, i hear they're very trendy :)
<spm> :-)
<poolie> so
<poolie> as far as the calls to BaseMetrics.store()
<poolie> can you just store whatever you want?
<poolie> or does the schema need to be predefined somewhere?
 * poolie googles it
<spm> hrm. good question...
<poolie> google's never heard of it?
<wgrant> Isn't tuolomne proprietary?
<poolie>  the branch is private at leastn
<poolie> i thought it might be using a public library
<poolie> but apparently not
<spm> djano tech underneath
<poolie> maybe i should bounce this back to tom?
<spm> U1 deploy. sorry, bbs...
<poolie> np
<poolie> ping me when you're back...
<spm> will do
<poolie> thumper: hi?
<spm> poolie: one thought that occours - and isn't an attempt to duck shove ownership/responsibility! :-) possibly thumper/mwh/et-al may be able to help get those queries written? Or at least give sufficient pointers to make the rest easy?
<poolie> mm
<poolie> it's probably not me at any rate
<poolie> i might shove it back onto tom
<spm> sure
<poolie> if it's not easy for you?
<spm> some of those look similar to queries we already have, so I'd be cargo culting a little. how easy... details'll be the killer. once we have the queries it's trivial; gettnig them in the first place is the hard bit.
 * mwhudson can write queries 
<poolie> mwhudson: can you help me? i just want to add some graphs of bzr bugs etc to lpstats
<mwhudson> poolie: hm, don't have the bug schema nailed to my head so thoroughly but probably
<poolie> mwhudson: ok, forwarded
<rockstar> poolie, I wonder if this discussion might be better in #launchpad-dev - This is supposed to be the user channel.
<poolie> oh you're right, i'd forgotten
<rockstar> poolie, in honesty, I've been watching here because I'm CHR, and no one's needed me, but I'd hate to see it get missed.
<mwhudson> poolie: fwiw, i have the entirely unscientific impression that some of the users of launchpad code imports are people who don't interact with the rest of launchpad very much; it might be quite hard to reach these people to ask them questions
<mwhudson> or i might be completely wrong of course
<mwhudson> spm: can you 'select count(*), rcs_type from codeimport where review_status = 40 group by rcs_type' pls?
<mwhudson> spm: prod, but a slave would be entirely fine
<thumper> mwhudson: what is status 40?
<mwhudson> thumper: failing
<poolie> mwhudson: you may very well be right but it still seems worth trying
<mwhudson> poolie: yes
<RenatoSilva> Is there any problem with download counter in LP?
<akheron> I uploaded a package to my PPA and the build will start in 14 hours o_O
<akheron> before this has been something like 5 minutes
<Extend> can anybody check this question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/87150
<spiv> Extend: apparently mail was sent to the project owner yesterday about it
<spiv> Extend: when rockstar is around he should be able to help you more
<Extend> spiv, thank you
<raja_> does anybody know about using wget while building a package for a PPA? I want my build process to automatically download and extract some third party (gpl) source code.
<maxb> Absolutely no network access is permitted
<noodles775> raja_: the PPA builders cannot access the outside world (for security reasons).
<maxb> And also to enforce that source packages actually contain what you need to build the package
<raja_> ok, thanks
<rowinggolfer> slowdown? meltdown more like ;)
<MTecknology> If I have a team removed that had a branch owned by it, what happens to the branch?
<MTecknology> oh... moved to ~registry
<MTecknology> Is there any rubber ducky around that can help me on a "i screwed the pooch" problem?
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/87308
<tfogal> Yesterday I was trying to get a PPA going.  After a bit of wrangling, I managed to get something that didn't generate a `bad package' email to me.
<tfogal> Now it's been 12 hours or more, and my package doesn't appear in my PPA page, nor my `builds' page for the PPA.. it seems like LP doesn't know about it.
<noodles775> tfogal: did you get a success email after your most recent upload?
<tfogal> one caveat is that I am creating the src .deb on debian, but AFAICT I've followed the instructions about that
<tfogal> noodles775: no.. I wasn't aware I would.
<tfogal> I've seen no notification actually.
<tfogal> apologies, this is my first foray into PPAs.
<noodles775> tfogal: ok, the most common cause for not receiving any notification is when the uploaded package is not signed with a key associated with your Launchpad profile, is that possible?
<tfogal> noodles775: I am entering a gpg key to sign the package as it builds (part of dpkg-buildpackage AFAICT).  Is there some other mechanism by which I can verify the signature?
<noodles775> (btw: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors for other possibilities).
<noodles775> tfogal: the key you are signing with needs to be linked to your Launchpad account...
<noodles775> you can add it by editing your profile.
<tfogal> noodles775: ahh, that's definitely the case; I've only got one gpg key, that I created for launchpad.  _source.change's seems to think there's a key on it.
<tfogal> although now that I look more closely, it seems the "Maintainer" has a minor discrepancy; it isn't using the email I've associated with my key...
<tfogal> I've got a meeting now, but at least I've got somewhere to start searching when I get back.  Thanks!
<noodles775> np!
<moshe_work> hi all.  i have tried several times to sign up for launchpad but i never get the email. i checked my spam but not there. can anyone help?
<Ursinha> hmm mrevell, I have the feeling you have the answer for that ^ :)
<mrevell> moshe_work, I'm sorry you've had trouble signing up. I just need to check somethiong.
<rockstar> moshe_work, hi.
<mrevell> moshe_work, Ah, thanks rockstar, I was just checking with kfogel, as we had this issue last week.
<rockstar> mrevell, yeah, that's why the screencast was suggested.  :)
<mrevell> rockstar, sure
<maxb> rockstar: The i386 PPA build queue is a bit ridiculous, is there any hope of reviving thallium?
<rockstar> maxb, not sure.
<rockstar> noodles775, ^^
<noodles775> rockstar: maxb, gee, up from 138 7 hrs ago, i386 now at 146 jobs... (https://edge.launchpad.net/builders)... Any losa around who could look at the dead i386 ppa builder?
 * maxb wonders if the LOSAs have LOSA irc bingers
<noodles775> maxb: I'm pretty sure they do :)
<micahg> what happened to the build farm?
<noodles775> micahg: are you referring to the backlog? If so, there was an issue yesterday (see bug 463041) which caused the initial backlog...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463041 in soyuz "Lost builder detection is insufficiently aggressive" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463041
<noodles775> .. and now one i386 PPA builder is disabled. We're waiting for news from a LOSA.
<maxb> Not helped by most of the builders having been borrowed for nebulous purposes probably related to the karmic release
<micahg> there were 30 PPA build machines for the last couple of weeks
<micahg> now we're back to 6
<noodles775> micahg: yes - that's normal for a release (9 right?).
<micahg> oh yeah
<micahg> 9
<micahg> is there a reason why we can't have 30 all the time?
<maxb> The get borrowed for extra capacity for something when needed. I'd be interested to know what the something is, too.
<maxb> *They
<micahg> oh
<noodles775> So our lovely losa's have got thallium going again :)
 * noodles775 leaves
<moshe_work> rockstar: sorry, am back now
<moshe_work> i spoke earlier about never receiving registration email
<MTecknology> spm: you around?
<louis> Hi, there!
<rodrigo_sampaio> hi, I have uploaded 15 days ago a new file to start translating the Tikiwiki project (https://translations.launchpad.net/tikiwiki/trunk). but the file is still waiting for review and apparently this must be done by a launchpad administrator. there is anything I can do? how long does it take on average for the file to be reviewed? thanks
<hyper_ch> hey there, when I have a given PPA on launchpad, how can I find out to what project/group this belongs to?
<ccheney> when is the 'JSON' bug with respect to editing anything in LP going to be fixed? and what is the bug number for it (i'm sure its already been reported thousands of times by now)
<hyper_ch> hey there, when I have a given PPA on launchpad, how can I find out to what project/group this belongs to?
<greg-g> so, I'm going to be starting some discussions at my university (U. of Michigan, on Internet2) about hosting an Ubuntu mirror, and one of the guys at I2 asked if it was easy/worth-while to mirror PPAs. Thoughts?
<greg-g> (actually, he used to be at I2, I should have said)
<mwhudson> greg-g: hmm, i've not heard of anything about mirroring ppas
<greg-g> mwhudson: yeah, this was the first time for me as well. He is just in love with the PPAs so he thought it would be nice to have
<mwhudson> greg-g: maybe you could email launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net about this?
<greg-g> mwhudson: suppose I could :)
<mwhudson> greg-g: i'm not sure the people who would be able to respond most usefully are awake now
<greg-g> gotcha, thanks
<tfogal> noodles775 (et al. who are interested): I think the mismatch between the `Maintainer:' field and the name/email on my GPG key were the issue; I just got a PPA accepted :)
<tfogal> Thanks for the help.
<noodles775> tfogal: great!
<flomar34> hello, i need somme help to upload to my ppa but i don't know if it's the right place here, sorry if it is not
<mwhudson> flomar34: you're in the right palce
<mwhudson> place
<flomar34> so, let's try in english. My ppa : https://launchpad.net/~cartes/+archive/ppa/+packages
<flomar34> using dput ppa:cartes/ppa freetuxtv_0.3.0-1ubuntu4_source.changes i got Successfully uploaded packages.
<flomar34> but, nothing happens, no mail and no package in my ppa
<flomar34> OpenPGP keys seems to be ok
<flomar34> I really don't know what coud be wrong
<mwhudson> usually if the mail disappears it's because something went wrong in key verification
<mwhudson> flomar34: i presume you're signing with the key A8E52B81 ?
<flomar34> Yes, to build i use "debuild -kA8E52B81 -S -sa"
<flomar34> and i got "Successfully signed dsc and changes files"
<mwhudson> hm then i don't know what might be happening
<mwhudson> flomar34: it looks like you have managed to build packages in the past?
<flomar34> Yes i've tried it last year and it was ok
<tfogal> mwhudson: I *just* fixed a bug in my own package where my gpg-signer had "Fake Name <email>" and my `Maintainer' was e.g. "F. Name <similar_email>"
<tfogal> err
<tfogal> that was meant to be directed at flomar34
<tfogal> anyway, when I had that messed up, if there were no other errors than launchpad just didn't send me any mail.
<mwhudson> tfogal: can you pastebin your .changes file?
<mwhudson> argh
<mwhudson> flomar34: can you pastebin your .changes file?
<mwhudson> tfogal: it's catching :-)
<flomar34> Sorry for my engish, what does it mean "pastebin"
<wgrant> !pastebin | flomar34
<ubottu> flomar34: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wgrant> tfogal: The maintainer and signer need not match, but the maintainer's email address has to at least look a little bit like an email address.
<mwhudson> ah good wgrant is here to save the day
<wgrant> mwhudson: Well, with Karmic releasing late last night, 'here' might be a bit excessive.
<mwhudson> heh
<flomar34> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304564/
<wgrant> flomar34: Hmm. That looks like it should work.
<wgrant> flomar34: Sure you're uploading to the right place?
<tfogal> wgrant: if you mean the broken .changes, then no, sorry; I export my repo, build the deb, and upload to launchpad in a script: it cleans out all the old versions each time it's run. :\
<flomar34> i use "dput ppa:cartes/ppa freetuxtv_0.3.0-1ubuntu4_source.changes"
<tfogal> oh, heh I did it again; I was reading mwhudson's response.  And somewhat humorously, his response to me was misdirected as well ;p
<tfogal> anyway --
<tfogal> wgrant: hrm, I'm confused then; the `maintainer' email that was causing issues was actually a valid email that I receive mail at frequently.  Though it wasn't/isn't an email launchpad would otherwise know about.
<tfogal> also, congrats on the release
<wgrant> tfogal: That wasn't the problem, then.
<tfogal> hrm.  *shrug*.  I should start version controlling my debian/ dir.
<wgrant> flomar34: OK, this is odd. Your changes file is fine. It will get rejected, but you will at least get an email address.
<wgrant> Er. s/ address/
<wgrant> flomar34: Sure you don't have an email sitting in a spam folder somewhere?
<wgrant> (I tested the upload on my machine, and got an email from it)
<flomar34> you give me the way to look for, i had a problem with maintener email :(
<flomar34> it seem to be ok now, many thanks
<wgrant> What was the problem?
<MTecknology> If there's anyone that could get to this, I'd REALLY appreciate it. I want to push some commits but this is blocking me. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/87308
<flomar34> bad email adress for maintener, good adress for "changed-by"
<MTecknology> I know.. I shoulda thought first... I'm sorry
<wgrant> flomar34: The file you pastebin'd was fine.
<wgrant> flomar34: Was that not the one you uploaded?
<lifeless> spm: ^ in your court I think to move those branches
<MTecknology> lifeless: he's going to kill me, isn't he?
<lifeless> no
<MTecknology> lifeless: not even jokingly?
<flomar34> in the paste    Maintainer: cartes <votre.adresse@mail.ip> => in english <your.adress@mail.ip>, i didn't see it.
<wgrant> flomar34: That wasn't the problem.
<wgrant> flomar34: It doesn't have to be real, it just has to be parseable (ie. someone@something.tld)
<flomar34> I have just change my adress in the control file, and launch the samedebuid and dput and i recieve a mail saying "Accepted:". Is it just a "coincidence"?
<wgrant> flomar34: Odd. There was nothing wrong with the old .changes.
<flomar34> The maintener adress must be the good one?
<wgrant> flomar34: It and changed-by must be valid, not necessarily real, email addresses.
<flomar34> ok, thanks a lot
<flomar34> I have to do some more test to improve myself
<flomar34> bye
<MTecknology> lifeless: could you just move one of the branch ownerships for me while I wait for the others?
<MTecknology> k
<lifeless> MTecknology: no, I can't
<MTecknology> lifeless: ok, thanks
<lifeless> rockstar: ^ are you able to help MTecknology
<rockstar> MTecknology, hi.
<MTecknology> rockstar: hi
<rockstar> MTecknology, I'm currently on the phone, but if you would like to give me the details of what you need, I'll do my best to help out when I'm done.
<MTecknology> rockstar: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/87308
<rockstar> MTecknology, great, I'll take a look.
<thumper> rockstar: you should be able to do this
<MTecknology> thumper: how've you been?
<thumper> MTecknology: good, you?
<MTecknology> pretty good
<MTecknology> I'm learning how fast I can actually turn out new code and I'm actually impressing myself. Lack of sleep and doing homework is helping..
<thumper> doing no homework?
<thumper> or doing homework
<MTecknology> not doing it*
<rockstar> MTecknology, so do you want lp:~registry/ubuntu-drupal-releases/installation-profiles and lp:~registry/scribed/1.0 deleted?
<MTecknology> rockstar: yup
<rockstar> MTecknology, done.
<MTecknology> rockstar: thankyou very much :D
<MTecknology> rockstar: sorry for the extra work
<pedahzur> How do you search by package in launchpad bugs?  In the search field at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 I enter 'mon' for the package name, but that brings up logs of unrelated bugs and packages. Thanks!
<Ursinha> pedahzur, maybe the way is to search for the package and then its bugs
<Ursinha> pedahzur, like, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mon
<Ursinha> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mon
<pedahzur> Ursinha: Great, thanks!
<pedahzur> That does work better, yes.
<Ursinha> pedahzur, hope this helps :)
<rockstar> MTecknology, no problem.
#launchpad 2009-10-30
<kklimonda> hmm.. I don't see an icon indicating private bugs neither in epiphany nor in android browser (edge server). Is this some webkit bug?
<lfaraone> rockstar: is there a blueprint for implementing CNAME branded subdomains in launchpad?
<wgrant> kklimonda: It's a bug in LP which shows up in WebKit.
<micahg> yeah, I already showed him bug 397457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397457 in malone "Bug privacy edit icon is not visible in WebKit browsers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397457
<rockstar> lfaraone, not that I know of.
<RenatoSilva> Can't find the bug watch feature!
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: What do you want to do, and where are you looking?
<RenatoSilva> link a bug from kde.org
<RenatoSilva> I'm on the bug page
<wgrant> To where?
<wgrant> 'Also affects project'
<wgrant> Select the relevant project.
<wgrant> Enter the bug URL.
<RenatoSilva> ah ok, thanks!
<RenatoSilva> wait, the project may not be in LP
<RenatoSilva> in fact it is not
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Then you need to create it.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: oh :(
<RenatoSilva> can I link to a kde bug in any project? or does the project need to be configured by accepting that kind of bug tracker?
<RenatoSilva> how to transfer a project's ownership to someone else?
<RenatoSilva> http://bugs.kde.org/212351
<RenatoSilva> Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL. :(
<spm> RenatoSilva: prject ownership - raise an LP question/answer against launchpad itself
<RenatoSilva> spm: I wonder whether changing the maintainer worked, it seems I've lost the edit permissions, so I guess so
<RenatoSilva> what is the right form of a kde bug?
<thumper> RenatoSilva: hmm
<thumper> RenatoSilva: I've used the kde bug tracker befoer
<RenatoSilva> thumper: I think it's the short URL, it's a new feature of bugzilla not supported by LP yet iirc
<RenatoSilva> it is, this one worked fine: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212351
<ubottu> KDE bug 212351 in general "display:table ignores min-width/max-width CSS" [Normal,New]
 * RenatoSilva leaving, goodnight
 * mneptok staying. sorry.
<dysmann> Hello there !
<dysmann> I have a launchpad account with an empty ppa
<dysmann> and I would like to change my nickname
<noodles775> dysmann: it looks like your ppa there is deactivated rather than deleted. This is usually the case if you have at any point in the past published something to the PPA. Is that the case?
<dysmann> no, it's not
<noodles775> dysmann: great - so if you've never published anything to it, then you can request it to be deleted like this:
<dysmann> I already asked to delete it but insteed it has been disabled
<noodles775> ah, I see.
<noodles775> Where's the question - I'll update it and re-assign it for you.
<dysmann> I'm repporting a bug for that
<dysmann> It would be great to be able to delete our PPAs
<dysmann> thank you
<dysmann> but can you just remove it so I can update my name ?
<noodles775> dysmann: I can't - but you said you've already requested the deletion? Was that via a question, liake this one:
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/86865
<noodles775> And there's already a bug for deleting PPAs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/392887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392887 in soyuz "Cannot delete PPA" [Low,Triaged]
<dysmann> noodles775:  It was via e-mail because I was asked to ask via e-mail
<dysmann> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dysmann> :P
<noodles775> dysmann: I see. OK, if you create a question like the one above I'll get it assigned so we can track it this time.
<noodles775> Sorry for the hassle.
<dysmann> okay, so I create a question I it will be deleted ?
<noodles775> Yes - it's not something that I can do - it requires a Launchpad administrator, and they'll do a bunch of them next time they get to them and will close the question when it's done, so you'll be notified.
<dysmann> ok
<dysmann> thank you very much
<noodles775> np
<noodles775> dysmann: be sure to paste the link to the question here to me so I can assign it too.
<dysmann> ok
<dysmann> I'm going to send it
<dysmann> I wrote it in English
<dysmann> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/87446
<noodles775> dysmann: great, I've updated and assigned it.
<dysmann> noodles775: thank you
<triew> The Packages file for chromium-browser amd64 is out of date as far as I can see (http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages) - the latest package listed is 4.0.226.0, but https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa shows the latest build as 4.0.229.0. Is this a known/expected problem?
<wgrant> triew: If you look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages, you'll see that it failed to build.
<triew> wgrant: Thanks, I was just looking at the published packages list at the bottom of the ppa page. I didn't understand that published just meant that package had been uploaded to the build system, and the build could still fail - though of course this makes sense. Thanks.
<wgrant> triew: that currently just lists the source packages. this is suboptimal.
<noodles775> We need to update the PPA main index to display binaries instead.
<dnjl> mmh, is there a problem with the builders? i have to wait 8h for a build and there are only 3 ppa-builders per architecture available...
<tsimpson> as far as I know, sometimes the PPA builders are set to build official packages sometimes
<tsimpson> especially around release time
<dnjl> mmh, well...
<adeuring> can anybody tell how i can make a branch private? I don't see any related UI element on the "change details" page
<tsimpson> if you want a private branch, why not just store it on your local machine?
<maxb> adeuring: I believe it's phrased as "Keep this branch confidential"
<adeuring> maxb: yeah ;)
<carresmd> rockstar, is there a way to import a PGP key manually? I'm unable to import a PGP key for the whole day..
<carresmd> it probably has to do with keyserver.ubuntu.com being crappy lately.
<Spads> carresmd: you can import from any other public keyserver, as they're all synchronized with one another
<carresmd> Spads, no it isn't (I spoke to you earlier at #canonical-sysadmin btw). My key is at pgp.mit.edu and keyserver.ubuntu.com, but launchpad tells me it couldn't import my key the whole day
<carresmd> Spads, I meant: no I can't
<rockstar> carresmd, well, so if it isn't on the other servers, it may be that those servers are having a hard time replicating it.
<rockstar> carresmd, what's the key id?
<carresmd> rockstar, the key id is; 6D0C8C55
<carresmd> it is known at pgp.mit.edu, keyserver.ubuntu.com and a server elmo (from #canonical-sysadmin) told me but forgot the name
<rockstar> carresmd, so when you say "manually" what do you mean?
<rockstar> carresmd, it looks like keyserver.ubuntu.com is indeed being hammered right now.
<carresmd> rockstar, somehow add the key to the launchpad system using the public key or something? (not sure HOW launchpad works in the background though)
<carresmd> rockstar, keyserver.ubuntu.com is hammered / down all the time.. :-(
<rockstar> carresmd, that's a bit of an exaggeration.  Ubuntu 9.10 released yesterday, so there's heavy traffic.  We don't normally have problems.
<carresmd> rockstar, sure it has to do with the 9.10 release. But the last few months it has been hammered / down a lot.
<rockstar> carresmd, unfortunately, I think we just need to be patient.  I wish I had more info for you.
<carresmd> rockstar, the only real 'info' I got today is that they are working on a 'fix' for the keyserver.
<carresmd> rockstar, I'll wait until tomorrow and try again then
<hggdh> are we having issues with edge? I am getting an OOPS-1399ED644 when trying to save a comment to a bug
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1399ED644
<carresmd> rockstar, thanks anyway!
<rockstar> hggdh, what is the bug number?
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/465192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465192 in evince "Evince can't open .tif files - Permission denied" [High,Triaged]
<rockstar> hggdh, I will chase this in just a bit.  For now, may I suggest you disable redirection to edge?
<hggdh> OK, thanks, will do
<RenatoSilva> Is there any problem with the download counter?
<salgado-afk> RenatoSilva, yes, bug 458835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458835 in launchpad-registry "download counters are a few days old" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458835
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks
<tfogal> Hi, I've got an issue with my PPA's when I make only minor changes to my package, s.t. there's no version change upstream.
<tfogal> In that case, the .orig.tar.gz filename doesn't change, and launchpad rejects my PPA upload because of that
<carresmd> keyserver.ubuntu.com is up and running again, but launchpad still 'refuses' to import my PGP key. What is going on?
<tfogal> The file *has* changed -- I've made minor changes in the software package, which I also maintain -- and so really I'd like launchpad to just overwrite the old .orig.tar.gz
<tfogal> is there perhaps a dput option that forces an overwrite?  Or any other way that I can say "upstream has changed but the version number is equivalent".  Or other advice on managing this?
<carresmd> tfogal, what about adding something like '-0ubuntu1' or something similar to the version?
<carresmd> isn't that an option?
<carresmd> no one?
<tfogal> carresmd, et al.: would that actually change the .orig.tar.gz filename?
<tfogal> I've been appending the svn revision numbers from the 4 repos that make up the software to these debs, and those are changing
<tfogal> but only after a ~ in the filename -- perhaps it must go after the "-" but before the "~"?
<tfogal> "it" being an increasing version number
<tfogal> confirmed; updating the version after the - in my .deb filename (i.e., the "debian version" or "ubuntu version") does not change the .orig.tar.gz name.  Is there any other way I could upload multiple debs of the same upstream revision to a PPA?
<wgrant> tfogal: By definition, the orig.tar.gz does not change. You should not modify it from the upstream release.
<wgrant> Even if you are upstream.
<tfogal> The issue is that this isn't the "release" per se; I'm trying to get some sort of nightly build into my PPA
<wgrant> You need to change the orig.tar.gz version every time you change the file.
<wgrant> eg. append +bzr1234
<tfogal> ahh, a plus will do it!  awesome.
<wgrant> You must rename the orig.tar.gz itself, and stick it in the changelog.
<tfogal> =)  I think I've got a workable solution then, now.  Thanks, wgrant !
<wgrant> tfogal: Just paste your version number here, so I can check you're doing it right.
<tfogal> wgrant: imagevis3d_1.2.0+2-1~ppa~svn53~1243~1356~1216~
<tfogal> the "2" will increase every time I generate a new deb
<wgrant> tfogal: That's not how you want to do things.
<tfogal> wgrant: How can I version it better?
<wgrant> tfogal: the ~svn is really part of the upstream version, isn't it?
<tfogal> wgrant: Yes.  So you're saying put that before the "-"?
<wgrant> The bit before the final '-' specifies what is in the orig.tar.gz
<tfogal> Ahh, I see && agree with your logic, then.
<wgrant> So anything describing what is in the orig.tar.gz should be before the '-'.
<wgrant> eg. 1.2.0~svn53-0ppa1
<wgrant> (assuming that svn r53 is precursor to release 1.2.0)
<zsquareplusc-liv> i find it a bit weird to get an OOPS message saying something about the edge server when i'm trying to file a bug on bugs.launchpad.net
<zsquareplusc-liv> and i can't file a new bug for ubuntu
<tfogal> wgrant: Yep, it is.  + thanks
<wgrant> zsquareplusc-liv: There's a bug causing the message to show up on launchpad.net when it shouldn't.
<wgrant> zsquareplusc-liv: Try shortening your initial summary; you can increase it again once you see the list of possible duplicates.
<zsquareplusc-liv> heh, ok
<zsquareplusc-liv> that's not an obvious workaround ;-)
<wgrant> zsquareplusc-liv: Indeed not :(
<kiko> wgrant, zsquareplusc-liv: a fix is incoming!
<wgrant> kiko: gmb's AJAX dupefinder work?
<keffie_jayx> hello
<keffie_jayx> I have been playing around with launchpadlib in python to get some work done for the locoteams... now I can't seem to get the api to display teams anymore with the code I had. I am traying to find documnetation on the changes od data structure if any, but I only find the apidocs and that still points to "teams" still existing and when testing I can't seem to get anything
<wgrant> effie_jayx: What is the code that doesn't work?
<wgrant> effie_jayx: Remember that teams live in the 'people' top-level collection.
<effie_jayx> wgrant: ok let me check the code
<effie_jayx> wgrant: got it
<effie_jayx> was it always like that?
<wgrant> effie_jayx: I think so.
 * effie_jayx doesn't remember the code much
<effie_jayx> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305485/ here is the code...
<effie_jayx> wgrant: found the glitch it seems a db error
<effie_jayx> my bad
<effie_jayx> thanks :D
<wgrant> effie_jayx: Great!
#launchpad 2009-10-31
<\u03b5> is there a way to mark releases as testing?
<wgrant> \u03b5: No :(
<NakedNous> Hi
<NakedNous> I have never used freenode
<\u03b5> any way to mark one as current stable then?
<NakedNous> can anyobe see me?
<\u03b5> NakedNous, yes, Hi
<NakedNous> say great! Hi all!
<NakedNous> say sorry for my English, it is not my first language
<\u03b5> you don't need to write "say" in front of everything :)
<NakedNous> I'm a packager newbie and it seems I lost my private key when upgrading to karmic
<NakedNous> my packages are located at: https://launchpad.net/~nakednous/+archive/ppa
<NakedNous> and I want to upgrade them to karmic
<\u03b5> you need to make a new key then
<\u03b5> then set it up in launchpad
<\u03b5> then sign the repo with your new key
<NakedNous> is it the only way?
<\u03b5> hopefully it is :)
<NakedNous> I don't want the public part of the kay to be changed
<\u03b5> then you have to do the math yourself
<\u03b5> why is that important?
<NakedNous> I thought the private key was also store somewhere at the ppa server
<NakedNous> I don't want people using my software to sign it again
<wgrant> So, there are two keys involved in PPA.
<wgrant> *PPAs
<wgrant> One is the one where *only* Launchpad has the private key. that's the one that your users see.
<wgrant> And one where only you have the private key.
<wgrant> That's the one you use to uploda.
<NakedNous> I think so
<wgrant> Nobody cares about that once you've uplodaed.
<wgrant> Wow, I cannot type today.
<NakedNous> do mean that the public part will remain unchanged?
<NakedNous> the one my users see?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> You never had the private key for the key that users see.
<NakedNous> thats great!
<NakedNous> so I need to regenerate it, but what if I need it at another computer in the future?
<NakedNous> I will check how to retrieve it
<wgrant> You can copy your keys (they live in ~/.gnupg) between machines. But guard them well.
<NakedNous> I see, need to study
<NakedNous> finally, could you please point me the url where to generate the kyes, I forgot it
<wgrant> NakedNous: See https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<NakedNous> say thank you all!
<NakedNous> have a nice day
<wgrant> You too, NakedNous.
<DBO> bzr is the slow, I assume this is known so just popping in to ensure this is the case
<wgrant> DBO: What operation is slow?
<dtchen> bzr itself, or pushing to somewhere hosted by Canonical?
<DBO> someone pushed a new branch, and nobody can access it yet
<DBO> been about half an hour
<DBO> dtchen!
<DBO> wanna know something amusing?
<dtchen> not really.
<DBO> my speakers came back to life
<DBO> for no friggin reason
<DBO> about 2 months ago, out of the blue, been working ever sense
<dtchen> congrats.
<DBO> also I work for Canonical now :)
<dtchen> excellent.
<wgrant> The branch scanner appears to be doing bad things.
<wgrant> (ie. nothing)
<DBO> awesome
<wgrant> mthaddon: ^^?
<wgrant> Hm. Odd that no yellow boxes are showing up.
<wgrant> Hmm. I wonder if it's related to the large number of new branches that have been created in the past 12 or so hours.
<wgrant> (due to Lucid)
<wgrant> rockstar: You're not still around?
<rockstar> wgrant, I am.
<wgrant> rockstar: What is going on with the branch scanner?
<rockstar> wgrant, I didn't know anything was going on with it.  One sec.
<wgrant> Just busy with the 16000 new branches?
<rockstar> wgrant, oh yes, that's VERY likely.
<wgrant> Might want to dent and topic it, unless it's finishing soon (I presume you have pretty graphs)
<rockstar> wgrant, investigating it.
<mwhudson> yes, branch updates seem clogged by the 16000 new branches
<mwhudson> probably requesting them all be mirrored in one hit isn't so smart
<wgrant> Probably not. How's it going?
<mwhudson> wgrant: probably 25% done
<wgrant> mwhudson: Eeep.
<mwhudson> yeah :(
<mwhudson> after 3 hours of progress
<mwhudson> not so great
<wgrant> Still, better than the old days when LP had to be taken down entirely for 12 hours for a new release's *translations*.
<wgrant> Adding it to the topic and denting it seems like a very good idea at this point.
 * mwhudson dents
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: rockstar | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | There are delays processing new branch data due to 16000 new source package branches for Lucid. Should be back to normal in a few hours.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks.
<exarkun> 16000 is a lot of branches isn't it
<wgrant> mwhudson: Now, remember to log back in as your normal user, or we'll have a repeat of mrevell-as-Launchpad.net.
<mwhudson> wgrant: heh, i dented from a client that supports multiple accounts (on my phone, ffs)
<mwhudson> i guess i should finally set up gwibber on my machine
<lifeless> exarkun: its a measurable fraction of our total
<wgrant> mwhudson: Gwibber 2.0 really sucks.
<exarkun> I guess the lucid developers are really prolific?
<lifeless> exarkun: its one branch per package
<wgrant> exarkun: They're copies of all the old Karmic branches.
<lifeless> more or less
<wgrant> One for each source package.
<exarkun> Oh
<lifeless> exarkun: Ubuntu as a whole doesn't have 'trunk', it has one 'branch' per release, and each 'branch' is > 16000 real branches
<exarkun> You're not talking about an editor for gnome, you're talking about karmic+1
<wgrant> exarkun: Right.
<exarkun> (lucid is an editor for gnome)
<wgrant> Ahh
<exarkun> that makes sense then I guess
<RenatoSilva> any problem with the branch ui updates in LP?
<RenatoSilva> pushed 2 revisions 10 minutes ago and nothing yet
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: There are long delays - see the end of the topic.
<RenatoSilva>  /topic does not return anything
<RenatoSilva> but ok
<lifeless> abentley: hi, do you remember the error you had when you tried --parallel?
<abentley> lifeless: IIRC, subunit wasn't packaged in ubuntu and easy_install didn't work.
<lifeless> ok; thats been covered in the thread - subunit uses autoconf (because its many-languages)
<lifeless> I'm not sure how to many something that uses autoconf easy_install-able
<lifeless> abentley: would more documentation in bzr have helped (to provide the expectation that you'd need to configure && make?
<abentley> lifeless: Yes, I definitely felt at a loss as to how I was supposed to get subunit.  And I was surprised that it wasn't in Ubuntu because I'd been hearing about it from Canonical folk for years.
<abentley> lifeless: I can't see any description of the argument to --parallel in the command help.
<lifeless> how do you get help on a registry?
<abentley> lifeless: You can set value_switches=True, like I did with branch formats, or you can write up a help topic, like we did with transports.  I don't think there's support for autogenerated help otherwise.
<lifeless> what does value_switches do - would it stop the registry being lazy?
<abentley> lifeless: value_switches causes each value to be a separate option, e.g. --fork, --subprocess.
<abentley> lifeless: It would not stop the registry from being lazy.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I think we should make that change, and file a bug about not getting help otherwise
<abentley> lifeless: Anyhow, parallel=fork and parallel=subprocess both work now.
<lifeless> col
<lifeless> cool
<_habnabit> Is there any sort of ETA on the branch update backlog?
<wgrant> _habnabit: I estimate another 4 or 5ish hours, but that's working from this morning's prediction.
<_habnabit> Dang it. :(
<wgrant> Yes. This issue was not forseen, since the process has not been run on production before today.
<abentley> _habnabit: It's going through ~2.5k/h, with 14k remaining.
<_habnabit> Mmkay.
<abentley> _habnabit: actually, closer to 3.0k than 2.5k.
<lifeless> the lines have crossed ;)
<lifeless> its 22000 seconds behind at the moment
<lifeless> 6 hours to get where it is, 6 hours to go
<wgrant> Aha.
<lifeless> so it will be about 44K seconds behind when it catches up completely
<Peng> This is wildly off-topic and very unimportant, but could someone near Canonical network-wise do me a favor? How accurate is ntp.ubuntu.com? ISTM it's about 2 ms slow, but I'm far away and it could just be an Internet issue.
<wgrant> I've a host a couple of hops away.
 * wgrant checks latency.
<Peng> Thanks. :)
<wgrant> Peng: I can't find another NTP server equally close (<1ms), but most others nearby seem to reliably be about 1-2ms ahead.
<Peng> wgrant: So it really is a little inaccurate? Interesting, thanks. :)
<wgrant> Peng: I'd say so.
<Peng> wgrant: Thanks a lot. :)
<lifeless> Peng: ask in #canonical-sysadmins
<lifeless> Peng: or a question on launchpad
<lifeless> ntp is meant to do latency adjustments
<Peng> lifeless: Yeah, but it doesn't handle asymmetric latency.
<lifeless> Peng: it doesn't? damn - I haven't read the spec to see
<wgrant> How could it?
<Peng> I think I've heard that Chrony tries to handle it better than the reference implementation.
<lifeless> wgrant: because traffic gets sent in both directions
<Peng> Usually it's close enough to symmetric that it's not a problem.
<lifeless> when ntp was designed and built asymmetry was very common
<lifeless> so  its surprising to me that it wouldn't be catered or
<lifeless> *for*
<mneptok> i'd like Ubuntu to use an NTP pool instead of Canonical instances
<lifeless> mneptok: do you mean regional ones/
<lifeless> mneptok: I recall some concerns about swamping unprepared time sources
<mneptok> server 0.pool.ntp.org
<mneptok> server 1.pool.ntp.org
<mneptok> server 2.pool.ntp.org
<mneptok> like so
<mneptok> grabs servers from a round-robin
<wgrant> And possibly increases load on that round-robin by a couple of orders of magnitude.
<wgrant> lifeless: How's the scanner graph looking?
<lifeless> 8K to go
<mneptok> if you don't want that load, don't make your stuff public and encourage its use
<mneptok> http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/
<lifeless> mneptok: folk base load estimates on  current data; dropping several million machines onto an unprepard pool would be pretty harsh
<mneptok> lifeless: that's why a Blueprint and UDS discussion would be in order ;)
<lifeless> true
<mneptok> and add Canonical servers to the pool
<mneptok> "We're bringing the horde, but we have the salad and dessert."
<thumper> wgrant: we seem to be processing just over 2k an hour, so probably another 4 hours (ish) till complete
<wgrant> thumper: Ah. Not too bad.
 * thumper gets ready to watch the rugby
<lifeless> thumper: 3K
<lifeless> 2hr to go
<lifeless> mwhudson: if the puller had nothing to do, did you consider just lying about last-mirror?
<vasi> hey, i can't figure out how to link my launchpad bug report to the equivalent report on SourceForge
<vasi> should i be using the "Also affects project" link? and what if the project isn't there?
<wgrant> vasi: You need to click 'Also affects project', select the upstream project, and enter the SourceForge.net URL
<wgrant> If the project isn't there, you'll need to create it.
<vasi> oh, random users can do that? cool
<wgrant> Yep.
<vasi> i kinda assumed that was for only admins
<wgrant> It happens all the time.
<vasi> ok, that was surprisingly easy....sorry for the newbie question :-)
<vasi> (i did look at the docs, i swear!)
<wgrant> Great.
<goodnight> what's a "triaged" bug?
<mwhudson> lifeless: yeah, it's a little more complicated than just lying about last mirror
<mwhudson> but it's probably (a) doable and (b) worth it
<lifeless> wgrant: 3K
<wgrant> lifeless: Not bad.
<wgrant> Unlike the lack of tests for error cases in archiveuploader.
<lifeless> there are no error cases
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> we know this, cause there aren't any tests....
<wgrant> Looks like lp:launchpad/devel just got scanned.
<lifeless> 1.5K now
<wgrant> Odd.
<lifeless> latency in the graph data I suspect
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> but there is also a bend in the curve
<lifeless> may be something associated with the size of the data set
<_habnabit> Yaay! My branch finally updated.
<lifeless> I now see ~500
<lifeless> we're down to 9000secs latency
<wgrant> Excellent.
<gioele> hello, can SSH pubkeys be fully removed from a Launchpad account or will Launchpad just set them as "old"?
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: rockstar | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<alefteris> I have checked out a mirrored branch and pushed it into a new lp hosted branch, but when doing bzr info,  parent branch still mentions the mirrored one
<alefteris> How can I change it? thanks
<lifeless> change what
<maxb> bzr pull --remember parent-you-want ?
<alefteris> thanks maxb
<alefteris> Now I have another problem, when trying to change the development focus, the new branch is not there for selection, only the mirrored on is
<alefteris> any idea what I'm doing wrong? thanks
<alefteris> nevermind I found it
<alefteris> the dev forus is a release series not a branch :/
<alefteris> when someone aproves a merge request from the web, is the merge peroformed automaticaly in the branch or I have to do it also manualy from the terminal?
<lifeless> you have to do it
<alefteris> lifeless, lifeless I notised in the web merge request it has a commit message field? what is that used for?
<lifeless> communication
<Peng> mneptok: Adding a couple servers to the pool would not make up for the load Ubuntu users would bring...
<carresmd> currently launchpad is _very_ slow.. having problems?
<carresmd> ah, it's getting better
<dtchen> filing a bug using edge appears to OOPS
<dtchen> three in a row, the most recent being OOPS-1400EB434
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1400EB434
<mneptok> Peng: all Ubuntu use those servers now, so ...
<hyc> hey, I added an upstream bug to launchpad #291760 but it used the wrong Project name
<hyc> now when I try to change the Project it times out and says Bad Gateway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291760 in network-manager "network-manager roams to (none) ((none)) - background scanning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291760
<hyc> the upstream is gnome 580185 filed against NetworkManager
<ubottu> Gnome bug 580185 in general "NetworkManager drops the network every 120 seconds" [Critical,Needinfo] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580185
<hyc> but the LP project says Linux, I wanted to change it to NetworkManager
<hyc> anyone know why trying to change this fails?
<lifeless> hyc: it already has a network manager task
<hyc> yes, but it's all messed up. The NetworkManager task points to a kernel bug report
<hyc> and the Linux task points to a NetworkManager bug report
<wgrant> hyc: Click the little arrow at the left of each task, and select the correct bug watch for each.
<RenatoSilva> is it common to report development bugs for documentation or whatever?
<RenatoSilva> that is, report bugs that affect your development version, but no released version at all
<hyc> wgrant: yes, I tried that but as I said at the beginning of this conversation, I was getting timeouts / Bad Gateway responses from that
<wgrant> hyc: Reproducibly?
<wgrant> hyc: It's incredibly slow, but I just swapped them
#launchpad 2009-11-01
<hyc> wgrant: thanks
<hyc> yes, I tried several times, waited 10-15 minutes between tries, etc.
<lifeless> wgrant: do you think there is an outage?
<wgrant> lifeless: I don't.
<kklimonda> heh, new T400 costs $600 and the motherboard for my T61 is $300.. life is such a bi***
<wgrant> That's a cheap T400.
<wgrant> Impressive. An US T400 is AUD1000 cheaper than an identically specced AU one.
<hyc> I've just spent $120 and $150 respectively on two new LCD panels for my laptop
<hyc> 15.4" WUXGA
<hyc> because none of the new laptop models seem to be available in 15.4" any more
<wgrant> T500?
<hyc> also, AMD CPU...
<hyc> I'm still avoiding Intel
<wgrant> Ah.
<hyc> unfortunately I haven't yet got any working modelines/timings for this display.
<hyc> and it's possible that I damaged the LCD cable; waiting for a new one at the momet.
<hyc> the joys of DIY upgrades
<hyc> life would be easier if we had open source BIOSes
<hyc> then I could just find the source and reflash the correct values
<lifeless> hyc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coreboot
<hyc> yeah
<hyc> not enough support on current laptops
<Sjors> Hi
<Sjors> I was reading about Launchpad Translations
<Sjors> Is it possible to use that with a project hosted on Sourceforge?
<RenatoSilva> I think so
<beuno> Sjors, sure, just use Launchpad for translations
<Sjors> ok great, I'll pass the idea on to the rest of the team, see what they think
<Sjors> thanks :)
<MsMaco> is it possible in the bug advanced search to look for bugs a certain person *hasn't* commented on?
<wgrant> MsMaco: No.
<MsMaco> boo
<wgrant> Although you could use the API to get a list of all bugs, and then do a set subtraction...
<MsMaco> how about bugs with no comments?
<wgrant> You could order the results by number of comments ascending.
<MsMaco> i want to find audio bugs that dan hasn't commented on. i tried -crimsun in the Commenter field, but LP got unhappy :P
<MsMaco> :-/ i want the newest ones too though
<dtchen> err
<dtchen> "audio bugs that dan hasn't commented on" is a very, very big set
<wgrant> That sounds like a bug.
<dtchen> I'm already subscribed to the common ones by virtue of being in ~ubunut-audio-team
<dtchen> ubuntu*
<dtchen> however, it's the wacky ones like the libao-pulse that are slipping through the cracks
<dtchen> you pretty much have to read ubuntu-bugs to get those
<MsMaco> well i wanted to get new bugs (say in the last week) with the word "sound" in them that you haven't commented on
<MsMaco> but yeah, sounds like i need to go learn python :(
<TheNetrix> whats this place for?
<wgrant> TheNetrix: Mostly support for Launchpad.net
<TheNetrix> Oops, Im in the wrong place
<TheNetrix> sori
<A4Tech> All greetings. At the launchpad, you can create a project that only I could download and update?
<mwhudson> A4Tech: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<A4Tech> mwhudson thx :)
<nachiket> Hello, I need help with permission during installation of a source package
<maxb> nachiket: It sounds like you have an Ubuntu packaging issue, rather than a Launchpad issue. If that is the case, #ubuntu-motu is a more suitable place to ask.
<nachiket> I was refereed here by Launchpad's help system.. I am trying to use Launchpad to build a package
<Krystof> mwhudson: I did not expect to see you here
<maxb> nachiket: You should explain in more detail what the problem is - your initial question didn't sound like that at all.
<Krystof> (what I actually came here to ask was: how long should I wait for a response to a message sent to feedback@launchpad.net before I should start wondering whether it's got lost in the mail?)
<nachiket> sorry, I have a package that compiles fine locally on my machine.. When I try to compile the package after uploading to Launchpad I get errors relating to permissions
<nachiket> "make install" command in my rules file fails as it is trying to write into /usr/local directory
<maxb> Right, that's definitely a bug in your package's source, so I think it falls more into #ubuntu-motu territory
<nachiket> ok i'll ask there
<maxb> Krystof: I'd suggest you ask here on a weekday
<sageNsand> On my bug report is there a way to close it. Someone posted a link that I think is rouge. I took the page private, but would like to delete it
<Goundy> sageNsand sorry for this off topic but what does "rouge" means ? :p
<sageNsand> the link won't open in firefox but when you paste it in internet explorer it wants to open a .exe in VLC
<sageNsand> read post 8 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/418790
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<sageNsand> "http://res1.windows.microsoft.com/resbox/en/Windows%207/Main/5/5/55191799-c851-4ca4-8d17-ed9bd33b2652/55191799-c851-4ca4-8d17-ed9bd33b2652.wmv".
<sageNsand> In Vista I get a security popup dialog and you can see the extension has a .exe
<sageNsand> This is an old bug report when karmic testing and I would like to let it die in the 60 days time so I need to stop someone from posting. How do I do that?
<sageNsand> I thought there might be a option under Status
<Sjors> sageNsand, Goundy: he probably meant rogue
<Goundy> Sjors thank you :p
<andrea-bs> sageNsand, you should ask an administrator to delete that comment. You can do this opening a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> Krystof: why not?
<eday> Hi! I upgraded to 2.0.1 on both my Ubuntu and OpenSolaris machines, and when doing a fresh 'bzr branch lp:drizzle', I get a timeout after about two hours. I've tried both paramiko and openssh. Thoughts?  http://pastebin.com/m33fb7882
<eday> For most of the time, it just sits at:  [#########|          ]    188KB     1KB/s | Fetching revisions:Get stream sourc
<NoCode> Are keyservers down?
<NoCode> If so, when will they be back up?
<maxb> NoCode: Try pool.sks-keyservers.net
<NoCode> maxb: So, how am I supposed to get a ppa key from there?
<maxb> NoCode: just search for it by name or fingerprint?
<mwhudson> eday: are you branching into a shared repo?
<mwhudson> eday: if so, make sure it's the same format as the remote branch
<eday> mwhudson: I am, using 2a format (default)
<eday> mwhudson: ok, lemme try 1.9
<mwhudson> i suspect that will go much better
<Krystof> mwhudson: I don't think I'd spotted that you were a canonical employee
<Krystof> so I had a slight blast-from-the-past moment
<mwhudson> Krystof: ah :)
<eday> mwhudson: ahh, yes. there it goes. I thought you could use a local 2a repo? Is that a bug or intended?
<mwhudson> Krystof: i also now live in nz ...
<Krystof> see, I didn't know that either.  There was me expecting you to be awake in daylight GMT
<maxb> eday: Also remember that 2a is rich-root
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I am trying to get the launchpad-gm scripted to work but no luck, I installed them but when I open up a bug, the stock replies script isn't working
<moradan> hello, point me please with a description of how can I organize translation of some documentation which is in xml with launchpad. I have not created a project yet - and if it would be created it will only be using for translation. (The project is a very specialized part of GNU and is under GPL so I think there should be no problems with working on it with launchpad).
<moradan> sorry I was disconnected and haven't seen answers I any - please repeat (maybe personally)
<lifeless> moradan: we only support gettext - .pot/.po based translation
<lifeless> if you want an xml based system, you'd need to write a xml->.pot, and .po->xml translators
<moradan> I thought there are some workarounds....
<lifeless> not that I know of; but I'm not a translations developer
<lifeless> in a few hours jtv will be around, he will know if anyone does
<moradan> these files are from some other automating system - maybe there are some ways to convert in/from .po
<moradan> thanks
<merma> is there a way to change my launchpad username?
<lifeless> merma: on your user page
<lfaraone> rockstar: if we import bugs from trac into launchpad, how do we handle the user migration?
<rockstar> lfaraone, what do you mean by user migration?
<lfaraone> rockstar: how will users who had trac accounts but not launchpad accounts go about logging in to launchpad?
<rockstar> lfaraone, they'll have to create launchpad accounts.
<lfaraone> rockstar: okay. how do we tie their previous comments to their new account etc?
<lifeless> if they had email info in trac
<lifeless> we can have a placeholder for them
<lifeless> as long as trac exports that, of course
<rockstar> ...what lifeless said.
<rockstar> Then you just make sure your launchpad account is tied to that email address.
<lfaraone> Okay.
<lfaraone> lifeless, rockstar, is there anything we can do with redirects or something to ensure our bug number URLs don't break?
<lifeless> get the import into lp done
<lifeless> then build an apache mapping table with mod_redirect
<lfaraone> lifeless: okay, will the person who does the import be able to give us the new bug numbers?
<lifeless> lfaraone: I'd expect so; if you ask for it we can make sure it happens
<wgrant> lfaraone: One way it is often done is to give the LP bugs nicknames like 'project1234' which identify their numbers on the old bug tracker. Then you just have to redirect from http://url.to/old/bugs/1234 to https://launchpad.net/bugs/project1234, and LP will do the redirect to the new number.
<lfaraone> lifeless: Okay. Kiko mentioned that CNAME support is eventually going to be implemented for branded subdomains. (ie "bugs.sugarlabs.org") When this happens, would you be able to add the redirect on your side?
<lfaraone> wgrant: ah, mk. can we specify that in the import, or do we have to do that manually?
<wgrant> lfaraone: It's normally done as part of the import, but I don't quite know how.
<lifeless> lfaraone: I can't comment on branded subdomains - I'm not familiar with the plan there
<lfaraone> lifeless: understood.
<MTecknology> Is it possible to have the ubuntu-drupal-openid project reactivated?
<thumper> MTecknology: anything is possible with enough time and caffeine
<MTecknology> thumper: Would you be the one that is hyped up on caffeine that will help me?
<thumper> MTecknology: what is the rationale for reactivating?
<thumper> MTecknology: do you know why it was deactivated?
<MTecknology> thumper: It was requested - by me
<MTecknology> thumper: I want to take all these branches and assign it to the project  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-openid-devs
<wgrant> That's not a project.
<wgrant> Oh, other way around. I see.
<MTecknology> I can create a new one too - that's not a big deal at all
<thumper> MTecknology: using the API? As there isn't a way to move branches between projects on the UI right now
<MTecknology> oh - I thought there way
<maxb> LP seems slightly confused about having branches for a disabled project :-)
<thumper> MTecknology: there used to be
<MTecknology> maxb: It's because they still exist and are fully functional
<thumper> MTecknology: but it got temporarily removed due to package branches
<thumper> and we haven't yet come up with a good ui
<MTecknology> oh-oh
<thumper> I need to get a hacky one up
<MTecknology> I deleted a branch that I need to exist.....
<thumper> MTecknology: active again
<MTecknology> thumper: thanks :)
<thumper> MTecknology: np
<MTecknology> I hope they do a push before realizing the branch is gone :S
<thumper> MTecknology: there is a method on the branch object called "setTarget", this can take a project
<thumper> MTecknology: :)
<MTecknology> thumper: I wasn't smart and trashed 2 branches...
<thumper> MTecknology: oops
<thumper> MTecknology: and I take it you don't have copies?
<MTecknology> thumper: not me - but somebody else does
<MTecknology> thumper: I guess jsut bzr push will correct it
<thumper> MTecknology: we don't actually remove the branch off disk for a week
<thumper> MTecknology: a push will
<thumper> MTecknology: but it won't have the same subscribers or links
<MTecknology> thumper: could you push them? :D
<MTecknology> thumper: or correct, or idk
<thumper> I don't have access to the filestore directly
<thumper> it would need a LOSA
<MTecknology> oh, ok
<RenatoSilva> Why does ubuntu still have that brown look? Is there any bug registered for implementing a better theme like a blue/white look?
<spiv> RenatoSilva: go to System->Preferences->Appearance and choose a theme that you like
<spiv> I personally like the brown look.
<RenatoSilva> second channel to not actually answer the question
<mwhudson> RenatoSilva: was the first as inappropriate as this one?
<RenatoSilva> I already did a long time ago, I've erased the brown from Ubuntu a long time ago, but Karmic brought it back :(
<RenatoSilva> mwhudson: I mean, I'm just curious why sabdfl or whoever "still keeps ubuntu brown"
<spiv> Well, considering "blue/white" to be "better" than "brown" is pretty clearly a subjective matter of taste, and it's not really on topic for this channel anyway, so I think my answer was appropriate enough ;)
<wgrant> I quite like the brown, and I believe sabdfl said that it certainly wouldn't be going blue any time soon.
<wgrant> and this channel is completely the wrong place to ask.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: I'm trying to find the appropriate channel to ask this
<wgrant> One related to Ubuntu would be a good start.
<RenatoSilva> they don't answer, I guess there's no developer there, they don't know why ubuntu is brown
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu-desktop
<lifeless> and/or the ayatana mailing list
<RenatoSilva> I think I would not think about this if Karmic didn't remove my login screen without option to customize again (it seems). Anyway, I don't really mean it should not be brown, I'm just curious for the reason.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: thanks
#launchpad 2010-11-01
<rryan> Hi all, I'm trying to set up an export branch for translations, but it will not let me select a branch of our development group on Launchpad. It seems to only allow me to select branches owned by my own userid. Does anybody know if this should work ?
<rryan> this is for the 'mixxx' project: https://translations.launchpad.net/mixxx/trunk/
<wgrant> rryan: That's a bug. As a workaround, change the owner to you, set the export branch, then change it back.
<rryan> wgrant : ok, so that should let me set an export branch to something like lp:~mixxxdevelopers/mixxx/trunk_translations ?
<rryan> wgrant : nevermind.. I see what you're saying now.
<rryan> thanks
<micahg> thumper: can you fix broken builders?
<micahg> thumper: can  you fix a broken PPA builder?
<wgrant> lamont: Can you kick iridium?
<thumper> micahg: no, I don't think so
<lamont> wgrant: iridium still needs a kicking?
<micahg> lamont: yes
<wgrant> Maybe it will work this time.
<wgrant> Hmm, it's frozen in the same place.
<micahg> no, it will fail, please stop it from rebuilding
<geser> can someone look at that build https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/kopete/+build/1973460 I doubt it's uploading for over one week
<muszek> hi... I have a project and I'd like to use Launchpad for its translations.  The problem is it's not open source. Is there some rule that prevents me from using Launchpad with closed source projects? It's a free web app that lets users keep their blood pressure records.
<mrevell> Hi muszek
<muszek> Hi mrevell
<mrevell> muszek, Launchpad is free of charge for any open source project. We charge $250 per year for closed source projects. Here's our licensing policy: https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing
<mrevell> muszek, and here's a *little* more about the commercial offering:
<mrevell> muszek, https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<muszek> thank you
<mrevell> np, thanks for asking
<ikonia> Hi #launchpa, is it still possible to log a bug to the ubuntu project by just using the website and not the tools within the OS ?
<ikonia> #launchpad even
<wgrant> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ikonia> I see it at the botttom, thank you
<sladen> any launchpad Gods around who could confirm the email address behind a LP account?
<nigelb> launchpad gods, sounds like spm :p
<sladen> nigelb: left a message, but spm is away
<micahg> deryck: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/131566 if you get a chance please
<deryck> micahg, yes, thanks for the ping about it.  I commented and have it on my TODO if no one beats me to it.
<micahg> deryck: great, thank you
<deryck> micahg, np!
<hypatia> hey folks, my wiki login has been broken for nearly 6 months due to an SSO bug - can anyone take a look? https://answers.launchpad.net/moin-openid/+question/110123
<Andphe> hi there, I'm trying to build a package at my PPA, but this package requires packages from another of my PPA, I already added the dependency but the build always fails, it says Dependency wait on papaya (virtual) Missing build dependencies: php5-dev (>= 5.2.14), but php5-dev 5.2.14 is in the other PPA, what I'm doing wrong ?
<Andphe> https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php5-extensions
<Andphe> the last one has as dependency the first one
<jcsackett> hypatia: hi, i'm looking over the question you linked now.
<hypatia> thanks jcsackett !
<hypatia> i haven't used the moin openid plugin... but i can't imagine it's much more than a matter of just dropping whatever line there is for the "hypatia" username in moin, and any associated ID in moin which links to launchpad.net/~hypatia
<hypatia> in the moin db that is
<jcsackett> hypatia: i've pinged a few people on your issue, but as it's lunch time for many of them it may be a little while.
<hypatia> thanks a bunch, jcsackett :D
<Yoe> so whom do I talk to when a VCS import configuration in launchpad isn't pointing to the right place?
<Yoe> (that is, it's still pointing to CVS, which was correct four years ago, but not anymore)
<Yoe> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nbd/main
<lifeless> I think you generally just setup a new import of the right place
<Yoe> mm. And I do that, how? ;)
<Yoe> ah, found it :)
<Yoe> nvm
<flacoste> lifeless: what is POPO?
<flacoste> wikipedia only gives images of The Police or  images of police officer (at least wearing a hat) riding a bike
<geser> lamont: Hi, any other lp-buildd blocker bugs before you can review the patch in bug #615286?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615286 in Launchpad Auto Build System "DEPWAIT not recognized from build log (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615286
<lifeless> flacoste: plain old python objects
<lifeless> flacoste: see POJO
<lamont> geser: mildly - currently running a reverted version of the package, since the last change went SOOOOOOooo well
<ari-tczew> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> ari-tczew, hi
<ari-tczew> jelmer: hello. what do you think about sync samba4, then openchange from Debian unstable?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: I think we should wait until the next alpha. We're fixing the shared libraries upstream at the moment.
<jelmer> ari-tczew: The next alpha should only be a couple of weeks away.
<ari-tczew> jelmer: so, can I comment on Merge-o-Matic like: sync after alpha1?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: yeah, alpha14
<ari-tczew> jelmer: 14?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: yep, the last one was 13
<jelmer> ari-tczew: logic dictates that the next one will be 14 :-)
<ari-tczew> jelmer: ah, you mean about samba... I was wondering about Ubuntu natty alpha1 ...
<ari-tczew> jelmer: but alpha14 is already in unstable
<jelmer> ari-tczew: Unstable has a git snapshot (prior to alpha14, which is not out yet). ~ sorts before end of string
<ari-tczew> jelmer: already git snapshot couldn't be in natty?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: that git snapshot doesn't have the required fixes yet.
<ari-tczew> jelmer: ok, so I'm commenting samba4 and openchange: sync after stable alpha14
<jelmer> ari-tczew: great, thanks!
<micahg> jelmer: ari-tczew: this is OT here
<ari-tczew> micahg: o rly? jelmer is not available on #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<micahg> ari-tczew: Did you try inviting to the other channel :)
<jelmer> I am in #ubuntu-devel actually :-)
<ari-tczew> so my tab was bad for me
<ari-tczew> micahg: so, ban me due to OT :(
<micahg> ari-tczew: I just wanted you to be aware of your options
#launchpad 2010-11-02
<MTecknology> edge went away? :(
<lifeless> MTecknology: iz going
<lifeless> MTecknology: why so sad?
<MTecknology> lifeless: I just noticed I can't do recipes - I was going to try again
<lifeless> you should be able to on edge
<MTecknology> oh.. I just don't have the automatic redirect anymore?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> edge is going
<MTecknology> oh
<lifeless> its not gone yet
<MTecknology> will recipes be available when it does go?
<lifeless> recipes will be available to recipe beta testers on production before edge goes
<MTecknology> yay
<MTecknology> lifeless: what's the team name?
<lifeless> dunno yet :)
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> lifeless: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<MTecknology> lifeless: Any idea what's up with that?
<lifeless> there was a thread on the bzr list about this
<lifeless> is a bug (obviously)
<wgrant> I don't think it's a bug.
<wgrant> dpkg in maverick just doesn't fall back any more.
<wgrant> Launchpad's daily builds feature doesn't support orig tarballs yet.
<lifeless> wgrant: its a usability issue for recipes
<wgrant> It is.
<MTecknology> Natty-> Could not build because of chroot problem
<wgrant> MTecknology: That's because IS needs to set up natty bzr-builder packages.
<MTecknology> so for now I still need to build each series by itself if I need to use quilt?
<wgrant> You can't use quilt. You can only build a native package.
<wgrant> <= lucid automatically fall back to native.
<wgrant> maverick doesn't.
<wgrant> So you need to specify 3.0 (native) or 1.0 to get the same behaviour.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> what are the changes of that breaking something else?
<wgrant> It should have been building native packages anyway.
<wgrant> So just about zero.
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> so 3.0 (quilt) and 3.0 (native); those both use the same patch system or??
<wgrant> 3.0 (native) doesn't have a patch system. Everything ends up in the tarball.
<MTecknology> what about debian/patches/* ?
<wgrant> Which recipe is this?
<MTecknology> or am I utterly lost in the patching system?
<MTecknology> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/+recipe/nginx-development/
<StevenK> The idea with recipes is the patches are directly applied, since you have version control
<wgrant> dpkg-source: info: source format `3.0 (quilt)' discarded: no orig.tar file found
<wgrant> dpkg-source: info: using source format `1.0'
<wgrant> MTecknology: That's from the Lucid log.
<wgrant> So it's using 1.0.
<wgrant> And therefore probably not applying patches.
<MTecknology> If I change source/format from 3.0 (quilt) to 3.0 (native) - would it apply patches the same way?
<wgrant> The same way as 1.0, which is "not at all".
<MTecknology> oh...
<wgrant> 3.0 (quilt) applies patches.
<wgrant> That's why 'quilt' is in the name.
<MTecknology> so if I want to use the patching system.. I have to build nd upload myself?
<wgrant> Why do you want to use a patch system?
<wgrant> Why not have the changes directly in the branch that you merge in?
<wgrant> s/branch/branches/
<wgrant> I hear that bzr is good at this merging thing.
<MTecknology> because the source is an exact copy of the upstream source; anything done to the package is inside debian/
<wgrant> You could alternatively include a patch system in debian/rules.
<wgrant> But I would be making the changes directly in another branch which is then merged on top of trunk.
<MTecknology> how do you include the patching system in debian/rules?
<StevenK> I would check, but I purged quilt from this machine for being crap
<wgrant> Hah.
<MTecknology> I'm not the biggest fan of quilt either..
<wgrant> Woah, old-style debhelper rules file.
<StevenK> Haha
<MTecknology> but the debian maintainer uses quilt so if I send them a patch; it's easiest to keep it quilt
<StevenK> quilt has a way to import a patch file into a quilt patch file, so meh
<exarkun> If this release, <https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/main/0.11>, was only registered 3 hours ago, how can some of its files have been downloaded 24 hours ago?
<MTecknology> Is it going to be possible to use a patching system in a recipe someday?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Yes.
<wgrant> MTecknology: We just need to work out a nice way to handle orig.tar.*
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh... I suppose since you can't just upload them as you do with the dput method..
<wgrant> Right. We need to either extract them from bzr (using pristine-tar, probably), or find some other way to get them in there.
<lifeless> MTecknology: in the bzr thread folk suggesting forcing them to native
<MTecknology> lifeless: which means no patch system so any patches are dropped?
<MTecknology> I can handle building them individually for now. I was just hoping
<MTecknology> I'm excited for recipes to be ready for the big time
<MTecknology> lifeless: so where's the mailing list?
<MTecknology> alrighty - 8 builds waiting - 2 will die right away
<MTecknology> I feel I annoying to many people that actually understand what's going on
<lifeless> MTecknology: bzr@l.l.n
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> bzr@l.c.c
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> If you upload a lot of packages to be built - can you be 'punished' and have to wait longer for it to build?
<StevenK> #define a lot ?
<MTecknology> attempting a recipe build for lucid/maverick/natty in two ppa's then after failing; trying the same thing again by building them myself
<MTecknology> really.. I should only have built for one ppa and just copied
<lifeless> MTecknology: at the moment queue scheduling is very static. This will change.
<MTecknology> Would any of you kill be if I decided to upload all of python to be built?
<wgrant> All of Python?
<MTecknology> every single python package that's in main
<MTecknology> or wait..
<MTecknology> what was it that was really killing builds a while back that got uploaded a couple times?
<MTecknology> sorry for the dumb attitude - I think I'm lacking on sleep pretty bad
<wgrant> MTecknology: That was Python, yes.
<wgrant> Not just main, though.
<wgrant> 'twas the whole archive.
<MTecknology> wgrant: that wasn't exactly a fun time for packaging :P
<micahg> lamont: when you get a chance can you kill the build on iridium and prevent it from starting again? It's going to hang until bug 663294 is fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 (affected: 3, heat: 24)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<micahg> lamont: if you can't do that easily, let me know and I"ll delete the xulrunner build in the PPA
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys i have a question is it possible to import a public key that i generated outside of linux such as with putty or xshell etc how can i upload my key?
<persia> eagles0513875|2, You should be able to upload a key generated with any tool, although you may need to check the documentation for that tool to find the public key in local storage.  Once you identify the public key, the remainder of the procedure should be unchanged.
<eagles0513875|2> persia: i have my keys on my pendrive for portability
<eagles0513875|2> hummo k
<eagles0513875|2> humm ok
<eagles0513875|2> thanks persia
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys for bugs in a bzr project i created where do i file bugs against the project
<eagles0513875|2> of mine
<odony> Hi, anyone familiar with the launchpadlib API here? I'm trying to get the number of bugs in a given status for a projects, but get this interesting error "TypeError('collection size is not available')" ... Am I supposed to iterate over the (huge) collection of matching bugs just to know how many there are?
<odony> the API seems to indicate that you can query the length of collections: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#line-428
<fta2> henninge, dpm: hi, did you get email wrt my chromium translations issue?
<fta2> +my
<henninge> fta2: yes, looking at it atm
<henninge> at the issue, I mean
<henninge> will get back to you
<fta2> ok, excellent, thanks
<dpm> morning fta2, I'm just reading all post-UDS e-mail right now, I haven't come to it yet, but I will in a few mins
<fta2> henninge, btw, i mentioned only one change, but there are a few more (mostly encoding of \n and some xml entities i had to do to ensure the full bijection between grit and gettext)
<odony> about my issue with sizing launchpadlib collections, seems to be an upstream bug from lazr, found a workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wadllib/+bug/274074 ... long outstanding issue apparently
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 274074 in wadllib "Missing total_size on collections returned by named operations (affected: 2, heat: 19)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<odony> seems fixed in wadllib 1.5.5, gonna try that, otherwise monkeypatching lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection.__len__ works for me
<henninge> fta2: So, it must be an error in the export-to-branch script, AFAICT
<henninge> fta2: A manual export of a po file produces correct data (i.e. without "<ph" in it)
<fta2> henninge, without &amp;ph too?
<henninge> Also, I notice that the exported files still reference the old POT-Creation-Date, whereas the manual export has the new date
 * henninge looks
<fta2> henninge, search for "ph path=" instead
<henninge> fta2: you can do a manual download of a single file here https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/chromium-strings/de/+export
<fta2> henninge, i meant "ph name="
 * henninge looks
<henninge> fta2: nothing
<henninge> in fact, "ph" only occurs twice in the whole file, but in only as part of other words.
<fta2> ok. so the script populating the branch is broken
<henninge> yup
<henninge> fta2: can you please file a but about that?
<fta2> ok
<henninge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug
<henninge> fta: as a work-around you can download all the translations in a tarball from here: https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+export
<henninge> fta2: ^
<fta2> henninge, i guess the content on my email is good enough, right?
<henninge> fta2: yes, but add that a manual export works as expected.
<fta2> ok
<henninge> fta2: with the tarball download, I am not sure if the file naming suites your branch ... :(
<henninge> sorry about the inconvenience
<fta2> as for the tarball, we already discussed that a few weeks ago, it won't work for me, due to different file names policy
<henninge> what I feared ... :(
<henninge> fta2: I will see that we find the reason and a fix for it asap.
<fta2> bug 669831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 669831 in Launchpad Translations "obsolete translations exported to the branch (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669831
<fta2> henninge, thanks. would be nice. I just have a knob to flip in the chromium package to re-enable the translations merges
<berco> hi
<berco> anyone knows what to do if want a 3PA to build for natty as well as maverick?
<persia> berco, Did you already try just uploading with "natty" in the changelog?  Did that not work?
<Laney> berco: You can upload to M and then use the Launchpad PPA interface to copy the package to N.
<Laney> Or upload to M and then N with a higher version.
<micahg> deryck: convert to question is a no go: OOPS-1767E1152
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1767E1152
<berco> persia: I tried it but my package has been rejected
<deryck> micahg, will it work on a reload?
<berco> Laney: I thought I could specify both "maverick natty" in my changelog
<persia> berco, Aha!  Then it is something awkward.  If nobody gets back to you here, file a question (answers.launchpad.net/soyuz)
<persia> berco, No, you can only specify one.
<micahg> deryck: no
<deryck> micahg, ok.  Will take it up a notch.
<berco> persia: pk. According to the debian policy I understood I could list both distri
<deryck> lifeless, can you do feature flags, or do you need an admin like the rest of us?
<berco> I'll try with just natty
<micahg> deryck: thanks
<persia> berco, Dunno if that's a bug in policy or a bug in Soyuz :)
<lamalex> Is there any way to direct what bugmail goes to what email address?
<lamalex> I'd like to send my Unity bugmail to my Canonical email address, but for the projects I do in my free time I'd prefer my gmail
<deryck> lamalex, no, there's no way to do that.  We use the preferred email address for all bug mail.
<Laney> You can filter by the X-Launchpad headers though
<lifeless> deryck: the form requires Launchpad.ADMIN to make changes.
<lifeless> deryck: e.g. ~admin only. Rubber ducky, you're the one.
<deryck> k, thanks.
<deryck> lifeless, micahg reports the 15 seconds doesn't help.  Perhaps he's on lp.net now.  Do you mind 20 secs on that page now?
<lifeless> deryck: cross check the PPR
<deryck> lifeless, PPR?
<lifeless> deryck: page performance report
<lifeless> that will show you the spread
<deryck> ah
<lifeless> then check a representative OOPS
<lifeless> that will give you /some/ idea.
<lifeless> if there is a big uptick at the right edge of the graph, it means incompleted requests are hitting the timeout in significant numbers
<lifeless> that means that raising the timeout will spread the uptick out, but you may find it needs to be higher.
<maxb> berco: Debian policy says you can list multiple distributions there. It does *not* however define what it means to do so, AFAIK, so it's up to each individual implementation of an upload processor to determine what to do
<deryck> ok, thanks, lifeless.  We may need higher then.  I read it as, generally ok for everyone but Ubuntu. :-)  Waiting on OOPS to sample.
<micahg> deryck: do you need me to try again or is the oops above ok?
<deryck> micahg, it should be fine.  There's some delay between the OOPS generated and the web interface to review it.
<nekohayo> hey there, I just got added to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-answer but I still can't create FAQs for https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+question/132140/+createfaq (for example); I get the same "Not allowed here" error. What's up?
<MTecknology> Is there any chance somebody could look at why this is broken? https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/echo-module
<cjohnston> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> MTecknology: file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code ?
<deryck> micahg, the page is in too bad a shape for me to raise the timeout.  Nothing will help until we fix the root cause of the timeout.
<micahg> deryck: :(
<deryck> micahg, sorry, man.
<micahg> deryck: I understand, is it still at the top of the list?
<deryck> micahg, yes.  next on my list for the bugs team, but that's still a few days off from being started.  Just no capacity yet.
<lifeless> micahg: its in the timeout bucket, which is prioritised to the top of the 'current work backlog' for all LP teams.
<micahg> deryck: ok, thanks, let me know if you need testing
<deryck> micahg, definitely will.
<deryck> thanks!
#launchpad 2010-11-03
<sqwishy> I made a project in staging, how long before it becomes inaccessible?
<persia> Unreliable timing, but often less than a day and only exceedingly rarely as much as a week.
<lifeless> sqwishy: its reset weekly at the moment
<lifeless> sqwishy: but we make no guarantees about when or how often.
<lifeless> staging is a QA environment
<lifeless> thats its primary use; the fact that users can use it as a playground is nice, but secondary.
<sqwishy> ktnx
<persia> lifeless, Isn't use as a playground QA on external clients?
<lifeless> persia: EPARSE
<persia> So, if I'm working on some code that interacts with LP, oughtn't I be QA'ing that against staging?  If so, how is this distinguished from other playground use?
<lifeless> persia: qastaging
<lifeless> persia: staging runs a different schema
<persia> Oh, heh, cool.  Same update rules as staging (stale data, updated once in a while but usually at least once a week)?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> qastaging runs the prod schema
<lifeless> and its what we qa deployments on
<persia> Excellent resource, really.  Thanks for the heads-up.
<thekorn> hi guys, I've a question about packaging recipes for branches: are there plans to allow `run` commands in recipes on launchpad in the 'near' future?
<jml> thekorn: not right now
<jml> thekorn: there's a bug about this
<jml> thekorn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/608450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608450 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Can't use 'run' in recipe (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<persia> Um, so, can't anyone in the mood subvert a build system to do precisely all the same things "run" can do?  This appears to even be suggested in the comments on that bug.
<wgrant> persia: Yes.
<wgrant> Anyone saying it's a security issue is wrong.
 * persia thinks comments #1 and #6 are just entirely wrong, and isn't sure why the bug is "Invalid"
<wgrant> The last paragraph of #6 is odd.
<wgrant> Perhaps it refers to the recent move of the tree build to outside the chroot.
<wgrant> But this remains within a secure virtualised builder.
<persia> Regardless, it already runs arbitrary untrusted code.
<jml> part of the motivation is to keep recipes declarative, and avoiding them becoming a mass of arbitrary code
<persia> But, makefiles can do *anything*, and most implementations are happy executing ELF debian/rules.
<jml> yes.
<persia> So, I think the bug should be valid.  I don't care if it's wishlist/triaged or wontfix.
<persia> (and I can see good arguments for wontfix)
<wgrant> Opinion!
<persia> My opinion about opinion is lodged in a wontfix bug.
<wgrant> Heh.
<jelmer> wgrant: my thoughts exactly :-)
<jelmer> jml: I'd like to be able to update the build dependencies debian/control and this is impossible to do from debian/rules (it's already too late by the time debian/rules gets run).
<jelmer> jml: But I don't see a good way to keep recipes declarative without turning manifests into full-fledged tarballs or bzr trees.
 * thekorn subscribes to this bug, thanks
<alf_> Hi all! Is there a direct URL to get to a bug in launchpad if I just know the bug number?
<spiv> alf_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/NNN
<alf_> spiv: Thanks!
<spiv> (Or if you want a cute short URL: http://pad.lv/NNN)
<Laney> 246067 just got spammed
 * bilalakhtar checks
<bilalakhtar> though I cannot do much
<Laney> should probably just do a question about it
<bilalakhtar> Laney: ah, you mean comment #151
<bilalakhtar> Yes, it should SURELY be removed
<bilalakhtar> Any LP admin here?
<Laney> i did a question
<Laney> no need to ping i guess
<nekohayo> hey there, I got added to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-answer but I still can't create FAQs for https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+question/132140/+createfaq (for example); I get the same "Not allowed here" error. What's up?
<detritux> hi. I'm a bit confused: I'm trying to merge from my trunk to a "release1.2" branch (which is empty), using the propose for merge launchpad feature. How should I procede?
<detritux> When I have an empty release1.2 branch, the diff fails, if I first branch the trunk into release1.2, then there's nothing to merge...
<jml> a colleague is trying to unsubscribe the "Canonical Server Team" (canonical-server) from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-kernel-n-stable-process-review/ – is there a way to do this?
 * robbiew is the "colleague" :)
<jml> hi robbiew :)
<micahg> ask a server team admin?
<robbiew> wow
<jml> micahg: robbiew is one
 * micahg goes and hides
<jml> :)
<robbiew> lol
<robbiew> I checked https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~canonical-server....nothing there
<micahg> bug 50875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 50875 in Launchpad Blueprints "It is not possible to unsubscribe a team from a blueprint (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50875
<robbiew> nice
<robbiew> jml: ^^ yet ANOTHER reason to throwaway blueprints!
<jml> robbiew: yeah. I was just thinking that.
 * SpamapS starts working on the mod-pagespeed ITP that he just filed. ;)
<thopiekar> hi.. I removed a copyed source of xbmc into ppa:thopiekar/maverick-dev from lucid and wanted to rebuild it because it doesn't work now.. just seg. faults. however: I wanted to rebuild it and rebuilds of already compiled packages isn't available, so I removed the package and wanted to copy it agian, but I get this: xbmc 1:9.11-lucid3 in lucid (a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive).. could you fix
<thopiekar> this?
<micahg> thopiekar: you have to change the version
<maxb> thopiekar: No. It is not a bug. It is the designed behaviour that you can never rebuild a package with the same version number. If not for this, how would apt on users machines know it needed an update?
<thopiekar> maxb, micahg: true, thanks!
#launchpad 2010-11-04
<dendrobates> any lp sys admins around?
<spm> dendrobates: heyo, what's up?
<ari-tczew> what is the command to add a tag to bzr branch?
<spiv> ari-tczew: bzr tag TAG_NAME
<ari-tczew> spiv: thanks
<spiv> ari-tczew: (you can optionally pass -r REVISION and -d BRANCH, etc, see "bzr help tag")
<ari-tczew> does bzr tag prevent branch to be overwrited by souyz ?
<spiv> I don't know much about soyuz, but I doubt it.
<ari-tczew> spiv: so uploading patch by bzr makes no sense, if then will be overwrited by soyuz importer?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: It's not part of Soyuz that does that; it's the UDD importer. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/UploadingAPackage for instructions on uploading.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: so reading from above site, command 'bzr mark-uploaded
<ari-tczew> is enough instead adding a tags?
<wgrant> It adds the tags automatically.
<ari-tczew> ok I'll test
<tombaugh> little problem here, I changed my id and now I'm getting "No such Launchpad account: <myoldid>" when trying to push
<ari-tczew> wgrant: what should do I first? dput or bzr pull?
<maxb> tombaugh: bzr launchpad-login
<MTecknology> bzr is kinda of a very launchpad-centric version control system, isn't it?
<maxb> MTecknology: no
<maxb> launchpad is a very bzr-centric website :-)
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> so it's just the ubuntu packaged version that has the extras that make it feel like that?
<maxb> ari-tczew: It doesn't really matter, just do them roughly at the same time
<ari-tczew> maxb: so I must be fast
<spiv> MTecknology: the 'launchpad' plugin is in upstream bzr, (bzrlib/plugins/launchpad), along with a small handful of others.
<maxb> MTecknology: no. there's no ubuntu customizations. bzr has some small amount of launchpad integration in the core bzr distribution. But, that's a pretty tiny amount of code compared to the whole thing
<spiv> It's not a large plugin, but it is pretty useful for bzr's own devs :)
<MTecknology> ok- that makes sense
<MTecknology> I just randomly got curious fr4om the "bzr mark-uploaded" above
<maxb> ari-tczew: well, it would be advisable to push within half an hour of uploading, I think, which isn't very demanding
<spiv> (Also, having a few plugins in the core distribution provides some useful examples for would-be plugin authors)
<maxb> MTecknology: 'bzr mark-uploaded' is provided by bzr-builddeb. It's Debian-packaging-related rather than Launchpad-related
<spiv> MTecknology: mark-uploaded is from the bzr-builddeb plugin, that is a separate package.
<MTecknology> oh
<spiv> ("bzr help COMMAND" will tell you which plugin the command is from, FWIW)
<MTecknology> I'll have to look around at the plugins instead of assuming it's all built into one thing
<MTecknology> I knew there were plugins - I just never looked to see what parts are from plugins and what plugins they're from
<spiv> There's also "bzr plugins" if you want a quick overview.
<tombaugh> maxb: thanks, but now I'm getting "Permission denied (publickey)." I did create a new key and uploaded it
<maxb> tombaugh: ok, first things, check your https://launchpad.net/~your-id/+sshkeys page. Is the public key corresponding to the private one your trying to log in with listed there?
<tombaugh> maxb: yes, that's what I copied from ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ari-tczew> how can I build source package from bzr signed to someone else?
<ari-tczew> I want to sponsor one thing.
<ari-tczew> bzr bd -S <- what I misseD?
<spiv> tombaugh: try "ssh -v -l <your-lp-id> bazaar.launchpad.net", and look at the output to see which key file(s) your ssh client is trying
<spiv> tombaugh: thanks for that paste
<spiv> "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." is probably the issue here
<spiv> The client is trying to use the right key, but it presumably has a passphrase.
<StevenK> ari-tczew: -k<your key id>
<ari-tczew> StevenK: bzr: ERROR: no such option: -k
<spiv> And you have an SSH "agent" running locally, possibly gnome-keyring, that is responsible for unlocking it, but I guess it doesn't have the passphrase.
<maxb> ari-tczew: bzr bd --builder="debuild -kkeyid"
<tombaugh> spiv: problem solved using ssh-add (via google)
<spiv> tombaugh: cool.
<tombaugh> I didn't enter a passphrase by the way
<spiv> Ah well, so long as it's working for you it doesn't matter if I'm a bit wrong :)
<ari-tczew> maxb: so, debuild -S -sa -kMYMAIL would work same as bzr bd -S' ?
<tombaugh> spiv: thanks anyway, you pushed me in the right direction
<spiv> tombaugh: you're welcome!
<CaioAlonso> is launchpad's openid broken?
<wgrant> CaioAlonso: It's working fine for me. What's the trouble?
<CaioAlonso> wgrant: I'm having some problems connecting it to askubuntu's login
<CaioAlonso> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/NJeyfGxA
<wgrant> CaioAlonso: It sounds like there's something wrong with your account. Could you open a support case at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/?
<wgrant> Ah, https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ is probably better, actually.
<CaioAlonso> oh, sure
<CaioAlonso> thanks!
<CaioAlonso> wgrant: well, as 90% of errors, it was my mistake, I forgot that there was a hifen in my launchpad url
<wgrant> CaioAlonso: Which username did you try?
<wgrant> CaioAlonso: There's still something wrong.
<CaioAlonso> wgrant: I was using https://launchpad.net/~caioalonso
<CaioAlonso> but the correct one was https://launchpad.net/~caio-alonso
<CaioAlonso> everything worked here
<wgrant> Odd.
<ebi> Hi all
<ebi> larz JS has this awesome testing runner that is able to run yui3 tests on jstestdriver. I'd like to build a module from it so it could be released on the yui-gallery which means it would be on the yui CDN. Now the problem with that is that all code that is distrubuted there needs to be under BSD license. Do you think it would be possible to relicense this part of the code?
<ebi> I am talking about this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Elaunchpad-pqm/lazr-js/toolchain/annotate/head%3A/src-js/lazrjs/testing/testing.js
<ebi> rockstar, sidnei told me you might be the guy to ask? :)
<dendrobates> so, I'm trying to use the summit software in conjunction  with lp, and some of my bps are not showing up in https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/ods-b/+temp-meeting-export for example: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/nova/+spec/service-provider-readiness
<dendrobates> can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<matsubara> dendrobates, hi
<matsubara> dendrobates, looks like the priority is making that specific bps to be filtered out. The view only shows bps with a priority set higher than undefined
<matsubara> s/higher/greater/
<dendrobates> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> np
<paultag> hey LP-ers :) -- What's the LP stance with creating meta-projects?
<matsubara> paultag, hi
<paultag> matsubara, Hello :)
<matsubara> paultag, what do you mean? a project to group projects?
<paultag> matsubara, No, I know how to do that -- I mean a project to file Community issues. I was considering using a LP project to file LoCo bugs ( with the LoCo Council ( even more so if we could set them to private ) )
<paultag> matsubara, so if we have a community member who has issue with a loco team ( on whatever ) they could file a bug against that project privately and all that jazz.
<matsubara> paultag, I see. I don't thing there's anything in the ToS disallowing you to do that. you'd basically be using the bug tracker as a task/issue tracker rather than software bugs, right?
<paultag> but it would not be a F/OSS project ( and all that other stuff )
<paultag> matsubara, I had a project deleted once on me because it was not a F/OSS project, so I just want to tripple check :)
<paultag> matsubara, yeah, exactly
<matsubara> mrevell, jml: do you know the answer for paultag's question ^ ? is this usage of the bug tracker allowed?
 * jml reads
<jml> paultag, matsubara: yeah, that's allowed. the thing we don't allow is hosting proprietary code without paying us.
<paultag> jml, could I still have the bugs set as private to start off? I'd like to keep reports such as this private ( unless they'd like to make it public )
<paultag> jml, this is also for Ubuntu it's self
<jml> oh right. hmm. don't know about that.
<jml> this is not entirely dissimilar to a problem the Launchpad project itself faces with feedback email.
<paultag> jml, mmmhum :)
<paultag> I'd really like to ditch the bugzilla instance we're using ( and allow other people to file issues for us ) :)
<jml> paultag: policy-wise, there wouldn't be a problem
<jml> paultag: I'm just less certain about how to actually do it.
<paultag> jml, well, if we set the loco council as the owner ( and everything else ) the only people with admin / owner access would be the LoCo Council and the Community Council. We've all signed the CoC -- if we swear to not use the code part of it, could it be turned into a proprietary project? ( or disable branches for it or something ) ?
<jml> I guess in the worst case, you could file bugs as "security issues".
<paultag> jml, hummm.
<paultag> jml, well, would you mind if I ping'ed you in a day or so? I'd like to think it out before I start spouting out hacks around LP. Let me see if I can come up with anything ( and if you would not mind doing the same ) :)
<jml> paultag: sure. maybe you could send an email to launchpad-users?
<jml> paultag: there are lots of people there who know more about this part of Launchpad than I do, and who aren't awake right now.
<paultag> jml, Sure, let me email the rest of the LoCo Council and make sure this is something we want to go after -- and then I'll send off to lp users :)
<paultag> jml, np, I'll sit and idle, then follow up
<jml> paultag: sounds like a plan :)
<paultag> jml, thanks so much :)
<paultag> cheers, thanks matsubara as well
<jml> paultag: my pleasure.
<matsubara> paultag, np
<persia> paultag, Would https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community meet your needs, or do you need something more specific?
<mterry> sinzui, hello!  During UDS, I believe you mentioned that the ability to upload GPG & SSH keys had just landed.  Is that reflected in the API docs yet?  (I see ssh_key and gpg_key in current API, but not clear how to upload)
<sinzui> mterry, We landed the code that permits the user to give temporary desktop access to do the task
<sinzui> mterry, We can move the views that allow a user to register keys to the model so that we can access them over the api. SSH is pretty simple
<mterry> sinzui, right...  And it would last for, say, 30 min.
<sinzui> mterry, the gpg key will still require a hop through email. Maybe we can find a trusted way to avoid email.
<sinzui> mterry, Signing the CoC is still a challenge for users. Maybe we could create a stand-alone CoC signer app that does the Lp registrations. Quickly can employ it
<mterry> sinzui, maybe because I wasn't there for the last UDS's round of discussion on this, I'm a little unsure of the technical details.  quickly will call some LP API to enable special privileges for the next 30 mins (is this call documented?).  Then, there isn't yet an API for the SSH push?  And the GPG you say won't have an API at all?  I had come away from this UDS thinking gpg/ssh were solved problems
 * sinzui want to reduce the steps and confusion about creating, publishing, and signing (with the correct key)
<mterry> I realize CoC is a separate also hairy issue
<sinzui> mterry, they are solvable in a week
<mterry> sinzui, that's fine.  I just had thought that I could start coding my end of it.  Didn't mean to rush you.  Just thought the ball was in my court and wasn't sure how to hit the ball
 * persia worries about special permissions windows and wonders if there isn't a way to do it that isn't time-based
<sinzui> mterry, sshkeys really are simple...we should never have put the registration logic into the view. the core object was and is good enough to do it all
<sinzui> mterry, I'll look into getting both of these done in the next week weeks.
<mterry> sinzui, that was a jargon-heavy sentence.  I'm not hip to views and core objects.  you mean I can do ssh pushes today with the ssh_key object?
<sinzui> mterry. API works with the objects. The pages are views on an object (or an aggregation of objects). There is a lot of logic in the wrong place when we work with older objects
<sinzui> mterry, you cannot setup anything today.
<mterry> sinzui, understood.  Let me know when there is enough for quickly to do a thing
<sinzui> mterry, We are using the "quickly" tag to track issues that must be done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bugs?field.tag=quickly
<lamalex> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how to get access to branch something out of devpad?
<lamalex> I've got access to chipstrap, but when I try to branch I get denied
<paultag> persia, I'd like the bugs to be filed private ( a lot of the issues we hit on are personal, and it would really be kinda lame of us to make that public without talking privately )
<persia> paultag, I think I like the idea of using "security" for that, and have the security contact be a narrower team that can be exposed, but perhaps another project works as well.
<paultag> persia, I think I might just add it to my budding loco admin tool, and have it ask ( and default ) to setting the bug as a security issue
<paultag> persia, let me ask the rest of the council before I done goofed :)
<persia> paultag, Sure.  I think we want the same class of solution for all the delegate councils, although I'm not convinced it needs to be the same specific solution.
<paultag> persia, aye :)
<thumper> deryck: were we going to catch up?
<deryck> thumper, oh, I hadn't thought about that since Francis came back.  I'm about to leave actually
<thumper> deryck: geez man
<thumper> deryck: how about next week?
<deryck> thumper, definitely.  Do you want to keep it as a standing weekly or bi-weekly thing?
<thumper> deryck: I'd be happy bi-weekly
<thumper> but yeah, some form of standing chat would be good
<Puck`> hi everyone
<deryck> thumper, ok, I'll update the calendar then.  bi-weekly, starting next week.
<thumper> deryck: awesome
<thumper> hi Puck`
<Puck`> i have a problem logging in to the ubuntu wiki pages. Whenever i login with my launchpad login it always asks me for a new username, doesn't take the last one. I did reset my password, but the same problem occurs
<Puck`> i got sent here by paultag, so blame him if i'm in the wrong place :P
<paultag> Puck`, :P
<persia> The trick is that LP is no longer really the place that authentication stuff happens, but other places aren't really extant.
<Puck`> so where should i look at?
<Puck`> or what should i change?
<paultag> persia, I thought SSO was using LP as the provider
<Puck`> also another question that came up, is there a way to get inactive "name's ?
<persia> paultag, Other way about
<paultag> persia, ahha
<paultag> I can't figure out how to use lplib's iPerson.inTeam -- It's always throwing an error -- I have two team objects ( I can check with is_team, and name ) -- and it will not find inTeam or in_team or anything. It's really lame. Anyone remember the syntax?
<paultag> I really don't want to loop through memberships
<lamont> wgrant: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'processor' <-- WTF>
<lamont> ?
 * lamont decides he doesn't care that much
<mwhudson> paultag: iirc, inTeam is not exposed in the api for reasons i don't understand
<lamont> wgrant: actually, it turns out that I do care, since it threw the same exception.  you around?
<micahg> lamont: iridium is still being hogged by a runaway prism build, is my only hope to delete the build-dep for it?
<paultag> mwhudson, hurmmm. Well looks like I'm going to have to iterate through and hammer the server?
<paultag> Smart!
<lamont> micahg: let me go stab it in the face
<micahg> lamont: ok, if you can kick the build from the queue, that would be great (it will always fail)
<lamont> micahg: ah, so it needs to be made to not start, yes?
<micahg> lamont: yes, PIE on natty with xulrunner/firefox is broke ATM
<micahg> in case you were wondering the specifics
<lamont> ok
<lamont> micahg: all dead now.
<lamont> and corpsified, even
<micahg> lamont: thank you, I'll try to make sure that xul192 is fixed before natty Mozilla daily builds are reenabled
<lamont> thanks
<lamont> there really isn't a pretty way to kill those today
 * lamont goes to see if he already filed a bug about that
<lamont> wgrant: do you know if the 'break lp-buildd out into its own tree' has a bug associated with it?
<lamont> meh.  it does
<geser> btw can someone take a look at build https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/kopete/+build/1973460 ? I doubt it's still uploading for over a week now
<wgrant> lamont: Hi
<lamont> hi
<wgrant> lamont: What's the issue with processor?
<lamont> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/adare <-- wgrant: can you see that page?
<wgrant> I can.
<wgrant> That is rather special.
<wgrant> What's the traceback?
<lamont> is that buildd side, or build-manager side?
<wgrant> manager.
<wgrant> buildd doesn't know about procesors.
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526017/
<wgrant> It sort of sounds like we have a BPJ without a BPB.
<wgrant> But that's impossible.
<wgrant> ...
<lamont> congratulations
<lamont> got any sql queries you want me to do to validate that assertion?
<wgrant> No, no, that's not the issue.
<lamont> it was doing a build when it crashed, iirc
<wgrant> Hrmph.
<wgrant> And it's reproducible?
<lamont> rebooted about 8 hours ago
<wgrant> Just that one builder?
<lamont> I cleaned up the build-$mumble tree, and restored the builder to OK status, and now we're where we are.  let me stick it back in OK again just for good measure
<lamont> yep
<lamont> said builder falls over a lot, to be fair
<lamont> it hates its kernel
<wgrant> Do you know if cesium has had its code updated lately?
<wgrant> And are there any adare-related errors just before that one?
<lamont> dunno, and looking
<lamont> there was a rollout of something earlier today, dunno what or where
<lamont> mbarnett: ^^
<lamont> 2010-11-04 14:32:09+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] adare was made unavailable, resetting attached job
<lamont> 2010-11-04 18:39:08+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Builder adare failed a probe, count: 1
<lamont> and a traceback at 18:39 of course
<wgrant> Did the same exception occur?
<lamont> yep
<lamont> and the closest prior adare mention before that exception was 4 hours earlier
<lamont> quite possibly about the time that it fell over in mid-build
<lamont> wgrant: and sadly, I'm about to EOD
<lamont> if you happen to smack bigjools with that in his morning, one of y'all might get things straightened out before I come online in the morning
<wgrant> lamont: bigjools isn't around this week, AIUI.
<lamont> meh
<lamont> either way, gotta run.
<wgrant> But I have some idea of what's going on.
<wgrant> k
<paultag> OK, so I have to check if a team is a direct member of another team. Iterating through takes a minute(+) and slaughters the server. What's the best way to do this?
<paultag> Can I compare two membership collections and find the common ones?
<paultag> I can't string index the membership collections, either
<paultag> ( and doing a .name call really starts killing speed )
<paultag> ( also with lplib, but I figure ya'll knew that )
<wgrant> paultag: You could do a direct request for the membership, and then check its status.
<wgrant> paultag: There's no method to do this, but you can construct the URL to the team_membership manually (/~TEAM/+member/PERSON)
<paultag> wgrant, Ah, great. I think you helped me do this for another bit, that sounds great
<wgrant> A direct inTeam method isn't exposed due to concerns around revealing private team memberships.
<paultag> Ahhha
<paultag> wgrant, thanks a ton, again
<wgrant> I'm not sure if that's still a valid concern, with recent changes to the data model.
<paultag> Meh :)
<paultag> if there's a way to do it, there's a way to do it :)
<paultag> I need to start documenting all these little bits somewhere
<paultag> man, I'm pushing lplib hard :)
<paultag> sorry :)
<paultag> wgrant, I have it "working" ( python is not throwing errors ) -- but it seems to be returning unspecified behavior when I request ~team/+member/team_not_on_the_team -- It's returning it's status in the 0th team it's in ( I had it output "status", and it's returning "Administrator" even though they're not in ~team )
<paultag> wgrant, any ideas?
<wgrant> paultag: What's the code?
<paultag> let me pastebin it
<paultag> wgrant, http://pastebin.com/WDGffiC5
<wgrant> paultag: What if you use 'team.name' when constructing the URL, not just 'team'?
<paultag> wgrant, AttributeError -- No attr "name"
<paultag> just tried team.team.name
<paultag> same failure
<paultag> Oh wait!
<paultag> I got a 404, this is good
<wgrant> Hm, team.team.name should work.
<paultag> wgrant, Yup, I think that'll do it. You rock :)
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> I need to see if we can expose inTeam now.
<paultag> wgrant, :)
<paultag> wgrant, looks great & it's working, cheers!
<paultag> wgrant, I owe you a few beers :)
#launchpad 2010-11-05
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> is there any channel to talk about launchpad development?
<persia> Some stuff is on-topic here, details have #launchpad-dev
<EagleScreen> does it envolves soyuz dvelopment?
<wgrant> Soyuz is part of Launchpad, so it belongs in #launchpad-dev with the rest.
<persia> What is your question?
<EagleScreen> I only want to talk about this wishlist bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/188564
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 188564 in Soyuz "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's (affected: 41, heat: 310)" [Low,Triaged]
<EagleScreen> some people think that adding unstable or testing Debian suits is as easy as adding a new Ubuntu suit, is it true?
<persia> Not precisely, no.
<wgrant> It's mostly an issue of build resources.
<EagleScreen> what is the difference?
<wgrant> Not a technical problem.
<persia> wgrant, Well, there's the virtual/non-virtual game, and questions of build-environment, etc.  But yeah, only minor technical: mostly financial.
<EagleScreen> if a new Ubuntu suit is added each 6 months, can't be a Debian siut added as the same way?
<EagleScreen> at least for i386 and amd64 archs
<persia> Non-trivially, and not without significantly more machines (as people would want to use them)
<EagleScreen> do you think that more servers would be needed? more cost?
<persia> Yes.
<EagleScreen> really? it would be just one or two new suits..
<Nafallo> we deprecate an ubuntu release every 6 months as well (usual case for non-LTS)
<wgrant> EagleScreen: It would probably be two new series. And if most people are building for only two or three Ubuntu series already, that doubles the amount of hardware required.
<lifeless> EagleScreen: we regularly use all our machines with a significant backlog
<lifeless> EagleScreen: as wgrant says adding a new target would also need machines to build it to be feasible
<EagleScreen> then I understand that it is a economic issue
<persia> EagleScreen, I suspect that if you approached Canonical with significant financial incentive, you may be able to make that happen.  I do not believe that attempting to get the bug closed will achieve much, as the operators probably wouldn't enable the additional suites even if they were turned on.
<persia> (alternately, if you run a private LP instance, it oughtn't be that hard to implement, to run on your machines)
<EagleScreen> I see..
<EagleScreen> is already natty available for PPA upload?
<persia> Happens the same time as natty appears anywhere else.
<EagleScreen> I have receibed this email:
<EagleScreen> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~<EagleScreen>/ppa/ubuntu/natty':
<wgrant> EagleScreen: '<EagleScreen>' is not a valid Launchpad username.
<EagleScreen> remove < > ?
<wgrant> Right, but a Launchpad username is also lowercase.
<wgrant> eg. 'eaglescreen'
<EagleScreen> at upload:
<EagleScreen> Unable to find distroseries: experimental
<EagleScreen> this package was obtained from Debian experimental repo
<EagleScreen> but doesn't launchpad allow upload it if I specify the subfolder to natty?
<paultag> One last thing to bug the LP admins in here about -- I need to set the Bug Supervisor to the LoCo Council -- I am not an admin on the team ( council members are members of the team ), and I asked persia ( on the CC, which owns the LC ), and he was not able to see the pages. What should I do?
<wgrant> EagleScreen: Yes. I suspect that you didn't specify it properly.
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> will pastebin my dput.cf
<persia> EagleScreen, it's not about dput: it's about your changelog entry.
<EagleScreen> I think changelog can be experimental or unstable if I specify the Ubuntu suit upload subfolder
<wgrant> persia: The dput path can override the changelog entry.
<persia> wgrant, Sure, but does Soyuz process that?  I thought it just followed .changes
<wgrant> persia: It respects the path in preference to .changes.
<wgrant> This is, however, fairly widely regarded as evil.
<persia> Ah, then I'll keep telling folk it works the way it should, and just wait for some Soyuz developer to unexpectedly fix it one day.
<EagleScreen> this is http://pastebin.ca/1982382
<wgrant> persia: The way it should?
<wgrant> persia: It obeys the .changes unless you explicitly specify a distroseries in the upload path.
<EagleScreen> I have uploaded packages to PPA with unstable in the chnagelog
<EagleScreen> but some time ago
<wgrant> EagleScreen: That's fine. But why are you regularly uploading packages with the wrong series in the changelog?
<persia> wgrant, And about the evil bit?
<wgrant> persia: It is often abused to upload unmodified Debian source packages, when this is not in fact an appropriate thing to do.
<EagleScreen> wgrant: why not? time ago they were accepted, any change about this?
<paultag> EagleScreen, it wastes time
<wgrant> EagleScreen: It will be accepted, but it's not always the right thing to do.
<persia> wgrant, Right, which is why I don't like path overrides.
<paultag> EagleScreen, and you suck up the build farm time
<paultag> EagleScreen, for a package that can be found upstream
<persia> paultag, Not necessarily: binary package differences can be extreme even with the same source.
<paultag> persia, if there is a distro check, yeah -- but then it would have been caught in the sync with Debian for Ubuntu it's self
<EagleScreen> then usntable is not longer accepted?
<paultag> right?
<persia> paultag, Consider build-dependencies
<paultag> hummm, true.
<EagleScreen> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state. <-- what does this mean??
<wgrant> EagleScreen: You tried to upload to Ubuntu itself.
<wgrant> Not a PPA.
<EagleScreen> how is it possible?
<EagleScreen> this is my dput.cf: http://pastebin.ca/1982392
<wgrant> EagleScreen: Why are there capital letters in your Launchpad username?
<wgrant> Launchpad usernames cannot contain capital letters.
<wgrant> I would also strongly encourage you to rethink how you are creating your packages.
<wgrant> Using the path override should *not* be a normal occurrence.
<EagleScreen> wgrant: this last error was with natty and maverick in changelog
<EagleScreen> Checking now the capital letters ..
<wgrant> EagleScreen: Which command did you use to upload?
<wgrant> I suspect you omitted the target.
<EagleScreen> lol; I put the targer after the .changes
<EagleScreen> the target go first, right?
<wgrant> Yes.
<EagleScreen> one package didn't build due to a missing build-dependency, if I upload that dependency to my PPA, will the package build later if I retry?
<wgrant> It should.
<EagleScreen> nice
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bac> Hello, I am the Launchpad help contact for today.  Please ping me if you have questions.
<MTecknology> bac: https://launchpad.net/~hjgf
<MTecknology> bac: I suspect spamming - adding all teams in LP ?
<MTecknology> wgrant: you might wanna look too?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Not another one :(
<MTecknology> sorry..
<wgrant> spm: ^^
<spm> user suspended, team deleted
 * spm wields the sledgehammer.
<MTecknology> spm: yay
<MTecknology> spm: that means now you help me with my package?
<spm> hm?
<MTecknology> I finally made it build without fail - but what's produced isn't at all what I was expecting
<StevenK> That sounds like a packaging issue, rather than something that a LOSA can help with ...
<MTecknology> StevenK: it is.. but you can't blame me for asking :D
<bac> thanks MTecknology.
<MTecknology> bac: :) Death to spam!
<wgrant> spm: Could you also delete ~vishnu.team?
<wgrant> spm: It's the same user, and similar members.
<wgrant> Also ~ab2.team.
<wgrant> WTF
<lifeless> ?
<wgrant> Those three spam teams all with similar members.
<MTecknology> wgrant: probably the same person too?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> They're all owned by the suspended user.
<spm> bah
<MTecknology> I wonder what the goal of that was.. it's not exactly 'that' disruptive
<spm> no idea
<spm> wgrant: both removed
<wgrant> spm: Thanks.
<wgrant> Ohhh.
<wgrant> It's this same guy again.
<wgrant> He was at it a few months ago.
<wgrant> And some of the teams from back then are in this web.
<spm> lovely
<wgrant> I thought that one of the teams was legit.
<wgrant> (~india.launchpad.team)
<wgrant> But most of its 100 members were added within a few minutes of each other.
<wgrant> I suspect involuntarily.
<MTecknology> perhaps a feature added that doesn't allow you to add a team to a team unless either a) you're a member (admin?) of both or b) an admin approves it?
<wgrant> MTecknology: That's already the case.
<MTecknology> oh..
<wgrant> Those teams he added are also owned by him.
<MTecknology> oh..except ~kernel-bugs - that got added
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<lifeless> we need rate limiting heuristics
<lifeless> for many many things
<MTecknology> oh!... I remember when he was doing that last - I think I even pointed it out that time :P
<wgrant> You did, yes.
<MTecknology> I need to toss in a little bit more spam control on wiki.nginx.org too...
<MTecknology> lifeless: perhaps.. spam detection that.. once is 95% confident you're spamming.. 1) blocks you 2) warns losa 3) losa confirms spam 4) deletes teams 5) suspends user 6) reaches through the internet and blows up computer 7) if shrapnel causes extra dammage, oh well  ??
<spm> we have orbital deathrays that a nameless person installed when he was in orbit, we can use.
<MTecknology> vader?
<spm> on the grounds I like my job very much thanks, I will strenuously deny that it's vader or a vader like person
<twb> FYI, Debian's w3m maintainer has patched w3m to handle <BUTTON>, which was a show-stopped for launchpad logins.
<MTecknology> :P
<twb> LP: #628755, closes: #136810
<spm> twb: good news! (have hit that one msyelf doing internal stuff)
<MTecknology> g'night everyone
<mrevell> Morning
<Tak> hello
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ari-tczew> why this branch has been created? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/therion/natty-201011040312
<gnomefreak> i keep getting OOPS 1770g1142
<gnomefreak> i keep getting OOPS 1770G1142
<gnomefreak> anyway its a time out OOPS
<gnomefreak> ok the bug koads fine just when i try to add xulrunner-2.0 to it it times out
<gnomefreak> s/koads/loads
<falktx> hi there
<falktx> i just noticed a bug on PPAs
<falktx> when I try to copy many packages at once, I get a server timeout error
<gnomefreak> i get one when trying to add a package to a bug filed on PPA
 * gnomefreak finally gave up
<geser> ari-tczew: this happens when the package importer notices a difference between an upload and an bzr push; james_w can probably explain it better
<ari-tczew> that is a reason for me to not using bzr
<tumbleweed> I'm guessing we don't have /dev/shm mounted in launchpad-buildd, right? bug 671441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 671441 in joblib (Ubuntu) "joblib FTBFS in Natty (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671441
<shane4ubuntu> I setup a ppa and imported a key (for signing and uploading my package) when I tried to import my ppa to my system I get this error:  Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint
<shane4ubuntu> Is that the same key as my uploading thing?  or is it different?
<achiang> this is a rather stupid question, but can i add more um, entries, to a lazr Collection object?
<achiang> looking at dir() doesn't tell me much
<jml> achiang: it's not a stupid question
<jml> achiang: but I don't know what the answer is
<jml> dir() isn't very helpful on lazr objects in general.
<achiang> jml: hi! you're back in england now?
<jml> achiang: indeed I am.
<achiang> jml: the weather can't be worse than here in boston. solid rain for the past few days
<jml> achiang: it's been a little better than that.
 * achiang is getting a little homesick, wants to return to http://bit.ly/a0gWxk
<achiang> jml: my real issue is that i've discovered that in launchpadlib, searchTasks() by default won't tell you about tasks that are closed
<jml> ahh yes
<jml> achiang: you have to specify every status to get that
<achiang> so my thought was i would do a pass with searchTasks(status="Fix Committed") and then add on the results from default searchTasks()
<jml> achiang: here's one I prepared earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526361/
<achiang> jml: that seems easy enough, but i want to avoid some DRY in my code. i guess it won't be so terrible if i just globally define a list of the statuses and just reference that list in each call to searchTasks
<achiang> jml: your method is simple enough that even I can understand it though. :)
<jml> achiang: yeah, that sounds right.
<jml> achiang: it's arguably a bug that you have to have such a list
<achiang> jml: i'm doing a little hacking on my tool that helps me write my status reports: tells you about all launchpad activity in the last week and dumps it out to copy/paste into an email
<achiang> jml: the tool is not quite as useful if it doesn't tell you about bugs you've closed. ;)
<jml> achiang: ahh, nice.
<achiang> https://launchpad.net/laika
<achiang> still in the extremely hacky stage right now. trying to find the proper home for it at some point.
<achiang> perhaps it'll need a rewrite and integration into bughugger
<jml> achiang: yeah, there's not really a good home for tools like that.
<jml> maybe lptools
<achiang> jml: yeah, that was my other thought
<jcastro> deryck: any idea why I can't linkify this here to the upstream url? https://bugs.launchpad.net/wajig/+bug/540740
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 540740 in wajig (Ubuntu) "wajig installfoo gives misleading error message (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<deryck> hi jcastro.  looking now...
<jcastro> the upstream bug is in google code so I don't think I need to register it?
<deryck> jcastro, yeah, you'll still have to register their tracker on google code.
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> that wasn't so obvious
<deryck> jcastro, and looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/wajig it looks like the project is set up to have lp track its bugs.
 * jcastro can fix that
<sladen> could somebody ban  braulioareis  until we work out what's going on
<sladen> they've been changing statuses and bug assignments all over the place
<deryck> sinzui, ^^
<jcastro> deryck: ok I just need to know where to link lp/wajig to the external tracker? I don't see anything in administer
<deryck> jcastro, I think only the project maintainer can setup the tracker.  that project has an individual listed as the maintainer.
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> but now that a bug tracker is registered I can still set a bug watch right?
<sladen> hggdh: I see you've been clearing up after  braulioareis  too
<sladen> hggdh: sinzui: are we able to do this in a more pragmatic way---I presume there are audit logs
<sinzui> sladen, no there are no audi logs
<sladen> sinzui: joke or seriously?
<sinzui> sladen, true
<hggdh> sladen: yes, I have, but I cannot work on the upstream projects
<sinzui> sladen, deryck. I do not think the activity log can every be used to roll anything back
<jcastro> deryck: hmm, still no place to paste a URL
<sladen> hggdh: yeah, I've hit the same issue... not all the changes are reversible
<deryck> jcastro, the upstream has to use the tracker you registered first
<jcastro> ok so in this case, pasting it in a comment will probably work?
<deryck> sinzui, sladen -- the activity log has the data, but we don't currently have a way to roll back based on that data
<hggdh> sladen: yup. But at least we can clean those we have access to. I also emailed the braulioareis guy about his acitons
<sinzui> sladen, deryck, allenap. I see there is already a question about braulioareis? If he has already been contacted I am tempted to suspend him right now
<hggdh> sinzui: I just emailed him
<deryck> sinzui, we haven't contacted him.  I thought you were, for some reason.
<hggdh> sinzui: and I did that as a bugsquad/control admin, not as a LP person
<allenap> sinzui: https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/132396
<sinzui> deryck, I do not see my involvement in https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/132396
<sinzui> deryck, I worked with a user who lost control of his email this week. Maybe that is what you recall
<deryck> sinzui, yes, I think so.  Sorry
<deryck> I assumed that was this guy.
<sinzui> I really wish we had standing working, or a CoC requirement to work across communities
<sladen> sinzui: did we get them suspended yet?
<sinzui> I have the screen open, I was going to wait 15 more minutes to hear if the user apologised.
<allenap> I think we should suspend his account. I haven't seen any activity on his account that doesn't look like experimentation.
<sinzui> sladen, suspend is very drastic. We cannot undo it. an Lp admin can and arranging that often takes weeks
<allenap> sinzui: What is the difference between "Deactivated" and "Suspended"?
<sinzui> allenap, users are reactivated on login. is SSO/authentication worked, it would also restore your email address and launchpad id
<sinzui> allenape, deactivated is really governed by the user, not us.
<allenap> sinzui: Ah, okay. The only hammer we have is a very very big one.
<sinzui> allenap, suspend locks the email address, sets the user to http status to 410 and breaks SSO too. It is a great way to shutdown anyone using ubuntu or launchpad SSO
<sinzui> allenap, this issue qualifies as "poor standing" Nothing uses standing, but the idea is that users with "poor" should not be permitted to cross communities. Users with great standing could cross post to lists without being members
<allenap> sinzui: It would be nice to manually just stop the user from using Launchpad for a while, without breaking SSO.
<sinzui> We were given access to suspend users to deal with spammers, and it does exactly what we intend. Standing was designed to solve community permission issues. My last two attempts to raise its priority failed :(
 * sinzui suspends ~braulioareis
<alkisg> Hi, can I build-depend on something that is on universe when uploading to my launchpad PPA?
<alkisg> Sorry, should have googled before asking - found it at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage - it says "yes" :)
<alkisg> Do packages on launchpad have internet access while they're building? E.g. debian win32-loader uses wget to download vmlinuz as part of its build process...
<micahg> alkisg: no
<alkisg> micahg: thank you, so I have to patch it and include a vmlinuz inside the source tree
<micahg> alkisg: or package it as a separate source
<alkisg> micahg: sorry, can you elaborate?
<alkisg> Ah, you mean the whole kernel as a dependency?
<micahg> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> No I'm looking to use gpxe.kdn to provide a "boot from network" option for windows PCs
<alkisg> *krn
<alkisg> So vmlinuz == gpxe.krn in my case, and that's not on debian/ubuntu yet
<alkisg> (it's on fedora but not on debian)
<alkisg> So I'll be forced to use a binary blob...
<alkisg> Hm. Or not. You're right
<alkisg> I've already packaged that to my ppa, so I can use it. Thanks!
<cody-somerville> Is there a PRODUCTION_SERVICE_ROOT constant in launchpadlib or something? How do I access the production service root? :P
<james_w> cody-somerville, LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT IIRC
<james_w> not in old old versions of launchpadlib
<cody-somerville> ah
<cody-somerville> james_w, was it added in 1.6.5? I have 1.6.4 and it doesn't seem to have it.
<james_w> cody-somerville, I don't remember
<james_w> cody-somerville, does your version have a launchpadlib.uris module?
<cody-somerville> yup
<cody-somerville> ah
<james_w> cody-somerville, then you can just use "lpnet" or something and it will translate for you
<james_w> plus the variable can be imported from there
<derks> hello... is it possible for a non subscriber to send to a launchpad team mailing list at all?  for example.. we have a hudson build system and want to send failure emails to a launchpad list...
<wgrant> lamont: Did you hear about the buildd-manager fun yesterday?
#launchpad 2010-11-06
<mtaylor> GAH!
<mtaylor> so - I'm trying to upload a backport to a ppa - the package already has a version in natty in the main archive ...
<mtaylor> to make the backport, I grabbed the orig.tar.gz from the archive and the packaging from lp:ubuntu/python-eventlet
<mtaylor> but when I cut a source package and upload it, it tells me
<mtaylor> File python-eventlet_0.9.13.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<mtaylor> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<mtaylor> I promise - I did _not_ make a new python-eventlet_0.9.13.orig.tar.gz
<mtaylor> anybody have any thoughts/ideas on what's wrong or what I could do differently?
<wgrant> mtaylor: What's the MD5 of your local orig.tar.gz?
<mtaylor> wgrant: 7a96864c4c2f0f2bb72c9d3f2f16382a
<wgrant> Well.
<wgrant> That's correct.
<mtaylor> wgrant: and I didn't include the orig.tar.gz in the upload
<wgrant> mtaylor: Can you pastebin your .dsc?
<mtaylor> wgrant: http://paste.drizzle.org/show/120/ - hrm. it's referencing orig.tar.gz...
<wgrant> mtaylor: It should reference it, yes.
<wgrant> But it's referencing the wrong one.
<mtaylor> wgrant: ah - but I mean it was referen... yes
<wgrant> A file that Launchpad has never seen before.
<mtaylor> wgrant: bit again by bzr bd deciding to sometimes do things inside of build-area and sometimes not
<wgrant> mtaylor: Heh.
<mtaylor> sigh. thanks
<Turl> hi all
<Turl> any idea why a package on a ppa would get rejected with this?
<Turl> Rejected: Cannot build any of the architectures requested: all
<Turl> the package was generated without human intervention, it's a bzr build
<Turl> it worked fine for maverick/lucid/karmic/jaunty/hardy
<Turl> it's just failing on intrepid
<james_w> Turl, it's probably that Intrepid is EOL. It should be offered as an option
<MTecknology> I think I should be given my own private build servers for free :D
<wgrant> The queue's not that bad.
<MTecknology> no- I'm just being impatient and whiny
<MTecknology> it's actually really nice right now
<wgrant> It's been coping pretty well lately, except when it runs into bugs, like it did yesterday.
<MTecknology> I think my package might be finally building correctly.... I'll find out shortly
<MTecknology> in about 10min it should be done building
<MTecknology> I think installing build deps takes longer than building the package...
<lamont> wgrant: I didn't
<wgrant> lamont: It was a bug in the buildd-manager rewrite. After it took out half the builders, we rolled back to the old one.
<wgrant> Still not sure what exactly the bug is :(
<lamont> wgrant: so I should be able to throw adare back in?
<wgrant> lamont: Yes. But it exploded with an 8002 when we tried yesterday.
<lamont> launchpad-buildd restarted on adare, builder marked ok in LP.  lets see if it lives this time
<wgrant> Thanks.
<lamont> fetching bits to download now, according to default.log
<wgrant> Looks healthy enough.
<lamont> cool.  back to the weekend for me
<CarlFK> dp we have multi disto ppa uploads yet?
#launchpad 2010-11-07
<ari-tczew> there is a bug in LP accounts related to Ubuntu - ~ubuntu-devel-discuss-lists should be merged into ~ubuntu-dev
<ovnicraft> hi folks, i want to know if there is any official support about multibranchs in lp?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: multibranchs?
<wgrant> CarlFK: No, you still have to upload individually.
<CarlFK> wgrant: but someday, right? :)
<wgrant> ari-tczew: That's probably a bit difficult at the moment. ~ubuntu-dev needs the ubuntu-reviews ML as its contact address.
<wgrant> CarlFK: Maybe. What is your use case?
<wgrant> CarlFK: For the common daily builds case, the source package recipes beta may be of interest.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: is it possible to fix? we shouldn't supply packages with non-existing maintainer
<CarlFK> wgrant: not having to maintain multiple configs
<wgrant> ari-tczew: That affects nothing, though.
<wgrant> CarlFK: For what?
<CarlFK> wgrant: some python code i wrote
<wgrant> CarlFK: But releases? Daily builds?
<CarlFK> just releases
<wgrant> Since it's Python, have you considered just uploading to the lowest series then copying up?
<wgrant> That often works for Python things.
<CarlFK> copying up?
<wgrant> CarlFK: Upload to, say, Hardy, then copy the binaries to Karmic/Lucid/Maverick.
<wgrant> CarlFK: In a lot of cases that will work.
<CarlFK> cool
<ia> hello. I've clashed with some strange problem in [my] PPA - i can't download orig.tar.gz [via web interface]. dsc, deb and diff.gz files available for download, but when I try to download orig.tar.gz, I've got error page (ID OOPS-1772N73, for example). I will be appreciate for any clues about this problem. Thanks.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1772N73
<wgrant> ia: That's probably bug #522800. Can you 'apt-get source' the package instead?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 522800 in Soyuz "Broken link in PPA package details page (404) (affected: 7, heat: 39)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522800
<ia> wgrant: thanks for answer, looks like that bug this is it, but 'apt-get source' tells that "Unable to find a source package".
<wgrant> ia: Which PPA, and which package?
<ia> wgrant: here - https://launchpad.net/~iaz/+archive/battery-status/+packages (the same one orig.tar.gz for lucid and karmic)
<wgrant> ia: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49107169/battery-status_0.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<ia> wgrant: thanks a lot for such operative help! But could you tell me, please, does exist some way to figure out this magic number (49107169) in link for some other tarball in the other PPA? (just in case if i've clashed with this problem again)
<wgrant> ia: I found the SHA1 of the orig.tar.gz in the dsc, and searched for it at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/search?digest=78fbe780eb8ae349a524399517681579ce34bc3e
<ia> wgrant: great advice. Thanks again!
<lamont> wgrant: that's crazy
<wgrant> lamont: Howso?
<lamont> searching by digest.  crazy in a totally cool way
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<wgrant> It can be handy.
<wgrant> (I used it to grab buildd chroots for a while, but then I exported the URL directly)
<lamont> ah.  I just cheat and use manage-chroot.py to get the chroot tarball.
<lamont> or build a fresh one
<wgrant> Yeah, not really an option for me.
<Zanko> hi
<Zanko> i would like some help putting stuff on my ppa
<Zanko> that's first time i use ppa so i'm not sure what i did wrong
<Zanko> anyway here is the problem : i uploaded package with dput specifying the ppa name, it seemed to work
<Zanko> but i have nothing on the ppa page
<wgrant> Zanko: Was your changes file signed by a key associated with your Launchpad profile.
<Zanko> i verified that changes file is signed with a key that launchpad know about
<Zanko> yes
<wgrant> What's your Launchpad username? Can you pastebin your changes file?
<Zanko> my username is zanko
<Zanko> and here is the changes file : http://pastebin.com/Sj1qmMzc
<wgrant> gpg: Signature made Sun 07 Nov 2010 12:16:46 EST using RSA key ID 6E898547
<wgrant> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<wgrant> The Internet does not know about that key.
<Zanko> but this is the key associated with my launchpad profile
<wgrant> No, that's 313297AB
<Zanko> true
<Zanko> i don't understand, where debuild get his key ?
<Zanko> i only have one key in seahorse
<wgrant> What does 'gpg --list-secret-keys' say?
<Zanko> it has a line mentionning the bad key (ssb   4096R/6E898547 2009-09-22)
<wgrant> Is it under the main 313297AB key?
<wgrant> I wonder if you have a new subkey that you haven't pushed.
<Zanko> yes it is
<wgrant> Do you recall creating that subkey?
<wgrant> It's some 2.5 years newer.
<Zanko> not sure
<Zanko> so if i update the key on my profile it will be ok or do i need to reupload package after ?
<wgrant> Push the key up (gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 313297AB), and tell me when that's done.
<wgrant> I'll check that it's correct, and then you can upload the package again.
<Zanko> done
<wgrant> Hm, that's not it. Can you pastebin the output of 'gpg --list-secret-keys'?
<Zanko> http://pastebin.com/iAv9nbRr
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I wonder if there's a cache in the way.
<geser> the LP keyserver knows the new subkey now
<wgrant> Not for me. The proxy must hate me.
<geser> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x3B0AD97C13C1439B4C0EA8648A6E3375313297AB&op=vindex lists it
<wgrant> Ah, requesting it directly works.
<geser> didn't tried to fetch it myself yet
<wgrant> Zanko: Upload your package again.
<wgrant> It should work this time.
<Zanko> done
<wgrant> It should hopefully appear in a minute or so.
<Zanko> ok
<Zanko> thanks a lot !
<wgrant> Multiple subkeys always confuse things :(
 * Zanko refresh the ppa page every second
<wgrant> Upload are only processed every 5 minutes :)
<geser> Zanko: you should get a mail when it got accepted
<Zanko> ok
<wgrant> Odd that it's not there.
<wgrant> Check your inbox.
<Zanko> crap
<Zanko> Rejected:
<Zanko> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<Zanko> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<wgrant> Zanko: debian/changelog is wrong.
<wgrant> It needs to specify your target Ubuntu series (eg. 'maverick'), not 'unstable' (which is a Debian series).
<Zanko> so i have to do a package per-distro, even if the same package works on multiple distros ?
<wgrant> Do the same binaries work on multiple?
<wgrant> Each source package can build in at most one series.
<Zanko> yes (and no binaries, only python)
<wgrant> But if the binaries work across multiple series, then you can copy.
<wgrant> So I'd upload to the lowest series, and then copy the binaries up.
<wgrant> Right, but you still have binary packages.
<wgrant> They just don't contain any real binaries.
<Zanko> hopefully it works this time
<wgrant> 'twould appear not.
<Zanko> Rejected:
<Zanko> Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.
<wgrant> You need to give debuild the '-S' flag.
<Zanko> Accepted !
<Zanko> thanks for your help folks !
<wgrant> Excellent.
<Dominic> hi all.  On a branch that's already in merge review, I've committed without my e-mail address set in bzr whoami.  Will lp be happy if I uncommit a few times, then recommit and push back to the branch (presumably with --overwrite)?
<wgrant> Dominic: The revisions will show up *after* any existing comments on the MP, but yes, it should be fine.
<Dominic> wgrant: great, thank you
<Zanko> if i install packages from my ppa, it says they're "non authentified" while my key has correctly been obtained by add-apt-repository, why is that ?
<wgrant> Zanko: I suspect that it took a while to generate the key, so the initial packages weren't signed. When you next upload or copy something, it should all be signed.
<Zanko> ok, thx
<Zanko> also, even if it's not really launchpad related, do you know how to tell debuild to ignore bzr stuff ? I tried to add -i as suggested on lintian doc, but it is still complaining that "diff-contains-bzr-control-dir"
<wgrant> Zanko: -i excludes .bzr and co. from the .diff.gz. But you've built a native package, which doesn't have a .diff.gz.
<wgrant> Is that deliberate?
<wgrant> (there's no orig.tar.gz)
<Zanko> that's not deliberate, (i'm discovering debian packaging and don't really know about all its subtleties yet)
<Zanko> after reading some doc it seems i should switch to a non-native package
<psusi> I'm getting an invalid stacked location error but the branch seems to work anyhow, what's the deal?  https://code.launchpad.net/~psusi/ubuntu/natty/parted/drop-dmraid-regression-patch
<psusi> I'm getting an invalid stacked location error but the branch seems to work anyhow, what's the deal?  https://code.launchpad.net/~psusi/ubuntu/natty/parted/drop-dmraid-regression-patch
<ProfNoel>  /j #facil
<ProfNoel> oups sorry
<ProfNoel> sound like spam, just make an extra space
<thumper> psusi: did you manually stack it?
<psusi> thumper, if you mean I had to add --stacked when pushing, yes
<psusi> was't sure why I had to do that either
 * thumper thinks
<psusi> since I just pulled from the main branch, made a small change, then pushed to my personal branch... last time I did that it auto stacked
<psusi> but this time it started uploading everything so I aborted, deleted the branch on lp, then did it again with --stacked
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> it should autostack...
<thumper> if it isn't, it's a bug
<psusi> and the lp branch pages seems to correctly show all of the history, so it MUST be pulling from the stack
<psusi> right?
<psusi> so that error doesn't make sense
<thumper> psusi: the reason it gives that error on the screen is that "officially" what you've stacked on isn't supported, and in fact didn't exist when we wrote that bit
<thumper> but it is valid from the client side
<thumper> so the client is happy
<thumper> and the scanner is happy (ish)
<thumper> but the bit of code that determins the stacked on branch isn't
<thumper> so that bit is a bug
 * thumper needs to relocate, so will be offline for a bit
<psusi> I was wondering why the %2B is in there...
#launchpad 2011-10-31
<ochosi> hi everyone, when i try to dput my source.changes to my ppa, i get Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<ochosi> does that mean that sftp doesn't work anymore in general with launchpad?
<ochosi> or am i missing something?
<TheEvilPhoenix> that seems to be on your end
<TheEvilPhoenix> not sure what causes that though
 * TheEvilPhoenix uses sftp to upload to ppas still
<ochosi> strange. i used exactly the same setup in natty and it worked fine
<ochosi> here's my dput.cf: http://pastebin.com/Y0hLPAm9
<ochosi> TheEvilPhoenix: would you mind comparing that ^ to your dput.cf?
<TheEvilPhoenix> actually i would mind
<TheEvilPhoenix> because this system i'm on is Windows
<ochosi> oh, i see :)
 * TheEvilPhoenix doesnt have his dput.cf  in front of him
<wgrant> ochosi: Sounds like python-paramiko isn't installed.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the onyl reason i'm here is because of my ZNC :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> but listen to wgrant
<TheEvilPhoenix> he knows his things  ;P
<ochosi> wgrant: ah, is that a new dependency for dput to work with sftp?
<ochosi> now it works, thanks a bunch!
<wgrant> ochosi: No, it's been the case since sftp was introduced in dput.
<ochosi> wgrant: i see, guess i missed it when doing my clean install of oneiric
<ochosi> anyway, thanks again and sorry to bother you with trivial stuff like this
<odin_> is there allowed/disallowed branching names ?  ~user/<what1>/<what2>/<project>/<branch> ?
<odin_> I can't seem to make arbitrary names  like ~user/<project>/<branch>/<branch1>/<branch2>
<wgrant> odin_: ~USER/+junk/BRANCH, ~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH or ~USER/DISTRIBUTION/DISTROSERIES/SOURCEPACKAGE/BRANCH
<odin_> what is the relation between PROJECT and SOURCEPACKAGE ?
<wgrant> The last is for branches for a distribution.
<odin_> ~user/ubuntu/natty/<project>/<branch>  is fine to use, but how does <project> relate to <SOURCEPACKAGE>
<odin_> the debian/control  Source: line ?
<wgrant> No, <project> is wrong. It's a source package name there, not a project name.
<wgrant> Right.
<odin_> so I have a dailydeb that works (i.e. I can build a source package on launchpad), how is the SOURCEPACKAGE resolved to my one ?
<odin_> and how do I make a generic   DISTRIBUTION/DISTROSERIES   ubuntu/*/<project>/<branch>
<wgrant> No relationship is enforced. Normally it will match the Source field in debian/control, however.
<odin_> is there a defacto default name for the branch which contains only debian/** files ?
<odin_> "packaging" or "debian" ?
<odin_> I use recipe, that pulls in launchpad git=>bzr mirror of main project tree
<odin_> then I "nest debian lp:~owner/project/branch debian" to overlay debian/** tree
<odin_> the bzr branch at lp:~owner/project/branch is not the main tree, just the debian/** files
<odin_> so do I call this: lp:~owner/project/packaging  or lp:~owner/project/debian  or lp:~owner/project  (is this possible?)  or lp:~owner/project/?????
<wgrant> packaging and debian are both fairly common.
<Crypticfortune> Hi, I'm trying to upload a package into a PPA (first time), and it came back with "Unable to find distroseries: unstable" what does does this mean and how do I specify something other than "unstable?" (the only place I know of that I specified "unstable" is in debian/changelog)
<Crypticfortune> Oh, this may be relevant, if complicating... https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/169630
<Crypticfortune> Oh, it actually it seems to pull the distro out of the changelog...that's weird... the debian/changelog out of 'apt-get source samtools' uses "unstable" in the distro field and gets away with it...
<Crypticfortune> I guess because they don't use launchpad =P
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: Packages like that are copied straight from Debian. They don't go through the normal upload process, so the series in the changelog doesn't matter.
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: Ya, I originally made my package for debian, but it works in Ubuntu unmodified so I was trying to make it available in a convenient way for Ubuntu users...
<Crypticfortune> Any recommendations for a better way to do that (short of a search and replace before uploading to Launchpad)?
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: "works in Ubuntu unmodified" <- the source or binaries?
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: I meant source
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: Can you reuse the binaries between versions? eg. build on lucid, reuse the binaries on maverick/natty/oneiric/precise?
<Crypticfortune> wgrant: not sure, but that seems unlikely, because it depends on boost libraries (which include the version number in the name, like libboost_iostreams.so.1.42.0)
<wgrant> Crypticfortune: Ah.
<wgrant> So, in that case you'll need to upload a separate version for each Ubuntu release that you want to support.
<wgrant> The convention is to append something like ~lucid1 to the version.;
<Crypticfortune> Hmm... well, I don't see much of a need to support multiple Ubuntu releases... maybe I'll just automate retagging changelog for Ubuntu releases...
<RunePhilosof> I'm trying to run the rocketfuel-setup script and I get this error:
<RunePhilosof> Making local branch of Launchpad trunk, this may take a while...
<RunePhilosof> Permission denied (publickey).
<RunePhilosof> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<RunePhilosof> ERROR: Unable to create local copy of Rocketfuel trunk
<jelmer> RunePhilosof: are you logged into launchpad on your local system?
<RunePhilosof> no
<jelmer> RunePhilosof: I think rocketfuel-setup assumes you are
<jelmer> RunePhilosof: IIRC it also prompts for your launchpad username
<RunePhilosof> the Launchpad.net login is not ## strictly necessary, and you can just hit Return there if you ## want; see below for an explanation.
<RunePhilosof> Maybe that text should be clarified then
<RunePhilosof> https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<jelmer> yeah, that seems wrong.. as by default I think it uses $LOGNAME rather than not logging in at all
<RunePhilosof> I loaded a ssh agent with my cert and now it runs properly
<lifeless> it doesn't assume you are logged in
<lifeless> but it assumes if you are, that your ssh setup is correct
<lifeless> I thin thats a rasonable assumpton :)
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> printf "What is your Launchpad username? [$whoami] "
<wgrant> read lpusername
<wgrant> if [ -z ${lpusername} ]; then lpusername=${whoami}
<wgrant> fi
<wgrant> bzr launchpad-login $lpusername
<lifeless> garh
<wgrant> Yes.
<lifeless> okies diaf
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<danhg> Hey everyone at UDS, I'm Dan, the new Usability & Communications Specialist at Launchpad. I'm going to be doing lots of usability testing today, so please ping me if you're around, and would like to get involved!
<danhg> All week actually - so let me know when you're free guys!
<czajkowski> mrevell: danhg let me know when you want to get some feedback
<czajkowski> :D
<matsubara> czajkowski, mrevell's computer is locked up and can't reply to you
<czajkowski> probably running some dodgey OS :)
<buzz_> are i386 builders due back for ppa building soonish or ?
<Ursinha> quick question: if I'm a member of a team and subscribe the team to a bug, any other members of the same team can unsubscribe it or only me?
<tumbleweed> they can
<Daviey> Ursinha: are you talking about a speicifc bug subscription, or a package subscription?
<Ursinha> Daviey: specific bug subscription
<Daviey> ah, ok
<odin_> Syncing the system clock with the buildd NTP service....  4 Nov 15:01:52 ntpdate[3408]: step time server 10.211.37.1 offset -334888.07611 sec ?
<odin_> what is the weather like there ?  on the 4th
<odin_> maybe run /usr/sbin/ntpdc  "peers" and "sysinfo" on the buildd NTP service system at 10.211.37.1 ?
<odin_> can I configure a requirement for at least XYZ ram and XYZ total virtual memory, to build my package  (512Mb / 1536Mb) ?
<odin_> any idea what those params are for "lakoocha.ppa - Intel 386 (virtual)"  and "hassium.ppa - Intel 386 (virtual)" might be ?
<shnatsel> hi everyone
<shnatsel> I have a problem with recipes
<shnatsel> looks like one of the builds has hung up
<shnatsel> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/beat-box-daily
<shnatsel> there's no progress in days, while other recipes build fine
<shnatsel> and I can't cancel it or request a new build
<shnatsel> what shall I do?
<odin_> maybe I make a pseudo-package which has pre/init scripts, that checks ram and virtual memory and reports and aborts
<odin_> shnatsel, your control file?  has a blank line at an odd place ?
<odin_> shnatsel, line 13 should be between line 15 and 16 ?
<odin_> shnatsel, line 13 isn't actually blank, so it all looks like one block
<shnatsel> odin_: looks like libgtk-3-dev has the line break at the wrong place
<odin_> shnatsel, yeah I would not do that either, you can put 1 per line like " libfoo-dev (>= 1.0),"  with a leading space, but no blank line at the end before Standards-Version
<shnatsel> odin_: OK, thanks, I'll fix this. Any suggestions about canceling the build or requesting a new one after I fix the packaging?
<odin_> shnatsel, then a blank line before "Package: beatbox", since that is the binary package right ?  and separate, I am not 100% if you must have this blank line, but it seems right to me
<odin_> shnatsel, apparently you can not cancel builds
<geser> shnatsel: to cancel a hung build you need an LP admin. perhaps the current help contact (benji) can help to get in contact with an LP admin.
<lifeless> if its a recipe build, it may be in swap death - will recover.
<lifeless> unless its on the binary package build already
<shnatsel> it's been there since the 26th
<czajkowski> aloha
<shnatsel> so... I doubt it somehow.
<lifeless> shnatsel: thats in needs-build, not actually building
<lifeless> shnatsel: I will confer with a developer that knows the innards of this part of the system; we have some buildd-manager bugs that create inconsistent state
<lifeless> this may be an example of that
<lifeless> StevenK: wgrant: ^
<lifeless> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/107056
<shnatsel> Oh, looks like I have one more mysterious thing for you to look into
<shnatsel> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/84139675/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> Building recipe:
<shnatsel> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revno}
<shnatsel> lp:egtk
<shnatsel> merge packaging lp:~elementary-os/egtk/deb-packaging
<shnatsel> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dailydeb"
<shnatsel> failed just now.
<afranke> Hi. Can an admin of a moderated team change the status of an approved member to admin?
<madnick> hehe, topic solved my question :)
<shnatsel> afranke: yes. Click "all members" on the team page. You'll get a list of people in the team, with "edit" icon next to each of them. Click it and there will be the permissions setting.
<afranke> shnatsel, that's the page where you change subscription date, right?
<shnatsel> afranke: expiry date you mean?
<afranke> Yes, sorry, that's what I meant.
<shnatsel> afranke: yes
<afranke> Ok… well I can't change the admin status.
<shnatsel> afranke: there's an "Admin: (*) yes ( ) no" switcher
<afranke> I have "Administrator:	No"
<afranke> But that's just text.
<shnatsel> afranke: hmm... no idea, I have it working for me. I'm not the team owner, just an admin, and I can change status of other people.
<lifeless> afranke: what team, and whats your lp username ?
<afranke> I'm the only admin of ubuntu-l10n-fr and my membership expires in 4 hours. I can't change it and the owner (seb128) is usually inactive (and even more now that he's at UDS). I contacted him one week ago to change my expiration date, but no news.
<afranke> I'm afranke (Alexandre Franke).
<lifeless> afranke: which user were you trying to promote to admin?
<afranke> paroz
<afranke> Claude Paroz
<lifeless> shnatsel: I think you are the team owner
<shnatsel> lifeless: no, I am not.
<lifeless> afranke: please open a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> shnatsel: which team ?
<shnatsel> lifeless: I used to be one for 2 hours
<shnatsel> lifeless: https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os
<lifeless> shnatsel: this could be a fun bug :)
<shnatsel> lifeless: It's raining cats and bugs XD
<afranke> lifeless, what should I open the ticket for? Not being able to promote, idle owner and my membership expiring, both, something else?
<lifeless> shnatsel: and when you click on the edit link beside (say) cody, it will let you toggle the admin flag ?
<lifeless> afranke: your membership I'd suggest
<afranke> lifeless, ok.
<lifeless> afranke: and admin can probably extend it without any issue, for a couple months
<shnatsel> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> shnatsel: weird
<shnatsel> lifeless: never tried, but the switcher is active.
<lifeless> shnatsel: that means the form thinks you can,
<afranke> lifeless, how does ownership transfer work? Does the owner do it himself or does he ask someone else to do it?
<lifeless> afranke: vastly prefer them to do it themselves
<lifeless> afranke: which they can do
<afranke> Ok.
<lifeless> afranke: if they are nonresponsive and the person to whom the transfer should go is in good standing and there is some evidence that its appropriate, then we can do it, but thats the exception.
<afranke> lifeless, I guess seb128 is still active enough to handle that.
<shnatsel> afranke: the funny thing is that after I made an admin a commoner, I can't toggle it back.
<lifeless> shnatsel: heh you tested on prod data did you?
<shnatsel> lifeless: exactly.
<shnatsel> lifeless: totally forgot about staging.
<lifeless> :)
<sinzui> lifeless, shnatsel I do not follow the conversation: I see ~seb128 is the owner of  ubuntu-l10n-fr andonlu he can appoint admins
<shnatsel> lifeless: the funny thing is I'm developing a staging environment for desktop apps XD
<lifeless> sinzui: shnatsel, admin not owner of another team, can promote other members to admin.
<sinzui> admins cannot promote.
<lifeless> sinzui: afranke, admin not owner of u-*fr cannot promote other members to admin.
<shnatsel> yeah they can only defrock
<lifeless> shnatsel: *oh* - you were looking at an admin were you ?
<lifeless> sinzui: now I get it; admins can unadmin other admins, but not the reverse ?
<sinzui> right
<lifeless> shnatsel: I thought you were looking at a member
<sinzui> and they cannot extend th membership either
<lifeless> sinzui: sorry for the distraction then!
<lifeless> sinzui: perhaps they should be able to do some of this ?
<lifeless> sinzui: I'm thinking owner-is-not-in-team scenarios
<sinzui> bug 206058 and bug 4744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 206058 in Launchpad itself "Team Administrators cannot change their membership expiration date" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206058
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 4744 in Launchpad itself "Team admins aren't encouraged to promote other members." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4744
<sinzui> and bug 102180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 102180 in Launchpad itself "administration of who is a team administrator is inconsistent and lacking documentation" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102180
<afranke> question 177021
<lifeless> sinzui: legend
<lifeless> sinzui: ah, admins are only prohibited from changing their *own* date ?
<afranke> ubot5, I wonder what keyword triggers "answers" links… :)
<ubot5> afranke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afranke> answer 177021
<afranke> Anyway… https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/177021
<lifeless> if benji is still around, he'll look at it I'm sure, otherwise someone else will fairly soon
<sinzui> lifeless, yes I think that is the case, but we have a few other bugs where users are blocked renewing and I suspect there are cases where the admin is blocked
<afranke> Thank you all for your help.
<benji> yep, I'm just off a phone call and about to do a CHR run
<afranke> I have to go, see you!
 * czajkowski hugs mrevell 
<Pendulum> danhg: hey, I'm at UDS and would be more than happy to do some testing for you (I'm the woman in the wheelchair so pretty easy to spot ;) )
<odin_> Syncing the system clock with the buildd NTP service....  4 Nov 15:01:52 ntpdate[3408]: step time server 10.211.37.1 offset -334888.07611 sec ?  maybe run /usr/sbin/ntpdc  "peers" and "sysinfo" on the buildd NTP service system at 10.211.37.1 ?
<odin_> can I use pbuilder to build but then not cleanup, so I can --login and try commands myself ?
<odin_> try --debug
<geser> e.g. when a build failed to examine why it failed?
<odin_> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dailydeb", is this correct thing to see from a build worker ?
<geser> sorry I've no experience with the recipe builds
<tumbleweed> that sounds likea a problem with the daily build chroots, (assiming you are pasting that from a launchpad build log, not something local)
<odin_> yup but its lucid, maybe it did not come with bzr-builder by default ?
<lifeless> hats the build url
<odin_> 84143266 (sorry different machine no c'n'p)
<tumbleweed> no ubuntu release comes with bzr-builder by default
<odin_> so I add to Build-Depends
<lifeless> odin_: well, I suspect you've got something odd going on
<odin_> can I run pbuilder locally (on oneiric, but not have it delete anything on failure)
<lifeless> odin_: your build rules shouldn't be calling bzr dailydeb or anything like that
<odin_> I think it picks it up from the recipe  "# bzr-builder ...."
<lifeless> recipe builds are special, they run in an environment with bzr and bzr builder installed.
<lifeless> your build deps won't affect recipe builds at all.
<odin_> well I have one battle that some peoples VMs are too small, and initializing Java JDK errors, would be nice to configure minimum ram/virtual size hints into debian/control and/or blacklist some workers by name
<lifeless> the intel VM's all have 2G, if you can't build in that I think its your software needs the fix :)
<odin_> I have seen VMs with 512Mb RAM
<odin_> unfortunately it is not my software/package that needs fixing, the install for a build dependency needs fixing and that is beyond my control
<odin_> I'm not going to fork and maintain it just for that
<odin_> the packages I have seen fail (due to lack of Java heap, is openjdk-6-jre-headless and ca-certificates-java both run the JVM, I guess without using -Xmx256 to place a heap restriction on it), but I don't know the real cause and I don't maintain those packages
<odin_> the option -Xmx256M would restrict the max heap to 256Mb and would probably fix the problem if the pre/post/install/configure scripts were fixed
<jelmer> lamont: ping
<lamont> morning
<jelmer> hi
<jelmer> it seems like some builders now no longer have the dailydeb command (from bzr-builder) available
<lamont> and how are you today?
<lamont> jelmer: sorted.  see also bug 616878
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 616878 in Bazaar "bzr commit error because of no identity (should look at /etc/mailname)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616878
<jelmer> lamont: did you see my last comment on that bug?
<jelmer> lamont: great, so the bzr-builder issue should now be fixed? was that just recently?
<lamont> jelmer: read it now, and I suspect that the answer is "not yet" - the commit is occurring at the tail end of the late_command in debian-installer, before the reboot
<lamont> the current user is root
<lamont> if we really think it's limited to the d-i world, that'd be cool
<jelmer> lamont: I don't think there is a regression of bug 616878, but this a situation we just didn't try to cover in our fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 616878 in Bazaar "bzr commit error because of no identity (should look at /etc/mailname)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616878
<lamont> jelmer: /etc/mailname was not present on the machine at the time of the commit
<lamont>  cat /etc/mailname
<lamont> cat: /etc/mailname: No such file or directory
<lamont> yep.  definitely wasn't there at install time... it still isn't
<jelmer> ok
<lamont> and yeah, new case
<lamont> sorry for not getting that one in initially
<lamont> the ticket has a bit of my grumbling, fwiw
<odin_> how do I stop pbuilder from deleting /var/cache/pbuilder/build/** on error ?
<jelmer> lamont: Thanks I'll try to put as much info as I can in a new bug report
 * jelmer spits out a comma
<jelmer> odin_: #ubuntu-packaging is perhaps a better place for that sort of question
<shnatsel> I have more of those recipe errors
<shnatsel> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/84145718/buildlog.txt.gz
<jelmer> lamont: ^
<jelmer> lamont: I'm also still getting command not found errors
<jelmer> most recently on dubnium
<lamont> it would be good if you did a dpkg -l bzr-builder in there... maybe you already do
<jelmer> lamont: I had the same though, I filed a bug against Launchpad about doing exactly that this morning.
<lamont> ii  bzr            2.4.0-0ubuntu2 easy to use distributed version control syst
<lamont> ii  bzr-builder    0.7.1-0ubuntu1 construct a bzr branch from a recipe
<lamont> (dubnium)root@dubnium:~#
<lamont> looks current to me...
<shnatsel> jeblair: bug number?
<lamont> machine has been up for 2:30
<lamont> 150 minutes
<jelmer> lamont: does 'bzr plugins' list 'builder' as one of the entries/
<jelmer> ?
<lamont> nope
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724693/
<jelmer> lamont: those version numbers suggest it's not running one of the backports - is it using post-lucid, or did the version numbers change after the upload to the cat archive?
<lamont> hrmpf
<lamont> ii  bzr                                          2.4.0-0ubuntu2~11.IS.8.04                    easy to use distributed version control system
<lamont> ii  bzr-builder                                  0.7.1-0ubuntu1~6.IS.8.04                     construct a bzr branch from a recipe
<lamont> helps if dpkg -l doesn't make it fit
<lamont> amusing place it chose to truncate the version at though
<jelmer> ah, heh
<jelmer> oh fuck. the hardy-cat bzr-builder package has a python namespace issue because it's using python-support rather than python-central
<jelmer> so the plugin doesn't get picked up by bzr
<lamont> jelmer: wonderful. :(
<lamont> jelmer: I'll see if I can corner someone who might have a better answer than "sucks to be you".  meanwhile, wanna work on that python-central version?
<jelmer> lamont: already on it
<lamont> jelmer: the definitive answer is "use the same one as the distro does for namespace packages".  IOW, sucks to be you
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jelmer> lamont: thanks, that does indeed mean switching bzr-builder to -central
<jelmer> lamont: I wonder how this ever worked in QA though, or was that perhaps with an old version of the packages as well?
<lamont> quite possibly.  dunno
<odin_> when does the dailydeb fix go live across the workers ?
<jelmer> lamont: still there?
<lamont> sure
<jelmer> lamont: see privmsg
<jelmer> lamont: to summarize - there is a package with pycentral in the PPA, would it be possible to deploy that soon?
<jelmer> lamont: ping?
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, that's from the build farm vs. dogfood incident last week.
<wgrant> lifeless: We fixed binary builds, but not recipes.
<lifeless> wgrant: thanks
<lamont> jelmer: ack
#launchpad 2011-11-01
<christoffer> Does anyone else experience problems with the launchpad mailinglists? I'm trying to send emails to "ubuntu-se-screencasts@lists.launchpad.net" but no email shows up on launchpad nor to any team member.
<nigelb> Are you a member of the team?
<nigelb> And are you sending it from the right email address?
<christoffer> nigelb: Yes, owner of the team. Yes sending with the adress I'm registered with on launchpad
<christoffer> I successfully sent 4 emails in september and october
<christoffer> but since last sunday no emails arrive
<wgrant> Nov 01 07:16:47 2011 (14613) post to ubuntu-se-screencasts from christoffer.holmstedt
<wgrant> success
<christoffer> wgrant: perfect
<wgrant> christoffer: The archives are a bit behind.
<christoffer> I suppose the public archive caches
<christoffer> yea
<wgrant> christoffer: But emails should be going out, and the web archives will update soonish.
<christoffer> bit behind, is that more than a day so my email last sunday could very well have gone out?
<wgrant> At the moment it could be even a few days behind.
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> nigelb and wgrant thanks for your help, very much appreciated
<wgrant> smtp to ubuntu-se-screencasts for 5 recips, completed in 6.344 seconds
<wgrant> So the emails did go out.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> suppose we want a ppa where superseded binaries don't expire
<mwhudson> bigjools: hello
<bigjools> mwhudson: hey
<bigjools> we maintain a whitelist in code
<mwhudson> bigjools: ah interesting, so with sufficient pleading we might be able to get a ppa onto the list?
<bigjools> mwhudson: kneel before the losas
<mwhudson> bigjools: :-)
<bigjools> mwhudson: not in *that* way
<mwhudson> bigjools: ew, my mind hadn't gone there
<bigjools> mwhudson: maybe the same thing to get decent coffee at a UDS though
<mwhudson> bigjools: this is why we need to hold a uds in au/nz, clearly
<bigjools> +1
<bigjools> flat white FTW
<lifeless> \o/
<mwhudson> although i guess it would be less effort to ship a barista and a tonne of coffee to uds...
<jonathanj> what does a PasswordSetError mean?
<jonathanj> oh that's keyring.backend.PasswordSetError apparently
<jonathanj> trying to to bzr lp-propose (and then authorizing the device) results in bzr spewing that on Mac OS X 10.7.2
<OdyX> Aye. Why can't I upload to my PPA anymore ("General error" when checking the GPG signature) ?
<bigjools> OdyX: it will work, ignore the error
<OdyX> bigjools:   Uploading pyside_1.0.8-1+py3~exp1~n1_source.changes: 4k/5k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<bigjools> OdyX: it will work, ignore the error
<OdyX> bigjools: okay. Let's try "trust" then. :->
<OdyX> Meh, it worked indeed.
<OdyX> thanks!
<bigjools> np
<bnitz> Is there any documentation on how to document a project in launchpad?  Specifically I'm trying to provide epidocs in a rendered form rather than as raw HTML.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bnitz> How do I document projects on launchpad?
<Darxus> Did the 'bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dailydeb"' problem get fixed?  Is there an open bug?
<Darxus> Looks like it's fixed.
<danhg> abentley
<abentley> danhg: yes?
<danhg> hey, just opened a pvt
<Darxus> Yup, 'bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dailydeb"' looks fixed.
<danhg> flacoste
<meebey> hiya, I am trying to import a git branch into lp but have issues because it thinks I am using submodules but I migrated the repo to use merged subtrees instead. how is lp detecting if submodules are used?
<jelmer> meebey: are there submodules in the history perhaps?
<jelmer> meebey: it raises that exception if it finds submodule entries in one of the Git Tree objects it's importing
<meebey> in the history? I thought its just the .gitmodules file, see the repo: https://gitorious.org/~meebey/smuxi/meebeys-smuxi-subtree-mirror/commits/master and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/84220088/meebey-smuxi-subtree-mirror.log
<meebey> jelmer: hm ic, I didnt filter anything
<jelmer> meebey: yep, anywhere in the branch history
<meebey> IMHO it should just check HEAD for submodules, or is that how modules work? putting commitids somewhere in the history
<meebey> I wondered already why the .gitmodules file is not listing the linked commitids
<jelmer> meebey: the problem is that it needs to be able to reproduce Git objects byte-for-byte because git servers send deltas
<jelmer> meebey: in other words, it needs to convert submodules to *something* - it doesn't do lossy imports
<meebey> so how can I convince lp that I no longer use submodules?
<meebey> ah ic
<meebey> each object, gotcha
<meebey> or each commit to be precise
<jelmer> meebey: unfortunately the only way to do that at the moment is to not actually have any submodules in your history
<jelmer> this is by far the no 1 reason for git import failures on Launchpad
<meebey> filtering is allright with me, I made a special repo for this
<meebey> just not sure how to that yet though
<meebey> or I just do a history-less import
<meebey> HEAD
<meebey> + the merged subtrees
<meebey> that would be submodule commit free then
<jelmer> yeah, a history less import would work too, indeed
<jelmer> meebey: btw, while you're here... has the new smuxi RPC mechanism landed yet?
<meebey> ok thanks
<meebey> jelmer: new RPC meachism? the new sync code?
<meebey> making the connect 4 times faster and allows to use the frontend while it is still syncing
<jelmer> meebey: yeah, the mechanism for communication between the frontend and the smuxi server.. it caused my frontend to hang on high-latency connections
<meebey> thats in git master
<jelmer> sweet, I'll give it another go
<meebey> working on development snapshots thus the need for lp branches :)
<jelmer> heh
<meebey> we have a windows auto builder now
<meebey> each push triggers a new build
<meebey> jelmer: basic xmpp support is also now officially merged, allows to connect to jabber, gtalk and facebook and can send and receive messages
<jelmer> I'm more looking for something that is focussed on IRC
<meebey> hehe ic
<meebey> I need more than IRC because I have to use shitty web or gui interfaces for communication with regular people
<meebey> the best web interface is still half as good as a proper desktop one
<jelmer> IRC and IM are two vastly different things for me, I don't really want them in one app
<jelmer> empathy works well here for IM stuff, and I like the fact that if I disconnect I go offline (as that's what others who try to talk to me expect)..
<jelmer> still, I have the choice of ignoring IM support in smuxi I guess...
<meebey> yes you do, you can even disable the code :)
<meebey> by passing --disable-engine-xmpp to configure for example
<wgrant> Is there a console frontend?
<meebey> only an experimental one
<wgrant> I've been looking for an irssi+screen replacement for quite a few years :)
<wgrant> But console access is handy sometimes.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Might have to try it anyway.
<meebey> experimental as in, the code builds and should work but probably has bugs
<meebey> used it for a while on my android
<meebey> via IrssiConnectBot
<meebey> wgrant: I started the project 6 years for exactly that purpose, replacing my irssi+screen which I was using for some years
<meebey> +ago
#launchpad 2011-11-02
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=pxelinux.0
<CarlFK> <a href="/karmic/syslinux">syslinux</a>
<CarlFK> "error:  two or more packages specified (syslinux karmic) "
<CarlFK> hmm, maybe #u-bugs will know what to do with this
<[Dmitry]> Hello
<[Dmitry]> it's seems to a bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software/+recipebuild/107546
<[Dmitry]> Started on 2011-10-26
<[Dmitry]> Estimated finish 2011-10-26
<jelmer> I had one of those as well
<bigjools> [Dmitry]: I cancelled it - re-request one
<bigjools> we had a little snafu in the build farm the other day
<[Dmitry]> bigjools: thx.
<GatoLoko> hi, i'm having trouble setting a team contact address. In june i reported #801423 (oops on trying to change it), but now it doesn't oops any more, it shows a message telling me a confirmation message was sent but that confirmation email never arrives
<GatoLoko> is there any other way to set the contact address?
<czajkowski> sidnei: nice to meet you
<sidnei> czajkowski, erm me too *wink*
 * sidnei ponders if it was another message misdirected to sinzui
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> stupid tab completing and similar names
<czajkowski> Curtis
<sidnei> :P
<czajkowski> sidnei: I'm sure it'd be nice to meet you
<sidnei> eh
<ilmari> How can I flag a comment on a bug as spam?
<ilmari> specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/181406/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 181406 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Critical,Fix released]
<lifeless> ilmari: tell us here
<ilmari> I believe I just did :)
<lifeless> and you'll note the comment is gone ;)
<ilmari> indeed, thanks :)
<Lekensteyn> Hi, I made a mistake in uploading a broken .orig.tar.gz file to a PPA. When I tried to upload the fixed one, it was rejected. How can I make LP accept my new tarball?
<wgrant> Lekensteyn: You can't. You need to give it a new name.
<StevenK> Or a new version.
<Lekensteyn> I've just read that it could help to get the old tarball and run debuild -S with it
<wgrant> That will make the new package use the old tarball.
<wgrant> But it won't help you upload two different files with the same version.
<Lekensteyn> I also tried adding a prefix, but it was rejected by debuild, something like pkg_1.2.3dev.tar.gz. Is n.n.n the only allowed name?
<Lekensteyn> Also, what would you suggest to use? If I bump the version number, future releases will conflict with it
<wgrant> Lekensteyn: foo_1.2.3+repack1.orig.tar.gz is a commonly used style.
<wgrant> Lekensteyn: You'll also need to make a corresponding change to the version in debian/changelog, so it knows to use the new tarball.
<tumbleweed> if I pass a timezone aware date to a launchpadlib method, I see it includes the TZ in the request, and if I don't, it doesn't.
<tumbleweed> does it assume UTC for TZ-naive datetimes?
<wgrant> I believe it does, but I forget exactly.
<wgrant>                 raise ValueError("Time not in UTC.")
<wgrant> Bah
<wgrant>             if timezone not in ['Z', '+0000', '-0000']:
<wgrant>                 raise ValueError("Time not in UTC.")
<wgrant> That's at the end of the marshaller.
<tumbleweed> thanks :)
<wgrant> So it'll either fail or be UTC.
 * tumbleweed should have actually tested with non-UTC :P
<wgrant> The ISO8601 parser we use (zope.datetime.DateTimeParser) defaults to an offset of 0. So yes, timezone-naive datetimes on the wire will be treated as UTC.
<Lekensteyn> wgrant: What do I need to change in the changelog then? My versions are now like 2.4.1-1+git20111102.932b245~lucidppa2. I'm now trying it with debian/patches
<wgrant> Lekensteyn: Hm, that's an interesting version. Why is the git version after the -?
<wgrant> Is it not a git snapshot tarball?
<wgrant> Normally it'd be 2.4.1+git20111102.932b245-1~lucidppa2.
<wgrant> As it is now, it looks like the git snapshot is part of the Debian changes.
<Lekensteyn> Hmm, mistake in our version policies then. The package is a development snapshot for a testing PPA
<Lekensteyn> Would I need to change the directory in the tarball if I name it pkg_1.2.3+repack1.orig.tar.gz?
<wgrant> Lekensteyn: No, the name in the tarball doesn't matter.
<wgrant> Lekensteyn: If you are packaging regular snapshots, you probably want to name the tarball pkg_1.2.3+git12341212.blahblah.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Otherwise you'll have to keep the diff in diff.gz/debian.tar.gz
<Lekensteyn> wgrant: Many thanks for your help, I've now used a debian/patches approach (since I also manage upstream, and this is a non-official development snapshot, it should not be the end of the world). The next time, I'll try the pkg_x.y.z+repackN.orig.tar.gz method
#launchpad 2011-11-03
<tumbleweed> In [10]: lp.distributions('ubuntu').main_archive.getPublishedSources(source_name='system-config-printer', version='1.3.6+20110824-0ubuntu2', exact_match=True)[0].changesFileUrl()
<tumbleweed> Out[10]: u'https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/system-config-printer_1.3.6%2B20110824-0ubuntu2_amd64.changes'
<tumbleweed> ^ that doesn't exist
<wgrant> That's unfortunate. Let's see...
<wgrant> That's... interesting.
 * tumbleweed watches, amused
 * wgrant twitches, unamused.
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/78538017/system-config-printer_1.3.6+20110824-0ubuntu2_amd64.changes
<wgrant> _amd64.changes, but no amd64 binary.
<tumbleweed> why was the changes _amd64 and not _source?
<wgrant> Because Till hacked it manually, I expect.
<wgrant> We expect them to be _source.changes, so the file traversal doesn't work for this one.
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Could you please file a bug about badly named changes file not being traversable?
<wgrant> It's also possibly a good idea to chastise people who create them like that :)
<tumbleweed> wgrant: we'll see what we can do about that last bit :)
<broder> does launchpad take a +files link, parse it, look up the spph (or whatever), then cross reference that into the librarian?
<wgrant> broder: if it ends with _source.changes, it finds PackageUploads with a changesfile named like that, and that include a source that's published in the archive.
 * Laney spies a way to troll LP
<wgrant> Bad Laney.
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/soyuz/model/archive.py#L1406 is the relevant code.
<tumbleweed> wgrant: filed bug 885541
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 885541 in Launchpad itself "Badly named .changes files aren't traversable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885541
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Thanks.
<xavinsky> what is a milestone ? it's only a date, or it's possible to get an export from it ?
<TLE> xavinsky: there is someting about the function of milestones here: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases#Milestones
<xavinsky> thx, I will read it.
<netman87> hi
<netman87> i did just order one lauchpad board from TI to finland. any ideas how long will it take to arrive?
<nigelb_> er, this is not the launchpad you think it is :)
<nigelb_> This channel is about launchpad.net, the code hosting website
<netman87> oh
<netman87> what channel i should join then?
<nigelb> I don't know :)
<netman87> ok
<netman87> ty
<MTecknology> Could anyone update https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/head to pull from svn://svn.nginx.org/nginx/trunk  .. pretty please? :)
<jelmer> MTecknology: sure, one sec
<jelmer> MTecknology: it's already updating from there as far as I can tell
<MTecknology> jelmer: oh.. it stopped working so i assumed that it wasn't set right..
 * jelmer hits the "Try Again" button
<MTecknology> Was that comment   This branch is an import of the Subversion branch from svn://svn.nginx.org/nginx/trunk/.    already there?..
<jelmer> MTecknology: that's not a comment, it's part of the UI for code imports
<MTecknology> I didn't see that.. I feel blind and realize how tired I am. :(
<MTecknology> jelmer: looks to be working too, must have been an their server .. thanks for checking it out :D
<jelmer> MTecknology: you're welcome
<MTecknology> jelmer: and it failed..
<jelmer> hmm, let me try that locally and see what's happening
<chrysn> hi, i've got a question concerning proper use of ubuntu build services:
<jelmer> hi chrysn
<chrysn> in the openscad package, i consider enabling upstream's tests to be run at build time, but they take quite some resources (got no proper numbers, but about twice the build time).
<chrysn> is it ok to run those on the servers?
<GatoLoko> hi, i'm having trouble setting a team contact address. In june i reported #801423 (oops on trying to change it), but now it doesn't oops any more, it shows a message telling me a confirmation message was sent but that confirmation email never arrives
<GatoLoko> is there any other way to set the contact address?
<jelmer> chrysn: yes, that should be fine in general. Just be considerate with Launchpad's resources - in other words, don't use Launchpad as a way to run the testsuite.
<danhg> Hi Everyone, I've been waiting for 24hrs+ for my password reset code. So I can't log in. Can anyone help?
<jelmer> GatoLoko: I'm not sure what the best way is to check what is happening there. If it's not ending up in a spam folder somewhere, the best thing to do is probably to file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MTecknology> jelmer: see anything peculiar yet?
<jelmer> MTecknology: seems fine so far.. at 1000/3000
<GatoLoko> jeblair i've been watching the inbox and spam folders for 3 days just to be sure, the message just doesn't arrives (if it's even sent)
<chrysn> thanks, jelmer, that kind of settles it. i'll make sure it respects DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck just in case launchpad changes its mind.
<MTecknology> jelmer: big branch, huh?
<jelmer> MTecknology: 2640/3462
<jelmer> MTecknology: finished fine here
<jelmer> MTecknology: I think it would be worth a shot to remove the existing branch and have it try again from scratch
<MTecknology> jelmer: sounds good to me
<MTecknology> jelmer: This branch cannot be deleted as it has 3 branches sharing revisions.
<jelmer> MTecknology: we'll probably have to move it out of the way and then add a new import
<jelmer> MTecknology: unfortunately that will also affect the recipes. Are you the owner of those?
<MTecknology> jelmer: i am
<jelmer> MTecknology: ok
<MTecknology> jelmer: how can I unlink those branches?
<MTecknology> I remember a nifty bzr command did it, but i don't remember what that was
<jelmer> MTecknology: there's no need to unlink them, we'll just retire the old branch (rather than removing it)
<MTecknology> jelmer: and it failed again is see
<MTecknology> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/84350909/vcs-imports-nginx-trunk.log
<jelmer> MTecknology: hmm, that's odd
<MTecknology> jelmer: so it's not either branch... something with the import process?..
<MTecknology> jelmer: bug?
<MTecknology> !away > zz_joey
<ubot5> zz_joey, please see my private message
<MTecknology> zz_joey: i doubt you go to sleep that much anyway..
<jelmer> MTecknology: I'm looking into it, will keep you posted...
<MTecknology> jelmer: thanks much :D
<MTecknology> I'm gonna look through a 700MB packet capture now... :(
<joey> MTecknology: it's znc
<joey> MTecknology: it does that when I disconnect
<joey> MTecknology: I'll change it but am not sure I have ssh to the server whilest at UDS
<MTecknology> joey: :)
<joey> yeah I can't get to it. I forgot to turn on the ssh port forward before I left
<MTecknology> joey: also- hi! haven't talked to you in a while, hope you're enjoying the chatter over there :)
<joey> MTecknology: howdy! Ok, I found a way to unload the away module remotely. I'm going to try it now. Let me know if it works
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> anhyone help with a question on LP please
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+question/136860
<czajkowski> Ursinha: ^^
<czajkowski> your question
<Ursinha> mine?
 * Ursinha looks
<czajkowski> brazil sub loco no ?
<Ursinha> czajkowski: ok, so no more replies from the other teams
<Ursinha> as expected :)
<Ursinha> so we'd need some duck power interference to make that happen
<czajkowski> Ursinha: well I'm kinda wondering what you need from either the LC or LP
<czajkowski> if we need magical powers to give you admins we need someon here in LP to do voodoo over teams
<Ursinha> as soon as this session is over I'll find you a list of the four or five teams that need the change
<Ursinha> yes, probably
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<Ursinha> I was just pointed to do that so we could have the changes done
<Ursinha> czajkowski: I was requested to file a question to make it formal
<MTecknology> joey: not marked as away at all; i think if you set your away nick to be the same as your nick it'll mark you as away without the nick change
<Ursinha> the contacts with the subloco teams was made long before that, with no luck
<czajkowski> Ursinha: nods I may also explain some of the decisions we've made for Locoteams and also spoken to the brazilian loco guy who attended the sesion
<Ursinha> okay czajkowski
<czajkowski> Ursinha: thanks
<joey> hmm ok thanks MTecknology. I'll have to make a note to look at it further. I like to marked away vs a zz_* that you saw
<jelmer> MTecknology: hi, still there?
<MTecknology> jelmer: yup
<MTecknology> jelmer: I see a success
<jelmer> MTecknology: so the main thing that's left to do is change your recipes to use the new branch (~vcs-imports/nginx/trunk)
<MTecknology> jelmer: just finished that
<MTecknology> jelmer: any chance that could branch could be changed to ~nginx/nginx/head?
<MTecknology> jelmer: also- what was the issue?
<jelmer> MTecknology: sorry, back
<Guest61053> the issue was that the revision info on the lp side was incomplete for some reason, probably caused by an aborted import earlier
<george_e> Launchpad's down.
<jrgifford> launchpad.net looks like it's down
<george_e> Launchpad's down.
<jrgifford> george_e: ninja'ed. :P
<george_e> Heh... oops.
<george_e> I think I double posted.
<jrgifford> yeah, just drives the point home? :P
<george_e> They need to update this:
<george_e> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus/
<lifeless> george_e: we will
<lifeless> george_e: we just found out
<george_e> lifeless: Excellent.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP down - DC connectivity issue, in progress | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * micahg was just about to ping someone :)
<chhay> fyi -your site's down
<chhay> and now it's back up
<jrgifford> yay its back
<mwhudson> yeah
<george_e> \O/
<downpad> please fix the launchpad
<downpad> I want to read the calibre troll
<downpad> is it running on ubuntu ?
<jrgifford> downpad: working here
<jrgifford> (launchpad is)
<nigelb> back up!
<downpad> \o/
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<buzz_> where have the i386 ppa builders gone? it seems every other day they go and the queue gets to hours :/
<wgrant> buzz_: They're just coming back now.
<buzz_> ok
<wgrant> buzz_: We had some DC connectivity issues an hour ago.
<wgrant> Everything came back except the build farm.
<buzz_> thanks for the info
<wgrant> Should mostly be back now.
<wgrant> There we are, all building happily again.
<buzz_> :)
#launchpad 2011-11-04
<cryptopsy> how do i stop launchpad from emailing me everything single activity in my project's bugtrack ?
<lifeless> cryptopsy: create a bug supervisor
<cryptopsy> whaT?
<cryptopsy> i just joined to change bug statuses, i dont want all this verbose
<lifeless> also check you're not subscribed
<cryptopsy> where?
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/PROJECT/+subscriptions
<cryptopsy> page doesnt exist
<lifeless> replace PROJECT with your project name
<cryptopsy> k
<cryptopsy> will i still be part of the project if i un-subscribe
<cryptopsy> ?
<cryptopsy> no susbscriptions appearing there
<cryptopsy> so now what?
<cryptopsy> i'm supposed to create a 'bug supervisor' and that's going to stop sending me all the mails?
<lifeless> lets check a little further. Can you show me a bug that mailed you ?
<lifeless> And what is your LP username
<cryptopsy> i don't have any
<cryptopsy> i've deleted them all, but i get every single little activity, any post to any thread in the list
<lifeless> I'm confused, You said you were getting bugtracker emails ?
<cryptopsy> yea
<cryptopsy> the list of bugs
<cryptopsy> where people post
<wgrant> What's your Launchpad username?
<cryptopsy> probably cryptopsy
<StevenK> It's in the top corner
<StevenK> top *right* corner, sorry
<cryptopsy> it says cryptopsy there
<wgrant> In parentheses?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I used the wrong URL.
<wgrant> There we are.
<cryptopsy> btw it's not my project
<wgrant> midori?
<cryptopsy> yes
<cryptopsy> well i don't know
<cryptopsy> the group is 'midori devs'
<cryptopsy> but PROJECT in the url we visited earlier is 'midori'
<cryptopsy> am i supposed to unsubscribe by putting a fake email address? some systems work that way
<cryptopsy> i am active in the project still but i don't want the mass emails
<wgrant> cryptopsy: So, the problem here is that midori doesn't have its bug supervisor set, so it defaults to emailing the owner, which is the Midori Devs team. The bug supervisor is configured on <https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori/+edit-people>.
<cryptopsy> so what should i do?
<wgrant> You should ask a team admin (see <https://launchpad.net/~midori/+members>) to set the Midori Devs team as the bug supervisor on <https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori/+edit-people>. Then they can visit <<https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori/+subscriptions> to unsubscribe the team from bug email.
<cryptopsy> thanks
<shnatsel> hello everybody
<shnatsel> looks like recipes are screwed up...
<shnatsel> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/84414510/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> bzr: ERROR: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: 403 Forbidden
<wgrant> shnatsel: Thanks for letting us know. We're fixing.
<wgrant> shnatsel: Should be fixed if you retry.
<shnatsel> wgrant: thanks, trying again
<shnatsel> wgrant: yes, it built. Thanks for the swift fix!
<wgrant> shnatsel: np. Thanks for letting us know -- we just reverted a configuration change that broke things a few minutes before you reported it.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> hi, what is the process for getting your site to be 'recognized by the launchpad login service' ?
<wgrant> mwhudson: #canonical-isd is probably the best place to ask.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ah right
<czajkowski> aloha
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is there a way to link a url to a launchpad-bug? in this case  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1211290 to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset)" [High,Incomplete]
<mgariepy> hello is it possible to find the source package for a build that was made on launchpad if there is no link to the source package on the page ?
<bigjools> mgariepy: what is the URL to the build?
<broder> bah. how do i deal with http://paste.ubuntu.com/728300/ again?
<tumbleweed> broder: you have a 2a branch locally?
<nigelb> fun!
<broder> maybe...let me just try again
<tumbleweed> the remote branch is pack-0.92, so it has no rich-root
<george_e> I have a stalled build:
<george_e> https://launchpad.net/~askubuntu-tools/+archive/ppa/+build/2900183
<bigjools> george_e: you can use a new feature of the webservice API to cancel it
<george_e> How do I do that?
<bigjools> have you used the webservice before?
<george_e> Nope.
<bigjools> let me knock something up
<bigjools> there's a change coming that will let you cancel from the UI on Monday
<bigjools> george_e: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728331/
<bigjools> run that in a python interpreter
<george_e> Thanks.
<george_e> bigjools: "ValueError: Unrecognized parameter(s): 'build_status'"
<bigjools> george_e: sorry, "build_state"
<bigjools> it was untested :)
<george_e> Also, it's apparently "Currently building".
<bigjools> well, there you go
<george_e> Seems to have worked now.
<bigjools> great
<bigjools> you're the first person to use this new code
<george_e> Wonderful - it looks neat.
<bigjools> the UI will sprout a "cancel" link on Monday
<george_e> Um... how long should it take to cancel?
<bigjools> instant
<bigjools> -ish
<bigjools> might take a few seconds depending on how busy the build manager is
<mgariepy> bigjools, https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/experimental/+build/2030560
<george_e> Still cancelling...
<bigjools> mgariepy: it tells you the source in the page
<mgariepy> bigjools, yeah but there is no link to the files
<george_e> https://launchpad.net/~askubuntu-tools/+archive/ppa/+build/2900183
<george_e> Still cancelling... I think it's stuck.
<bigjools> george_e: I'm checking it out
<bigjools> mgariepy: the files expired because there's a newer build
<mgariepy> so it's not possible to get the files then. thanks.
<bigjools> indeed
<mgariepy> thanks bigjools
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> george_e: ok it's unstuck
<bigjools> you might want to re-do your build
<icedwater> Anyone I can ask about adding a new translation team to launchpad?
<Riddell> I'm trying to registered a team but I get "The name 'kubuntu-dev-owner' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators." why might this be?
<beuno> Riddell, AFAIK, *ubuntu* teams/projects are blacklisted
<beuno> and need to be created by admins
<beuno> the usual process is to creat it with a different name and ask for it to be renamed
<Riddell> hmm, that doesn't seem to be it "The name 'moo-dev-owner' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators."
<Riddell> ok flibble worked
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cryptopsy> where's the page where i forfeit my launchpad account, again?
#launchpad 2011-11-05
<cryptopsy> i saw it yesterday but now i don't remember where it is
<cryptopsy> oh i found it, bottom of the 'edit' page
<Kre10s_> hello. I uploaded a new package to my ppa using dput ppa:schneidersoft/brewery morse_0.1-1.changes... The command exited successfully, but i do not see the package in my ppa... whats up with that?
<sagaci> how long ago
<maxb> It takes (usually) 1 to 5 minutes for an upload to be processed by the cronjob which reads your uploaded files. At that point, you get an accepted/rejected email, and if accepted, the package is visible in the web UI
<scotty^> Has anyone else noticed that lately Launchpad Janitor is changing bug statuses to "Confirmed" with the message "Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users." even though no there is no direct evidence of the bug affecting multiple users?
<StevenK> scotty^: People clicked on "affects me too" on the top of the bug report?
<maxb> scotty^: that's based on multiple users clicking the 'affects me too' thing
<scotty^> Woops.  Sorry, I didn't notice that.
<scotty^> Doh!
<scotty^> Silly me.
<scotty^> Thanks.
<scotty^> I'm glad I asked before I changed the status back to New.
<scotty^> Thanks again.  Bye.
<genjix> hey
<genjix> i'm trying to change the description on my launchpad page
<genjix> it keeps saying
<genjix> Please try again
<genjix> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<glen> hey, if i want to create new branch, i just do push to it?
<glen> http://docs.drizzle.org/contributing/code.html#pushing-work
<glen> because if i do so, it says invalid project error:
<glen> 20:20:51 glen[load: 0.20]@lucid ~/bzr/chromium-browser.head.daily$ bzr push lp:~glen666/chromium-browser.head.daily
<glen> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~glen666/chromium-browser.head.daily": No such project: chromium-browser.head.daily
<glen> ah, it needs one level more, a project dir. okay
<Kre10s_> tumbleweed
<genjix> WHERE!?
#launchpad 2011-11-06
<broder> has anybody else noticed issues with gpg verification when pushing to a ppa? i keep getting a "general error"
<broder> ...apparently those errors are a soft failure. never mind, then
<Laney> many, many people
<Laney> :-(
<tumbleweed> genjix: HERE!
<nigelb> tumbleweed: Home already?
<tumbleweed> nigelb: not quite
<tumbleweed> but back in ZA
<nigelb> tumbleweed: cool! :)
<detly> is there a pasteboard you use for this channel? Pocoo's seems to be down
<detly> I'm trying to upload my source package to RabbitVCS' PPA, but I keep getting this error from dupload: http://pastebin.com/HwjgUKHs
<detly> I built using "debuild -S" and signed the package correctly (AFAIK), and launchpad has the key I'm using
<genjix> hi
<genjix> i keep getting this message:
<genjix> The key 515927FAC03CDBA5B659C62790F8E860C21EA5BC has already been imported.
<genjix> https://launchpad.net/~genjix
<maco> So stop re-importing it?
<genjix> it isn't imported. look at my page
<genjix> "No OpenPGP keys registered."
<detly> also, it doesn't seem to matter what I type in when dupload asks me for my FTP password
<maco> Detly: ignore the error. It does that for everybody
<maco> Any reason you're using dupload instead of dput? dput doesn't require a password
<detly> maco: just what I've always used, I can't remember why
<detly> I should probably set up dput
<maco> If that's the error I think it is, it's one that happens frequently but is lying. If the package is actually rejected I think you should get an email.
<genjix> so launchpad is fucked. it is impossible for it to accept my gpg key.
<detly> maco: okay, I'll await an email either way (I get one whether it's accepted or rejected)
<maco> I wonder if it's possible your key clashes with someone else's. I have no idea if lp would catch that
<genjix> well i had an old account, but i deleted the key on there
<genjix> however it doesn't seem to have actually deleted the key, just claims it has
<genjix> aha i can merge my old account. nice
<detly> it looks like dupload doesn't work at all with launchpad anymore — now that I'm uploading with dput, I'm actually getting emails, and I wasn't before
<genjix> if i upload A then B then C
<genjix> will they be built in that order?
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> once more, I have returned to inquire about the XML bug import format
<Renegade15> simple question, though: is the output of PHP's base64_encode() compatible with what the import expects for <attachment> -> <contents>?
<Renegade15> oh, and another question: how to treat html tags in comment content? leave them be, encode them, ...?
<timrc> I'm hitting https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715 :/
<lifeless> oh excellent.
<lifeless> so its failing for you now
<lifeless> ?
<timrc> lifeless, yep
<timrc> lifeless, just upload a dummy package and got the rejection
<lifeless> no losas for a few hours, but I'll try to get this debugged this time
<lifeless> ppa.lp.net ?
<lifeless> or upload.u.c ?
<lifeless> timrc: ?
<timrc> lifeless, sorry... ppa.lp.net I believe, "dput ppa:timrchavez/test4 dummy_1.2_source.changes"
<lifeless> yeah cool
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> timrc: will ou be around in 2.5 hours ?
<lifeless> timrc: I might want to get you to try a few more uploads
<lifeless> timrc: we don't know the way in which this faults yet
<timrc> lifeless, hm, not sure if I'll be around or not
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'm sure we can figure something out :)
<lifeless> I will ping you just in case - there is a chance this issue is client specific
<lifeless> e.g. tz or timestamp skew.
<timrc> lifeless, I'll try to be around.. aye
<timrc> interesting thought, considering it was daylight savings time
<broder> would it be inappropriate for me to ask somebody to rescore https://launchpad.net/~broder/+archive/ubuntu-tests/+build/2905803 because the build fails locally (but works on lp's buildds)?
<lifeless> right now we're a little short on builders ;)
<Kiall> Anyone else having issues uploading to a PPA? "550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied."
<Kiall> (Yes - It is signed correctly0
<Kiall> (Yes - It is signed correctly)
<Kiall> oh wow - what happened to all the builders? lol
<Renegade15> I believe it is a known issue: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152715
<Renegade15> but I'm only going by the few dozen lines spoken in the past few hours
<Kiall> Renegade15: sure - just read the logs there a min ago aswell :)
<Kiall> (probably should have asked before reading though ;))
<Renegade15> eh, might as well give the illusion of activity in the channel ;)
<lifeless> Kiall: we're looking at it now
<Kiall> lifeless: cool, strangely, a few mins later I got a packaged accepted email..
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> see bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<lifeless> Kiall: Renegade15: I need a test upload to verify
<lifeless> do you have the changes + dsc + diff.gz for one of your uploads that *errored* ?
<Renegade15> heh, I'm not here for that
<lifeless> ah np
<lifeless> Kiall: ^
<Renegade15> I joined seven hours ago for XML questions that never got answered :P
<Kiall> lifeless: sure
<Kiall> lifeless: should I just fire it up, or you need the details?
<lifeless> Kiall: I want a copy to reproduce the problem
<Kiall> K, I'll pop them in a .tgz on dropbox
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> or attach to the bug
<Kiall> sure
<lifeless> attaching to the bug might be better
<Kiall> sure, on their way up
<lifeless> Kiall: thanks
<Kiall> done..
<Noldorin__> where has the option on LP gone for configuring mailing lists?
<lifeless> on the team page
<Noldorin__> lifeless, and if i don't have a team, no mailing list?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> the team represents the people involved with the list
<lifeless> team admins are list admins
<lifeless> team members are list subscribers
<Noldorin__> lifeless, fair enough really. thanks for clearing it up
<lifeless> the team name gives the list address @ lists.l.n
<Noldorin__> lifeless, btw, noticed a popular proposal for wiki feature on LP. is that coming any time soon? we be a good addition to Blueprints i think
<Noldorin__> either part of or separate
<lifeless> its kindof wedged tbh
<Noldorin__> oh, how do you mean?
<lifeless> well, doing it well requires considerable though and attention to detail
<lifeless> the non core dev who was putting some effort in ran out of steam :(
<Noldorin__> yeah, doesn't surprise me
<Noldorin__> hmm
<lifeless> and we don't want to do it poorly
<EvilResistance> anyone know if a package built for precise can be run effectively on a Natty environment?
<EvilResistance> or would things explode
<EvilResistance> oops wrong channel
 * EvilResistance hates his computer
<Noldorin__> ...no indeed
<Noldorin__> lifeless, would simplify things if it were all repo-based :-)
<Noldorin__> just using Markdown syntax or such
<lifeless> EvilResistance: you need a chroot/vm/lxc or similar. pbuilder is good
<Noldorin__> lifeless, ...would that be a sensible approach for Launchpad you think?
<Kiall> Noldorin__: any wiki not using markdown should be deleted ;)
<lifeless> Noldorin__: indeed, that is one of the possible/probably implementation angles. That also gets into a lot of scaling and security aspects: have to avoid login cookie disclosure, which means auditing of the escaping code bases, and questions like which repo to use to show the wiki for a project, and what about personal wikis? and how should this interact with our existing text fields?
<Noldorin__> Kiall, yep. one of the things that still slightly annoys me about Wikipedia, though admittedly it is more complex :-)
<Kiall> wikipedia is pre-markdown becoming popular I think, so its forgivable :)
<Noldorin__> lifeless, i see... what do you mean about login cookie disclosure?
<lifeless> Noldorin__: content that shows under launchpad.net, if it can provide javascript, can get at your login credentials on launchpad and do whatever it wants.
<Noldorin__> Kiall, yeah. or even rST to be fair... eventually someone may get fed up and overhaul the syntax/convert all the pages though
<lifeless> Noldorin__: this is why the librarian is at launchpadlibrarian.net so that if someone uploads an html file to a bug, they can't compromise the credentials of the person reading the bug
<Noldorin__> ahh, makes sense
<lifeless> Noldorin__: but if you want to show a wiki inline....
<Noldorin__> lifeless, but surely we wouldn't allow anything close to javascript? Markdown syntax would do
<lifeless> Noldorin__: thats why the audit
<lifeless> Noldorin__: if someone finds a way to make markdown emit html ...
<Noldorin__> lifeless, oh sure. i don't think that's a huge problem though. the original MD implementation, or the one StackOverflow uses has been thoroughly tested in live scenarios.
<Noldorin__> it does proper escaping correctly in other words
<Noldorin__> with guarantee
<lifeless> not something I'm willing to take on faith
<Noldorin__> heh, guess i'm just less cautious
<lifeless> given that a compromise on launchpad is potentially a compromise on *millions* of users machines as root.
<Kiall> yup - for a large site like LP, you don't take anything security related on faith :)
<Noldorin__> StackOverflow is a rather bigger site than Launchpad, and it's had no problems :-)
<Noldorin__> though arguably less crucial
<Noldorin__> as you say
<lifeless> Noldorin__: its a much smaller risk
<Noldorin__> lifeless, yeah, see above concession ^
<lifeless> :)
<Noldorin__> lifeless, could always write a minimalistic MD renderer and run automated proof verification on it :-D
<Noldorin__> that would make everyone's mind at ease
<lifeless> for instance yes :) would rather audit and fix upstream.
<Noldorin__> lifeless, how do you mean, audit upstream?
<lifeless> go through the python md implementation
<Noldorin__> oh, indeed
<Noldorin__> lifeless, say, if i were ever interested in giving this a go. how would you recommend approaching it?
<lifeless> carefully ? :)
<Noldorin__> the LP source is all availble, i take it?
<Noldorin__> hah, very funny
<lifeless> oh yes
<Noldorin__> lifeless, with regarding to testing/isolation/not wanting to care about all the other stuff on LP
<lifeless> its mainly a matter of working with the lp product strategy team to agree on what we want to *achieve*, and then I can advise on implementation
<Noldorin__> or indeed familiarising myself with the LP API
<Noldorin__> code base...
<Noldorin__> lifeless, i see. i may just have to approach them about that, if i find myself looking for a project in the next 6 months then? :-)
<Noldorin__> is IRC a good point of contact?
<lifeless> sure, or the launchpad-dev list
<Noldorin__> lifeless, sounds good. i shall bring it up again... some time.
<Noldorin__> perhaps when you least expect it!
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> Kiall: thank you
<lifeless> Kiall: we've established without a doubt that the gpg stuff is fine.
<lifeless> Kiall: there is something broken, but we don't yet know what it is
<Noldorin__> brb
<Kiall> lifeless: debugging is always fun ;)
<Kiall> lifeless: i just uploaded another package, failed the first time, passed the second.. issue fixed?
<lifeless> faied in the same way ?
<Kiall> yea - GPG error first time (a few mins ago).. then I just retired and it went straight in
<lifeless> oh thats very interesting
<Kiall> cluster where only some servers are rejecting?
<lifeless> there is just one server involved for this
<Kiall> scratch that idea then ;)
<lifeless> Kiall: how long ago is a few minutes, precisely ?
<Kiall> Already closed the console.. and dont think it tells me the time anyway!
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> we restarted 45 minutes ago
<lifeless> before that I would have expected a failure
<Kiall> maybe 30 - 40mins or so ago?
<lifeless> and after it not
<lifeless> ah, so yes, that fits. Phew :)
<Kiall> guess it was 45 mins ago then ;)
<Kiall> BTW .. Is the GPG error related to 63 disabled builders? ;)
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> thats a separate issue, being looked at (different team)
<Kiall> busy day I then guess ;)
<spm> many of those should be back by now. why they're not is a matter of some concern and is being chased.
<wgrant> Argh, forgot to check them.
 * wgrant reenabled.
<wgrant> reenables
<Kiall> spm: a typical day in ops then ;)
<spm> hmm. not typical. but ... yes. :-)
<Kiall> ah ... thats better .. 6 hour wait down to an hour ;)
 * Kiall waits for "ftpmaster.internal" to fall over with all 63 builders pulling at once ;)
#launchpad 2012-10-29
<fo0bar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1072487 <-- excellent, even got it to update task status and add tags
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1072487 in Finnix "Integrate archive changelog parsing" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<wgrant> fo0bar: Ah, nicely done!
<hloeung> fo0bar: now all it needs to do is to learn how to fix bugs automagically :-)
<fo0bar> hloeung: haha
<enginespot> Hi
<enginespot> I am a newbie for launchpad apii
<enginespot> api
<enginespot> currently I have a question
<enginespot> how to get archive from a person class
<enginespot> launchpadlib
<wgrant> enginespot: You want to get a person's PPA?
<enginespot> yes yes ,
<enginespot> I want to get person's ppa
<enginespot> from launchpadlibapi
<wgrant> lp.people['someusername'].getPPAByName(name='someppaname')
<enginespot> but for the parameter (name='someppaname'
<enginespot> which value should I input?
<wgrant> The name of the PPA
<wgrant> It's often 'ppa'
<wgrant> But it's up to the user
<enginespot> for example , I want to get the person's all ppa
<wgrant> eg. I have https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/experimental, where the PPA name is 'experimental'
<wgrant> If you want all of a person's PPAs, iterate over lp.people['someusername'].ppas
<enginespot> let me try it now
<enginespot> Great , success
<enginespot> but currently , I have another question , from the person's api , there is no interface ppas
<enginespot> so how do you find it?
<enginespot> there is only ppas_collection_link
<wgrant> https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#person lists ppas_collection_link. launchpadlib automatically converts links to collections into Python iterables, stripping off _collection_link
<wgrant> Similar to the way object references are foo_link, but launchpadlib interprets them automatically into just foo
<enginespot>  although I can not find the api introduction from launchpad ,great ,you told me:)
<enginespot> thanks:)
<enginespot> Hi everyone
<enginespot> I have a question about launchpadlib
<enginespot> when I enum person of launchpad from launchpadlib
<enginespot> I can only get 50 persons
<enginespot> but I do not know how to get all of the persons
<enginespot> so does anybody know how can I get all of the persons
<enginespot> or do I make some mistake?
<voltagex> hi, can I get the following page via api/json? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ppa/+packages - I'm mainly interested in the changes file URLs
<geser> voltagex: should be possible: from the PPA object for that person/team call getPublishedSources() which gives you a collection of source_package_publishing_history (SPPH) and each SPPH has a changesFileUrl() method
<spm> what's the lp shortcut to your own page? something like lp.net/+me ??
<wgrant> launchpad.net/~
<wgrant> launchpad.net/people/+me is deprecated, but still works
<spm> ahh, people/+me, dammit. ta.
<spm>  /~ is better tho
<fo0bar> do new accounts on prod still sync to staging daily?  https://help.launchpad.net/StagingServer says so, but I created an account a little over 24 hours ago and it's not yet available on staging
<wgrant> fo0bar: Hm, those docs are a little outdated
<wgrant> fo0bar: Accounts are managed by SSO now, and I'm not sure how frequently they update their DB
<wgrant> But you can to go login.staging.ubuntu.com and create a new account there, or use your production account on qastaging.launchpad.net
<wgrant> LP qastaging uses SSO production and its DB is erased roughly 6-monthly, LP staging uses SSO staging and its DB is erased weekly
<fo0bar> wgrant: hmm, qastaging isn't seeing the account either (~finnix-lp-bot)
<wgrant> fo0bar: You'll need to log in
<fo0bar> but I can go create a test account on staging SSO
<fo0bar> wgrant: ahh
<wgrant> The account will be autocreated during the OpenID auth
<wgrant> s/account/LP side of the account/
<fo0bar> wgrant: there we go, thanks
 * fo0bar will possibly be fleshing out that launchpadlib code he was working on yesterday, as a generic reprepro->launchpad interface may be useful to others
<wgrant> :)
#launchpad 2012-10-30
<enginespot> Hi
<enginespot> I need to get all people from launchpadlib
<enginespot> but when I do some test , I only get 50 persons
<enginespot> does anybody can help me
<wgrant> enginespot: Launchpad has millions of users, so it's not really sensible to get all of them.
<wgrant> What are you trying to do?
<enginespot> I want to get all of the person , and make some Statistics
<enginespot> such as get the person's ppa
<wgrant> There's not really a feasible way to do that. Why do you want this data?
<enginespot> for example , I want to custom a app , statistics the people's ppa
<enginespot> and make a table
<enginespot> when I use the interface launchpad.people, I only get 50 person
<enginespot> currently I want to get a people list , and then get the person's ppa , and statics the ppa's download times or other thing
<enginespot> when I save the data ,I find that there are only 50 person saved.
<enginespot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/596876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 596876 in launchpadlib "launchpad.people only returns 50 people" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> There's 40000 PPAs, millions of people, and hundreds of millions of download records
<wgrant> The API is not designed to enable you to pull down all this data for everyone, because there's so much of it
<enginespot> but how can I custom it
<spm> I suspect you're misunderstanding the answer, you can't. the end.
<enginespot> hmm.. at the begining , I want to get all ppas of launchpad , but I did not find a way , only find the way : first get all people , and then get the people's ppa
<wgrant> Well, what are you actually trying to do?
<wgrant> Getting a list of all the PPAs is not useful in itself
<wgrant> You presumably have some end goal
<enginespot> it is useful , I can do some statistics, and make a list , for example , when user do some search for "java" ppa , maybe he will get a a list for ppa ,
<enginespot> for me , I custom a app , he can know the download times of ppa
<enginespot> and he can decide which ppa should he use
<wgrant> That's not the sort of application we can support today.
<enginespot> I know , I know , I custom it
<wgrant> The data that you'd need to pull, and the security implications for users, are both rather large.
<wgrant> I know you want to write a custom application, but our API in its current form does not readily support that sort of usecase.
<wgrant> It wasn't designed for it.
<enginespot> why there is security implication?
<enginespot> I did not add data to launchpad
<enginespot> but only get
<wgrant> Sure, but you're encouraging a popularity contest method of choosing PPAs, rather than a trust-based method, which has interesting and unclear implications.
<wgrant> So it's not obvious that we'd want to allow that kind of application anyway.
<enginespot> Hi everyone
<enginespot> how to get ppa from a project
<fo0bar> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~fo0bar/finnix/reprepro-launchpad-announce <-- if you were actually interested in my project from yesterday, here's some presentable code :)
<Simex> Hello there. Launchpad needs to run update-alternatives --config java before it can build my .deb package. Is there a way to configure that?
<Simex> Hello there. Launchpad needs to run update-alternatives --config java before it can build my .deb package. Is there a way to configure that?
<geser> Simex: probably not, why do you need to run that?
<Simex> Because the application I compile is made in Java
<Simex> And for some reason when it is done installing openjdk-7-jdk (using the build dependencies) it doesn't set it as default so the compiling fails
<Simex> geser, ^
<Simex> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/121609424/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.2stream_0.0.2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> Simex: can you also link the package from your PPA?
<geser> I suspect something in the package as it still looks for java-6
<Simex> https://launchpad.net/~mms-projects/+archive/2stream
<Simex> Is the PPA
<Simex> geser, or do you need something else?
<geser> Simex: I'm not familiar with packaging java programs, but a look http://wiki.debian.org/Java/Packaging suggests that you might need to specify JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java in your debian/rules that it uses the right JDK
<Simex> Ah okay
<Simex> Thanks geser :)
<Simex> I hope that helps
<geser> me too :)
<dobey> hrmm, is there no way to make a copy of a branch, through launchpad api? one has to use bzrlib magic to do so?
<Simex> geser, it doesn't work... I keep getting the same error but I do like the javahelper tool
<Simex> I keep getting https://gist.github.com/2caa1b9788b485202987 even though I set JAVA_HOME to =/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre
<Simex> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre *
<Ebe123> I'm "betienne" on launchpad. So how to get Cyberduck to work for launchpad? I've created the SSH key.
<Ebe123> No need
<rtrappman> I need help with a fake account deletion.
<Simex> I keep getting https://gist.github.com/2caa1b9788b485202987 even though I set JAVA_HOME to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre
<maxb> Simex: Putting /jre on the end is wrong
<Simex> Without it should fix it?
<maxb> I believe so
<Simex> Lets hope :)
<Simex> Normally I would fix it by setting OpenJDK 7 as the default JDK using update-alternatives --config java
<Simex> But I don't think I can execute that on Launchpad or can I maxb ?
<Simex> maxb, ^ ?
<Simex> It looks like Ant doesn't see the variable :(
#launchpad 2012-10-31
<dm8tbr> hi, uds schedule desk just directed me here.
<dm8tbr> would someone please be so kind to have a look at bug 1072818 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1072818 in Summit "Can't log on to UDS page (and neither to linaro schedule) - The username (thomas-ruecker) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072818
<bigjools> dm8tbr: that looks like an SSO bug, can you try #canonical-support
<bigjools> ah wrong chan
<bigjools> who can remember it ...
<czajkowski> bigjools: #canonical-isd
<bigjools> that's the badger
<lifeless> mmm badget
<lifeless> mushroom!
<dm8tbr> k
<FloSoft> hi, how can I copy a existing package to "maverick" - I cant select that anymore :/
<tsimpson> FloSoft: Maverick has reached end of life and is no longer supported
<FloSoft> tsimpson: hmm
<tsimpson> FloSoft: this is the announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000158.html
<LordOfTime> FloSoft, you can't have Maverick in PPAs anymore.  when it went EOL, PPAs no longer built for maverick
<LordOfTime> any already-published Maverick packages i think will stay, but you can't copy new stuff to Maverick nor can they build for Maverick
<FloSoft> LordOfTime: hmm okay, thats what I wanted to know if I can still copy something to maverick
<FloSoft> how safe is it to upgrade the distribution?
<LordOfTime> tsimpson, got a link to the "EOL Upgrades" process?
<LordOfTime> he'd have to go from Maverick to at least Oneiric
<tsimpson> !eol
<ubot5> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tsimpson> the last link ^
<FloSoft> how safe is it to upgrade via ssh? ;)
<tsimpson> it should be ok, though you may want to start an sshd instance manually on another port so it doesn't get killed during the upgrade
<tsimpson> #ubuntu would be more helpful for those kinds of questions though
<FloSoft> tsimpson: okay thx
<FloSoft> tsimpson: I think I'll wait until tomorrow where I am directly at the server's location
<tsimpson> the last time I remember upgrading over ssh I remember it working quite well
<FloSoft> Is there a way to automate the "Copy Packages" - thing? i.e build package for karmic and copy them automatically to oneiric etc?
<maxb> FloSoft: Yes, there are http apis you can call from a script
<maxb> Although I have to point out.... karmic is incredibly obsolete now
<FloSoft> maxb: yes karmic was only an example - have you an url for that api?
<buzz_> I appreciate the ppa service but - "Reduced PPA builder capacity" - this seems to be the norm rather than an exception in the last year
<buzz_> certainly everytime I go to update my PPAs it's the case :/
<dobey> there's something wrong with the builders page, but i don't see any especially reduced capacity there
<buzz_> well it says in the channel topic here
<dobey> a few builders disabled, but mostly it's going fine
<buzz_> 4 hour wait currently for an i386 build. and yesterday was the same
<dobey> well builders aren't infinite
<buzz_> i suppose its good it's not 15 hours as it has been previously
<czajkowski> actaully the topic is out of date
<czajkowski> and our builder is ok
<dobey> right; i don't even pay attention to the topic
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> but https://launchpad.net/builders does seem to have a bit of an issue
<dobey> the status summary on the upper right says "empty" for some archs, when there are clearly several builds happening, and surely more queued
<buzz_> there used to be more i386 builds im sure than the current 15
<buzz_> builders
<buzz_> anyway, if 4-5 hours wait is usual, ill jsut have to be patient and not gripe. not much I can do :) cheers
<dobey> it would be nice if the builders had cpu time quotas for the builds, so things that take way too long get auto-killed
<micahg> dobey: there is a timeout
<dobey> micahg: only if things hang though, not if they're actively building, iirc
<micahg> dobey: right, but if they're building, what's the problem?
<dobey> micahg: there are some builds that take > 24 hours
<micahg> dobey: and, why shouldn't they be allowed to build (maybe having those as daily recipies would be problematic, but occassional builds...)
<dobey> micahg: right, it's the fact that they're daily builds that's problematic i think
<dobey> and to prevent DoS
<buzz_> i have solved the 4 hour wait issue anyway, by deciding to go to the pub :)
<RobinJ> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robinj/raspberrydroid/trunk/
<RobinJ> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<RobinJ> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<RobinJ> :/
<RobinJ> Why does it reject my connection?
<beuno> RobinJ, authentication issue
<beuno> most likely
<beuno> try: sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno> may be a bit clearer on what the issue i
<beuno> *is
<beuno> have you set your launchpad username in bzr?
<dobey> or general network issues
<zequence> Had a problem merging accounts. I guess it's being looked at without my involvement, but if I did want to ask someone about it, where would be the best place?
<dobey> zequence: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad probably
<zequence> dobey, Thanks. They do have merge requests there. Will try that
<exarkun> is launchpad hosed for everyone or just me
<dobey> working ok here
<exarkun> just oopsed three times and then produced some other error page that looks even worse than an oops
<lifeless> exarkun: url ?
<wgrant> exarkun: OOPS IDs?
<wgrant> And URL, yes
<exarkun> submitting the form on https://bugs.launchpad.net/quotient/+bug/1073368/+addbranch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1073368 in Quotient "pop3 grabber leaves old emails on server" [Undecided,New]
<exarkun> just did it again, it both succeeded and oopsed simultaneously
<exarkun> OOPS-3bf36767fbf7225bb8aba92fd5816968
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3bf36767fbf7225bb8aba92fd5816968
<exarkun> well, it /said/ it succeeded, I don't think it actually did
<wgrant> Oh, +addbranch, I bet the branch scanner is holding a lock on the branch row
<exarkun> so, try again tomorrow?
<wgrant> Actually, no, looking at the OOPS it's a search timeout. If you specify the full path to the branch, and not just the name, it'll work
<wgrant> Not sure why the search is timing out today, though
<czajkowski> lifeless: morning
<exarkun> Okay, thanks.
<lifeless> czajkowski: hi! how is UDS ?
<czajkowski> it's ok, horrible food. very busy but good. working on my ation items and catching up on LP work
<czajkowski> lifeless: but it's been nice to meet the folks from the rest of the team and put the faces to the names
<lifeless> czajkowski: yeah, thats good isn't it ;)
<czajkowski> yeah puts a whole new level on context
<czajkowski> so I can gague comments and humour
<czajkowski> so that's been nice for me
<czajkowski> lifeless: hope all is well with your new role
<lifeless> it is indeed!
<czajkowski> yay
<lifeless> of course, I'm now finding a whole new raft of bugs to tackle :)
<czajkowski> on launchpad :)
<lifeless> not so much :)
<lifeless> though I did just file a grub2 bug
<lifeless> with reproduction script
<czajkowski> lol
<slank> launchpad ping, are users able to change their own usernames?
<slank> never mind that, I've figured it out
#launchpad 2012-11-01
<odin_> hello, how do I make a recipie again... I'm sure there was a dialog in the web UI for it
<wgrant> odin_: You'll find a link on the branch page
<wgrant> "Create packaging recipe"
<odin_> ah yes thanks found it, I really should get a launchpad expert to look over out project to explain how to clean it up better
<odin_> how do we get old PPAs properly deleted?
<odin_> 2 are greyed out, and 2 others can be removed, to keep just the 1
<wgrant> It's not currently possible to entirely get rid of a PPA. The history of a deleted PPA remains visible to the owner.
<odin_> in bzr is it possible to point a branch at the current commit without commiting anything, "bzr push --create-prefix" action seems to make a new commit number
<odin_> I use pristine upstream in / and then overlay launchpad project into /debian
<wgrant> bzr push doesn't commit
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:/tmp/a$ bzr push /tmp/b
<wgrant> Created new branch.
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:/tmp/a$ bzr revno
<wgrant> 1
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:/tmp/a$ bzr revno ../b
<wgrant> 1
<odin_> I have a script that edits the debian overlay files, and does a push per Ubuntu release to its own branch (containing just /debian/**)
<odin_> the I can respin my project on all ubuntu releases
<wgrant> push pushes the latest commit. You can't push uncommitted changes
<odin_> ok maybe no is not the best time for me to look properly..  have pushed a packaging fix (filename changed), and added raring target, no I just wait one test builds on raring/quantal
<odin_> before manually starting older versions building
<odin_> actuall I look at commit log and it is only doing new commit id for when files changes, so to cover 8 Ubuntu releases there are 4 commits (as many recent ubuntu all share common control files)
<odin_> ok thanks for help I updated things and I look back tomorrow to check it
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is there a way to get download statistics for PPA?
<jpds> hrw: Yes.
<hrw> jpds: how?
<hrw> I would like to see were some of my packages used by someone before I will drop any kind of support for those
<jpds> hrw: Comment #66: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/139855
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 139855 in Launchpad itself "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Fix released]
<hrw> thanks
<hrw> works great
<hrw> have a nice day
<aboudreault> hey
<aboudreault> I have packageX in my PPA. This packageX has a dependency packageY, which is not in my PPA, but only in official ubuntu repo.
<aboudreault> I'm upgrading a package in my PPA: packageZ. This packageZ is a dependency of packageY, which is not in my PPA.
<aboudreault> how should we handle this?
<aboudreault> I mean... users of my ppa  will try to install packageX, this will install packageY (ubuntu repo) then packageZ (PPA), since it is higher in version
<aboudreault> but the packageY will be broken. isn't it?
<aboudreault> looks like  math school problem :)
<maxb> aboudreault: Why will packageY be broken?
<maxb> Are you saying packageY will break if the version of packageZ is too new
<maxb> ?
<aboudreault> maxb, it has be built with packageZ version 4.7, and my PPA has the same package version 4.8
<aboudreault> well.. because of the ABI
<maxb> I guess you will need to supply an updated packageY too then
<aboudreault> ok, that's what I thought.. but wasn't sure.
#launchpad 2012-11-02
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a karma graph for launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14702   ok its an idea, not implemented
<mpt> Does anyone know why "it has not been assigned to anyone" is in the list of requirements for an Incomplete bug to expire?
<mpt> There are a couple of bugs that are assigned to me because I would design a solution for them if they were completely described, but they aren't, so they're Incomplete...
<mpt> At least, a couple I came across just today
<tsimpson> I think the concept of assigning a bug to someone implies it's being worked on by someone, so it's not marked for expiration
<jonrafkind> my ppa recently ran out of space, im not sure whats taking up the majority of the space. maybe old packages?
<blueyed> I am getting a timeout when trying to access my profile: OOPS-2d7bfeb3dfbc3eb26f15009efa2ba14f
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2d7bfeb3dfbc3eb26f15009efa2ba14f
<blueyed> very reproducible:  OOPS-3451fadc22d258e5beb3ed996fb55706
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3451fadc22d258e5beb3ed996fb55706
<lifeless> blueyed: file a bug please
<blueyed> well, I do not have more information than this.
<lifeless> thats fine
<lifeless> file a bug
<lifeless> include the oops.
<lifeless> done.
<apw> blueyed, lifeless, it is _all_ profiles as far as i can see
<apw> blueyed, did you file one ?
<lifeless> apw: I just tried two and they worked
<lifeless> apw: a team one and a personal one
<lifeless> apw: mine was fine too
<apw> lifeless, yep and since that time the issue seems resolved, it has been like that about 24 hours, but ... hey ... thanks
<lifeless> apw: blueeyed reported it 3 hours ago
<lifeless> apw: so, not that long :)
<apw> lifeless, heh no i noticed it yesterday about 4pm UTC, and sampling various times in between confirmed it was still there, testing now shows it is back, so i suspect it is time sensitive: (Error ID: OOPS-f5ad7b44a94f54a37489992c46165ff7)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-f5ad7b44a94f54a37489992c46165ff7
<apw> lifeless, and its done it 3x in a row, so i am guessing that page is marginal
<apw> lifeless, looks to be timing out on UDS blueprints... perhaps that is not so supprising
<blueyed> lifeless, apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1074518
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1074518 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on my profile page" [Undecided,New]
<blueyed> Might get merged into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1074239
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1074239 in Launchpad itself "Timeout error when trying to view any user profile page." [Critical,In progress]
#launchpad 2012-11-03
<lifeless> blueyed: thanks
<allquixotic> Markdown on the description page of a launchpad homepage...? Would love it.
<TheLordOfTime> OOPS-65355611a58adca2754e80b0425ea4a7  Timeout while trying to access my own profile :/
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-65355611a58adca2754e80b0425ea4a7
<TheLordOfTime> and its repeatable
<lifeless> TheLordOfTime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1074239
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1074239 in Launchpad itself "Timeout error when trying to view any user profile page." [Critical,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> lifeless, what's the ETA on a fix?
<lifeless> TheLordOfTime: I don't know, I don't work on Launchpad these days.
<TheLordOfTime> because the fix needs to be out sooner rather than later, I have to deploy a PPA for my php5 forks.
<lifeless> but the bug says that a fix is committed pending deployment
<lifeless> so I would say Monday
<MTecknology> Any ideas why this is failing to import?  https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/debian
<TheLordOfTime> bzrlib.errors.UnsupportedProtocol: Unsupported protocol for url "git://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/nginx.git"
<TheLordOfTime> log files are useful ;)
<MTecknology> also... is it possible to get only the debian/ directory from within https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/debian ?
<MTecknology> TheLordOfTime: I read them..
<TheLordOfTime> MTecknology, unsupported protocol probably means that the git:// protocol isnt accepted.
<MTecknology> TheLordOfTime: more importantly... I was hoping to get someone to help me fix it.
<wgrant> MTecknology: You'll need to create a new import
<wgrant> someone tried to change the existing import from svn to git, but that's not possible
<wgrant> I've reverted it to the old svn URL
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/nginx/+new-import
<MTecknology> wgrant: oooh..
<MTecknology> wgrant: is it possible to import just the debian/ directory of that git branch?
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, how can i create a new PPA if I can't access my own profile to reach the new ppa link?  (LP Bug 1074239)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1074239 in Launchpad itself "Timeout error when trying to view any user profile page." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074239
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: https://launchpad.net/~/+activate-ppa
<wgrant> MTecknology: No, with git/bzr/hg etc. it's not possible to grab just part of a repository
<wgrant> MTecknology: If you're using this in a recipe, you can use the nest-part command to use just a subtree
<Simex> Hello
<Simex> Is is possible to set a global environment variable? That every application will see?
<Simex> So that every application executed by the builder will see it
<MTecknology> wgrant: good point- thanks :)
<sithlord48> hello all i keep getting a package can't be checked signature warning when i upload. i have submited a PGP key to launchpad . do i need to do anything else?
<sithlord48> i keep getting warnings about my signature being unvarifiable. i have submited a PGP key and the private is on my system (and using correct passphrase to sign it). have i mised a step in setting up ?
<maxb> sithlord48: Please pastebin the exact error message and the context in which it appears
<cjohnston> is anyone else getting a bunch of timeouts on LP right now?
<sithlord48> maxb: it happens when i upload a package to build... and the error is  http://pastebin.com/0yFfzRfU
<sithlord48> maxb:  also when the ppa is building. (as in above error) .
<sithlord48> cjohnston: i can load the web sections just fine atm.
<cjohnston> sithlord48: I'm trying to visit user profiles and getting timeouts :-(
<cjohnston> trying to sort some blueprints and this isnt helping
<sithlord48> https://launchpad.net/~sithlord48 , just loaded it working fine here.
<cjohnston> Timeout error <- on yours :-(
<cjohnston> lp doesnt like me
<sithlord48> no it does not like you today .
<maxb> cjohnston: I saw mention of a timeout-on-profile-page bug on IRC earlier
<maxb> sithlord48: That's just a warning, and is probably harmless
<sithlord48> just want to be sure my packages are signed correctly, just incase.
<maxb> They're fine
<sithlord48> ok then
<sithlord48> is there a way to see download stats for ppa?
#launchpad 2012-11-04
<A_Person> I need help.
<A_Person> How do I install packages from a PPA?
<tsimpson> A_Person: it tells you on the PPA page, under "Adding this PPA to your system"
<A_Person> so i just have to access it from the dash home?
<tsimpson> you go into your package manager and add the source, the one starting with "ppa:"
<tsimpson> or use the command-line tool "apt-add-repository"
<A_Person> ok, thanks
 * andol keeps getting timeout errors when trying to access https://launchpad.net/~username. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~username and https://answers.launchpad.net/~username on the other hand seem to respond nicely.
<KNRO_> hello, I have code imported from Sourceforge subversion, however, the URL for the repo changed, is there anyway I can update the URL for the import?
<devfil> hi guys, looks like I can't open any ~ profile (timeout error) since days
<devfil> (for example: https://launchpad.net/~d.filoni)
<KNRO_> devfil: I just opened that page fine
<devfil> looks like I can't
<devfil> this applies to all profiles, I thought it was a temporany error
 * andol seem to be experiencing the same problem as devfil 
<KNRO_> looks like internet/DNS issue from your ISP
<devfil> I get 503
<andol> ...and at least in my case the "Timeout error" is a page served by launchpad
<devfil> service unavailable (chromium network inspector)
<devfil> I can open bugs, code, etc...
<devfil> andol: I get that page too
<andol> devfil: Yepp, {bugs,code,etc}.lauchpad.net/~username works fine for me as well.
<andol> KNRO_, devfil: Where/are you logged into Launchpad? Because for me that Timeout error only seem to occur while I am logged in. Having logged out it works fine to access the user profiles.
<andol> I guess the timeout is triggered while trying to lookup some information only availible for logged in users.
 * devfil checks incognito mode
<devfil> andol: you're right
<yofel> Hi, can it be that the janitor is down at the moment?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ppa/+packages uses     7.3 GiB (100.00%) of 2.0 GiB which is really not normal
<jonrafkind> I have the same issue
#launchpad 2013-10-28
<glen> should i migrate to github instead?
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a way to flag a comment by someone in a bug report as spam, or is there someone I should notify if I think there is a spam comment?
<littlegirl> In case anyone checks these logs after I log off, my question above is in reference to this Launchpad question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/238236
<demonimin> oh my, linkedin has slurped another mail account and spammed all the contacts
<littlegirl> Yeah, it's pretty grim.
<nuclearbob> I've got an api question, and thomi suggested I ask wgrant or lifeless
<Schrodinger`Cat> re
<lifeless> nuclearbob: so ask :)
<nuclearbob> lifeless: if I have a task object in the python interface, is there any way of getting information on the owner or assignee without pulling down the full object?  I'm looping over a task list, and grabbing the people associated with each task slows down my script by a factor of about 20, so I'd like to try to aggregate all the users I want data for and then grab it at the end so I can get each user once
<nuclearbob> for bugs, I can find the bug number from the task object's web_link, for instance, so I don't have to pull down every bug object associated with a task
<lifeless> nuclearbob: from memory there is a _link attribute for all relations
<lifeless> nuclearbob: so owner_link
<dobey> nuclearbob: you can use searchTasks() on the persons or projects you're interested in only, and use the arguments to that, to filter out other things
<lifeless> nuclearbob: and use the same pattern as for bug numbers
<nuclearbob> lifeless: that's exactly what I needed, but it wasn't in dir(), so I didn't see it.  Thanks!
<lifeless> nuclearbob: np
<nuclearbob> dobey: thanks.  I've already got the task list, I was just having trouble getting from tasks to the associated people
<dobey> what is a bug "owner" anyway?
<dobey> "The owner's IPerson." doesn't say anything about what it means
<dobey> and the documentation fo owner_link on the bug_task is "The owner"
<dobey> not at all helpful :)
<nuclearbob> dobey: I think it's just the person who filed the bug normally.  I'm not sure if that sometimes changes
<lifeless> it's a wart
<lifeless> LP has a few :)
<dobey> i suppose on a bug it is the reporter of the original report, and on a bug_task it is whoever did the "also affects" that created that task
<lifeless> there was a big 'lets separate out creator - capture this forever - and owner - current policy holder'
<dobey> but that didn't seem to be the information that nuclearbob was looking for in the question asked
<lifeless> effort, but it only got partway through the codebase
<lifeless> this is a place where the split would have been just to rename owner->creator
<nuclearbob> dobey: I wanted a unique identifier for the owner attribute without accessing the object for the owner attribute, which is what owner_link does for me
<drstikko> can anyone tell me if it is needed to start a project to host code on launchpad or can one just upload code to his/her account?
<dobey> drstikko: you can push code under ~user/+junk/yourbranch if you want
<dobey> hmm, if i rename a team on lp, will all of the owned branches, and any merge proposals with those branches as targets, get updated properly?
<drstikko> dobey: it worked thnx
<KaZeR_> hi there. i'm looking for some help about handling translations for a project via launchpad. is this the right channel?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> just ask, someone should be able to help
<KaZeR_> great. i want to automate the synchronization between our translation template and what we have in launchpad, but my template always go as 'needs review', so it kinda break the automation
<KaZeR_> i'm using "translations-lp-upload -p navit -e trunk -t navit po/navit.pot "
<KaZeR_> what am i doing wrong?
<KaZeR_> also, when uploading .po files, they also go "needs review" and i have to update the template manually from the form (from "nothing selected" to "navit")
<KaZeR_> just right now : translations-lp-upload -p navit -e trunk -t navit po/fr.po -> https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/8006220
<wgrant> dobey: Yes, renames rename everything.
#launchpad 2013-10-29
<dobey> wgrant: great, thanks
<dobey> wgrant: oh, except i can't rename a team that has a mailing list or PPA. :-/
<wgrant> dobey: not without removing those first, no. but if it permits a rename it will rename everything.
<Terry__> hi there, I host a website on Launchpad at https://launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embedded. When view its page source, I saw something like google-analytics/ga.js". Does this mean my website is enabled for google analytics?
<wgrant> Terry__: Launchpad.net as a whole uses Google Analytics. It's not accessible on a per-project basis.
<Terry__> Thanks for help. Is it possible to extract or recognize results for my site from the whole result of Launchpad?
<wgrant> We don't have a way to provide that information to project owners today.
<Terry__> OK. I got it.
<Rituooos> Hey could somebody help me out??
<Rituooos> I am having issues while trying to pull the original file using bazar
<wgrant> Rituooos: What exactly isn't working?
<Rituooos> the build
<Rituooos>  bzr builddeb
<Rituooos> i'll send you the pastebin id.
<wgrant> That would be helpful.
<Rituooos> http://pastebin.com/QnX6HCNv
<wgrant> Rituooos: That worked fine, except it wasn't able to use gpg to sign the build result, because it can't find a key to use.
<wgrant> Rituooos: Is that your name and email address?
<Rituooos> no it isnt
<Rituooos> but i did login with lp login rituspaks
<Rituooos> ritusparks
<Rituooos> but its the same result evry time
<wgrant> You probably don't care about the signature for a local build, anyway. So try 'bzr builddeb -- -us -uc' to tell it not to try to sign anything.
<Rituooos> okay! Let me try
<Rituooos> I got a clean build! Thank you
<wgrant> Excellent.
<cgregan> hello Launchpad team....who is the best one to talk to about enabling privacy on a project?
<dobey> cgregan: you need someone on the webops team, i think.
<cgregan> dobey: I think it is just a matter of a commercial licence
<dobey> cgregan: i don't know if i have enough permissions to tweak those bits. anyone on webops should though.
<cgregan> ah..ok dobey
<cgregan> thanks
<dobey> and most of the people dealing with lp bugs and such are in .au/.nz area anyway, so it'd be a few more hours before they show up
<cgregan> noted..thanks
<KaZeR> hi there. i want to automate the synchronization between our translation template and what we have in launchpad, but my template always go as 'needs review', so it kinda break the automation
<KaZeR> i'm using "translations-lp-upload -p navit -e trunk -t navit po/navit.pot "
<KaZeR> what am i doing wrong?
<KaZeR> also, when uploading .po files, they also go "needs review" and i have to update the template manually from the form (from "nothing selected" to "navit")
<lifeless> dobey: sorry I wasn't more help in #bzr, bad timing :)
<dobey> lifeless: it's ok. i figured it out, and i think it works
<dobey> lifeless: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/tarmac/bzr-export/+merge/193130 <- does the use of export() make sense there?
<lifeless> dobey: do you want just the source code and no bzr metadata? If so, yes
<dobey> lifeless: yes, to prevent someone submitting a branch that uses bzrlib (or bzr cli) in the tests to commit their changes anyway, or do nasty things
<dobey> and it also helps make people write cleaner code by not writing code that depends on the vcs for the tests to pass
<lifeless> dobey: fair enough. I'll note that a fair number of projects use their VCS to generate changelogs etc
<lifeless> dobey: which this would prevent
<lifeless> dobey: I would be inclined to let individual projects make this choice, rather than forcing it in the framework
<dobey> lifeless: right. but that's also not something that should be happening during testing of the project itself though, but rather during release or something
<lifeless> dobey: more comprehensive CI systems often don't draw a hard line between those things
<lifeless> dobey: it's a pipeline, with artifacts gathered as you go
<lifeless> dobey: anyhow, just my 2c :)
<dobey> lifeless: yes, finding a good balance isn't easy. i'm trying to make it more secure for people to run tarmac to handle branch merges in their projects, right now. if there are things that need to be more lenient as features get added, i'll revisit that when the time comes
<dobey> but making an apparmor profile for a thing that runs arbitrary code anywhere on the system, is very hard to do, so trying to confine it a bit to improve security and usability, and will relax stuff as needed in the future
<lifeless> dobey: interesting
<lifeless> dobey: so, what about just spinning up an openstack vm
<lifeless> dobey: then do the merge locally, and then rsync the merged tree up into the vm
<dobey> lifeless: that's possible, but would be better to just run tarmac in throwaway VMs that you manage with juju/puppet/etc at that point, too, if you have the resources to do that
<dobey> lifeless: so trying to make it easier for people who don't have those resources, or don't want to spend time setting up a VM/lxc/chroot to do it all in
<dobey> but will also make it easy to do that when it can be done, as well
<lifeless> dobey: well, no, because a throwaway vm with permissions to push to your trunk is no longer secure
<dobey> lifeless: it's exactly as secure as anything else with permissions to push to your trunk
<lifeless> dobey: that I suggested above didn't have permissions to push to your trunk
<lifeless> dobey: because the merge logic was decoupled from the test execution logic
<dobey> lifeless: well if you rsync the whole tree with the bzr metadata, then it does. the merge happens before the tests are run, and the merged-into tree is the target remote branch (a lightweight checkout) with permissions to commit
<lifeless> dobey: surely the ssh key isn't stored within that tree?
<lifeless> dobey: and I wasn't proposing that you rsync it *back*
<dobey> no, it's not
<lifeless> then I'm not sure how one would commit on that basis
<dobey> but still, it requires the infrastrcture to do it
<lifeless> sure
#launchpad 2013-10-30
<Ritus> Hey! Could somebody help me out?
<Ritus> I am trying to commit a fix but the debcommit isn't working!
<Ritus> http://pastebin.com/6HhtMgh8 I have sent a pastebin link for further clarification
<Ritus> Hey! Could somebody help me out!      I am trying to commit a fix but the debcommit isn't working!    http://pastebin.com/6HhtMgh8 I have sent a pastebin link for further clarification!
<Ritus> Hey! Could somebody help me out? [18:21] <Ritus> I am trying to commit a fix but the debcommit isn't working! [18:23] <Ritus> http://pastebin.com/6HhtMgh8 I have sent a pastebin link for further clarification
<cjwatson> Ritus: You're not using debcommit; you're using bzr commit directly.
<cjwatson> Ritus: When you do that, you need to quote the commit message.  bzr commit -m "The man page of sfill had a 'typo,' the pural of thief had been spelt as thiefs instead of thieves" debian/changelog
<Ritus> Oh okay! Thank you!
<cjwatson> I expect you could just use debcommit instead though.
<cjwatson> (Incidentally, "plural")
<Ritus> BUt the simple debcommit isnt working at all
<cjwatson> By the way, in future please don't ask your question three times in a 20-minute interval.
<Ritus> Oh! I am sorry about that!
<rbasak> I have a mystery "Failed to build" from a build recipe, but there's no buildlog. Any tips on figuring this out, please? It's https://code.launchpad.net/~uvtool-dev/+archive/trunk/+recipebuild/570677
<dobey> rbasak: only suggestion i have is try to build the recipe again
<cjwatson> rbasak: I think the builder died
<cjwatson> I'd suggest retrying, indeed
<rbasak> dobey, cjwatson: thanks, I'll retry
<Mapley> Trying to branch lp:egtk...
<Mapley> what's up with LP? Or rather, down?
<Mapley> Eh, nvm.
<Fudge> hi guys, the vinux/precise-updates ppa we just copied from mozilla security team firefox 24 to rollback firefox as 25 has accessibility problems. The thing is I also copied all arch's but we only need amd64 and i386. how can I remove the others without removing what we want. Or do I need to do something different :D
<cjwatson> You can remove individual binaries using remove-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools (carefully!)
<cjwatson> It has options to select architectures
<cjwatson> And you'd want to use the -b option
<Fudge> oh thanks, I'll give it a go, it kind of blew out our storage
<Fudge> cjwatson  sorry to bother you, do I need to ssh to pepo as the wiki says?
<cjwatson> Certainly not
<cjwatson> You can't
<cjwatson> Where's that?
<cjwatson> Oh yeah, on ArchiveAdministration, "a few operations" - this isn't one of them
<cjwatson> I wouldn't follow that document for what you're doing
<cjwatson> Just go from its --help
<Fudge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Client-side_tools
<cjwatson> Yeah, don't follow that page
<cjwatson> That's for Ubuntu archive admins
<cjwatson> remove-package --help should be sufficient
<Fudge> thanx mate, sorry I pasted it before reading
<Fudge> is it possible to see an example, I am not understanding the help :$
<wgrant> Fudge: remove-package -p wgrant --ppa-name=ppa -d ubuntu -s saucy -a powerpc -b -m "I don't like PowerPC." dpkg
#launchpad 2013-10-31
<cjwatson> But note that you'll need to list all the binary package names.
<Fudge> oh gosh, this hurts my head
<Fudge> dont think I can do this in a console
<Fudge> ./remove-package -p fudge --ppa-name=vinux/precise-updates -d ubuntu -s precise -a armel -a armhf -a powerpc -b -m "remove extra archs Vinux does not support"
<cjwatson> that seems vaguely plausible except that you need a list of binary package names
 * cjwatson -> out
<Fudge> thanks cjwatson
<Fudge> maybe a super sudo king can do it loL
<boodroscotch> hi, I just successfully uploaded a source package to a PPA using dput, but the PPA page shows no changes (and neither does the FTP page). Does it usually take time to process?
<wgrant> boodroscotch: You should receive an email about it within a couple of minutes, and if it's accepted it'll appear on the PPA page then. If you didn't receive an email within five minutes, it usually means that you didn't sign the package properly.
<boodroscotch> wgrant: yes, I did receive an email saying that the distroseries was invalid. I'll get right to fixing that. Thanks!
<ccxwrk> hello, I have issue with loggerhead. I run ./serve-branches ~/bzr from commandline, but I get 404 resource not found, presumably from paste wsgi server
<ccxwrk> ah, resolved, requires file:// url instead of path
<sam113101> how can I stop receiving mails from launchpad
<sam113101> it's annoying
<soren> sam113101: Unsubscribe from whatever it is that you're subscribed to? The bottom of most (all?) e-mails from Launchpad explains how to do that.
<sam113101> the thing is, I'm already unsubscribed
<sam113101> soren: ^
<soren> sam113101: What are you being e-mailed about?
<sam113101> "You received this bug notification because you are a member of Papercuts
<sam113101> Ninja, which is a bug assignee.
<sam113101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1165104
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1165104 in oneconf (Ubuntu) "oneconf is only showing the pc you are on in raring and isn't sharing to other machines" [High,Triaged]
<sam113101> "
<soren> sam113101: And are you a member of that team?
<sam113101> soren: yes, but I'm not subscribed to the mailing list
<soren> sam113101: https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja says: Email: None, members emailed directly
<soren> sam113101: Contact an admin (see https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja/+members ) if you think this should be changed.
<sam113101> I'm just going to leave the team I think, lol
<sam113101> I don't understand launchpad anyway, nothing about it is intuitive
<sam113101> you guys should use github instead
<sam113101> or create a bazarhub with the same interface
<dobey> lol
<sam113101> how do I delete a bug that I previously submited?
<dobey> you can't
<sam113101> why not?
<dobey> because that would undermine the integrity of any bug tracking system if people could just delete bugs
<dobey> you can go to the bug page and tell it to not e-mail you for that bug though, i think
<sam113101> no it's not about annoying mails this time
<sam113101> it's just that I think 3 of my bugs could be merged into one
<sam113101> because it's one and the same
<dobey> you can mark a bug as a duplicate of another then
<dobey> there is a link on the page
<sam113101> got it
<amontero> hi everyone.
<amontero> anything happening with LP automatic code imports? I have 3 of them failing consistently since 2 days ago:
<amontero> https://code.launchpad.net/mopidy
<dobey> i think you need to not use http with github, but need to use git:// instead
<amontero> dobey: will try, thx
<amontero> dobey: with git:: URI's, LP does not allow to specify a branch as HTTP does:
<amontero> https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy.git,branch=debian
<dobey> amontero: github's http implementation doesn't seem to work so well and causes the timeouts, though
<amontero> dobey: it's not the first time that gh imports fail :( I even thought they were throttling LP or something
<dobey> it's possible they could be doing that. but i don't know if they are or not
<dobey> does anyone know if launchpad shows tag changse in merge proposals?
<lifeless> dobey: quite sure that it does not
<dobey> yeah, that's what i thought :-/
<lifeless> last I heard LP didn't model tags at all
<dobey> yeah, i guess only codebrowser shows tags
#launchpad 2013-11-01
<jose> hey guys, anyone around?
<smoser> can someone bump the priority of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/+archive/cloud-tools-staging/+build/5187073 for me
<smoser> i'd really like to get that through to the cloud-archive earlier than "8 hours"
<smoser> bigjools, can you do that  i wonder?
<smoser> i'm walking away now, but if someone could dlo that i'd really appreciate it.
<smoser> than
<bigjools> smoser: ask webops
<smoser> ?
<bigjools> they will do it for you, I can't any more
<Fudge> cjwatson  do you have admin joy across Launchpad?
<JonnyJD_> Since https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/237445 just expired. I guess you can practically host proprietary software on launchpad for free?
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> JonnyJD_: That question fell through the cracks, apparently. But the software in question is acceptable for distribution in a PPA, though the service is not intended for, and we discourage its use in, the distribution of non-free software.
<JonnyJD_> wgrant: ah okay.
<cjwatson> Fudge: Not in general.  I have some privileges
<cjwatson> Particularly in relation to Ubuntu
<Fudge> cjwatson  I can crack on with it, just have not had any luck yet.
<cjwatson> Your problem as you previously described it doesn't require any special privileges
<cjwatson> ./remove-package -p vinux --ppa-name=precise-updates -s precise -a armel -a armhf -a powerpc -b -m "remove extra archs Vinux does not support" firefox firefox-dev firefox-dbg ...   (I'm not going to work out all the binary package names involved here)
<cjwatson> (I didn't notice your mistake with -p/--ppa-name when you last commented)
<cjwatson> FWIW you'd have got an answer more quickly if you'd said what error you were encountering :-)
<Fudge> cjwatson  thank you, I didn't want to bother you :$
<Fudge> very helpful thank you so much :D
<mark06> are licensing terms implied from a merge proposal?
<mark06> what if I receive a merge proposal without any license/copyright notice?
<mark06> can I add it myself for the author, or do they have to?
<cjwatson> There's nothing special about merge proposals for this purpose.  You can substitute "patch" for "merge proposal" and the question is exactly the same.
<cjwatson> The answer may well depend on your jurisdiction or something and I don't think I want to attempt to answer it in case it might count as legal advice ...
<cjwatson> The safe answer is to ask the author, of course
<cjwatson> I believe organisations like the FSF have some general guidance on this kind of thing
<mark06> I would take legal advice from unknown people in IRC, don't worry
<mark06> yeah I think it's safer requesting the author...
<mark06> I just wondered if that was something no one cared about...
<cjwatson> For instance https://www.gnu.org/prep/maintain/maintain.html#Legally-Significant is what the FSF thinks
<cjwatson> (Though I've also seen assertions that that's US-centric advice)
<mark06> like when TLS flaws exposed basically whole internet, and no one gave a damn
<mark06> *I would *NOT* take legal advice from unknown people in IRC, don't worry
<mark06> I remember reading something about 10 lines... for copyright purposes...
<mark06> thanks anyway cjwatson, I went for the safe option: https://code.launchpad.net/~vlad-lesin/pidgin-ircaway/easy_build/+merge/170990
<cjwatson> I suspect all this stuff winds up in case law and hence is hideously difficult to dig out
<cjwatson> Don't think I've ever heard of statute law that sets a minimum number of lines or anything like that
#launchpad 2013-11-02
<jose> hey wgrant, around?
<wgrant> jose: Hi
<jose> mind a quick PM?
<wgrant> Sure
<Fudge> how can I list all binary packages for particular arch's
<Fudge> still have 225 binary packages for firefox
<wgrant> Fudge: archive.getPublishedBinaries(status='Published', distro_arch_series='/ubuntu/saucy/powerpc')
<wgrant> Or look in the indices on ppa.launchpad.net.
<Fudge> wgrant thanks, but I received an error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `status='Published','
<wgrant> Fudge: That's launchpadlib syntax, not bash.
<Fudge> it over my head :(
<saiarcot895> Is it possible for apport to use a dbg package in a PPA?
#launchpad 2013-11-03
<boodroscotch> Hi, I'm trying to build a package for a PPA, but only the i386 version is building, not the amd64 version. The error seems to be the builder completely skipping two lines in the rules file: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155681652/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.mpv_1.0~git20131102-try2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<boodroscotch> here is the package in question: https://launchpad.net/~blinxwang/+archive/mpv-builds/+packages
<boodroscotch> any help would be appreciated
<StevenK> boodroscotch: Are the two lines in the rules file under the binary-indep target?
<boodroscotch> yes, here is the rules file in question: http://pastebin.com/YKy9SdHN
<boodroscotch> StevenK
<boodroscotch> the amd64 builder skips straight to $(MAKE) -C mpv for some reason
<cjwatson> boodroscotch: Defining both build and override_dh_auto_build is confusing and unwise.  I would recommend moving the contents of your build target into override_dh_auto_build and deleting the build target.
<cjwatson> boodroscotch: The amd64 builder is not skipping to $(MAKE) -C mpv; it's ignoring your build target altogether and executing $(MAKE) -C mpv install as part of dh_auto_install's default behaviour.  This is because it's running build-arch rather than build, since it's defined by way of the catch-all % target.  As I say, the least confusing way to resolve this is not to define build at all.
<cjwatson> boodroscotch: You'd see the exact same behaviour if you built locally with debuild -B.
<boodroscotch> cjwatson: ah, so like this? http://pastebin.com/Z9ZeXV93
<cjwatson> boodroscotch: Yes, that looks more likely to work.  I'd drop the dh_testdir (pointless, dh already handles it), but that's a detail.
<cjwatson> (Boarding shortly, so unlikely to be able to help further for a day or so.)
<boodroscotch> cjwatson: It works. Thank you so much! Have a safe flight!
<cjwatson> Good stuff
<cjwatson> thanks
<Fudge> wgrant  regarding the architectures we copied firefox from mozilla teams security ppa to hold back 24 in the vinux/precise-updates ppa but i copied all the binaries oops. cjwatson  helped me get remove-package from bzr ubuntu-tools but there are still 225 binaries left and I am having trouble getting a list or identifying ones I have missed.
<wgrant> Fudge: http://ppa.launchpad.net/vinux/precise-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<Fudge> mate thank you.... :D I need to learn more about the http structure of  LP apparently
<drstikko> Hi can anyone help me out? I have code uploaded to code,launchpad.net I have my own account. But for me it is unclear what the next steps should be to add this code to a ppa package.
<kprkpr> Hello, anyone can help me deleting a project? I created by error a proyect and I dont know how to delete it..
<tsimpson> kprkpr: your best option is to ask for it be deleted via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kprkpr> thanks
<drstikko> anyone experienced with bzr-builder?
<drstikko> is it possible to generate a rule file from a makefile?
<drstikko> I have a successful build with recipe from code to ppa, but package does not contain a binary. Anyone can help me with that?
<StevenK> drstikko: A recipe builds a source package. That source package will then get built into a binary package.
<drstikko> StevenK, yes I understand, but a buikd request does both right?
<StevenK> drstikko: If the recipe build succedded, then a source package build will be started automatically, yes. The recipe page also shows the status of the source package builds.
#launchpad 2014-10-27
<teward> question on PPAs and alternative archs.  If I have two staging PPAs and two production PPAs, and I want arm builds, do I need to have all four PPAs ARM-enabled, if only two of them are going to do the building and the other two are just going to hold the built binaries?
<teward> trying to figure out this before determining if i should go filing a request or not :)
<dobey> cjwatson: ^^ do you know the answer to that? i'm not quite sure, but i think it does need to be enabled on all PPAs that will get the binaries
<teward> dobey: oh heh, i forgot to ping cjwatson and wgrant xD
<cjwatson> Well, it's easy enough to test: copy a random built-everywhere package from the primary archive to a PPA, with binaries.  Wait for publication and inspect the resulting archive.
<cjwatson> Anyway, the answer is that you only need the PPAs where packages are built to be ARM-enabled.
<teward> cjwatson: and then copying from staging -> production PPA (so users of the PPAs don't end up with crap failed builds) would then have the alternate arch packages copied over as well?
<teward> (in theory, anyways)
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> Certainly as far as I can tell from a quick look over the code, and it appears to work that way in practice with the above experiment (I wanted to confirm rather than relying on my switched-off-for-vacation brain)
 * cjwatson -> gone
<teward> cjwatson: well when you are back from vacation, we can test, no rush on arm builds for this, but it wouldn't hurt to have at least one test case to confirm this is what goes on at somepoint
<teward> enjoy your vacation :)
<dobey> oh, didn't realize you were on vacation :)
<teward> heheh, i think i saw something on him being on vacation elsewhere, in one of the other chans xD
<johnl> hi. is there any way to keep previous versions of packages in a ppa when release a new version?
<johnl> I'd like to allow users to explicitly install the older versions of the package, but launchpad seems to replace the old version with the new one (apt does support multiple versions of a package in a repository).
<dobey> no. not unless whatever you are packaging supports parallel installability and you version the package names appropriately (like ardour3 vs ardour).
<dobey> generally it's not a great idea to do that though, unless there is some specific reason it needs to be supported
<johnl> dobey: I don't need to install both versions at once. I just want to be able to be able to choose which one.
<dobey> almost always better to get users updated to the newest version
<dobey> if you have a "beta" version and a "stable" series, then you need multiple PPAs. one for each series
<johnl> dobey: I do have a beta and stable series, but some of my users want to upgrade at their own pace :)
<dobey> then they can choose to not install the updates until they are ready :)
<johnl> not if they need to build an additional server for a cluster though
<johnl> for example
<johnl> but if launchpad doesn't support it, then it doesn't support it.
<johnl> feels like it'd be a handy thing to be able to switch on for a given ppa.
<johnl> I know apt can do it. launchpad just chooses to remove old versions.
<dobey> you can always set up your own archive repository server on your own terms on your own host
<dobey> launchpad PPAs are a shared resource offered for free as a convenience
<dobey> maybe selective deletion could be done like that for commercial license users of launchpad, but i don't think it's something that should be done in general
<dobey> and i think it's generally bad practice to even do it on any archive setup; lack of upgraded packages is one of the biggest reasons why the internet is such a security nightmare
<johnl> yeah, think I'll just have to setup my own archive then. ta.
#launchpad 2014-10-28
<dobey> i wonder how hard it would be to fix launchpad to validate oauth tokens via login.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> dobey: Why?
<wgrant> dobey: That doesn't make very much sense.
#launchpad 2014-10-29
<dobey> wgrant: to use the u1 account on the phone for auth to launchpad in an app
<wgrant> dobey: We're certainly never going to support validating tokens directly against SSO, but it may be acceptable to have a way to acquire a Launchpad one given an SSO one.
<wgrant> But then one must consider the security issues. SSO's OAuth model is very very broken.
<dobey> SSO doesn't have an OAuth model
<wgrant> Mrh?
<wgrant> It does so.
<dobey> it has a token similar to an oauth token, and it supports oauth signatures, but it is not oauth
 * lifeless gets popcorn
<wgrant> http://canonical-identity-provider.readthedocs.org/en/latest/resources/token.html#oauth-token
<wgrant> OAuth token
<wgrant> An OAuth token represents a token used to sign requests using the OAuth 1.0a spec.
<wgrant> The token acquisition method is thoroughly non-standard, but that doesn't matter here.
<dobey> yes, the token itself and the signing with hmac are the only parts of oauth that sso uses from oauth
<wgrant> Fundamentally, some random app on my phone that uses U1 for auth shouldn't also be able to log into LP as me.
<wgrant> SSO OAuth model today does not support that.
<wgrant> AIUI
<dobey> why shouldn't it? if instead of an oauth token, the email/password were stored in the phone's keyring, an app could log into launchpad as you
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> And if someone did that, they would be reckless.
<wgrant> This is why apps using SSO OAuth tokens directly is perilous.
<wgrant> I actually only wanted to give the U1 app access to my U1 files, not root on every Ubuntu machine in the world.
<lifeless> is this a time to trot out that authentication != authorisation - of the agent with the token
<wgrant> That's the problem.
<dobey> there is a big difference between u1 app access, and root on every machine in the world
<wgrant> In SSO authz == authn AFAIK.
<lifeless> the fact that it is a token is not sufficient to let it behave like you on every site that permits OAuth
<wgrant> dobey: Right, but one needed an SSO OAuth token to access U1, and if that same token could be used to authenticate to LP...
<lifeless> dobey: wgrant is arguing that if the same token from u1 app access can be given to LP to access LP's API, then for all the ubuntu core devs, it would be equivalent
<lifeless> dobey: note not 'token from same source', but specifically 'same token'
<dobey> lifeless, wgrant: note that i never suggested removing the additional level of access control on oauth tokens that launchpad has
<lifeless> dobey: I'm not clear what you were proposing then
<lifeless> dobey: (or what problem you're solving)
<dobey> lifeless: launchpad's oauth token acquisition is also not strictly oauth1.0a either. if i could use the same token, using sso to do the validation and launchpad to control access, it would make it easier to provide a nice UX i think
<wgrant> dobey: But that relies on SSO having token usage restrictions.
<wgrant> It does not today, so they cannot be acceptable for authentication to Launchpad.
<dobey> wgrant: why? if launchpad keeps the token usage restriction it has now, on the lp side, sso itself doesn't need it, does it?
<wgrant> (Launchpad can restrict the tokens all it likes, except how do you authorise them in the first place unless the token defaults to having token authorisation permissions, trivially defeating everything)
<wgrant> To authorise a token you need to authenticate yourself to LP. The way to do that today is through OpenID via SSO.
<wgrant> SSO tokens are insufficiently secure to permit that, as unprivileged applications hold them.
<dobey> well, then i wonder how hard it would be to get oauth2 implemented on lp
<wgrant> Precisely describe the nature of the problem you're trying to resolve.
<dobey> writing an app that doesn't use the python library or gnome-keyring, but uses online-accounts
<dobey> currently lp is oauth1.0a-but-not-quite, which makes it a bit more difficult than it should be
<wgrant> What's the not quite bit?
<wgrant> We're almost exactly OAuth 1.0a
<wgrant> Unlike SSO which has a totally different token acquisition dance.
<dobey> yes, almost exactly is not exactly :)
<wgrant> I don't know of any material differences off-hand.
<dobey> empty consumer bits
<dobey> at least, the empty consumer bits was the issue i ran into last time i tried to make an online-accounts plug-in for lp
<wgrant> Rather than requiring explicit manual registration of each consumer, the consumer secret is always empty.
<wgrant> Given the consumer secret is usually hardcoded in the o-a plugin anyway, how does that complicate things?
<dobey> oh, looking at 1.0a spec again, it says consumer secrete may be empty, and that is the empty thing on lp, so maybe just a bug in online-accounts for that
<wgrant> If you can find the problem, we can examine how to fix it.
<wgrant> But SSO OAuth can never be used directly (it makes reliability impossible), and can't be used to generate new LP tokens directly due to the security design.
<dobey> anyway, i was just curious about sso as a means for majority of users to interact with bug reports and such. coredevs are obviously a special case
<wgrant> But core devs aren't a terribly special case.
<wgrant> I also don't want a bug in my phone's U1 app to be able to compromise $important_trunk_branch.
<dobey> ther eis no u1 app
<dobey> there is no u1 file sync or such any more
<wgrant> There was.
<dobey> there is only u1 the accounts system
<wgrant> And there will probably be something similar again.
<dobey> and the account has always been separate from the file sync
<wgrant> But the token has not been.
<wgrant> I remember SSO went down a few times because U1 started validating every request against it.
<dobey> nevermind
<wgrant> Anyway, hopefully you can identify whatever it is that prevents o-a from working.
<ki7mt> Hello, do the personal +junk branches have an expiration set on them ?
<wgrant> ki7mt: No. They're just not associated with any particular project; they still stick around until you delete them.
<ki7mt> wgrant, Ok, thanks.
<ki7mt> wgrant, While Im here, I balled up when uploading a ppa, I added a package to the wrong PPA, now I have a PPA wiht two package, one correct and the other belongs to another PPA, how can I fix that?
<wgrant> ki7mt: On the PPA's page, click "View package details" then "Delete packages".
<ki7mt> wgrant, :-) .. Yup I was just there, and added a Delete request. Should have looked better before asking. sri, been a long day.
<wgrant> :)
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> I have a armhf build that says "9 hours ago (estimated) "
<sergio-br2> it's still building... is this normal?
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/+recipe/mame-libretro-daily
<cjwatson> The estimate's probably just gratuitously wrong because of insufficient data.  The build does appear to be making progress.
<cjwatson> (As in, I've had the logtail change on reload)
<cjwatson> Big compiles under qemu can be not the fastest things in the world ever.
<teward> cjwatson: ping, if you're around.
<teward> if you're in vacation mode still i'll leave you be, though.
<cjwatson> teward: I'm here
<teward> cjwatson: is there any way to confirm what you had said previously about non-alternate-arch PPAs being able to hold the alternate-arch packages?  Asked ahead of my requesting ARM builds on the PPAs I'm thinking about getting those builds on, to determine whether I have to deal with alternate-arch enablement on the production PPAs in addition to the staging PPAs.
<teward> you had mentioned it should be easy to test...
<cjwatson> well I already tested it
<cjwatson> I mean not with copies between two PPAs but that doesn't make a difference here
<cjwatson> you only need to enable restricted architectures on the PPAs where you actually plan to build stuff
<teward> ahhh, okay, awesome.  thanks :)
<Dry_Lips> Hi, is it possible to edit a comment I made on a bug report?
<cjwatson> Dry_Lips: Not as such, but you can hide your own comment and post an improved version if you prefer.
<Dry_Lips> well, it was just a minor issue, one additional word that I would like to add if there was an easy way to edit my comment...
<cjwatson> I'm afraid not.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/80895
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 80895 in Launchpad itself "comments on bugs/answers/merge proposals/etc cannot be edited" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> It would be a reasonable thing to have, but it's not a priority for the (stretched) core team at the moment.
<Dry_Lips> Yeah, that's something that I think many people would like to see implemented...
<Dry_Lips> But I understand that the team might not have resources to do something about it
#launchpad 2014-10-30
<psusi> how do you reassign a bug via email?  wasn't there an unaffects command or something?
<dobey> i'm not sure it's possible to mark something as no longer affected in a bug, via e-mail. i think you need to hit the red (-) icon on the web site.
<psusi> I could have sworn there was a way to reassign a bug to another package via email... hrm...
<psusi> say... can someone help me sort out launchpad with my gpg key?  I made a new subkey last night since the old pair are about to expire, and pushed them to keyserver.ubuntu.com, and they show up when I search there, but lp is still saying it can't verify signatures made with the new key
<psusi> ugh.. nevermind, it's just thunderbird being stupid with line wrapping and enigmail
<psusi> nope, I am going to need some help debugging this because it's really fscked up
<psusi> launchpad keeps saying it can't verify the signature... I thought it was thunderbird's fault because when I opened the source, copied it, and pasted it into a gpg -v, it also said bad signature... but when I save the message and run gpg on the saved file, it says the signature is good
<psusi> I noticed that when I copy/paste, an extra space gets inserted into the message at a certain point so something is causing tbird to corrupt the data when it copies it... don't know if it is related or not to why lp doesn't like it
<sergio-br2> getting segfault in qemu...
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188661519/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.libretro-picodrive_1.91%2Br5~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Have you tried building it on armhf yourself? It could be a qemu bug, or potentially a bug in your software when built on armhf.
<sergio-br2> i don't have arm board yet...
<delcypher> I'm having an issue reuploading a package to my PPA. I made a mistake in the original version I uploaded which caused the build to fail. I deleted the package from the web interface but when I try to repupload using dput I get an e-mail saying "Rejected: File z3_4.3.1-0ubuntu1~trusty1.debian.tar.gz already exists"
<delcypher> I should say that the reuploaded package source is modified. I don't understand why launchpad is keeping the *.debian.tar.gz file after I removed my broken package from the PPA
<geser> because you can't reuse package versions once they got accepted
<delcypher> That would make sense if I hadn't deleted the broken package from my PPA but I've deleted it so surely the *.debian.tar.gz should be deleted too no?
<wgrant> They are remembered forever to avoid confusion.
<wgrant> If you change the package, you must change the version.
<delcypher> wgrant: Okay I'll change the version then
<delcypher> by the way should I be using the "ubuntu1" inside my version? I haven't made any ubuntu specific changes to my package so maybe it should not be part of the package version.
<cjwatson> delcypher: Versioning in your own PPA is essentially up to you, except for a few fixed constraints like can't-reuse, and if your package derives from a version somewhere else or might later be incorporated into other archives then there are some considerations there.  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning has some general advice.
<delcypher> cjwatson: Thanks
<delcypher> Is it possible to have a PPA contained multiple versions of a package e.g. 4.3.1 and 4.3.2 ? I originally uploaded version 4.3.2 of a package but I discovered that I needed 4.3.1 too. I tried uploading 4.3.1 put launchpad refused to accept an older package so I found I had to delete 4.3.2 from my PPA first.
<maxb> No, uploading a newer package automatically supersedes older versions
<cjwatson> Not in a single series.
<cjwatson> But you can trivially have multiple PPAs.
<delcypher> Okay. I now have version 4.3.1 in my PPA so if I upload 4.3.2 to my PPA 4.3.1 will no longer be available (even if someone does apt-get install mypackage==4.3.1)?
<maxb> What you choose to do depends mostly on whether the multiple versions are supposed to be installable side by side on a single system or not. Is that the case here?
<maxb> (installed simultaneously, that is)
<delcypher> maxb: The packages are not intended to be installed side by side but it would be nice is multiple versions of the package were available from the same PPA. If that is not possible I guess multiple PPAs are an option.
<maxb> Multiple PPAs are the easy way for you. Doing it in one PPA would require using distinct package names for each release series. i.e. mypackage-4.3.1 version 4.3.1-1
<maxb> Which is entirely possible but more work to vary the package build files
<maxb> You can see a similar approach used in Debian/Ubuntu for the python packages
<delcypher> maxb: Sorry for my ignorance but aren't the package names already distinct? I would have mypackage-4.3.1 and mypackage-4.3.2 so those are distinct right?
<delcypher> maxb: or is the part after "mypackage-" not considered part of the name?
<maxb> When I say name, I'm referring literally to just the name, not the version. So the package file on disk would be mypackage-4.3.1_4.3.1-1_amd64.deb
<maxb> (Debian/Ubuntu use _ for the component separator)
<delcypher> maxb: Okay that makes sense. It's a little more work as I would need to add "Conflicts" to my control file but the package I'm building does not make frequent releases so this probably acceptable.
<cjwatson> It is not currently possible to have multiple versions of a single package name available in a single series from the same PPA.  It's true that apt supports this, but we don't want PPAs to be growing without bound as people upload more and more superseded versions, so this would need to be off by default with some kind of management interface, which would be a fair amount of work to design and implement.
<delcypher> cjwatson: Fair enough.
<delcypher> Okay thanks for the help :)
<lifeless> cjwatson: wouldn't quotas take care of the bounds thing?
<cjwatson> lifeless: It would still be cumbersome to maintain without a fair bit of extra work.
<wgrant> And it's useful in very few scenarios.
<cjwatson> And it wouldn't be ideal to have a bunch of what would normally be 100MB archives all bumping up against quotas due to unpruned binaries that nobody actually cares about, either.
<lifeless> fair enough
<cjwatson> But, true, "without bound" was sloppy phrasing.
<lifeless> I just think LP sometimes overthinks things
<lifeless> and was wondering whether the low-key approach might work
<cjwatson> True to some extent, but unpruned binaries really would be a very common case if we never dominated PPAs ...
<cjwatson> Even the relatively rare case of unpruned NBS kernel binaries is fairly awkward to deal with right now, IIRC
<lifeless> right, midnight. I must off.
<nickoe> Is there any way to mark already fix committed   bugs with fix released without spamming people?
<dobey> nickoe: anyone subscribed to the bug will get an email with the change notice.
<nickoe> dobey: yeah, and that means a lot of mails.
<nickoe> dobey: hundreds of mails, if there are hundreds of bugs marked with fix committed.
<dobey> yes, well
<dobey> i guess people might want to know if the bug was fixed, that's why they subscribed to it
<nickoe> dobey: Is there an easy way to mark all fix commited bugs as fix released?
<dobey> nickoe: a python script using the API
<nickoe> ok
<nickoe> dobey: Do launchpad have a playground for playing around with api, not to change anything live or the ned for creating a sandbox project?
<dobey> nickoe: staging.api.launchpad.net server
<dobey> or api.staging.launchpad.net
<dobey> it's one of those two
<nickoe> Ok, thank you.
 * nickoe thinks it is annoying that there is no option in lp to auto subscribe to a bug that I have written or changed anything in.
<dobey> file a bug :)
<nickoe> dobey: Does that staging copy the data from the real once in a while or?
<nickoe> dobey: It was there last time I searched, and it was like five years old.
<dobey> nickoe: i don't think so
<nickoe> seems to be copied at least from 2014-07-03
<dobey> maybe it is. i don't recall
<dobey> but you can create a set of bugs (and milestone, etc if needed) with the same structure, and test with those
<nickoe> ok
#launchpad 2014-10-31
<sergio-br22> hey, launchpad compiles stuff to ARMv8 ?
<ki7mt> Hello, quick question, is code in a users ../+junk/ public or private ?
<wgrant> ki7mt: It'll say at the top right of the page, but almost always public.
<ki7mt> wgrant, Ok, public is what I needed, thanks.
<wgrant> sergio-br22: For Ubuntu and select PPAs, yes. But for PPAs it uses qemu-user, so it's not always terribly reliable today.
<sergio-br22> and does it get other repo?
<sergio-br22> arm64 ?
<wgrant> sergio-br22: For Launchpad's purposes, ARMv8 is arm64.
<sergio-br22> yeah, i know, i want to know if I build for armhf and arm64, there will be 2 packages right?
<sergio-br22> like i386 and amd64
<wgrant> Yes.
<ki7mt> Hello, question. For PPA's, when adding them to your local machine, the hkp key ID is different than what I sign my packages with at build. Is this key being assigned by launchpad when the PPA is created ?
<wgrant> ki7mt: Launchpad builds the binary packages itself, and it doesn't have your private key, so it must generate its own key.
<ki7mt> wgrant, Ok, thanks, I just wanted to make sure, as I've owned the key its asking me to accept.
<wgrant> You've owned it?
<ki7mt> I've never owned ..
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<ki7mt> :-) SRI
<wgrant> You'll see the description is "Launchpad PPA for <your Launchpad display name>"
<ki7mt> Yes, everything else matched up as expected.
<ki7mt> Is there a way to check that ID somewhere  ?
<ki7mt> I think I got it, --recv .. --edit && trust it .. that works ok.
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: Bug 1387993 - have you actually tried cancelling it, or are you just saying that it hasn't given up automatically?
<ubot5> bug 1387993 in Launchpad itself "builders can't kill a build when "out of space"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387993
<cjwatson> I ask because you said "can't kill" rather than "won't kill".
<LocutusOfBorg1> the latter
<LocutusOfBorg1> :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> updated the topic :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> I can kill it of course, and it takes 40 minutes ;)
<cjwatson> Let me see if I can get a launchpad-buildd log out of IS first.
<LocutusOfBorg1> should I kill it?
<cjwatson> Cancelling it will destroy the evidence.
<cjwatson> So not yet.
<LocutusOfBorg1> exactly
<LocutusOfBorg1> ;)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: Got the logs, cancelling now, will update the bug
<LocutusOfBorg1> thanks
#launchpad 2014-11-01
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Anyone around
<ActionParsnip> Some asshat is spamming questions.launchpad.net with football links
<ActionParsnip> Can you please attend
#launchpad 2014-11-02
<ScottK> Shouldn't https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pivy show build record for vivid?  I think it should build on arm64 now.
<wgrant> ScottK: We haven't recreated FTBFS builds in vivid yet, due to a bug relating to the switch of nominatedarchindep to amd64.
<wgrant> It'd create a few thousand excessive amd64 builds, which is less than ideal
<wgrant> I hope to have that fixed early this week.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  Not like there's a rush.
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Anyone active in here?
<wgrant> !ask | ActionParsnip
<ubot5> ActionParsnip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> A guy on answers.launchpad.net is spamming the posts and posting lots of spam questions
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: can you please attend. Its makin the forum unusable
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Where?
<wgrant> In Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> There
#launchpad 2015-10-26
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<caraka> Thank you wgrant, I had just landed there via google. Again. haven't read that for a while, and it's time for a more thorough re-read.
<caraka> Thank you very much!
<wgrant> caraka: It's reasonably complete, but I'll be happy to answer any more questions.
<wgrant> np
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: Are the bos-arm64-* builders only being used for xenial builds?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: They're only being used for burn-in tests right now, until we're more confident in them.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Well, and the handful of virtualised PPAs with arm64 enabled.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: So is it weird that https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc/+build/41523 got scheduled on to one of them?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: No, because you forgot to ask for that livefs to be made non-virtualised ...
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: #webops should be able to do that for you
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: (assuming your previous livefses were non-virtualised, which I believe they were)
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, yes, it's that time in every release cycle where I forget that each release is considered a separate livefs.
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.load('/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc').require_virtualized
<cjwatson> Out[1]: False
<cjwatson> In [2]: lp.load('/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc').require_virtualized
<cjwatson> Out[2]: True
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Though, it would probably have worked if you'd let it finish.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: But the armhf build wouldn't have done.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Yeah, I was trying to see what priority the build would get, but it got scheduled before I could see that. :p
<cjwatson> 2505 plus any relative_build_score for the livefs archive
<cjwatson> livefsbuild.archive, that is
<cjwatson> So total score 2505 in this case
<vila> cjwatson: I have a recipe failing (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/222877368/buildlog.txt.gz) saying the public for my ppa (https://launchpad.net/~vila/+archive/ubuntu/ppa)  is not available. Is there a known delay for xenial ?
<cjwatson> "the public for your ppa"?  EPARSE
<vila> *key
<vila> sorry
<vila> that's how I read the error but I may be wrong :-/
<cjwatson> Oh, that message.  That's cosmetic and does not cause whatever failure you're *actually* seeing.
<cjwatson> AFAICS that recipe build succeeded.
<teward> so i'm trying to attempt a merge via the UDD method for nginx in Xenial, but it's failing to download, do I have to pull from Wily instead since Xenial just opened?
<cjwatson> teward: Just don't use UDD.
<vila> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/+recipe/uci-config-gating-vila says 'Could not be uploaded correctly)
<cjwatson> teward: But in any case it's not yet set up for xenial.
<teward> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> vila: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/222877494/upload_1008452_log.txt
<vila> cjwatson: err, found the upload log, forget me ;)
<cjwatson> You've somehow managed to produce two different recipe builds with the same version.
<cjwatson> Arrange for that not to happen :-)
<vila> cjwatson: yeah, operator error, I fixed an issue in a dependency and thought just re-running the recipe would be enough
<cjwatson> vila: You could just retry the individual builds.
<cjwatson> vila: The recipe produces a source package.  If you don't need to modify the contents of the source package, then you don't need to re-run the recipe.
<cjwatson> vila: What you probably want to do is retry https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/8192502
<vila> cjwatson: yup, thanks ! Just found it back ;)
<teward> cjwatson: is there a timeline when bzr and launchpad will be set up for xenial?
<cjwatson> teward: You mean just bzr.  Launchpad is already set up.
<teward> i mean for the lp:ubuntu/package stuff for xenial
<teward> but yes
<cjwatson> teward: Probably next week, since William has most experience with it and he's on leave this week.
<teward> ack
<dobey> i wouldn't rely on branch imports really
<cjwatson> It's not something I'm inclined to mess with.
<teward> :P
<cjwatson> Indeed, please migrate your processes away from them.
<cjwatson> They will be going away once we have a git equivalent sorted out.
<teward> probably should have the developer docs updated, they still link to the UDD stuff
<teward> (which is bzr)
<cjwatson> I've been telling them for years and they ignore me.
<teward> heh
<cjwatson> Using source packages is better than the unreliable mess that the imports are right now.
<teward> true, except the source packages are going to give me a splitting headache... :/
<teward> the side effect of Debian being hyperactive with changing packaging :/
 * teward sighs, and prepares for another two hours of work
<teward> cjwatson: the PPAs work with xenial though right?
<teward> (or is that also on the radar)
<cjwatson> teward: PPAs are fine.
<cjwatson> That used to be a separate step ages ago, but now PPAs work automatically as soon as the series is initialised.
<teward> nice
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: I don't think I've been getting emails about review comments on a git merge proposal I submitted; known bug?
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, in fact, something is definitely up; apparently OOPS-6db37bf38de8f54f864dceb1fb48de26 was it trying to email out about the comment I just added.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6db37bf38de8f54f864dceb1fb48de26
#launchpad 2015-10-27
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Something about this particular case, I think - https://pastebin.canonical.com/142724/ but that code didn't change in the last deployment and hasn't changed for some time
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Can you file a bug with details and referencing the OOPS ID, please?
<cjwatson> We still have relatively few users of git-based MPs, so it's probably specific to some subcase of that.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Indeed, it looks like any git diff that involves an extended header line will fail.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Well, other than "index <hash>..<hash> <mode>".
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Never mind, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1510337
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510337 in Launchpad itself "Extended headers in git diffs break patch parsing" [Critical,In progress]
<blr> cjwatson: hmm fun, I thought we had a few git tests
<cjwatson> We do, but they don't cover extended header lines.
<cjwatson> I'm fixing that.
<cjwatson> (Or at least they don't cover most extended header lines.)
<cjwatson> blr: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/git-patch-headers/+merge/275792
<sergio-br2> ergh, I just changed some stuff in the packaging, and it's not building for ARM...
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/222927857/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.libretro-gpsp_0.9%2Br247~10~ubuntu15.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> this gba emu has ARM dynarec which I think is hard to build in the launchpad, but last time it built...
<sergio-br2> the diff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libretro/libretro/gpsp-libretro-debian/revision/10
<sergio-br2> I'm pretty sure it's not my fault...
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Launchpad itself doesn't really have a whole lot to do with this.  I suspect you'd do better to diff build logs and/or consult an ARM/toolchain expert
<sergio-br2> hum
<cjwatson> You have a working build log from before, so you can diff it and see what compiler options changed etc.
<cjwatson> And try changing them back and seeing if it works again
<sergio-br2> weird, there's this fstack-protector-strong, I didn't add that
<cjwatson> e.g. perhaps the change from -fstack-protector to (implicitly via dpkg-buildflags) -fstack-protector-strong makes some kind of difference for some reason
<sergio-br2> the working log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/222742385/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.libretro-gpsp_0.9%2Br247~9~ubuntu15.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Don't tell us, diff it yourself please
<sergio-br2> :p
<cjwatson> You effectively switched to dpkg-buildflags by changing to DEB_*FLAGS_MAINT_*
<sergio-br2> yup
<cjwatson> That's normally a good direction to take, but in some cases it needs further overrides, and it's certainly a place to look for problems of this kind
<sergio-br2> before I was overriding it
<sarnold> also -g flag
<sergio-br2> weird, the CFLAGS should be -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security
<sergio-br2> not with this fstack-protector-strong
<sarnold> though it's hard to imagine either influencing a section named .jit
<sergio-br2> I removed the -g, so it was building without debug symbols right?
<cjwatson> $ dpkg-buildflags --get CFLAGS
<cjwatson> -g -O2 -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security
<sergio-br2> Mine is -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security
<cjwatson> It depends on the release.
<sergio-br2> why yours is protect?
<sergio-br2> humm
<sergio-br2> mine is 14.04
<cjwatson> Right, which is different.
<cjwatson> The Launchpad build you're referring to is vivid, so unless you know the packaging toolchain well enough to know all the differences then maybe you might be well advised to check there?
<sergio-br2> ok, so probably this is not the problem, the log from 14.04 has -fstack-protector too
<sergio-br2> I'll try to remove the -g i guess
<cjwatson> The vivid log has -fstack-protector-strong, which is different.  I'm not saying that that is definitely the problem or anything, but you should check all the obvious differences.
<sergio-br2> with -s is no debug symbol right?
<sergio-br2> * the 14.04 also failed
<cjwatson> -s?  what?
<sergio-br2> -s -O2
<cjwatson> Do you mean -g?
<sergio-br2> instead -g -O2
<cjwatson> Omit it, don't make up some random other flag :)
<sergio-br2> ok :)
<cjwatson> Should just need to add -g to *_MAINT_STRIP
<sergio-br2> yup
<sergio-br2> let's see
<blr> cjwatson: so many fun cases to handle in this code...
<blr> that seems like a good approach though, certainly trying to match every possible extended header could be problematic in the future?
<cjwatson> Yeah, there are enough entries that I'd rather treat it as an open-ish set
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, it worked
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: Is there a problem with git hosting ATM?  I'm seeing a Jenkins job that started failing in the last hour, and I've noticed rumblings about problems in other channels.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Can you link to details?
<cjwatson> (wgrant is on holiday)
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: I'm seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12978751/ in a Jenkins job that was working about an hour ago.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: And the rumblings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12978753/
<cjwatson> ouch
<cjwatson> investigating
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Fixed now; maas decided to turn on dnssec validation on one of the internal nameservers, which doesn't work so well for .internal names.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks muchly.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Have let the other folks who were hitting issues know as well. :)
<Cysioland> Did I do good by changing that bug's project, or do I need to revert it some way and report a new bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1507957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507957 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 LTE modem on 15.10 works only when connecting via wvdial and not network-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> Cysioland: ask in #ubuntu for help about reporting ubuntu bugs; this channel is more about questions about how to use launchpad itself, and not for answquering questions about how projects that use launchpad manage their bugs
<teward> and bug related questions like that are likely supposed to be in #ubuntu-bugs (bug triage questions usually end up there)
<dobey> oh right, yeah, #ubuntu-bugs
<teward> :)
<dobey> (so many irc channels, can't remember them all if i don't hang out in them)
<Cysioland> On #ubuntu nobody responds, maybe #ubuntu-bugs will work
<teward> dobey: happens to us all :0
#launchpad 2015-10-28
<nealmcb> The bug tracker location listed for workrave at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/workrave-bugzilla/+edit is wrong.  The value currently is "http://issues.workrave.org/cgi-bin/bugzilla/" but that is "Not Found".  The url http://issues.workrave.org/ works, but launchpad won't let me change it.  Please update this and make sure it pulls in all the new bugs (none since 2009 that I see in Launchpad, vs many current bugs in the bugzilla)
<wgrant> nealmcb: Launchpad doesn't automatically import all bugs on the remote tracker, but I've updated the URL.
<mapreri> so, we have https://launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5080381/+listing-archive-extra — is there a way to ask lp to do a ppc64el build without re-uploading?
<cjwatson> mapreri: I'm not completely sure if this works, but one thing you can try is a self-copy: copy-package -A ppa:scribus/ubuntu/ppa --from-suite trusty --to-suite trusty -e 0.0.1-1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 -b scribus
<cjwatson> mapreri: oh, add --force-same-destination
<mapreri> cjwatson: copy-package ain't in ubuntu-dev-tools (at least in debian)
<cjwatson> mapreri: lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
 * mapreri mumbles: why splitting this stuff...
<cjwatson> Different maintenance needs
<cjwatson> Maybe some of it could stand to migrate to ubuntu-dev-tools at some point, but I really haven't had the effort and it would require rather more SRUs
<mapreri> "Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  libpagemaker 0.0.1-1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 in trusty (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<mapreri> oh, with -b worked!
<mapreri> though I'm not sure why "copy related binaries" would allow this
<cjwatson> that seems to have worked, and sorry I typoed the package name
<cjwatson> right, without -b, it thinks you want to rebuild the source, which you can't because there are already binaries there
<cjwatson> that stage of the copy process is actually uninteresting and you just want to bypass it, which -b does
<cjwatson> the useful effect of the copy is to hit the "create missing builds" step right at the end
<mapreri> I'd have never thought of using copy-packages (though I'd have used the webui) to trigger such thing...
<mapreri> so thank you :)
<cjwatson> yeah the same thing in the web UI should have worked too, I just find CLIs easier to teleoperate :)
<mapreri> eheh
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: your git merge proposal comment issue from the other day is fixed now
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Oh, and I just got to use the easy copy-paste for removing a known SSH host for the first time; thanks for that too! <3
<cjwatson> cool
<george_e> Question - was there a change recently that caused arch. independent packages to be built on i386 instead of amd64?
<tumbleweed> other way around
<tumbleweed> they'll build on amd64 on newer Ubuntu releases
<george_e> Ah, so on Trusty they build on i386 and Vivid, amd64?
<george_e> (At least that's what I've observed.)
<tumbleweed> I can't remember when it changed
<george_e> Okay, I only ask because I have an identical build for both Trusty and Vivid and it's failing on Trusty for some reason. It would appear to be arch-related.
<george_e> On an unrelated note: I have some daily builds that seem to be stuck.
<george_e> https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+recipe/hectane-daily
<tumbleweed> that I can't help with :)
<george_e> If it runs much longer, I'll just cancel them and try again.
<george_e> Does anyone know if there is a way to tell backportpackage not to include source in an upload?
#launchpad 2015-10-29
<dobey> george_e: it will build on either amd64 or i386 if it's an arch:all binary package. but arch:all binary packages only get built on a single arch, not on all arches
<mvo> hey, I got a code importer question, we want a non-head git branch imported, gustavo wrote a little proxy for that (AIUI launchpad does not support that yet) and when I ran it locally git clone is fine, however https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/snappy/15.04-github tells me of timeout issues. is there anything in the LP configuration firewall that we need to be aware of?
<cjwatson> mvo: the importd firewall only allows ports 22,80,443,2401,3690,4155,8080,9000,9418
<cjwatson> mvo: (would be interested to hear why you moved to github rather than git.launchpad.net BTW)
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks, I will pass that on. the move was suggested by gustavo, I cant want to answer for him, I suspect better tooling (like travis and coveralls) and more visibility
<cjwatson> mvo: sadness
 * mvo :(
<cjwatson> oh well, we just turned webhooks on for beta testers, hopefully better CI will be on its way
<Facu> Hello all!
<Facu> question: I'm trying to push a junk branch using git
<Facu> this is what I'm doing:  git push --set-upstream git+ssh://facundo@git.launchpad.net/~facundo/+junk/branchname --all
<Facu> but it errors on me saying "fatal: remote error: Project '+junk' does not exist."
<Facu> any ideas? thanks!!
<cjwatson> Facu: +junk is only for bzr
<cjwatson> Facu: you want ~facundo/+git/repository-name
<cjwatson> Facu: see https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git for available repository URL schemes
<wgrant> mvo: LP can import non-HEAD branches fine; append ",branch=foo" to the URL.
<Facu> cjwatson, thank you!
<ral> hi there
<ral> It looks like someone who previously reported a bug on launchpad has got some malware on their system, and it has posted a link to what looks like a compromised site.
<ral> How can I go about getting the bug comment removed so it doesn't pose a danger?
<ral> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mosquitto/+bug/1325297
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1325297 in mosquitto "Compilation warnings in 1.3.1" [Undecided,New]
<ral> I've got to go away from the computer now, so I've set it to private security for the moment.
<mvo> wgrant: oh, thanks. thats good to know, I was not aware of this, that simplifies stuff, my info was (way) outdated then
<cjwatson> ral: I don't have permission to see that bug, apparently.
<cjwatson> ral: Oh, because it's private security.  Please make it public again and I'll hide the comment.
<cjwatson> ral: (It may well not be malware on the user's system at all, but rather a forged From: address in email.)
<mvo> hm, I get build failures in the livefs build for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-core-system-image with "?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: Connection refused". or is that a red herring?
<ral> cjwatson: It's now public again. I'd not really noticed the hide link, I've done that myself now thanks for the pointer. Who can still see the comment when it's hidden?
<cjwatson> ral: LP admins and the commenter themselves
<cjwatson> mvo: it should be back now
<cjwatson> a squid upgrade broke things
<ral> cjwatson: ok, thanks.
<cjwatson> ral: oh, project owners as well I believe.  but not the world at large.
<ral> Yes I guessed at that one as I can see it :)
<cjwatson> I think you may not be able to if you reload.  There's a to-do comment about that.
<ral> Indeed you're right.
<cjwatson> and right, that definitely looks like forged From: address on spam, not malware on the user's system
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks!
<teward> Do PPAs have HTTPS addresses for downloading from a PPA via apt?
<teward> (i.e. https://ppa.launchpad.net/...)
<dobey> teward: private PPAs do. public ones do not
<dobey> as i understand it, anyway
<teward> dobey: OK, thanks, that's what I thought
<teward> dobey: does that apply to 'ftp' too? Or are PPAs HTTP only?
<dobey> http only. ftp is only used for dput to upload source packages
<teward> ok, and that applies globally?
<teward> (for the ftp part)
<teward> trying to answer someone on Ask Ubuntu... :)
<dobey> yes, afaik
<teward> thanks
<Sweet5hark1> a few hours ago I am sure I was able to create new branches/repos on launchpad. However now I do not seem to be able to do so. Any hints?
<Sweet5hark1> (on the code tab of my page, I find box titled "branches" with "active reviews" and "source package recipes", and above that a very thin box -- almost a line -- without any content)
<Sweet5hark1> IIRC that empty box was where I had controls for new repos earlier.
<Sweet5hark1> anyone?
<dobey> did you get logged out?
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark1: Normally you create branches/repositories simply by pushing to them.  I don't recall there being UI for that for a long time.
<Sweet5hark1> dobey: lol, nope, not logged out.
<Sweet5hark1> cjwatson: thanks, will try that then. Weird though, I was navigating a UI for creating a repo earlier today somehow -- But I have no idea how I got there.
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark1: The ability to register a branch in the UI was removed in 2012, as far as I can see ...
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark1: Unless you're thinking of the UI for registering a code import
<dobey> Sweet5hark1: there is the "Import a branch" link on project code pages, but not on person code pages
<cjwatson> (That empty portlet is a bug, though, and should be filed.)
<cjwatson> So yes, you definitely had controls for new branches in that empty box earlier.  Where "earlier" = March 2012. :-)
<cjwatson> But not recently.
<dobey> unless you had an extremely old cached page that somehow got rendered ;)
<Sweet5hark1> cjwatson, dobey: that (cached page) would be surprising as I get the empty box on my users code page an on the code page of ~libreoffice.
<wgrant> Sweet5hark1: There's not meant to be a link to create a repo there, except for the code import link.
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant, cjwatson: this is how it looks here: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/lpcodeme.png http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/lpcodelo.png
<wgrant> Sweet5hark1: The lack of action links is not a bug, but the empty portlet should not be shown.
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: filed as bug 1511559
<ubot5> bug 1511559 in Launchpad itself "I see empty portlets ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511559
<wgrant> Thanks.
 * Sweet5hark1 fixed his ssh setup, now pushing works.
<Sweet5hark1> thx everyone.
#launchpad 2015-10-30
<Sweet5hark1> hmm, what does setting a target on a git-repo mean? what does it change?
<wgrant> Sweet5hark1: The target is the project that the repository is in.
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: "in" meaning what? I mean, if a repo is owned by me but has a target package in ubuntu, what does each of that mean for the repo?
<wgrant> Sweet5hark1: The owner can write to the repo.
<wgrant> The repo shows up in the target.
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: where in the target? I did set my owned repo to target ubuntu/libreoffice, but cant see any reference to it on either https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+all-branches or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<wgrant> Ah, that's a bug with packages that have no branches.
<wgrant> Sweet5hark1: Ubuntu's official VCS is bzr, so those pages show bzr branches by default. There's meant to be a "View Git repositories" link if there are git repositories, but it looks like that mightn't show for packages that don't have any bzr branches.
<wgrant> Most Ubuntu packages do have bzr branches, due to UDD, but libreoffice is an infamous exception to that rule.
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: ah ok.
<Sweet5hark1> "infamous" hrhr
<wgrant> So I think you get to file another bug :D
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+git says it's in the right place.
<Sweet5hark1> no biggie, just playing around with it for now to get used to it. but yeah, will file a bug.
<wgrant> There are only a handful of packages that are sufficiently big to never have imported at all, so not a case we would have found easily in manual testing :(
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: http://vmiklos.hu/blog/so-many-bugs.html "Based on technology proudly breaking your toolchain since 1985"
<wgrant> Heh, definitely.
<Sweet5hark1> filed as bug 1511573.
<ubot5> bug 1511573 in Launchpad itself "Ubuntu packages w/o bzr repos miss "View Git Repositories" on the code page even when there are git repos with the target set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511573
<Sweet5hark1> hmm, so setting the target on a repo apparently changes the url for it. So I "moved" the repo by setting a target and then duplicated it by pushing to the old url.
<wgrant> Right, it is "in" the target in the URL sense.
<Sweet5hark1> Yeah, and its unlikely this does any harm.
<wgrant> Hm?
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: If I push to a lp:~$owner/ubuntu/+source/package/+git/something url when there is nothing there yet, would that a/ work at all and b/ automagically set the target?
<wgrant> Sweet5hark1: Yes, the target and owner are defined by the URL.
<Sweet5hark1> wgrant: great
<wgrant> lp:~$owner/$target(/+git/name)
<wgrant> You only need the /+git/name if you need multiple repos for the same owner and target.
<saiarcot895> Hi, is ppc64el supposed to be an unrestricted architecture (for building packages of this architecture in a PPA)?
<Sweet5hark> https://code.launchpad.net/~documentfoundation/df-libreoffice/+git/core/+edit <- unchecking "owner default" ooopses here reproducable ....
<kroot> Hello, I want to include the list of people that have contributed translations to my project through Launchpad, but I can't find a way to export the list of translators. Is there an API I can call to have it download?
<alai> hi can someone please help on filing a bug on launchpad?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/odl-controller
<alai> it gives error: "odl-controller" does not exist in Juju Charms Collection. Please choose a different package.
<alai> i see a bug there using the odl-controller package
<alai> cjwatson ^^
<cjwatson> that's right, you can't file a bug on a package in a distribution if it doesn't have an official series link, which this doesn't.  you might be able to file it elsewhere and reassign
<cjwatson> (but I'm not checking the details at 9pm on Friday)
<alai> ah thanks
#launchpad 2015-10-31
<nealmcb> wgrant: thanks (belated :)
<wsnipex> hi, any launchpad admin around?
<wsnipex> I have an odd issue that launchpad totally ignores an uploaded package. it does not show up in the ppa, nor do I get a mail of any kind
<wsnipex> tried 3 different ppas, with 3 different versions of the package and 2 different gpg keys
<wsnipex> boths keys do work as other packages worked fine just this morning
#launchpad 2016-10-31
<chihchun> Hi, trying to upload some packages to a new ppa, but did not receive any email, checked email, pgp keys already. can someone help me to check the upload logs? https://launchpad.net/~chihchun/+archive/ubuntu/xenial
<cjwatson> chihchun: The error in our logs indicate that your GPG key has expired.
<cjwatson> (At least the copy of it on our keyserver.)
<legreffier> hi !
<legreffier> i'm having quite some troubles with the launchpad. I setup an account a loooooooooong time ago (almost 10 years now) ! It was upon some ISP mailaddr. i didn't use anymore. The mail account stopped working a year ago (mails won't arrive there)
<legreffier> so I didn't check it back, I missed my launchpad credentials, and even though , there was several more mails setup there, the password reset request would still land up there.
<legreffier> but no more ! (bam) : and i thought no big deal, i didn't contrib much anymore since 4 or 5 years.
<legreffier> but before that i did contrib a lot, and got the honor of an ubuntu membership, which included a bounce on XXXXXXXXX@ubuntu.com ... which i still use today, both personnally and professionally. And as i couldn't access my isp mailadress anymore, i couldn't click the "hey i'm still alive" button.
<cjwatson> That sort of thing is actually part of SSO rather than directly part of Launchpad; you'll probably need help from #canonical-sysadmin
<legreffier> so my membership (on launchpad group) expired, and i thought the mail redirection would survive that.
<legreffier> well not, it permanently fails, so it got rm'd
<cjwatson> Or possibly in fact https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<cjwatson> But #canonical-sysadmin should at least be able to get started somehow
<legreffier> so i should both ask for a "manual" pw reset to canonical , and re-request being added to ubuntu-irc-member's launchpad ?
<cjwatson> Yep.
<legreffier> ok
<cjwatson> Some kind of proof of account possession will likely be needed.  (It would be worrying if that were not the case.)
<legreffier> cjwatson: i can access the other mailadresses setup on the launchpad
<legreffier> and unlock the privkeys there
<legreffier> (sadly , no secret question mayhem on launchpad :P)
<legreffier> (i wonder if it's a good thing or not now)
<cjwatson> I imagine that will help, but it will still need sysadmins rather than me :)
<legreffier> yeah
<legreffier> sent a tldr there
<clivejo> any LP people here able to help with a LP git question?  Is there a way to recover a git repo?
<cjwatson> clivejo: I'm finished for the day but please leave all the details you can; there are various options
<bladernr`> Hey, anyone around?  Is there a way to push a git tree to my personal LP space (like pushing a bzr branch to +junk?)
<tsimonq2> bladernr`: Hi, yes, you can. :)
<nacc> bladernr`: afaik, yes
 * tsimonq2 plays with it
<tsimonq2> I've done it before...a
<tsimonq2> s/...a/.../
<nacc> bladernr`: jsut do lp:~OWNER/+git/REPO
<nacc> bladernr`: git is a bit more flexible about it, i think
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> <3 Git
<bladernr`> nacc, ahhh, thanks.  code.launchpad.net/~USER/+git doesn't mention that, and that didn't even occur to me.
<nacc> bladernr`: i think unlike bzr there aren't special repos under ~USER/+git, except that lp knows to link ~USER/ubuntu/+source to srcpkg names
<nacc> I guess taht's not really an except, just a note :)
<bladernr`> yeah... and that's fine.  I was just trying launchpad.net/~USER/treename but getting the "Project doesn't exist" message.  works now, though. Thanks for the info nacc and tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> No problem, have a nice rest of your day. :)
<nacc> bladernr`: np, enjoy!
#launchpad 2016-11-01
<kyrofa> My snap builds have been sitting for 45 minutes and haven't started yet. Are we going through a rebuild of some sort?
<dobey> kyrofa: https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> looks like the builders are just busy, but not as horrible as a whole archive rebuild
<kyrofa> dobey, yeah, lots of jobs there. I always forget about that page, thanks :)
<cjwatson> kyrofa: just a lot of early-zesty activity
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah, makes sense
<cjwatson> there was a rebuild of boost reverse-deps
<cjwatson> I can rescore urgent things, although if it's not urgent I'd prefer to just let things churn
<kyrofa> cjwatson, no need, I was asking to make sure nothing was wrong :)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, perhaps a dumb question: how did you know that there was a rebuild of boost reverse-deps?
<kyrofa> Just because you're involved in those channels? Or is there a way I could have seen that as well?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: zesty-changes@
<kyrofa> Ah ha! Thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2016-11-02
<caraka> I see idle builders, and my packages have been in the queue for 5 hours.  :/
<caraka> am I broken, or am I just stuck behind the zesty rebuild?
<cjwatson> caraka: almost certainly the latter, and the only idle builders are on ppc64el/s390x; can't be sure without a ref to your build though
<caraka> thanks cjwatson. As per Murphy's law, the amd64 builds reached the front of their queue after I bitched about it. Go figure. I probably just caught the buiilder's page just as a few builders finished cleaning themselves before jumping back into the fray. Cheers
<cjwatson> caraka: yeah, there's often a 15-second idle period
<cjwatson> or thereabouts
<caraka> :D Murphy working overtime
<cjwatson> ah, bunch of builders stuck cleaning though, will poke
<caraka> that's a pretty big refactor of the whole thing, eh? and I guess it kind of has to happen all at once the first time around
<cjwatson> there, that should help finish draining the queue
<cjwatson> caraka: what do you mean?
<caraka> rebuilding all of zesty at once. At least that's what it looked like to me
<cjwatson> not in the least
<caraka> building out the whole proposed section on top of yakkety. that's how it works with a fresh release, right?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> we auto-sync packages that have changed in Debian unstable
<cjwatson> after being in import freeze for a couple of months there's generally a bit of a queue of these
<caraka> right. that's ind of what I meant. and the first time that happens with a new release, it's big
<cjwatson> but it's usually on the order of a couple of thousand source packages, rather than all of zesty
<cjwatson> order of magnitude difference there :)
<caraka> I guess so. :P
<cjwatson> a full rebuild takes more like a week to clear; the initial auto-sync runs at around half a day or less these days
<caraka> wow. I guess that hasn;t really had to happen since the Badger days or ssomething
<cjwatson> what, a full rebuild?
<caraka> yes
<cjwatson> we never rebuild everything in Ubuntu proper
<cjwatson> but we do full test rebuilds a few times per release cycle
<caraka> learn something new every day.
<caraka> Well thank your for help, and I'm sure some other folks in the queue are grateful a few builders have had a nudge
<cjwatson> no problem, should all clear out pretty soon now
<cjwatson> the build farm requires a lot less manual babysitting than it used to
<caraka> Silly questiin if I might - when will wily builds start to fail/reject. It must be soon.
<caraka> Or am I getting away with it because I'm not using a recipe
<cjwatson> it's up to the Ubuntu release team when to mark that as obsolete - it's overdue but was being held off due to an abundance of caution about products built on it
<cjwatson> you should definitely not rely on that happening any more though
<caraka> I don;t, and I've warned my users repeatedly that they are on borrowed time. I'm looking forward to the rejection letter.  :D  Now its time to set up some zesty test builds.
<nacc> is there an API in launchpadlib to obtain an arbitrary orig tarball (given a srcpkg and an upstream version)? or whereabouts I might look for that
<dobey> i think you'd probably need some more details; but the archive endpoints would be where to start i think
<nacc> dobey: ok, thanks -- this is for a helper tool for the server team importer, which means the version we are currently building doesn't necessarily exist, so I can't pull() it. I can extract what the upstream part is, but I guess I'd just need to find a published version with the same upstream value and pull() that
<Promille> Hi guys. I have written a comment on a bug-thread. Does this "bump" the bug so the relevant people can see it? Thread in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/translate-shell/+bug/1572035?comments=all
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1572035 in translate-shell (Ubuntu) "translate-shell outdated and broken" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> Promille: people who are subscribed to the bug get e-mail, yes
<Promille> dobey: Hm ok. Lets hope that thats enough. The comment has a link to new version from the developer which fixes a broken package in multiverse.
#launchpad 2016-11-03
<mvo> hey cjwatson, hope you are the right person to ask. can we get "powerpc" enabled on https://launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+archive/ubuntu/edge/+packages please?
<wgrant> mvo: Done.
<mvo> wgrant: \o/ thank you!
<wgrant> mvo: np
<nacc> cjwatson: is this a bug in launchpad? https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/pcre3/1:8.35-3.2 and https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/pcre3/2:8.35-3.2 show different SHA256 for the same-named file and point to the same DSC file
<wgrant> nacc: Hmm, that's arguably a bug in dak. Epochs aren't included in filenames, so you're not meant to reuse a version that differs from another only by epoch. LP enforces this invariant on its own archives, but apparently Debian doesn't.
<wgrant> It's arguably a bug in LP that one of the links is wrong, but it's not clear how to fix it.
<nacc> wgrant: ack, and historical, so maybe tooling is better now
<nacc> but means i can't really import it
<nacc> not sure how to resolve that yet
<nacc> i've seen a few debian pacakges do this (epoch bump without version bump)
<nacc> let me see if i can override it in our importer easily
<tsimonq2> nacc: Just curious, why isn't the version bumped when the epoch is bumped?
<wgrant> nacc: I can retrieve the URL to the original file from the DB manually, which would help this case, but there's no way to get that automatically.
<sarnold> tsimonq2: the version might have been reset to 0 or something and independently eventually gotten to the same version number
<nacc> tsimonq2: in this case, the uploaded 8.36-1 and want to go backwards
<nacc> so i guess they bumped epoch and went down a version
<nacc> but that version had already been published in the pervious epoch
<nacc> *previous
<nacc> sarnold's point is valid in general, though
#launchpad 2016-11-04
<nacc> wgrant: can you tell me in 2:8.35-3.2's changelog what the prior version was?
<nacc> wgrant: if you have it handy
<wgrant> nacc:  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192002399/pcre3_8.35-3.2.dsc
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192002400/pcre3_8.35.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192002401/pcre3_8.35-3.2.debian.tar.gz
<nacc> wgrant: thanks!
<nacc> wgrant: found a few more examples of this happening, but it only affets ubuntu's publishes because debian's history in lp doesn't go back far enough (i guess) ipvsadm 1:1.24-2 and netty 1:3.1.0.CR1-1
<nacc> in those cases, `pull-lp-source` actually ends up failing because it uses the wrong dsc file for checksum verification
<wgrant> nacc: I don't see a 1.24-2 in Ubuntu
<wgrant> It goes 1.24+1.21-1.4ubuntu then 1:1.24-2
<wgrant> Unless the orig differs? Surely not.
<nacc> check, you're right
<wgrant> Oh hey the orig differs
<wgrant> Sweet
<nacc> heh
<nacc> so a different issue :)
<wgrant> Ah, and the old orig was only in Hoary, so pre-Soyuz.
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/1273397/ipvsadm_1.24-1.dsc
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/1273398/ipvsadm_1.24.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/1273399/ipvsadm_1.24-1.diff.gz
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/38886650/netty_3.1.0.CR1.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/38886651/netty_3.1.0.CR1-1.diff.gz
<wgrant>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/38886653/netty_3.1.0.CR1-1.dsc
<nacc> thanks!
<nacc> and actually, even with my parent overrides possibilities for these two, i can't do anything, as pull() will fail, which we can't really handle -- as i have no contents to commit into the tree, i wonder if we will need to do something like -- we can't import this particular version support :/
<nacc> smoser: --^
<nacc> smoser: actually, probably the 'fix' for this is that hte importer can't do this on its own, but will fail and an admin has to go in and fix-up the history by hand (basically, with the files that wgrant provided and a git-dsc-commit --tree-only and git commit -p ... and then the importer can maybe pick up again from there
<nacc> smoser: will look at it tmrw
<wgrant> That might be reasonable. But you will probably also eventually find something that you can't import at all -- life finds a way.
<nacc> yeah, we've gotten pretty close (at least for server pacakges in main) to importing everything
<nacc> but yes, i'm sure we'll hit more issues as time goes on :)
<nacc> wgrant: how stable are those URLs, that is -- if they are usable generally, could I implement a generic override for file shadowing -- so then i could say that particular publish of this srcpkg which I know will fail to import should use these urls instead (and still validate the tarballs against that dsc)?
<wgrant> nacc: Those URLs won't ever change, unless we decide to start pruning old sources (which seems unlikely).
<wgrant> We do prune old primary archive binaries after several years, but never old sources.
<sarnold> just out of curiosity, how much storage is in the librarian? :)
<wgrant> sarnold: It's backed by Swift nowadays, but it's only somewhere around 50TB.
<wgrant> If we didn't aggressively prune PPAs, it would be a little bit larger...
<sarnold> wgrant: that's less than I expected
<wgrant> sarnold: We were very space constrained until 18 months ago, so we found some fairly inventive space-saving measures.
<nacc> wgrant: ok, good to know! i'll see what i can devise tomorrow. Thanks for your help!
<wgrant> nacc: I can obtain the librarian URLs for any primary archive package trivially, so feel free to ask if you need any more. We don't expose them through the API because dget wants them all in one dir (hence the /ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files redirect) and they don't work for private packages.
<wgrant> The +files redirect works fine except when there are duplicate filenames :/
<juliank> Hmm, the last message I received via email from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1637801 is #12
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1637801 in apt (Ubuntu) "Incorrect Russian translation of "apt list --upgradeable" results" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<juliank> Well, actually I only have the emails from Gunnar Hjalmarsson (gunnarhj) in my gmail
<juliank> Anyone has an idea why I only get half of the messages? I'm also subscribed to all apt bugs, but I seem to only get half of the bug reports as well
<juliank> Apparently LP sends the emails to juliank@ubuntu.com which forwards to jak@jak-linux.org which forwards to julian.klode@gmail.com...
<juliank> Now, I'm not sure where in there it gets lost
<juliank> Hmm, apparently I'm not supposed to set ubuntu.com as my primary address. Strange that this worked at all then for the past years given bug 5292
<ubot5`> bug 5292 in Launchpad itself "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
<wgrant> juliank: LP doesn't manage the aliases, so we don't really know how that works -- Canonical IS (#canonical-sysadmin) generates the aliases using Launchpad profiles.
<juliank> Right, I think that's what I understood from the bug report
<juliank> I still wonder where half of the emails went. I switched LP to use my gmail directly know, but that looks a bit bad in the LP ui
<nacc> wgrant: could i get the correct orig tarball for ipvsadm 1:1.24-2 (the one at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipvsadm/1:1.24-2 doesn't match the checksum listed)
<nacc> cjwatson: --^ maybe you can provide that so I can close out my importer bug?
<cjwatson> nacc: I believe it's https://launchpadlibrarian.net/15550377/ipvsadm_1.24.orig.tar.gz
<cjwatson> yeah, that matches
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
#launchpad 2016-11-05
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> those "Cancelled build" are annoying me...
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+recipe/dolphin-emu-daily
<sergio-br2> how can I remove them?
<clivejo> cjwatson: ping Are you working today?
<cjwatson> clivejo: Not on weekends.
<cjwatson> (Queries that turn out to be easy may get answered anyway, but only if they're stated directly ...)
#launchpad 2017-10-30
<andreas> what's with launchpad importing old comments from 2011 and such from other bug trackers? New feature? Broken feature that was just fixed?
<cjwatson> andreas: Broken feature that was just fixed
<cjwatson> More or less
<andreas> cjwatson: ah, thanks
<cjwatson> andreas: And it's just the Red Hat bug tracker, not "other bug trackers" in general
<andreas> indeed
<cjwatson> I mean, we do import from other bug trackers, but the RH one is the one that was fixed
<codygarver> hi, github recently added a new "Verified" commit gpgsig feature and it is breaking the git to bzr importer. Is this a known issue? Log: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/660151
<cjwatson> codygarver: Yes.  I just answered your question there.
<wgrant> (and it's nothing to do wih GitHub's feature; git has had gpgsig support for many years)
<cjwatson> Basically nothing we can realistically do about it I'm afraid; it'd be a significant development project in Bazaar, for which we have no staff.
<codygarver> thanks for the info, I'm sorry to hear about this
<cjwatson> (It's conceivable it might get done in the Bazaar fork Breezy; if that gets far enough ahead then it's possible we might switch to it.  But I don't believe it's yet fixed there either.)
<codygarver> I think the reason I'm only just now experiencing this is github made some change to merging things with their web interface
<codygarver> I don't sign locally but their web interface is doing it for me...
<cjwatson> Yeah, every so often somebody changes something and a few more repos start failing.
<cjwatson> What are you using the imports for?  (i.e. is there a blocking reason you can't use git-to-git instead)
<codygarver> we used to be 100% launchpad, then move the trunks to github and set up imports to keep from having to mess with all the separate debian packaging branches and recipes
<codygarver> so this means I will need to convert the packaging branches to git as well and use git based recipes instead
<cjwatson> OK, so you'd have to migrate them indeed, but git-based recipes work
<cjwatson> So a bit annoying but shouldn't be a blocker
<codygarver> yeah I think I will survive, thanks again for the help
<cjwatson> (I think Breezy is already a bit ahead, though not yet in ways that are very relevant to Launchpad.  One thing that might make a difference is if they introduce a new format)
#launchpad 2017-10-31
<Etua> Hello, I am a registeredgnome-paint developer and I need help with project ownership. Could you help me with that?
<cjwatson> Etua: usually best to file a ticket for that kind of thing on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion - that way we have a trusted way to know what your LP username is, and we have an audit trail for any changes
<Etua> One more question: why in "Recent revisions" section my name does not have URL pointing to my account but only name and surname?
<Etua> cjwatson,
<cjwatson> Etua: Can you give an example URL?
<Etua> cjwatson: See the first three https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome-paint-developers/gnome-paint/trunk
<Etua> cjwatson: Also in https://translations.launchpad.net/gnome-paint/+imports Rogério Ferro is listed as uploader while it is me who have done it. I suppose it's a bug.
<cjwatson> Etua: Because either you don't have a Launchpad account or that address isn't attached to it
<cjwatson> Etua: You actually uploaded that .po file directly to Launchpad, or you committed the changes upstream?  That field lists the person who uploaded it directly to Launchpad, since in general we don't know the other thing particularly accurately
<Etua> cjwatson: Thank you, I've merged the accounts.
<Etua> cjwatson, After completing translation I've downloaded .po file, commited it and pushed back to trunk. I thougt that's the correct workflow.
<cjwatson> That's fine, it's just that LP doesn't have all the necessary information entirely joined up, as far as I know
<cjwatson> I don't think "Recent revisions" will update retroactively, but new revisions should hopefully be linked to your account properly
<Etua> cjwatson:
<Etua> cjwatson: Thank you for your help.
<Etua> I have filled for my first request, I'd apprecieate if someone could take a look: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/660188
<cjwatson> will do, but not right now (end of my day, and project takeover requests always require some thought)
#launchpad 2017-11-01
<ePierre> hello!
<ePierre> I'm testing a script that interacts with launchpad and before messing up the production database, I would like to test it on staging area
<ePierre> I mean staging launchpad
<ePierre> in launchpad help page it says: "You can't create a new account on staging — instead, create one in Launchpad's production environment and then wait up to 24 hours for your account to be available on staging."
<ePierre> I have an account that was created and activated a long time ago and yet I can't login
<ePierre> I see "Incorrect email/password combination" when I try to log with the same info as the one I use on production environment... does anyone know the problem?
<ePierre> I have 2 e-mail addresses attached to my launchpad account, but it looks like it fails with both
<clivejo> what's going on with LP builders?  15hour long queue for amd64?
<nacc> clivejo: there is a infra rebuild going on, meaning limited capacity, and the archive recently opened for bionic, so it's probably loaded
<clivejo> why they private builds?
<nacc> clivejo: ?
<clivejo> Building private job ?
<nacc> clivejo: sorry, I'm not sure I understand your question still
<clivejo> all the jobs are currently showing as "Building private job" for the amd64 builders
<clivejo> or cleaning
<nacc> iirc, private jobs get prioritized higher, but i might be wrong
<clivejo> just wondering why they are private
<cjwatson> Security builds
<cjwatson> And yes, the lcy01 cloud is being redeployed at the moment, as part of making it possible to add extra capacity to it
<cjwatson> Having these two things happen at the same time is unfortunate, but oh well ...
<nacc> cjwatson: it's amazing how quickly people noticed :)
<cjwatson> *three, in fact, counting auto-sync
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> a perfect storm!
<cjwatson> Any one of those would have produced a backlog
<cjwatson> And yeah, I'm sorry, I can't go into more detail about private builds in public.  Hopefully they'll clear out in an hour or two
<cjwatson> a bit over a hundred builds to go in the relevant security queue, I think
<Etua> Hello, I need help with creating a new branch for my project. After executing bzr push lp:gnome-paint/stable I get bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'stable'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<Etua> Could you help me?
<wgrant> Etua: A branch needs an owner, so you need to push to lp:~USER_OR_TEAM/gnome-paint/stable
<wgrant> lp:gnome-paint/stable is the branch for gnome-paint's "stable" series, which doesn't exist.
<nacc> cjwatson: wgrant: I think I'm missing something in the definition of git_target in the launchpad API. I'm working on the repointing script that will, as we import source packages, change the default for a given source package to the imported repository. Is the target somethig like ubuntu/+source/<srcpkg> ?  current script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25868780/. I'm also not sure how to test it. Can I
<nacc> unset the default repository to None?
<cjwatson> I usually spell it with a leading slash, but yes, a distribution_source_package (whose URL is /ubuntu/+source/<srcpkg>) is an example of a git_target
<cjwatson> and the relevant example here
<cjwatson> you can unset the default repository for a given target by passing repository=None, yes
<nacc> cjwatson: cool, that helps :)
<cjwatson> PS you should pass the package names through urllib.parse.quote()
<cjwatson> when you're substituting them into URL paths, anyway
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, thans as always!
<cjwatson> LP will sometimes let you get away without that, but should quote anyway
<nacc> yep
<nacc> cjwatson: great! thanks again, script works!
<nacc> cjwatson: if a source package publishing record does not have a published date, does that typically mean it just hasn't been published yet, but will eventually? e.g. https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/8444072 and a bunch of the stuff that's stuck right now. I wonder what our script should do for keeping up with the publisher. It seems like we should wait until we start
<nacc> seeing published dates again? (we don't want to lose our "place" in the publisher's history)
<nacc> rbasak: --^ fyi, there's a bug in my script until we fix that loop :)
<cjwatson> correct - date_published is set when the publisher processes a given publishing history entry
<cjwatson> it's normal for some recent entries to have date_published=None
<nacc> yeah, i think once we've 'caught up', we need to just tread water in our watcher script
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<wgrant> (date_published is set when the status transitions from Pending to Published)
<nacc> wgrant: ah also good
<nacc> thanks to you both
#launchpad 2017-11-02
<Etua> Hello, Is anybody here?
<wgrant> Etua: Push to lp:~USER_OR_TEAM/gnome-paint/stable. lp:gnome-paint/stable is an alias for gnome-paint's stable series, which you haven't set up.
<wgrant> I'd suggest just pushing the branch now, and you can set up the series later if you really need it.
<Etua> wgrant, I want it to be official branch, under main address, not the one of user nor the team. How can I do that?
<wgrant> Etua: You'd need to create a series at https://launchpad.net/gnome-paint/+addseries. But it's more common to have eg. 1.0, 2.0 and trunk series, not trunk and stable.
<wgrant> Etua: I'd really suggest you start without an extra series for now, and wait until you actually need it.
<wgrant> The only immediate downside is that you need to include the team name in the branch URL.
<Etua> wgrant, Thank you for your help. I may stick to having only one branch, but I'd like to ask for the future. Is having team name in branch URL inevitable even with registered series?
<wgrant> Etua: A branch always has a full lp:~OWNER/PROJECT/BRANCH name. Each project series (by default only "trunk" exists) can have a default branch nominated, giving that branch the alias lp:PROJECT/SERIES. And the default branch of the default series gets the lp:PROJECT alias.
<wgrant> Most projects don't use multiple series, so they don't even care that series exist.
<wgrant> But for projects that main eg. 1.x and 2.x branches, they'll often use series.
<wgrant> But once they start maturing -- if you never do updates to stable releases, series don't really buy you anything.
<Etua> wgrant, That's all I wanted to know, thanks.
<Ionic> hmm, are you limitting the lastest builds display?
<Ionic> looks like it's limited to the lastest 5 builds, which is uncomfortable if more than 5 builds have been requested
<Ionic> currently we have 6 supported build environments (from precise to bionic)
<cjwatson> Ionic: Which latest builds display?  We have several of those in different contexts.
<Ionic> cjwatson: in a recipe's view
<Ionic> hopefully that's more precise
<cjwatson> Ionic: We do need to limit it (well, ideally it'd be paginated and you could page back, but that's some more effort), but file a bug and we can easily bump the size to 10
<Ionic> cjwatson: I understand that it needs to be limit, though I'd change the limit to $num_supported_distro_versions :)
<Ionic> s/needs to be limit/needs to be limited/
<Ionic> will do, of course
<cjwatson> That wouldn't work very well since it's possible (and sometimes reasonable) to request builds for a subset of the series that a recipe currently supports.
<cjwatson> And you probably wouldn't want to just see the most recent one for each series.
<cjwatson> I think ten or so should be OK; it's enough to provide a reasonable amount of context without making the page excessively large if the archive the recipe is building into has lots of architectures enabled.
<Ionic> why wouldn't that work? in this case, the limit would be higher than the number of requested builds, so at least all requested builds + an unspecific number of old builds would show up?
<cjwatson> Well, I mean it would *work*, but you'd no longer see the most recent build for some series.
<cjwatson> Even after just a single manually requested build.
<Ionic> yes, but that's also currently the case
<cjwatson> Right, but it would not be the case with ten, typically.
<cjwatson> I don't think we need to parameterise it, basically.  We have a limit of 10 in some other similar views elsewhere already.
<Ionic> yeah, in that case a fixed limit will be easier to implement and show more, assuming that the limit is higher than the number of supported series
<cjwatson> Also, the number of supported series is typically about 5, so equal to the default ...
<cjwatson> (current default)
<cjwatson> currently supported: trusty, xenial, zesty, artful, bionic
<Ionic> hm, in that case I wonder why I can still request precise builds
<Ionic> you're right, precise seems to be EOL
<Ionic> normally launchpad removes EOL'd series from the requested series automatically and won't accept new builds - that's currently not the case for precise
<cjwatson> precise is an arguable special case because of ESM.
<cjwatson> But it's true it's technically still Supported from LP's point of view.
<Ionic> ah, I see, that explains this
<ePierre> Hi!
<ePierre> I'm having an issue with the python3 version of launchpadlib
<cjwatson> ePierre: go on ...
<ePierre> cjwatson, I'm trying to upload a binary attachment using the addAttachment() method
<ePierre> cjwatson, my file is working fine before the upload, but it's scrambled up once it arrives in launchpad
<cjwatson> ePierre: Is the nature of the scrambling identifiable?
<ePierre> cjwatson, so for instance, https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/plainbox/+bug/1728124
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1728124 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "ubuntu appindicators don't indicate." [Low,Incomplete]
<ePierre> cjwatson, I'm not sure how to identify this.
<ePierre> cjwatson, I tried to compare the binary files, but basically everything is different apart from the headers
<cjwatson> ePierre: Which one of those files?
<cjwatson> ePierre: And can you put the original somewhere for us?
<ePierre> the tgz and the xz files
<Ionic> sounds like recompression
<ePierre> cjwatson, sure... actually maybe I can try to attach it in the same issue :)
<cjwatson> python3-launchpadlib won't be doing recompression
<ePierre> cjwatson, posted as attachment in the same issue. I checked and these can be downloaded and opened
<ePierre> and if it's recompression, it's not very good because the resulting file is actually bigger than the original :D
<ePierre> cjwatson, the rationale behind this is that I'm working on porting a utility that we use to post bug reports on launchpad. It's a python2 utility, I'm porting it to python3
<ePierre> cjwatson, I faced some unicode conversion issues in the beginning, but now it's all good, and I checked that my data is OK (I f.write() it somewhere on my HDD just before calling addAttachment() just to make sure it was valid data, and it is)
<cjwatson> OK, will look in a bit and see if I can make anything out of it
<Ionic> mh, yes, something else seems to be going on
<ePierre> cjwatson, thanks a lot. Let me know if you need me to open an issue somewhere or if you need other info
<ePierre> cjwatson, I need to go but I'll leave IRC running just in case. Feel free to ping I'll get back to you later
<mitya57> Can someone please look what happened to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3020/+build/13668093 ?
<mitya57> It says “Finished at 20171102-1036” (> 30 minutes ago) but still in “Currently building” state.
<cjwatson> mitya57: It'll still be transferring bits very slowly across the ocean.
<cjwatson> Because we don't have the long-fat-pipe mitigation stuff in place for s390x yet.
<mitya57> cjwatson, ok, thanks.
<cjwatson> Can't do much about it, but if I remember correctly the upcoming bos02 region should have that fixed
<mitya57> I am not complaining, just wanted to make sure it's fine :)
<Etua> Hello, I think that most of the users does not get notified after my actions. E-mail are sent improperly. Could somebody look at my request on Launchpad anwsers?
<Etua> Hello, can somebody review my request. I have a reason to belive that most of Lauchpad contributors was not able to read it.
<Saviq> hi all, we're migrating lp:mir to GitHub, how do I go about adding GitHub as a recognized external tracker? https://github.com/MirServer/mir/issues
<cjwatson> Saviq: I've added https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/mir-bugs - you should be able to enter mir-bugs as the external bug tracker name on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+configure-bugtracker (leave the project ID blank)
<Saviq> cjwatson: ack, thanks!
<Saviq> aha, will need to make sure all the project ones have an Ubuntu counterpart, too
<nacc> cjwatson: is there a launchpad API to the list of all source packages in debian and ubuntu? not seeing anything obvious on the web api docs
<cjwatson> nacc: archive.getPublishedSources(status='Published')?
<nacc> cjwatson: if i only eed the names, is that hte best api to use? i'll end up iterating the whole response list and getting a bunch of data from LP that i end up discarding (I think?)
<cjwatson> nacc: well, have you considered just looking at the Sources files in the archive rather than using the API?
<cjwatson> it'd certainly be a lot faster
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah I thinkn that's what I'll end up doing :)
<nacc> cjwatson: i suppose this particular query is not about LP at all, thankns!
<chrisccoulson> I'm not sure what's going on, but my rust builds keep failing randomly, and I can't reproduce the failures locally
<chrisccoulson> both https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+build/13666158 and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+build/13666137 have failed twice now, each time at different places
<chrisccoulson> (and one of those is a SIGSEGV)
<chrisccoulson> I'm not entirely sure what to do when I can build them ok at home, other than keep hitting retry :/
<cjwatson> try matching kernel versions, same parallelisation levels?  try getting a build log at home and diffing?
<wxl> hey folks. i'm trying to get a list of ubuntu members emails for the purposes of sending out the poll for the loco council election.
<wxl> i've got:
<wxl> for person in ubuntumembers.getMembersByStatus("Approved"):
<wxl>    print(person.email_address)
<wxl> i seem to have got a 503 back
<wxl> OOPS-00da48a3777c81e6906850c3dc5fcc42
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-00da48a3777c81e6906850c3dc5fcc42
<Etua> Hello, I'd like to enable automatic translations import, but I can't find setting page that is decribed in https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportingFromBazaarBranches Could you help me with that?
<Etua> I found it by accident, but I have another question. Why I need pot file, isn't POTFILES.in everything needed for an import?
<cjwatson> extracting the pot file often requires project-specific stuff, so LP doesn't attempt to do it for you
<cjwatson> custom xgettext settings for example
<wxl> cjwatson: since you're awake did you see my oops above?
<cjwatson> wxl: It looks moderately easily improvable by some bulk-loading, so please file a bug about it.
<cjwatson> wxl: Quote the OOPS ID so that the analysis system keeps it around (it refrains from pruning OOPSes that are mentioned in bugs).
<wxl> cjwatson: well i did get it to work SOME of the time, but i'll get a bug report written eventually. in the end, i gave up trying to make that myself as someone else had something better
<wxl> cjwatson: is there any way i can get the non-public email addresses of ubuntu members?
<cjwatson> wxl: No - if people have requested that they be non-public, then we can't give them out.
<cjwatson> Kind of what it says on the tin.
<wxl> cjwatson: i was hoping cc membership would provide some degree of extra ability
<cjwatson> I'm afraid LP knows not of such things.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> possible to email all members of ubuntumembers?
<cjwatson> Not via LP, as far as I know.  Not sure how we've done this in the past.
<wxl> yeah unfortunately everyone's gone and disappeared :)
<cjwatson> wxl: members> I have a fix in progress, so if you file the bug it'll give me something to hang QA off :-)
<cjwatson> (as in, for the timeout)
<wxl> ok ok i'll get there. got a bunch of other stuff on my plate but i'll save the OOPS
<cjwatson> ta
<wxl> np
<cjwatson> wxl: In extremis we could possibly do something like sending the email on your behalf with administrative intervention to get the list, but please see if you can find some other option first
<wxl> well the script i found looks at email or tried to get it from GPG keys so that's probably good enough
<cjwatson> Ah right
<cjwatson> That would make sense
<wxl> FYI https://github.com/ahoneybun/lp-election-helper/blob/master/lp-election-helper
<cjwatson> Fun little patch though.  Should be something like https://paste.ubuntu.com/25875736/, and I need to write a test specifically for the query count to go with that
<Etua> Why Launchpad spoofs my e-mail address, my receipents won't get any messages if they will fail spf and dkim check.
<Etua> ?
<cjwatson> Etua: It was designed in a former era before such things existed.  There is a bug about it but we haven't had a lot of time ...
<Etua> cjwatson, Thanks, I hope it'll be fixed soon.
<wgrant> Etua: SPF and DKIM apply to the SMTP sender address, not the From address in the email.
<wgrant> Unless you have an unusually restrictive DMARC policy, all checks will pass.
<Etua> wgrant, As far as I know I have reject policy, but will implementing softfail help when both: dkim and spf fail?
#launchpad 2017-11-03
<ePierre> cjwatson, hi! I confirmed the issue we were talking about yesterday with a proof of concept. I created an issue with all the details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1729754
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1729754 in launchpadlib "Python3 version of launchpadlib doesn't properly upload binary attachments to Launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> hello, could someone please bump the priority of those amd64/i386 builds of firefox-trunk? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds
<wgrant> ricotz: The build farm is working through a big backlog at present. Those look like daily builds -- is it especially important that these particular daily builds be prioritised?
<wgrant> Particularly since they seem to FTBFS on all architectures.
<ricotz> wgrant, I think they are rated lower because firefox-trunk is not in the archive, and no they are not all failing
<ricotz> wgrant, I tend to upload one build every 2-3 days
<wgrant> ricotz: The armhf, arm64 and ppc64el builds have all failed.
<ricotz> those builds include some packaging changes and are/were close to what is merged for the next firefox beta cycle
<ricotz> wgrant, no they didn't, only on gcc7
<ricotz> see xenial/zesty
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> ricotz: So, I can bump the score if you actually need the builds done.
<wgrant> Rather than them just being normal daily builds that won't matter if they're missed today.
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks, is it possible to make firefox-trunk a normal package which result in a normal score like 2505?
<wgrant> ricotz: Daily builds get a slightly lower score, so that manually requested builds that people are waiting for are completed more quickly.
<wgrant> This does once or twice a year result in >12h waits for daily builds, but because of the nature of daily builds that's very rarely a problem.
<wgrant> Particularly for something like firefox, we really don't want to prioritise automated builds over builds that people need quickly.
<ricotz> wgrant, could you explain daily vs manually requested?
<ricotz> those are not recipes or such, I assume launchpad categorise them based on the upload frequency then?
<ricotz> wgrant, jfyi, I am currently pushing firefox 57 beta 14 to https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages which hopefully start to built sooner :)
<wgrant> ricotz: Basically. Things that are uploaded frequently, particularly those that take a long time to build.
<wgrant> The policy is in place to maximise the responsiveness of the build farm for exactly that sort of thing.
<wgrant> Manual uploads that don't happen too often, and that people will complain about if they take too long.
<wgrant> ie. not builds from trunk
<ricotz> yeah, that is totally reasonable, is this explain in detail somewhere?
<wgrant> It's not.
<ricotz> It is/was just confusing to see this in compare -- https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers/+packages?field.name_filter=mesa&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=artful
<ricotz> like 2-4 uploads per day
<ricotz> wgrant, anyway, thank you!
<Etua> What does "first author" stand for in Launchpad generated po files?
<wgrant> Etua: It's intended that someone involved with the translation, perhaps a contact person, could put their name and email address there.
<Etua> wgrant: Do I have to put any name in there if my translation policy was open and I cannot expect any person to anwser concerns about the whole translation or stand for it in any other way?
<wgrant> Etua: I suspect most people leave it at the default and never even noticed it was there.
<Etua> wgrant: Then I'll leave it in default state, thanks.
#launchpad 2018-10-29
<teward> um... i think someone's regexp when writing up https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Linking_to_bugs went screwy, because IIRC # isn't a protected character/keyword/symbol in regexp that needs escaped...
<teward> can someone check my sanity in this case?  :|
<nacc> teward: python-ism, i think
<nacc> https://docs.python.org/3/library/re.html, the re.escape section
<nacc> https://docs.python.org/3/library/re.html#re.escape rather :)
<nacc> I *think* because python regex can have comments in them
<cjwatson> Escaping the # isn't necessary in this particular case, but it's also perfectly acceptable.
#launchpad 2018-10-30
<nacc> cjwatson: fair enough :)
<teward> cjwatson: well i've got tsimonq2 being adamant "But the regex is verbatim and i'm not changing it because that's what the system says"
<teward> whereas some of my python checkers are complaining :p
<teward> wasn't sure if it was critical or not.
<teward> nacc: not if you pass the pattern as a raw string - r"pattern#goes#here" apparently.
<cjwatson> This is really not critical
<cjwatson> Remove the backslash or not, I don't care
<teward> yep, i was just being overly complaining because i was reviewing one of Lubuntu's irc bots' code as a favor :)
<teward> no problem.  *goes back to working on things*
<cjwatson> And it has nothing to do with whether the pattern is passed as a raw string
<cjwatson> Comment support is controlled by the re.X == re.VERBOSE flag
<cjwatson> If anyone wants the regex to change, they can propose an MP changing it in lib/lp/soyuz/enums.py
<cjwatson> I've got no problem with that but won't be spending my own time on it
<tsimonq2> teward: Do that before messing with Lubuntu's regex. :P
<teward> cjwatson: do we enable re.X though?  I thought we didn't enable that?
<teward> *drags tsimonq2 through the mud anyways*
<teward> because it looks to me we don't enable re.X in enums.py :P
<teward> (and I prefer NOT having that enabled unless necessary lol)
<cjwatson> We do not
<cjwatson> I wasn't saying we did
<teward> i'm not awake yet heh :P
<teward> but that answers the question :)
<cjwatson> Just that that's what governs whether # introduces a comment, not whether the pattern is passed as a raw string
<teward> *goes for more coffee*
<teward> ah I see
#launchpad 2018-10-31
<kjackal> hi, I am trying to use the launchpad API and I cannot figure out how to add a list of architectures in a snap package. What issupposed to go into launchpad.snaps.new ?
<kjackal> I can add a single processor but I do not know how to add a list of them?
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#processor
<kjackal> thanks nacc, how can I put two of those in a single entity?
<kjackal>         arm_proc = launchpad.processors.getByName(name="arm64")
<kjackal>         amd_proc = launchpad.processors.getByName(name="amd64")
<kjackal>         new_snap.setProcessors(processors=<what goes here?>)
<kjackal> nacc: ^
<nacc> kjackal: do you have a link to your code?
<nacc> kjackal: ah ok
<nacc> um, i'm not 100% sure, tbh -- did you try passing those as a list?
<kjackal> nacc: in a few forms, but with no success
<kjackal> what kind of list does it expect?
<nacc> kjackal: you could try getting the current snap's definition and then seeing what it has in that processors_collection member?
<kjackal> this does not help much it is an <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f51b7eb44a8>. I am obviously not good at this...
<kjackal> but I cannot feed that to setprocessors
<kjackal> nacc: ^
<nacc> kjackal: we might need cjwatson or wgrant to give insight
<kjackal> for completeness, I am trying to figure out how to use the "processors" parameter in creating a new snap https://github.com/juju-solutions/kubernetes-jenkins/blob/master/microk8s/update-gh-branches-and-lp-builders.py#L120
<nacc> looking
<nacc> kjackal: so do you have it working with a single arch?
<nacc> kjackal: and can you link to what you tried doing?
<kjackal>  nacc literaly the extra part are these 3 lines:         new_snap = self._get_snap()
<kjackal>         arm_proc = launchpad.processors.getByName(name="arm64")
<kjackal>         amd_proc = launchpad.processors.getByName(name="amd64")
<kjackal>         new_snap.setProcessors(processors=amd_proc)
<wgrant> kjackal, nacc: convert the collection to a list (a collection object is a lazy iterator over a remote collection), or use processors.getByName and make a list from that
<kjackal> excuse my ignorance wgrant, how do you make a list from the above arm_proc and amd_proc ?
<wgrant> Normal python
<wgrant> [arm_proc, amd64_proc]
<kjackal> no, that does not work, let me show you the output
<kjackal> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/7Myym7jymX/
<kjackal> wgrant: ^
<nacc> kjackal: well, right even if only passing one, you need it to be a list (above)
<nacc> wgrant: ack on what you suggested
<kjackal> nacc: no if it is a single processor it does not need to be a list. This works perfecctly:         new_snap.setProcessors(processors=amd_proc)
<wgrant> You can always fall back to processors=['/+processor/amd64', '/+processor/i386'] etc. I'm afk so can't test the launchpadlib bits myself. But what is the type of amd_proc in the case that works?
<wgrant> Ah
<kjackal> it is a {Entry} dict, I think
<wgrant> So the WADL declaration is bad, I think
<wgrant> It won't automatically serialise a list of objects
<wgrant> But a list of paths works fine
<wgrant> (but +processors, not +processor as I said above)
<kjackal> trying it now
<kjackal> Ah, finally worked! Thank you wgrant, nacc
<kjackal> this worked new_snap.setProcessors(processors=['/+processors/amd64', '/+processors/arm64']), let me try to add this to the new constractor
<cjwatson> IIRC it's that we don't have a way to declare that kind of nested structure in WADL.  Similar issue as I mentioned the other day regarding git permissions stuff.
<wgrant> kjackal: you can also use .self_link on the processor object (recommended in case we change the URLs, though that's somewhat unlikely)
<wgrant> I thought restfulclient could do it on serialisation, just not deserialisation. Maybe I misremember
<cjwatson> I don't think so but the code is super-twisty and it's well within the bounds of imagination that I missed something there
<kjackal> it is a bit problematic since I wouldnt normaly know about the processors=['/+processors/amd64', '/+processors/arm64'] syntax
<cjwatson> You can sort of see it if you do list() on an existing processors collection (gives you longer URLs, but equivalent in this case)
<cjwatson> But it's indeed a bit opaque
<kyrofa> This git branch was updated 20 hours ago, but Launchpad still hasn't registered it as having changed: https://code.launchpad.net/~nextcloud-snappy-dev/nextcloud-snap/+git/nextcloud-snap/+ref/12
<kyrofa> i.e. the change doesn't show up online nor has the snap been rebuilt
<kyrofa> But if I clone it, I see it
<kyrofa> Is there anything I can do to convince it to update?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, if you're around, perhaps you know?
<kyrofa> Perhaps it'll work if I just manually poke the new build
<cjwatson> kyrofa: lp.load('/~nextcloud-snappy-dev/nextcloud-snap/+git/nextcloud-snap').rescan()
#launchpad 2018-11-01
<ackeronuk> git push webhooks seriously lagging again. by that I mean is still stuck on "delivering" an hour after the push
<Flonak> Mornin'
<Flonak> I have an issue signing up in Launchpad. I have a Ubuntu SSO account. When I use it, I have a page from Ubuntu One aking me confirmation for data sharing with Launchpad but then it ends in "Ooops something just went wrong". Any clue ?
<mpt> Flonak, does the same problem happen on other sites that use U1? For example, auth.livepatch.canonical.com or ubuntuforums.org
<Flonak> I just tried ubuntuforums and got access without any issue
<Flonak> Wait, it looks like it is fooling around with older account I may have had.
<cjwatson> Flonak: There should be an OOPS ID.  Can you quote it, please?
<Flonak> (Error ID: OOPS-1ca76411d70120c812fb254c8e8aa807)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1ca76411d70120c812fb254c8e8aa807
<cjwatson> OK, we'll sort that out for you.  Stick around and I'll tell you when it's done
<cjwatson> And yes, you must have deleted and re-created your login.ubuntu.com account at some point.
<Flonak> I though it was no issue as the login.ubuntu.com says everything is deleted and token is reserved it would not interfere afterwards
<cjwatson> login.ubuntu.com's page about account deletion has quite a lot more caveats than that ...
<Flonak> ;-) sry 'bout that then
<cjwatson> Though you did in fact deactivate your previous LP account, interesting
<cjwatson> Do you want your previous account reactivated, or do you want a fresh start?
<Flonak> reactivate would be good
<Flonak> but not if it is pain in the a** for u
<cjwatson> Flonak: Working on it, but the sysadmin on duty for that kind of thing just went for lunch so it might be a little while.
<Flonak> No worries, food before bugs... always :)
<cjwatson> Flonak: Should work for you now.  You'll have a somewhat weird username due to the previous deactivation, but go to https://launchpad.net/~/+edit after you log in and you can change it.
<Flonak> Nop. Got ooopsed again
<Flonak> (Error ID: OOPS-86870ce263ce073ddfae45cdafb5fe22)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-86870ce263ce073ddfae45cdafb5fe22
<cjwatson> what on earth
<Flonak> Mate, if it is too shitty let it go, I will open a new SSO with another email and start fresh
<cjwatson> I'm stubborn about this kind of thing
<cjwatson> Flonak: Try again now?
<Flonak> Granted !
<cjwatson> Ah good, I just shouldn't have reactivated it manually
<cjwatson> My fault
<cjwatson> (the second OOPS, anyway)
<Flonak> Thx a lot for your time
<Flonak> You made it. Sorry for the inconvenience
<cjwatson> np
<tsimonq2> Any chance I could get eyes on this so it doesn't get lost in the queue? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/675862
#launchpad 2018-11-02
<ricotz> hello, I am currently admin of https://launchpad.net/~vala-team and the original owner of the team has deleted his account. Is it possible for me to acquire the ownership?
<cjwatson> ricotz: We can certainly consider it (though if you're already an admin then being the owner doesn't add much); please file a question
<cjwatson> But
<cjwatson> The owner didn't delete their own account; it was disabled administratively due to bug spam
<cjwatson> Which was of the "forged From address" type, so possibly a compromised address book or something
<ricotz> I see, since the account page was gone I assumed it was deleted
<ricotz> ok, will file a question
<cjwatson> I've unsuspended their account in favour of the newer protection we have against that type of spam, but they'd need to log in to reactivate it
<cjwatson> If you're in contact with them then can you let them know?
<cjwatson> (though if we suspended their account for that then they probably hadn't been active for a while)
<ricotz> I am not in contact with Philipp Schlesinger
<ricotz> cjwatson, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/675870
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Do you actually just want to rename the team and bring the old mailing list archives with it?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: We don't need to export the archive to you in order to do that - we can move it across internally
<cjwatson> (We have an internally-documented process for that - it hasn't been used for some time but AFAIK should still work)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Oh, sure. We don't plan on using the LP mailing list (in favor of a private l.u.c one) but the archives should be kept.
<cjwatson> Our process for that is https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists#Renaming_your_team
<cjwatson> It's a bit back-and-forth but if we do it during the working day it could happen reasonably quickly
<tsimonq2> Sure, I'll be (consistently) around in ~ 20 minutes?
<cjwatson> sure
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Alright, hi.
<tsimonq2> The mailing list is deactivated, so I just need to purge it, right?
<tsimonq2> (Seems a bit odd that I have to purge it and then ask an LP admin to recover it. :P)
<tsimonq2> Hm, yeah, seems like what the docs say...
<tsimonq2> "By purging this list, you guarantee that there are no artifacts of this mailing list (such as its persistent archives) that need to be manually changed, backed up, deleted, or renamed."
<tsimonq2> That seems to be against what the docs imply...
<cjwatson> I am reasonably sure that purging in fact does not delete the archive, but we can get an admin to back it up first
<tsimonq2> Alright, I'll go ahead then.
<tsimonq2> Renamed, and mailing list re-activated.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: all done
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
#launchpad 2018-11-03
<wpk> Suggestion: is information on how to upload a PPA for Ubuntu 9.04 really necessary on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading ? :)
#launchpad 2018-11-04
<Peng> You never know
<plavcik> hello, I want to report bug with do-release-upgrade tool, but can't find how to do it with web interface only only
<plavcik> I will give next 5 minutes of my life to Canonical, if someone will point me to quick way, how to do that
<plavcik> here are details, if someone can utilise it https://pastebin.com/1jTMr4kq bye
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<TJ-> Using lptools et al, I'm tring to iterate attributes of a bug. Unfortunately lazr.restfulclient.resource.Entry nor .Resource are iterable (no __iter__() method) - is there something else I'm missing. I'm trying to do "x = {}; for bug in bug_tasks: ... x[bug.id] = dict{bug}" so that later I can call "y = sorted(x, key=lambda b: b.heat, reverse=True)"
<wgrant> TJ-: why are you trying to convert it to a dict? That doesn't really make sense
<TJ-> wgrant: because Python's sorted(x, key=lambda..) doesn't seem to like it any other way than as an iterable
<wgrant> TJ-: sorted cares that the thing it's iterating over is an iterable. It doesn't care that the objects in that iterable are.
<wgrant> The problem that you're probably running into is that sorted(x) where x is a dict is only going to iterate over the dict's keys.
<TJ-> x.iteritems()
<wgrant> is the start of one approach to fix that, yes
<TJ-> never mind anyhow, I switched to using launchapdlib directly a while back and the scripts are back track :)
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<TJ-> I think I was dealing with some limitations of what lptools would expose; but it was several hours ago and I've lost track of the issues now :)
